# April 2010 ABD Backstage Magic : California Here We Come!!!



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

We will be posting the link to the booking page for our April Adventures by Disney Disneyland trip tonight (Tuesday, May 19) at 7PM eastern time.

The link will allow you to input your party size and get pricing based on what Adventures by Disney has given us so far.  Keep in mind the pricing may change.

After you see the pricing you will have the opportunity to enter your information and supply credit card information to secure your spot on the Adventure.  We will not be able to actually book these until June with Adventures by Disney - we are just allowing those of you who are serious about going to sign-up and secure your spot.  Once we confirm pricing we will start the booking process.

If the price stays the same as what we quoted you or if it goes down we will process your credit card with Adventures by Disney for the deposit at that time.  If the price goes up (which I seriously doubt) we will contact you with the exact price so you can decide if you still want to take the trip or not.

We have 36 open spots on this adventure.  This means we have spots for 36 people (i.e. NOT 36 rooms).  Adventures by Disney limits the number of people per adventure, this one happens to be 40.  If a family of four takes one room that means they use 4 spots even though they only use one room.  Just something to keep in mind.

Please only hold spots for those you know for sure will be attending.  It is not fair to others to hold spots unless you know for certain this is something you want to do.

Once those 36 spots fill we will start a waitlist.  You will know if you have a confirmed spot or if you are on the waitlist by the email you get after you submit your info.

If someone decides they do not want to go, or they cancel, we will start taking names from the waitlist.

If the waitlist is very long (say 36 people) we might even consider adding a second date/adventure to accommodate everyone.

Again - we will be posting the link to the booking page for our April Adventures by Disney Disneyland trip tonight (Tuesday, May 19) at 7PM eastern time.

Thanks
John

Link to Pricing/waitlist:

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/abd_input.cfm


Adventures by Disney California Backstage Magic Tour
4/13 - 4/18/2010

Tentative pricing:
$2219 per adult (double occupancy)
$1959 per child (ages 4 - 14, no one under 4 allowed on this adventure)
$3107 for a single

$300 per person deposit required

Accommodations:
Renaissance Hollywood Hotel
Disney's Grand Californian Hotel® & Spa

Included Meals:
5 Breakfasts
3 Lunches
3 Dinners

Price does not include airfare or trip insurance. These can be added for an additional cost.


*OFFICIAL ABD LIST - 4/13 - 4/18/10*

*John and Kevin*
*Pete and Walter*
*Marilee *(Corky441) *and DH Dino*
*Kim *(TickledTink33)
*Anna *(Aspen37)
*Tracey *(tmli) *and Chris *(Slapwhitey)
*Chris *(columnwest) 
*Jason (*Menashacorp) *and Susan *(merriepoppins)
*Kathy *(kab407) 
*Dodie *(Dodie ) *and DH Phillip*
*Lauren *(stenogoddess) *and Jeri*
*Dave *(macman752) *and DW Sally*
*Jason *(JWren1234)
*Jennifer *(TheTXTaylors5) *and Bill* (DisneyTaylors)
*Alissa *(SpokaneMom)
*Katherine* (Katscradle) *and John *(3guysandagal)
*Lynne * (Carolinagal)
*Tonya *(Tonya2426) *and DM Carol*
*Tracy *(winotracy)*and DH Bill*
*Karen *(Klam chowder)
*Matthew* (MatthewT212) *and DH Miguel*
*John and Micki* (tardis1029)
*Heather *(Circusgirl)
*Jim* and *Linda*
*Frank *(skunkvette)*and Cathy *(Mrs. Skunkvette) 
*Oscar Jr* and *Oscar Sr*
*Sharon * (PrincessSharon)


----------



## cocowum

Boy, oh boy, do I wish I could go! Hmmm, maybe if I sell all my shoes...


Sounds Amazing, I hope you guys have an absolute blast!


----------



## dizneedoll

Yeah, I'd love to do this one too! This is the only Adventures by Disney trip that I was ever interested in to begin with and a Dis one makes it even better. But my son isn't old enough, he would be 3 at the time of the trip. He turns 4 in May so we just miss it. But probably a 4 year old wouldn't enjoy this anyways.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Good thing it's not on a Disney server - it'd C-R-A-S-H!!!!


----------



## tmli

John, is this trip an extended version of the usual ABD itinerary?  I thought if it started on the 13th, 5 nights would have it end on the 18th?  Of course I am exhausted after just getting home yesterday and could be completely out to lunch!!

Not that it matters, either way we are there!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

tmli said:


> John, is this trip an extended version of the usual ABD itinerary?  I thought if it started on the 13th, 5 nights would have it end on the 18th?  Of course I am exhausted after just getting home yesterday and could be completely out to lunch!!
> 
> Not that it matters, either way we are there!!!



It's a typo - it is 4/13 - 4/18/2010.


----------



## MenashaCorp

But where's the link?


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> But where's the link?


 

I know, right?!?!?!  It is 7:08 already!!!


----------



## Dodie

7:09

Kathy? Are you online? I'm going to go for this.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> 7:09
> 
> Kathy? Are you online? I'm going to go for this.



Sitting here with my CC!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Sitting here with my CC!!!!


 

Crown and Coke??


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Crown and Coke??



Disney Visa, Classic Mickey


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> disney visa, classic mickey


 

ditto here, in big font.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> ditto here, in big font.



smarty pants!


----------



## Dodie

Classic Mickey here too - imagine THAT!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> smarty pants!


 

SHE KNOWS ME - SHE REALLY REALLY KNOWS ME!!


F5...F5.....F5....F5....

Dodie and Kathy and Tonya - Susan says hi.


----------



## tmli

No Disney Visa here, not available to us Canucks.....but do have dh's visa ready to go!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Fixin the typo....just another few minutes


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> SHE KNOWS ME - SHE REALLY REALLY KNOWS ME!!
> 
> 
> F5...F5.....F5....F5....
> 
> Dodie and Kathy and Tonya - Susan says hi.



Hi Susan!

I like you better!


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Classic Mickey here too - imagine THAT!


 
I've got the Disneyland 50th Celebration - so this trip must be meant to be!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> SHE KNOWS ME - SHE REALLY REALLY KNOWS ME!!
> 
> 
> F5...F5.....F5....F5....
> 
> Dodie and Kathy and Tonya - Susan says hi.


 

Hey Susan!!!  (And Jason!!)


----------



## Dodie

SUBMITTED!!! Fingers crossed!

Hi Susan (and Jason, and Tonya, and Kathy)!


----------



## kab407

Submitted!!!!


----------



## tmli

Submitted!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

submitted VIA IPHONE!!!! LAPTOP COULDN'T WORK THE LINK on BD Mongolian Grill's wi-fi!!!! !!


AAAAGAGHHHHH!!!!! Talk about STRESSED!!!


----------



## kab407

WOO HOO!

I just got an email from my Dreams Agent helping me with my ABD trip.  Their name is Kevin Klose.


Who's he????


----------



## Tonya2426

Submitted!!!!


----------



## EDuke98080

wpould nayone share where to find the link for this trip. DH and I want to take it to celebrate our 25th anniversary on 4/13. Thanks!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> WOO HOO!
> 
> I just got an email from my Dreams Agent helping me with my ABD trip.  Their name is Kevin Klose.
> 
> 
> Who's he????



Me too! Me too! Me too!


----------



## Tonya2426

EDuke98080 said:


> wpould nayone share where to find the link for this trip. DH and I want to take it to celebrate our 25th anniversary on 4/13. Thanks!


 
http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com.../abd_input.cfm


----------



## kab407

Link was not working. 



EDuke98080 said:


> wpould nayone share where to find the link for this trip. DH and I want to take it to celebrate our 25th anniversary on 4/13. Thanks!


----------



## MenashaCorp

My hands are shaking!!! lol    The durned wifi here couldn't find even the main page of dreams unlimited travel.... so I grabbed my trusty iPhone and typed the link manually..filled out form...trembling... lol



I figger I should get extra points or something!!!


email from that same Kevin guy!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Kevin is going to processing all of these when Adventures by Disney gets it loaded into their system.

Hint - he is MUCH less patient than AskTracy


----------



## MonkeyPants

sounds awesome, wish I could make it


----------



## kab407

WebmasterJohn said:


> Kevin is going to processing all of these when Adventures by Disney gets it loaded into their system.
> 
> Hint - he is MUCH less patient than AskTracy



THere will be fewer of us to deal with.  Besides, we were all on Tracy's good list.


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> THere will be fewer of us to deal with. Besides, *we were all on Tracy's good list*.


 
Speak for yourself - apparently I questioned Tracy's lightsaber leading skills and will never live it down.


----------



## EDuke98080

Tonya2426 said:


> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com.../abd_input.cfm



Thanks!


----------



## DisneyKevin

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hint - he is MUCH less patient than AskTracy



But much taller.....


----------



## slapwhitey

Of course I had to be the first to mess things up.....sorry Kevin.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

This looks great guys.  Thanks for organizing it.  You all are awesome.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Mouse Skywalker said:


> This looks great guys. Thanks for organizing it. You all are awesome.


 

You signing up, Muddy Dave?


----------



## DisneyKevin

This thread has a NEW NAME!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> This thread has a NEW NAME!





Thank you, Dreams, for doing this! It is perfect for Phillip and I and we are THRILLED to be along for the ride!

We haven't been to DL since the year the Grand Californian and California Adventure opened (2001?)  We stayed in the Grand Californian that time and it is the most beautiful space ever! (I love Craftsman style architecture.)

I called Kathy (kab407) and told her I was dancing around in my kitchen when I got the confirmation e-mail with Kevin's name on it! That was no exaggeration!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> Thank you, Dreams, for doing this! It is perfect for Phillip and I and we are THRILLED to be along for the ride!
> 
> We haven't been to DL since the year the Grand Californian and California Adventure opened (2001?) We stayed in the Grand Californian that time and it is the most beautiful space ever! (I love Craftsman style architecture.)
> 
> I called Kathy (kab407) and told her I was dancing around in my kitchen when I got the confirmation e-mail with Kevin's name on it! That was no exaggeration!!!!


 

We're dancing too, Dodie!! But we're at BD's Mongolian BBQ!!  People are looking at Susan and me pretty strangely!!! (Of course *I'm* used to that!)


We booked ABD at BD's!!!


----------



## kab407

I was doing the happy dance in the living room when Dodie called.


I have never been to Disneyland and have been wanting to go so bad.  I cannot think of a better way to see DL for the first time, celebrate my B-Day and spend my vacation with some good friends.

Thank you Dreams and ABD for doing this!


----------



## Carolinagal

Waahhhh - this real life stuff is cramping my style! I've just submitted, but only the generic "we're taking a look at your reservation"....... is it full already?


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> I have never been to Disneyland and have been wanting to go so bad. I cannot think of a better way to see DL for the first time, celebrate my B-Day and spend my vacation with some good friends.
> 
> Thank you Dreams and ABD for doing this!


 
I've never been to Disneyland either and can't wait to see it with the Pros!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

I just submitted mine.  I hope that I was quick enough.  Fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## miss missy

As I sat here reading the itinerary to my DH, I missed this thread!! I just got mine in. I so hope I get in. I think I will die!

I read it to my DD, didnt get past the 1st sentence of the intinarary and she was screaming we have to go, oh Mom oh Mom, we have to go! She turns 16 in Sept, so this would be her SWEET 16!! gift!!  OMG! I can't wait to see if we got in!


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> This thread has a NEW NAME!


 

Woohooo!!!  I posted on the first page of Thread #1!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Everyone that has submitted their information thus far...has a confirmed spot.


----------



## tickledtink33

It's official.....I'M GOING!!!!   

And I will already know many of the other Adventurers.


----------



## tickledtink33

I do have a question Kevin

This will be my second ABD.  I went on Southwest Splendors back in 2007.  I know this past year ABD gave returning guests $100 off the cost of their trip.  I'm wondering if they will be doing that again this year?  I realize that they may not have released this information yet for the 2010 tours.


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> It's official.....I'M GOING!!!!
> 
> And I will already know many of the other Adventurers.



 

And we have our official Kim of the trip!


----------



## Carolinagal

Carolinagal said:


> Waahhhh - this real life stuff is cramping my style! I've just submitted, but only the generic "we're taking a look at your reservation"....... is it full already?



Got my email from Keeee-vin!

*shimmy shimmy*



whoop!


----------



## DisneyKevin

tickledtink33 said:


> I do have a question Kevin
> 
> This will be my second ABD.  I went on Southwest Splendors back in 2007.  I know this past year ABD gave returning guests $100 off the cost of their trip.  I'm wondering if they will be doing that again this year?  I realize that they may not have released this information yet for the 2010 tours.



2010 has not officially been released yet.

Disney has guaranteed that we have this date and Adventure all to ourselves, but I'm sure you read John caveat about pricing. We expect it to be this price or better.

Oncewe get word from ABD that this can be officially booked, we will be able to smooth out any details such as this.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I got a dancing banana and a whoop!


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> 2010 has not officially been released yet.
> 
> Disney has guaranteed that we have this date and Adventure all to ourselves, but I'm sure you read John caveat about pricing. We expect it to be this price or better.
> 
> Oncewe get word from ABD that this can be officially booked, we will be able to smooth out any details such as this.



Thanks Kevin

I figured there wouldn't be any info on this yet.


----------



## Carolinagal

DisneyKevin said:


> I got a dancing banana and a whoop!



Just seeing your name in my inbox gets me all kerfluffled - in a good way.

Not the least bit creepy

I am almost entirely sure about that....


----------



## DisneyKevin

We are going to spend 5 nights and six days together.

I'm sure the kerfluffle will wear off by then.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> We are going to spend 5 nights and six days together.
> 
> I'm sure the kerfluffle will wear off by then.



Bring the hat and it will be gone in the first hour.


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Bring the hat and it will be gone in the first hour.



Ssshhhh...


----------



## DisneyKevin

We stayed at the Hollywood Renaissance Hotel once before.

We could see the Hollywood sign from our window.

I just remembered that. 

It's a really nice hotel.

I just got excited myself.


----------



## Carolinagal

kab407 said:


> Bring the hat and it will be gone in the first hour.






I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait



Eleven months and counting!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Now I just have to decide if I want to arrive a day early or just arrive the day of.

I'm really excited as well!  

I mentioned to some folks on the podcast cruise that I was booked on a Celebrity Solstice Caribbean cruise for April 2010.  But if the podcast team announced something really cool, that cruise was history.  When this trip was announced during the live podcast taping, my heart just about stopped.  I told Anna (aspen37) that it is very expensive and I shouldn't go and hopefully they won't talk me into it.  Then later I changed my ranting to, I will probably go.   Was there ever any doubt.    Well the Celebrity cruise went bye bye earlier today.  Perfect timing.  I love ABD tours and all my podcast friends.  This trip is a much better fit for me.


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> We stayed at the Hollywood Renaissance Hotel once before.
> 
> *We could see the Hollywood sign from our window.*
> 
> I just remembered that.
> 
> It's a really nice hotel.
> 
> I just got excited myself.





My DD is going to freak!!      OMG is all I can say right now!


----------



## Tonya2426

Cancellation Policy from ABD website

Am I reading this right?  We only have 14 days to cancel to get our full deposit back?  After that we lose the entire deposit until 90 days from the trip and then the % of entire trip refunds start?


Cancellations can be made by telephone or in writing. The time of cancellation will be the date upon which Adventures by Disney Travel Services receives notice from you. If you fail to execute and return the Adventure Travel Agreement to us no later than 14 calendar days after booking, it will be deemed a cancellation by you. We strongly advise that you not make any non-cancelable commitments within 14 calendar days after booking. If you make changes to the vacation commencement date or chosen vacation, it will be deemed a cancellation by you. If you cancel, amounts paid, minus cancellation fees and nonrefundable amounts, will be promptly refunded. Regardless of when you book, your deposit of US$300 is refundable for 14 calendar days after original booking. You must notify us if you decide to cancel within this 14 calendar day period. If you cancel after this period, the following cancellation fees, calculated in calendar days prior to vacation start date, and irrespective of resale by us: 

90 days or more: US$300 per person; 60-89 days: 25% of the land package price; 30-59 days: 50% of the land package price; 0-29 days: 100% of the land package price. No refunds will be made in the event of interruption or cancellation by you after the vacation start date. 

The cancellation terms above apply only to the land package price and exclude, among other things, cancellation charges from air carriers. It is strongly recommended that you purchase the Adventures by Disney Vacation Protection Plan as a precaution. Please ask a Concierge Agent for details.


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> I got a dancing banana and a whoop!



And you got a "I think we love you!!"


----------



## kab407

Will we be there when Food & Wine is going on?


----------



## miss missy

WebmasterJohn said:


> Kevin is going to processing all of these when Adventures by Disney gets it loaded into their system.
> 
> Hint - he is *MUCH less patient *than AskTracy



OH NO!!! patient/patience = dirty words around this place!!    now stop cussing!! 

Well if ever there was a person, to challenge Kevin- besides John of course, I may be it LOL.  Let's just say, my husband says this about me...

*"you can talk a starving dog off a meat wagon"* 

and I think I could


----------



## tmli

We are so excited about this trip as well.  I think we may add on a few days at the beginning, maybe do San Francisco and a couple of extra days in Hollywood.  We want to do a couple of studio tours, maybe do the VIP tour at Universal that Pete was talking about.


----------



## georgemoe

Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Tonya2426 said:


> Cancellation Policy from ABD website
> 
> Am I reading this right?  We only have 14 days to cancel to get our full deposit back?  After that we lose the entire deposit until 90 days from the trip and then the % of entire trip refunds start?


 
Those are the terms and conditions for 2009 adventures.  We have not received the terms and conditions for the 2010 adventures yet but I assume they will be the same.

Now, we have not booked your trip yet.  That will happen once Adventures by Disney actually puts this adventure in their system and sends us a contract.  Once that is done your credit card will be charged the deposit amount and the cancellation policy will take affect.

If you are freaked out by these terms and conditions and don't want to go please email Kevin right away to cancel your request.  You can simply reply to that email that was sent letting you know he will be your agent.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....

*A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*

Kevin is freaking out!!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

webmasterjohn said:


> i just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *a 30 minute visit to the disney archives in burbank!!!*
> 
> kevin is freaking out!!!!!



yay!


----------



## ADP

Holy Macorole!  How cool is that!


----------



## tickledtink33

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*
> 
> Kevin is freaking out!!!!!



Totally awesome dudes!  

Okay, I've been spending way too much time in Turtle Talk with crush.


----------



## WaltD4Me

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*
> 
> Kevin is freaking out!!!!!



Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
.
.
But wait, I just heard that you have to be a D23 member for the Archives part and Non-members have to wait in the bus in the parking lot.


----------



## MenashaCorp

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*
> 
> Kevin is freaking out!!!!!


 
He ain't the only one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	











DisneyKevin said:


> yay!


 
I'm thinking large trenchcoat, Donner bag, "Nothing for me today, Mister CM...."   (kidding, of course...)


----------



## Tonya2426

WebmasterJohn said:


> Those are the terms and conditions for 2009 adventures. We have not received the terms and conditions for the 2010 adventures yet but I assume they will be the same.
> 
> Now, we have not booked your trip yet. That will happen once Adventures by Disney actually puts this adventure in their system and sends us a contract. Once that is done your credit card will be charged the deposit amount and the cancellation policy will take affect.
> 
> If you are freaked out by these terms and conditions and don't want to go please email Kevin right away to cancel your request. You can simply reply to that email that was sent letting you know he will be your agent.


 
Thanks John!  Not necessarily freaked out but compared to the DCL cancellation policies it was just a shock and gave me pause.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm thinking large trenchcoat, Donner bag, "Nothing for me today, Mister CM...."   (kidding, of course...)



We have to practice our distraction techniques Jason.

"HEY!!!! Is that the ghost of Walt hovering in the corner?" <quick, get the Mary Poppins hat in your pants before they turn around>


----------



## DisneyKevin

Out running errands...(so this is from my iPhone)...but I can't stop thinking "I'm getting to see the Disney archives"!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slapwhitey

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*
> 
> Kevin is freaking out!!!!!



 That's incredible....I may have just pee'd a little bit. My wife is going to have to put me on a leash in that place. I saw a segment on The View when Whoopi toured it.....so I've seen the view...bid deal. It looks AMAZING. 

That may be enough to make me do the Single Ladies Dance John.


----------



## BriarRosie

Pout, they didn't offer the Disney Archives to our group, but they did offer it to the DVC group that went a couple months before our adults-only tour group.

I was lucky enough to visit the archives in 1996, as part of a Disney Store cast member trip back then. It was awesome!  It's definitely going to be a highlight for you guys!


----------



## tmli

slapwhitey said:


> That's incredible....I may have just pee'd a little bit. My wife is going to have to put me on a leash in that place. I saw a segment on The View when Whoopi toured it.....so I've seen the view...bid deal. It looks AMAZING.
> 
> That may be enough to make me do the Single Ladies Dance John.



OMG, I can't believe you just admitted to peeing your pants, watching the View and offered to dance in public.....all in one post!!!!!  

Like the trip could have gotten any better!!!!


----------



## kab407

OMG. OMG.  OMG

I am freaking out with you Kevin!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

kab407 said:


> OMG. OMG.  OMG
> 
> I am freaking out with you Kevin!



You can only see the bathroom at the archives.....


----------



## BillM99999

I really wish I could justify the cost and time (and have been doing so since the cruise), and haven't been able to yet.  Just shows I need to keep trying...


----------



## DisneyKevin

The number of open spots is getting lower.


----------



## paulasillars

I just put in my request - have my fingers crossed - its soooo much money but its too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## columnwest

I'll be going on the trip as well.  I've actually been to the Walt Disney Archives many times in the past.  The offices (if they haven't moved out of the Roy O. Disney building) are quite small, and a lot of the materials are stored offsite.  Dave Smith is a great guy (though he was quite old when I first met him in High School, so I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get into the office as much now).  This was back when I was planning on becoming an Imagineer and he was something of a mentor, though I ultimately went in a different career direction. He put me in contact with a lot of folks at WDI, and I even got to handle several of the original items reproduced in the Disney Treasures books.  It was pretty casual back then.  I'm thinking they might be a little more security-conscious now.


----------



## miss missy

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*
> 
> Kevin is freaking out!!!!!




O.....M....G    

http://scoop.diamondgalleries.com/p...262&ai=48657&arch=y&ssd=3/12/2005+12:01:00+PM

*
Walt Disney Archives Tour Sells For $3,250! *



Looking for something unique as a collector? How about the opportunity to visit the Walt Disney Archives at The Walt Disney Studios in Burbank, California? Disney offered on eBay the chance for one lucky bidder and a guest to tour the Walt Disney Archives. The archives house many of the historically significant items from the history of Disney. Items found in the archives include the first ticket for Disneyland Park, the original multiplane animation camera, and original script for Steamboat Willie to mention just a few. Both the winning bidder and their guest receive a tour by Disney Archives Director Dave Smith and also have lunch at The Rotunda, the executive dining room located atop the Team Disney Building. The auction opened at $500 without reserve and soared to an astonishing $3,250 after receiving 34 bids.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks....

This is filling up FAST.

If you are interested....I would suggest acting soon or you will be on the waitlist.


----------



## slapwhitey

It is going to be LEGEN......wait for it...............wait for it.............DARY!!

Hey Kevin, my wife figures that the two of us will be hugging and jumping up and down like school girls at the archives.


----------



## corky441

*I'm going to Disneyland *


----------



## kab407

WebmasterJohn said:


> You can only see the bathroom at the archives.....



I promise to control myself, John!


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> It is going to be LEGEN......wait for it...............wait for it.............DARY!!
> 
> Hey Kevin, my wife figures that the two of us will be hugging and jumping up and down like school girls at the archives.



She's probably right.


----------



## MerriePoppins

WebmasterJohn said:


> We have to practice our distraction techniques Jason.
> 
> "HEY!!!! Is that the ghost of Walt hovering in the corner?" <quick, get the Mary Poppins hat in your pants before they turn around>



Guess this means I should bring plenty of bail money !


----------



## Carolinagal

columnwest said:


> I'll be going on the trip as well.  I've actually been to the Walt Disney Archives many times in the past.  The offices (if they haven't moved out of the Roy O. Disney building) are quite small, and a lot of the materials are stored offsite.  Dave Smith is a great guy (though he was quite old when I first met him in High School, so I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get into the office as much now).  This was back when I was planning on becoming an Imagineer and he was something of a mentor, though I ultimately went in a different career direction. He put me in contact with a lot of folks at WDI, and I even got to handle several of the original items reproduced in the Disney Treasures books.  It was pretty casual back then.  I'm thinking they might be a little more security-conscious now.



I look forward to meeting you, and hearing more stories! Just curious, what career direction did you choose?


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds an awesome trip


----------



## MenashaCorp

Cyrano said:


> Sounds an awesome trip


 

You coming??


----------



## kab407

columnwest said:


> I'll be going on the trip as well.




Chris, I'm happy to see you joining us.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Guess this means I should bring plenty of bail money !



Why waste perfectly good money on bail when shoes can be bought?


----------



## columnwest

Carolinagal said:


> I look forward to meeting you, and hearing more stories! Just curious, what career direction did you choose?



I look forward to meeting you and the rest of the group as well (at least those I haven't already met on the Podcast Cruise).  I do have a lot of interesting stories, having attended both the 35th and 50th anniversaries at Disneyland and the 15th at Paris and the 1st at Hong Kong.  (I still have yet to make it to Tokyo, though I will have by the time of this trip.)

I ended up going into E-Commerce Risk Management Software (ie: I make it harder for criminals to use your credit card online.).  This is actually a little funny/sad because one of the folks Dave put me in contact with was Van France, the founder of Disney University (predecessor of sorts to the Disney Institute).  Van and I became pen pals and he (being something of a technophobe, he typed all his letters on an old Royal manual typewriter) was happy at the time that I was headed for a career in the arts as opposed to a more conventional tech job.  I always felt a little guilty about not following through with that, but I enjoy my work, and I still find time for Disney.


----------



## robind

Hey Kevin and John, If this goes well, can Storybook Kingdoms be next?  Pretty Please !!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

One at a time.......


----------



## miss missy

* HELLO ABD'ers!!!!!! *

Anyone interested in putting a list of names together of who is going, so we can get to know eachother and have fun talking about this amazing trip? I started a thread but I think we are all gathered here. I think Kevin will update the 1st post our names if we ask nicely.
for you Kevin! ---> 

Oh Kevin Love, could you? would you? 

OK I will start, so far I know of... (because Pete announced on the podcast) Pete, Walter, Kevin and John 

*Pete and Walter (celebrating his 2nd 25th birthday! )
Kevin and John
Miss Missy - Lisa and DD Khalee (celebrating her SWEET 16!)
*


who else is joining in the fun??????????????


----------



## miss missy

columnwest said:


> I look forward to meeting you and the rest of the group as well (at least those I haven't already met on the Podcast Cruise).  I do have a lot of interesting stories, having attended both the 35th and 50th anniversaries at Disneyland and the 15th at Paris and the 1st at Hong Kong.  (I still have yet to make it to Tokyo, though I will have by the time of this trip.)
> 
> I ended up going into E-Commerce Risk Management Software (ie: I make it harder for criminals to use your credit card online.).  This is actually a little funny/sad because one of the folks Dave put me in contact with was Van France, the founder of Disney University (predecessor of sorts to the Disney Institute).  Van and I became pen pals and he (being something of a technophobe, he typed all his letters on an old Royal manual typewriter) was happy at the time that I was headed for a career in the arts as opposed to a more conventional tech job.  I always felt a little guilty about not following through with that, but I enjoy my work, and I still find time for Disney.



Nice to meet ya, this is going to be a great time  

Can't wait to hear stories too!


----------



## miss missy

tickledtink33 said:


> Totally awesome dudes!
> 
> Okay, I've been spending way too much time in Turtle Talk with crush.



I LOVE Turtle Talk with crush!! LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## corky441

miss missy said:


> * HELLO ABD'ers!!!!!! *
> 
> Anyone interested in putting a list of names together of who is going, so we can get to know eachother and have fun talking about this amazing trip? I started a thread but I think we are all gathered here. I think Kevin will update the 1st post our names if we ask nicely.
> for you Kevin! --->
> 
> Oh Kevin Love, could you? would you?
> 
> OK I will start, so far I know of... (because Pete announced on the podcast) Pete, Walter, Kevin and John
> 
> *Pete and Walter (celebrating his 2nd 25th birthday! )
> Kevin and John
> Miss Missy - Lisa and DD Khalee (celebrating her SWEET 16!)
> *
> 
> 
> who else is joining in the fun??????????????



Count me in  
Corky441 = Marilee and DH Dino


----------



## miss missy

corky441 said:


> Count me in
> Corky441 = Marilee and DH Dino



YAY! Hi Marilee and DH


----------



## tickledtink33

I'm Kim - tickledtink33

Many of you know my roomie who I'm sure will post soon.  She went to visit family after the podcast cruise.

Lisa, John made the first post on this thread so Kevin probably can't update it with our names.  We will be a small group.  I'm sure we will get to know each other quickly.


----------



## corky441

I'm a planner. I love to plan - I need to plan 

Since I have almost 11 months to wait for this experience - I needed to find out "MORE"

I found these two links to our fellow DISer's report for the ABD Backstage Magic Tour... Boy am I getting more excited by the minute 

here are the links: enjoy

http://www.sailingbeagle.blogspot.com

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488


----------



## miss missy

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm Kim - tickledtink33
> 
> Many of you know my roomie who I'm sure will post soon.  She went to visit family after the podcast cruise.
> 
> Lisa, John made the first post on this thread so Kevin probably can't update it with our names.  We will be a small group.  I'm sure we will get to know each other quickly.



HI ya Kim!!  Yay for us huh!  Oh I think Kevin knows a way to get the post updated  trust me, Kevin can work magic   tee hee


----------



## miss missy

corky441 said:


> I'm a planner. I love to plan - I need to plan
> 
> Since I have almost 11 months to wait for this experience - I needed to find out "MORE"
> 
> I found these two links to our fellow DISer's report for the ABD Backstage Magic Tour... Boy am I getting more excited by the minute
> 
> here are the links: enjoy
> 
> http://www.sailingbeagle.blogspot.com
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488




Me too! It is just as enjoying to perpare for the trip! We are going to WDW in Aug, so I have 2 trips to plan YAY!  Now I wont be as blue with WDW withdrawals when I get back 

I am all about looking at those links! THANKS!!


----------



## Carolinagal

Hi all - 

I will be joining the fun next year - still working on a roomie, but may be traveling solo..... I am a 47 year old single mom from Houston, and my usual travel buddy will be in her first year in high school and unable to miss. 

I am so excited for this trip and to meet you all. I have been scouring the 'net for trip reports, too, and uncovered the following... (I hope it is OK to post, even though they aren't from the Dis .) Also, these probably contain spoilers, so consider before you read

http://land.allears.net/blogs/allearsteam/adventures_by_disney/backstage_magic/

http://www.wileenet.com/DisneyTripReports/AbD_BackStageMagic/Day0.htm

http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=619&Itemid=214

Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyKevin

tickledtink33 said:


> John made the first post on this thread so Kevin probably can't update it with our names.



Ye of little faith....

I can do ANYTHING....(almost)

I have started the OFFICIAL ABD TRIP LIST as part of John's original post.

I have added the folks that specifically said it was ok to add them.

I will update the list as people tell me it's ok to add their names.


----------



## robind

DisneyKevin said:


> One at a time.......



I can wait, I'll be saving my pennies.


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> Ye of little faith....
> 
> I can do ANYTHING....(almost)
> 
> I have started the OFFICIAL ABD TRIP LIST as part of John's original post.
> 
> I have added the folks that specifically said it was ok to add them.
> 
> I will update the list as people tell me it's ok to add their names.



Hi Kevin, you can officially add Tracey and I to the list. Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## columnwest

DisneyKevin said:


> Ye of little faith....
> 
> I can do ANYTHING....(almost)
> 
> I have started the OFFICIAL ABD TRIP LIST as part of John's original post.
> 
> I have added the folks that specifically said it was ok to add them.
> 
> I will update the list as people tell me it's ok to add their names.



Hi Kevin, you can add my (and my partner's) name to the list: 
Chris (columnwest) and Derek


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> Ye of little faith....
> 
> I can do ANYTHING....(almost)
> 
> I have started the OFFICIAL ABD TRIP LIST as part of John's original post.
> 
> I have added the folks that specifically said it was ok to add them.
> 
> I will update the list as people tell me it's ok to add their names.



Kevin

YOU'RE AMAZING!!!!!! 

BTW - You forgot the k in my user ID on the first page
tickledtin*k*33


----------



## corky441

Carolinagal said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I will be joining the fun next year - still working on a roomie, but may be traveling solo..... I am a 47 year old single mom from Houston, and my usual travel buddy will be in her first year in high school and unable to miss.
> 
> I am so excited for this trip and to meet you all. I have been scouring the 'net for trip reports, too, and uncovered the following... (I hope it is OK to post, even though they aren't from the Dis .) Also, these probably contain spoilers, so consider before you read
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/allearsteam/adventures_by_disney/backstage_magic/
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/disneyland-resort/73346-new-adventures-disney-tour-backstage-magic.html
> 
> http://www.wileenet.com/DisneyTripReports/AbD_BackStageMagic/Day0.htm
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=619&Itemid=214
> 
> Enjoy!



Oh Goody Goody - more trip reports - I can't wait to read these too.  thanks for putting the links together for us. Hope you find a roomie - if not it'll be their loss. We're going to have such a great trip and knowing Pete, I'm sure there will surprises aplenty


----------



## DisneyKevin

tickledtink33 said:


> K[/B]33



It's been fi*K*xed.

The list has been updated!!!!


----------



## cocowum

I can't even tell how GREEN with envy I am! I wish my name was on that list!


----------



## MenashaCorp

DisneyKevin said:


> Ye of little faith....
> 
> I can do ANYTHING....(almost)
> 
> I have started the OFFICIAL ABD TRIP LIST as part of John's original post.
> 
> I have added the folks that specifically said it was ok to add them.
> 
> I will update the list as people tell me it's ok to add their names.


 

If you like/don't mind, you may add Susan (MerriePoppins) and me to the list.

We're still dancing with excitement. Under 11 months to go...


----------



## DisneyKevin

The list is updated.

I have added the cast of Footloose to the list.


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> It's been fi*K*xed.
> 
> The list has been updated!!!!



Thanks Kevin


----------



## MenashaCorp

DisneyKevin said:


> The list is updated.
> 
> I have added the cast of Footloose to the list.


 

  Now we're ONE degree of Kevin Bacon!!!

Been workin'...so hard....


----------



## Cyrano

cocowum said:


> I can't even tell how GREEN with envy I am! I wish my name was on that list!



I am with you there Alicia


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Ye of little faith....
> 
> I can do ANYTHING....(almost)
> 
> I have started the OFFICIAL ABD TRIP LIST as part of John's original post.
> 
> I have added the folks that specifically said it was ok to add them.
> 
> I will update the list as people tell me it's ok to add their names.



It's more than OK to add me and Mom/Ann to the list.


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> It's more than OK to add me and Mom/Ann to the list.



Gotcha covered Kath....say hi to your Mom for us.


----------



## Dodie

Kevin! I'm traveling and on my BlackBerry, so I can't see the list - please add Dodie and Phillip if we aren't already there! Thanks!


----------



## miss missy

At a quick glance at the first page, I thought the name of the list said "Official *BAD* List"      I was like  boy Kevin has a sense of humor   But now I realize, it is due to the fact that I have been up for 30 hours straight... off to bed for me, before I get in trouble around here. 

Yay for all the names so far! 

THANKS MAGIC KEVIN!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Sigh - no ABD for us.  

We have a conflict then with Val's class reunion in Lafayette, LA.  I guess we'll have to wait for ABD 2.0.


----------



## LeesyUD

I sooo want to go on ABD trip - we are planning to get to DL next spring anyway for the first time, but I think it is more than we can spend   Especially bc we are taking a two honeymoon in October for WDW & DCL & also bc DF has Hilton points we were planning on using   aarrgggg


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> Sigh - no ABD for us.
> 
> We have a conflict then with Val's class reunion in Lafayette, LA.  I guess we'll have to wait for ABD 2.0.



Jeff, it would be a blast to have you and Val join us!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> Kevin! I'm traveling and on my BlackBerry, so I can't see the list - please add Dodie and Phillip if we aren't already there! Thanks!



Dodie and Phillip are now "officially" on the list.


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone! I can't wait for this trip. 
I want to thank Kim because if it were not for her I would not be going! You are so awesome Kim!!!

Kevin, please add me to list. Thanks for doing this for us Kevin!


----------



## kab407

Yea Anna!!!!


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> Yea Anna!!!!



Hi Kathy! I can't wait for this trip!


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> I was doing the happy dance in the living room when Dodie called.
> 
> 
> I have never been to Disneyland and have been wanting to go so bad.  I cannot think of a better way to see DL for the first time, celebrate my B-Day and spend my vacation with some good friends.
> 
> Thank you Dreams and ABD for doing this!





Tonya2426 said:


> I've never been to Disneyland either and can't wait to see it with the Pros!!!



Hi Kathy and Tonya! 
You'll both love Disneyland. Having the crew will be so great! I can't wait to call Nancy and let her know I'll be coming. I hope we have a meet with the DL correspondents.



kab407 said:


> And we have our official Kim of the trip!



I am so grateful to Kim letting me be her roommate.



kab407 said:


> Bring the hat and it will be gone in the first hour.





DisneyKevin said:


> Ssshhhh...



I thought I saw you on the upper deck waiting for the fireworks during the cruise in a big hat with balls attached to strings hanging off the hat all around.  The description does not do this hat justice! So was this you Kevin? 



tickledtink33 said:


> Now I just have to decide if I want to arrive a day early or just arrive the day of.
> 
> I'm really excited as well!
> 
> I mentioned to some folks on the podcast cruise that I was booked on a Celebrity Solstice Caribbean cruise for April 2010.  But if the podcast team announced something really cool, that cruise was history.  When this trip was announced during the live podcast taping, my heart just about stopped.  I told Anna (aspen37) that it is very expensive and I shouldn't go and hopefully they won't talk me into it.  Then later I changed my ranting to, I will probably go.   Was there ever any doubt.    Well the Celebrity cruise went bye bye earlier today.  Perfect timing.  I love ABD tours and all my podcast friends.  This trip is a much better fit for me.



What did I say to you? I think it was something like "I will not be doing the ABD trip" I was sooo wrong!



WebmasterJohn said:


> I just heard they are adding something new to this adventure in 2010....wait for it.....
> 
> *A 30 minute visit to the Disney Archives in Burbank!!!*
> 
> Kevin is freaking out!!!!!





DisneyKevin said:


> yay!



Wow that is great!!! 



WebmasterJohn said:


> We have to practice our distraction techniques Jason.
> 
> "HEY!!!! Is that the ghost of Walt hovering in the corner?" <quick, get the Mary Poppins hat in your pants before they turn around>



  



columnwest said:


> I'll be going on the trip as well.  I've actually been to the Walt Disney Archives many times in the past.  The offices (if they haven't moved out of the Roy O. Disney building) are quite small, and a lot of the materials are stored offsite.  Dave Smith is a great guy (though he was quite old when I first met him in High School, so I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get into the office as much now).  This was back when I was planning on becoming an Imagineer and he was something of a mentor, though I ultimately went in a different career direction. He put me in contact with a lot of folks at WDI, and I even got to handle several of the original items reproduced in the Disney Treasures books.  It was pretty casual back then.  I'm thinking they might be a little more security-conscious now.





columnwest said:


> I look forward to meeting you and the rest of the group as well (at least those I haven't already met on the Podcast Cruise).  I do have a lot of interesting stories, having attended both the 35th and 50th anniversaries at Disneyland and the 15th at Paris and the 1st at Hong Kong.  (I still have yet to make it to Tokyo, though I will have by the time of this trip.)
> 
> I ended up going into E-Commerce Risk Management Software (ie: I make it harder for criminals to use your credit card online.).  This is actually a little funny/sad because one of the folks Dave put me in contact with was Van France, the founder of Disney University (predecessor of sorts to the Disney Institute).  Van and I became pen pals and he (being something of a technophobe, he typed all his letters on an old Royal manual typewriter) was happy at the time that I was headed for a career in the arts as opposed to a more conventional tech job.  I always felt a little guilty about not following through with that, but I enjoy my work, and I still find time for Disney.



I can't wait to meet Derek. I love hearing your stories Chris. You are so full of Disney knowledge. I enjoyed the first day of the cruise just sitting and listing to your stories. I can't wait to hear more of them. 



tickledtink33 said:


> I'm Kim - tickledtink33
> 
> Many of you know my roomie who I'm sure will post soon.  She went to visit family after the podcast cruise.
> 
> Lisa, John made the first post on this thread so Kevin probably can't update it with our names.  We will be a small group.  I'm sure we will get to know each other quickly.



I've finally found a little bit of time to read this thread and start posting.  




MenashaCorp said:


> If you like/don't mind, you may add Susan (MerriePoppins) and me to the list.
> 
> We're still dancing with excitement. Under 11 months to go...



Hi Jason and Susan! We are going to have a great group on this trip.


----------



## challer

I am very much interested in this trip, but I have one question that will make or break this for me.

Does ABD do anything about kosher dietary needs? I know a large part of this is the dining, and I wondered if they can do anything about this.

I've had the kosher meals in the parks. I believe that they do the same for DCL, which would keep me away. Can't eat that stuff every day.

Would appreciate the info.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Hi everyone! I can't wait for this trip.
> I want to thank Kim because if it were not for her I would not be going! You are so awesome Kim!!!
> 
> Kevin, please add me to list. Thanks for doing this for us Kevin!



You're welcome Anna


----------



## miss missy

Only 324 days   nope not at all looking forward to this


----------



## DisneyKevin

challer said:


> I am very much interested in this trip, but I have one question that will make or break this for me.
> 
> Does ABD do anything about kosher dietary needs? I know a large part of this is the dining, and I wondered if they can do anything about this.
> 
> I've had the kosher meals in the parks. I believe that they do the same for DCL, which would keep me away. Can't eat that stuff every day.
> 
> Would appreciate the info.



Hey Challer...

Adventures By Disney works on west coast time and they close for holidays, unlike WDW and DCL.

As soon as I am able to speak with a live person, I will get an answer for you.

Currently...all I have is the very non-helpful blurb from their website....

*Can special dietary needs be accommodated?*
*Adventures by Disney will make a reasonable effort to accommodate some special dietary needs at no additional charge. Unfortunately, we may not be able to accommodate all special dietary needs requested. Please contact us in advance of departure to advise of any needs*.

I realize that this is at best..vague, but it's all I can get until the ABD offices re-open.

Kevin


----------



## stenogoddess

Please add Lauren and Jeri to the list.  We're very excited!


----------



## DisneyKevin

stenogoddess said:


> Please add Lauren and Jeri to the list.  We're very excited!



Lauren and Jeri...you are now officially "on the list".


----------



## tickledtink33

stenogoddess said:


> Please add Lauren and Jeri to the list.  We're very excited!



Hi

This is your cruise tablemate Kim, it will be fun having you both on the tour.


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey Kim! It'll be good to see you again.


----------



## klam_chowder

Wow, this looks like a fab trip (insert green-eyed emoticon here ) - have a great trip all! 

cheers,


----------



## ragtopday

I want to do this SO BAD (badly?) I can taste it.

Alas, this time anyway, it is not to be.  

I am *really* hoping something like this is done again that I can do. ABD, of any flavor, is on my wish list for sure!


----------



## Carolinagal

Lots of spoilers, but great pictures too: 

http://www.maxtaw.blogspot.com/

http://barbnefer.blogspot.com/2008/05/adventures-by-disney-backstage-magic.html

http://www.mousefancafe.com/category/destinations/adventures-by-disney/

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/abdblog/


----------



## Dodie

I'm still !!!

Our little group is growing! Yay! This will be such a BLAST!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I'm still !!!
> 
> Our little group is growing! Yay! This will be such a BLAST!!!



I think we need to talk Jeff and Val into coming along.


----------



## Dodie

Everybody - check out my new obsessive, insane, signature countdowns. SHAMEFUL!


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> I think we need to talk Jeff and Val into coming along.



I've been thinking along these same lines.......

Aaron and his family as well......

Hmmm...great minds?


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> I've been thinking along these same lines.......
> 
> Aaron and his family as well......
> 
> Hmmm...great minds?



I know from reliable sources that Aaron is, indeed, very interested in this trip. Now we just have to push him over the edge.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> I'm still !!!
> 
> Our little group is growing! Yay! This will be such a BLAST!!!



I've said this before but I've never been above repeating myself.

One of the amazing things about an ABD trip is that the group has so many shared experiences, that it's almost impossible not to really bond and this is when you start out as strangers.

I dont know if ABD is ready for a group that already has this much in common.

California...here we come!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> I know from reliable sources that Aaron is, indeed, very interested in this trip. Now we just have to push him over the edge.



We have you covered Dodie....start pushing.


----------



## macman752

Greetings fellow ABDers!

I'm Dave (macman752) and together with my DW Sally we'll be joining you on this adventure. We are looking forward to meeting you for the first time and to what will be our second visit to Disneyland!

Kevin, you can put our information on the first post.


----------



## JWren1234

Hi everyone!  I just joined on the boards and this is my first post.

When I heard about this trip on the podcast, I knew that I had to sign up.  I've reserved my spot (I'm going solo), and can't wait to go!

Feel free to add my name to the list at the beginning of the thread!

Jason


----------



## slapwhitey

Can't wait to officially meet all you guys. We kinda feel like we're at a bit of a disadvantage no knowing some of you folks. We spent a short time with Kathy and her mom in the laundry room on the cruise doing some ironing.

I think we met Anna briefly at the Castaway party as well. We know most of you from posting on the boards and just wanna say it will be great to meet you all "officially". 

Of course we know Pete & Walter, John & Kevin.....thanks again for dinner guys. Only 300 some odd more days...woohoo.

Chris


----------



## macman752

JWren1234 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just joined on the boards and this is my first post.
> 
> When I heard about this trip on the podcast, I knew that I had to sign up.  I've reserved my spot (I'm going solo), and can't wait to go!
> 
> Feel free to add my name to the list at the beginning of the thread!
> 
> Jason



Jason, welcome to the boards and the group. I'm a native of Burlington county but I've been in Florida for a long time.


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> I think we need to talk Jeff and Val into coming along.



It wouldn't take much talking.  Unfortunately, Val's class reunion (its a major one) is on the 17th in Lafayette, LA and she already committed to go.  We will just have to wait for ABD 2.0 - sigh.


----------



## DisneyKevin

macman752 said:


> Greetings fellow ABDers!
> 
> I'm Dave (macman752) and together with my DW Sally we'll be joining you on this adventure. We are looking forward to meeting you for the first time and to what will be our second visit to Disneyland!
> 
> Kevin, you can put our information on the first post.



Hi Dave and Sally....You are no officially "on the list".

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## miss missy

Hello Dave, Sally, Chris and Jason!!

Can't wait to meet you all and the rest of the crew. We have never met any other podcasters, havent been to an event yet, missed a lot of them by just hours  ... but hey, I guess we were waiting for the BEST one lol!! YAY to us all, this is going to ROCK!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

JWren1234 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just joined on the boards and this is my first post.
> 
> When I heard about this trip on the podcast, I knew that I had to sign up.  I've reserved my spot (I'm going solo), and can't wait to go!
> 
> Feel free to add my name to the list at the beginning of the thread!
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason...first, let me say WELCOME TO THE BOARDS!!!!

And second....you too, are officially "on the list".

This is going to be an AWESOME trip.


----------



## JWren1234

Thank you everyone for welcoming me to the boards!  I'm excited to be part of the group!

Jason


----------



## tickledtink33

Welcome to all our newcomers.  Sounds like this trip is getting full.


----------



## Dodie

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better before we do this trip. I know some of us were on the podcast cruise together, but that doesn't necessarily mean we actually formally met or spent time together.

If you're on Facebook and we're not friends already, I'm not too hard to find.  I'm friends with a lot of DISers and I'm probably the only "Dodie" in their friends list.

If you're not on Facebook, let's make sure we post pictures and chat during Wednesday night chat!


----------



## stenogoddess

I'm glad they're are some new people going with us to meet.  That'll be even more fun!  

I was laughing to myself thinking of the ABD icebreak they do on the first night where you're supposed to run around the room finding who has done this thing or that thing.  I was just thinking about all of us just sitting in our chairs and quietly filling it out because we already know "who comes here from Florida"


----------



## kab407

Welcome Dave Sally and Jason.


This trip is going to be a blast.

Jason - I live in the New Brunswick area.


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> It wouldn't take much talking.  Unfortunately, Val's class reunion (its a major one) is on the 17th in Lafayette, LA and she already committed to go.  We will just have to wait for ABD 2.0 - sigh.



There is still plenty of time to help change your mind Jeff.


----------



## DisneyKevin

stenogoddess said:


> I was laughing to myself thinking of the ABD icebreak they do on the first night where you're supposed to run around the room finding who has done this thing or that thing.  I was just thinking about all of us just sitting in our chairs and quietly filling it out because we already know "who comes here from Florida"



I thought about this too. By the time this puppy gets started we'll all be old friends.

I said it before.....ABD doesnt know what they are up against.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I thought about this too. By the time this puppy gets started we'll all be old friends.
> 
> I said it before.....ABD doesnt know what they are up against.



I was thinking the same thing.

Is anyone going to tell them?  Give them a clue?


Heck, let's just surprise them!!


----------



## miss missy

stenogoddess said:


> I'm glad they're are some new people going with us to meet.  That'll be even more fun!
> 
> I was laughing to myself thinking of the ABD icebreak they do on the first night where you're supposed to run around the room finding who has done this thing or that thing.  I was just thinking about all of us just sitting in our chairs and quietly filling it out because we already know "who comes here from Florida"



Maybe we should change it up on ABD and say we want to do eachothers and see how much we already know about eachother


----------



## MenashaCorp

stenogoddess said:


> I'm glad they're are some new people going with us to meet. That'll be even more fun!
> 
> I was laughing to myself thinking of the ABD icebreak they do on the first night where you're supposed to run around the room finding who has done this thing or that thing. I was just thinking about all of us just sitting in our chairs and quietly filling it out because we already know "who comes here from Florida"
> 
> 
> 
> miss missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should change it up on ABD and say we want to do eachothers and *see how much we already know about eachother *
Click to expand...

 
Speaking of which....What size font is on that ABD form?? 



HI KATHY!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Speaking of which....What size font is on that ABD form??
> 
> 
> 
> HI KATHY!!!



Smarty Pants.

I like Susan better!


----------



## Dodie

Jason! I don't think you want to be on Kathy's bad list - just sayin'...

Don't mess with my BFF or you may end up my bad list too!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> I like Susan better!


 

...If only I had a nickel for every time I'd heard THAT!!!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> ...If only I had a nickel for every time I'd heard THAT!!!!!



....you would have about 25 cents from me.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> ....you would have about 25 cents from me.


 

Aaaaaaand COUNTING!!!!


----------



## miss missy

Hey hey! Do I have to put my "mother" hat on already??? We have 11 months and you guys are already at it!! 

Let me introduce you to RULE #8 ---> NO FIGHTING NO BICKERING!! 

Looks like there are going to be a whole lot of "time outs" on this trip 


Oh god just what I have I gone and gotten myself into this time!!


----------



## kab407

Jason and I have the upmost love and respect for each other.  All of our teasing is done in jest.    


Right my little towel monkey????


----------



## corky441

Hi fellow ABDers' - boy has this thread grown...

I don't get a chance to check the boards as often as I'd like, couldn't believe we've gotten to page 13 already. 
I'm planning on surprising my husband with this trip for his birthday in October. I sure hope I can keep it a secret that long 

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone. I'm sure we'll know each other very well, before we even get to California


----------



## MenashaCorp

miss missy said:


> Let me introduce you to RULE #8 ---> NO FIGHTING NO BICKERING!!


 
Where's the fun in THAT?!??!? 



kab407 said:


> Jason and I have the upmost love and respect for each other. All of our teasing is done in jest.
> 
> 
> Right my little towel monkey????


 
Right you are, dear...


----------



## tmli

Hi everyone, we are very excited as well for this trip!!!  What are everyone's pre/post trip plans?  We are thinking of adding on a few days prior to tour.  Perhaps flying into San Francisco first to visit the Disney Museum and then spending a couple extra days in hollywood to do some studio tours?

Would love to hear what others are planning!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

"my little towel monkey".....

Ok....that's funny.......


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Where's the fun in THAT?!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are, dear...



J-Kim, did you get a new tag?


----------



## corky441

Pre-Post trip plans ????

I've been wondering the same thing. Since this begins on a Tuesday - it really does lend itself to doing something on the Weekend before. Had thoughts of doing Vegas for a few days, then driving over to the hotel to check in Tuesday, but your idea of San Francisco sounds great too. I gues I still have enough time to decide for certain.

BTW - I see that you and Chris are from Ontario. I'm from the Buffalo, NY area - I guess we're neighbors


----------



## MenashaCorp

DisneyKevin said:


> "my little towel monkey".....
> 
> Ok....that's funny.......


 
There's a history...somewhere around Cruise 1.0 Thread #3-5, I think.. 




kab407 said:


> J-Kim, did you get a new tag?


 

Yup.  Just noticed it today.  Gotta watch what you say around here... 

Now I'm committed to providing drinks!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just a heads up....

If you are following this thread and on the fence about booking this trip...

There are 7 spots left to be confirmed.

We are starting a waitlist in case anyone already confirmed bows out and will plan a second trip, if there is enough interest.

This information was part of today's podcast recording, so many, many people will hear this.

If you would like any of the last spots.....you might want to act before the show gets put up tomorrow.

Just sayin......


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hi Kathy!!!!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Kathy!!!!



Hi Susan!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Kathy!!!!


 


kab407 said:


> Hi Susan!!


 

Oh, Gawd.... I'm gonna need some insulin from all the sweetness flying around here...


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Hi Susan!!




Gonna see you in Indy?


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Gonna see you in Indy?


 

A VERY GOOD QUESTION!!!!​


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh, Gawd.... I'm gonna need some insulin from all the sweetness flying around here...



GO FOR IT, KATHY......ALL YOURS !!!


----------



## tmli

corky441 said:


> Pre-Post trip plans ????
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing. Since this begins on a Tuesday - it really does lend itself to doing something on the Weekend before. Had thoughts of doing Vegas for a few days, then driving over to the hotel to check in Tuesday, but your idea of San Francisco sounds great too. I gues I still have enough time to decide for certain.
> 
> BTW - I see that you and Chris are from Ontario. I'm from the Buffalo, NY area - I guess we're neighbors



We are almost neighbors!!  We are in Kitchener, about 2 hrs away.  

I was thinking Vegas as well but Chris is worried I will blow the budget before we even get to California!!!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Gonna see you in Indy?





MenashaCorp said:


> A VERY GOOD QUESTION!!!!​





I am part of Paul's master plan...........


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> GO FOR IT, KATHY......ALL YOURS !!!





He wouldn't know what hit him.


----------



## Dodie

Hi Kathy and Susan!

I am kinda bummed that all of the cool kids are coming to the Indy meet and *I* can't be there this year. BUT we'll be in WDW at the Poly, so I'll probably get over it. 

 Hi Kevin!

 _Hi Jason!_ (Don't want you to get a complex or anything.)


----------



## miss missy

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh, Gawd.... I'm gonna need some insulin from all the sweetness flying around here...



Good to see rule #8 is working   Be sweet my dear children!


----------



## miss missy

tmli said:


> Hi everyone, we are very excited as well for this trip!!!  What are everyone's pre/post trip plans?  We are thinking of adding on a few days prior to tour.  Perhaps flying into San Francisco first to visit the Disney Museum and then spending a couple extra days in hollywood to do some studio tours?
> 
> Would love to hear what others are planning!!



We are tossing up the idea of hitting some CA beaches post trip... it is DD break the week after  so it is wide open for us, just how much $$ can I swing for it?? Hmmm


----------



## miss missy

Listening to the show right now, they are talking ABD now 

Oh it sounds better and better!!  

And Kevin says he is stealing the Marry Poppins Hat from the archives   So looks like we do need to bring bail money.

Oh and bring extra clothes for the Disney Archive day, looks like a couple guys are going to need them!! 

We also will get a lesson from John as to where Rainbows come from! 

*
I say we start a bail money fund NOW!! *

And before I confuse anyone... DD Khalee has been begging and begging me to take her to CA  for a couple years now. When this trip came up, she freaked and said she wanted it for her Bday, xmas, and that she wanted nothing  nothing else all year!! LOL! So even though her bday is Sept 22, she will turn 16 this year, this is her sweet 16 gift.  I just wanted to be clear that her bday is not during the trip, just celebrating it then. I have to kick myself too, because I absolutley swore I was NOT doing any big sweet 16 for her. BUT I have to be honest, this is just as much for me as for her


----------



## tmli

Thats great you have the free time after, I think the beaches sound like a wonderful plan. We drove the coast the last time we were in California and the beach areas were incredible!!!


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> I was thinking Vegas as well but Chris is worried I will blow the budget before we even get to California!!!



 OMG - I never thought of that - hate to see us panhandling out on the corner of Hollywood & Vine. Perhaps a few days in the San Diego area would be better. I really want to go to the zoo anyway - I think that will be the cheaper alternative


----------



## Dodie

I think our group will be filling up quickly now that I'm listening to the podcast today! So very, very excited!!!!! 

Kevin and Pete were so funny about the events of the trip, especially the shopping at the imagineering shop and the big new event - the tour of the archives.  "*Nobody *gets into the archives."


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I think our group will be filling up quickly now that I'm listening to the podcast today! So very, very excited!!!!!
> 
> Kevin and Pete were so funny about the events of the trip, especially the shopping at the imagineering shop and the big new event - the tour of the archives.  "*Nobody *gets into the archives."



I got to listen to a few minutes of the show.  I can see dropping some serious $$$ in the Imagineering store.  I've been known to powershop.  I think Pete will be giving me lessons.

Now the Archives sounds like a different story.  Why am I picturing added Disney Security and archive sniffing dogs on the day we're there?

I am seriously excitied for this trip also, Dodie.  You and I will be jumping around like 2 six-year olds.  Phillip and Ann will be standing in the corner shaking their heads.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Phillip and Ann will be standing in the corner shaking their heads.



I believe that this is probably a very accurate prediction - until we get to the imagineering store.  If there is any merchandise related to the Haunted Mansion, stay out of his way!!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I believe that this is probably a very accurate prediction - until we get to the imagineering store.  If there is any merchandise related to the Haunted Mansion, stay out of his way!!!!



How could I have not guessed this???

Is he still wearing the flashy skeleton head???


----------



## DisneyKevin

5 spots left.

Just sayin.....

5


----------



## katscradle

Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight! 
I can't wait.
I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week. 
I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.


 

I am sooooo excited you and John are coming along!!!! 


Now we have you, Dodie and me - we can have a Mini Twilight Meet!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> I am sooooo excited you and John are coming along!!!!
> 
> 
> Now we have you, Dodie and me - we can have a Mini Twilight Meet!!!!



And 37 of the rest of us rolling our eyes and showing our fangs.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

kab407 said:


> How could I have not guessed this???
> 
> Is he still wearing the flashy skeleton head???


 
I so liked that flashy skeleton head!!!  



DisneyKevin said:


> 5 spots left.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> 5


 
I'm so tempted!  I am local, though ... but I was  this close > < to booking. 




katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.


 
Congratulations!  You're going to have a fabulous time!


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> And 37 of the rest of us rolling our eyes and showing our fangs.


 
Don't make me bring out the glitter so that everyone will sparkle like Edward!!!!   I am not afraid to us it!!!!


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> And 37 of the rest of us rolling our eyes and showing our fangs.



  that was awesome


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:


> 5 spots left.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> 5




Nuh-uh...  Now 4!!!!!  My wonderful husband is willing to part with me for a week.  I sadly will have to go alone, all my friends are cheapskates.  I will assume that someone will be nice to me while I vacation with 39 of my new non-cheapskate friends.  

Whoo-hooo!!!


----------



## miss missy

katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.



Welcome!!   How fun is this?? 

dont forget to have Kevin add you to the 1st post, there is a list of all of us there... so we can get to know who is who.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I have gone back and forth this week and I finally clicked "Submit" tonight.  I got the standard response email from DU.  I won't breath easy until I get an email from my DU Agent.  This trip would be a surprise present for my DH's 40th Birthday next month.  He would have one full year to anticipate his present.  

 *Keeping my fingers crossed we are on the list.* 

 Jennifer


----------



## spokanemom

Holy Hannah!  After reading the post above it got me to thinking... (that is not always a good thing).  I did not think that I would not be on the list.  I MUST be on the list.  And not the bad list either, I want to be on the "yes, she gets to go list"!

I will have faith, I will have faith, I will have faith...


----------



## kab407

WOOO HOOO

John and Katherine!!!!!! I am so happy to see you coming along.  

Tonya, pack the lightsaber! We have to figure out a DA-Disneyland.

Welcome Jennifer and Bill and Spokanemom!

So how many spaces left now Kevin? 




<==========  I made 4000!!!!


I just may finish reading Twilight.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.



*OMG!!!!!!!!!*

When I read this I almost couldn't believe my eyes.  This is awesome.  So glad you both are coming.  I'm getting more and more excited about this trip with each passing day!


----------



## tickledtink33

spokanemom said:


> Nuh-uh...  Now 4!!!!!  My wonderful husband is willing to part with me for a week.  I sadly will have to go alone, all my friends are cheapskates.  I will assume that someone will be nice to me while I vacation with 39 of my new non-cheapskate friends.
> 
> Whoo-hooo!!!



Don't worry, you won't be alone.  I did my first ABD solo back in 2007.  I spent almost all of my free time with the group.  By the end of the week nobody wanted to spend their free time away from their new friends.  I've been traveling solo for years as most of my friends are either married or don't want to (or can't) spend the money.  Now I get to do some traveling with my dis friends.  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.




Yay! Katherine and John!!!!!


----------



## tmli

Welcome to all the new additions to our trip!!  What a great group we have going!


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> So how many spaces left now Kevin?[/SIZE]



As of this post....everyone that has submitted a request is CONFIRMED and on "on the list".

At this point, we have 1 spot left. 

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I got a lovely email from Mr. Klose this morning ...

*Add us to the list!!!!!!!!!! *  (I'm doing a happy dance right now!)

*Bill and Jennifer Taylor (TheTXTaylors5)*

I read an ABD California Trip Report a few months back by *Disneygrl36* (Melanie).  Probably one of the best Trip Reports I have ever read.  Check it out HERE.  Since then, I've wanted to take this trip.  We visited Disneyland for the first time this past March and loved it.  No offense to our children, but I can't wait to go back just DH and I.  This will be our very first trip without the children.  I felt it was time to do something for us.  

  We will be at WDW in a few weeks to celebrate my DH's 40th Birthday (My *BIG* kid! ).  That is where I plan to spring the trip on him.    I can't wait!  I already have Kid's Nite Out booked to watch the children while we dine at Tutto Italia and enjoy Epcot.  

  I can't wait to go on this amazing "Adventure" with y'all.  It's less than a year away.  I'd better start saving my money for the Imagineers store.  We *WILL* do some damage.   *Let the countdown begin ...*

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> As of this post....everyone that has submitted a request is CONFIRMED and on "on the list".
> 
> At this point, we have 1 spot left.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!




Do I need to play the lottery?  Did DH and I get the last two spots (before the lone spot)??????  Glad I didn't wait any longer. 

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

Jennifer and Bill...you are now officially "on the list"!!!!

WOOHOO!!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> As of this post....everyone that has submitted a request is CONFIRMED and on "on the list".
> 
> At this point, we have 1 spot left.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!



*Todd? Aaron? Are you following this thread?!!!!*


----------



## spokanemom

Hey, I want to be on the list too!  OR are you trying to tell me something?  I knew it, I made the wrong list.  Man, that *always* happens!  

Alissa


----------



## DisneyKevin

spokanemom said:


> Hey, I want to be on the list too!  OR are you trying to tell me something?  I knew it, I made the wrong list.  Man, that *always* happens!
> 
> Alissa



Hi Alissa.....you have a "CONFIRMED" spot.

I just cant add folks to "the list" without their permission.

As long as you you want to be on the list....you wish is my command.

Give me just a minute.


----------



## spokanemom

I was just kidding.  I really am not that much of a whiner.  Don't ask my DH though, he lies.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Alissa.....you are no officially "on the list".

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie,

  Since we couldn't go on the Podcast Cruise, I got to live vicariously through you.  Thank you for posting the photos.  I have to say, Kathy and her Mom could be twins. 

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Dodie,
> 
> Since we couldn't go on the Podcast Cruise, I got to live vicariously through you.  Thank you for posting the photos.  I have to say, Kathy and her Mom could be twins.
> 
> Jennifer



Thank you.  I will say that my Mom does not look her age (68).  I hope that I age as well.

My Mom is also a pistol. You never know what is going to come out of her mouth.


----------



## MenashaCorp

katscradle said:


> Yay!!! DH booked for the 2 of us tonight!
> I can't wait.
> I will be lining up the babysitter by the end of the week.
> I can't believe I get a whole week with DH and friends minus the children.
> I love them, but a break is a wonderful thing.


 
John and Kat!!! Woo Hoo!!! 



Tonya2426 said:


> I am sooooo excited you and John are coming along!!!!
> 
> 
> Now we have you, Dodie and me - we can have a Mini Twilight Meet!!!!


 
The Song says "It Never Sparkles in Southern California..." or something like that... 



kab407 said:


> <========== I made 4000!!!!


 
wtg Kathy!! 



DisneyKevin said:


> As of this post....everyone that has submitted a request is CONFIRMED and on "on the list".
> 
> At this point, we have 1 spot left.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!


 
We have one spot. No Dick, No Jane, but one Spot... 


I sense a second trip group forming... Wait List!!!





kab407 said:


> Thank you. I will say that my Mom does not look her age (68). I hope that I age as well.
> 
> My Mom is also a pistol. _You never know what is going to come out of her mouth_.


 
Must....restrain....self..... Family...board....


----------



## Dodie

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Dodie,
> 
> Since we couldn't go on the Podcast Cruise, I got to live vicariously through you.  Thank you for posting the photos.  I have to say, Kathy and her Mom could be twins.
> 
> Jennifer



I'm so glad you enjoyed them!!!!

Kathy is now my BFF and her mom, Ann, is great fun! You'll love being with them on this trip!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> And 37 of the rest of us rolling our eyes and showing our fangs.



   



Mary Jo said:


> I so liked that flashy skeleton head!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted!  I am local, though ... but I was  this close > < to booking.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  You're going to have a fabulous time!



We are going to have to have a meet at Disneyland.



spokanemom said:


> Nuh-uh...  Now 4!!!!!  My wonderful husband is willing to part with me for a week.  I sadly will have to go alone, all my friends are cheapskates.  I will assume that someone will be nice to me while I vacation with 39 of my new non-cheapskate friends.
> 
> Whoo-hooo!!!



Wecome!!!!



kab407 said:


> WOOO HOOO
> 
> John and Katherine!!!!!! I am so happy to see you coming along.
> 
> Tonya, pack the lightsaber! We have to figure out a DA-Disneyland.
> 
> Welcome Jennifer and Bill and Spokanemom!
> 
> So how many spaces left now Kevin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <==========  I made 4000!!!!
> 
> 
> I just may finish reading Twilight.



We will have to DA around CA or Downtown Disney. Disneyland does not have alcohol except in Club 33. 



Dodie said:


> *Todd? Aaron? Are you following this thread?!!!!*



I wish one of them would come on this trip.


This is going to be such a fun trip!!!!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> *Todd? Aaron? Are you following this thread?!!!!*





aspen37 said:


> I wish one of them would come on this trip.
> This is going to be such a fun trip!!!!


Thanks to all of you for thinking of me.   You guys are the best!  I really do want to go.  There is a part of me that wants to send in my request.  I just can't commit right now for sentimental reasons.  I'm such a big lug!


----------



## Dodie

I just noticed that there are only 28 attendees officially listed in post #1.  That means several folks haven't chimed in that they want to be listed! I hope you'll change your minds so we can get to know one another during the upcoming months prior to our trip!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I am sooooo excited you and John are coming along!!!!
> 
> 
> Now we have you, Dodie and me - we can have a Mini Twilight Meet!!!!



Don't forget Anna & Kim.


----------



## katscradle

miss missy said:


> Welcome!!   How fun is this??
> 
> dont forget to have Kevin add you to the 1st post, there is a list of all of us there... so we can get to know who is who.





kab407 said:


> WOOO HOOO
> 
> John and Katherine!!!!!! I am so happy to see you coming along.
> 
> Tonya, pack the lightsaber! We have to figure out a DA-Disneyland.
> 
> Welcome Jennifer and Bill and Spokanemom!
> 
> So how many spaces left now Kevin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <==========  I made 4000!!!!
> 
> 
> I just may finish reading Twilight.





tickledtink33 said:


> *OMG!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> When I read this I almost couldn't believe my eyes.  This is awesome.  So glad you both are coming.  I'm getting more and more excited about this trip with each passing day!




O.K. Kevin can you please add John and I to the list in post #1. 

DA Disneyland- John will be so excited to follow your lightsaber again! 

Tell me about it..
I have been so excited since last night.
DH knows how to put a permanent smile on my face. I just can't believe this, 3 trips to plan in the next year and a half.
It is going to be so cool to be with my friends and just have fun.
This will be our first trip to Disneyland. 
We are not telling the boys where we are going, that would not fly with them,that we are going without them. Here's to keeping a secret.


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> WOOO HOOO
> 
> John and Katherine!!!!!! I am so happy to see you coming along.
> 
> Tonya, pack the lightsaber! We have to figure out a DA-Disneyland.
> 
> Welcome Jennifer and Bill and Spokanemom!
> 
> So how many spaces left now Kevin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <==========  I made 4000!!!!
> 
> 
> I just may finish reading Twilight.



Forgot to say Congrats on your 4000th post in my multi-quote!

Kathy Congrats!!!


----------



## corky441

I'll never make it for 320 days, I'm already waking in the middle of the night thinking about this trip  By the time next April rolls around - I'll be a sleep deprived zombie. That could work though with the Twilight theme you've been mentioning.

As I've said before, I have to plan & plan & plan - so while I was at work today, I was doing a little bit of recon work.  

Here is a link to hollywood Blvd info:
http://www.seeing-stars.com/streets/hollywoodblvd.shtml

Our Hollywood hotel:
http://marriott.com/hotels/travel/laxrh-renaissance-hollywood-hotel-and-spa/

the restaurant for our 1st night's dinner:
http://www.trastevereristorante.com/contact_hollywood.htm


----------



## Dodie

Katherine! Look at our very similar signatures! SHAMEFUL, isn't it?


----------



## miss missy

Welcome all   So the list is almost complete   This is going to be so fun! I don't know one person, other than my DD lol, that is going, we didn't make the cruise either. I am sure we will know eachother well soon enough though


----------



## corky441

miss missy said:


> Welcome all   So the list is almost complete   This is going to be so fun! I don't know one person, other than my DD lol, that is going, we didn't make the cruise either. I am sure we will know eachother well soon enough though



I don't know anyone else either - except my DH. I'm really looking forward to getting to know everybody. Hopefully we'll all know quite abit about each other before we even get there. We should start setting up a questionaire that we all can answer to get to know each other better.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Katherine! Look at our very similar signatures! SHAMEFUL, isn't it?




No! I keeps a permanent smile on my face... 
I am just so happy right now. 
I love that our siggies are so close, that's cute.


----------



## kab407

corky441 said:


> I don't know anyone else either - except my DH. I'm really looking forward to getting to know everybody. Hopefully we'll all know quite abit about each other before we even get there. We should start setting up a questionaire that we all can answer to get to know each other better.



Don't worry, come April we'll all be great friends before even getting to CA.  Meeting each other face-to-face will be screams and hugs.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Don't worry, come April we'll all be great friends before even getting to CA. Meeting each other face-to-face will be screams and hugs.


 
Or screams followed by lots of running away...


----------



## DisneyKevin

Kat and John ...you are now officially "on the list".

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

I have just joined Facebook and will be sending out friend requests.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I have just joined Facebook and will be sending out friend requests.



I'm so HAPPY your on Facebook!!!! Now you can see all of the pictures I took of you.


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> Kat and John ...you are now officially "on the list".
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!



Thank god it's Kat and not Kate... can't take any more John and Kate   ugggg!   we would have to do some name changes LOL


----------



## Dodie

Looks like by my count that we still have some "stealth attendees."  We will respect your privacy, but really hope you do decide to come forward and join the fun!


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> I have just joined Facebook and will be sending out friend requests.



You've been friended!


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Looks like by my count that we still have some "stealth attendees." We will respect your privacy, but really hope you do decide to come forward and join the fun!


 
I'm not on the list yet - but am not trying to be stealth.  Just not sure if my Mom is up for the trip or not and need to ask Kevin some questions and have been putting off asking them.  But I am for sure going!!! Just not sure about my traveling companion yet.


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm not on the list yet - but am not trying to be stealth.  Just not sure if my Mom is up for the trip or not and need to ask Kevin some questions and have been putting off asking them.  But I am for sure going!!! Just not sure about my traveling companion yet.



No pressure, Tonya! I think I was seeing your name on the list even though it's not there! I'm so psyched that you're going! I hope your mom can do it. If she can't, I'll bet you can find someone to partner with for the trip.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'm here to answer any questions you may have.

Please dont hesitate to ask.

Just dont call me AskKevin.


----------



## kab407

Kevin,

I'm looking at airline tickets (using FF miles). Is LAX the best airport to fly in/out of?


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I'm looking at airline tickets (using FF miles). Is LAX the best airport to fly in/out of?



I believe that will be your best bet.

Keep in mind that if you stay within certain parameters, ABD will pick you up at the airport.

Some of the parameters are certain airports, arriving the day your Adventure begins etc.

Pre- and post- nights are available through ABD and would then be included in the parameters.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> I don't know anyone else either - except my DH.





miss missy said:


> Welcome all   I don't know one person, other than my DD lol, that is going,



  I'm in the same boat as y'all.  I don't personally know anyone on the trip besides DH.  Listening to the Podcast each week, I feel as if I know Pete, Walter, Kevin, John and Kathy.  This trip should be full of all kinds of stories when we get back! 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm here to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Please dont hesitate to ask.




I had a question ... 

*When is the balance due? *

 Jennifer


----------



## spokanemom

Kevin, a question, please...

I have read a couple of trip reports that talk about Photopass.  I am wondering if ABD includes a Photopass for each guest or if the trip reporters that I have read so far just purchased one on their own.   Thanks!

EDIT:  Nevermind.  I figured it out.  That would be a "no".


----------



## MenashaCorp

DisneyKevin said:


> I believe that will be your best bet.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you stay within certain parameters, ABD will pick you up at the airport.
> 
> Some of the parameters are certain airports, arriving the day your Adventure begins etc.
> 
> Pre- and post- nights are available through ABD and would then be included in the parameters.


 
Parrr-am-e-ters?? Your big words confuse me...


I'm just a simple caveman....


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Looks like by my count that we still have some "stealth attendees."  We will respect your privacy, but really hope you do decide to come forward and join the fun!



I agree 100% Dodie. It would be strange to have everyone else know each other and have like 4 people who are strangers. 



MenashaCorp said:


> Parrr-am-e-ters?? Your big words confuse me...
> 
> 
> I'm just a simple caveman....



   

Hi Jason and Susan! Buddy says hi too. I can't wait to spend some more time with both of you.


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I had a question ...
> 
> *When is the balance due? *
> 
> Jennifer



90 days prior to departure.


----------



## DisneyKevin

spokanemom said:


> Kevin, a question, please...
> 
> I have read a couple of trip reports that talk about Photopass.  I am wondering if ABD includes a Photopass for each guest or if the trip reporters that I have read so far just purchased one on their own.   Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:  Nevermind.  I figured it out.  That would be a "no".



Sorry...was off reading.

But it seems you found your answer.

Photopass is NOT included.


----------



## Carolinagal

MenashaCorp said:


> Parrr-am-e-ters?? Your big words confuse me...
> 
> 
> I'm just a simple caveman....




HI-Larious!!


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> 90 days prior to departure.



Looks like my family will be eating a whole lots of P&J till then   No I am not kidding! Hmm can we lose weight eating only that?


----------



## tmli

corky441 said:


> I'll never make it for 320 days, I'm already waking in the middle of the night thinking about this trip  By the time next April rolls around - I'll be a sleep deprived zombie. That could work though with the Twilight theme you've been mentioning.
> 
> As I've said before, I have to plan & plan & plan - so while I was at work today, I was doing a little bit of recon work.
> 
> Here is a link to hollywood Blvd info:
> http://www.seeing-stars.com/streets/hollywoodblvd.shtml
> 
> Our Hollywood hotel:
> http://marriott.com/hotels/travel/laxrh-renaissance-hollywood-hotel-and-spa/
> 
> the restaurant for our 1st night's dinner:
> http://www.trastevereristorante.com/contact_hollywood.htm



Thanks for the great links!!  I totally agree with the waiting.  It seems like a lifetime away. But it was the same thing with the cruise and then all of a sudden it was here and over!!!!!!


----------



## tmli

Kevin, when you have details about pre/post stays I am guessing you will post them?


----------



## kab407

I'm starting to bat around ideas on what to do pre-trip. It could be fly into LA and spend the weekend or San Diego or San Francisco.  I'm leaning towards San Deigo since I've never been there and would love to see the Zoo/Wild Animal Park.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I have just joined Facebook and will be sending out friend requests.




I can't wait!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning Kevin! 
I think that John and I might need a pre and post stay due to flying in from Canada. 
Can you let me know when things will start on the 13th, as we at this point will only be able to do one or the other.
This would help me greatly in deciding which to do.
We have never been away from the boy's for more than 4 days before. 
The babysitting is why I need this.
Thanks


----------



## DisneyKevin

tmli said:


> Kevin, when you have details about pre/post stays I am guessing you will post them?





katscradle said:


> Good morning Kevin!
> I think that John and I might need a pre and post stay due to flying in from Canada.
> Can you let me know when things will start on the 13th, as we at this point will only be able to do one or the other.
> This would help me greatly in deciding which to do.
> We have never been away from the boy's for more than 4 days before.
> The babysitting is why I need this.
> Thanks



We have to wait until ABD provides us with the go ahead to begin the booking process for this trip.

None of their 2010 Adventures are available as of yet. The dates are not usually announced until later in the summer.

We have been given permission to advertise and pre-book this specific Adventure date.

All of this means that we will not be able to book pre- or post nights or discuss airfare / pricing until after ABD opens the date for actual booking. They usually load the next year's dates into their system in August.

We wont be able to process your deposits until the dates are loaded.

Also...please keep in mind that Disneyland is nototrious for  not releasing pricing until very late....so booking the pre- or post- night at any of the DL hotels on your own will not be possible for a while.

The bad news.....it's going to be a while before I can provide any pricing or make any any individual arrangements.

The good news.....we know we are going and have this time to start planning and getting to know one another.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## katscradle

Thanks Kevin!
I have decided I will just shoot for the stars and plan for a day before and a day after.


----------



## columnwest

Dodie said:


> Kevin and Pete were so funny about the events of the trip, especially the shopping at the imagineering shop and the big new event - the tour of the archives.  "*Nobody *gets into the archives."



Sorry, but I have to laugh at this a little.  The Archives provide a legitimate academic research service.  Anyone can actually go there, and get in for free.  True, you won't get a "tour" per se (though I've found Dave to be remarkably accomodating), and you can't just show up at the studios and say "let me in". (Like any modern corporate headquarters, you have to be checked through security and issued a visitor's pass.)  You will need a reason to go and arrange an appointment, but the reason could be (as it was on my first visit) your high-school history project. I'm assuming Kevin and John were being hyperbolic, but if nobody was allowed in, it would sort of defeat the purpose of having the Archives in the first place.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

columnwest said:


> Sorry, but I have to laugh at this a little.  The Archives provide a legitimate academic research service.  Anyone can actually go there, and get in for free.  True, you won't get a "tour" per se (though I've found Dave to be remarkably accomodating), and you can't just show up at the studios and say "let me in". (Like any modern corporate headquarters, you have to be checked through security and issued a visitor's pass.)  You will need a reason to go and arrange an appointment, but the reason could be (as it was on my first visit) your high-school history project. I'm assuming Kevin and John were being hyperbolic, but if nobody was allowed in, it would sort of defeat the purpose of having the Archives in the first place.



Nope, I meant what I said - NOBODY gets in the archives.  I will be the first person EVER allowed in there.  Me, me, Me.....mine, mine, mine.....bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Dodie

WebmasterJohn said:


> Nope, I meant what I said - NOBODY gets in the archives.  I will be the first person EVER allowed in there.  Me, me, Me.....mine, mine, mine.....bwahahahaha!!!!




We definitely need an EVIL LAUGH smilie.


----------



## corky441

WebmasterJohn said:


> Nope, I meant what I said - NOBODY gets in the archives.  I will be the first person EVER allowed in there.  Me, me, Me.....mine, mine, mine.....bwahahahaha!!!!



After which 39 others will come storming through the doors. Boy I hope they're ready for this group of rabid fans   I'd really like to not be on the eleven o'clock news that night...


----------



## corky441

kab407 said:


> I'm starting to bat around ideas on what to do pre-trip. It could be fly into LA and spend the weekend or San Diego or San Francisco.  I'm leaning towards San Deigo since I've never been there and would love to see the Zoo/Wild Animal Park.



I've been toying with the idea of flying into San Diego too & for the same reason - the zoo and wild animal park.
Also, was think of flying into Long Beach and just lazing on the beach at Laguna for a couple days before the "adventure" begins, maybe do some drving up & down the Pacific Coast Highway - AHHHHHHH - what to do what to do


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DH's co-worker (and great friend) just gave him an early birthday present.  I guess back in the day, Disney use to only release cels once a year for purchase.  His friend is an avid Disney collector, especially cels.  He gave DH a Pirate Mickey (hand painted) with the PoTC ride in the background (print).  I only saw it on webcam.  DH is going to bring it home tonight.  I can't wait to see it in person!!!!   

  We will definitely be getting this friend something on our ABD Tour.  If there were more spots open, I might have even hinted he and his girlfriend come along.    I can't believe how quickly this trip filled.  I felt like I won the lottery when I got the confirmation from Kevin.  

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

corky441 said:


> After which 39 others will come storming through the doors. Boy I hope they're ready for this group of rabid fans   I'd really like to not be on the eleven o'clock news that night...



With John and Jason plotting to steal the Mary Poppins' hat, I think it's a given.

Who can we trust with bail money?????


----------



## kab407

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I can't believe how quickly this trip filled.  I felt like I won the lottery when I got the confirmation from Kevin.
> 
> Jennifer



Could not agree more, Jennifer!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> 90 days prior to departure.



 *Thank you for the info! * 

Lots of PB&J in our future too!  (Then again, the kids certainly wouldn't mind. )   

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Who can we trust with bail money?????



Where is Gibson when we need him?


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> If there were more spots open, I might have even hinted he and his girlfriend come along.    I can't believe how quickly this trip filled.  I felt like I won the lottery when I got the confirmation from Kevin.
> 
> Jennifer




We have started a wait list and if there is enough interest there could be a second trip.


----------



## MenashaCorp

corky441 said:


> After which 39 others will come storming through the doors. Boy I hope they're ready for this group of rabid fans   I'd really like to not be on the eleven o'clock news that night...


 

_Today at the Disney Archives, 40 adults, who claimed to have been "abducted by two black gentlemen" were taken into custody after their impromptu Single Ladies Dance routine shattered priceless Disney heirlooms and broke local decency laws..._




kab407 said:


> With John and Jason plotting to steal the Mary Poppins' hat, I think it's a given.


 
Shhhhhhh!!!! Ix-Nay!! Ix-Nay!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

DisneyKevin said:


> 90 days prior to departure.



Hi folks,

I have given misinformation.

As we are a "group" all final payments will be due *120 *days prior to departure.

Sorry for the error..

Kevin


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have given misinformation.
> 
> As we are a "group" all final payments will be due *120 *days prior to departure.
> 
> Sorry for the error..
> 
> Kevin



 *Thank you for the update.* 

  I was just curious when we had to depart with our money.  We are saving up for this trip and I need to budget the extra expense.  The longer the money is in my hands the better.   Then again, DH might disagree.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> We have started a wait list and if there is enough interest there could be a second trip.



  I'll pop DH's friend an email.  Thanks!  Will all the Podcast Crew from the first trip be going on the second trip too?  

 Jennifer


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have given misinformation.
> 
> As we are a "group" all final payments will be due *120 *days prior to departure.
> 
> Sorry for the error..
> 
> Kevin



OUCH!  Right before the holidays. 

Thanks for the info Kevin.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

MenashaCorp said:


> _Today at the Disney Archives, 40 adults, who claimed to have been "abducted by two black gentlemen" were taken into custody after their impromptu Single Ladies Dance routine shattered priceless Disney heirlooms and broke local decency laws..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh!!!! Ix-Nay!! Ix-Nay!!!



  Okay, what have I gotten myself into?!?!?!?!?  Just kidding!  Y'all sound like a hoot!

  I heard about the "Single Ladies Dance" on the Podcast.  How did that come about? Is this a DIS Cruise insider joke?  Seeing that might be worth the cost of the trip alone.  Glad to be traveling with a fun bunch of people.  That is another reason I wanted to take this tour with DISers and not random people.  We "get it" and this whole experience will be amazing. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Has anyone applied for the *FREE* chocolate giveaway mentioned by Teresa on the Podcast?  I just signed up and should get my certificate within the next six weeks.  Check it out HERE!  *Good Luck!* 

 *Chocolate is great.  Free chocolate is even better!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> With John and Jason plotting to steal the Mary Poppins' hat, I think it's a given.
> 
> Who can we trust with bail money?????



We I have already started saving money for a bail fund!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Okay, what have I gotten myself into?!?!?!?!? Just kidding! Y'all sound like a hoot!
> 
> I heard about the "Single Ladies Dance" on the Podcast. How did that come about? Is this a DIS Cruise insider joke? Seeing that might be worth the cost of the trip alone. Glad to be traveling with a fun bunch of people. That is another reason I wanted to take this tour with DISers and not random people. We "get it" and this whole experience will be amazing.
> 
> Jennifer


 

Nah - I believe Kevin mentioned on an earlier podcast that John did it once at home and almost killed poor Kevin by inducing apoplectic laughter. 

We're harmless... well, except Kathy. She bites. 


only six not yet on the list!!! Come out come out whoever you are!!!


----------



## macman752

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I'm in the same boat as y'all.  I don't personally know anyone on the trip besides DH.  Listening to the Podcast each week, I feel as if I know Pete, Walter, Kevin, John and Kathy.  This trip should be full of all kinds of stories when we get back!
> 
> Jennifer



Add us to the list of folks who don't know most of the persons going on this trip. We met Pete, John and Kevin at the Gaylord Palms live show.

Is anyone thinking about attending the Dis-a-Palooza event?


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> OUCH!  Right before the holidays.
> 
> Thanks for the info Kevin.



That's o.k. though consider it your x-mas gift. 
That's what we will be doing. 
Since I am in charge of the buying of gifts for x-mas it's going to be a cheap x-mas for everyone. Can you say Partylite! 
I sell partylite so my family and friends will be receiving partylite. 
As I get alot of it for free.


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Add us to the list of folks who don't know most of the persons going on this trip. We met Pete, John and Kevin at the Gaylord Palms live show.
> 
> Is anyone thinking about attending the Dis-a-Palooza event?




Yes we will be there.  
However be prepared we will have our boy's with us. 
Now please don't anyone mention this trip to them.


----------



## spokanemom

I will probably be the only one that is going to be happy with the 120 payment due date.  BUT...  My DH said that I can not buy anything for myself until the trip is paid off.  Which I find not quite fair, but whatever.  I have a BAD Nike habit.  I *need* to be able to buy stuff.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Nah - I believe Kevin mentioned on an earlier podcast that John did it once at home and almost killed poor Kevin by inducing apoplectic laughter.
> 
> We're harmless... well, except Kathy. She bites.
> 
> only six not yet on the list!!! Come out come out whoever you are!!!





 I also don't drink vanilla vodka!



macman752 said:


> Add us to the list of folks who don't know most of the persons going on this trip. We met Pete, John and Kevin at the Gaylord Palms live show.
> 
> Is anyone thinking about attending the Dis-a-Palooza event?



I'm planning to be at DIS-A-PALOOZA.  After all the fun I had later year, I might as well try out out in real life.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

spokanemom said:


> I will probably be the only one that is going to be happy with the 120 payment due date.  BUT...  My DH said that I can not buy anything for myself until the trip is paid off.  Which I find not quite fair, but whatever.  I have a BAD Nike habit.  I *need* to be able to buy stuff.



I probably need to tighten the purse strings too.  However, we have two more WDW trips planned this year (June and November/December).  Our lodging (DVC) and tickets (AP) are paid.  However, we always seem to spend lots of $$$$$ @ WDW.  It's inevitable.  We are booked on a cruise leaving from PC on Thanksgiving Day.    Our first non-Disney cruise in four years.  We haven't fully given up on DCL.  We still have money tied up with DCL that we plan to keep pushing the sail date out until the new ships arrive.  That's one bad thing about booking a suite, you *can't* get a refund on your deposit. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

kab407 said:


> I'm planning to be at DIS-A-PALOOZA.



When is *DIS-A-PALOOZA*?????  I didn't think any dates were set in stone yet.  I was so bummed we didn't get to attend the TSM party.    It sounded like a lot of fun. 

 Jennifer


----------



## tickledtink33

macman752 said:


> Add us to the list of folks who don't know most of the persons going on this trip. We met Pete, John and Kevin at the Gaylord Palms live show.
> 
> Is anyone thinking about attending the Dis-a-Palooza event?



I will be there


----------



## macman752

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> When is *DIS-A-PALOOZA*?????  I didn't think any dates were set in stone yet.  I was so bummed we didn't get to attend the TSM party.    It sounded like a lot of fun.
> 
> Jennifer



The dates have not been announced. We're booked at Saratoga Springs from 12/6-9. If it's before or after those dates it won't be hard for us to go over for a night or two.


----------



## kab407

macman752 said:


> The dates have not been announced. We're booked at Saratoga Springs from 12/6-9. If it's before or after those dates it won't be hard for us to go over for a night or two.



If it is keeping with the same timing as Mousefest, it should be the weekend of 12/11.  I'll be at SSR 12/10- 12/13.


----------



## miss missy

MenashaCorp said:


> _Today at the Disney Archives, 40 adults, who claimed to have been "abducted by two black gentlemen" were taken into custody after their impromptu Single Ladies Dance routine shattered priceless Disney heirlooms and broke local decency laws..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh!!!! Ix-Nay!! Ix-Nay!!!


----------



## katscradle

spokanemom said:


> I will probably be the only one that is going to be happy with the 120 payment due date.  BUT...  My DH said that I can not buy anything for myself until the trip is paid off.  Which I find not quite fair, but whatever.  I have a BAD Nike habit.  I *need* to be able to buy stuff.




Just think then, you can save for the spending spree that you can take on te trip. That's what I am going to do. 
I am not buying anything that is not an absolute must until this trip.
I will even be restraining myself when we go on our WDW trip in Dec.
If we don't need it why buy it...


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I will be there



We will be there with you..


----------



## spokanemom

katscradle said:


> Just think then, you can save for the spending spree that you can take on te trip. That's what I am going to do.
> I am not buying anything that is not an absolute must until this trip.
> I will even be restraining myself when we go on our WDW trip in Dec.
> If we don't need it why buy it...




I know.  We just spent (well not *just*, it was in Jan) 15 days at WDW and US/IOA.  AND I just spent the last two weekends on fly-away trips, one for my mom's retirement and one with my girlfriends in Boise shopping, AND we have a cruise and San Diego trip in Sept, AND now I get to go on this amazing trip...  

I guess that I should be incredibly grateful and stop complaining that I don't get to buy stuff!  Now that I look at it from this view, I am a very lucky girl!  Don't you feel sorry for me?

Actually, I know that this will all come to an abrupt halt next year when my oldest son starts driving.  The insurance will not be cheap and we would like to buy a new car.  Right now we have no car payments, but that will change.

Ugh, I hate it when I start thinking logical.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> I'm starting to bat around ideas on what to do pre-trip. It could be fly into LA and spend the weekend or San Diego or San Francisco.  I'm leaning towards San Deigo since I've never been there and would love to see the Zoo/Wild Animal Park.




Kathy,
The Zoo is wonderful....I love the Polar Bear exhibit.


----------



## Dodie

Hi Susan!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Hi Susan!



     Dodie !!!!

How is your weekend going so far?

Today was yard work for me....ugh.....I hate it.


----------



## katscradle

spokanemom said:


> I know.  We just spent (well not *just*, it was in Jan) 15 days at WDW and US/IOA.  AND I just spent the last two weekends on fly-away trips, one for my mom's retirement and one with my girlfriends in Boise shopping, AND we have a cruise and San Diego trip in Sept, AND now I get to go on this amazing trip...
> 
> I guess that I should be incredibly grateful and stop complaining that I don't get to buy stuff!  Now that I look at it from this view, I am a very lucky girl!  Don't you feel sorry for me?
> 
> Actually, I know that this will all come to an abrupt halt next year when my oldest son starts driving.  The insurance will not be cheap and we would like to buy a new car.  Right now we have no car payments, but that will change.
> 
> Ugh, I hate it when I start thinking logical.



Tell me about it, It kind of puts a damper on things. 
I don't know about the son driving though, especially the new car.


----------



## spokanemom

katscradle said:


> I don't know about the son driving though, especially the new car.




Ohh, no!!!!  Son will not have access to the new car, but to the old one, a 2001 Kia.  We will keep that for him and his younger brother to drive.  A new driver in a new car, that is just asking for trouble!


----------



## Dodie

So, there's a waitlist now? Does that mean that last single spot was filled?  Here I am still trying to convince Tiara Todd that he needs to join us - but he tells me he thinks the trip is fully booked.


----------



## DisneyKevin

There is currently one spot open. 

The folks on the waitlist need two spots to open. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> So, there's a waitlist now? Does that mean that last single spot was filled?  Here I am still trying to convince Tiara Todd that he needs to join us - but he tells me he thinks the trip is fully booked.



Kevin hasn't said that the trip is full.  The single spot might still be available and anyone with a party larger than one is being put on the waitlist.  Maybe Kevin can give us an update.  hint hint


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> There is currently one spot open.
> 
> The folks on the waitlist need two spots to open.
> 
> Hope that helps.



OMG, we both posted at exactly the same time 9:27pm, that's too funny.


----------



## Dodie

Thanks. I will continue to bug jeanigor/Tiara Todd.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Thanks. I will continue to bug jeanigor/Tiara Todd.



I keep telling him that I WISH HE WAS GOING ON THE TRIP!


----------



## kab407

He's going.  He just hasn't realized it yet.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Thanks. I will continue to bug jeanigor/Tiara Todd.





aspen37 said:


> I keep telling him that I WISH HE WAS GOING ON THE TRIP!



Is this a conspiracy? I will have to look at the numbers a little better.....


----------



## DisneyKevin

Ok...let me explain this better. My last post was from my iPhone, so it was brief.

So far, there are 39 people confirmed for the ABD trip.

We have started a wait list and since I went out earlier, another person has submitted a request. We now have three folks on the waitlist.

Even though there is one spot left available, I can not move the single request ahead of the double request as that would not be fair.

If I book the single request and one person decides to withdraw their request....the double would still waiting for a second spot to open.

As I explained in an earlier post....we cant actually book this Adventure until ABD is ready to release the dates.

There is no issue with us getting this date...it's reserved just for us....we simply have to wait until ABD is ready to take our deposits.

Once we get word that we can make the deposits, I will process the requests(unless the price increases and then I will notify everyone. We truly dont expect that to occur) Once I have made your deposit, you will have a 14 day window in which to request a full refund. After the 14 day window, your deposit becomes non-refundable. (Disney / ABD rule...not mine). You will not be asked to make another payment until 120 days prior to departure and then you will need to make your final payment. You can make interim 
payments if you wish....but it's not required.

At the time we start making deposit payments, we will fill all empty slots in the order in which the the requests were received and according to party size. (ex. If I have a single space available and the first request is for a double, I would have to pass them and take the first request for a single traveler.)

As I said earlier.....we have 3 folks on the waitlist as of now. 

If you would like travel with us and are not on the "CONFIRMED" list or the "WAITLIST", you can submit a request and join the "WAITLIST".

If we have enough interest, we can possibly form a second travel group.

I hope this makes more sense and I hope you can understand why I couldnt post all this from my iPhone going 70 mph in the dark.


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok...let me explain this better. My last post was from my iPhone, so it was brief.
> 
> So far, there are 39 people confirmed for the ABD trip.
> 
> We have started a wait list and since I went out earlier, another person has submitted a request. We now have three folks on the waitlist.
> 
> Even though there is one spot left available, I can not move the single request ahead of the double request as that would not be fair.
> 
> If I book the single request and one person decides to withdraw their request....the double would still waiting for a second spot to open.
> 
> As I explained in an earlier post....we cant actually book this Adventure until ABD is ready to release the dates.
> 
> There is no issue with us getting this date...it's reserved just for us....we simply have to wait until ABD is ready to take our deposits.
> 
> Once we get word that we can make the deposits, I will process the requests(unless the price increases and then I will notify everyone. We truly dont expect that to occur) Once I have made your deposit, you will have a 14 day window in which to request a full refund. After the 14 day window, your deposit becomes non-refundable. (Disney / ABD rule...not mine). You will not be asked to make another payment until 120 days prior to departure and then you will need to make your final payment. You can make interim
> payments if you wish....but it's not required.
> 
> At the time we start making deposit payments, we will fill all empty slots in the order in which the the requests were received and according to party size. (ex. If I have a single space available and the first request is for a double, I would have to pass them and take the first request for a single traveler.)
> 
> As I said earlier.....we have 3 folks on the waitlist as of now.
> 
> If you would like travel with us and are not on the "CONFIRMED" list or the "WAITLIST", you can submit a request and join the "WAITLIST".
> 
> If we have enough interest, we can possibly form a second travel group.
> 
> I hope this makes more sense and I hope you can understand why I couldnt post all this from my iPhone going 70 mph in the dark.



2 questions for you Sir Kevin

1. would that second group be the same dates April 13th?? 

2. are we going to be able to make payments via the DU site? will we have an account set up there for that?

thats all for now, I worked all night and the brain is ummm not working well...


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Is this a conspiracy? I will have to look at the numbers a little better.....




I want you to come as well.
Come on you know you want too.
Make all your dis friends happy camper's. 

Update wonder who the single is...
Do we know you....
Your on the waitlist hope to hear soon who you are, and that you are confirmed.


----------



## DisneyKevin

miss missy said:


> 2 questions for you Sir Kevin
> 
> 1. would that second group be the same dates April 13th??
> 
> 2. are we going to be able to make payments via the DU site? will we have an account set up there for that?
> 
> thats all for now, I worked all night and the brain is ummm not working well...



The travel date would not be the same. 

You will be able to make interim payments through the DU site. You will have access to the secure site and a Client Services page.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

macman752 said:


> The dates have not been announced. We're booked at Saratoga Springs from 12/6-9. If it's before or after those dates it won't be hard for us to go over for a night or two.



We'll be at WDW:
*BWV 11/22-26 *
Non-Disney Cruise 11/26-11/19
*AKV 11/29-12/4*

We finally got into Kidani Village woohoo:  2-bedroom savannah-view).  So, we are *NOT* changing that reservation.

  I assume we'll miss it, unless they do something the week of *November 29th*. 

 Jennifer


----------



## JWren1234

kab407 said:


> I'm starting to bat around ideas on what to do pre-trip. It could be fly into LA and spend the weekend or San Diego or San Francisco.  I'm leaning towards San Deigo since I've never been there and would love to see the Zoo/Wild Animal Park.



It's really a tough decision to decide what to do the weekend before the trip starts!  I'm thinking either Disneyland (maybe Disneyland Hotel) or one of the Southern California beach towns.

I can't wait to be able to start planning everything out!

Jason


----------



## spokanemom

JWren1234 said:


> It's really a tough decision to decide what to do the weekend before the trip starts!  I'm thinking either Disneyland (maybe Disneyland Hotel) or one of the Southern California beach towns.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to start planning everything out!
> 
> Jason



I will have been in San Diego a few months prior, so I am crossing that off my list, but I am thinking maybe Universal Hollywood.  There are just so many choices!  Good thing we still have plenty of time to plan!


----------



## JWren1234

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I'm in the same boat as y'all.  I don't personally know anyone on the trip besides DH.  Listening to the Podcast each week, I feel as if I know Pete, Walter, Kevin, John and Kathy.  This trip should be full of all kinds of stories when we get back!
> 
> Jennifer



Me too, I don't know anyone on the trip either.  I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone on this trip, and sharing a lot of laughs!!!


Jason


----------



## JWren1234

spokanemom said:


> I will have been in San Diego a few months prior, so I am crossing that off my list, but I am thinking maybe Universal Hollywood.  There are just so many choices!  Good thing we still have plenty of time to plan!



I didn't even think about Universal, that's another idea to consider!  I was very impressed with Pete's review of the Universal tour...after listening I told myself that it's something I would love to do!

Thank you!
Jason


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> The travel date would not be the same.
> 
> You will be able to make interim payments through the DU site. You will have access to the secure site and a Client Services page.



Thanks Mr Sir!!


----------



## tmli

JWren1234 said:


> It's really a tough decision to decide what to do the weekend before the trip starts!  I'm thinking either Disneyland (maybe Disneyland Hotel) or one of the Southern California beach towns.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be able to start planning everything out!
> 
> 
> Jason



We think we are doing San Francisco first for a couple of nights and then a couple nights in Hollywood. Not finalized yet but this is the way we are leaning.


----------



## miss missy

JWren1234 said:


> It's really a tough decision to decide what to do the weekend before the trip starts!  I'm thinking either Disneyland (maybe Disneyland Hotel) or one of the Southern California beach towns.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to start planning everything out!
> 
> Jason



Same here. Not sure what to do. In our case after though, since it runs into DD's vacation week off school


----------



## Dodie

Because of all of the other trips we're taking next year (including PCC 2.0), I'm actually thinking we'll just arrive on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning at this point. The more days away, the more days we have to pay the petsitter. It all adds up for sure.


----------



## Circusgirl

katscradle said:


> I want you to come as well.
> Come on you know you want too.
> Make all your dis friends happy camper's.
> 
> Update wonder who the single is...
> Do we know you....
> Your on the waitlist hope to hear soon who you are, and that you are confirmed.




Hey Kat!  I'm the wistfully waiting single, hoping to be aboard for this sure to be more fun than we can imagine week.  Fingers crossed, although I'm conflicted about wishing for someone to not be able to go...


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Because of all of the other trips we're taking next year (including PCC 2.0), I'm actually thinking we'll just arrive on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning at this point. The more days away, the more days we have to pay the petsitter. It all adds up for sure.




I am planning on coming in a day early. With so many trips planned and now maybe a cruise in July I cant think of coming in any earlier. 

When I was 21-22 I lived in Venice beach Ca. I use to work in Hollywood at a place called Greenblats. It was a deli and fine wine store. It was on Hollywood Boulevard. The Improve is right next door.


----------



## DisneyKevin

aspen37 said:


> I am planning on coming in a day early. With so many trips planned and now maybe a cruise in July I cant think of coming in any earlier.
> 
> When I was 21-22 I lived in Venice beach Ca. I use to work in Hollywood at a place called Greenblats. It was a deli and fine wine store. It was on Hollywood Boulevard. The Improve is right next door.



I've eaten in Greenblats believe it or not.

I almost killed my Mom in there one night.

They have a very steep staircase and I was backing her wheel chair around to make the turn and came within millimeters of stepping off the top step without looking. Had I taken one step further back....we both wouldhave gone down those stairs.


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> I've eaten in Greenblats believe it or not.
> 
> I almost killed my Mom in there one night.
> 
> They have a very steep staircase and I was backing her wheel chair around to make the turn and came within millimeters of stepping off the top step without looking. Had I taken one step further back....we both wouldhave gone down those stairs.



  so glad that DID NOT happen!! yikes!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Since the tour starts mid-week, it does sound like a good idea to arrive early and make a full week of it.     

I am toying with the idea of spending a few days down in San Diego/Coronado area before the Tour.  I want to spend some time relaxing with DH before the Tour.  Also, I may book us a night or two at the new Grand Californian Villas.  We have DVC points, might as well use them! 

I am sure between now and then, I will change my mind/itinerary a million times.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> I've eaten in Greenblats believe it or not.
> 
> I almost killed my Mom in there one night.
> 
> They have a very steep staircase and I was backing her wheel chair around to make the turn and came within millimeters of stepping off the top step without looking. Had I taken one step further back....we both wouldhave gone down those stairs.



 *Wow!*  That is scary.  Glad no one was hurt.  


 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> I've eaten in Greenblats believe it or not.
> 
> I almost killed my Mom in there one night.
> 
> They have a very steep staircase and I was backing her wheel chair around to make the turn and came within millimeters of stepping off the top step without looking. Had I taken one step further back....we both wouldhave gone down those stairs.



Your the first person I have known that has been in there. 
OMG! I'm so glad you did not fall down the staircase! It is an old building. It was not designed with handicap accessibility in mind. I have not been in their since the early 90's. I would like to stop in while I'm out there. 
From what I have read they have cleaned up Hollywood Blvd up since then. It was not a place you would want to walk around at night by yourself at all. It sounds like it is a lot better. I can't wait to see how much it has changed.


----------



## aspen37

Greenblatt's is next to the Laugh Factory and not the Improve. I don't know why I was think it was the Improve.
It's on Sunset not Hollywood Blvd. Wow I must be getting old not to remember these thing.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Because of all of the other trips we're taking next year (including PCC 2.0), I'm actually thinking we'll just arrive on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning at this point. The more days away, the more days we have to pay the petsitter. It all adds up for sure.



We are of the same thinking as you are Dodie. 
The longer we are away the more the sitter will cost. 
That is providing we could even get any extra time. It's a big job to have someone look are 2 very active boy's for the week as is.
As for the trips well we are in the same boat for that. 
In fact we are almost the bobbsey twins when it comes to our travel dates as well.


----------



## katscradle

Circusgirl said:


> Hey Kat!  I'm the wistfully waiting single, hoping to be aboard for this sure to be more fun than we can imagine week.  Fingers crossed, although I'm conflicted about wishing for someone to not be able to go...




Hey this is going to be so cool. 
I never in my wildest dreams thought it would be you, but I am very glad it is.
Don't be conflicted you are not wishing for someone not to go..
If no one backs out, you will be the single in the last spot.
So it is not like you are taking someone's spot. That is except maybe Todd's, he won't hold it against you though. 
When I told John he was grining from ear to ear!


----------



## aspen37

I've been thinking of things to do while in Hollywood. The one thing I love to do is go to Grauman's Chinese Theater and watch a movie. When I'm there I like to think of all of the old Hollywood primers that have been held there. 
I like to think of Marlin Monroe, Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Rock Hudson, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, John Wayne and that I might be sitting in the same seat as them. Yes it's corny.


----------



## Circusgirl

katscradle said:


> Hey this is going to be so cool.
> I never in my wildest dreams thought it would be you, but I am very glad it is.
> Don't be conflicted you are not wishing for someone not to go..
> If no one backs out, you will be the single in the last spot.
> So it is not like you are taking someone's spot. That is except maybe Todd's, he won't hold it against you though.
> When I told John he was grining from ear to ear!



Thanks, Kat!  Ok, no more conflicted, just wishing wishing wishing to go!!!


----------



## columnwest

aspen37 said:


> I've been thinking of things to do while in Hollywood. The one thing I love to do is go to Grauman's Chinese Theater and watch a movie.



The Chinese Theatre will be literally steps from our hotel.  As is the entire Hollywood & Highland complex where they hold the Oscars now (and, as Kevin noted once on the podcast, was the former home of the Janice Dickenson Modelling Agency).  

Whenever John talks about his aversion to eating fish, I'm reminded of Hollywood & Highland.  I was there for the 2001 Oscars, shortly after it opened, and there was a new restaurant called "Vert" by Wolfgang Puck.  It was at that restaurant that I completely overcame my own fish-phobia via the best seared rare ahi tuna I've ever eaten (still to this day).  This fish was so tender, I didn't have to cut into it; you could just rest the knife on the surface, and it slid in effortlessly by the force of gravity alone.  Sadly, the restaurant is no longer there.  

Across the street is the Disney-owned El Capitan Theatre which is not as impressive on the outside as the Chinese Theatre, but far more impressive inside, in my opinion.  We get a behind-the-scenes look at it on our tour.


----------



## aspen37

columnwest said:


> The Chinese Theatre will be literally steps from our hotel.  As is the entire Hollywood & Highland complex where they hold the Oscars now (and, as Kevin noted once on the podcast, was the former home of the Janice Dickenson Modelling Agency).
> 
> Whenever John talks about his aversion to eating fish, I'm reminded of Hollywood & Highland.  I was there for the 2001 Oscars, shortly after it opened, and there was a new restaurant called "Vert" by Wolfgang Puck.  It was at that restaurant that I completely overcame my own fish-phobia via the best seared rare ahi tuna I've ever eaten (still to this day).  This fish was so tender, I didn't have to cut into it; you could just rest the knife on the surface, and it slid in effortlessly by the force of gravity alone.  Sadly, the restaurant is no longer there.
> 
> Across the street is the Disney-owned El Capitan Theatre which is not as impressive on the outside as the Chinese Theatre, but far more impressive inside, in my opinion.  We get a behind-the-scenes look at it on our tour.



I've never been in the El Capitan so that will be really cool. As for the fish thing I also don't like it. 
Chris what do you think would be a nice place to have dinner one night? I'm willing to take a cab so it does not have to be on Hollywood Blvd. I wanted to go to Trader Vics but I think it is to faraway. It has been a while since I spent a lot of time in So Cal. I drove down for my cousins wedding last year but we did not stay long.


----------



## miss missy

uggg jury duty today. Wouldn't mind but I am a night worker and this is messing with my routine. And I need to go to a wake tonight, then work, all on 3 hours sleep- oh this will be fun

Pray for a sunny day and an early release!

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I've been thinking of things to do while in Hollywood. The one thing I love to do is go to Grauman's Chinese Theater and watch a movie. When I'm there I like to think of all of the old Hollywood primers that have been held there.
> I like to think of Marlin Monroe, Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Rock Hudson, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, John Wayne and that I might be sitting in the same seat as them. Yes it's corny.



Anna I don't happen to think that that is corny!
Actually it quite neat when you think about it.


----------



## OKW Lover

columnwest said:


> The Chinese Theatre will be literally steps from our hotel.  As is the entire Hollywood & Highland complex where they hold the Oscars now (and, as Kevin noted once on the podcast, was the former home of the Janice Dickenson Modelling Agency).
> 
> Whenever John talks about his aversion to eating fish, I'm reminded of Hollywood & Highland.  I was there for the 2001 Oscars, shortly after it opened, and there was a new restaurant called "Vert" by Wolfgang Puck.  It was at that restaurant that I completely overcame my own fish-phobia via the best seared rare ahi tuna I've ever eaten (still to this day).  This fish was so tender, I didn't have to cut into it; you could just rest the knife on the surface, and it slid in effortlessly by the force of gravity alone.  Sadly, the restaurant is no longer there.
> 
> Across the street is the Disney-owned El Capitan Theatre which is not as impressive on the outside as the Chinese Theatre, but far more impressive inside, in my opinion.  We get a behind-the-scenes look at it on our tour.



Hi Chris - nice to see you coming out of the woodwork.  You're making the trip sound more and more intriguing.  Still, Val already committed to going to her class reunion that weekend so we're going to have to pass this one up.


----------



## Tonya2426

columnwest said:


> Whenever John talks about his aversion to eating fish, I'm reminded of Hollywood & Highland. I was there for the 2001 Oscars, shortly after it opened, and there was a new restaurant called "Vert" by Wolfgang Puck. It was at that restaurant that I completely overcame my own fish-phobia via the best seared rare ahi tuna I've ever eaten (still to this day). This fish was so tender, I didn't have to cut into it; you could just rest the knife on the surface, and it slid in effortlessly by the force of gravity alone. Sadly, the restaurant is no longer there.


 
I'm not gonna have to eat fish on this trip, am I?    'Cause I don't eat fish.


----------



## OKW Lover

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm not gonna have to eat fish on this trip, am I?    'Cause I don't eat fish.



We can be very persuasive.  We managed to get Todd to try some on the cruise.  What a lovely shade of green


----------



## Tonya2426

OKW Lover said:


> We can be very persuasive. We managed to get Todd to try some on the cruise. What a lovely shade of green


 

Good thing you aren't going on the trip so I don't have to succumb to the peer pressure.   

Actually, I do try a bite or so of fish every once in a while just to make sure I don't like it - and I still don't like it.  There is just no accounting for taste.


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm not gonna have to eat fish on this trip, am I?    'Cause I don't eat fish.





OKW Lover said:


> We can be very persuasive.  We managed to get Todd to try some on the cruise.  What a lovely shade of green



I don't like most kinds of fish.  On the podcast cruise one of my tablemates was eating the red snapper and said it was very good and that it had a mild taste.  He put some on my plate so I could try it.  I wouldn't want to eat an entire meal of it but it wasn't bad.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> I've eaten in Greenblats believe it or not.
> 
> I almost killed my Mom in there one night.
> 
> They have a very steep staircase and I was backing her wheel chair around to make the turn and came within millimeters of stepping off the top step without looking. Had I taken one step further back....we both wouldhave gone down those stairs.



Wow talk about scary! 
Glad your mom and you were o.k.


----------



## columnwest

aspen37 said:


> I've never been in the El Capitan so that will be really cool. As for the fish thing I also don't like it.
> Chris what do you think would be a nice place to have dinner one night? I'm willing to take a cab so it does not have to be on Hollywood Blvd. I wanted to go to Trader Vics but I think it is to faraway. It has been a while since I spent a lot of time in So Cal.



Regarding the El Capitan, not only is there the majesty of the theatre itself, but since it's owned by Disney, they frequently have sets or props from whatever's showing on display in the lobby for you to explore, and either organ concerts or live shows on stage prior to the actual move.  In addition, there's the world's only Disney Soda Fountain and Studio Store.

As for dinner, I think most of our meals are included, so I'm not sure where we'll all be dining.  If you want the "old Hollywood" experience, there's Musso & Frank's Grill two blocks from our hotel.  By "old" Hollywood, I do mean old.  The kind of place Eli Wallach might eat, with faded panelling on the walls, letherette banquettes and crusty old waiters in red jackets.  The service is poor, the food just okay (a steak and a martini is probably your best bet), but you go for the slightly mothballed history of eating where people like Charlie Chaplin and Orson Welles (and probably Walt Disney himself) once ate.

If you're in the mood for something trendier, there are plenty of restaurants to choose from in Hollywood & Highland, including one from the founder of Atari where you order all your food through touch-screen monitors built into the tables (which also have free video games on them if you get bored with your dinner conversation).

I love Trader Vics as well, though their menu is fairly limited if you don't like fish.  I urge anyone (even the fish-averse) to try the Macadamia Nut Crusted Mahi Mahi, together with the original (no fruit juice, pure liquor) Mai Tai.  Just remember to take a cab rather than drive yourself.   You're right though, it's in Beverly Hills, aways away from Hollywood.

One other thing to remember is that our hotel is practically on top of the Hollywood & Highland metro station.  It's one stop from there to Universal Studios (a free shuttle takes you from the station to the entrance), which has all the Universal CitiWalk clubs and restaurants as well.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm not gonna have to eat fish on this trip, am I?    'Cause I don't eat fish.




There will be no forced feeding of any kind on this Adventure.


----------



## Dodie

Kevin:

So... I guess we can't make payments through the DU secure site until Disney actually takes our deposits? I tried to do that today and the DU site didn't recognize my DU reservation number. (I'm big on paying these things off as I go. Less painful that way.)

Thanks!

Oh - and by the way - check out my signature. It just got even more shameful.  I added D-A-P to the mix thanks to the persuasiveness of my BFF Kathy (kab407).


----------



## columnwest

OKW Lover said:


> We can be very persuasive.  We managed to get Todd to try some on the cruise.  What a lovely shade of green



Yes, I took particular delight in ordering fish and foisting it upon him.  There were a couple samples he actually managed to keep down.  People tend to have pre-conceived notions of fish -- dry, flaky, bony, salty, fishy smelling.  In my case, these ideas derived from childhood where "fish" at home meant either pan fried bony fillet of sole or VanDeKamp's fish sticks.  It was only years later, when I realized that what had been presented to me all this time as "fish" was in fact nothing of the sort, that I opened my tastebuds to the wonders of sashimi-grade tuna and a nice swordfish steak.  I think Tiara Todd had a similar eye-opening experience with the tuna carpaccio (sliced paper thin, like beef carpaccio) at Palo.  His reaction was something like "THAT'S fish?" I think if I hadn't told him, he wouldn't have known it was fish at all.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Oh - and by the way - check out my signature. It just got even more shameful.  I added D-A-P to the mix thanks to the persuasiveness of my BFF Kathy (kab407).



Who?  Me? 

Glad to help you see the light of the lightsaber.


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Who? Me?
> 
> Glad to help you see the light of the lightsaber.


 

Did someone say lightsaber?!?!


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> There will be no forced feeding of any kind on this Adventure.


 
I am soooo relieved to know that besides fish I won't be forced to eat bugs and cow innards.     But I might be able to be persuaded to eat a Mickey Bar - or two.


----------



## spokanemom

Tonya2426 said:


> I am soooo relieved to know that besides fish I won't be forced to eat bugs and cow innards.     But I might be able to be persuaded to eat a Mickey Bar - or two.



mmmmmm, Mickey Bar...  Churro... Red Wagon Corn Dog...  Can't wait to get back to Disneyland!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> Kevin:
> 
> So... I guess we can't make payments through the DU secure site until Disney actually takes our deposits? I tried to do that today and the DU site didn't recognize my DU reservation number. (I'm big on paying these things off as I go. Less painful that way.)



You dont actually have a reservation to make payments on, as of yet

As I explained in an earlier post....we cant actually book this Adventure until ABD is ready to release the dates. Until ABD releases the dates.....there is nothing we can do.

There is no issue with us getting this date...it's reserved just for us....we simply have to wait until ABD is ready to take our deposits.

Once we get word that we can make the deposits, I will process the requests(unless the price increases and then I will notify everyone. We truly dont expect that to occur) Once I have made your deposit, you will have a 14 day window in which to request a full refund. After the 14 day window, your deposit becomes non-refundable. (Disney / ABD rule...not mine). You will not be asked to make another payment until 120 days prior to departure and then you will need to make your final payment. You can make interim 
payments if you wish....but it's not required.

I have no actual idea when ABD will release the dates....but historically they do this in August.

We might have to wait until then. I know thats difficult, but beyond our control.


----------



## Tonya2426

Has anyone used the Disneyland Passporter?  I need to brush up on Disneyland and was thinking about ordering it.


----------



## spokanemom

Tonya2426 said:


> Has anyone used the Disneyland Passporter?  I need to brush up on Disneyland and was thinking about ordering it.



I have it.  It has the DL info (obviously) and info about other area theme parks.  I think that I will just order new pockets for my deluxe copy to prompt my journaling.  I am a scrapbooker and it really helps for that.  I do love my Passporters though!


----------



## aspen37

columnwest said:


> Regarding the El Capitan, not only is there the majesty of the theatre itself, but since it's owned by Disney, they frequently have sets or props from whatever's showing on display in the lobby for you to explore, and either organ concerts or live shows on stage prior to the actual move.  In addition, there's the world's only Disney Soda Fountain and Studio Store.
> 
> As for dinner, I think most of our meals are included, so I'm not sure where we'll all be dining.  If you want the "old Hollywood" experience, there's Musso & Frank's Grill two blocks from our hotel.  By "old" Hollywood, I do mean old.  The kind of place Eli Wallach might eat, with faded panelling on the walls, letherette banquettes and crusty old waiters in red jackets.  The service is poor, the food just okay (a steak and a martini is probably your best bet), but you go for the slightly mothballed history of eating where people like Charlie Chaplin and Orson Welles (and probably Walt Disney himself) once ate.
> 
> If you're in the mood for something trendier, there are plenty of restaurants to choose from in Hollywood & Highland, including one from the founder of Atari where you order all your food through touch-screen monitors built into the tables (which also have free video games on them if you get bored with your dinner conversation).
> 
> I love Trader Vics as well, though their menu is fairly limited if you don't like fish.  I urge anyone (even the fish-averse) to try the Macadamia Nut Crusted Mahi Mahi, together with the original (no fruit juice, pure liquor) Mai Tai.  Just remember to take a cab rather than drive yourself.   You're right though, it's in Beverly Hills, aways away from Hollywood.
> 
> One other thing to remember is that our hotel is practically on top of the Hollywood & Highland metro station.  It's one stop from there to Universal Studios (a free shuttle takes you from the station to the entrance), which has all the Universal CitiWalk clubs and restaurants as well.



Thanks for the suggestions for places to eat. Kim and I are coming in a day early so I was trying to think of things for us to do. I had not even thought about taking the metro out to Universal. That could be fun. I have always had my own car while in California. It is going to be strange not being able to just drive myself. I had thought about driving out to LA but I didn't know what I would do with my car while doing the ABD trip so I nixed that idea.


----------



## spokanemom

Kevin, generally speaking, I know that there are no specifics yet, but for pre-trip lodging, does Disney discount the rooms for those doing the tours?  So, if I were to stay at the Renaissance pre-trip, could there possibly be a discount for the rooms?  I do want a pre-trip trip, but am weighing all the options of other hotels, renting a car vs. metro, etc.  

Thanks for all of your help.  I am not sure if I can make it another 316 days...


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> You dont actually have a reservation to make payments on, as of yet
> 
> As I explained in an earlier post....we cant actually book this Adventure until ABD is ready to release the dates. Until ABD releases the dates.....there is nothing we can do.
> 
> There is no issue with us getting this date...it's reserved just for us....we simply have to wait until ABD is ready to take our deposits.
> 
> Once we get word that we can make the deposits, I will process the requests(unless the price increases and then I will notify everyone. We truly dont expect that to occur) Once I have made your deposit, you will have a 14 day window in which to request a full refund. After the 14 day window, your deposit becomes non-refundable. (Disney / ABD rule...not mine). You will not be asked to make another payment until 120 days prior to departure and then you will need to make your final payment. You can make interim
> payments if you wish....but it's not required.
> 
> I have no actual idea when ABD will release the dates....but historically they do this in August.
> 
> We might have to wait until then. I know thats difficult, but beyond our control.



Can you repeat that, hmmm maybe one more time 

you owe Larry Tesler big time!


----------



## DisneyKevin

spokanemom said:


> Kevin, generally speaking, I know that there are no specifics yet, but for pre-trip lodging, does Disney discount the rooms for those doing the tours?  So, if I were to stay at the Renaissance pre-trip, could there possibly be a discount for the rooms?  I do want a pre-trip trip, but am weighing all the options of other hotels, renting a car vs. metro, etc.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.  I am not sure if I can make it another 316 days...



ABD allows for pre- and post night stays but the rates are not generally discounted.

I will have more information regarding things like this once the dates (and information) are released


----------



## DisneyKevin

I have some news.....

Due to one of our double reservations becoming a single reservation, we move the first couple on the waitlist into the two available spots.

They are now CONFIRMED as well.

The April 13, 2010 ABD Backstage Magic Tour is now officially.....


SOLD OUT


----------



## Dodie

OK folks! Come forward then and join the fun. If you are confirmed, why not add your name to the list so we can all get to know one another?  (Peer pressure...)


----------



## Carolinagal

Hi all - 

I'll be traveling solo on this trip, but am so looking forward to getting to know you all!  I can't believe we have to wait another 10 and a half months....



All the best! Lynne


----------



## corky441

Tonya2426 said:


> Has anyone used the Disneyland Passporter?  I need to brush up on Disneyland and was thinking about ordering it.



I was planning on doing the same thing. I went to their website and the only one available was the first edition from 2006. They mentioned that a new edition was coming out, but according to their own site it should have been released several months ago... 
I'd really like to have the new edition, I sent them an e-mail but haven't heard back from them as of yet.



DisneyKevin said:


> I have some news.....
> 
> Due to one of our double reservations becoming a single reservation, we move the first couple on the waitlist into the two available spots.
> 
> They are now CONFIRMED as well.
> 
> The April 13, 2010 ABD Backstage Magic Tour is now officially.....
> 
> 
> SOLD OUT



  California here we come


----------



## corky441

Hi Kevin - I have a question...

Is it possible for DU to handle the pre-trip hotel reservations at a non-Disney hotel?

I'm thinking of arriving a few days before and staying in one of the hotels mentioned on the Dreams site, the Hyatt at Huntington Beach. I see that it can be booked as part of a Disneyland package thru Dreams, but can it be done on it's own??


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Kevin:
> 
> So... I guess we can't make payments through the DU secure site until Disney actually takes our deposits? I tried to do that today and the DU site didn't recognize my DU reservation number. (I'm big on paying these things off as I go. Less painful that way.)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Oh - and by the way - check out my signature. It just got even more shameful.  I added D-A-P to the mix thanks to the persuasiveness of my BFF Kathy (kab407).




OMG! Dodie this is great! 
Now after your 92 days disappear we will have the exact same siggies. 
This is going to be quite the party!


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> OMG! Dodie this is great!
> Now after your 92 days disappear we will have the exact same siggies.
> This is going to be quite the party!



I know! I'm almost embarrassed at the sight of all of those countdowns, but very excited to have added DIS-A-PALOOZA to the mix.  I've never done a solo trip, but Phillip told me to go for it, since I have more vacation than he does.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Carolinagal said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'll be traveling solo on this trip, but am so looking forward to getting to know you all!  I can't believe we have to wait another 10 and a half months....
> 
> 
> 
> All the best! Lynne



Lynne is now officially "on the list"!

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> Hi Kevin - I have a question...
> 
> Is it possible for DU to handle the pre-trip hotel reservations at a non-Disney hotel?
> 
> I'm thinking of arriving a few days before and staying in one of the hotels mentioned on the Dreams site, the Hyatt at Huntington Beach. I see that it can be booked as part of a Disneyland package thru Dreams, but can it be done on it's own??



I will check on that and let you know.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I know! I'm almost embarrassed at the site of all of those countdowns, but very excited to have added DIS-A-PALOOZA to the mix.  I've never done a solo trip, but Phillip told me to go for it, since I have more vacation than he does.



Don't be embarrassed at the site of those countdowns.  When they come out with pricing for the RC/US/IOA trip I will have as many as you.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Lynne is now officially "on the list"!
> 
> Woohoo!!!!!



Hi Lynne - Welcome.  

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I have some news.....
> 
> Due to one of our double reservations becoming a single reservation, we move the first couple on the waitlist into the two available spots.
> 
> They are now CONFIRMED as well.
> 
> The April 13, 2010 ABD Backstage Magic Tour is now officially.....
> 
> 
> SOLD OUT








Carolinagal said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'll be traveling solo on this trip, but am so looking forward to getting to know you all!  I can't believe we have to wait another 10 and a half months....
> 
> 
> 
> All the best! Lynne



Hi Lynne!  Glad to have you on what is going to be an exciting and super special trip.  10.5 months is going to go fast!


----------



## Carolinagal

Thank you for your very kind welcome!! Hopefully, my new roomie will be posting soon!  

How are we tracking Facebook addresses? Can I jump aboard?

This is gonna be GREAT!

Woohooo!!


----------



## aspen37

Carolinagal said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'll be traveling solo on this trip, but am so looking forward to getting to know you all!  I can't believe we have to wait another 10 and a half months....
> 
> 
> 
> All the best! Lynne



Welcome Lynne!!!! We are going to have a blast on this trip.


----------



## Dodie

Welcome Lynne! I just sent you a PM.


----------



## stenogoddess

Carolinagal said:


> How are we tracking Facebook addresses? Can I jump aboard?



I'm stenogoddess boxx on Facebook

Hi Lynne!

Does anyone remember which Podcast it was where Pete talked about doing the Backlot Tour at Universal.  I'm been picking through them, but I haven't seem to hit it yet.  I remember that he liked the tour, but I can't remember exactly what all he talked about.


----------



## aspen37

Hi Lauren,

It was the 2/11/09 podcast I have it on itunes. The time was 33:50 minutes left in the show or 48:08 minutes into the show. That was when John started talking to Pete. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I know! I'm almost embarrassed at the sight of all of those countdowns, but very excited to have added DIS-A-PALOOZA to the mix.  I've never done a solo trip, but Phillip told me to go for it, since I have more vacation than he does.





aspen37 said:


> Don't be embarrassed at the site of those countdowns.  When they come out with pricing for the RC/US/IOA trip I will have as many as you.



The amount of trip countdowns I have is so shameful that I don't put them in my signeture.  I currently have 10 officially booked trip countdowns going in my Iphone.  These include a 4th of July weekend trip to Maine with my mom as well as my DL trip, WDW trips on DVC points, ABD, podcast cruise 2.0 and Carnival Dream cruise.  I'm very lucky to be able to do so many fun things.  I spend all of my money on travel.  At least my 350 DVC points are now completely paid for.  This allows me to go to WDW quite a bit without having to fork over any cash for a room.  Although I did book a B4G3 deal at Disney for this summer instead of points because the price was too good to pass up.  And cash for Dis-a-palooza booked through DU so I will get first opportunity to RSVP for the event.  Now I just need to save a few cents to spend at the store at Disney Imagineering.


----------



## tickledtink33

stenogoddess said:


> I'm stenogoddess boxx on Facebook
> 
> Hi Lynne!
> 
> Does anyone remember which Podcast it was where Pete talked about doing the Backlot Tour at Universal.  I'm been picking through them, but I haven't seem to hit it yet.  I remember that he liked the tour, but I can't remember exactly what all he talked about.



I will have to add you to my friend list.


----------



## kab407

Carolinagal said:


> Thank you for your very kind welcome!! Hopefully, my new roomie will be posting soon!
> 
> How are we tracking Facebook addresses? Can I jump aboard?
> 
> This is gonna be GREAT!
> 
> Woohooo!!



Check you PM.


----------



## Tonya2426

Would it be possible for Corey to put a trip (like he did for PCC 1.0) on the DIS facebook page so we can find each other?


----------



## slapwhitey

I'm Chris Heinrichs on facebook if anyone's interested.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Tonya2426 said:


> Has anyone used the Disneyland Passporter?  I need to brush up on Disneyland and was thinking about ordering it.



  I love my WDW and DCL Passporter books.  I can't wait to get my hands on a 2009 Disneyland Passporter.  At this time, the 2006 version is all that is available.  The 2009 version is MIA ...

From Passporter site (02/08):
*PassPorter's Disneyland Guidebook News
We'd originally wanted to bring a new edition of PassPorter's Disneyland Resort & S. California Attractions out early this year, but we decided it was better for us and our readership in general if we brought a 2009 edition out this summer. That's the same time that the top 2 Disneyland guidebooks and when everyone else seems to expect ours, so we're going to try that this time around. Thus, we're projecting an August 2008 release date. Pre-orders will open sometime this spring, and we will make advance chapters available as downloads to all who pre-order through us.*

sad2:  They never did come out with the book back in 2008.)

I then read a January 28, 2009 release date.  So, I tried to get the *Passporter Disneyland and S. California 2009 *back in March for our DLR trip.  I searched like mad at every bookstore in the area.  No Disneyland Passporter to be found.  One of the clerks at Borders checked on her computer and the new release date was Spring 2009.  But, that date was pushed out due to problems with the publisher (or at least that is the rumor going around.)  Jennifer Marx mentioned on a thread on their website "the release date should be later this year".  That sounds pretty vague to me.  They might as well change it to a 2010 version. IMO  

  Keep checking back at the Passporter website HERE for any updates.    I plan to purchase it too.  

I ended up getting *the Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009 *for our trip this past March.  I know a lot of people rave about these books.  Personally, it was *NOT* for me.  I didn't like the format or little comments.  I am use to the colorful pictures found in the Passporter books.  I'm a visual person.   I *DID* subscribe to Ridemax per Pete's rave reviews.  This also was *NOT* for me or my family. I love to plan our Disney trips.  I find it fun.  But, the Ridemax itinerary was down to the minute and had us zigzagging around the parks.  I am sure it is easy to do with one person, maybe two.  But, not a family of five.  

 Jennifer

(If anyone has any updates on the 2009 Disneyland Passporter, please let me know.  Thanks! )


----------



## Tonya2426

Guess I will have to wait to get a DL Passporter - good thing the trip isn't until next year.


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I love my WDW and DCL Passporter books.  I can't wait to get my hands on a 2009 Disneyland Passporter.  At this time, the 2006 version is all that is available.  The 2009 version is MIA ...
> 
> From Passporter site (02/08):
> *PassPorter's Disneyland Guidebook News
> We'd originally wanted to bring a new edition of PassPorter's Disneyland Resort & S. California Attractions out early this year, but we decided it was better for us and our readership in general if we brought a 2009 edition out this summer. That's the same time that the top 2 Disneyland guidebooks and when everyone else seems to expect ours, so we're going to try that this time around. Thus, we're projecting an August 2008 release date. Pre-orders will open sometime this spring, and we will make advance chapters available as downloads to all who pre-order through us.*
> 
> sad2:  They never did come out with the book back in 2008.)
> 
> I then read a January 28, 2009 release date.  So, I tried to get the *Passporter Disneyland and S. California 2009 *back in March for our DLR trip.  I searched like mad at every bookstore in the area.  No Disneyland Passporter to be found.  One of the clerks at Borders checked on her computer and the new release date was Spring 2009.  But, that date was pushed out due to problems with the publisher (or at least that is the rumor going around.)  Jennifer Marx mentioned on a thread on their website "the release date should be later this year".  That sounds pretty vague to me.  They might as well change it to a 2010 version. IMO
> 
> Keep checking back at the Passporter website HERE for any updates.    I plan to purchase it too.
> 
> I ended up getting *the Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009 *for our trip this past March.  I know a lot of people rave about these books.  Personally, it was *NOT* for me.  I didn't like the format or little comments.  I am use to the colorful pictures found in the Passporter books.  I'm a visual person.   I *DID* subscribe to Ridemax per Pete's rave reviews.  This also was *NOT* for me or my family. I love to plan our Disney trips.  I find it fun.  But, the Ridemax itinerary was down to the minute and had us zigzagging around the parks.  I am sure it is easy to do with one person, maybe two.  But, not a family of five.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> (If anyone has any updates on the 2009 Disneyland Passporter, please let me know.  Thanks! )



Just a comment about ridemax.  If you change the touring plan in options from normal to slow it doesn't do as much bouncing from one end of the park to the other.  The normal touring plan has you jumping all over the place.  The slow touring plan does not do this and is better for families with younger children and larger groups.  I just spent a good part of this weekend playing with ridemax for DL.  Pete told me personally to try it so I thought I'd give it a whirl.  I'm not very familiar with DL so what the heck.  We will see how it works out when I am there Next week.  I will be traveling alone so I am going to do the normal zig zag around the park plan.  I did notice that ridemax has me touring totally different than the way I usually do it.  I usually do the headliner attractions that develope the longest lines first.  Ridemax has me doing non headliner attractions first while gathering fastpasses for the headliner attractions to be used late in the day, as the parks accept them anytime after their initial valid start time.  I can't wait to see how well this works.


----------



## miss missy

Carolinagal said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'll be traveling solo on this trip, but am so looking forward to getting to know you all!  I can't believe we have to wait another 10 and a half months....
> 
> 
> 
> All the best! Lynne



Welcome to the mad house  !  Yes this is going to be one great time!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Anna:  Thanks!  This is just what I needed.

Kim:  Report back on Ridemax, please.  I'm very curious to see how well it works for you.  I usually do the headliners first thing, too, so will be interested in the results.

And as a cute aside, did y'all see this on Facebook about Pixar Easter Eggs today.  I thought it was very neat/cool.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5hI1du-sHQ


----------



## Dodie

Have I mentioned lately how incredibly EXCITED I am about this trip? It may not appear so since I have a shameful number of upcoming trips listed in my signature, but I can barely contain myself about THIS trip.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Have I mentioned lately how incredibly EXCITED I am about this trip? It may not appear so since I have a shameful number of upcoming trips listed in my signature, but I can barely contain myself about THIS trip.



Dodie, I would have had absolutely no idea!!!! 

(Miss-Dance-Around-The-Kitchen-When-I-Got-The-Confirmation-From-Kevin.)


----------



## stenogoddess

Dodi:  I'm right there with you.  I feel like I'm going to fly out of my skin.  And, you know, nobody wants to see that!


----------



## corky441

I'm with you on that Dodie... 

I'm been planning so many different scenarios for this trip already. I'll be exhausted before I get there 

Right now I'm toying with flying out Long Beach on Saturday and staying in Huntington Beach. I figure I'll leave that day as a get adjusted to the time difference day and do some quality R&R. Then doing the San Diego Wild Animal Park either Sun or Mon, and then on the other day doing a drive up the Pacific Coast highway to as far as we can get before having to turn around and go back. If anyone is interested there is a great site http://milebymile.com
search for California highway #1 - it really gives you a mile by mile travel guide for the entire highway - awesome 

On tuesday morning then - I just have to figure out how & where to dump the rental car and get over to the Renaissance Hotel.

 Planning trips is half the fun


----------



## spokanemom

corky441 said:


> On tuesday morning then - I just have to figure out how & where to dump the rental car and get over to the Renaissance Hotel.




I have been thinking of how to deal with this too.  What about returning at LAX where ABD will pick us up in the town car?  Just tell them you are coming in on a flight when you want to return the car.  That is possibly my plan.  Thoughts on why it would/would not work?


----------



## tmli

There really should be no reason this can't work.  I think it would be the simplest way to return the car.


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> I have been thinking of how to deal with this too.  What about returning at LAX where ABD will pick us up in the town car?  Just tell them you are coming in on a flight when you want to return the car.  That is possibly my plan.  Thoughts on why it would/would not work?



You are a lifesaver !!!!!!!!!!!!! A perfect plan - thank you 

Take the car to LAX - drop car - take luggage to baggage claim area of "fictious" arriving airplane - find ABD driver waiting for us - and AWAY WE GO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I know! I'm almost embarrassed at the sight of all of those countdowns, but very excited to have added DIS-A-PALOOZA to the mix.  I've never done a solo trip, but Phillip told me to go for it, since I have more vacation than he does.



Tell Phillip we are going to miss him in December. 
If he changes his mind, he knows where we are!


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I love my WDW and DCL Passporter books.  I can't wait to get my hands on a 2009 Disneyland Passporter.  At this time, the 2006 version is all that is available.  The 2009 version is MIA ...
> 
> From Passporter site (02/08):
> *PassPorter's Disneyland Guidebook News
> We'd originally wanted to bring a new edition of PassPorter's Disneyland Resort & S. California Attractions out early this year, but we decided it was better for us and our readership in general if we brought a 2009 edition out this summer. That's the same time that the top 2 Disneyland guidebooks and when everyone else seems to expect ours, so we're going to try that this time around. Thus, we're projecting an August 2008 release date. Pre-orders will open sometime this spring, and we will make advance chapters available as downloads to all who pre-order through us.*
> 
> sad2:  They never did come out with the book back in 2008.)
> 
> I then read a January 28, 2009 release date.  So, I tried to get the *Passporter Disneyland and S. California 2009 *back in March for our DLR trip.  I searched like mad at every bookstore in the area.  No Disneyland Passporter to be found.  One of the clerks at Borders checked on her computer and the new release date was Spring 2009.  But, that date was pushed out due to problems with the publisher (or at least that is the rumor going around.)  Jennifer Marx mentioned on a thread on their website "the release date should be later this year".  That sounds pretty vague to me.  They might as well change it to a 2010 version. IMO
> 
> Keep checking back at the Passporter website HERE for any updates.    I plan to purchase it too.
> 
> I ended up getting *the Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009 *for our trip this past March.  I know a lot of people rave about these books.  Personally, it was *NOT* for me.  I didn't like the format or little comments.  I am use to the colorful pictures found in the Passporter books.  I'm a visual person.   I *DID* subscribe to Ridemax per Pete's rave reviews.  This also was *NOT* for me or my family. I love to plan our Disney trips.  I find it fun.  But, the Ridemax itinerary was down to the minute and had us zigzagging around the parks.  I am sure it is easy to do with one person, maybe two.  But, not a family of five.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> (If anyone has any updates on the 2009 Disneyland Passporter, please let me know.  Thanks! )



We are a family with 2 boy's 6 & 11 years old. We printed off a slow version and a normal version. We then went by the slow one, and added some of the other rides and shows that were on the normal one as we came across them. This way we were not running all over the park. I found that the wait times were correct down to the minutes listed.
We had a great time with this in the parks on our last trip.
If you have any questions about the way we worked this you can pm 
3guysandagal.


----------



## kab407

katscradle said:


> Tell Phillip we are going to miss him in December.
> If he changes his mind, he knows where we are!



That would be France???


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> That would be France???


 

Don't forget Italy.    I think the next DATW should just be between France and Italy and back again, a few times.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't forget Italy.    I think the next DATW should just be between France and Italy and back again, a few times.



As long as we avoid Norway.


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> As long as we avoid Norway.


 
For George's sake, we'll also avoid Norway and margaritas in Mexico.  (Or there may be _Senorita_ Jorge next time.)


----------



## corky441

I've been reviewing the ABD itinerary sheet and it would appear that while we do have "free" time at the Disneyland parks, it is after lunch 2 days and one evening, plus we get special fast passes to use. I really don't think it's worth the $ to do RideMax for our type of trip. 

I would like to get the Passporter though - if a new edition ever comes out


----------



## spokanemom

corky441 said:


> I've been reviewing the ABD itinerary sheet and it would appear that while we do have "free" time at the Disneyland parks, it is after lunch 2 days and one evening, plus we get special fast passes to use. I really don't think it's worth the $ to do RideMax for our type of trip.
> 
> I would like to get the Passporter though - if a new edition ever comes out



All of the information you can easily get here, so it is just a matter if 1-it actually comes out in the next 10 months, or 2-if you want the pockets & maps and want to spend the money to have it all printed in one place.  I have extra DL maps from last year (I got to go 4 times last year!!) and I will share if you would like.  

That last day of the tour, I think I will try to get the latest flight home that I can.  I am only in Wa, so the flights don't take all day.  The trip to SNA is only about 20 minutes, so I would have time in the parks Sunday.  Any more time that I can spend in Disneyland is time well spent!


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> That would be France???




That's probably the best meeting place.
After all it does have a nice little set of table and chairs, then if I get thirsty I can get one of those delightful slushies.


----------



## tardis1029

We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.





DisneyKevin said:


> I have some news.....
> 
> Due to one of our double reservations becoming a single reservation, we move the first couple on the waitlist into the two available spots.
> 
> They are now CONFIRMED as well.
> 
> The April 13, 2010 ABD Backstage Magic Tour is now officially.....
> 
> 
> SOLD OUT


----------



## stenogoddess

John and Micki: 
Welcome to the Boards and to the Trip!
Also, The Doctor Rocks!


----------



## tickledtink33

tardis1029 said:


> We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.



Welcome to the boards


----------



## Carolinagal

Great to see you joining the boards, too! Looking forward to meeting and chatting with you both


----------



## miss missy

tardis1029 said:


> We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.



Welcome to the board and the trip


----------



## miss missy

I think I am certified insane now   I booked the 2010 cruise   so with this trip, the cruise AND before all that came out, we are booked for Aug for 12 days for WDW   I think I need another 2 jobs!! This is insanity!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Welcome to the Dis Unplugged Board and the ABD trip John and Micki!!!

I think you will find this a friendly place to hang out.


----------



## aspen37

tardis1029 said:


> We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.



Welcome John and Micki!


----------



## katscradle

tardis1029 said:


> We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.




Welcome John and Micki!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> on the other day doing a drive up the Pacific Coast highway to as far as we can get before having to turn around and go back.



  You just gave me a great idea for DH.  He got his motorcycle license last year.  He has talked about riding on the PCH.  Maybe, I could rent him a bike?  He could go riding, while I enjoy the spa.  

I will probably go through more than a dozen "tentative" itineraries before this trip ... 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> the *BAD* trip



Was this a Freudian slip?!?!?!?!?!



 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tardis1029 said:


> We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.



 

 Jennifer


----------



## Tonya2426

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Was this a Freudian slip?!?!?!?!?!


 
 I saw that and thought maybe I missed something  and was just about to go look through the last few days of posts to see if I missed the joke.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I saw that and thought maybe I missed something  and was just about to go look through the last few days of posts to see if I missed the joke.



Ummm....what are you doing up so late? Go to sleep wife!


----------



## kab407

tardis1029 said:


> We are the newly CONFIRMED !! so to speak . This is very new to us and we are VERY EXCITED to be going on this trip with you all. Looks like our first task is learning How to use this site. So I guess we have 10 months to do it in. We just got back last week from a great Disneyland vacation and can't wait for the next one. Looking forward to chatting with you all. John and Micki.





Welcome John and Micki.  I am looking forward to getting to know you over the next 10 months 



DisneyKevin said:


> Welcome to the Dis Unplugged Board and the *BAD trip *John and Micki!!!
> 
> I think you will find this a friendly place to hang out.





We are a very friendly group. Well most of us.

Just keep an eye on J-Kim (Jason).  He carries a rather large cup.  You never know what is in the cup


----------



## tmli

Welcome John and Micki!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> We are a very friendly group. Well most of us.
> 
> Just keep an eye on J-Kim (Jason). He carries a rather large cup. You never know what is in the cup


 

You don't know what's in my cup ?? Ohhhhh the drinking kind... 


Family board.....


----------



## Dodie

Welcome John and Micki!

So - are you podcast listeners but haven't been posters? Is that how you learned about this trip? Looking forward to getting to know you (and everyone else) better!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> You don't know what's in my cup ?? Ohhhhh the drinking kind...
> 
> 
> Family board.....



 Thanks love!  Another pair of slacks off to the dry cleaners.


----------



## corky441

Welcome John and Micki - 

Looking forward to traveling with you


----------



## corky441

I was just checking the listing in post #1 to see the names of everyone on the trip 

even when I add John & Micki to the list, the total is only 33...
who are the other 7 ????????


----------



## MenashaCorp

corky441 said:


> I was just checking the listing in post #1 to see the names of everyone on the trip
> 
> even when I add John & Micki to the list, the total is only 33...
> who are the other 7 ????????


 

*You get one guess..... *


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> I was just checking the listing in post #1 to see the names of everyone on the trip
> 
> even when I add John & Micki to the list, the total is only 33...
> who are the other 7 ????????



I can only add folks to the list when I am given permission.

There might be folks traveling that are not Dis Board regulars.

Kevin


----------



## corky441

MenashaCorp said:


> *You get one guess..... *





That is just so perfect.................


----------



## stenogoddess

does anyone have AskTracy's packing spreadsheet they could email me?  I'm trying to become a spreadsheet person, as I'm now the person that left the passports at home and turned our five hour trip to Orlando into a 12 hour trip to Orlando.  That's one of those stories that's still not funny yet, KWIM?!


----------



## corky441

stenogoddess said:


> does anyone have AskTracy's packing spreadsheet they could email me?  I'm trying to become a spreadsheet person, as I'm now the person that left the passports at home and turned our five hour trip to Orlando into a 12 hour trip to Orlando.  That's one of those stories that's still not funny yet, KWIM?!



I don't have that one, but there is one on this site that my daughter has used before.

http://themouseforless.com

they have a bunch of little freebee's - I've used the "mouse-keeping" envelopes many times


----------



## spokanemom

stenogoddess said:


> does anyone have AskTracy's packing spreadsheet they could email me?  I'm trying to become a spreadsheet person, as I'm now the person that left the passports at home and turned our five hour trip to Orlando into a 12 hour trip to Orlando.  That's one of those stories that's still not funny yet, KWIM?!



I went to the airport with my two children without my Driver's License.  I had to call my friend to break into my house and rummage through all my jackets to find which pocket I had left it in.  Then, since I did not want to hassle with security again (I found out it was A PROCESS), I had my 12 yo go out to the curb to find my friend and bring me my license.  Then he ran back to the gate, DL in hand, with 5 minutes before boarding to spare.  

Luckily our airport is not huge.  Had it happened at LAX, I would just have had her Fed-Ex it to me the next day.

Needless to say, I have NEVER forgotten to check for that DL since!  (and it was on my spreadsheet...)


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Ummm....what are you doing up so late? Go to sleep wife!


 
Yes, dear.    But what are doing up sooooo early?!?!?!   It's a good thing we live separately.


----------



## tmli

I was doing some research on the new Disney Museum opening in San Francisco.  Apparently it is scheduled to open in Fall of 2009.  Has anyone been following this closer than I?  Wondering if it is still on schedule....this is a big reason we are planning San Francisco as our pre trip.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> Yes, dear.    But what are doing up sooooo early?!?!?!   It's a good thing we live separately.



I'm working for your shoe money!


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> I don't have that one, but there is one on this site that my daughter has used before.
> 
> http://themouseforless.com
> 
> they have a bunch of little freebee's - I've used the "mouse-keeping" envelopes many times



Thanks!  I'll give it a try.



spokanemom said:


> I went to the airport with my two children without my Driver's License.  I had to call my friend to break into my house and rummage through all my jackets to find which pocket I had left it in.  Then, since I did not want to hassle with security again (I found out it was A PROCESS), I had my 12 yo go out to the curb to find my friend and bring me my license.  Then he ran back to the gate, DL in hand, with 5 minutes before boarding to spare.
> 
> Luckily our airport is not huge.  Had it happened at LAX, I would just have had her Fed-Ex it to me the next day.
> 
> Needless to say, I have NEVER forgotten to check for that DL since!  (and it was on my spreadsheet...)



I feel your pain 



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm working for your shoe money!



If you're working for Tonya and Alicia's shoe money, it's a good thing you got that promotion!


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> *You get one guess..... *


 

I get to be Happy!!!  (Well occassionally I will admit to being Grumpy - but only on a few occassions.)  

Kevin, would you please add me to the official list?  

Still trying to determine if the trip will be too much for my mom.  A cruise is one thing but a tour of California where almost everything is scheduled is another thing. The whole cancer thing has put a damper on planning trips.


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm working for your shoe money!


 

I like the sound of that!!!   Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> I like the sound of that!!!   Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## katscradle

Well it has not been a good day here.
I finally got the crappy car back only to have it break down on me again on my way to my doctor's appointment.
Waited an hour for the tow truck.
Missed my appointment.
Came home cooked dinner.
Now DH should be rolling in the drive any minute, so much for any dis time today. However I will be here till he tells me MOVE!


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Well it has not been a good day here.
> I finally got the crappy car back only to have it break down on me again on my way to my doctor's appointment.
> Waited an hour for the tow truck.
> Missed my appointment.
> Came home cooked dinner.
> Now DH should be rolling in the drive any minute, so much for any dis time today. However I will be here till he tells me MOVE!


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Was this a Freudian slip?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer



Just poor typemanship.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> Kevin, would you please add me to the official list?
> 
> Still trying to determine if the trip will be too much for my mom.  A cruise is one thing but a tour of California where almost everything is scheduled is another thing. The whole cancer thing has put a damper on planning trips.



Tonya, you are now officially "on the list".

WOOHOO!!!

I have tentatively added you Mom as well.

If that changes, just let me know.

Kevin


----------



## miss missy

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm working for your shoe money!



I need money too!! How do I get in on this gig of you working for money to give me??


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Well it has not been a good day here.
> I finally got the crappy car back only to have it break down on me again on my way to my doctor's appointment.
> Waited an hour for the tow truck.
> Missed my appointment.
> Came home cooked dinner.
> Now DH should be rolling in the drive any minute, so much for any dis time today. However I will be here till he tells me MOVE!



I'm sorry about the car!  
John would you get her a new car!!!!


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm working for your shoe money!



You're such a great husband working for shoe money to keep your women happy! You're also a very smart man!


----------



## miss missy

aspen37 said:


> You're such a great husband working for shoe money to keep your women happy! You're also a very smart man!



Not just that, I hear he will be working to pass out more to us too  this guys ROCKS!! Smart woman for sure!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> You're such a great husband working for shoe money to keep your women happy! You're also a very smart man!





miss missy said:


> Not just that, I hear he will be working to pass out more to us too  this guys ROCKS!! Smart woman for sure!



Hmmmmm, I think I need to try and snag Paul as my Dis husband.  What a great guy!


----------



## miss missy

tickledtink33 said:


> Hmmmmm, I think I need to try and snag Paul as my Dis husband.  What a great guy!



  yep! I am lucky too, my man does the same. I have 3 trips planned with DD and he doesn't do Disney, nor fly, so he doesn't come, but he sure lets us spend all his money going on all these   bless his soul for my dreams of an Aussie trip


----------



## miss missy

Hi everyone!!

Yes I had too much Starbucks today LOL!!

Adding in a bit about me and to say one of the coolest things in my life... FRIDAYS!!   Fridays at my home means baby baby!!   We get to to our granddaughter every friday overnight, and in the summer, all weekend 

The baby is 19 mos, her nickname is Kiss, she nicknamed all of us too!! My husband is "Rah Rah" because he chases her around saying that and she runs to me, wraps her arms around my neck, looks back and laughs at him, she  loves it! He has done this with her since day one... hence Rah Rah. I was suppose to be "Nannie" to carry on what my DD calls MIL. They are real real tight as she has been over every Saturday with her   (I learned from the best!) So anyway Kiss can't say Nannie so just started calling me "Nia" one day.    I LOVE IT!! So Nia it is. She calls DD "Tur" for "Turlte". 

I can talk about her forever as you can see. But at least you now know what is dear to my heart.... time with my family- and the baby  

If you havent seen this, here is the latest post with pics of her:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2191052

I will probably post yay its Friday often in all these months LOL!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Yes even you Kevin


----------



## aspen37

Lisa, your granddaughter is so cute! 

Happy Friday everyone! We are one week closer to the trip!!


----------



## aspen37

Chris, Have you ever ben to The Magic Castle in Hollywood? That is one of those places I have always wanted to go inside.


----------



## katscradle

I hi just wanted to pop in and say Hi! 
For those of you that I have not met yet.
My name is Katherine and John is my DH, also known as 3guysandagal on the boards. I have a 24 year old DD and she has made us grandparents 3 times so far. DGS 7,DGD 4 1/2, DGD 2 1/2.
We also have DS Kenny he is 11 1/2 and thinks of himself as Kevin's biggest fan. The highlight of his life this far was riding TSM with Kevin last Dec. at the meet. Oh and the cruise comes a very close second with him.
Then our baby DS 6 and his name is Johnny. He just loves being in Disney and if he had his way we would live in Disney 365 days of the year.
Due to the children being such fans we are keeping this trip a secret from them. When the time comes dad and mom are just going to be taking a trip to celebrate our marriage and life together. If they ask I will tell them it is a honeymoon as they already know that children are not allowed to go on honeymoons. If we meet any of you in December please keep this trip under your hat. If the boys found out we were going to Disney without them well it would be quite the fight, and I would be afraid what they would be like for the poor sitter for the week that we are gone.
We are planning on asking DH 80 year old Aunt to come and stay with the boys for the week. We will also have two back-up teen sitter's that she can call on to take them and wear them out.  If that's possable..
I will post more about us later. 
I also can call the US for free so if you want to talk on the phone then that can be arranged. 
I love my phone company, however I do not think that they feel the same way about me!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tracey and Bill are now officially "on the list".


WOOHOO!!!!

Miz Tracy is a guest on this trip and not *"AskTracy"*.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Tracey and Bill are now officially "on the list".
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Miz Tracy is a guest on this trip and not *"AskTracy"*.





Welcome Tracy and Bill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Tracey and Bill are now officially "on the list".
> WOOHOO!!!!Miz Tracy is a guest on this trip and not *"AskTracy"*.



*OH MY GOODNESS!!! THIS IS SUCH EXCITING NEWS!!!  WELCOME TO THE TRIP, TRACY AND BILL!!!!!!!*


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Tracey and Bill are now officially "on the list".
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Miz Tracy is a guest on this trip and not *"AskTracy"*.




WOOHOO!! 
This is great! 
Welcome Tracy and bill!


----------



## Tonya2426

Bill and Tracy?!?!?!    Plus everyone else!!!!  This is gonna be a great trip!!!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Tracey and Bill are now officially "on the list".
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Miz Tracy is a guest on this trip and not *"AskTracy"*.



We will only bug you with questions Kevin. 

Welcome Tracy and Bill!!!!!!


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome Tracy and Bill.  I hope you're prepared....we're in for a heck of a ride I think. What a great group we have. After this trip ABD will be begging for more groups like us.

Chris


----------



## tickledtink33

Welcome Tracy and Bill

So glad to have you aboard


----------



## miss missy

aspen37 said:


> Lisa, your granddaughter is so cute!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! We are one week closer to the trip!!



Thanks! I am going to miss her so when I go on my trips 



katscradle said:


> I hi just wanted to pop in and say Hi!
> For those of you that I have not met yet.
> My name is Katherine and John is my DH, also known as 3guysandagal on the boards. I have a 24 year old DD and she has made us grandparents 3 times so far. DGS 7,DGD 4 1/2, DGD 2 1/2.
> We also have DS Kenny he is 11 1/2 and thinks of himself as Kevin's biggest fan. The highlight of his life this far was riding TSM with Kevin last Dec. at the meet. Oh and the cruise comes a very close second with him.
> Then our baby DS 6 and his name is Johnny. He just loves being in Disney and if he had his way we would live in Disney 365 days of the year.
> Due to the children being such fans we are keeping this trip a secret from them. When the time comes dad and mom are just going to be taking a trip to celebrate our marriage and life together. If they ask I will tell them it is a honeymoon as they already know that children are not allowed to go on honeymoons. If we meet any of you in December please keep this trip under your hat. If the boys found out we were going to Disney without them well it would be quite the fight, and I would be afraid what they would be like for the poor sitter for the week that we are gone.
> We are planning on asking DH 80 year old Aunt to come and stay with the boys for the week. We will also have two back-up teen sitter's that she can call on to take them and wear them out.  If that's possable..
> I will post more about us later.
> I also can call the US for free so if you want to talk on the phone then that can be arranged.
> I love my phone company, however I do not think that they feel the same way about me!



Hi Katherine, 

OMG!! You beat me! My son is 24 now and made me a GM at 39  I had no idea that was even possible LOL, never thought of it that way, but since I had him at 18... well ...  DUH to me!  I can't believe you have 3 PLUS 2 lil ones too!! That is great. I remember your son's story riding with Kevin from the podcast!! 



DisneyKevin said:


> Tracey and Bill are now officially "on the list".
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Miz Tracy is a guest on this trip and not *"AskTracy"*.



YAY Tracy and Bill 

Oh and Kevin is starting with the rules already? He doesn't know what he is in for does he!   Alright Kevin, we can make that rule # 12 lol


----------



## winotracy

Thanks everyone!  Been too busy with PCC 2.0 to come over here, but I'm here now!


----------



## katscradle

miss missy said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Yes I had too much Starbucks today LOL!!
> 
> Adding in a bit about me and to say one of the coolest things in my life... FRIDAYS!!   Fridays at my home means baby baby!!   We get to to our granddaughter every friday overnight, and in the summer, all weekend
> 
> The baby is 19 mos, her nickname is Kiss, she nicknamed all of us too!! My husband is "Rah Rah" because he chases her around saying that and she runs to me, wraps her arms around my neck, looks back and laughs at him, she  loves it! He has done this with her since day one... hence Rah Rah. I was suppose to be "Nannie" to carry on what my DD calls MIL. They are real real tight as she has been over every Saturday with her   (I learned from the best!) So anyway Kiss can't say Nannie so just started calling me "Nia" one day.    I LOVE IT!! So Nia it is. She calls DD "Tur" for "Turlte".
> 
> I can talk about her forever as you can see. But at least you now know what is dear to my heart.... time with my family- and the baby
> 
> If you havent seen this, here is the latest post with pics of her:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2191052
> 
> I will probably post yay its Friday often in all these months LOL!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Yes even you Kevin




I love the pictures of your granddaughter. She is so cute.


----------



## katscradle

miss missy said:


> Thanks! I am going to miss her so when I go on my trips
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Katherine,
> 
> OMG!! You beat me! My son is 24 now and made me a GM at 39  I had no idea that was even possible LOL, never thought of it that way, but since I had him at 18... well ...  DUH to me!  I can't believe you have 3 PLUS 2 lil ones too!! That is great. I remember your son's story riding with Kevin from the podcast!!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY Tracy and Bill
> 
> Oh and Kevin is starting with the rules already? He doesn't know what he is in for does he!   Alright Kevin, we can make that rule # 12 lol



Hey it's great to have another young gramma on the trip.
We can compare stories. I had Julie at 18 as well.


----------



## katscradle

I am going to have to change my siggie.
Don't anyone panic when the ABD siggie disappears.
DS Kenny was asking questions about it last night.
He said we are going to Disneyland?
I said no daddy and I are going on a 2nd honeymoon!
He said your going to Disneyland without us?
I said no but that was the only other countdown siggie I could find for our trip. As we are going in December to WDW, and going on the cruise and WDW the next year. I don't think he believed me.
I am not a very good liar!


----------



## stenogoddess

You got busted by your countdown?!  That's hysterical!


----------



## katscradle

stenogoddess said:


> You got busted by your countdown?!  That's hysterical!




Yeah and all this time I was worried b/c I thought he was slow.
Not that slow!


----------



## slapwhitey

I gotta agree....that's too funny. We told DS already it was going to be just the 2 of us. I don't think he was thrilled  but ultimately we don't think he'd get enough out of it to fork over another $2500. He doesn't do well with the scheduled tour thing....he'd get bored believe it or not. We will by him some pretty sweet souvenirs though from the imagineering store.


----------



## miss missy

winotracy said:


> Thanks everyone!  Been too busy with PCC 2.0 to come over here, but I'm here now!



 YAY! Welcome! Yes I know you are busy, you did my PCC 2.0 and I am all set  Thanks!

Cant wait to meet everyone!


----------



## miss missy

katscradle said:


> I am going to have to change my siggie.
> Don't anyone panic when the ABD siggie disappears.
> DS Kenny was asking questions about it last night.
> He said we are going to Disneyland?
> I said no daddy and I are going on a 2nd honeymoon!
> He said your going to Disneyland without us?
> I said no but that was the only other countdown siggie I could find for our trip. As we are going in December to WDW, and going on the cruise and WDW the next year. I don't think he believed me.
> I am not a very good liar!



   the internet strikes again! can you imagine how many people get in trouble because if it


----------



## Dodie

There's just not enough "action" on this thread!

Good afternoon ABD peeps!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> There's just not enough "action" on this thread!
> 
> Good afternoon ABD peeps!



That's because we are super jealsous of you and your trip packed signature!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> There's just not enough "action" on this thread!
> 
> Good afternoon ABD peeps!



I realize that this is a bit slow at the moment, but there is little that can be done until ABD allows us to start the booking process.

I will keep y'all posted when I know anything....but it could be a while.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> I realize that this is a bit slow at the moment, but there is little that can be done until ABD allows us to start the booking process.
> 
> I will keep y'all posted when I know anything....but it could be a while.



That's OFFICIAL action Kevin. I didn't expect any of that. I was just talking about UNOFFICIAL action of the yackity yack variety. 

Thanks for checking on us though, Kevin.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> That's OFFICIAL action Kevin. I didn't expect any of that. I was just talking about UNOFFICIAL action of the yackity yack variety.
> 
> Thanks for checking on us though, Kevin.


 

Yeah... Can't remember the last time I got me some unofficial action...


----------



## corky441

A big shout out to Dodie & all the other ABDers 

I guess we're all just quietly waiting and doing our pre-planning planning. I think I've already pre-planned my pre-trip about 10 times. Even my airline - Jetblue - isn't that far ahead yet - 

I have shopped already for the trip though - got myself a calorie counter book 
this excess baggage on my hips has got to go before I hit California


----------



## slapwhitey

I was thinking the same thing Dodie....pretty quiet around here. Just less than a year away...we can't be out of things to say already.


----------



## Tonya2426

Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?

_Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_. 

With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?
> 
> _Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_.
> 
> With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?



I don't even want to think about how much money I'm going to spend on shopping!!!!! That will be so much fun - but you're right. It has to get home somehow. Maybe one of the California/Disneyland correspondents could help us with shipping stuff home?


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> There's just not enough "action" on this thread!
> 
> Good afternoon ABD peeps!



Hey BFF!!!



DisneyKevin said:


> I realize that this is a bit slow at the moment, but there is little that can be done until ABD allows us to start the booking process.
> 
> I will keep y'all posted when I know anything....but it could be a while.



Thanks Kevin.  Can't wait to vacay with you guys again! 



corky441 said:


> A big shout out to Dodie & all the other ABDers
> 
> I guess we're all just quietly waiting and doing our pre-planning planning. I think I've already pre-planned my pre-trip about 10 times. Even my airline - Jetblue - isn't that far ahead yet -
> 
> I have shopped already for the trip though - got myself a calorie counter book
> this excess baggage on my hips has got to go before I hit California



I'm playing the airline game also.  I was looking to fly CO on miles.  it appears that any combo of leave and return that I check has no mileage seats or upgrades left. I may try JB even if I have to drive out to JFK.  JB coach is a whole lot more comfortable.



Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?
> 
> _Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_.
> 
> With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?



I'll ship everything home that I buy at the Imagineering Store and DL.


----------



## tmli

EEEWWW!!!  I didn't think of baggage allowances!!!  We are coming down for several days prior to the tour.  I wonder if any of the dinners require "dressier" wear?  Shipping home isn't an option for us as it costs a fortune and we would have to pay duty on it.


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?
> 
> _Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_.
> 
> With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?



I am bringing 1 checked bag and 1 carry on.  You could pack an empty duffle bag and then you would have that if you needed it for your extra goodies.


----------



## stenogoddess

I, for one, am glad this thread is moving slowly.  It allows me to maintain my job AND also follow the thread.  I admit that my work actually suffered so much before the cruise that I had to take myself off the boards.  

There shouldn't be any dressy clothing needed unless you're doing something on your own.  From the trip reports I've read, our usual WDW clothes will be fine.

I contacted BradK on our boards about his trip reports because I remembered them being very, very good.  He sent me back the following.  It's a shame that he didn't finish, but what he did do helped me confirm what we want to do in the couple of days we're going out there early. In case anyone else wants to peek ahead, here they are:  (whole thing is a giant SPOILER so be aware)

Re: Backstage Magic 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sorry for the delayed response, I was hoping to have something better, but.. I don't

i never finished the report i wrote... whatever I do have is at http://www.stitchkingdom.com/abdblog

i recently wrote something up for the WB tour, which you can find at http://www.passporterboards.com/foru...udio-tour.html

i know i've written on the universal tour somewhere... but i dunno where right now


----------



## spokanemom

I am really thinking that I would like to do the WB Tour.  I know that I want to do a day of Universal (or two) but I would really like to see the WB Tour.  Hmmm, I wonder HOW long my DH will let me be gone...


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie said:


> There's just not enough "action" on this thread!
> 
> Good afternoon ABD peeps!



  Hi Dodie (and other ABD Travelers)!

  I admit, I have been silent over here.  Trust me, I can get chatty.  I've just had a *VERY* busy past two weeks.  

  DD6 just finished Kindergarten.  Today was her last day of school.    My "baby girl" is all grown up.  I was her Room Mom and also helped coordinate a school-wide Kindergarten Graduation Ceremony.  Phew!  That was a *HUGE* undertaking. We did the whole cap and gown graduation with singing, refreshments and a balloon release outside at the end.  The kids loved it!  That made all the hard work and planning worthwhile to me.    Like my daughter, I was ready for the school year to end.  I am ready to start *MY* summer vacation too!!!!!  

  We head to WDW a week from Saturday (roadtrip).  We arrive on Sunday, June 21st (Father's Day).  I called Disney Dining yesterday to tweak some reservations and threw in a few surprises for DH.  We are staying at SSR.  I heard they have an amazing spa.  So on our arrival day, I booked DH for a massage.  That will be his Father's Day present.  He has been hinting he wants the *House* boxed set.  That will have to wait.  I can't wait to see his expression when we head to the spa instead of the pool (I have it all planned out in my head ).  The last massage he had was last year on CC during our couples-cabana massage.  He thoroughly enjoyed it (as did I!).  Initially, we were suppose to depart WDW on Friday, June 26th.  As a surprise, I booked us for the weekend (June 26th - 28th) at the Yacht Club resort.  More Disney fun!!!!!   Also for DH's birthday on June 25th, I booked Kid's Nite Out.  So, we can have a childless dinner at Tutto Italia.  DH loves Italian food.  He has always wanted to eat at Tutto Italia.  But, I heard it was expensive and we wanted to save it for just DH and I.  Epcot has EMH that night.  So, I plan to return to a room with three sleeping children. 

This ABD trip is still a surprise.  I am *AWFUL* at surprises.  I want to tell DH so badly.  But, I want to wait until his birthday too.  I got notification of his other birthday present today.  I purchased him a Legacy paver at the new Dallas Cowboys stadium.  They sent me a brick engraved with what I put on the paver and a certificate.  

This is what I put on the paver:

*#1 Cowboys fan
UR #1 in my heart!
Happy Bday Bill*

DH was born and raised in Texas (Dallas area).  As expected, he is a die-hard Cowboys fan.   So, I thought this was extremely appropriate for him. 

 Jennifer

*Two Questions:
Anyone eat at Tutto Italia?
Anyone have experience with the spa at SSR?*


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> I
> I contacted BradK on our boards about his trip reports because I remembered them being very, very good.  He sent me back the following.



Lauren,

Thanks for the links.  I read Brad's Trip Report from beginning to end (almost end ) and am now wanting the rest.  That was such a tease!!!!!!  He needs to finish it! 

 Jennifer


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hi Dodie, Kathy, Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?





Dodie said:


> I don't even want to think about how much money I'm going to spend on shopping!!!!! That will be so much fun - but you're right. It has to get home somehow. Maybe one of the California/Disneyland correspondents could help us with shipping stuff home?





kab407 said:


> Hey BFF!!!



I have quoted my three wives to let you all know how envious I am!! This trip sounds awesome! I had better be a flattie!!


----------



## winotracy

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Dodie, Kathy, Kim



Hey Susan


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Dodie, Kathy, Kim



Hi Susan!

How is life treating you?


----------



## Dodie

Hi to you too Susan! 



Launchpad11B said:


> I have quoted my three wives to let you all know how envious I am!! This trip sounds awesome! I had better be a flattie!!



With THREE of us on the trip, I think you can practically guarantee that both Paul and Alicia may make a flattie appearance in California!


----------



## MerriePoppins

winotracy said:


> Hey Susan



Hey Tracy !!!!!

So, my guess is that you will be shipping back the "extras" ?!?   


AND.....seen J/Kim's new tag?


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Hi Susan!
> 
> How is life treating you?


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Hi to you too Susan!



 I've been thinking about the question of who should hold the bail money......still think "I" am the logical choice.....I mean.....think about it.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Hi to you too Susan!
> 
> 
> 
> With THREE of us on the trip, I think you can practically guarantee that both Paul and Alicia may make a flattie appearance in California!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


>



Awwww, feel better.


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> With THREE of us on the trip, I think you can practically guarantee that both Paul and Alicia may make a flattie appearance in California!


 
I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Awwww, feel better.



Thanks, I'll be fine in the morning.  

Did you decide on seeing the zoo?


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.


----------



## winotracy

MerriePoppins said:


> Hey Tracy !!!!!
> 
> So, my guess is that you will be shipping back the "extras" ?!?
> 
> 
> AND.....seen J/Kim's new tag?



extras?  There will be extras?  

I did see the tag


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Thanks, I'll be fine in the morning.
> 
> Did you decide on seeing the zoo?



Not sure what we're doing.  Las Vegas has now entered the conversation.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


>





Tonya2426 said:


> I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.





Dodie said:


>



Sounds great!   And for the record, I do wear shirts other than tank tops!!


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone! 




Dodie said:


> There's just not enough "action" on this thread!
> 
> Good afternoon ABD peeps!



When it gets closer I'm sure we will be posting like crazy. 



DisneyKevin said:


> I realize that this is a bit slow at the moment, but there is little that can be done until ABD allows us to start the booking process.
> 
> I will keep y'all posted when I know anything....but it could be a while.



Thanks for the update Kevin.



MenashaCorp said:


> Yeah... Can't remember the last time I got me some unofficial action...



I want some unofficial action.   



Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?
> 
> _Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_.
> 
> With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?



Thats a great question Tonya. 



stenogoddess said:


> I, for one, am glad this thread is moving slowly.  It allows me to maintain my job AND also follow the thread.  I admit that my work actually suffered so much before the cruise that I had to take myself off the boards.
> 
> There shouldn't be any dressy clothing needed unless you're doing something on your own.  From the trip reports I've read, our usual WDW clothes will be fine.
> 
> I contacted BradK on our boards about his trip reports because I remembered them being very, very good.  He sent me back the following.  It's a shame that he didn't finish, but what he did do helped me confirm what we want to do in the couple of days we're going out there early. In case anyone else wants to peek ahead, here they are:  (whole thing is a giant SPOILER so be aware)
> 
> Re: Backstage Magic
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> sorry for the delayed response, I was hoping to have something better, but.. I don't
> 
> i never finished the report i wrote... whatever I do have is at http://www.stitchkingdom.com/abdblog
> 
> i recently wrote something up for the WB tour, which you can find at http://www.passporterboards.com/foru...udio-tour.html
> 
> i know i've written on the universal tour somewhere... but i dunno where right now




Thanks for the links! 
I have stopped taking my computer to work. I wasn't getting my work because I was always on the DIS.



Dodie said:


> Hi to you too Susan!
> 
> 
> 
> With THREE of us on the trip, I think you can practically guarantee that both Paul and Alicia may make a flattie appearance in California!



I plan on brining Todd, Jamie, Rob, and my Flattie from the cruise J.L..




Tonya2426 said:


> I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.


----------



## shellyminnie

I wanna be a flattie too!!! Please, please, please!!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> I wanna be a flattie too!!! Please, please, please!!



I think that can be arranged!


----------



## miss missy

MenashaCorp said:


> Yeah... Can't remember the last time I got me some unofficial action...





Its posts like this that make me wonder what I got myself into


----------



## kab407

Should we start making Flatties now?  I have a feeling we'll have a whole entourage with us.


----------



## miss missy

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Hi Dodie (and other ABD Travelers)!
> 
> I admit, I have been silent over here.  Trust me, I can get chatty.  I've just had a *VERY* busy past two weeks.
> 
> DD6 just finished Kindergarten.  Today was her last day of school.    My "baby girl" is all grown up.  I was her Room Mom and also helped coordinate a school-wide Kindergarten Graduation Ceremony.  Phew!  That was a *HUGE* undertaking. We did the whole cap and gown graduation with singing, refreshments and a balloon release outside at the end.  The kids loved it!  That made all the hard work and planning worthwhile to me.    Like my daughter, I was ready for the school year to end.  I am ready to start *MY* summer vacation too!!!!!
> 
> We head to WDW a week from Saturday (roadtrip).  We arrive on Sunday, June 21st (Father's Day).  I called Disney Dining yesterday to tweak some reservations and threw in a few surprises for DH.  We are staying at SSR.  I heard they have an amazing spa.  So on our arrival day, I booked DH for a massage.  That will be his Father's Day present.  He has been hinting he wants the *House* boxed set.  That will have to wait.  I can't wait to see his expression when we head to the spa instead of the pool (I have it all planned out in my head ).  The last massage he had was last year on CC during our couples-cabana massage.  He thoroughly enjoyed it (as did I!).  Initially, we were suppose to depart WDW on Friday, June 26th.  As a surprise, I booked us for the weekend (June 26th - 28th) at the Yacht Club resort.  More Disney fun!!!!!   Also for DH's birthday on June 25th, I booked Kid's Nite Out.  So, we can have a childless dinner at Tutto Italia.  DH loves Italian food.  He has always wanted to eat at Tutto Italia.  But, I heard it was expensive and we wanted to save it for just DH and I.  Epcot has EMH that night.  So, I plan to return to a room with three sleeping children.
> 
> This ABD trip is still a surprise.  I am *AWFUL* at surprises.  I want to tell DH so badly.  But, I want to wait until his birthday too.  I got notification of his other birthday present today.  I purchased him a Legacy paver at the new Dallas Cowboys stadium.  They sent me a brick engraved with what I put on the paver and a certificate.
> 
> This is what I put on the paver:
> 
> *#1 Cowboys fan
> UR #1 in my heart!
> Happy Bday Bill*
> 
> DH was born and raised in Texas (Dallas area).  As expected, he is a die-hard Cowboys fan.   So, I thought this was extremely appropriate for him.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> *Two Questions:
> Anyone eat at Tutto Italia?
> Anyone have experience with the spa at SSR?*




Hi! I know about the growing kids   I remember it well. I love lil ones! Teens- well they are such a challenge and make me stay on my toes LOL

I did not do SSR Spa, but have done Mandara Spa at the Dolphin and GF. Love Mandara the best! We did mother/daughter 1 hr, and it was great!

Pete has something about the spas here:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/spaservices.htm

He is suppose to do a segment on the Spas on the podcast too, but I think I have to remind him.


----------



## miss missy

Launchpad11B said:


> I have quoted my three wives to let you all know how envious I am!! This trip sounds awesome! I had better be a flattie!!



Hey what about me   aint I a wife?? LOL

I will bring you along if you fill my pockets with $$$ for the shopping!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?
> 
> _Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_.
> 
> With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?



Ok....while this doesnt count as "official action"....I will give my opinion.

On some Adventures, you move from hotel to hotel several times. This is usually done via motorcoach (ok....bus) and luggage restrictions are fairly well enforced.

As we are making only one move from Hollywood to the GC....I dont know that this will be as big a problem. 

Keep in mind that there are 40 of us...and some of us are "overpackers". I'm not mentioning names (*PW*) but I would not be opposed to giving hints (*PW*) if anyone wanted a hint (*PW*). 

Also....It's my impression from what I have read and heard that this is a fairly active Adventure.

While I havent dont this particular Adventure....we did the Italy Adventure and the idea of more than one outfit a day never croseed anyone's mind. I think some days they were lucky we were dressed at all.

I'd make sure comfortable shoes are included as well as a sweater / jacket / sweatshirt. It's my understanding that it can be chilly at that time of year.

Hope this helps. (*PW*)


----------



## miss missy

Tonya2426 said:


> Is ABD firm on their luggage policy?
> 
> _Please limit your baggage to one piece of luggage per person plus one carry-on_.
> 
> With the 50 pound rule on the airlines, I am thinking that after all the shopping we do that I might need another bag.  What is everyone else planning on bringing?



 ??? I fly SW and can take 2 bags for FREE and a carry one! I will need that if we extend the trip. Please tell me I can!


----------



## miss missy

MerriePoppins said:


> I've been thinking about the question of who should hold the bail money......still think "I" am the logical choice.....I mean.....think about it.



Only if you don't drink alcohol!


----------



## miss missy

cocowum said:


>



My DD will have that show thing covered for ya


----------



## Launchpad11B

miss missy said:


> Hey what about me   aint I a wife?? LOL
> 
> I will bring you along if you fill my pockets with $$$ for the shopping!!



I believe the man you're married to is Don.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Launchpad11B said:


> I believe the man you're married to is Don.



I wonder if the folks at ABD read this board.

We are bring "extra wives" and "flatties".

I'm really not sure they are ready for this group.......


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> I wonder if the folks at ABD read this board.
> 
> We are bring "extra wives" and "flatties".
> 
> I'm really not sure they are ready for this group.......



Alicia and I really wish we could go!


----------



## MenashaCorp

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....while this doesnt count as "official action"....I will give my opinion.
> 
> On some Adventures, you move from hotel to hotel several times. This is usually done via motorcoach (ok....bus) and luggage restrictions are fairly well enforced.
> 
> As we are making only one move from Hollywood to the GC....I dont know that this will be as big a problem.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are 40 of us...and some of us are "overpackers". I'm not mentioning names (*PW*) but I would not be opposed to giving hints (*PW*) if anyone wanted a hint (*PW*).
> 
> Also....It's my impression from what I have read and heard that this is a fairly active Adventure.
> 
> While I havent dont this particular Adventure....we did the Italy Adventure and the idea of more than one outfit a day never croseed anyone's mind. I think some days they were lucky we were dressed at all.
> 
> I'd make sure comfortable shoes are included as well as a sweater / jacket / sweatshirt. It's my understanding that it can be chilly at that time of year.
> 
> Hope this helps. (*PW*)


 


You crack me up...(*PW*)


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia and I really wish we could go!


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....while this doesnt count as "official action"....I will give my opinion.
> 
> On some Adventures, you move from hotel to hotel several times. This is usually done via motorcoach (ok....bus) and luggage restrictions are fairly well enforced.
> 
> As we are making only one move from Hollywood to the GC....I dont know that this will be as big a problem.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are 40 of us...and some of us are "overpackers". I'm not mentioning names (*PW*) but I would not be opposed to giving hints (*PW*) if anyone wanted a hint (*PW*).
> 
> Also....It's my impression from what I have read and heard that this is afirly active Adventure.
> 
> While I havent dont this particular Adventure....we did the Italy Adventure and the idea of more than one outfit a day never croseed anyone's mind. I think some days they were lucky we were dressed at all.
> 
> I'd make sure comfortable shoes are included as well as a sweater / jacket / sweatshirt. It's my understanding that it can be chilly at that time of year.
> 
> Hope this helps. (*PW*)



Kevin, I bet DD and I can beat PW any day of the week for luggage loads...SW 2 bags FREE and a carry-on! We use it all  

Just her loot needs a bag!  I can't do one bag each.. I cant!


----------



## shellyminnie

shellyminnie said:


> I wanna be a flattie too!!! Please, please, please!!





kab407 said:


> I think that can be arranged!



Thank you Kathy!!! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia and I really wish we could go!



You're not the only ones that wish they could go!!


----------



## miss missy

Launchpad11B said:


> I believe the man you're married to is Don.



I am ???? Cool! OK who is Don and does he have shopping $$?


----------



## miss missy

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia and I really wish we could go!



You never know! It could happen!


----------



## slapwhitey

We've been a lot better with luggage since we've had our Owner's Locker. I big problem with this trip is I'm pretty sure they won't deliver our locker to California.....I guess we can ask.


----------



## DisneyKevin

miss missy said:


> Kevin, I bet DD and I can beat PW any day of the week for luggage loads...SW 2 bags FREE and a carry-on! We use it all
> 
> Just her loot needs a bag!  I can't do one bag each.. I cant!



I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.

Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.



Man, I spit Diet Coke out my nose!  That is funny stuff.


----------



## aspen37

miss missy said:


> I am ???? Cool! OK who is Don and does he have shopping $$?



I'll marry Don if he has shopping $$$ for me too! 



DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.



OMG!


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.



It doesn't start until June?  Well, piffle.  I love Viking hat season.   What I really want to know is can you wear your Viking hat with white shoes?


----------



## DisneyKevin

stenogoddess said:


> It doesn't start until June?  Well, piffle.  I love Viking hat season.   What I really want to know is can you wear your Viking hat with white shoes?



Only between Leif Erickson's Birthday and The Pillage and Plunder Ball.

Ok....I just used *ALL* of my Viking references.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia and I really wish we could go!





cocowum said:


>



We wish you could too.


----------



## Carolinagal

Hello friends -

I am lucky enough to be visiting Paris this week and am sitting here on a beautiful sunny morning enjoying lovely cool weather. This is a marked contrast to the last three days of rain and wind - who da thought that in June? It is cold enough for coats here this week, so my packing was pretty useless. Lucky enough you can get by in France in nothing but black for days on end!

I popped into the thread to see if my roomie has shown her hand yet..... hint, hint! and noticed a lot of fun going on. Someone will have to explain the multiple wives thing.... I hadn't planned on converting, but hey, I'll do what it takes to make this trip! 

We will be going to Disneyland Paris tomorrow - woohoo!  - meaning I will have managed to visit 3 Disney parks this year! now if I could only get to Asia.... It's my first visit, and I have shamefully managed to do almost no planning for it - yup, I'll be visiting like one of "those" people! 

That's all for now - need to catch a train and visit some museums - hugs to all!


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.



Oh that awful looking hat is long gone  ... to my sis who goes to Sweden and hangs with those Viking peeps   

She would kill me if she knew I posted that pic LOL


----------



## miss missy

Carolinagal said:


> Hello friends -
> 
> I am lucky enough to be visiting Paris this week and am sitting here on a beautiful sunny morning enjoying lovely cool weather. This is a marked contrast to the last three days of rain and wind - who da thought that in June? It is cold enough for coats here this week, so my packing was pretty useless. Lucky enough you can get by in France in nothing but black for days on end!
> 
> I popped into the thread to see if my roomie has shown her hand yet..... hint, hint! and noticed a lot of fun going on. Someone will have to explain the multiple wives thing.... I hadn't planned on converting, but hey, I'll do what it takes to make this trip!
> 
> We will be going to Disneyland Paris tomorrow - woohoo!  - meaning I will have managed to visit 3 Disney parks this year! now if I could only get to Asia.... It's my first visit, and I have shamefully managed to do almost no planning for it - yup, I'll be visiting like one of "those" people!
> 
> That's all for now - need to catch a train and visit some museums - hugs to all!




Have fun you lucky duck!!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.


----------



## kab407

Carolinagal said:


> Hello friends -
> 
> I am lucky enough to be visiting Paris this week and am sitting here on a beautiful sunny morning enjoying lovely cool weather. This is a marked contrast to the last three days of rain and wind - who da thought that in June? It is cold enough for coats here this week, so my packing was pretty useless. Lucky enough you can get by in France in nothing but black for days on end!
> 
> I popped into the thread to see if my roomie has shown her hand yet..... hint, hint! and noticed a lot of fun going on. Someone will have to explain the multiple wives thing.... I hadn't planned on converting, but hey, I'll do what it takes to make this trip!
> 
> We will be going to Disneyland Paris tomorrow - woohoo!  - meaning I will have managed to visit 3 Disney parks this year! now if I could only get to Asia.... It's my first visit, and I have shamefully managed to do almost no planning for it - yup, I'll be visiting like one of "those" people!
> 
> That's all for now - need to catch a train and visit some museums - hugs to all!



Lynne,

If you need help while in DLP, I think we can recommend someone (*KK*) to assist you. That person (*KK*) would be more then willing to help with luggage, assit with tour plans and be an all around good travel partner. 

Just let us know and we'll get in contact with them (*KK*).

Have a great time in DLP.


----------



## stenogoddess

Lynne:  We went to DLP in '08 with ABD Knights and Lights.  

Notes to ponder:

1:  Line areas are DARK, much darker than we're used to (maybe cause they don't sue there, but anyway)  Maybe use your cell phone as a light on rides like Pirates in the line areas.

2:   Do the castle walkthrough.  It's awesome!  Go all the way up and out and you can get a very pretty view off Fantasyland from the turret.  There's also a dragon in the bottem of the castle accessible from the outside, not the walkthrough area.  It is VERY VERY dark to get in where the dragon is, but very cool.  It moves around and breaths smoke and everything.

3:  Space Mt. is fast, much faster than our antique ride, and also corkscrews at least once, maybe twice.  I was in shock so don't remember.

4:  Indiana Jones goes upside down, just so you know.

5:  Backstage tram ride is just about the same except it has scenes from that movie with Christian Bale and the dragon in London.  Can't remember the name of it right now.  If you want to see blown up London, cool.  If not, skip it.

6:  Characters don't seem to have handlers or lines.  They just throw the poor fuzzys out the gate or off the character train and they are mobbed like the Jonas Brothers.  It's very hard to get any kind of good picture with your loved ones.

7:  Haunted Mansion was closed for referb when we were there, so if you report back on what it's like, that would be great!  You know, in your free time.

If you have any questions, I'll try to help you out!  Have a super great trip!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> That's OFFICIAL action Kevin. I didn't expect any of that. I was just talking about UNOFFICIAL action of the yackity yack variety.
> 
> Thanks for checking on us though, Kevin.




I know there are so many different threads I am having a hard time finding people that are on just to chat with.


----------



## katscradle

tmli said:


> EEEWWW!!!  I didn't think of baggage allowances!!!  We are coming down for several days prior to the tour.  I wonder if any of the dinners require "dressier" wear?  Shipping home isn't an option for us as it costs a fortune and we would have to pay duty on it.



Same here! John and I always travel with 2 suitcases as that is what the airline allows. 
I might have to wear the same clothes everyday.
Are there washers at the hotel.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> I wonder if the folks at ABD read this board.
> 
> We are bring "extra wives" and "flatties".
> 
> I'm really not sure they are ready for this group.......



Hey Kevin..
No they are not ready for us, and ABD will never be the same again..


----------



## tmli

Just dropping in to say hi, I know this thread will pick up as we get closer!!!!  I am so busy planning already, even though there is basically nothing I can do yet.


----------



## miss missy

How's everyone today? Me.. tired and going to sleep. Long weekend so its all good


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey everyone!  Happy Saturday.  I just wanted to post this link:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdx5-_DhTEc

for those not of Facebook or who missed it.  Pete put up a video of their first day at DL.  It's really great.


----------



## spokanemom

Thanks for posting that.  I really miss being there!


----------



## aspen37

stenogoddess said:


> Hey everyone!  Happy Saturday.  I just wanted to post this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdx5-_DhTEc
> 
> for those not of Facebook or who missed it.  Pete put up a video of their first day at DL.  It's really great.



Thanks for posting that. Kim (tickledtink33) is at DL right now. Lucky her, I hope she see Pete, and the gang.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just stopping by to say hello and let you all know everything is fine.

Thats it.

Just a hello.


----------



## Dodie

Hello to you too, Kevin.


----------



## aspen37

Hi Kevin! 
How was your visit to the doctor?


----------



## kab407

stenogoddess said:


> Hey everyone!  Happy Saturday.  I just wanted to post this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdx5-_DhTEc
> 
> for those not of Facebook or who missed it.  Pete put up a video of their first day at DL.  It's really great.



Thank you for posting the link Lauren.  I can't to go!!!


Hey Kevin!  Love to you and John!


----------



## Tonya2426

stenogoddess said:


> Hey everyone! Happy Saturday. I just wanted to post this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdx5-_DhTEc
> 
> for those not of Facebook or who missed it. Pete put up a video of their first day at DL. It's really great.


 

I can hardly wait!!!  Between the videa, Kim's posts on facebook and Pete/Walter/Teresa's facebook posts, I am getting soooo excited!!!!


----------



## miss missy

DisneyKevin said:


> Just stopping by to say hello and let you all know everything is fine.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> Just a hello.



Hey are you picking up that "man of many words" from John  

Hi to you!


----------



## DisneyKevin

miss missy said:


> Hey are you picking up that "man of many words" from John
> 
> Hi to you!



I always have lots to say, but in this stuation...my hands are a bit tied.

I cant make a move until ABD tells me I have the  'go ahead '.

Once that happens, the real planning can begin.

This hasnt tempered the excitement...just the forward motion.

At this point....we're stuck in neutral.

Hey Anna...thanks for asking. The "important" eye DR tells me everything looks good and I dint have to return for 3 months. This is the longest so far. The next appt should be for 6 months after that.

The recent appt was with a different DR to get a perscription for glasses. There was a scheduling mix up....which is easy to overlook. We all make mistakes. That appt is scheduled for next week.

Thanks again.


----------



## miss missy

stenogoddess said:


> Hey everyone!  Happy Saturday.  I just wanted to post this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdx5-_DhTEc
> 
> for those not of Facebook or who missed it.  Pete put up a video of their first day at DL.  It's really great.



  thanks! That was great!


----------



## katscradle

Just stopping in to say HI! 
Wish I was in DL right now. That's what I was thinking when watching the video.


----------



## miss missy

Hmm, ABD has a planning DVD too, I put in for it:

*Check Out Our Family Vacation DVD or Brochure*


http://abd.disney.go.com/abd/en_US/general?name=EBrochureVideoLandingPage


----------



## tmli

Happy Monday everyone.  It's been a great week at our house!!!  We are one week closer to our trip!!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

I'm ALIVE   Been way too bizzy to  as my in-laws were staying with us for a 3 week visit    They finally left last nite 

I was one of the later registrants for this trip because.... On the podcast cruise, DH learnt about MouseFest and said I should go to it solo.   (He lacks the Disney-gene so doesn't know the diff btwn MouseFest/DAP - just saying MF is an accomplishment!)  When I heard more about this ABD trip, I KNEW I had to go...so when it looked like our Xmas travel plans would clash with DAP dates , I asked if I could go on this trip instead  . Boy, was I  when I found out I had one of the last spots. Soooo excited about this trip; KK - pls add me to the list!  

 to all those I met on the PC 1.0 and looking fwd to getting to know  and meeting everyone else 

Well, I've got some catching up to do on this thread  But now that I'm here, there won't be any shutting me up  

And yes, my subject reference is for those also looking fwd to July 15th 

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

klam_chowder said:


> I'm ALIVE   Been way too bizzy to  as my in-laws were staying with us for a 3 week visit    They finally left last nite
> 
> I was one of the later registrants for this trip because.... On the podcast cruise, DH learnt about MouseFest and said I should go to it solo.   (He lacks the Disney-gene so doesn't know the diff btwn MouseFest/DAP - just saying MF is an accomplishment!)  When I heard more about this ABD trip, I KNEW I had to go...so when it looked like our Xmas travel plans would clash with DAP dates , I asked if I could go on this trip instead  . Boy, was I  when I found out I had one of the last spots. Soooo excited about this trip; KK - pls add me to the list!
> 
> to all those I met on the PC 1.0 and looking fwd to getting to know  and meeting everyone else
> 
> Well, I've got some catching up to do on this thread  But now that I'm here, there won't be any shutting me up
> 
> And yes, my subject reference is for those also looking fwd to July 15th
> 
> cheers,



So... YAY!!!

Are you going on this trip solo?
Can Kevin add your info to the list?


----------



## klam_chowder

Dodie said:


> We haven't been to DL since the year the Grand Californian and California Adventure opened (2001?)  We stayed in the Grand Californian that time and it is the most beautiful space ever! (I love Craftsman style architecture.)





kab407 said:


> I have never been to Disneyland and have been wanting to go so bad.  I cannot think of a better way to see DL for the first time, celebrate my B-Day and spend my vacation with some good friends.





Tonya2426 said:


> I've never been to Disneyland either and can't wait to see it with the Pros!!!



I went once as a child, and another time about 15 yrs ago but really only remember details of the parks from my last trip. I was in LA in March to watch the World Figure Skating Championships (last one before the Olympics!) with a gf and when dh suggested I add a few days onto the trip to check out Disneyland, I was .  My gf wasn't interested in flying down early so I went solo to Disneyland for 3.5 days and pretty much "did" everything since I was at rope drop and the parks were open til midnite   After the first half day, I realized I didn't have to go commando to see it all.   I'm really looking fwd to learning more about the parks on our tours  and celebrating with new friends  

Our group should take over 2 Crockett canoes and then we can paddle and race around Rivers of America   

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Dodie said:


> So... YAY!!!
> 
> Are you going on this trip solo?
> Can Kevin add your info to the list?



Hi Dodie   Yes, this would be Disney overload for DH  

Yes, pls add me to the list 

cheers,


----------



## kab407

klam_chowder said:


> I'm ALIVE   Been way too bizzy to  as my in-laws were staying with us for a 3 week visit    They finally left last nite
> 
> I was one of the later registrants for this trip because.... On the podcast cruise, DH learnt about MouseFest and said I should go to it solo.   (He lacks the Disney-gene so doesn't know the diff btwn MouseFest/DAP - just saying MF is an accomplishment!)  When I heard more about this ABD trip, I KNEW I had to go...so when it looked like our Xmas travel plans would clash with DAP dates , I asked if I could go on this trip instead  . Boy, was I  when I found out I had one of the last spots. Soooo excited about this trip; KK - pls add me to the list!
> 
> to all those I met on the PC 1.0 and looking fwd to getting to know  and meeting everyone else
> 
> Well, I've got some catching up to do on this thread  But now that I'm here, there won't be any shutting me up
> 
> And yes, my subject reference is for those also looking fwd to July 15th
> 
> cheers,



KAREN!!!!!!!



This is great!  While we'll miss Robert, I am so happy that you'll be joining us!!!

This trip gets better and better each week!!!!

OK, this is the second round of good DIS news that I've heard today!!! Wednesday isn't so bad!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Karen is now officially "on the list".

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## corky441

Hi Karen - 

Looking forward to meeting you on the ABD trip. Are you going on the next Podcast cruise too?


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Karen is now officially "on the list".
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!



Now it appears that we only have *four remaining mystery guests*.


----------



## macman752

Hi klam_chowder. Welcome to the trip!


----------



## tmli

Great to have you Karen!!


----------



## tickledtink33

klam_chowder said:


> I'm ALIVE   Been way too bizzy to  as my in-laws were staying with us for a 3 week visit    They finally left last nite
> 
> I was one of the later registrants for this trip because.... On the podcast cruise, DH learnt about MouseFest and said I should go to it solo.   (He lacks the Disney-gene so doesn't know the diff btwn MouseFest/DAP - just saying MF is an accomplishment!)  When I heard more about this ABD trip, I KNEW I had to go...so when it looked like our Xmas travel plans would clash with DAP dates , I asked if I could go on this trip instead  . Boy, was I  when I found out I had one of the last spots. Soooo excited about this trip; KK - pls add me to the list!
> 
> to all those I met on the PC 1.0 and looking fwd to getting to know  and meeting everyone else
> 
> Well, I've got some catching up to do on this thread  But now that I'm here, there won't be any shutting me up
> 
> And yes, my subject reference is for those also looking fwd to July 15th
> 
> cheers,



So excited you're coming!


----------



## tickledtink33

klam_chowder said:


> I went once as a child, and another time about 15 yrs ago but really only remember details of the parks from my last trip. I was in LA in March to watch the World Figure Skating Championships (last one before the Olympics!) with a gf and when dh suggested I add a few days onto the trip to check out Disneyland, I was .  My gf wasn't interested in flying down early so I went solo to Disneyland for 3.5 days and pretty much "did" everything since I was at rope drop and the parks were open til midnite   After the first half day, I realized I didn't have to go commando to see it all.   I'm really looking fwd to learning more about the parks on our tours  and celebrating with new friends
> 
> Our group should take over 2 Crockett canoes and then we can paddle and race around Rivers of America
> 
> cheers,



I went on one of those canoes last week and whew, what a workout.


----------



## miss missy

tickledtink33 said:


> I went on one of those canoes last week and whew, what a workout.



Then forgetaboutit! No workout while on vaca, well except I _will_ be working out the mouth- talking and eating


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> KAREN!!!!!!!





DisneyKevin said:


> Karen is now officially "on the list".
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!





macman752 said:


> Hi klam_chowder. Welcome to the trip!





tmli said:


> Great to have you Karen!!





tickledtink33 said:


> So excited you're coming!



Thx a mint for the super welcome everyone! Gonna be great to see you again PC v1.0's and meet everyone else! 



corky441 said:


> Hi Karen -  Looking forward to meeting you on the ABD trip. Are you going on the next Podcast cruise too?



Yup, we're booked on v2.0 - DH and I will even be in the same cabin: 6598! 

Marilee - I just noticed your locale: I can't believe we're neighbors!!!! I'm in Amherst! If you feel like a mini-meet beforehand, I know of a great dessert place nearby. Or maybe we can entice the Ontario-IO-IO-IO-ians to head south and meet up too... 

John & Kat??  mmmmmm, tasty wings here!!  tmli and Slapwhitey...are you guys in southern ON?   Anyone else nearby?  

cheers,


----------



## 3guysandagal

klam_chowder said:


> Thx a mint for the super welcome everyone! Gonna be great to see you again PC v1.0's and meet everyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we're booked on v2.0 - DH and I will even be in the same cabin: 6598!
> 
> Marilee - I just noticed your locale: I can't believe we're neighbors!!!! I'm in Amherst! If you feel like a mini-meet beforehand, I know of a great dessert place nearby. Or maybe we can entice the Ontario-IO-IO-IO-ians to head south and meet up too...
> 
> John & Kat??  mmmmmm, tasty wings here!!  tmli and Slapwhitey...are you guys in southern ON?   Anyone else nearby?
> 
> cheers,



It is great to hear you will be joining us on both trips, Karen! 

As far as a meet is concerned, something could be arranged.
I know there are quite a few DISer's in Southern Ontario.


----------



## corky441

klam_chowder said:


> Thx a mint for the super welcome everyone! Gonna be great to see you again PC v1.0's and meet everyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we're booked on v2.0 - DH and I will even be in the same cabin: 6598!
> 
> Marilee - I just noticed your locale: I can't believe we're neighbors!!!! I'm in Amherst! If you feel like a mini-meet beforehand, I know of a great dessert place nearby. Or maybe we can entice the Ontario-IO-IO-IO-ians to head south and meet up too...
> 
> John & Kat??  mmmmmm, tasty wings here!!  tmli and Slapwhitey...are you guys in southern ON?   Anyone else nearby?
> 
> cheers,



WOW - small world Karen and probably even smaller - I'm right on the border of Cheektowaga & Snyder/Williamsville. Hi Neighbor 

I think our Ontario neighbors are in the Toronto area - yes?


----------



## slapwhitey

We are in southern Ontario....Kitchener actually. About 45 min west of Toronto. A short 1 1/2 hours from Buffalo. Hence our love for Southwest Ding fares.


----------



## klam_chowder

3guysandagal said:


> *As far as a meet is concerned, something could be arranged. *I know there are quite a few DISer's in Southern Ontario.





corky441 said:


> WOW - small world Karen and probably even smaller - I'm right on the border of Cheektowaga & Snyder/Williamsville. Hi Neighbor





slapwhitey said:


> We are in southern Ontario....Kitchener actually. About 45 min west of Toronto. A short 1 1/2 hours from Buffalo. Hence our love for Southwest Ding fares.



If there's interest in a mini-meet, let me know! 

Marilee - that's spitting distance  

slapwhitey - we  SW too 

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

klam_chowder said:


> I'm ALIVE   Been way too bizzy to  as my in-laws were staying with us for a 3 week visit    They finally left last nite
> 
> I was one of the later registrants for this trip because.... On the podcast cruise, DH learnt about MouseFest and said I should go to it solo.   (He lacks the Disney-gene so doesn't know the diff btwn MouseFest/DAP - just saying MF is an accomplishment!)  When I heard more about this ABD trip, I KNEW I had to go...so when it looked like our Xmas travel plans would clash with DAP dates , I asked if I could go on this trip instead  . Boy, was I  when I found out I had one of the last spots. Soooo excited about this trip; KK - pls add me to the list!
> 
> to all those I met on the PC 1.0 and looking fwd to getting to know  and meeting everyone else
> 
> Well, I've got some catching up to do on this thread  But now that I'm here, there won't be any shutting me up
> 
> And yes, my subject reference is for those also looking fwd to July 15th
> 
> cheers,




Welcome Karen!!!!!!        It was great meeting you on the ship. This is going to be a great trip!   I've been very busy also. I haven't been on the boards very much since the cruise.


----------



## klam_chowder

I just noticed in someone's ticker...*less than 300 days* to this trip!     

hmmmm, checking out this thread and seeing some fab pre/post trip ideas 


San Francisco first to visit the Disney Museum
extra days in hollywood to do some studio tours
Vegas for a few days
hitting some CA beaches/beach towns
spend the weekend or San Diego including Zoo/Wild Animal Park
driving the Pacific Coast Highway
Disneyland 
Universal Hollywood
just arrive on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning

I know nothing can be solidified until ABD opens the date for the actual booking...it's just fun to think about the possibilities right now. 

I've done the Hollywood tour thing and San Diego and its zoo, but Pete's review of the Wild Animal Park sounded great. Right now arriving a day early and hitting Universal looks attractive. I'd feel too guilty adding too much to the trip since DH won't be in on the fun. 

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

aspen37 said:


> Welcome Karen!!!!!!        It was great meeting you on the ship. This is going to be a great trip!   I've been very busy also. I haven't been on the boards very much since the cruise.



Hey Anna    Hope it's a good kind of bizzy!  It's showering here today...makes me miss getting raisin-skin from being in the Wonder's adult pool too long!  Good times with ya  

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

klam_chowder said:


> Hey Anna    Hope it's a good kind of bizzy!  It's showering here today...makes me miss getting raisin-skin from being in the Wonder's adult pool too long!  Good times with ya
> 
> cheers,



This is our busy time of the year at work. I also have been hiking or riding my everyday after work if the weather is looks Ok.  
It's partly sunny here today. I wish we would have one completely sunny day. 
It was nice hanging out in the adult pool after Castaway Cay.


----------



## miss missy

klam_chowder said:


> I just noticed in someone's ticker...*less than 300 days* to this trip!
> 
> hmmmm, checking out this thread and seeing some fab pre/post trip ideas
> 
> 
> San Francisco first to visit the Disney Museum
> extra days in hollywood to do some studio tours
> Vegas for a few days
> hitting some CA beaches/beach towns
> spend the weekend or San Diego including Zoo/Wild Animal Park
> driving the Pacific Coast Highway
> Disneyland
> Universal Hollywood
> just arrive on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning
> 
> I know nothing can be solidified until ABD opens the date for the actual booking...it's just fun to think about the possibilities right now.
> 
> I've done the Hollywood tour thing and San Diego and its zoo, but Pete's review of the Wild Animal Park sounded great. Right now arriving a day early and hitting Universal looks attractive. I'd feel too guilty adding too much to the trip since DH won't be in on the fun.
> 
> cheers,




Oh the choices 

I am thinking beaches and the coast, the zoo sounds fun too!


----------



## spokanemom

klam_chowder said:


> I'd feel too guilty adding too much to the trip since DH won't be in on the fun.




I am in the same boat as you.  I would love to do so many things, but I am going solo on this trip.  DH is staying home with the kids and I *might* feel bad doing too much extra stuff on this trip.

I do think that I will be doing Universal and maybe the Warner Brothers Studio tour.  And I will get to hold the remote at night and pick what I want to watch (if I am not too tired...).  Who could ask for more?


----------



## katscradle

Hi guy's! 
Welcome Karen, it will be great to see you again.
I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to this trip, 
and the fact that it's just the 2 of us going is a new one.
We have been away from the boys for a weekend before, 
but never a week.


----------



## klam_chowder

tickledtink33 said:


> I did notice that ridemax has me touring totally different than the way I usually do it.  I usually do the headliner attractions that develope the longest lines first.  Ridemax has me doing non headliner attractions first while gathering fastpasses for the headliner attractions to be used late in the day, as the parks accept them anytime after their initial valid start time.  I can't wait to see how well this works.



Picking my way thru this thread stilll...

hey Kim, how did the ridemax reverse-formula work for you?  

I'm not a ridemax/passporter kinda gal cuz I just glean from the boards but I was curious about how their theory works. 

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

katscradle said:


> Hi guy's!
> Welcome Karen, it will be great to see you again.
> I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to this trip,
> and the fact that it's just the 2 of us going is a new one.
> We have been away from the boys for a weekend before,
> but never a week.



Hey Kat 

I had a good   when I read that your tickers got you busted!  

cheers,


----------



## katscradle

klam_chowder said:


> Hey Kat
> 
> I had a good   when I read that your tickers got you busted!
> 
> cheers,



Yeah well it's staying put for now, unless another question about it comes up.
Glad you got a laugh out of it.


----------



## tickledtink33

klam_chowder said:


> Picking my way thru this thread stilll...
> 
> hey Kim, how did the ridemax reverse-formula work for you?
> 
> I'm not a ridemax/passporter kinda gal cuz I just glean from the boards but I was curious about how their theory works.
> 
> cheers,



Ridemax worked well for me in Disneyland.  The parks were very crowded  but my longest wait was 20 minutes.  I waited less than 10 minutes for every other attraction.  The program also takes advantage of late fastpass.  Most people don't realize that you can use your fastpass anytime after the opening ride time.  You are not limited to just the 1 hour.  There were some things that didn't make sense to me though and I ended changing the plan it gave me around a little.  There were spots of free time listed during the day.  It does tell you that if you get in a line much earlier (or later) than the stated time that your wait could be longer.  That I can understand.  But why list 30 minutes of free time when the program knows you already have a usable fastpass.  Sometimes it had me using a fastpass at the end of the day and I opted to use it during my free time instead.  This left me extra time at the end of the day.  It worked well for me for Disneyland as I am not familiar with the park.  I rode rides that I would not normally ride in WDW, but I wanted to see the ones in Disneyland because I never have.  Such as many of the ones in Fantasyland.  I think Ridemax would be very helpful for first timers or folks who don't visit as often as many of us do.  I might pay the $15 for 3 months of WDW ridemax access just to see how well it works there.  I have a number of trips coming up so it would be a good value.  I'm curious to see what kind of schedules the software will produce for all day in the park as well as morning and evening half days.  And how well it actually works in the parks.


----------



## Dodie

Hi there DIS ADPers!!!! TGIF!


----------



## spokanemom

I asked Kevin if this would be ok to post and he ok'd it, so here goes:

So I know that there are a few of us singles out there going on this trip. I was thinking that if anyone would like to save $900 (which would buy a LOT of stuff at Mickey's of Glendale) perhaps someone would be willing to share a room with me. 

I am only 5'1" so I don't take up a lot of space... I am fairly low maintainance. 40 minutes from shower to out the door, and that includes soap, deodorant, and teeth brushing. I don't hog the shower or the remote. I am willing to have discussions, but not talk so much that you would want to smother me with a pillow. I am fairly humorous. I have never been to prison. I am 37 years old.  I will be 38 by the time you get to really meet me.  

Anyway, no pressure. I am going on this trip regardless. This is a bucket list item for me. I was just thinking that the $900 savings will buy a lot of dole whips, churros and mouse ears.

Maybe give it some thought and PM me if you are interested. Thanks for listening. And even if you don't want to room with me, you are still stuck with me for 5 days... MMMWWWAAAHHHHH...


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We head to WDW bright and early tomorrow morning!  We drive from Texas.  So, we'll pull into SSR around 1 PM *on Sunday*.

 *Finally, I can reveal this trip to DH!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We head to WDW bright and early tomorrow morning!  We drive from Texas.  So, we'll pull into SSR around 1 PM *on Sunday*.
> 
> *Finally, I can reveal this trip to DH!*
> 
> Jennifer



Can't wait to hear his reaction.


----------



## tmli

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We head to WDW bright and early tomorrow morning!  We drive from Texas.  So, we'll pull into SSR around 1 PM *on Sunday*.
> 
> *Finally, I can reveal this trip to DH!*
> 
> Jennifer



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We head to WDW bright and early tomorrow morning!  We drive from Texas.  So, we'll pull into SSR around 1 PM *on Sunday*.
> 
> *Finally, I can reveal this trip to DH!*
> 
> Jennifer



Have a safe trip down. Have fun


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> Have a safe trip down. Have fun





tmli said:


> Have a great trip!!!





tickledtink33 said:


> Can't wait to hear his reaction.



  Thank you for the well wishes for our trip.  I also can't wait to see DH's reaction to the trip.  He's my *BIG* kid and anything related to a Disney park or Walt himself has a special place in DH's heart.  I remember reading a Company Newsletter from DH's work where they highlight one employee each quarter.  When it was DH's turn, one of the questions they asked "Who would you invite to dinner?" (dead or living).  You guessed it, Walt Disney was at DH's dream table.  

For DH's birthday, I created a card with the ABD logo on the inside. The outside of the card reads ...

*Are you ready for an Adventure of a Lifetime?*

Inside the card I put the _*Tour Itinerary *_(with the help of Corey's info.  Thanks! )

I'll make sure to report back (with a few photos).  I'm a visual person.  I love lots and lots of pictures.

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Updated:*  We're *NOT* taking this cruise afterall.  DH wants to pay cash for the ABD trip.  So, we're postponing our next Disney cruise until the first new ship takes voyage in 2011.  Better late than never.

 *I have a new ticker in my signature!*  

 We embark on *The Wonder *in November (the cruise right after Thanksgiving).  

Initially, we were booked with "another" cruise line for our November cruise.  DH informed me yesterday, we are now back with DCL for our November cruise.   I honestly was not all that jazzed about the other cruise anyway.  Also, we didn't get to visit Serenity Bay on our September cruise.  DS3 freaked out in Flounder's (even though it was his third cruise.  Go figure )  Since it was a DVC Members Cruise, there wasn't the normal crowd of kids.  So, they let DS3 in the Oceaneer's Club while we dined at Palo one evening (at sunset!   Thanks to the tip from the Podcast).  Besides that, he was with us the *WHOLE* cruise.   Missing out on venturing down to Serenity Bay left us wanting "more".  The "more" was another Disney cruise!   DS3 will be old enough to be in the Oceaneer's Club full time.  So, we won't have to mess with Flounder's anymore.  Yea!!!!!!!!  I can't wait!   Stepping back on a Disney ship is like being home again.  And they say ...  "There's no place like home." 

 Jennifer


----------



## macman752

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We head to WDW bright and early tomorrow morning!  We drive from Texas.  So, we'll pull into SSR around 1 PM *on Sunday*.
> 
> *Finally, I can reveal this trip to DH!*
> 
> Jennifer



Have a safe trip. I'll keep an eye open for you at the HOP sneak preview.


----------



## kab407

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes for our trip.  I also can't wait to see DH's reaction to the trip.  He's my *BIG* kid and anything related to a Disney park or Walt himself has a special place in DH's heart.  I remember reading a Company Newsletter from DH's work where they highlight one employee each quarter.  When it was DH's turn, one of the questions they asked "Who would you invite to dinner?" (dead or living).  You guessed it, Walt Disney was at DH's dream table.
> 
> For DH's birthday, I created a card with the ABD logo on the inside. The outside of the card reads ...
> 
> *Are you ready for an Adventure of a Lifetime?*
> 
> Inside the card I put the _*Tour Itinerary *_(with the help of Corey's info.  Thanks! )
> 
> I'll make sure to report back (with a few photos).  I'm a visual person.  I love lots and lots of pictures.
> 
> Jennifer



Looking forward to this Jennifer.


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We head to WDW bright and early tomorrow morning!  We drive from Texas.  So, we'll pull into SSR around 1 PM *on Sunday*.
> 
> *Finally, I can reveal this trip to DH!*
> 
> Jennifer



So cool!
Can't wait to hear what his reaction is. 
Have lots of fun.


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy w/end all! 

Kim, thx for sharing how ridemax worked for you. Sounds like you had a fab trip! 

Jennifer, how exciting! Have a great time - let us know how the big reveal goes! 

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Some pretty funny stuff on this thread already! 



Tonya2426 said:


> I't just a question of how many tank tops changes we bring for Paul and how many changes of pairs of shoes for Alicia.



Missy - those pics of your daughter!  



DisneyKevin said:


> I am almost certain that she will not need the Viking hat with the horns.
> 
> Viking hat season doesnt start until June in California.



  



Carolinagal said:


> I am lucky enough to be visiting Paris this week and am sitting here on a beautiful sunny morning enjoying lovely cool weather. We will be going to Disneyland Paris tomorrow - woohoo!  - meaning I will have managed to visit 3 Disney parks this year!



ohlala Lynne  - looking fwd to hearing all about your trip!! 

cheers,


----------



## miss missy

klam_chowder said:


> Some pretty funny stuff on this thread already!
> 
> 
> 
> Missy - those pics of your daughter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohlala Lynne  - looking fwd to hearing all about your trip!!
> 
> cheers,



Karen, I can't pack any lighter, I NEEEEDD all my stuff LOL. DD went to Australia last summer and learned a lot about over packing, so I think maybe she will be better at going light. If so, I will use her 2nd suitcase for me stuff too 

I am trying to focus on our Aug WDW trip, but it is hard to do with this trip in the works!! My head can't take much more thinking!!  (and shush Kevin, no teasing! )

Lisa


----------



## klam_chowder

double post


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy Monday, all! 



stenogoddess said:


> Hey everyone!  Happy Saturday.  I just wanted to post this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdx5-_DhTEc
> 
> for those not of Facebook or who missed it.  Pete put up a video of their first day at DL.  It's really great.



Thx a mint for the link!   If I ever need a boost to get even more excited about this trip, I'll just watch that again   Pete shot some great video! Reminds me that Fantasmic is sooo much better at DLR; well, not the seating but the show at least. I thought it was really cool that during the day you could sail around the Rivers of America on the Columbia, the Capt Hook's ship in Fantasmic. 

BTW - I think I met you and your DH on the PC v1.0 when you both generously shared your table with DH & I at the Wavebands' Meet & Greet; we arrived later and it looked to be the last seats available! 

cheers,


----------



## stenogoddess

klam_chowder said:


> BTW - I think I met you and your DH on the PC v1.0 when you both generously shared your table with DH & I at the Wavebands' Meet & Greet; we arrived later and it looked to be the last seats available!
> 
> cheers,



That was us!  So great to be vacationing again with you!


----------



## tmli

Good Morning everyone....just dropping in to say hi.  Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## klam_chowder

tmli said:


> Good Morning everyone....just dropping in to say hi.  Hope everyone is having a good week.



 good morning!  it's hump day! 

my week can only get better 

We have fab weather right now and yesterday was the last day of school for kids here. With the front door open to let in the warm breeze and the sounds of packs of kids biking, blading, scootering and scuffing by blowing into our house...ahhh, I  summertime! 

cheers,


----------



## miss missy

It's too queit around here!  

I got my ABD DVD and brouchure today   can't wait to spend time with it!!  Did anyone else order it?


----------



## spokanemom

I ordered it, but have not yet received it.  Hopefully soon!  Is it good?  Probably really won't matter, I am just excited as all get out!


----------



## tmli

I have it too.  Its okay.  I have really enjoyed the trip reports I have read...although I am torn between wanting to know everything and wanting to be surprised!!

I have four trips planned before this one, but somehow I can't stop thinking about this one!!!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

goood morrning folks! 

I haven't ordered the brochure and prolly won't bother since tmli says it's just okay. I've ordered other promo stuff from Disney and it never knocks my socks off. Good if you know nothing about it but c'mon, we're planners!  

ITA about knowing in advance and letting the adventure unfold. In the end, I'll prolly breakdown and read them cuz it's gonna be a long winter  

After listening to the podcast, I am giddy again!    I can't wait to see Walt's apartment!   And Pete's talking about the San Deigo & SW had me re-thinking just how many days should I show up early? 

I can hardly wait for the booking window to open so that we can hear all the pre & post details from KK/John. When people start deciding when/what they are doing pre & post trip, I can compile a list here on this thread. Maybe timing would work out for some of us to do some stuff together. 

cheers,


----------



## miss missy

tmli said:


> I have it too.  Its okay.  I have really enjoyed the trip reports I have read...although I am torn between wanting to know everything and wanting to be surprised!!
> 
> I have four trips planned before this one, but somehow I can't stop thinking about this one!!!!!



I wont read the trip reports. I want it to be all new   plus, I don't have the time lol


----------



## katscradle

tmli said:


> I have it too.  Its okay.  I have really enjoyed the trip reports I have read...although I am torn between wanting to know everything and wanting to be surprised!!
> 
> I have four trips planned before this one, but somehow I can't stop thinking about this one!!!!!




Just dropped in to say hi! 

We have three trips planned, and I feel the same way.
However that could be b/c it's a childless trip for us.


----------



## tmli

DH will tell you its my biggest fault.....I hate surprises!!! (at least he better say that).  Simetimes I think I want to be surprised but if there is a way for me to find something out I will do it every time!!!


----------



## winotracy

tmli said:


> DH will tell you its my biggest fault.....I hate surprises!!! (at least he better say that).  Simetimes I think I want to be surprised but if there is a way for me to find something out I will do it every time!!!



Me too!


----------



## tmli

katscradle said:


> Just dropped in to say hi!
> 
> We have three trips planned, and I feel the same way.
> However that could be b/c it's a childless trip for us.



It is for us too!!  I think its because we have been looking at this trip for so long and to be able to do it with peopel we "know" makes it that much more appealing!


----------



## tmli

winotracy said:


> Me too!



It must be in the name!!!!

Tracey


----------



## klam_chowder

tmli said:


> DH will tell you its my biggest fault.....I hate surprises!!! (at least he better say that).  Simetimes I think I want to be surprised but if there is a way for me to find something out I will do it every time!!!



  

I wouldn't be surprised if ABD knows this about their audience  and plans a little something special everytime - nothing major just a bit of 

I know I'll read the trip reports.  

Have a fab weekend all! 

cheers,


----------



## slapwhitey

tmli said:


> DH will tell you its my biggest fault.....I hate surprises!!! (at least he better say that).  Simetimes I think I want to be surprised but if there is a way for me to find something out I will do it every time!!!



WHAT!! You don't love surprises....who knew.


----------



## winotracy

tmli said:


> It must be in the name!!!!
> 
> Tracey



Yep, even though you spell it wrong 



slapwhitey said:


> WHAT!! You don't love surprises....who knew.


----------



## tmli

LOL....and here I was feeling bad for you that you spell it wrong!!!

Very funny Slapwhitey....you are hilarious!!!!  I find out about one little surprise trip to Vegas.....


----------



## miss missy

OMG 2 days went by with no posts   


Anyway, I did like the brochure I got, it gave a good easy description of all the trips ABD offers, I didn't know they did a Bean Town one    I just don't see my state being worthy of ABD, but hey I live here lol.
I haven't watched the DVD yet, but will report back when I do. But IMHO the brochure is worth getting so far.


----------



## tmli

Good morning all!  I am sure we will make up time on this thread once more details are released!!

I didn't mean to say the brochure wasn't worth it -- I just think that if you are ordering to get more details on this specific tour its not very detailed.  It is a good over view of what ABD offers and the quality of their product.


----------



## tickledtink33

miss missy said:


> OMG 2 days went by with no posts
> 
> 
> Anyway, I did liek the brochure I got, it gave a good easy description of all the trips ABD offers, I didn't know they did a Bean Town one    I just don't see my state being worthy of ABD, but hey I live here lol.
> I haven't watched the DVD yet, but will report back when I do. But IMHO the brochure is worth getting so far.



Good morning

ABD cancelled all dates of the Boston tour back in February.  My guess is due to lack of participation.  Truthfully the description of the tour sounded kind of blah.  I think ABD could have come up with something much better.  There are a lot of great things to do in New England that they could have taken advantage of.


----------



## klam_chowder

happy monday folks!!! 



tmli said:


> I didn't mean to say the brochure wasn't worth it -- I just think that if you are ordering to get more details on this specific tour its not very detailed.  It is a good over view of what ABD offers and the quality of their product.



tmli, thx for the clarification - that's what I thought you meant initially too. Forgot to mention in my PP it's great you provided a 'review'.

Another wonderful week of summer to enjoy! 

cheers,


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We are back from a hot and humid week in Florida.  Note to self ...  *NEVER VISIT WDW IN THE SUMMER AGAIN!!!!!!!* 

I am working on downloading some pictures for my Trip Report and will post them soon. 

Did DH like his present??????  Stay tuned ...  

 Jennifer


----------



## miss missy

tmli said:


> Good morning all!  I am sure we will make up time on this thread once more details are released!!
> 
> I didn't mean to say the brochure wasn't worth it -- I just think that if you are ordering to get more details on this specific tour its not very detailed.  It is a good over view of what ABD offers and the quality of their product.



For sure, just an overview.


----------



## miss missy

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> ABD cancelled all dates of the Boston tour back in February.  My guess is due to lack of participation.  Truthfully the description of the tour sounded kind of blah.  I think ABD could have come up with something much better.  There are a lot of great things to do in New England that they could have taken advantage of.



Good thing they did, it rained and rained those weeks


----------



## miss missy

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We are back from a hot and humid week in Florida.  Note to self ...  *NEVER VISIT WDW IN THE SUMMER AGAIN!!!!!!!*
> 
> I am working on downloading some pictures for my Trip Report and will post them soon.
> 
> Did DH like his present??????  Stay tuned ...
> 
> Jennifer



I wanna know how he liked it  

We are going in mid Aug for 12 days LOL, but I so so love the heat and sun. Been in Aug before, no problem. BUT we do sleep in and our start time is usually about 2pm, so we do fine and the nights are great. We just are PM peeps here 

Can't wait to hear how it went!!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning guys!
Well I see I didn't miss much over the weekend while I was gone, that's good.
There is only so much time in the day for reading on the DIS! 
Our weekends this summer will all be long weekends spent at the cottage.
Leave on Friday mornings or Thursday nights, and returning on Monday evenings. Except in August there is one weekend where we won't come home till Tuesday! 
Now if I can just get my eating under control at the cottage.


----------



## stenogoddess

Hi everyone!  It's hot down here.  I mean HOT!  This kind of heat just kills me.   I just want to lay on the sofa under the fan and not move.  Sadly, I have to work.  This heat we have here keeps me from moving to Orlando.  Why?  Well, because Orlando is five hours south of here, which should equal more heat, and I totally cannot handle more heat.  A heat index of 104 is plenty, thanks.  

Also I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to have a bright, glowing, annoying red spot taken off the tip of my nose so that when I meet you all you don't have to avert your eyes and then later talk to other people about the poor Rudolph girl.  I'm worried it's going to hurt, but beauty is pain, right?  I will not chicken out, I will not chicken out, I will not chicken out.  

And it's not covered by insurance.  Of course it isn't.  Why wouldn't the insurance company pay to have a red spot taken off my nose, when they could pay for the rounds of depression and anti-anxity meds I'll surely need if I don't get it removed.  Plus, depression is a gateway for other things that insurance does pay for like my future heart problems, paranoia and eating disorder.  Then there's the depression you all will likely feel after seeing my nose, so more insurance claims there.  They should just save themselves a lot of grief and kick in some money on my nose.  But they aren't.  So, because I'm a good citizen, and vacation partner, I'm going to foot the bill myself tomorrow at 10:00 a.m.

Yes, it HAS been slow at work now that you mention it.  What gave it away that I have too much time on my hands?  This incredibly long, pointless post?  Ahh, I'll work on that!


----------



## Tonya2426

stenogoddess said:


> Hi everyone! It's hot down here. I mean HOT! This kind of heat just kills me. I just want to lay on the sofa under the fan and not move. Sadly, I have to work. This heat we have here keeps me from moving to Orlando. Why? Well, because Orlando is five hours south of here, which should equal more heat, and I totally cannot handle more heat. A heat index of 104 is plenty, thanks.
> 
> Also I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to have a bright, glowing, annoying red spot taken off the tip of my nose so that when I meet you all you don't have to avert your eyes and then later talk to other people about the poor Rudolph girl. I'm worried it's going to hurt, but beauty is pain, right? I will not chicken out, I will not chicken out, I will not chicken out.
> 
> And it's not covered by insurance. Of course it isn't. Why wouldn't the insurance company pay to have a red spot taken off my nose, when they could pay for the rounds of depression and anti-anxity meds I'll surely need if I don't get it removed. Plus, depression is a gateway for other things that insurance does pay for like my future heart problems, paranoia and eating disorder. Then there's the depression you all will likely feel after seeing my nose, so more insurance claims there. They should just save themselves a lot of grief and kick in some money on my nose. But they aren't. So, because I'm a good citizen, and vacation partner, I'm going to foot the bill myself tomorrow at 10:00 a.m.
> 
> Yes, it HAS been slow at work now that you mention it. What gave it away that I have too much time on my hands? This incredibly long, pointless post? Ahh, I'll work on that!


 
I feel your pain about the heat (I live just across the river from Lauren).  My A/C has been working overtime and the weeds in my yard are going crazy but I just don't have the wherewithal to  tackle them in the sauna they call outside.

Good luck at the Dr. tomorrow.  Just think of it like a spa day with a brutal Eastern European aesthetician.


----------



## kab407

Good Morning!

I was on the road last week.  It's nice to be back home!

Jennifer- can't wait for your trip report and your husband's reaction to the ABD Trip.

Lauren - I hope all goes well at the Dr. tomorrow.

Tonya - Wes?!?!?!  I still can't believe it.

We are expecting more rain for tonight, tomorrow and into Thursday.  So far it's been a cool and wet Spring and early entry into Summer here in NJ.

Lunch is calling me!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Tonya - Wes?!?!?! I still can't believe it.


 

I know!!!!  I am still floored.  The girl is a complete idiot.  When she gets a few years older we are NOT letting her in to the Cougar Club.   The Club is reserved for women who have learned from their mistakes and don't repeat them on national tv.  

Jake for the next Bachelor!!!!!!


----------



## spokanemom

Tonya2426 said:
			
		

> Jake for the next Bachelor!!!!!!



Amen Sistah!  

And seriously, Wes???  Ewww.

Now back to your regular ABD Programming...


----------



## Carolinagal

It was 103 in Houston yesterday with 85% humidity. Ugh. We are rapidly approaching drought conditions, but I am sure we will make up for it in August with a hurricane or two.

What you don't want to do is buy ice cream in this heat and then mistakeningly leave it in the back of the SUV squished between the seats for two weeks. (Blue Bell's Pralines and Cream, for those interested). I may have to sell the Pilot, because the ghost of ice cream past won't let go... 

Good luck on the doctor visit, Tonya. Be sure and listen when they tell you to keep out of the sun to minimize scarring, and vitamin E is your friend.


----------



## Tonya2426

I just ordered my first trip related item!!!!  

I'm not the lightest of packers so I bought a travel digital luggage scale so I can avoid those pesky airline weight restrictions.  

http://www.bradsdeals.com/travelon-...00-p-29807-email-13592&emailid=13592&d=062909


----------



## OKW Lover

Tonya2426 said:


> I just ordered my first trip related item!!!!
> 
> I'm not the lightest of packers so I bought a travel digital luggage scale so I can avoid those pesky airline weight restrictions.
> 
> http://www.bradsdeals.com/travelon-...00-p-29807-email-13592&emailid=13592&d=062909



How much does the scale weigh?


----------



## Tonya2426

OKW Lover said:


> How much does the scale weigh?


 

I don't know but I did think of that - so I will see when it gets here.

There was another (more expensive) alternative that was touted as lightweight.  But since there is still plenty of time before it is needed, I will return it if it weighs more than a pound.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> I just ordered my first trip related item!!!!
> 
> I'm not the lightest of packers so I bought a travel digital luggage scale so I can avoid those pesky airline weight restrictions.
> 
> http://www.bradsdeals.com/travelon-...00-p-29807-email-13592&emailid=13592&d=062909



Heres a tip we used in May for PCC 1.0.....
We used our Wii Fit and it was right on the money for weight of our bags.
Of course this only works if you actually own a Wii Fit.....
And only when leaving home, not Disney.
But still.......


Oh, Hi All!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

This is DH opening the envelope with the ABD info ...




His expression is ... are you serious?!?!?!?!

The next one is after the reality of the trip has sunk in ...




His expression is ... can we leave now!!!!!!

We had an amazing time at WDW for DH's birthday.  I felt like a vampire during this trip, like Missy, we were rarely seen outside mid-day (except on DH's birthday).  We went through two cases of water and a case of Gatorade.  It was all well worth it though.  There's no place like WDW to celebrate a birthday.  I saw a lot of people with birthday pins on.  But, when the CMs found out it was actually DH's birthday that day, he was treated extra special everywhere we went.  I have to laugh about our dinner at Tutto Italia.  I got a sitter for the kids and DH went out on his birthday evening for dinner.  I kid you not, we heard the waiters sing "Happy Birthday" ten times while we were there to different patrons.  By the time they came around to Bill, it honestly didn't seem so special anymore.  I found it hard to believe that many people in that particular (non-busy) restaurant had birthdays that day. Oh well.  We did get a yummy cake for free! 

I don't know how y'all that live in the Orlando area cope in the summertime?!?!?!?!  More power to you! 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

When we went on the DVC Member Cruise last year we flew to Orlando from Dallas.  One of our bags was over the weight limit heading to Orlando.  The person at the check-in counter let us move some items around from bag to bag until they were satisfied.  We received so many goodies in our stateroom during that cruise, I was sure we would be over the weight limit coming back and have to pay an extra fee.  We checked our bags in at the Wilderness Lodge.  The CM there didn't even bat and eyelash and let the bags through.  I am 99% sure they were over the weight limit.  How could they not be?????  Are the CMs at the resort airline check-in always that lenient?  Just curious.

I just picked up our DISdog at the boarder yesterday.  I noticed they have this huge floor scale to weigh the animals.  I may ask them if I can use it to weigh our bags.  Doesn't hurt to ask or use the one at the gym.  It has a pretty large base.

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

Lauren, good luck at the Dr.'s tomorrow.  You must have just become Rudolph as I didn't notice anything at all on the ship - just that you're a great Dis'er!  Here's some extra courage for you and wishing it all goes smoothly. 

 back Kathy & Lynne!   Lynne - when you've caught up and settled back into your time zone, I'm looking fwd to hearing about your DLP trip!   BTW, have you tried the obvious stuff like baking soda solution and Febreeze? 

Tonya, the scale looks great!   I have the manual serf version - and I take with me everywhere too    Yours even looks lighter than mine and it's priced about the same. If I hadn't picked mine up a year ago when airlines started charging fees, I'd def get the one you just got! 

Jennifer, glad your DH liked his surprise! 

good nite all,


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> This is DH opening the envelope with the ABD info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His expression is ... are you serious?!?!?!?!
> 
> The next one is after the reality of the trip has sunk in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His expression is ... can we leave now!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jennifer



That is just awesome - I hope I get the same reaction from my DH in October.

The trip is going to be his birthday gift too. 

I always do little itinerary sheets for him for our WDW trips, since we are going down for his birthday, I'm thinking of giving it to him on the plane down. Telling him I made some changes and want him to have an updated plan... Fingers crossed


----------



## stenogoddess

So I'm back from the doctor!  I survived!  Happily between the topical the doc gave me and the waaaay better laser they have, all went better than I thought.  Last time they had to peel me off the ceiling after one pop, but this time I just bravely lay there.  My eyes streamed some, but overall I don't think I embarrassed  myself too much.  This from the girl that passed out when she got her ears pierced.  Yeah, passed out cold.  I know, I know, I'm a delicate flower. 

I hadn't considered needing a scale, but now I know everyone else has one.  That's the problem with never flying, you don't think of things like scales.  hmmm  I'll have to think on that one.  I wonder if my bathroom scale would work?

I'm so excitied for all the people getting ABD surprises.  That's so cool!  I wish I could do that for my DH, but he doesn't react well to travel-related surprises.  I think it's so strange, but I guess we all have our little things. (not me, obviously)  I surprised him with our first Disney cruise a couple of years ago, and I swear it took him three days to finally accept where we were.  

Just wondering, but are any of you all going down for Marathon weekend in January?  That's the trip I'm planning out now.  I "think" I remember Pete saying something about doing a package or something for that weekend.  I need to book something though pretty soon.  I can't decide if I want to use my points or not.  If DU does do a package, it would probably be better than using my points over a weekend.  I'm such a points miser!  LOL

Also a little public service announcement:  One of my aquaintances somehow managed to email everyone in her Facebook email account a conversation she was having with someone else.  I now know more about her and her marriage than I'm sure she wanted me to, friends or not, and so does everyone else she's ever met.  So just be careful out there!  Email can be dangerous! 

Hope everyone is having a good day, stay in the AC, etc...


----------



## corky441

stenogoddess said:


> So I'm back from the doctor!  I survived!  Happily between the topical the doc gave me and the waaaay better laser they have, all went better than I thought.  Last time they had to peel me off the ceiling after one pop, but this time I just bravely lay there.  My eyes streamed some, but overall I don't think I embarrassed  myself too much.  This from the girl that passed out when she got her ears pierced.  Yeah, passed out cold.  I know, I know, I'm a delicate flower.
> 
> I hadn't considered needing a scale, but now I know everyone else has one.  That's the problem with never flying, you don't think of things like scales.  hmmm  I'll have to think on that one.  I wonder if my bathroom scale would work?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, stay in the AC, etc...



Glad to hear everything went ok at the Doctor's. Hope you heal quickly 

As far as the scale goes - I purchased a small luggage scale at our local AAA office. I was only $7.95 and weighs up to 75 pounds. It is very compact and weighs next to nothing in my luggage. 
Here's a quick tip - I took it with me went I went to buy new luggage. I weighed all the different ones the Macy's had and found the lightest weight ones to buy


----------



## miss missy

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> This is DH opening the envelope with the ABD info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His expression is ... are you serious?!?!?!?!
> 
> The next one is after the reality of the trip has sunk in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His expression is ... can we leave now!!!!!!
> 
> We had an amazing time at WDW for DH's birthday.  I felt like a vampire during this trip, like Missy, we were rarely seen outside mid-day (except on DH's birthday).  We went through two cases of water and a case of Gatorade.  It was all well worth it though.  There's no place like WDW to celebrate a birthday.  I saw a lot of people with birthday pins on.  But, when the CMs found out it was actually DH's birthday that day, he was treated extra special everywhere we went.  I have to laugh about our dinner at Tutto Italia.  I got a sitter for the kids and DH went out on his birthday evening for dinner.  I kid you not, we heard the waiters sing "Happy Birthday" ten times while we were there to different patrons.  By the time they came around to Bill, it honestly didn't seem so special anymore.  I found it hard to believe that many people in that particular (non-busy) restaurant had birthdays that day. Oh well.  We did get a yummy cake for free!
> 
> I don't know how y'all that live in the Orlando area cope in the summertime?!?!?!?!  More power to you!
> 
> Jennifer



  so awesome! Thanks for sharing that with us!!


----------



## miss missy

stenogoddess said:


> So I'm back from the doctor!  I survived!  Happily between the topical the doc gave me and the waaaay better laser they have, all went better than I thought.  Last time they had to peel me off the ceiling after one pop, but this time I just bravely lay there.  My eyes streamed some, but overall I don't think I embarrassed  myself too much.  This from the girl that passed out when she got her ears pierced.  Yeah, passed out cold.  I know, I know, I'm a delicate flower.
> 
> I hadn't considered needing a scale, but now I know everyone else has one.  That's the problem with never flying, you don't think of things like scales.  hmmm  I'll have to think on that one.  I wonder if my bathroom scale would work?
> 
> I'm so excitied for all the people getting ABD surprises.  That's so cool!  I wish I could do that for my DH, but he doesn't react well to travel-related surprises.  I think it's so strange, but I guess we all have our little things. (not me, obviously)  I surprised him with our first Disney cruise a couple of years ago, and I swear it took him three days to finally accept where we were.
> 
> Just wondering, but are any of you all going down for Marathon weekend in January?  That's the trip I'm planning out now.  I "think" I remember Pete saying something about doing a package or something for that weekend.  I need to book something though pretty soon.  I can't decide if I want to use my points or not.  If DU does do a package, it would probably be better than using my points over a weekend.  I'm such a points miser!  LOL
> 
> Also a little public service announcement:  One of my aquaintances somehow managed to email everyone in her Facebook email account a conversation she was having with someone else.  I now know more about her and her marriage than I'm sure she wanted me to, friends or not, and so does everyone else she's ever met.  So just be careful out there!  Email can be dangerous!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, stay in the AC, etc...




Lauren - Glad it went well   love when these things are behind us huh! 

OH NO poor girl! That email thing is scary! I feel for her. Guess it could of been worse and could of been about her boss LOL!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hi Everyone

Lauren...glad to hear you are doing OK.  

Jennifer....Way to go on surprising your DH     I love it when a plan comes together !!!

Hey, Kathy, who is Wes?


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hey, Kathy, who is Wes?


 

_Inquiring Cougars want to know...._


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Lauren...glad to hear you are doing OK.
> 
> Jennifer....Way to go on surprising your DH     I love it when a plan comes together !!!
> 
> Hey, Kathy, who is Wes?



Hi Susan & Jason!

So you want to know who Wes is????????


Thankfully, no one I know personally.  Lord knows what you would tell him about me!

Wes is one of the bachelors and the Bachelorette (ABC Reality show).  Tonya, Nikki and I were having a FB chat while the show was on Monday night.  

Wes is a scumbag. I wouldn't touch Wes with a 10-foot pole.  He would even come close to meeting my Cougar standards!

Lauren- glad everything went well at the Dr today.


----------



## klam_chowder

Marilee - I missed that it was a surprise for your DH. Your plan sounds great; then y'all can talk about it on the plane ride down 

Lauren - wonderful to hear it all went smoothly for you. Speedy healing 

You can use your bathroom scale on the way to DLR. On the way back home u can just borrow mine if you want 

I'm not running  but saw this thread title a bit ago:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2162538

It might give you some answers or at least you could post there and hopefully someone will know. Good luck on your run - how exciting! 

That's it for me til after the w/end. We're taking an extended one and checking out Lake Placid. We're finally getting in some camping but it looks like Ursula is in charge of the forecast - here's hoping for 

Have a wonderful weekend all! 

cheers,


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> Hi Susan & Jason!
> 
> So you want to know who Wes is????????
> 
> 
> Thankfully, no one I know personally.  Lord knows what you would tell him about me!
> 
> Wes is one of the bachelors and the Bachelorette (ABC Reality show).  Tonya, Nikki and I were having a FB chat while the show was on Monday night.
> 
> Wes is a scumbag. I wouldn't touch Wes with a 10-foot pole.  He would even come close to meeting my Cougar standards!
> 
> Lauren- glad everything went well at the Dr today.



I am with you on the Wes thing.
He is a scum bag, and I would not get close to him either.
I can't believe he is still there.

Lauren I am glad everything went well at the Dr.'s for you.
I had a birth mark removed off my forehead a few years ago.
I won't get into details here, but I am glad I did it.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> That is just awesome - I hope I get the same reaction from my DH in October.
> 
> The trip is going to be his birthday gift too.
> 
> I always do little itinerary sheets for him for our WDW trips, since we are going down for his birthday, I'm thinking of giving it to him on the plane down. Telling him I made some changes and want him to have an updated plan... Fingers crossed



 *Good luck with the surprise!*

DH was reading and re-reading the ABD itinerary sheet I included with his card with more excitement each time.  I don't get to surprise DH often (Okay, maybe three times in our marriage ... Will, Emily and Cole our kids. ).  So, this was a treat for me too!

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Does anyone know when ABD confirms this trip with Dreams Unlimited?  I used my debit Visa for the deposit and want to balance my checkbook!  It's driving me crazy.  I moved the $600 over from savings and it is calling me to be spent.  

Since I am a SAHM, DH is the bread-winner of the family.  He asked on his birthday how much the trip was going to cost.  I told him to enjoy his birthday and we would talk numbers later.  When we got home from WDW he was dealt the news of the price.  I have never spent that much money without consulting him first.  So, I winced expecting a "What!  Are you crazy?!?!?!"  He pleasantly surprised me.  He knows this is a once in a lifetime trip for us.  We never do anything for ourselves.  He moved our November 2009 Disney cruise to November 2010 so we can pay cash for the trip.  I love my *"Disney Husband"*.  

 Jennifer


----------



## miss missy

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Does anyone know when ABD confirms this trip with Dreams Unlimited?  I used my debit Visa for the deposit and want to balance my checkbook!  It's driving me crazy.  I moved the $600 over from savings and it is calling me to be spent.
> 
> Since I am a SAHM, DH is the bread-winner of the family.  He asked on his birthday how much the trip was going to cost.  I told him to enjoy his birthday and we would talk numbers later.  When we got home from WDW he was dealt the news of the price.  I have never spent that much money without consulting him first.  So, I winced expecting a "What!  Are you crazy?!?!?!"  He pleasantly surprised me.  He knows this is a once in a lifetime trip for us.  We never do anything for ourselves.  He moved our November 2009 Disney cruise to November 2010 so we can pay cash for the trip.  I love my *"Disney Husband"*.
> 
> Jennifer



Not sure on the deposit, Kevin will know. I would think ABD hasn't gotten the contract ot them yet, but should be soon. 

Move it again to the December 2010 cruise with the podcasters!! It'll give you another month too


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Does anyone know when ABD confirms this trip with Dreams Unlimited?  I used my debit Visa for the deposit and want to balance my checkbook!  It's driving me crazy.  I moved the $600 over from savings and it is calling me to be spent.



Hi Jennifer,

Adventures By Disney will not allow us to process the deposits for this trip until they are ready to release actual pricing and the contracts have been ok'd / signed.

This was stated early on, but it bears repeating.....

Once I am given the go ahead to process your deposits, I will do just that *as long as the actual price is the same or less than originally stated.*

ABD has assured us that the pricing "should not be higher" than what was originally stated and I tend to believe them. There have been many discussions regarding this trip.

On the outside chance that the price is higher....I will email each and every one of the folks signed up for this trip with that information and decisions can be made based on the information at the time. My fingers and toes are double crossed that I dont have to send that email.

Going under the assumption that ABD keeps their part of the bargain, deposits will be made as soon as I have the ok from them.

Once your deposit is made, you will receive an email letting you know that this process has begun.

You will have 14 days from the day the deposit was made to request a full refund should you change your mind. After the 14 day grace period, your deposit becomes non-refundable.

Once I have the information available, we can start discussing airfare, pre- and post- night stays, trip insurance etc.

If you have any further questions....you can ask here or you can email at Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.

Please understand that I am as anxious as everyone else to get this underway. I promise I am not dragging my feet. I have to wait for the ok from ABD to start the process.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

miss missy said:


> Move it again to the December 2010 cruise with the podcasters!! It'll give you another month too



  Very tempting.  We had allot of fun on the SS Member Cruise last September (DVC Member Cruise).  However, there were so many activities planned, we needed a vacation from our vacation when we got home.  My favorite activity was learning to draw Mickey Mouse from Don "Duckie" Williams.  He was on our seven night cruise the year before too.  He is amazing on how quickly he can draw a character.  He has a pretty great background story too.  After hearing the Podcast on the Podcast Cruise, it sounded a little more "laid back" than the DVC Cruise.  However, we have our deposit with DCL.  We can't get it back or transfer it to another agent like DU because it was originally booked for a suite (or at least that is how it was explained to me.  Kevin, correct me if I was misinformed.  Thanks!)  So, we keep moving the date further and further out in hopes of getting a 2011 sailing.  DH did inquire if we could transfer the deposit to the Disney Dream.  The CM told him we have to wait until this fall when the itinerary comes out.  We don't want to be on the maiden voyage.  I want all the kinks worked out before we embark.  

  Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> This was stated early on, but it bears repeating.....



  Yes, I'm a PITA sometimes.  DH can atest to that.   I know you will let us know when everything is worked out with ABD.   *Thank you for coordinating this amazing trip!*

I know DH is really looking forward to the trip too.  He has started discussing some pre-Tour plans like renting a convertible and driving up the PCH or relaxing on the beach.  Usually, he leaves the planning to me.  It has been fun discussing our options.  

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Hey everyone!  I am the lucky man who is happily married to Jennifer.    We used to post under the same DIS account a couple of years ago but I think it really confused people regarding who they were actually talking with.   

Well my name is Bill and I use the account DisneyTaylors and I cannot wait to go on this trip.  I was so surprised by this wonderful gift and I am still smiling just thinking about it.    I am anxious to continue thinking about this trip, making the plans, and getting to know all of you.

And, if 12+ years of marraige has taught me anything, I am not touching the comment below with a ten foot pole.  



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Yes, I'm a PITA sometimes.  DH can atest to that.



- Bill


----------



## stenogoddess

You are a wise DH indeed Bill.  Welcome to the "family"


I didn't know if anyone else was a photo junkie like I am, but I wanted to post the link to the DL picture of the day thread.  I'm really loving the daily dose.  Also there's a great castle shot that I was trying to figure out how the guy did because it looked like the camera was so high.  I thought maybe he was standing on something.  Turns out he's 6'4".  I wonder who I know going on the trip 6'4" or above who might be able to help me out.  HHHMMM let's think.....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32583739#post32583739

And lastly I have DVC addonitis BAD.  Someone please disconnect my phone and sit on me.  Thanks!


----------



## katscradle

Just thoght I would pop in and say Hi! 
I hope everyone had a great holiday. 
I am loving long weekends at the cottage. 
I got my flowers planted this weekend.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We spotted our first DIS Unplugged t-shirt at WDW this past trip.  A gentleman was wearing it exiting the MK on Monday, June 22nd, around 3 AM.  DH first spotted it and nudged me.  The man was ahead of us walking with his family.  So, we didn't bother him.

I've met other DISers at WDW by chance a few trips.  I am a friendly person and tend to chat up the people around me when on the Disney transportation.  Somehow, planning for our trips always comes up and the DISboards is mentioned as a great resource when planning a WDW trip.   

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Sorry it's late but ...

*Happy Fourth of July!*





 I hope everyone had a nice 4th of July weekend. It was a beautiful day here in Texas on Saturday.  The sun was shining and the pool was very inviting.  Bill and I host an annual bbq and swim party every 4th.  He jokes with me that I had to get the "fake house" ready for the party.  Don't get me wrong, I keep a clean and tidy house.  But I have to admit, when we have guests coming over I go the extra mile for a spotless house. Just as he does with the yard. If anyone has seen _Everybody Loves Raymond_, there's a funny episode on this subject.  Bill nudged me when we were watching it.  

 Sunday was a gloomy day around here.  It rained pretty much most of the day.  With the chaos in the house the day before, we decided to get out of the house and take the kids to the movies.  We went to see Up in 3D.  Bill made a very funny joke after paying for the tickets.  It was three extra dollars per ticket because it was in Disney 3D. He walked away from the ticket booth and said 3D stands for three extra dollars in Disney's case.   Also, when the coming attractions were playing one of the announcements were that you could put your 3D glasses in a bin after exiting for them to be recycled.  A man behind me shouted, "I paid three dollars for these glasses.  I'm keeping them!"   Have any of you seen the movie Up?  The beginning is sooooooooo sad.   There was a woman sitting next to me with her daughter.  I could hear the Mom over there sniffling from crying.    I glanced down at Bill and whispered, "This is a kid movie?"  It did pick-up and the beginning scenes were crucial to plot of the movie.  It was a very cute and moving story.    Definitely an adult *AND* kid movie.  However, I didn't see where the 3D enhanced the movie?  Bill took DS9 to see Monsters vs Aliens in 3D and said that movie was pretty cool in 3D.  I have to take DD6 on a "girls day" to the movies before it is out of the theatres.  

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy Hump Day folks! 

Lauren - thx a mint for that link   the pics! Especially the one from July 6 (post 3519) of the Grand Californian Hotel - it was so exciting to see it again! When I was in DLR in March, I checked out the GC public areas and can't believe we'll be staying there  

Kat - great to hear y'all enjoying cottage season!  While you planted flowers, I came back to my beautiful hanging baskets being completely decapitated by a groundhog family that decided to move in under our shed while we were gone.  I took the baskets down from our front verandah and moved them to the back deck thinking they'd get rain water, and would keep them away from the grasshoppers in the front 

I'm now waiting for one of the groundhog family to get into the trap    Unfortunately, I've already been waiting 2 days!  

Jennifer - sounds like it was a great weekend for you 

We took an extended long w/end and had a fab time camping at Lake Placid. It was rained one entire nite but the payoff was intermittent  the next day. We inner tubed down part of the Ausable River - DH was ahead of me and cleared the first "rapids" unscathed...I was relaxing until the currents swept me over the most turbulent part and I got sloshed wet   The downpour, just as we reached the end, didn't make any difference to me  

Just saw Up last nite too. Amazing story telling - so many layers to it.  DH thought it was so sad that he didn't even want to go for our standard operating procedure ice cream afterwards.  

Okay, y'all tired of reading my post yet?!   

cheers,


----------



## MenashaCorp

stenogoddess said:


> And lastly I have *DVC addonitis* BAD. Someone please disconnect my phone and sit on me. Thanks!


 

I got a bad case of that when we were at DL in April, which led to adding on VGC points.... I wish I could help you out and say I regret it, but ... 

I don't  .. 

Hope you find someone to sit on you soon....


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

klam_chowder said:


> When I was in DLR in March, I checked out the GC public areas and can't believe we'll be staying there



We visited DLR as a family for the first time this past March.  When were you there????  We were there from *March 15 - 19*.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  We loved this hotel!  

This was my favorite part of our room:





Our room was in the main building right above the main entrance (Magic building).  We could see the fireworks from our room.  I know the kids are always going to remember getting into their pjs and watching the fireworks from our balcony.  Great Disney memories. 

We attended the Chip 'n Dale Critter Breakfast one morning.  I know we do it on the Tour too.  It was a smaller breakfast buffet than we had encounted before.  But, yummy!  The man making the omelettes was great.  I am glad we are going back with the Tour.  

Here are some pictures from our breakfast at the Storytellers Cafe: 





















When we walked into the Grand Californian Hotel it reminded me of the Wilderness Lodge.  But, on a much smaller scale.  I can't wait to actually stay there.  With the new GCV being built, we definitely will he heading west more often.  We live in Texas and are smack in the middle of the US.  It took us about three extra hours to get to DLR than WDW.  It was a nice change of scenery.  We plan to take the *kids* back to DLR when they complete Cars Land at DCA in 2012.

This is what we saw at DCA in March 2009:












 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> And lastly I have DVC addonitis BAD.  Someone please disconnect my phone and sit on me.  Thanks!



 Very funny!

We made a special trip in October 2007 to WDW just to buy into DVC.  We are bad and very addicted to "anything" Disney.  

Hi, my name is Jennifer and I am a Disney addict.  

When we did the DVC Member Cruise last year, they threw out all kinds of incentives to add-on.  The group on the cruise were the first people offered the chance to buy into Bay Lake Tower.  We stopped over at the BLT model at SSR before embarking the cruise and decided they were *NOT* for us as a "home" resort.  Too modern and expensive.  We are very happy with our choice of AKV.    We get to stay there for the first time in December (Kidani Village two-bedroom savanna-view ).  We stopped by to check-out the completed resort on our quick WDW trip in May.    We love this resort and wouldn't mind staying there every trip if we couldn't get into another DVC resort.  That was our main point in a home resort.  That is why we didn't go the cheaper route with SSR, even though they were pretty much giving those points away at the time.  Maybe in twenty years when the "newness" wears off BLT, we'll try staying there a few nights to be close to MK.  

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

hey folks only half more day til TGIF! 



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We visited DLR as a family for the first time this past March.  When were you there????  We were there from *March 15 - 19*.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  We loved this hotel!



Jennifer - I didn't know that I already know you!   I was there March 18, early afternoon and spent the day touring DTD and the hotels.  your pics of DLH.  I was in the parks March 19-21. So we prolly passed each other at some point  I wore my Dis Unplugged t-shirt to the parks one day but got no bites 

Your kids are adorable at the C&D breakie!    Hey, I want a Mickey waffle!   

cheers,


----------



## katscradle

DisneyTaylors said:


> Hey everyone!  I am the lucky man who is happily married to Jennifer.    We used to post under the same DIS account a couple of years ago but I think it really confused people regarding who they were actually talking with.
> 
> Well my name is Bill and I use the account DisneyTaylors and I cannot wait to go on this trip.  I was so surprised by this wonderful gift and I am still smiling just thinking about it.    I am anxious to continue thinking about this trip, making the plans, and getting to know all of you.
> 
> And, if 12+ years of marraige has taught me anything, I am not touching the comment below with a ten foot pole.
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



Welcome Bill! 
We look forward getting to know you as well as your lovely wife Jennifer.
I am Katherine, and my DH is John also known as 3guysandagal here on the boards.  
I had hoped we might get a chance to meet you two at DAP.
I was a little sad when I saw you would not be attending DAP. 
Let us know if you change your mind on the above.
As for your last comment about not touching that with a 10 foot pole I chuckled and thought smart man.


----------



## miss missy

sad news for our friends Kevin and John 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2225674


----------



## miss missy

DisneyTaylors said:


> Hey everyone!  I am the lucky man who is happily married to Jennifer.    We used to post under the same DIS account a couple of years ago but I think it really confused people regarding who they were actually talking with.
> 
> Well my name is Bill and I use the account DisneyTaylors and I cannot wait to go on this trip.  I was so surprised by this wonderful gift and I am still smiling just thinking about it.    I am anxious to continue thinking about this trip, making the plans, and getting to know all of you.
> 
> And, if 12+ years of marraige has taught me anything, I am not touching the comment below with a ten foot pole.
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill




Hi Bill!  Welcome ot the mad house here   Congrat's on the surprise!

I can already tell you are a smart man


----------



## katscradle

miss missy said:


> sad news for our friends Kevin and John
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2225674



I know I haven't thought of anything else since I heard.
I only hope they are all in the comfort of each others arms.


----------



## klam_chowder

miss missy said:


> sad news for our friends Kevin and John
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2225674



thx for posting the link, missy. Some days I don't scan the general boards and would have missed it. Sad news 

cheers,


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

miss missy said:


> sad news for our friends Kevin and John
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2225674



Thank you for the link.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Kevin and the Klose family right now.  What a tragedy.  Hearing about something like this does make you hug your loved ones a little tighter.  I will never take for granted Bill coming home safely to me each evening.  You never know what tomorrow will bring.  

Our condolences to the Klose family in their time of sorrow. 

Jennifer (& Family)


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Happy Monday All!* 

We had another scorcher weekend here in Texas.  It was well over a hundred all weekend.  We attended a wedding on Saturday afternoon/evening.  It was one of Bill's nephew getting married.  You know your getting old when all of your husband's nieces and nephews start getting married.  Since there was a dinner reception after the ceremony, all the boys were dressed up and in ties.  I felt bad for them because it was still hot.  DD6 and I got to wear cooler sundresses.  Sometimes, it pays to be female. 

We relaxed around the house on Sunday and swam for a bit.  After lunch, Bill and I popped in a dvd from Netflix and sent the kids upstairs to play.  We watched *The Wrestler.*  Have any of you seen it?  I could have done without the strip club scenes.  It was still a good movie.  Sad, but good.

My birthday is coming up next weekend.  I don't know what Bill has planned.  However, I do know there will be a cheesecake involved.  He always makes my annual birthday cheesecake.  I can't wait! 

*Have a great week everyone!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## miss missy

Oh Jennifer- yay Bday's are fun   Hope you have a good one!!


Been busy here. I need to get my Aug trip plans solid, it'll be here before i know it.

Hope Kevin is doing ok   sad times.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Happy Monday All!*
> 
> We had another scorcher weekend here in Texas.  It was well over a hundred all weekend.  We attended a wedding on Saturday afternoon/evening.  It was one of Bill's nephew getting married.  You know your getting old when all of your husband's nieces and nephews start getting married.  Since there was a dinner reception after the ceremony, all the boys were dressed up and in ties.  I felt bad for them because it was still hot.  DD6 and I got to wear cooler sundresses.  Sometimes, it pays to be female.
> 
> We relaxed around the house on Sunday and swam for a bit.  After lunch, Bill and I popped in a dvd from Netflix and sent the kids upstairs to play.  We watched *The Wrestler.*  Have any of you seen it?  I could have done without the strip club scenes.  It was still a good movie.  Sad, but good.
> 
> My birthday is coming up next weekend.  I don't know what Bill has planned.  However, I do know there will be a cheesecake involved.  He always makes my annual birthday cheesecake.  I can't wait!
> 
> *Have a great week everyone!*
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer when is your birthday?
Mine is on the 19th.
Yay for birthday's, a reason to eat cake.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> Jennifer when is your birthday?
> Mine is on the 19th.
> Yay for birthday's, a reason to eat cake.



My birthday is *July 18th*. So close.  We're both Cancers (just like my DH, Bill).  I like you already!  Any plans for your birthday on Sunday? 

 *Happy early Birthday Katherine! * 

Bill makes me a yummy *cheesecake* every year for my birthday.  I love a Renaissance Man.    I have a question ...  *is it a pie or cake?* 

  Whatever is it, it is goooooood! 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

miss missy said:


> Oh Jennifer- yay Bday's are fun   Hope you have a good one!!
> 
> 
> Been busy here. I need to get my Aug trip plans solid, it'll be here before i know it.
> 
> Hope Kevin is doing ok   sad times.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Thank you for the kind birthday wishes! 

The summer is going by so quickly.  August will be here before you know it and you'll be on your way.  

I get to make our ADRs in August for our November/December WDW trip.   I have a tentative ADR list.  Has anyone used the new online ADR system *SUCCESSFULLY*?  DH said it has gotten horrible reviews and that I might as well just call in. 

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> My birthday is *July 18th*. So close.  We're both Cancers (just like my DH, Bill).  I like you already!  Any plans for your birthday on Sunday?
> 
> *Happy early Birthday Katherine! *
> 
> Bill makes me a yummy *cheesecake* every year for my birthday.  I love a Renaissance Man.    I have a question ...  *is it a pie or cake?*
> 
> Whatever is it, it is goooooood!
> 
> Jennifer




There are no plans for my birthday this year.
I can't complain as I am getting a new car soon.
Just waiting on the delivery. 
I will have a cake though and make a nice family dinner. 
I hope your birthday is very special.


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Thank you for the kind birthday wishes!
> 
> The summer is going by so quickly.  August will be here before you know it and you'll be on your way.
> 
> I get to make our ADRs in August for our November/December WDW trip.   I have a tentative ADR list.  Has anyone used the new online ADR system *SUCCESSFULLY*?  DH said it has gotten horrible reviews and that I might as well just call in.
> 
> Jennifer



I have used the online ADR system quite a bit without any problems.  But keep in mind that if you are a DVC member staying on points you won't be able to take advantage of the 90 + 10 rule with the online system.  The system doesn't recognize the reservation number.  It is a glitch in the system and they are working on it.  I am a DVC member and am sharing in this problem with everyone.  But I like the freedom of checking for my own dining times so much that I just book each of my desired ADR's 90 days out.  It only takes about 2 minutes.  From what I understand they are also having the same glitch if you booked through a travel agent.  The system doesn't recognize those reservation numbers either.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> There are no plans for my birthday this year.
> I can't complain as I am getting a new car soon.
> Just waiting on the delivery.
> I will have a cake though and make a nice family dinner.
> I hope your birthday is very special.





Podcast Cruise 1

And a new car...

And DAP....

And ABD....

And PCC 2.....




Happy Birthday sweetheart....


(Merry Christmas too)


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Podcast Cruise 1
> 
> And a new car...
> 
> And DAP....
> 
> And ABD....
> 
> And PCC 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday sweetheart....
> 
> 
> (Merry Christmas too)



Honey PPC 1 was for Mother's Day 
The car is for my birthday 
DAP and PCC 2 well we were going to be at WDW at that time anyway. 
Oh and ABD is our 10th Anniversary gift to us. 
OH and I forgot......I Love You!!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tickledtink33 said:


> But keep in mind that if you are a DVC member staying on points you won't be able to take advantage of the 90 + 10 rule with the online system.  The system doesn't recognize the reservation number.  It is a glitch in the system and they are working on it.  I am a DVC member and am sharing in this problem with everyone.



  Thank you for the heads-up on the DVC reservations glitch.  We are staying at the BWV and AKV on points in November and December.  It will be our first stay at both resorts.  I can't wait! 

 Jennifer


----------



## macman752

Another July birthday here. Mine was yesterday.

DW and I went to MK for a couple of hours. Picked up the gift card, did a couple of rides then the Wishes Fireworks Dessert Buffet.

We were seated at a front row table for two. All the desserts were delicious and the view of the fireworks was spectacular.


----------



## aspen37

Before I forget I wanted to say
Happy Birthday Jennifer, and Katherine!


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Another July birthday here. Mine was yesterday.
> 
> DW and I went to MK for a couple of hours. Picked up the gift card, did a couple of rides then the Wishes Fireworks Dessert Buffet.
> 
> We were seated at a front row table for two. All the desserts were delicious and the view of the fireworks was spectacular.




Happy Belated Birthday! 
Sounds like it was a good one.


----------



## klam_chowder

macman752 said:


> Another July birthday here. Mine was yesterday.
> 
> DW and I went to MK for a couple of hours. Picked up the gift card, did a couple of rides then the Wishes Fireworks Dessert Buffet.
> 
> We were seated at a front row table for two. All the desserts were delicious and the view of the fireworks was spectacular.



Sounds absolutely wonderful macman! Happy Belated! 

 Kat & Jennifer - enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! 

It's the weekend! 

cheers,


----------



## miss missy

Kat & Jennifer Happy Bday!!!


----------



## katscradle

Happy Birthday Jennifer


----------



## corky441

*
Happy Birthday Jennifer & Katherine*


----------



## Dodie

Hi everyone! I seem to forget to make my way over to this thread, but I am thinking about this trip a LOT already! 

_I am still wondering about the four "mystery guests" though._


----------



## slapwhitey

We are looking forward to this trip as well. Can't wait. Problem is...like a lot of us on here. We have so many different trips scheduled from now til then that I can't devote all my research into just one trip. Woe is me. What a tough predicament.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Thank you for all the birthday wishes!* 

I had a wonderful birthday weekend.  We relaxed around the house on Saturday, swam in the pool and Bill made me a yummy steak dinner.  The birthday cheesecake was delicious as usual.  Now on to one my presents ...

I've worn glasses since I was eight years old.  I turned 37 this past Saturday.  So, I've worn glasses for 29 years of my life.  Bill had lasik surgery two years ago.  His first words after the surgery were ... "I wish I had done it sooner."  He knows my glasses have been a *HUGE* burden in my life from swimming in the pool to riding rollercoasters or just being able to see the alarm clock in the morning.  So, Bill took it upon himself to make me an appointment for this morning with the doctor that performed his lasik surgery for a consultation.  Before having the surgery, they have to so some tests to make sure I am a suitable candidate for lasik (I was told about 20% of people are *NOT *able to have lasik).  After about an hour of read this line and look at this light, I was told I *AM* a candidate for lasik.    I did an internal happy dance in the office.  On Friday, I will be glasses free! 

I have to tell you the funny way Bill presented this present to me.  I opened a box that had Mike from Monster, Inc. on one end and a laser pointer glued to DS9's Legos on the other end.  There was a sign next to the laser that read "Press Me".  When I pressed the laser, it pointed right into Mike's big eye.    I have to give Bill credit, that was *VERY* creative.  I took a picture.  I'll post it when I load the pictures into photobucket.

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Jennifer:

Thats very exciting news for you.  Good luck on Friday!


----------



## katscradle

Jen congrats! I had lasic eye surgery back in 2007 and I feel like it is a whole new life. What a differance.


----------



## Carolinagal

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *I have to tell you the funny way Bill presented this present to me.  I opened a box that had Mike from Monster, Inc. on one end and a laser pointer glued to DS9's Legos on the other end.  There was a sign next to the laser that read "Press Me".  When I pressed the laser, it pointed right into Mike's big eye.    I have to give Bill credit, that was VERY creative.  I took a picture.  I'll post it when I load the pictures into photobucket.
> 
> Jennifer*


*

So sorry to be late, but wishing you all very Happy Birthday wishes! 

Jennifer, Bill is extremely creative to have thought of that!! Very good luck luck with the surgery!! Alas, I am one of the 20% (actually, was told I could have it in one eye but would still need glasses) so I envy you. I hope all goes well and that the healing is quick and pain free.*


----------



## miss missy

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thank you for all the birthday wishes!*
> 
> I had a wonderful birthday weekend.  We relaxed around the house on Saturday, swam in the pool and Bill made me a yummy steak dinner.  The birthday cheesecake was delicious as usual.  Now on to one my presents ...
> 
> I've worn glasses since I was eight years old.  I turned 37 this past Saturday.  So, I've worn glasses for 29 years of my life.  Bill had lasik surgery two years ago.  His first words after the surgery were ... "I wish I had done it sooner."  He knows my glasses have been a *HUGE* burden in my life from swimming in the pool to riding rollercoasters or just being able to see the alarm clock in the morning.  So, Bill took it upon himself to make me an appointment for this morning with the doctor that performed his lasik surgery for a consultation.  Before having the surgery, they have to so some tests to make sure I am a suitable candidate for lasik (I was told about 20% of people are *NOT *able to have lasik).  After about an hour of read this line and look at this light, I was told I *AM* a candidate for lasik.    I did an internal happy dance in the office.  On Friday, I will be glasses free!
> 
> I have to tell you the funny way Bill presented this present to me.  I opened a box that had Mike from Monster, Inc. on one end and a laser pointer glued to DS9's Legos on the other end.  There was a sign next to the laser that read "Press Me".  When I pressed the laser, it pointed right into Mike's big eye.    I have to give Bill credit, that was *VERY* creative.  I took a picture.  I'll post it when I load the pictures into photobucket.
> 
> Jennifer



thats so awesome! someday I will get ittoo. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy Tuesday folks! 

Jennifer, smooth sailing on Friday! 

Hey Lynne! 

I'm getting even more excited about this trip too   Completely unexpectedly, our Christmas travel plans have us starting in LA, and DH was looking at the calender and said we should head down a few days early so we can go to Disneyland!  

Oh boy!!!   I can't wait to show him PoC, scream on California Screaming and Matterhorn, sail the SS Columbia and snack on a Trio of Fritters while waiting for RDCT fireworks! 

He only remembers the submarines from his trip to DLR as a kid, so we'll have to go submerge with Nemo too. And of course, go on a wild ride with Mr. Toad.  

I'll be feeling a lot less guilty about doing ABD without him now!   

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thank you for all the birthday wishes!*
> 
> I had a wonderful birthday weekend.  We relaxed around the house on Saturday, swam in the pool and Bill made me a yummy steak dinner.  The birthday cheesecake was delicious as usual.  Now on to one my presents ...
> 
> I've worn glasses since I was eight years old.  I turned 37 this past Saturday.  So, I've worn glasses for 29 years of my life.  Bill had lasik surgery two years ago.  His first words after the surgery were ... "I wish I had done it sooner."  He knows my glasses have been a *HUGE* burden in my life from swimming in the pool to riding rollercoasters or just being able to see the alarm clock in the morning.  So, Bill took it upon himself to make me an appointment for this morning with the doctor that performed his lasik surgery for a consultation.  Before having the surgery, they have to so some tests to make sure I am a suitable candidate for lasik (I was told about 20% of people are *NOT *able to have lasik).  After about an hour of read this line and look at this light, I was told I *AM* a candidate for lasik.    I did an internal happy dance in the office.  On Friday, I will be glasses free!
> 
> I have to tell you the funny way Bill presented this present to me.  I opened a box that had Mike from Monster, Inc. on one end and a laser pointer glued to DS9's Legos on the other end.  There was a sign next to the laser that read "Press Me".  When I pressed the laser, it pointed right into Mike's big eye.    I have to give Bill credit, that was *VERY* creative.  I took a picture.  I'll post it when I load the pictures into photobucket.
> 
> Jennifer



Congrats on Lasik! That was a very creative way to tell you! Good job Bill.



Carolinagal said:


> So sorry to be late, but wishing you all very Happy Birthday wishes!
> 
> Jennifer, Bill is extremely creative to have thought of that!! Very good luck luck with the surgery!! Alas, I am one of the 20% (actually, was told I could have it in one eye but would still need glasses) so I envy you. I hope all goes well and that the healing is quick and pain free.



I also am in the 20% that can't have it.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

macman752 said:


> Another July birthday here. Mine was yesterday.
> 
> DW and I went to MK for a couple of hours. Picked up the gift card, did a couple of rides then the Wishes Fireworks Dessert Buffet.
> 
> We were seated at a front row table for two. All the desserts were delicious and the view of the fireworks was spectacular.



*Happy belated Birthday Dave!!!*

Sorry, I missed this post last week. Another Cancer in the group!  On our Fifth Anniversary, Bill and I got matching tattoos.  Since we are both Cancers, we got the Cancer symbol on our ankles.  That hurt!  Ouch!  I am not really into tattoos or self-inflected pain.  However, I do want to get a Disney tattoo eventually.  I'm 50/50 on what I want to get, Tink or Snow White.  I'm leaning more towards Snow White because I see Tinker Bell ones everywhere and I am a brunette like Snow White.  One day ...

 Jennifer


----------



## Carolinagal

Hi Jen - 

How was surgery?? hope everything went well!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Carolinagal said:


> Hi Jen -
> 
> How was surgery?? hope everything went well!



I'm getting it done tomorrow.  Thank you for asking.  

I've had to put two sets of eye drops in my eyes today every four hours.  I am not an eye drops person.  I have to pry my eyes open to keep them from blinking before I can get the drops in.  I can't wait to see how I get them in after the surgery.  

My appointment is at 11 AM tomorrow.  I am anxious and have butterflies in my stomach.  I am going to need that valium they give you before the procedure.  I can't imagine life without my glasses.

I have to rest my eyes this weekend.  So, no computer time for me.  I'll check back in with y'all early next week and let you know how it went.  I can't open my eyes for four hours after the surgery.  It's a great time to catch up on some Podcasts.

*Thank you for all the kind well wishes!*
*Jennifer*

*Here's the picture of Mike and the laser Bill gave me for my birthday.*





*Also, what's a Disney fan without a Mickey phone.  This was from the children for my birthday. He talks when it rings.  Very cute!*





*Yummy birthday cheesecake compliments of DH.*


----------



## stenogoddess

Jen:  Good luck!  Fingers crossed!  It's going to go great.


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Happy belated Birthday Dave!!!*
> 
> Sorry, I missed this post last week. Another Cancer in the group!  On our Fifth Anniversary, Bill and I got matching tattoos.  Since we are both Cancers, we got the Cancer symbol on our ankles.  That hurt!  Ouch!  I am not really into tattoos or self-inflected pain.  However, I do want to get a Disney tattoo eventually.  I'm 50/50 on what I want to get, Tink or Snow White.  I'm leaning more towards Snow White because I see Tinker Bell ones everywhere and I am a brunette like Snow White.  One day ...
> 
> Jennifer




I have always wanted a Snow White tattoo.
Another thing we have in common. 
I have always wondered what Snow White would like like old and full of wrinkles.


----------



## katscradle

Jen just wanted you to know that after my Lasic.
I had a lot of trouble opening my eyes and they were very watery.
I felt awful. 
I came home and went to bed for 3 hours and when I woke up I felt alot better. 
It has all been great from there though.
That was 18 months ago.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Hey, I wanted to let everyone know that Jennifer's surgery went flawlessly and as of her follow-up this morning, she is seeing 20/15...without glasses!!!  Woohoo!    We appreciate all of the kind wishes she has gotten and she should be back DIS'ing before you know it.  Talk to you all soon.

- Bill


----------



## Carolinagal

I am glad it was so successful and I hope she is feeling OK.

That was a wonderful gift and I really enjoyed your presentation - very clever!!

Have a great weekend


----------



## stenogoddess

Yeah Jen!


----------



## macman752

Great news. Congrats, Jen!


----------



## corky441

Wonderful news Jen


----------



## katscradle

Bill thanks for the update. 
That is awesome news. 
This was a wonderful gift to give her.


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy start of the week folks! 

Great to hear that it went well, Jen 

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

Thanks for the update Bill.  I'm glad everything went well with the surgery.


----------



## slapwhitey

Great news Jen. DW wants to get that surgery as well someday. Nice to hear it went well.


----------



## miss missy

Jen!!  


Been busy here, just wanted to say hi to everyone!  I leave in 19 days for WDW


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Jennifer thanks everyone for their kind words!  

Is it just me or does cloudy weather zap your motivation?  It has been unusally rainy lately in N. Texas and I am finding it hard to get excited about doing anything.    I am not complaining though as I was already tired of the 105 degree days.  Talk to you all soon.

- Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Thank you for all the well wishes!!!!! *

I can't believe it ... *I CAN SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It was the weirdest procedure I have ever endured.  I have never seen the movie *Clockwork Orange*.  But, I have seen the clip with the man's eyes being pryed open with these metal things.  That is exactly what they did to me.  It was like something out of a movie.  Those that have had this procedure, know exactly what I am talking (writing) about.  It didn't hurt, but was *VERY *uncomfortable.  

I had to keep my eyes closed for four hours after the surgery.  Bill was great and downloaded tons of Podcasts for me.  I didn't realize how many DIS Unplugged Podcasts I had missed over the past few weeks.  I am all caught up now.  I've been taking it easy on my eyes.  Today/tonight is really the first time I have been online.  My eyes get tired if I try and read too much.  So, no books for awhile.  I have to stick to magazines.  Even typing this, I've had to take a few breaks to rest my eyes.  It's a weird feeling.  I'm still wearing my "goggles" in bed at night.  They are to prevent me from rubbing my eyes in my sleep.  I even wear the goggles in the shower.  I'm not suppose to get water in my eyes.  My eyes are healing and itching like crazy, more than when I first had the surgery.  I've been using eye drops (medicated and natural tears) like crazy.  I know each day will get better and better. 

*My "fashionable" goggles. (I plan to burn these after my eyes have healed.  I look like I'm ready to go swimming.)*






I still can't believe, I walked into the office with glasses on and terrible eye sight and walked out seeing clearly.  Thank you to the man or woman who invented this procedure.   *It rocks!!!! *

  Yes, I am a wordy person.  What can I say, it's the Italian in me.  I just wanted to let y'all know I am fine.  Bill took great care of me.  When I came home from the doctor, there were beautiful and very fragrant roses and a "Congratulations" balloon waiting for me.  *Thank you Bill!!!! *

*The beautiful flowers and balloon from my loving husband and children.*









 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

Jennifer, I am so happy for you. Good luck on your recovery 

Personally, I think the goggles give you a certain Michael Phelps aura


----------



## katscradle

Jen I am so glad everything went well for you.
I know exactly what you are talking about with the post surgery things.
I forgot about some of them till I was reading your post.
It's great that Bill is taking such great care of you.
I can't wait to meet you and Bill.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Katherine* - Was that you and your DH on the call in show this week?  I totally forgot to call in due to the date change and being half out of it last week.  Great call! 

Bill (DH) loves, loves, loves pancakes and maple syrup.  Sometimes, we have pancakes for dinner.  A few years ago, we took a roadtrip to Vermont.  Can you say "REAL" maple syrup?!?!?!?!  Of course we had to have a pancake breakfast with "real" maple syrup while there.  There's nothing like it.  Also, we bought some of those maple leaf-shaped candy.  OMG!  Those are pure sugar.  The kids were hopped up on sugar for days.  Is the maple syrup in Canada any different than Vermont?  We had dinner one night in Vermont and could see Canada across Lake Champlain from our table.  That is the closest we've come to visiting your beautiful country.   DH visits Washington state a lot for business.  One day, he plans to take the family along and we will hop over the border to Vancouver.  I've heard it is beautiful.

If others haven't listended to the Podcast, they are probably wondering why I am rambling on about maple syrup ...  Listen to the call in show Podcast.  

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

I don't know about the call in show, but I know I want pancakes now!  LOL


----------



## Dodie

*Every once in awhile, I think about this upcoming trip and just smile.*


----------



## DisneyKevin

I have just added Matthew and Miguel to the "Official List".

Welcome to the lunacy Matthew and Miguel!!!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Matthew and Miguel!  *

  Jennifer and Bill


----------



## Carolinagal

Looking forward to meeting you both!

Now, who are the last two remaining guest......?


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Matthew and Miguel!


----------



## Dodie

Welcome Matthew and Miguel!!! I'm so thrilled that we are down to only two "mystery guests" now!


----------



## aspen37

Welcome Matthew and Miguel!


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome Matthew and Miguel, join the craziness.....we look forward to meeting you.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I have sent an email to the last two Adventurers, inviting them to join us.


----------



## miss missy

Welcome Matthew and Miguel!!


----------



## corky441

Hi Matthew & Miguel  Welcome to our little "adventurers club". Lokking forward to meeting both of you...


----------



## klam_chowder

Welcome Matthew & Miguel! Looking fwd to mtg you both.  

Hope everyone's enjoying their summer so far! 

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

Can we all sing the Adventurers' Club song on the Disney motor coach on our trip?

_Marching along, we're adventurers. Singing the song of adventurers._


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> Can we all sing the Adventurers' Club song on the Disney motor coach on our trip?
> 
> _Marching along, we're adventurers. Singing a song, we're adventurers._




 That would be hysterical -

Dodie, do you know all the words to the song? We really should do it...


----------



## Dodie

_Marching along we're adventurers,
Singing the song of adventurers,
Up or Down
North, South, East, or West,
An adventurers life is best. _


----------



## OKW Lover

Dodie said:


> _Marching along we're adventurers,
> Singing the song of adventurers,
> Up or Down
> North, South, East, or West,
> An adventurers life is best. _





I miss that place


----------



## slapwhitey

Kevin, John or Pete,


I know it's a long ways away and that you have plenty planned from now til then. I was just curious if there's been any talk of any pre or post ABD California events. We're trying to book our flights using reward miles and are trying to decide on dates. Just wondering if we should hold out until further notice.

Please don't scold me......I promise I'm being patient.


----------



## Tonya2426

slapwhitey said:


> Kevin, John or Pete,
> 
> 
> I know it's a long ways away and that you have plenty planned from now til then. I was just curious if there's been any talk of any pre or post ABD California events. We're trying to book our flights using reward miles and are trying to decide on dates. Just wondering if we should hold out until further notice.
> 
> Please don't scold me......I promise I'm being patient.


 
_Pssst - I've been wondering the same thing since I want to use my reward miles for my flight also.  _


----------



## DisneyKevin

John and Micki have been added to the "Official List"

Welcome John and Micki!!!!!!

This completes our Adventure group!!!!!!!!

All 40 ABDers are present and accounted for.

HOORAY!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> Kevin, John or Pete,
> 
> 
> I know it's a long ways away and that you have plenty planned from now til then. I was just curious if there's been any talk of any pre or post ABD California events. We're trying to book our flights using reward miles and are trying to decide on dates. Just wondering if we should hold out until further notice.
> 
> Please don't scold me......I promise I'm being patient.



It's my understanding that ABD allows pre- nights to be booked at the original hotel and post- nights to be booked at the last hotel. If you book these nights through ABD (via me), you will be provided complimentary transfers from the airport.

If you book additional night prior to or after the ADventure on your own...transfers are not included.

I currently have no information regarding those options. I have to wait for ABD to release their information.

The Dis is not planning any official pre or post Adventure activities.

I believe many folks are planning on arriving prior to the beginning of the Adventure. I also believe many folks are planning post Adventure activities.

Thats pretty much all of the information I have at this time.


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Katherine* - Was that you and your DH on the call in show this week?  I totally forgot to call in due to the date change and being half out of it last week.  Great call!
> 
> Bill (DH) loves, loves, loves pancakes and maple syrup.  Sometimes, we have pancakes for dinner.  A few years ago, we took a roadtrip to Vermont.  Can you say "REAL" maple syrup?!?!?!?!  Of course we had to have a pancake breakfast with "real" maple syrup while there.  There's nothing like it.  Also, we bought some of those maple leaf-shaped candy.  OMG!  Those are pure sugar.  The kids were hopped up on sugar for days.  Is the maple syrup in Canada any different than Vermont?  We had dinner one night in Vermont and could see Canada across Lake Champlain from our table.  That is the closest we've come to visiting your beautiful country.   DH visits Washington state a lot for business.  One day, he plans to take the family along and we will hop over the border to Vancouver.  I've heard it is beautiful.
> 
> If others haven't listended to the Podcast, they are probably wondering why I am rambling on about maple syrup ...  Listen to the call in show Podcast.
> 
> Jennifer



That was DH and I on the call in show last week. We have forgotten to call in before on past call in shows.
We love pancakes and maple syrup, and sometimes have it for dinner as well.
I don't know if the maple syrup is different in Vermont than it is in Canada!
I have never been to BC, Vancouver. That is at the other end of Canada.


----------



## katscradle

Matthew and Miguel


----------



## katscradle

Welcome John and Micki!!!!!!


----------



## Carolinagal

Welcome John and Micki - 

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> It's my understanding that ABD allows pre- nights to be booked at the original hotel and post- nights to be booked at the last hotel. If you book these nights through ABD (via me), you will be provided complimentary transfers from the airport.
> 
> If you book additional night prior to or after the ADventure on your own...transfers are not included.
> 
> I currently have no information regarding those options. I have to wait for ABD to release their information.
> 
> The Dis is not planning any official pre or post Adventure activities.
> 
> I believe many folks are planning on arriving prior to the beginning of the Adventure. I also believe many folks are planning post Adventure activities.
> 
> Thats pretty much all of the information I have at this time.



Thanks Kevin, that's all I'm looking for. Tracey wanted me to make sure that you knew she had nothing to do with my post...lol. I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing any cool events if we do either San Fran or possibly Vegas pre-ABD. I don't mean to pester, I promise. Keep up the good work guys.


Chris


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome John & Micki!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> Thanks Kevin, that's all I'm looking for. Tracey wanted me to make sure that you knew she had nothing to do with my post...lol. I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing any cool events if we do either San Fran or possibly Vegas pre-ABD. I don't mean to pester, I promise. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> 
> Chris



Tell Tracey that I knew she wasnt to blame. 

I'm really bad at keeping secrets...I cant but Christmas presents too far in advance or I end up giving them to people and then I have to buy more.

This is a similar situation

I would love to give out every nugget of information that I get....but Disney tends to change things around alot.  

As soon as I have something I can share....I'll bust my butt to get here to tell y'all.


----------



## Dodie

Yay! All 40 Adventurers are now accounted for! This is GREAT news!!!!

Phillip and I are thinking about adding a night or two at the end of the trip - to allow for one or more Disneyland days, since we don't make it there as often.  Plus - we love the Grand Californian. 

I doubt we'll be coming in beforehand.

I'd like to use some frequent flyer miles too - but that hardly ever works out exactly how I'd like. Maybe I can at least upgrad to first class for the cross-country flights. That would be awesome!

As I said a page or two ago, sometimes I think about this trip and just smile from ear to ear.  We are both very excited about it.  Well, to be honest, I'm very excited about it.  Phillip will be too.  He just doesn't get excited until a trip is less than a month away.


----------



## tmli

DisneyKevin said:


> Tell Tracey that I knew she wasnt to blame.



Thanks Kevin!! I try to tell him Disney works in mysterious ways (and at their own pace!).

We have actually been pretty lucky with using our aeroplan miles with Air Canada....we have almost enough to pay for the flights for this trip.  We figure by the time we decide what we are doing we will have enough!

After this weekend we will have a better idea if we want to go back to Vegas or maybe try San Francisco for the weekend.  The dates of the trip make a pre trip a little easier.  We plan on a pre somewhere the weekend before and then arriving in Hollywood early on the Monday.  I want to do at least one VIP studio tour somewhere.


----------



## corky441

Hi John & Micki 

Welcome to the group - looking forward to meeting you both.

Kevin, Thanks for letting us know that there aren't going to be any pre/post DIS events. Now I can finalize some pre-ABD plans. Hopefully DH & I will be getting a few days of R&R in Huntington Beach before our adventure begins.
I would have hated to miss something with the group


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> John and Micki have been added to the "Official List"



 *John and Micki!  *

 Jennifer and Bill


----------



## macman752

Welcome Matthew and Miguel and John and Micki!!

Glad to know that all 40 of us have been accounted for.

...dave & sally


----------



## klam_chowder

John and Micki - looking fwd to meeting you! 

Recently I just realized that the trip ends the day before my mom's b'day   It's a milestone b'day for her and I am sure my siblings and I will be having a small family doo for her  so I will leave right after ABD and fly directly there. DH will fly in separately to try to build his good son-in-law status  

However, I will prolly arrive before ABD to at least check out Universal, etc. SF might be too far to go. Not sure how many days early yet. 

It's early August so ABD is prolly going to release the details soon    Kevin, no need to respond to this; I know you will tell us when you can and are on top of things - I'm just musing about my excitement!   

cheers,


----------



## tardis1029

Thank you for the BIG Disney Welcome,      John and I are excited too. I wish it was sooner. We were just at Disneyland in May and it was awesone. In Sept we are taking the family to WDW. I can't decide which one I like more - each one has it's own personality.  What is your favorite part of the park and which show or ride do you just HAVE to do when you visit?
Micki


----------



## stenogoddess

tardis1029 said:


> Thank you for the BIG Disney Welcome,      John and I are excited too. I wish it was sooner. We were just at Disneyland in May and it was awesone. In Sept we are taking the family to WDW. I can't decide which one I like more - each one has it's own personality.  What is your favorite part of the park and which show or ride do you just HAVE to do when you visit?
> Micki



Micki:  Welcome to the madness.  I'm glad you and John could join us.  My fav. ride is Big Thunder.  I MUST ride it or it's like I've missed something in our trip.

So what I want to know is does your handle, Tardis 1029, mean you're a Doctor Who fan?  'Cause I'm a rabid fan!


----------



## tardis1029

John goes back to the black and white days of William Hartnell.


----------



## katscradle

tardis1029 said:


> Thank you for the BIG Disney Welcome,      John and I are excited too. I wish it was sooner. We were just at Disneyland in May and it was awesone. In Sept we are taking the family to WDW. I can't decide which one I like more - each one has it's own personality.  What is your favorite part of the park and which show or ride do you just HAVE to do when you visit?
> Micki



Hi Micki!
There are a couple of rides that are a must do for us when we go to WDW.
Epcot, Test Track & Soarin
HS, Toy Story, we like Rock in Roll and Tower of Terror, but they are not a must do.
MK Pirates of the carribean, & Big Thunder Railroad
AK, Dinasoar, Everest, & the Safari
Hope this helps! 

Katherine


----------



## miss missy

Hi Everyone!! Havent been on in sooo long!  Wanted to say hi! I leave for WDW Sunday, 6 days!! For a long 12 day trip!! I can't wait! How is everyone????


----------



## aspen37

I'm patiently waiting to see if we get to book today. I know that the pricing and dates for 2010 have been released. Just waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## Dodie

aspen37 said:


> I'm patiently waiting to see if we get to book today. I know that the pricing and dates for 2010 have been released. Just waiting, waiting, waiting...



I saw that somewhere else too. I am anxious to be able to start paying on this trip!


----------



## corky441

I checked Disney's ABD website - the prices have increased for the 2010 trips compared to 2009. When you look for our trip's dates - it says they are N/A & to call.

I really hope our trip doesn't cost more than expected....


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I saw that somewhere else too. I am anxious to be able to start paying on this trip!




I can't wait to start getting this paid too.

You should see the ABD boards. People are not very happy. A ABD Marketing Director tried to help defuse the situation but it didn't help. No more early booking discounts. That seems to be the big problem. A lot of people are going  to or already today have booked with other tour companies.


----------



## spokanemom

corky441 said:


> I really hope our trip doesn't cost more than expected....



I am there with ya!  I am a solo traveller and have to pay the single supplement so alone this is costing me 3k.  I am having a VERY hard time choking that down, but if they increase it more, it may very well price me right out of the trip.  I really hope that does not happen, as I really want to go on this trip, but I have to be realistic.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks....

I am posting to put everyone's mind at ease.

We have a signed contract for the originally quoted price and date.

We're good to go.

The actual booking process will be done inthe next few days. It would be done tomorrow, but tomrrow is podcast recording day.

A while back ABD approached us letting us know that it would probably be at a higher price point and that we should let the guests yet to book know of the higher price.

I explained that I had already sold all 40 slots and that I was ready to book and that if they decided to raise the price, that I would suggest that we cancel the Adventure and look elsewhere.

I had a signed contract in my hands the next day at the originally quoted price.

We are good to go!!!!!

This is why you trust us to watch your backs. 

It's on Babies!


----------



## klam_chowder

If you can't tell, I'm this excited!!!   

Thx a mint Kevin & team!  

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks....
> 
> I am posting to put everyone's mind at ease.
> 
> We have a signed contract for the originally quoted price and date.
> 
> We're good to go.
> 
> The actual booking process will be done inthe next few days. It would be done tomorrow, but tomrrow is podcast recording day.
> 
> A while back ABD approached us letting us know that it would probably be at a higher price point and that we should let the guests yet to book know of the higher price.
> 
> I explained that I had already sold all 40 slots and that I was ready to book and that if they decided to raise the price, that I would suggest that we cancel the Adventure and look elsewhere.
> 
> I had a signed contract in my hands the next day at the originally quoted price.
> 
> We are good to go!!!!!
> 
> This is why you trust us to watch your backs.
> 
> It's on Babies!



Thanks Kevin! I've been sweating it all day. You really are AWESOME!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Thanks Kevin!
Katherine sends her love! 
I told her if Disney raised the price on ABD, we would not be going, just on principle.
So she is now a happy camper.


----------



## Carolinagal

DisneyKevin said:


> A while back ABD approached us letting us know that it would probably be at a higher price point and that we should let the guests yet to book know of the higher price.
> 
> I explained that I had already sold all 40 slots and that I was ready to book and that if they decided to raise the price, that I would suggest that we cancel the Adventure and look elsewhere.
> 
> I had a signed contract in my hands the next day at the originally quoted price.
> 
> We are good to go!!!!!
> 
> This is why you trust us to watch your backs.
> 
> It's on Babies!



.... we love you. Thanks Kevin, 'preciate ya administering the figurative slap upside the ABD wonk's head.


----------



## Tonya2426

Woohooooo!!!!  Kevin is the man!!!!  From now on I am just going to tell people to not make me mad or I will get Kevin involved.


----------



## Dodie

Oooohhh! Kevin plays hard ball! THANKS!!!!

Can't wait to make this official! I am SO psyched!


----------



## spokanemom

Kevin...  We heart you!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks....
> 
> I am posting to put everyone's mind at ease.
> 
> We have a signed contract for the originally quoted price and date.
> 
> We're good to go.
> 
> The actual booking process will be done inthe next few days. It would be done tomorrow, but tomrrow is podcast recording day.
> 
> A while back ABD approached us letting us know that it would probably be at a higher price point and that we should let the guests yet to book know of the higher price.
> 
> I explained that I had already sold all 40 slots and that I was ready to book and that if they decided to raise the price, that I would suggest that we cancel the Adventure and look elsewhere.
> 
> I had a signed contract in my hands the next day at the originally quoted price.
> 
> We are good to go!!!!!
> 
> This is why you trust us to watch your backs.
> 
> It's on Babies!




WOO HOOO!!!!!! 

And this is the reason why Ann and I love you guys!!!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Kevin!


----------



## slapwhitey

Kevin, you are the Patrick Swayze to our Jennifer Grey.

Thanks for lookin' out man.

Chris


----------



## klam_chowder

slapwhitey said:


> Kevin, you are the Patrick Swayze to our Jennifer Grey.
> 
> Thanks for lookin' out man.
> 
> Chris



OMG!!! I    that flick  

Nobody puts baby in the corner 





cheers,


----------



## Dodie

slapwhitey said:


> Kevin, you are the Patrick Swayze to our Jennifer Grey.





_Nobody puts Kevin in a corner._


----------



## stenogoddess

Think we'll get a rant from Pete on the price increase?  I didn't think the "cleaning woman" was also in charge of ABD, but the amount of these price increases are a little nuts.  Okay, a lot nuts.  I am thrilled Kevin went to bat for us as too much of an increase would have pushed us out and there would have been tears and it would have been ugly, and then there's no telling what DH would have done!   Not to mention the fact that I've already ordered my 2006 DL Passporter!   I finally broke down.


----------



## tickledtink33

Thanks Kevin

YOU ROCK!

I was telling Anna yesterday that the lowest prices for this tour listed on ABD's website were about $160 more per person than what we were originally quoted.


----------



## corky441

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Kevin -

I knew better than to just look at the Disney site and take that as bad news for us. 

You are fantastic   

Of course, I feel really bad for Dreams Unlimited - the ABD bookings for 2010 are sure to be less than anticipated


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Thank you for standing your ground Kevin!    Especially given that there really aren't other options for tours that go backstage at Disney (other than ABD).  Hopefully Disney will see the light soon regarding their new pricing "philosophy" for pricing in 2010.  

- Bill


----------



## spokanemom

I am at work listening to my iPhone, and Five for Fighting's "Disneyland" just came on.  Boy that brought a smile to my face!  

The line "It's a nice day when you wake up in Disneyland" just makes me happy.  And to know that it is within sight, makes me all that happier!


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks....
> 
> I am posting to put everyone's mind at ease.
> 
> We have a signed contract for the originally quoted price and date.
> 
> We're good to go.
> 
> The actual booking process will be done inthe next few days. It would be done tomorrow, but tomrrow is podcast recording day.
> 
> A while back ABD approached us letting us know that it would probably be at a higher price point and that we should let the guests yet to book know of the higher price.
> 
> I explained that I had already sold all 40 slots and that I was ready to book and that if they decided to raise the price, that I would suggest that we cancel the Adventure and look elsewhere.
> 
> I had a signed contract in my hands the next day at the originally quoted price.
> 
> We are good to go!!!!!
> 
> This is why you trust us to watch your backs.
> 
> It's on Babies!



I think that this demonstrates quite clearly that the genius of John Magi pales in comparison to...ladies and gentleman, Mr. Kevin Klose, SUPER GENIUS!

Well done Mr. Klose.


----------



## tardis1029

Hat's off to you Kevin, You are beyond Super Awesome. Getting Disney to cave -is a MONUMENTAL task and we feel even more secure now that we made the decision to take this trip. THANK YOU !  John and Micki


----------



## katscradle

Kevin you are my hero!


----------



## stenogoddess

Who was it that was in charge of stopping me from adding on to our DVC points?  'Cause you didn't do a very good job!  Only ROFR can stop us now! 


Micki:  Okay, so John totally kicks my butt for length of time being a Who fan.  But I am in LOVE with David Tennent's Doctor.  Not so sure about the new guy.  Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## miss missy

YAY FOR KEVIN!!! 

Thanks for all your hard work on this!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Okay folks....

It looks like the actual booking process will begin tomorrow.

It will be done in the order your requests arrived.

If I can get to do this....you should be receiving an email from us.....if I run into any issue....you wont.

As there are so many of you, I would ask that you check back to this thread for any updates.

Please keep in mind that you have 14 days after I book your deposit to change your mind and request a full refund.

After 14 days, ABD will keep your deposit.

I will keep you all posted.

Tomorrow should be a marathon phone call with ABD.

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Okay folks....
> 
> It looks like the actual booking process will begin tomorrow.
> 
> It will be done in the order your requests arrived.
> 
> If I can get to do this....you should be receiving an email from us.....if I run into any issue....you wont.
> 
> As there are so many of you, I would ask that you check back to this thread for any updates.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you have 14 days after I book your deposit to change your mind and request a full refund.
> 
> After 14 days, ABD will keep your deposit.
> 
> I will keep you all posted.
> 
> Tomorrow should be a marathon phone call with ABD.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!




    I will be patiently waiting for my email tomorrow. Thanks for the update, Kevin!


----------



## tickledtink33

Anna and I will be anxiously awaiting our emails.


----------



## corky441

Okay, it's tomorrow  

I promise - I'll be patient


----------



## NancyIL

DisneyKevin said:


> A while back ABD approached us letting us know that it would probably be at a higher price point and that we should let the guests yet to book know of the higher price.
> 
> I explained that I had already sold all 40 slots and that I was ready to book and that if they decided to raise the price, that I would suggest that we cancel the Adventure and look elsewhere.
> 
> I had a signed contract in my hands the next day at the originally quoted price.



Outstanding job, Kevin,  and I'm not even going on this tour!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just an update....

I have been on the phone with ABD. I'm ready to book this Adventure.

but...

We hit a snag.

ABD has blocked this Adventure (for us) so that no one else can book it, but they have done too good a job and blocked it from us as well. 

I have spoken with the Coordinator, who will be calling me back when our Adventure is unlocked.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

klam_chowder said:


> OMG!!! I    that flick
> 
> Nobody puts baby in the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,



  Who doesn't love _Dirty Dancing_?!?!?!?!  The music in that movie was great!  It opened up my generation to a whole new genre of music.  I remember seeing it in HS at the theatre.  My friend made the mistake of telling her Dad we saw _Dirty Dancing _and she was grounded for a week.  My parents were a little more understanding. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> Thank you for standing your ground Kevin!    Especially given that there really aren't other options for tours that go backstage at Disney (other than ABD).  Hopefully Disney will see the light soon regarding their new pricing "philosophy" for pricing in 2010.
> 
> - Bill



I second my DH's thanks to Kevin.  We still would have gone on this Adventure with the price increase.  However, it is nice to know DU has your back on issues like this.  We definitely, will use y'all again in the future! 

 *Thanks Kevin!* 

I have never seen more people ready to hand over their hard earned cash.  We are all begging you to take our money.  When else do you see that happen? 

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Just an update....
> 
> I have been on the phone with ABD. I'm ready to book this Adventure.
> 
> but...
> 
> We hit a snag.
> 
> ABD has blocked this Adventure (for us) so that no one else can book it, but they have done too good a job and blocked it from us as well.
> 
> I have spoken with the Coordinator, who will be calling me back when our Adventure is unlocked.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.



  - Ya gotta love Disney don't you? 

So are you laughing or crying Kevin?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill (DH) posted this on another thread and if you caught the Podcast last week, you might think it is as funny as I did. 



DisneyTaylors said:


> - Bill



 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Just an update....
> 
> I have been on the phone with ABD. I'm ready to book this Adventure.
> 
> but...
> 
> We hit a snag.
> 
> ABD has blocked this Adventure (for us) so that no one else can book it, but they have done too good a job and blocked it from us as well.
> 
> I have spoken with the Coordinator, who will be calling me back when our Adventure is unlocked.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.



They're not going to make this easy for you are they?  Thank you for your persistence.  We *ALL* appreciate it!!!!! 

 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Just an update....
> 
> I have been on the phone with ABD. I'm ready to book this Adventure.
> 
> but...
> 
> We hit a snag.
> 
> ABD has blocked this Adventure (for us) so that no one else can book it, but they have done too good a job and blocked it from us as well.
> 
> I have spoken with the Coordinator, who will be calling me back when our Adventure is unlocked.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.



I guess they have our back?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

aspen37 said:


> I guess they have our back?



against a wall ... 

 Jennifer


----------



## spokanemom

When we show up will they even claim to know us?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Update....

You know when we tell you that dealing with Disney is sometimes a tricky thing to do?

Well....I'm here to show you that's true.

The Adventure is still locked and they are not sure how to open it.

The Coordinator told me she would call me back.

I explained that we were leaving the house in approx. 1 hour. She's on west coast time.

I asked if we could fax the information in...let her book it and then send the information back?

ABD's fax machine doesnt work at the moment.

We will try again tomorrow but....I have an appt at 2:00. We have to leave by 1:30pm. The person I deal with doesnt start until 12:00pm EST (She's in CA).

I just want y'all to know I'm REALLY trying. 

I swear.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Update....
> 
> You know when we tell you that dealing with Disney is sometimes a tricky thing to do?
> 
> Well....I'm here to show you that's true.
> 
> The Adventure is still locked and they are not sure how to open it.
> 
> The Coordinator told me she would call me back.
> 
> I explained that we were leaving the house in approx. 1 hour. She's on west coast time.
> 
> I asked if we could fax the information in...let her book it and then send the information back?
> 
> ABD's fax machine doesnt work at the moment.
> 
> We will try again tomorrow but....I have an appt at 2:00. We have to leave by 1:30pm. The person I deal with doesnt start until 12:00pm EST (She's in CA).
> 
> I just want y'all to know I'm REALLY trying.
> 
> I swear.



We know you are.

A multi million dollar a year company and the fax machine does not work!?!?!?!? 

Sorry this is just too damn funny.

Come on Kevin, you have to laugh about this!


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> We know you are.
> 
> A multi million dollar a year company and the fax machine does not work!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sorry this is just too damn funny.
> 
> Come on Kevin, you have to laugh about this!



Even funnier.....

"The IT department is out to lunch." (I swear that's what I was told)

I wonder if he went to In and Out Burger.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> "The IT department is out to lunch." (I swear that's what I was told



At least they can finally admit it.......so we are past the denial stage....


----------



## slapwhitey

No worries Kevin, we know our spots are saved. We can definitely wait a little longer.


----------



## corky441

Their Fax machine isn't working and the IT department is out to lunch  

 Perhaps carrier pidgeons would work or better yet 2 cans and a very very very very long string


----------



## katscradle

I just thought I would post and say good morning.
Kevin we are heading out for our weekend tonight or first thing in the morning tomorrow.
If we can't pay today we will pay when we get back on Tuesday.
Don't give our spots away! 

Also I hope that everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Even funnier.....
> 
> "The IT department is out to lunch." (I swear that's what I was told)
> 
> I wonder if he went to In and Out Burger.



  More hoops to jump through to get this trip "officially" booked.  Sorry for all the headache this has caused you.  It is *NOT* suppose to be this difficult.  What is with the Disney Company in general these days?!?!?!?!  They should be jumping through hoops for *YOU*!  Thanks for keeping us posted! 

The fax machine isn't working?  Next, they will tell you their dog ate the paperwork.  Sounds like just another excuse ... 

We tried In-N-Out Burger during our CA trip in March.  They were "okay".  I honestly don't know what all the hype was about??????  Give me a Wendy's or Steak 'N Shake burger over them anyday.   (Just my humble opinion.)

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks...

Just another update.

I have spoken with the folks at ABD again today.

Our Adventure is still locked.

I'm also told that because our Adventure is a bit different, it has to be specially "built".

I'm guessing that since we signed and delivered the contract for all 40 slots for this Adventure on July 12, 2009, this has come as a complete surprise to them.

The fact that they have had two full months to "build" our Adventure wasnt enough lead time.

It must be due to "guest demand".

I'll keep you posted.

Kevin


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Are any of you going to DAP?  

Bill and I listened to the Podcast last night.  When I heard about the TSM event, I gave Bill the "puppy dog eyes".  I want to go!!!! Currently, we depart WDW on December 4th.  We miss it by one week.  Argggggh!  I'm trying to work on him to get us there that weekend.  We would probably have to drive through the night and arrive sometime Saturday morning.    Please help me convince Bill to attend.

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> It must be due to "guest demand".





 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> Just another update.
> 
> I have spoken with the folks at ABD again today.
> 
> Our Adventure is still locked.
> 
> I'm also told that because our Adventure is a bit different, it has to be specially "built".
> 
> I'm guessing that since we signed and delivered the contract for all 40 slots for this Adventure on July 12, 2009, this has come as a complete surprise to them.
> 
> The fact that they have had two full months to "build" our Adventure wasnt enough lead time.
> 
> It must be due to "guest demand".
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Kevin



Thanks for the update Kevin! Hmm is this the first time they have sold all 40 spots and they don't know how to handle it?  What do you think their next excuse will be?  



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Are any of you going to DAP?
> 
> Bill and I listened to the Podcast last night.  When I heard about the TSM event, I gave Bill the "puppy dog eyes".  I want to go!!!! Currently, we depart WDW on December 4th.  We miss it by one week.  Arggggg!  I'm trying to work on him to get us there that weekend.  We would probably have to drive through the night and arrive sometime Saturday morning.    Please help me convince Bill to attend.
> 
> Jennifer



Kim and I are going to DAP. I will be there from the 9th-16th. Kim will be there from the 10th-14th.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> It must be due to "guest demand"







TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Are any of you going to DAP?



I think that several of us are going to DAP.  In addition to Kim and Anna (above) I'll go ahead and speak for...

John and Katherine (3guysandagal and katscradle)
Kathy (kab407)
Tonya2426
Me (Dodie - duh)


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> Just another update.
> 
> I have spoken with the folks at ABD again today.
> 
> Our Adventure is still locked.
> 
> I'm also told that because our Adventure is a bit different, it has to be specially "built".
> 
> I'm guessing that since we signed and delivered the contract for all 40 slots for this Adventure on July 12, 2009, this has come as a complete surprise to them.
> 
> The fact that they have had two full months to "build" our Adventure wasnt enough lead time.
> 
> It must be due to "guest demand".
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Kevin



Are we going to hear a "Kevin Rant" on the next Podcast?    You know you want to.  I felt like you were holding back a little on the Podcast yesterday.  Let all your frustrations out.  It will be cathartic.  

 Jennifer


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I think that several of us are going to DAP. I'll go ahead and speak for...
> 
> John and Katherine (3guysandagal and katscradle)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Me (Dodie - duh)


 
Don't forget me!!!


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't forget me!!!



 I was editing and adding you at the exact same time you were posting this!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Glad to hear so many fellow ABD Travelers will be at DAP.  I have a question, if we changed our first week of December WDW stay to dates closer to the DAP, which week should we do????

*December 6 - 13*

or

*December 12 - 19*

Thank you in advance with any suggestions.  We're not 100% sure we can swing it.  We'll see ... 

 Jennifer


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I was editing and adding you at the exact same time you were posting this!


 
Great minds think alike.  



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Glad to hear so many fellow ABD Travelers will be at DAP. I have a question, if we changed our first week of December WDW stay to dates closer to the DAP, which week should we do????
> 
> *December 6 - 13*
> 
> or
> 
> *December 12 - 19*
> 
> Thank you in advance with any suggestions. We're not 100% sure we can swing it. We'll see ...
> 
> Jennifer


 
If it was me, I would try for the 6th-13th.  DATW is on the 11th and it is a must do event.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me, I would try for the 6th-13th.  DATW is on the 11th and it is a must do event.



I agree 100% with you Tonya that the 6th-13th is better. You really can't miss DATW!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks,

I am going to need to be away for a while.

My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.

If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.

I'll be back.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.


 

Oh No!!!!  I am so sorry you are having more eye problems.  I'll keep you in my prayers and thoughts.  (And don't worry about the reservations, I am sure it can wait - it's still probably locked while the IT goes on vacation or something.)


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



I'm sorry this is happening to you Kevin! Good luck tomorrow and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## stenogoddess

Good luck Kevin!  Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



Good wishes and pixie dust coming your way.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



Sorry to hear that Kevin.  Hopefully this will have fewer false starts and bumps in the road to recovery.


----------



## slapwhitey

Tracey just gave me the news, sorry to hear that Kevin. Please take care of yourself.....I know John will. Best of luck and pixie dust.

Take care Kevin.


Chris


----------



## macman752

Kevin, please know that Sally and I will be praying for successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

Take it easy.


----------



## macman752

Sally and I will be attending DAP too. We will be at SSR 12/6-8. We return home for a couple of days then head back on 12/11. We'll be at POR 12/11-13.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



*Kevin*,
I am sorry to hear about your eye.  I know how hard it was for you to be out of commission in the past with your last surgery.  You are in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.  Good luck tomorrow!  

*John*,
We know Kevin's in good hands.  Y'all complement each other well.  You will also be in our prayers to have patience and be a support to Kevin in his time of need.  

 Jennifer (& Family)


----------



## Dodie

Oh Kevin. I'm so sorry. I was worried when you mentioned in the podcast that you were having eye problems again. It just doesn't seem fair.

I will be praying and thinking good thoughts.

In the meantime, don't worry about us. It was sweet that you came to tell our little band of adventurers what was going on personally, but I'm sure we will be well taken care of by anyone at Dreams who may need to step in.

Love to you and John.

Dodie (and Phillip too)


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



Oh Kevin, I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope everything goes smoothly and you have a speedy eye recovery.  We will be thinking of you.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.




Kevin,

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and John.  Hang in there.


----------



## Carolinagal

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Glad to hear so many fellow ABD Travelers will be at DAP.  I have a question, if we changed our first week of December WDW stay to dates closer to the DAP, which week should we do????
> 
> *December 6 - 13*
> 
> or
> 
> *December 12 - 19*
> 
> Thank you in advance with any suggestions.  We're not 100% sure we can swing it.  We'll see ...
> 
> Jennifer



Crowds will be MUCH better

I am very jealous!! Would love to go to DAP....... durn, I better go buy lottery tickets!


----------



## Carolinagal

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



I am very sorry this happened again - but grateful that you have recognized the systems and are recieving treatment.

I dunno if it helps at all, but I have been talking with doctors during this past week about my daughter's eye, as she seems to have an problem area in her eye causing concern that the docs suspect may be the start of a detachment. (She's 14, a competitive athlete, and near-sighted). While we have not yet had to face surgery (we are waiting and seeing for 2 more months), the doctors have great confidence in the success of these surgeries and speak of complications as very very rare. And just the law of averages indicates that you are due for a trouble-free surgery this time!

We will keep you in our prayers and hope that this time tomorrow you will be home feeling well!


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Are any of you going to DAP?
> 
> Bill and I listened to the Podcast last night.  When I heard about the TSM event, I gave Bill the "puppy dog eyes".  I want to go!!!! Currently, we depart WDW on December 4th.  We miss it by one week.  Argggggh!  I'm trying to work on him to get us there that weekend.  We would probably have to drive through the night and arrive sometime Saturday morning.    Please help me convince Bill to attend.
> 
> Jennifer





Dodie said:


> I think that several of us are going to DAP.  In addition to Kim and Anna (above) I'll go ahead and speak for...
> 
> John and Katherine (3guysandagal and katscradle)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Tonya2426
> Me (Dodie - duh)



Bill change the date for your trip so that you guy's can be there with us...
Dodie is right look how many of us are going to be there. 
It would be so cool to do a pre-meet at DAP. 

Come on you know you want to!!!!


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding your reservation, which hopefully will be booked soon, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.
> 
> I'll be back.



Kevin I am so sorry to hear this...
Please take care of yourself, my thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## spokanemom

Kevin, don't you worry about us. You worry about yourself. Take care of yourself and we will see you back here when you are better. Take care and get better soon.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to need to be away for a while.
> 
> My other retina has detached and I will be in surgery at noon tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be back.




Oh Kevin, I just saw your post. I'm hopeful that all goes well for you. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers today and through-out your recovery. I'm sure John will take very good care of you...


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I was so relieved to see Pete's post on the other thread regarding Kevin ...



WebmasterPete said:


> Just talked to John ...  Kevin just came out of surgery -  so far, everything looks good.  He'll be under anesthesia for another hour or so.  Keep your prayers and good thoughts coming.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete



I thought y'all would want to know.  It sounds like Kevin is going to have another lengthy rehab like last time.  He will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers for a full recovery.

 Jennifer (& Family)


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

FYI - This was posted by John on another thread on 8/14 ...



WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> We are finally home from surgery - this was a long day indeed.
> 
> The doctor seems to think it went well and his retina will attach normally.  We will know more when we see him tomorrow.
> 
> Now comes the worst part - recovery.
> 
> I'm not sure if Kevin mentioned this is in his post but this is the other eye - so that makes to detached retinas on two eyes.  He doesn't see well out of the first one so he is not going to be able to do much for a long time.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers and pixie dust.  They are appreciated and I know affective.  Keep 'em coming - we'll need more for the recovery period.
> 
> John



 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks,

Just wanted to let you know that I'm feeling better and stronger each day. I've told y'all before....this recovery is wretched....but I'm going to be ok.

I am posting to let you know that John is booking our Adventure as we speak.

This makes it official.!!!!!

You will be getting an email letting you know that you are booked. The email will be coming from me, as I am your ABD agent.

*This will be your notifcation that you have 14 days in which to change your mind. After that point, your deposit becomes non-refundable. This means that you have until 5:00pm EST on August 31st to cancel this reservation.*

Please keep in mind that even though I am your agent, I will not be monitoring my email account for a while.

If you have questions regarding our Adventure, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com. Someone will be able to help you.

It's on folks.

After all our waiting....we are ready to go!!!!!!

California here we come.....

Think they're ready for us????????


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Woohoo! Good to hear from you, Kevin!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OK - everyone is booked!!!!

It will take me some time to get through updating the reservations in our system but when I do you will get an email from Kevin.   As Kevin mentioned this is an automated email - please don't reply to it as he is not able to check his email yet.

If you have a question/concern/comment or want to cancel please email reservations@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com and someone there will either answer your email or forward it to me to answer.

For those of you that asked for air to be added to your reservation.....the air needs to be added through a seperate department.  I need to wait for them to call me back with the price on the air.  So your initial reservation will not include the air - I will get back to you later with that if you asked for it.

Finally, ABD needs some additional info from us to note in their systems.  Please send an email to reservations@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com with the following information:

1.  Dates of birth for everyone in your party
2.  Full Legal names (including middle initials) for everyone in your party
3.  Any nickname you go by; for example William = Bill.....John = Genius
4.  Emergency person/contact info (name and phone number of contact not going on trip with you)
5.  Bedding preference (one or two beds)
6.  Passport number for our Canadian travelers

Again, send that to reservations@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com - it would be a huge help if you could send it from the email address you used to make the booking originally.  If not just make sure you include your full name.

Thanks
John


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm feeling better and stronger each day. I've told y'all before....this recovery is wretched....but I'm going to be ok.
> 
> I am posting to let you know that John is booking our Adventure as we speak.
> 
> This makes it official.!!!!!
> 
> You will be getting an email letting you know that you are booked. The email will be coming from me, as I am your ABD agent.
> 
> *This will be your notifcation that you have 14 days in which to change your mind. After that point, your deposit becomes non-refundable. This means that you have until 5:00pm EST on August 31st to cancel this reservation.*
> 
> Please keep in mind that even though I am your agent, I will not be monitoring my email account for a while.
> 
> If you have questions regarding our Adventure, please write to Reservations@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com. Someone will be able to help you.
> 
> It's on folks.
> 
> After all our waiting....we are ready to go!!!!!!
> 
> California here we come.....
> 
> Think they're ready for us????????


 
So glad you are on the mend, Kevin!!!

Woohooo!!! California!!!!  I feel like Lucy and Ricky and Ethel and Fred on their big cross country adventure to Hollywood!!!!


----------



## Dodie

Thank you so much John and Kevin for the hoops you've jumped through with Disney to make this happen for us.

We love you Kevin and will continue to think good thoughts for you.  Can't wait til we get to spend some quality time together as a group on our little ADVENTURE!

HEY EVERYBODY! WE'RE GOING TO HOLLYWOOD AND DISNEYLAND!!!

Oh! And look at the first countdown in my signature of many countdowns! Woo hoo!


----------



## Tonya2426

Woohooo!!!! I got my confirmation email!!!!!  Now I can start planning!!!!!


----------



## kab407

WOOOOO HOOOOOO

I just got my confirmation!!!!!!!!!!

John and Kevin - with everything you two have been through the past few days, thank you.  I can't wait to see you two in December and spend a week in CA with you all!

Does ABD have any clue as to what they are in for???


California here I came!!!!!!


----------



## corky441

Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's official - We're going to Disneyland 

Couldn't believe my eyes when I checked my e-mail this morning 

First & foremost though.... Kevin  It was especially wonderful to hear that you are recovering nicely. I was shocked  to see that the e-mail came from you personally. Only you would find a way to do for us while you deal with your own personal malady.


John may be the "genius" but you are a "Treasure"


----------



## stenogoddess

Thanks John and Kevin!  

Kevin:  We're so glad you're on the mend!  We've still got our fingers crossed for the fastest recovery in eyeball history! 

John:  Way to jump in there and teach the ABD reservation system who is boss!  All that in between looking after Kevin.  What a great spouse you are!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Folks

I just want to add that with Kevin unable to do much these days I need you all to be a little patient with the requests for additional days.

I am doing my best to cover his responsibilities but I just don't have enough hours in the day to look into additional pre or post-adventure stays.  This will have to wait until Kevin is back and able to work on these.

Thanks
John


----------



## stenogoddess

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> I just want to add that with Kevin unable to do much these days I need you all to be a little patient with the requests for additional days.
> 
> I am doing my best to cover his responsibilities but I just don't have enough hours in the day to look into additional pre or post-adventure stays.  This will have to wait until Kevin is back and able to work on these.
> 
> Thanks
> John



Don't worry about us John!  There's plenty of time.  

You know, someone looking in from the outside might think you're dealing with a bunch of Type-A planning freaks that NEED to have all of their plans nailed down six months to a year in advance, but I'm here to tell you that is simply not true!  We're happy to wait, and we're not biting our nails at all!

Don't drive yourself crazy over us.  Then who would take care of Kevin??


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

WebmasterJohn said:


> Finally, ABD needs some additional info from us to note in their systems.  Please send an email to reservations@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com with the following information:



  Thank you John for taking over while Kevin is recovering.  I have sent our email with the requested information. 

Also, thank you for taking care of our beloved Kevin.  We know he is in good hands.   We can't wait to meet y'all in April. 

 Jennifer (& Bill)


----------



## DisneyTaylors

WebmasterJohn said:


> ...
> 3.  Any nickname you go by; for example William = Bill.....*John = Genius*
> ...



  

- Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We went to Disneyland California for the first time this past March.  I was glancing through our trip report and came across two of my favorite photos of the whole trip ...





DD6, DS9 and DS3 (in the stroller)





DS3, DD6 and DS9 in the front of the monorail (on a rare night when it was working).

In case you are curious, check out our Disneyland California Trip Report HERE.  We had an amazing time.  I can't wait to go back with just Bill!!!!  

We always do a Date Night at least once when we head down to WDW (I have *TWO* booked for our November/December trip!!! ).  I am a *BIG* fan of Kid's Nite Out (in-room babysitting service).  Touring the parks without the kids in tow and having a nice quiet childless dinner at WDW is priceless.  I can't even imagine being in CA for a whole week without them.  This will be our first trip ever without the children.  Who knows, after this trip, there may be more in our future. 

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Jennifer:  Those pictures are too cute.  I love the one with them going down Main Street.  I can't wait until it's us.  I mean sometimes I literally CANNOT WAIT!  I don't know how I'm going to make it until then.  I feel like a Disney commercial!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Thank you so much John and Kevin for the hoops you've jumped through with Disney to make this happen for us.
> 
> We love you Kevin and will continue to think good thoughts for you.  Can't wait til we get to spend some quality time together as a group on our little ADVENTURE!
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY! WE'RE GOING TO HOLLYWOOD AND DISNEYLAND!!!
> 
> Oh! And look at the first countdown in my signature of many countdowns! Woo hoo!



Dodie
While trying to catch up on things I've missed I read that Greta is sick....how is she now?


----------



## Dodie

MerriePoppins said:


> Dodie
> While trying to catch up on things I've missed I read that Greta is sick....how is she now?



Hi Susan. It's GREAT to see you back on the boards. We missed you.

Thanks for asking about the pup. She seems to be doing better. At least she's eating now and the worst possible diagnosis was ruled out for now.

To all of my fellow-Adventurers, this is our  Greta:


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Hi Susan. It's GREAT to see you back on the boards. We missed you.
> 
> Thanks for asking about the pup. She seems to be doing better. At least she's eating now and the worst possible diagnosis was ruled out for now.
> 
> To all of my fellow-Adventurers, this is our  Greta:




Dodie, She is beautiful !!!!       Please keep me informed about her.   One of these days I will get another dog....


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Dodie, She is beautiful !!!!  Please keep me informed about her. _*One of these days I will get another dog*_....


 

I certainly hope so... I'm getting tired of being let outside to "go."


----------



## Dodie

MenashaCorp said:


> I certainly hope so... I'm getting tired of being let outside to "go."



And THERE is Jason, swooping in unexpectedly with a zinger. We missed you TOO!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I certainly hope so... I'm getting tired of being let outside to "go."



Heeeeeee'ssssssssssssssssssss baccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning peeps!
I just thought I would stop by before we head out the the weekend.
Be back Monday night.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie said:


> Hi Susan. It's GREAT to see you back on the boards. We missed you.
> 
> Thanks for asking about the pup. She seems to be doing better. At least she's eating now and the worst possible diagnosis was ruled out for now.
> 
> To all of my fellow-Adventurers, this is our  Greta:



I was reading back on facebook too regarding Greta.  Being a dog lover (We have a mutt.  He's 1/2 German Shepherd and 1/2 Dachshund. I don't even want to know how that happened. ), I am always sad to hear when a dog is ill or in pain.  I'm very glad she is doing better and on the road to recovery.  She is beautiful.

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We got up at the crack of dawn this morning (4:30 am) to take Bill to the airport.  He caught the first flight out of DFW Airport to Washington DC (Reagan Nat'l) to meet up with my Mom.  My Mom is moving from Northern Virginia to Texas this weekend.  Since Bill is a loving and caring Son In-law, he is driving cross country with my Mom in her car. (Insert Mother In-Law jokes here. )  So, she doesn't have to make the drive herself.  He's a *VERY* brave man with a Zune in hand to drown her out when needed.   Her belongings will follow in November when her house is finished being built.  For the time being, the movers have stored her items in VA.  She's moving into a 55 and over active adult community about twenty minutes from our house.  My Mom will be staying with us for about three months until her new house is completed.  We moved Will (DS9) out of his room into Cole's (DS3) room.  Cole has bunk beds and Will has a queen bed.  So, it worked out perfectly.  

  The reason for my Mom's move is that we lost my Step-Dad very suddenly last spring (a few weeks before their 25th Wedding Anniversary).  They were at relatives in PA for Easter and on the Monday following Easter, my Mom heard a loud yell/gasp from the room they were staying in.  My Step-Dad was having difficulty breathing.  So, they called 911.  My Mom followed him to the hospital in the relative's car.  Since, he was breathing when she left him and he was now in the hands of the paramedics, she assumed when she got to the hospital she would get to see my Step-Dad and all would be fine.  However, they came out and gave her the news of his passing once he reached the hospital.  As expected, she was in shock.  She called me moments after getting the news from the doctor.  I remember exactly where I was when I got that call, I was driving home with the children in the car after Will's (DS9) annual check-up.  I was on this country back road and had to pull over because I couldn't drive my eyes were so full of tears.  My Step-Dad was only 55 when he passed, my Mom married a younger man (five years her junior).  All last year, she was worried about her Mom passing because she had been battling cancer and refused further treatment.  So, we all were getting prepared for my Grandmother's passing.  Then out of nowhere, my Step-Dad dies.  With his sudden passing, my Mom wanted an autopsy (as did the insurance company).  Come to find out, he died of a blood clot that was trying to pass through his heart.  Seven months later, my Mom had to bury her Mother too.  Last year was a pretty tough year for my Mom.  She didn't have any family in Virginia.  They moved there because my Step-Dad was in the Army and stationed in No. VA.  We really could only do so much from TX.  We spent two weeks with her to help make preparations for my Step-Dad's funeral and to make sure she could function after we left.  Since then, she has made a few trips to TX for the grandkids' birthday parties and Christmas.  After a year, she was ready to move from the home she and my Step-Dad shared to TX to be closer to my sister and I.  I know it will be a hard transition.  But, we plan to help her any way we can.  My sister lives about an hour from us and is presently pregnant.  So, it will be nice for Mom to be here when the baby is born.  This is the next chapter of her life.  I don't expect her to forget my Step-Dad.  But, I don't think he would want her unhappy either.  So, we will try and help her in this next phase of her life. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

The "baby" of our family turns four years old this weekend.  I hate having to change the children's ages in my signature.  The years are flying by way too quickly for me.  We're having a pool party on Sunday.  The theme is ...     *Finding Nemo* 

DD6 and I are making the birthday cake.  This will be my first time working with fondant.  With the humidity in Texas right now, we'll see how it goes. 





*Happy 4th Birthday Cole!*












*"The Birthday Boy"*

 Jennifer (AKA Mommy)


----------



## katscradle

Tell Cole I said Happy Belated Birthday! 
This will be a big adjustment for everyone not just your mom. however it is great to have a family that wants to be close.
Enjoy the new chapter in your life.


----------



## tmli

Well after much discussion we have finally agreed on our pre ABD plans!!  (well mostly I gave in to what Chris wanted to do, LOL!!!)

We are flying into San Francisco on the Thursday night prior.  Staying there until Sunday near the Fishermans wharf, going to Alcatraz and the Disney museum.  We are then catching a flight to LAX where we hope to add on 2 nights at the hotel with ABD, and try to get Ellen tickets and I want to do the VIP tour at Warner Bros.

We have bounced around many ideas so I am glad to have a plan!  We are going to be booking our flights soon as we want to use our aeroplan.


----------



## stenogoddess

Jennifer:  Tell Cole Happy Birthday from us.  I hope it was great.  Good luck on the move and all of that.  I think it's going to make things so much better, after the adjustment and all.  I live two block from my mom.  I don't know what I would do without her.

Tracy:  Good plan!  And good for you!  My plan is still drifting around in my head and on my legal pad.  I have three plans so far.  It's really just a matter of picking and chosing the final picks.  The WB tour is on my plan, too, as well as the Universal tour.  I remember Pete said we would thank him if we took it, so I'm guessing he liked it well enough.  I also need the rates for the hotel add on.  We're lucky enough to be able to do a family rate that saves us $100, but if the ABD rate is the same I would rather not bug my family member, KWIM.  I'm dying to books something though!  LOL


----------



## Carolinagal

The Poly is my all time favorite resort and I am sure you will have a wonderful time. We were last there in March, and the grounds were not in the best shape following the winter months, but it was still lovely and peaceful.

I do recommend you try the Sushi Bar if you like that sort of thing - it is every bit as good as Kevin says! Also, we had the Photopass photographer do a photo shoot at the resort and the pictures were lovely. I have some in my FB photos if you would like to take a look - primarily of my daughter - they are the last three pics on the photo album labeled "Springbreak 2009!"

Have a wonderful time!

All the best, Lynne


----------



## katscradle

O.K. guy's this is weird...
I woke up in the middle of the night last night in a panic about sending in the information for our deposit.
I emailed WebmasterJohn.
He responded this morning saying we had already put down our deposit.
However John and I do not remember doing this.

Webmaster John can you please double check and make sure you have our deposit..
I am so worried.
This just seems weird that niether one of us remember doing this.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> O.K. guy's this is weird...
> I woke up in the middle of the night last night in a panic about sending in the information for our deposit.
> I emailed WebmasterJohn.
> He responded this morning saying we had already put down our deposit.
> However John and I do not remember doing this.
> 
> Webmaster John can you please double check and make sure you have our deposit..
> I am so worried.
> This just seems weird that niether one of us remember doing this.



Katherine, Go online and check your statement. Mine went thru on 8/19/09. It was pending for a few days before that.


----------



## spokanemom

If I remember correctly, we had to give our credit card info when we signed up and they were just going to send the deposit fee to the cc company once Disney put the prices up.  So, you probably DID pay the deposit!


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> If I remember correctly, we had to give our credit card info when we signed up and they were just going to send the deposit fee to the cc company once Disney put the prices up.  So, you probably DID pay the deposit!



Exactly ...


----------



## katscradle

O.K. Anna!
I don't remember but it says we payed.
Should I stop worrying now?


----------



## stenogoddess

You can stop worrying now!  Look at it this way, y'all are on "The List."  There's plenty of time to get anything strange fixed, if there is a strange to worry about at all.


----------



## katscradle

Thanks guy's!


----------



## Tonya2426

I am listening to the podcast and John is talking about our trip and the extra stuff they are planning for us!!!  I am sooooo excited about our trip - although he didn't give a single hint away.


----------



## aspen37

I haven't gotten that far. Do you know what the time stamp was Tonya? I just listen to John's rapid fire about the brain surgeon.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> O.K. Anna!
> I don't remember but it says we payed.
> Should I stop worrying now?



Yes stop worrying. Your good to go.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I haven't gotten that far. Do you know what the time stamp was Tonya? I just listen to John's rapid fire about the brain surgeon.


 
Try around 1:05


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Try around 1:05



Thanks Tonya!


----------



## Dodie

So... no gift card/promotion, but...

"We've got some stuff planned." "There will be extra stuff added too."


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

aspen37 said:


> Katherine, Go online and check your statement. Mine went thru on 8/19/09. It was pending for a few days before that.



  Same here.  I paid the deposit with our debit/Visa card.  The card number information was taken when I initially booked the reservation with DU online.  However, the funds were not taken out of our account until ABD processed the reservation a few weeks ago.  Check your statement.  You definitely would have been contacted by John if there was a problem.

Dream peacefully tonight.  Only happy thoughts regarding this trip. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie said:


> So... no gift card/promotion, but...
> 
> "We've got some stuff planned." "There will be extra stuff added too."



I haven't listened to the Podcasts yet. Bill and I usually listen to them together in bed on Thursday nights.  They put me to sleep (in a good way).  I usually have to listen to them three times to hear both of them completely.   What can I say?  Pete has a very soothing voice.  If you are at all sleepy, his voice will put you into a deep sleep.    I haven't had to take Ambien CR for awhile thanks to Pete. 

You have me intrigued regarding our trip teaser.  I can't wait to listen tonight! 

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> So... no gift card/promotion, but...
> 
> "We've got some stuff planned." "There will be extra stuff added too."



They take such delight in teasing us -


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Did any of you participate in the Annual Passholder discount card promo?  We got a nice envelope from Disney the other day with seven (7) $25 gift cards = $175.00!!!!!  
This is all thanks to DS4's AP discount cards.  He was the only one with a valid AP from December 2009 - May 2009.  So, he got the discount cards in the mail.  We used one of them to purchase the rest of the families AP in May. Also, some fellow DISers took advantage of the 10% discount when I sent them some cards.  

  However, the money is already spent.  DS4 will *NOT* have a valid AP for our November/December trip.  His AP expires in September 2009.  So, the money will go towards a Park Hopper for him.  Every bit helps!  I sure wish Disney would let you pro-rate an AP for a child that just turns 3 to help get the whole family on the same AP renewal.  After our November/December trip, we don't plan to be back to WDW until November 2010.  So, there is no need to renew DS4's AP in September.  A Park Hopper will be cheaper.   

 Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

I was reading the ABD FAQs in the online materials that DU has published now (that John and Kevin referenced in the podcast today) and I'm not sure I understand something.

If we add a day beforehand (through ABD and at the same Hollywood hotel) and a night afterward (through ABD and at the GC), will they not provide the transfers from the airport as they would if you didn't add those days?

(We don't have an interest in extending the trip a lot like some of you are. I'm just trying to cushion arrival and departures and maybe eek out one additional day at Disneyland.)

It's not a deal breaker by any means, but there's no way we're driving in LA and this would be something to think about.


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey Dodie!  When we added on days to our last ABD we did it through ABD and so the transfers were included.  I don't know if they've changed that.  I hope not.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> I was reading the ABD FAQs in the online materials that DU has published now (that John and Kevin referenced in the podcast today) and I'm not sure I understand something.
> 
> If we add a day beforehand (through ABD and at the same Hollywood hotel) and a night afterward (through ABD and at the GC), will they not provide the transfers from the airport as they would if you didn't add those days?
> 
> (We don't have an interest in extending the trip a lot like some of you are. I'm just trying to cushion arrival and departures and maybe eek out one additional day at Disneyland.)
> 
> It's not a deal breaker by any means, but there's no way we're driving in LA and this would be something to think about.



Pre and post nights added through ABD will still qualify for transfers.

Should you add pre or post nights on your own....even at the chosen hotels...transfers would not be included.

To receive the transfers, you must book all pre and post nights through ABD.

Hope that helps.

Kevin


----------



## Dodie

Thank you Kevin! 

I'm surprised to see you. It really wasn't worth bothering anyone about yet, since we can't book those extra days.  I appreciate the info!


----------



## katscradle

Thanks Kevin, that will help John and I plan as well.
We did not want to fly in the day it started as we wanted to be rested from the flight. We are also thinking about flying out the day after as well. This will give us some time to pack and what not.


----------



## stenogoddess

Hi Kevin!  Look everybody, it's Kevin!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning peeps!
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## aspen37

Happy Friday Everyone! I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks....

I just sent a new email to all our Adveture group. I thought I would post it here as well.

Dodie....I received your request....no need to send it again.

Here it is:

**********************************************************

Hi Folks,

Im writing to give you some information regarding our April 2010 Adventure.

All deposits made become non-refundable after 5:00PM EST on Monday, August 31, 2009.

If you need to make changes or cancellations, please make sure that you notify us prior to that time. After 5:00pm  EST on Monday 8/31/09, we will not be able to secure a refund of your deposits.

I also have some news regarding pre and post nights for our Adventure.

Pre night stays at the Hollywood Renaissance Hotel (where we will be spending the first night of our Adventure) will be at a cost of $260.47 per night and there is a maximum of two nights.

Post night stays at the Disneys Grand Califonian Hotel (where we will be staying the other 4 nights of our Adventure will be at a cost of $222.88 per night and there is a maximum of one night.

All pre and post nights are based upon availability. If added, the cost would be added to your balance due at final payment.

ABD has requested some additional information. They are asking that we send along the following:

-	Full names of each member of your party
-	Dates of birth for each member of your party
-	Nicknames 
-	Bedding preferences ( 1 bed or 2 beds etc)
-	Passport info for our Canadian travelers

If you have already sent this information.it is not necessary to send it again. 

For those that have requested airfare quotes.please be patient. We are waiting for answers from ABD. The delay is on their end and not ours.

And finallyone more request.

If you send an email regarding our Adventure, please send it to ABD@wdwinfo.com. This is the email address that I will be monitoring. If your email is sent to another email address, it will be forwarded to me, but that takes additional time.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

Thanks,
Kevin
Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc.
Dis Unplugged


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks....
> Dodie....I received your request....no need to send it again.



Oops.  Wish I'd seen this before I jumped the gun. Sorry Kevin.


----------



## kab407

I love email from Kevin!


----------



## Dodie

*<========= *is very excited because now that the whole extra nights/transfers thing got sorted out, I was able to book our flights and managed to get mileage upgrades each way. 

California, here we come...


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> *<========= *is very excited because now that the whole extra nights/transfers thing got sorted out, she was able to book our flights and managed to get mileage upgrades each way.
> 
> California, here we come...



I wish I were that lucky. I'm still waiting for Jet Blue to open up the reservations for April. As of today, they are only booking thru February. I would love to finalize some of the planning, but I'm waiting  ( not to patiently mind you ) for the airfare rates. That will help determine how much extra time we can spend in CA without having to take out a second mortgage on the house


----------



## katscradle

It's Monday afternoon and I hope everyone had a great weekend.

Happy Birthday Dodie!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks..

Confirmation letters are arriving.

Pre and post nights are being added.

Flight info is being bandied about.

The 2010 DIS ABD Backstage Magig Adventure is ON!!!!!!!!



We find ourselves with one open position, as one of our travelers has had to bow out.

This means that we have room for a single traveler.

We can also allow anyone already booked to add an additional person to their reservation.

Unfortunately....we can not currently accept a double.

Anyone out there want to joing our travel party? circus? 

Let me know.


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> Confirmation letters are arriving.
> 
> Pre and post nights are being added.
> 
> Flight info is being bandied about.
> 
> The 2010 DIS ABD Backstage Magig Adventure is ON!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We find ourselves with one open position, as one of our travelers has had to bow out.
> 
> This means that we have room for a single traveler.
> 
> We can also allow anyone already booked to add an additional person to their reservation.
> 
> Unfortunately....we can not currently accept a double.
> 
> Anyone out there want to joing our travel party? circus?
> 
> Let me know.




Me!!!! just don't tell Paul!  

j/k!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> Me!!!! just don't tell Paul!
> 
> j/k!!!!!






That's not nice!


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> Confirmation letters are arriving.
> 
> Pre and post nights are being added.
> 
> Flight info is being bandied about.
> 
> The 2010 DIS ABD Backstage Magig Adventure is ON!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We find ourselves with one open position, as one of our travelers has had to bow out.
> 
> This means that we have room for a single traveler.
> 
> We can also allow anyone already booked to add an additional person to their reservation.
> 
> Unfortunately....we can not currently accept a double.
> 
> Anyone out there want to joing our travel party? circus?
> 
> Let me know.



Anyone out there wanting to go and not wanting pay the single supplement, let me know.  I am a single and would be willing to share a room with someone if it worked out.

I am not creepy.  I shower daily. AND use soap.  I am fun.  I will not talk your ear off while you are trying to sleep.  And I can be nice.  

There are many more positive qualities about me.  If you need more qualifications, pm me and I will list all of my wonderful virtues.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> Confirmation letters are arriving.
> 
> Pre and post nights are being added.
> 
> Flight info is being bandied about.
> 
> The 2010 DIS ABD Backstage Magig Adventure is ON!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We find ourselves with one open position, as one of our travelers has had to bow out.
> 
> This means that we have room for a single traveler.
> 
> We can also allow anyone already booked to add an additional person to their reservation.
> 
> Unfortunately....we can not currently accept a double.
> 
> Anyone out there want to joing our travel party? circus?
> 
> Let me know.



Kevin I know circusgirl wanted to go.
Maybe you or I could contact her and see if she still wants to do this.
I will pm her now.


----------



## Circusgirl

I would love to join the group!!!!!
Spokanemom I will pm you shortly.  I just landed in Seattle and am on my way home from the airport.
Kevin - I was on the original waiting list.  If you don't still have my information please let me know what to do.
Wahoo!! (I hope!)


----------



## spokanemom

Circusgirl said:


> I would love to join the group!!!!!
> Spokanemom I will pm you shortly.  I just landed in Seattle and am on my way home from the airport.



Great.  I will expect your pm.  Hope you had a great flight.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Heather (Circusgirl) has been added to the "official list"

WOOHOO!!!!

Welcome to the circus, Circusgirl.


----------



## aspen37

Heather!


----------



## 3guysandagal

*Welcome Heather!*


----------



## Carolinagal

Glad you can join us!


----------



## macman752

Welcome Heather. Glad that you will be joining us!


----------



## katscradle

Heather I am so glad that you got in on this!
I am looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Circusgirl

DisneyKevin said:


> Heather (Circusgirl) has been added to the "official list"
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the circus, Circusgirl.



I still



aspen37 said:


> Heather!



can't quite



3guysandagal said:


> *Welcome Heather!*



believe it!



Carolinagal said:


> Glad you can join us!




Thank you all 




macman752 said:


> Welcome Heather. Glad that you will be joining us!



for the



katscradle said:


> Heather I am so glad that you got in on this!
> I am looking forward to seeing you again.



rousing welcome!

What a great Monday!  I am still a little in shock at this most unexpected opportunity but very very very delighted.  

I'm looking forward to sharing a lifetime adventure with all of you!


----------



## miss missy

Welcome Circusgirl!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Welcome Heather!


----------



## corky441

Hi Heather, 

Welcome to the Adventure


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Heather!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Heather (Circusgirl) has been added to the "official list"
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the circus, Circusgirl.



 *Welcome Heather!* 

(Love the name!  We almost named our DD6 Heather.)

We can't wait to travel with you!  

  Jennifer (& Bill)


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Poor Bill came home early from work sick and my Mom just called me asking to make her a doctor appointment with my doctor for when she gets home.  There is something going around here.  I got a call from DD6's school last Wednesday at 1 pm to come pick her up.  I knew when I saw the school name on the caller id, someone was ill.  She had a fever of 101. On my way to picking her up, I called her Pediatrician and had them squeeze her in to be seen.  They did a nose and throat culture.  They ruled out the swine flu. But, she did have strep throat.  So, she was home with me on Thursday.  Come Friday morning, she was antsy to get back to school.  The doctor said she was past the contagious stage.  So, I let her go back to school on Friday.  However, what makes me frustrated is that some parent in her class sent their child to school with strep throat and my daughter contracted it.  DD6 is *VERY *diligent about washing her hands and covering her sneezes with her arm or a tissue and *NOT *her hand. I've heard parents "brag" about their child had perfect attendance and blah blah blah.  However, it is usually at the expense of the other students (like my daughter!).  One of my neighbors is a nurse and I know for a fact she has sent her child to school sick and is one of those parents that has bragged to me about her child having perfect attendance.  Shame on them!    Okay, off my soapbox.  But, when it comes to my children's safety and health, it really irkes me when other parents are so irresponsible.  I even contacted DD6's best friends' Moms to let them know that DD6 had strep in case they showed any signs of illness.  They were so thankful I let them know.  They need to make parents sign a responsibility waiver before signing your child out of the hospital.  We had to sign a form when we got our dog at the shelter.  If we were not able to care for him anymore, we were "required" to bring him back to them.  I wrote it jokingly that their needs to be a parent/child waiver.  However, the more I think about it, the more they really need one. 

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Are you kidding?  There should be a required test before you even have a kid!  It annoys the carp out of me when people come to work sick, much less send their kid in sick.  Who wants goodytwo shoes perfect attendance anyway!  Be a rebel, miss a day!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks,

Just wanted to let you all know that I have sent out an email to everyone.

I like to post them here as well, just in case someone isnt checking their email.

Here it is...

**********************************************************

Hi Fellow Adventurers,

Just wanted to drop you note letting you know that things are moving along smoothly

If you are interested in an extra night stay at Disneys Grand California Resort after our Adventure, please let me know.

We quickly reached our original allotment of post night rooms and I have gotten ABD to secure another allotment.

Please understand that these additional nights are based on availability and the allotment could change at any time.

If you have already contacted me regarding pre or post nights for our Adventure and I have told you that they have been added, there is no need to worry. It has already been done.

This email is in regards to new requests for additional pre or post nights.

I dont know about anyone else.but my countdown clock is moving much too slow.

Have a great weekend,
Kevin


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill and I are finally starting to plan our pre-Tour days.  Bill casually asked me if there are any stars I wanted to see on the *Hollywood Walk of Fame*.  I honestly drew a blank and only blurted out Walt Disney.  I don't have a clue as to who has a star or not.  So, I did some research and found a website that has *ALL* the stars and their locations.  I thought y'all might find it interesting too ...

*Hollywood Walk of Fame*

*FYI:* 
Disney, Roy O. MP 6833 Hollywood Blvd.
Disney, Walt MP 7021 Hollywood Blvd.
Disney, Walt TV 6747 Hollywood Blvd.
Disneyland, 50th Year  6834 Hollywood Blvd.

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

If we add nights at the Hollywood Renaissance prior to the ABD Tour, can we request the same room for the Tour dates too??????  So, we don't have to change rooms after two night. 

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Jennifer:

I went to a Walk of Fame website and started to print it out, and then noticed that it was 57 pages long!  LOL  ooops!  So I just wrote down the ones I wanted, all the Disney type ones and the Gone with the Wind ones.  Planning is such fun, ain't it!


----------



## columnwest

Hi Heather, glad you'll be joining us.  Unfortunately, it was my partner Derek who was unable to come along.  I'm actually going to be arriving in LAX for the ABD trip direct from Hong Kong Disneyland (and 2 weeks in Asia).  Sadly, he couldn't get the extra week off from work, and I guess 2 weeks in Asia sounded more fun to him than 1 week in L.A..  Go figure!   Anyways, I'm still coming, and I look forward to meeting you and everyone else.


----------



## OKW Lover

columnwest said:


> I'm actually going to be arriving in LAX for the ABD trip direct from Hong Kong Disneyland (and 2 weeks in Asia).



Rub it in Chris.  Yes we are jealous.


----------



## columnwest

OKW Lover said:


> Rub it in Chris.  Yes we are jealous.



Well, I still haven't been to Tokyo yet.  My Asia trip isn't going to Japan either, so I'm gonna have to leave that for the future.  I'm pretty sure some of our fellow travellers have been though.

This is a good question: Has anyone going on our trip been to all 5 Disney Theme Park destinations (Anaheim, Florida, Japan, France, Hong Kong)?


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome Heather!! We just landed in Seatte last week as well before our Alaska cruise. What a great city.

I gotta say that Alaska is without a doubt the most incredible place I have ever been. Definitely will have to get back at some point. Next up......WDW in October.


----------



## Circusgirl

columnwest said:


> Hi Heather, glad you'll be joining us.  Unfortunately, it was my partner Derek who was unable to come along.  I'm actually going to be arriving in LAX for the ABD trip direct from Hong Kong Disneyland (and 2 weeks in Asia).  Sadly, he couldn't get the extra week off from work, and I guess 2 weeks in Asia sounded more fun to him than 1 week in L.A..  Go figure!   Anyways, I'm still coming, and I look forward to meeting you and everyone else.



I'm sorry your partner can't be along for your whole fabulous trip, but I'm so glad it was timing only and not health or anything more serious.  Thanks for the welcome, and I look forward to sharing this incredible trip with you!



slapwhitey said:


> Welcome Heather!! We just landed in Seatte last week as well before our Alaska cruise. What a great city.
> 
> I gotta say that Alaska is without a doubt the most incredible place I have ever been. Definitely will have to get back at some point. Next up......WDW in October.



Seattle is a sweet place to live, and I agree that Alaska is beyond what you could ever imagine before you go.  I was lucky enough to be on tour there for three weeks some years ago, and it was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. When I got home I dreamed about it every night for three weeks!  I guess that is why some people actually decide to brave the winter and move there.

*Kevin* - Thanks for the updates.  I still haven't gotten over my excitement about getting to have a clock counting down for this adventure!

Is anybody else going to be at the D23 Expo?  I was able to squeeze in a weekend trip, so will be there Saturday/Sunday.  It looks like an amazing time is in store.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Speaking of Seattle ...  Bill is on a plane right now on his way to Seattle for business.  He visits WA a few times a year for business.  The thing he is most looking forward to ...  *Tully's*.  Even though Starbucks is based in WA, Bill says Tully's has "the best" coffee he has ever had.  

Bill is leaving a sunny Texas today.  We are suppose to get up to 97 today.  Another "one last day to swim".  We keep telling the the kids to enjoy the pool because it may be their last swim of the season.  That was about three swims ago.    Even with some recent storms, the weather has stayed pretty warm.  Thankfully where were live, it doesn't get too humid (unlike Houston which I have heard is horrible like Orlando because it is about one hour inland).    Being at WDW in June almost killed us.  The humidity was so energy draining.  We were sooooooo glad to be home to a dry heat.  I never thought I would say (write) that.  I am orginally from Massachusetts.  I grew up with seasons.  Unlike where I live now.  We're lucky to turn on the fireplace in the wintertime.  One year for Christmas morning, Bill turned on the A/C so I could have a fire.    It just didn't feel like Christmas wearing shorts and sandals.   Maybe, that is why I have been dragging my feet a bit on spending Christmas at WDW (the crowds have a little something to do with it too ).  Bill has always talked about saving up our DVC points and renting a grand villa one year for Christmas.  We spend Thanksgiving at WDW every year and it honestly doesn't feel any more special being at WDW than at home.  I guess any excuse to be at WDW is a good one.   Now, I wouldn't mind being on a Disney cruise for Christmas.    However, we would have to mortgage the house to pay for it!   They are *VERY* proud of their holiday cruises.  Our "normal" cruise next November will have to suffice for now.  I know, poor me. (just kidding! )  With the improvements to Castaway Cay, I can't wait to step foot on it next year.   This year will be the first time in four years we haven't gone on a Disney cruise.  I'm having withdrawals.   They are so addicting, like the DISboards!  

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Jennifer:  Instead of going to WDW for Christmas, go on Jan 2.  Crowds are gone and most of the decorations are still up! 



 We booked our airfare!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

columnwest said:


> This is a good question: Has anyone going on our trip been to all 5 Disney Theme Park destinations (Anaheim, Florida, Japan, France, Hong Kong)?



No, but our children have a pin from each park . . .

WDW - we obtained
Disneyland California - we obtained
Disneyland Paris - fellow DISer and now friend
Disneyland Japan - fellow DISer and now friend
Disneyland Hong Kong - DH's co-worker

It's neat to see the pins from the other resorts.  Also, looking on the back of the pin packaging and seeing euro and yen was fun for the kids.  I created a shadow box to display the pins.  We have promised the children a stop at Disneyland Paris when we take our European trip in a few years.    I can't wait!  I just have to control myself and not take any WDW or DLR trips in 2011 and we can finally hop the pond with the kids in 2012.  However, the new Disney ships will be out by then and temptation may sneak in.  

 Jennifer

(Speaking of Europe ...  Before the deposit was non-refundable, Bill tried to "tempt me" with a trip to France and Italy next Spring instead of this trip.  He ran the numbers and it was pretty close.  Needless to say, I chose *THIS* trip. )


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> Jennifer:  Instead of going to WDW for Christmas, go on Jan 2.  Crowds are gone and most of the decorations are still up!
> 
> *That's an idea! *
> 
> 
> 
> We booked our airfare!
> 
> *Congrats!  One step closer to the trip!!!!
> 
> When I looked last week, Southwest and American Airlines still hadn't gone out that far.  I assume since you are booked, the April flights have been released.  Off to the AA and SW sites to do some pricing ... *



 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Jennifer:  We booked on Delta, so their dates are out.  ATL is the airport I grew up with, so I always like to change planes there when I can so I know bascially where I'm going.  I know a lot of people don't love Delta, but so far we do.  But now that I know everyone else's problems everytime we fly I think, don't let this trip be the one that changes my mind!


----------



## aspen37

Chris, I think you have been to more Disney Parks than any of us. I have only been to DL and WDW. I hope to make it to DLP next fall.


----------



## spokanemom

I am jealous of you all booking your flights!  I have to iron out a few details yet before I even know what day I will be coming in.  Southwest opens up the next booking window (through May 7, 2010) on October 13, so I need to wait for that too.  Ugh, I hate waiting...


----------



## Dodie

Hello fellow adventurers!

We're back from a quick WDW trip (9/2-9/6) and I wanted to pop in and say hello!

Since I'm usually thinking two trips ahead, I started my grid (the spreadsheet-like table that I create for each trip) for this trip this morning!!!! My December Disapalooza grid is well underway too!

I'm loving the varied countdown line-up in my signture now - a WDW trip, a Disneyland trip, and a DCL cruise!


----------



## columnwest

slapwhitey said:


> Welcome Heather!! We just landed in Seatte last week as well before our Alaska cruise. What a great city.
> 
> I gotta say that Alaska is without a doubt the most incredible place I have ever been. Definitely will have to get back at some point. Next up......WDW in October.



Hey, I just got back from an Alaska cruise myself!  What ship were you on?  I was on the Norwegian Sun.  The natural scenery in Alaska was breathtaking though the cities (Skagway, Ketchikan, Juneau) served up a lot of cheeeze (not the dairy kind) for the tourists. 

I agree with everyone, Seattle is a great city.  Vancouver (where I am now) is okay, but Seattle wins hands down.  I lived there for five years before moving up here, but it still feels like home to me.  Oh, and the food in Seattle is amazing!  The Triple Coconut Cream Pie from Dahlia Bakery is out of this world.  I'm still searching for good (preferably non-Asian) food in Vancouver.


----------



## slapwhitey

columnwest said:


> Hey, I just got back from an Alaska cruise myself!  What ship were you on?  I was on the Norwegian Sun.  The natural scenery in Alaska was breathtaking though the cities (Skagway, Ketchikan, Juneau) served up a lot of cheeeze (not the dairy kind) for the tourists.
> 
> I agree with everyone, Seattle is a great city.  Vancouver (where I am now) is okay, but Seattle wins hands down.  I lived there for five years before moving up here, but it still feels like home to me.  Oh, and the food in Seattle is amazing!  The Triple Coconut Cream Pie from Dahlia Bakery is out of this world.  I'm still searching for good (preferably non-Asian) food in Vancouver.



I definitely agree with the cheeze.....same as I'm used to while cruising the Carribean.

We were on the Star Princess.....nice ship but they could use some entertainment for the under 65 crowd. Not that it wasn't great, just a little limited. We've been spoiled by DCL.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Hello fellow adventurers!
> 
> We're back from a quick WDW trip (9/2-9/6) and I wanted to pop in and say hello!
> 
> Since I'm usually thinking two trips ahead, I started my grid (the spreadsheet-like table that I create for each trip) for this trip this morning!!!! My December Disapalooza grid is well underway too!
> 
> I'm loving the varied countdown line-up in my signture now - a WDW trip, a Disneyland trip, and a DCL cruise!



Welcome back Dodie !!    How was your trip?

We missed you in INDY.  

See you in December


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill flies home tonight from Seattle.  My Mom has kept me company with the kids this week.  Having her here has been nice.  She is staying with us until the third week of November.  Hopefully, her house will be completed by then.  I just realized today's date, September 11th.  I don't know if Bill knew that when he made his flight plans for today.   I know nothing will happen.  But, it is still nerve wracking to fly on such a date with a negative history.

With all you knowledgeable WDW folks on here, I thought you might be interested to know Disney has started taking applications for the Moms Panel again (you *don't* have to be a Mom to submit).  They started taking submissions yesterday and will accept the first 20,000 to be considered for the Moms Panel.  If chosen, you win a free trip to WDW the second week of December!!!! (some of you will already be there!)   

I applied yesterday. 

Moms Panel Website

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill finally arrived home early Saturday morning around 1:30 am.  He was suppose to land around 9:35 pm on Friday.  However, his plane had to return to Seattle after being airborne for about 35 minutes.  His plane had to do an emergency landing due to a malfunction with the plane.  He is fine, but was a little hesitant to board the replacement plane. 

Here's a news story on his flight ...

*By KOMO Staff 

SEA-TAC AIRPORT -- A Dallas-bound flight turned around shortly after taking off from Sea-Tac Airport on Friday afternoon. 

American Airlines flight 1832 turned around some 35 minutes after taking off around 3:45 p.m. due to what officials described as a warning light with a symptom. 

The nature of the emergency was not immediately known, but the plane landed safely. There were no reports of injuries. *

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

Glad he landed home safe and sound!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> Glad he landed home safe and sound!



*Thank you!  *

Bill has been a *VERY* lucky man in his life.  A month before our wedding, Bill got into an accident with an 18-wheeler on the highway.  His pick-up truck was totaled.  He came out with only minor scratches and pains.  Most people don't survive those types of accidents.  He almost made me a widow before even getting married.  

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Thank you!  *
> 
> Bill has been a *VERY* lucky man in his life.  A month before our wedding, Bill got into an accident with an 18-wheeler on the highway.  His pick-up truck was totaled.  He came out with only minor scratches and pains.  Most people don't survive those types of accidents.  He almost made me a widow before even getting married.
> 
> Jennifer



I'm not sure if I don't want to ride with Bill, or if I want to sit as close to him as possible! Glad he's okay!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I have to say (or rather write) DVC Owners are very diligent about booking their points.  They are worse than the mother of a five year old girl booking an 8:05 am ADR for CRT breakfast.  It looks like we won't be able to attend DAP this year.  There are zero DVC openings except at SSR for the whole week.  We could piece together a night here and there, but nothing continuous for the whole week.  As much as I like SSR, I am *NOT* giving up a two-bedroom savanna-view room at Kidani Village for SSR.    I will give Bill credit, he tried pretty hard and was on the phone a few times with DVC.    Maybe next year (if they do it) ...  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

In case y'all haven't heard, there are going to be some exciting changes to Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom over the next few years ...

Here's the Disney press release on the MK expansion:  
*WALT DISNEY PARKS AND RESORTS CHAIRMAN JAY RASULO UNVEILS NEW ATTRACTIONS AND EXPERIENCES AT FIRST D23 EXPO*

Here's a link to the Orlando Sentinel with an artist's rendering and blueprint of the "new" Fantasyland.  It looks amazing!!!!:  
*Fantasyland Expansion *(from Orlando Sentinel)

Check out the links and let me know what you think. 

  Personally, I think the new princess cottages and castles are trying to compete with the new Harry Potter section at Universal?  They look kind of similar.  To me, the new section looks like a "Princess World Showcase".  I thought Disney was hard up for cash and their earnings were down.  What's with all this spending lately?  I assume we can see the ticket prices going up and up and up for many years to come.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I have to tell you about a funny thing that happened this past weekend ...  
It has been raining here in the Dallas area for about four days now.    I'm looking out my home-office window and it is still raining!  Yesterday, I took a drive out with my Mom to her new house to see the progress.  *Smartly*, I stayed in the car while she hopped out wanting to take some pictures.  She carefully walked into the house stepping in mud puddles along the way.  When she came out, she wanted to wash off her sneakers.  So, she looked for a big semi-clean puddle to rinse off her sneakers.  Okay, this is the point where I wish I had my video camera (AFV would have loved this!).  My Mom slowly put her foot into the puddle and instead of dipping her foot in and rinsing her shoe and taking it out, she *stepped* into the puddle to the bottom with all the mud and guck.  It was the funniest thing I had every seen.  She was knee-deep in this puddle.  It was a sight! 

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

Hey all...been away from the boards a bit and just stopping in to say Hi! 

 Heather - fab you could join our group; looking fwd to mtg you!



slapwhitey said:


> I gotta say that Alaska is without a doubt the most incredible place I have ever been. Definitely will have to get back at some point.



This is a trip DH & I have talked about a lot...it would be   the podcast cruise 3.0 was to Alaska!! 



Dodie said:


> We're back from a quick WDW trip (9/2-9/6) and I wanted to pop in and say hello!



How was the trip Dodie? 



columnwest said:


> I'm still searching for good (preferably non-Asian) food in Vancouver.



I've had quite a few good meals in Vancouver...most recently at The Market, Shangra-la.


Did anyone in our group get to D23?  Any reports? 


cheers,


----------



## OKW Lover

klam_chowder said:


> Hey all...been away from the boards a bit and just stopping in to say Hi!



I've been wondering where you've been.  Still planning on F&W next month?


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I have to say (or rather write) DVC Owners are very diligent about booking their points.  They are worse than the mother of a five year old girl booking an 8:05 am ADR for CRT breakfast.  It looks like we won't be able to attend DAP this year.  There are zero DVC openings except at SSR for the whole week.  We could piece together a night here and there, but nothing continuous for the whole week.  As much as I like SSR, I am *NOT* giving up a two-bedroom savanna-view room at Kidani Village for SSR.    I will give Bill credit, he tried pretty hard and was on the phone a few times with DVC.    Maybe next year (if they do it) ...
> 
> Jennifer



Well that sucks, I was really hoping to get to meet you and Bill at DAP.


----------



## klam_chowder

OKW Lover said:


> I've been wondering where you've been.  Still planning on F&W next month?



Hi Jeff  - I was on the west coast for 3 wks and then a couple of nites after I got back, we had a bit of a  

In the middle of the nite, DH had basically collapsed in pain and altho he could barely breathe, resisted my request to take him to the ER.  Well, eventually I got him there. He's never been to a hospital before and has a clean medical history so it was a bit of a surprise to both of us.  The short story is after being tormented (only cuz staying at a hospital and getting poked, prodded, punctured and prognoses is a downer - the heathcare providers were all excellent ), for the better part of week they finally agreed to discharge him only ruling out what it wasn't but unable to say what it was. He's back at work this week and we have some ideas of what it could be (esophagus spasm, etc.) and are not on alert anymore  

Too bad y'all won't be on this adventure with us  - it'd be a blast!  We'd  to do F&W one year but our next encounter with the Mouse won't be till DLR in Dec. We'll think of you as y'all raise a glass - pass along  to Val too!

Catching up on stuff and podcasts - *Lynne* it was fun to hear your pkg get opened 

cheers,


----------



## ADP

Hope you all have a great time in April.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

klam_chowder said:


> This is a trip DH & I have talked about a lot...it would be   the podcast cruise 3.0 was to Alaska!!
> 
> *Now that DCL is venturing north to Alaska, we have seriously considered an Alaskan cruise with DCL.  On every past cruise, I put on the comment card "Take us to Alaska!!!!!!" and now they are.  Glad DCL listens to their guests.  *
> 
> Did anyone in our group get to D23?  Any reports?
> 
> *We're not D23 Members.  However, I believe the news of the Fantasyland renovation and the new Star Wars attraction at DHS were announced at D23.*



 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> Well that sucks, I was really hoping to get to meet you and Bill at DAP.



  Same here.  However, if I am selected to the Walt Disney World Moms Panel (long shot! ), Bill said he would extend the vacation (at Disney's expense of course ).  I will take all the pixie dust you can send me. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Toy Story Mania comes out on Wii today!!!!!!* 





Anyone else going to be playing tonight?  Bill pre-ordered it months ago.  He picks it up at Toys R Us on his way home.  Tonight, I am making a quick dinner and we are going to gather around the tv as a family and pretend we are at DHS. 

*Anyone else?!?!?!?!?!*

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Same here.  However, if I am selected to the Walt Disney World Moms Panel (long shot! ), Bill said he would extend the vacation (at Disney's expense of course ).  I will take all the pixie dust you can send me.
> 
> Jennifer



Sending you lots of pixie dust!


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Toy Story Mania comes out on Wii today!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else going to be playing tonight?  Bill pre-ordered it months ago.  He picks it up at Toys R Us on his way home.  Tonight, I am making a quick dinner and we are going to gather around the tv as a family and pretend we are at DHS.
> 
> *Anyone else?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> Jennifer



We waited until after the boys went to sleep to play it.
They have school tomorrow and would never have gone to bed.


----------



## klam_chowder

Jennifer - thx for getting DCL to cruise to Alaska   

I went to check out the itinerary and am disappointed that it's a return cruise - I know it will be easier for Disney fans who don't have to arrange one-way airfare - however, we were plannning on a one-way cruise so that we could head to ports further north, and spend some a week or 2 pre-trip checking out Denali National Park, Kenai Fjords, etc...remember I said we'd been talking about this?    

Getting excited about ABD   Still planning to arrive early, not sure how early tho. Any "single-types" have plans they'd like to share? It'd be fun to do Universal or   together 

cheers,


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey Klam!  We're not single types, but we are planning on doing the Delux Universal tour that Pete talked about in the podcast.  We're also hoping to do the VIP Warner Brothers tour as well.  Also on the short list is Peterson's Automotive Musem and possibly Griffith Park.  If we can "sync our schedules" that would be cool with us!


----------



## tmli

We are also planning on the VIP warner Bros Tour, I wonder if we could get a group rate if there were a few of us?  We are considering the Universal tour, just not sure if time will allow both.

I am going to try to get Ellen tickets as well!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill and I added on two nights *prior* to the Tour at the Renaissance through DU/ABD.  Bill is suppose to book our rental car this week.  We are renting a convertible and driving up the PCH one day.  I can't wait to finally see those cliffs and the water crashing on the rocks.  If anyone can recommend any great stopping points along the way and a great restaurant for lunch please let me know.  Also, we want to get out to Napa Valley and/or Sonoma Valley one day.  It just wouldn't feel like an adults-only trip to California without visiting a winery.  Again, if anyone has any suggestions please let me know.  I figure, we will be doing enough "Tours" with the ABD Trip. So, we decided not to visit Universal or WB while in LA this trip.  We want to get off on our own and experience the "real" California. Of course being so close to The Highlands, some shopping has to be worked in there somewhere. 

  Southwest still hasn't released their April flight information yet.  So, we are holding off on making our flight reservation until the SW info is released.  Then, we can compare SW with AA.  Also, once SW releases their pricing, it should make the AA prices go down too. One can only hope.  

  I have to give American Airlines some props today.  Bill received an email today from the AA Customer Relations Manager.  Due to his inconvenience with the flight on 9/11, they are putting 3,000 AA Advantage Miles into his account.  Those miles could come in handy! 

 Jennifer


----------



## spokanemom

tmli said:


> We are also planning on the VIP warner Bros Tour, I wonder if we could get a group rate if there were a few of us?  We are considering the Universal tour, just not sure if time will allow both.




That is a great idea.  I am trying to decide how many days to come in early and just exactly WHAT I want to do.  I would love to go to Universal, do the Universal Tour AND the Warner Brothers Tour.  I am just not sure if I have enough time or money!  I don't know if staying at the Renaissance prior is the best thing either.  I may be able to save some by staying somewhere else and just renting a car for a couple of days prior.  I could just return the car to LAX on the day of pick up and then take the ABD transportation to the Renaissance.  

I just don't know.  

I am leaving for vacation this weekend.  I will be more focused on the ABD trip when I get back.  There are so many options going on in my head and I know that I can't do them all, but I really want to try!  

I may just wait for one of you to come up with a really good plan, and then just copy it...


----------



## Circusgirl

spokanemom said:


> That is a great idea.  I am trying to decide how many days to come in early and just exactly WHAT I want to do.  I would love to go to Universal, do the Universal Tour AND the Warner Brothers Tour.  I am just not sure if I have enough time or money!  I don't know if staying at the Renaissance prior is the best thing either.  I may be able to save some by staying somewhere else and just renting a car for a couple of days prior.  I could just return the car to LAX on the day of pick up and then take the ABD transportation to the Renaissance.
> 
> I just don't know.
> 
> I am leaving for vacation this weekend.  I will be more focused on the ABD trip when I get back.  There are so many options going on in my head and I know that I can't do them all, but I really want to try!
> 
> I may just wait for one of you to come up with a really good plan, and then just copy it...



Have a fabulous cruise!!!


----------



## Dodie

Happy Thursday fellow adventurers!

Have we done the "introduction" posts yet on this thread? I know some of us know one another from cruising together on the first podcast cruise or other DIS events, but have we done _the single post - everything you should know about me so we can get to know everyone in the group _thing yet? (I'm obviously too lazy to read back through the whole thread.)

If we haven't, I think we should!


----------



## klam_chowder

That's great, Lauren - thx a mint! The VIP Universal tour sounds fab; Pete did an awesome review of it   I just checked their website and following Tracey's lead...there's a 10% discount for 6 or more 

I was considering Griffith Park too but hadn't decided based on the ABD activities. That'd be an interesting one to do with you and Jeri too 

Tracey - The Ellen tix idea is a hoot! 

Jennifer - we drove the PCH from WA down to SF a few years ago, and it was wonderful   Domain Chandon was the highlight of my Napa cruising...consider planning your touring to stop there for lunch 

Alissa - I'm in a similar boat with the pre-stay...thankfully I've got time to mull it over as upcoming trips have much higher priority right now.   Bon Voyage! 

BTW, I meant single-types only in that I didn't want to cramp anyone who's excited to finally bellow, "we've never had a vacation for 7 years [if applicable insert: without the kids]"    

cheers,


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> That is a great idea.  I am trying to decide how many days to come in early and just exactly WHAT I want to do.  I would love to go to Universal, do the Universal Tour AND the Warner Brothers Tour.  I am just not sure if I have enough time or money!  I don't know if staying at the Renaissance prior is the best thing either.  I may be able to save some by staying somewhere else and just renting a car for a couple of days prior.  I could just return the car to LAX on the day of pick up and then take the ABD transportation to the Renaissance.



Jet Blue has finally released their fares for April  Now I can get this trip moving.

My plans for DH & I are still basically the same - going to come in on Saturday and spend a few days at Huntington Beach - plans are to do the San Diego Zoo one day and drive the Pacific Coast Highway the other. I'm with Alissa on the car rental plan - We're going to fly into Long Beach (less hectic than LAX) and rent a car there- then on Tuesday morning drive up to LAX, drop off the car & hook up with the ABD airport transfer. as far as coming home - we'll fly out of LAX using the ABD transfer 


I am so excited and now that the airfare is taken care of - it really feels like *WE'RE GOING TO DISNEYLAND*


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just curious here....you mention showing up at LAX to drop off rental cars and grabbing the ABD transportation.
Is this possible without having a flight coming in that day?
Isn't that like showing up at MCO and grabbing ME just for the free ride to WDW? (NOT!)
Don't know, but it was the first thing that popped into my mind when reading this.
If it is possible, it sure may help our planning.


----------



## corky441

Well, my thinking is that All Disney needs to know is that I have a flight coming into LAX on Tuesday morning. Since they haven't booked my airfare as part of a package it really doesn't matter.

for example - say I check and find that the morning JetBlue flight to LAX from NYC is flight # 999 and it arrives at 10:35 am

if I show up at the desiginated meeting place with bags in hand - how would they know if I was on the plane or not? I'm not being met at the gate, but down in the baggage claim area. All I have to do is look for for the driver holding the card with my name on it.

Theoretically, the same is possible at MCO with ME, say you've spent 2 days before arriving at Orlando over in Tampa and you have a rental car that you picked up in Tampa. since you have a resort reservation at Disney World you are entitled to ME transportation if you want it. Why not drop off your rental car, proceed with your bags to the baggage claim aream and sign in at the ME desk & hop the bus


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Happy Thursday fellow adventurers!
> 
> Have we done the "introduction" posts yet on this thread? I know some of us know one another from cruising together on the first podcast cruise or other DIS events, but have we done _the single post - everything you should know about me so we can get to know everyone in the group _thing yet? (I'm obviously too lazy to read back through the whole thread.)
> 
> If we haven't, I think we should!



I was thinking maybe we should pick a date and time to go into the chat room. Can we do this? What do you think?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill booked our rental car. For those looking, there is a Hertz location *AT THE HOTEL*!!!!!  That is where Bill booked our convertible.  So, we will take the ABD transfer to the hotel on Sunday and pick-up the car on Monday for a day of fun in the Cali sun. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> I was thinking maybe we should pick a date and time to go into the chat room. Can we do this? What do you think?



 *We're game!*

 Jennifer (& Bill)


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Just curious here....you mention showing up at LAX to drop off rental cars and grabbing the ABD transportation.
> Is this possible without having a flight coming in that day?
> Isn't that like showing up at MCO and grabbing ME just for the free ride to WDW? (NOT!)  Don't know, but it was the first thing that popped into my mind when reading this.
> If it is possible, it sure may help our planning.



On ABD's website under the FAQ section it says 

For those driving a vehicle, on Day 1 of your trip, you may self-park at the Grand Californian Hotel as we offer one coach transfer from the Grand Californian Hotel to the Renaissance Hotel. Your vehicle will then be available for pick-up at the Grand Californian Hotel at the end of your vacation. Please contact a Concierge Agent at (877)-728-7282 for more details. *A guest may also pick up a transfer from LAX by meeting at Terminal 7, United Airlines at Noon by the Baggage Claim Information Desk and this can be arranged through your Concierge Agent as well.*

Also about grabbing the ME if you are not flying in on the same day that you need the transfer.

Last year I took a Royal Caribbean cruise out of Port Canaveral.  After the cruise the RC shuttle took me back to MCO.  I then took the ME to the hotel.  This was perfectly legit.  I called DVC and told them that I would be coming into the airport on a cruise ship shuttle as I was taking a non Disney cruise before my DVC stay and asked about taking the ME.  I was told no problem and to call back 30 days before my arrival and they would call the folks at ME and set it up.  When I called DVC back 30 days before my trip they set it up for me.  Everything went smoothly.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> On ABD's website under the FAQ section it says
> 
> For those driving a vehicle, on Day 1 of your trip, you may self-park at the Grand Californian Hotel as we offer one coach transfer from the Grand Californian Hotel to the Renaissance Hotel. Your vehicle will then be available for pick-up at the Grand Californian Hotel at the end of your vacation. Please contact a Concierge Agent at (877)-728-7282 for more details. *A guest may also pick up a transfer from LAX by meeting at Terminal 7, United Airlines at Noon by the Baggage Claim Information Desk and this can be arranged through your Concierge Agent as well.*
> 
> Also about grabbing the ME if you are not flying in on the same day that you need the transfer.
> 
> Last year I took a Royal Caribbean cruise out of Port Canaveral.  After the cruise the RC shuttle took me back to MCO.  I then took the ME to the hotel.  This was perfectly legit.  I called DVC and told them that I would be coming into the airport on a cruise ship shuttle as I was taking a non Disney cruise before my DVC stay and asked about taking the ME.  I was told no problem and to call back 30 days before my arrival and they would call the folks at ME and set it up.  When I called DVC back 30 days before my trip they set it up for me.  Everything went smoothly.




Thanks Kim!
This helps a lot in our strategy planning.


----------



## Circusgirl

Greetings from the World!

Here are a few photos from my first day here.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Circusgirl said:


> Greetings from the World!
> 
> Here are a few photos from my first day here.  Have a great Sunday!
> 
> [/IMG]



  Thanks for the pictures.  We went to a MNSSHP last year and loved it.  MNSSHP is by far our favorite of the parties.  What a great way to start your WDW vacation. 

 Jennifer

*Correction:*  Bill read this and said MVMCP is *HIS* favorite party.


----------



## DisneyKevin

But I always post it here in case someone doesnt check their email....

*Howdy fellow Adventurers,

I have some exciting news and as typical with ABD.some explaining to do.

ABD has sent out Welcome packets. These packets include information about your Adventure and some other cool stuff to read.

These should have come directly to you.but, ABD saw fit to send them all to Dreams Unlimited Travel, so they have been repackaged and sent on.

These packets will travel further then you or I. 

Included in these packets are a travel agreement and a personal info sheet.

Each comes with its own envelope and ABD would like these back as soon as possible.

Here comes the explaining part.

If you added pre or post nights.these may or may not be listed on your confirmation letter. There is no need to worry..or email me.  These packets were printed and sent prior to many of us booking our extra nights.

You can check you Client Services page on the Dreams site and see your correct totals and travel dates.

If you started as a double occupancy and became a single traveleryour confirmation will not reflect that change and has been changed by me There is no need to worry..or email me.  These packets were printed and sent prior to changing your reservation.

If you started as a single traveler and became a double occupancy. your confirmation will not reflect that change and has been changed by me There is no need to worry..or email me.  These packets were printed and sent prior to changing your reservation.

If you started as a double occupancy and do not live in the same household (Lynne, Karen, Kim and Anna)you have made ABDs head explode.  They are baffled by the fact that I need another set of travel documents for Lynne and Anna. I have explained that you are traveling together but dont live together. I was aksed why you couldnt just drop the forms off at the other house. I have explained that there are thousands of miles between houses. This caused a several minute silence. 

I am waiting for your packets to be sent.

Okthats it.

Oh, wait..

Please complete the two documents and send them back. 

Thanks,
Kevin*


----------



## stenogoddess

I  mail from Kevin!


----------



## slapwhitey

Thanks for the info Kevin, can't wait to get the cool info packet. Guess that means it's for real.

Just so I understand, once we receive this you want us to email you....right?

Chris


----------



## aspen37

Wow what great pictures Heather! 

Kevin, when I read the email I started cracking up. I'm glad we are making their heads explode after what they put you thru last week!   Good for us!


----------



## Dodie

Poor ABD. They aren't going to know what's hit them with our group.


----------



## klam_chowder

Heather - fab pics, thx a mint for making me crack a much needed smile today 

We made their heads explode?!?    they aint seen nothin' yet!   

*Kevin - is the transfer from the GCH to the airport good for anytime on the last day? *

I'm looking at flight possibilities. My mom's birthday is the next day and I was going to fly right out after breakfast. Now she's talking about being out of country for her b'day in which case I might do my usual "extend-the-vacation as-much-as-possible-by-taking-the-last-flight-out" routine. 

*Can you pls confirm we only get the equivalent of a 3-day park hopper on this tour? (for use on Day 3, 4 and 5)* 

Of course, no rush for an answer on these...just thought I'd ask while it was on my mind. 

cheers,


----------



## corky441

My  information packet arrived today


----------



## DisneyKevin

*Kevin - is the transfer from the GCH to the airport good for anytime on the last day? *

Transfers can be arranged at any time on the last day of the Adventure.

*Can you pls confirm we only get the equivalent of a 3-day park hopper on this tour? (for use on Day 3, 4 and 5)* 

You will receivea 4 day park hopper. Two days will be used for the guided tours of the Magic Kingdom and California Adventure. We have one night free to visit the parks and one day can be used to do that. The last day can be used on the day you check out.


----------



## klam_chowder

Marilee, I'm  for you! It really adds excitement to this trip  

Kevin, you must be taking lessons from that other mouse - the zippy one!   Thx a mint for the details 

With the info on the transfer and 4 day pass, this sets up just as I was fearing/hoping ...am I a bad daughter if I'm wishing my mom spends her milestone birthday out of country???   

cheers,


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Our ABD packet arrived today!*

I grabbed the mail on my way out to carpool and had fun reading through everything while waiting for DS9 and DD6 to get out of school.

I have a question, we received two return envelopes.  Can we put both sets of forms into one envelope?

Thank you for the airfare quote.  We will hold off for now booking it through ABD.  We may be able to get a better fare with Southwest in a few weeks.

Thank you for the quick and speedy email responses.  I read the thread referenced by launchpad (cocowum's DH) on another thread and I will definitely scream from the roof tops on Dreams Unlimited's great customer service. 

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Our ABD packet arrived today!*
> 
> I have a question, we received two return envelopes.  Can we put both sets of forms into one envelope?



99 times out of 100 I would say sure....they're going to the same place, but ABD tends to have reasons for what they do ...(no matter how odd I think their reasons are)....so I would say use both envelopes.

They are pre-paid, so you wont have to use your own postage.

Honestly, I cant think of a good reason to not use just one....other than there must be some reason that they send two.

I know it's a lame answer....but it's all I got.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> 99 times out of 100 I would say sure....they're going to the same place, but ABD tends to have reasons for what they do ...(no matter how odd I think their reasons are)....so I would say use both envelopes.
> 
> They are pre-paid, so you wont have to use your own postage.
> 
> Honestly, I cant think of a good reason to not use just one....other than there must be some reason that they send two.
> 
> I know it's a lame answer....but it's all I got.



  Thank you for the response!  I'll just send them back separately.  It's "their" dime. 

  One more question, I am full of them but will keep it to one at this time  ...  We have passports.  But, don't plan to use them for this trip because we're flying domestically and the trip is in California.  Do we have to put our passport information on the *Adventure Booking Information *sheet.  I don't like giving that informatin out if it is *NOT* needed.  I have everything filled out but the passport section.  I hope that is okay. 

Since, we haven't booked our flight yet.  I left that sheet blank and put a note on it about not booking the flight yet.  I assume to have them coordinate our arrival transfer, we will eventually have to give them the flight info.  But, if they want these forms *NOW*, they are going to get a half empty form.  Sorry.   We'll get the flight info to you as soon as we book it.  

*I will get it all in the mail today. * 

 Jennifer

*I know I probably should put this all in an email.  However, I wanted to post it in case others had the same questions.*


----------



## DisneyKevin

You dont need passport information unless you are not a US citizen.

You can provide your flight info when you have it.


----------



## tmli

We have decided to add a night at the GCH after ABD as well....most of the flights would have us leaving around noon on the Sunday and we just felt like we wanted some wind down time after the tour before jumping on a plane!

This is becoming quite the trip!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tmli said:


> We have decided to add a night at the GCH after ABD as well....most of the flights would have us leaving around noon on the Sunday and we just felt like we wanted some wind down time after the tour before jumping on a plane!
> 
> This is becoming quite the trip!



I wish we could add a day at the end of the trip too.  But, I am sure my Mom will be ready for us to come home on Sunday night.  She nicely said she'd watch all three children while we are away.  However, I don't want to take advantage of her generosity.  In return, we are taking her on a cruise in the Fall 2010.  Unless our plans change and we move the November 2010 cruise out to a June 2011 Alaska.  It is very tempting. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> You dont need passport information unless you are not a US citizen.
> 
> You can provide your flight info when you have it.



  Thanks Kevin!  I figured so.  But, I wanted to make sure.  The paperwork has been completed and sent.  


Jennifer (& Bill)


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> We have decided to add a night at the GCH after ABD as well....most of the flights would have us leaving around noon on the Sunday and we just felt like we wanted some wind down time after the tour before jumping on a plane!
> 
> This is becoming quite the trip!



That's why we did it too - after a great vacation - who wants to rush to the airport to catch a flight. I'm planning on that Sunday being just a nice day to get my head back on straight for "reality".

Are you flying directly into Canada or through Buffalo on your trip home?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

These months have passed by so quickly!  Before you know it, we'll be heading west ...


----------



## tmli

corky441 said:


> That's why we did it too - after a great vacation - who wants to rush to the airport to catch a flight. I'm planning on that Sunday being just a nice day to get my head back on straight for "reality".
> 
> Are you flying directly into Canada or through Buffalo on your trip home?



We think Canada...we have aeroplan that we are going to try to use with Air Canada, direct flights and seat back entertainment!  

I have been looking at Jetblue in case that doesn't work out....who are you flying with?  We fly out of Buffalo a lot to Florida!!


----------



## corky441

we always fly JetBlue - they have an early morning non-stop to Orlando and then a late afternoon non-stop from Orlando to Buffalo. 
It's great to get there in only 2 1/2 hours

We're flying JetBlue out to California too. flying into Long Beach on Sat April 10th and then home out of LAX on Monday the 19th - think that flight back to Buffalo is at 12:45 pm - unfortunately those both fly thru NYC. oh well, we'll see the new terminal then.
Weird part is with the time difference from West to East and the layover in NYC - we get home at like 12:00 midnight (Tues) CRAZY


----------



## Dodie

We're flying in late-ish on Monday 4/12, arriving at LAX at 8:30 p.m.  That will give us a good night's rest (we should be really tired because of the time change) and the morning and early afternoon on Tuesday to explore the immediate area (we're not doing a rental car) and adjust to west coast time before dinner with the group that night.  

We're waiting to head home until the morning of Monday 4/19. That way we get that whole day on Sunday to do anything in the parks we missed and just wind down a little bit.


----------



## tmli

I think I solved the mystery of the 2 envelopes!!  The agreement is to be sent back right away--one envelope.  Somewhere in the paperwork it said to send the information sheet back once you had flight information, we have up until 90 days prior to send that. (in the second envelope).  It did say if you have all of the information you may send both forms back together.

I think all of those episodes of Scooby Doo I watched finally paid off!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

tmli said:


> I think I solved the mystery of the 2 envelopes!!  The agreement is to be sent back right away--one envelope.  Somewhere in the paperwork it said to send the information sheet back once you had flight information, we have up until 90 days prior to send that. (in the second envelope).  It did say if you have all of the information you may send both forms back together.
> 
> I think all of those episodes of Scooby Doo I watched finally paid off!!!



I rec'd my pkg yesterday  and that's what I understood from it too 

Decided to add an extra day before ABD to check out the Wild Animal Park that Pete & Walter raved about  

cheers,


----------



## stenogoddess

Paperwork away!  I guess we're really going!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tmli said:


> I think I solved the mystery of the 2 envelopes!!



On the next adventures of DISers Let Loose in Cali ... *The Mystery of the Two Envelopes* 

See what happens when you have a chaotic house and can't read straight.  *Thanks for the information!  * 

 Jennifer


----------



## macman752

Last night Sally and I were walking through Downtown Disney to the Disneyland Hotel for dinner. Heading in the opposite direction was a group
of persons being led by a CM holding up an ABD sign. (Think South American tour group.)  

The entire group had just come from Hook's Point as each was wearing a paper
captain's hat from the restaurant. 

Can't wait to see Pete wearing his!

...Dave


----------



## stenogoddess

Are you kidding?  I can't wait until it's ME doing this!


----------



## Tonya2426

Anybody else excited that our Adventure starts in *200 days*!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Wow!!!  I killed the tread with my last post!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

I think it'll pick up in here after the holidays.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Anybody else excited that our Adventure starts in *200 days*!!!!




I am!


----------



## stenogoddess

I've got a trip to Vero Beach that starts on Sunday, soo can't wait, and then the 1/2 marathon in January, and then my laser like focus  will totally be on this trip.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

macman752 said:


> The entire group had just come from Hook's Point as each was wearing a paper
> captain's hat from the restaurant.
> 
> Can't wait to see Pete wearing his!
> 
> ...Dave



Thank you for my laugh for the day! 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Tonya2426 said:


> Anybody else excited that our Adventure starts in *200 days*!!!!



  We're *VERY* excited over here!!!!!!!  With the chaos of every day life, the thought of this trip always puts a smile on my face.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill and DS9 went to the Cowboys game last night in the new stadium.    He paid the infamous $60 parking fee.  Highway robbery!!!!  He got to see the paver I got him for his birthday.  They had a great night that I know DS9 will remember forever. 

Bill informed me not too long ago, we are the proud owners of six (6) Hannah Montana tickets.  She comes to Dallas in a few weeks.  It pays to know someone that works at the American Airlines Center.    The kids, even DS4, still like HM and her music.  I need to remember to bring ear plugs this time.  We went to a Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus concert a couple of years ago and those little girls can scream!   Reminder:  Bring ear plugs!

 Jennifer


----------



## WebmasterMike

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## tickledtink33

I am getting really annoyed with ABD.  I purchased my airfare based on tthe tour FAQ's posted on their website.  

*2) What airport do I fly into and out of?*
We will pick you up from Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) on your arrival day. Your flight should arrive no later than 1:00 p.m. At the end of your adventure, *we will transfer you to Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) or John Wayne Airport (SNA). *You may schedule a departure flight for anytime after breakfast.

*3) Are transfers included if I arrive or depart from different locations or at different times from the itinerary?*
No. Transfers are only included from the specified arrival/departure airports and hotels. For arrival in Los Angeles, transfers are included from the Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) to the Renaissance Hollywood Hotel. *On your departure day, transfers are available from Disney's Grand Californian® Hotel & Spa to the Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) or the John Wayne Airport (SNA). *

I am flying into LAX and departing from SNA.  I chose to depart from John Wayne as the flight times worked out much better and it is a smaller, easier airport for me to navigate with my vision.  And since their online FAQ's said we could fly out of SNA I took advantage of it.  However, the FAQ sheet I received with my travel agreement says we can only depart from LAX to get the tranfer.  If this is a change in their policy then shouldn't they UPDATE THEIR STINKIN WEBSITE!  It's not like we received this paperwork just a few days after booking.  It took ABD a month and a half to mail them out.  Which is typical by the way.  The last time I booked with them it took them about 6 weeks to send me my paperwork.  Guess I will be paying for and providing my own transportation back to the airport via the Disneyland express.  

1)refuse to give past guest discount
2)improperly crediting payments
3)incorrect online FAQ's

What's next ABD?

Thanks for letting me vent, I feel better.

This will not be my first ABD.  I went on Southwest Splendors back in 2007 and it was fabulous.  I had a great time.  But their Administrative side leaves a lot to be desired.  Yes, I had problems on my first tour with the air dept.    Thank goodness I am paranoid and vigilant or I would have been stuck in Grand Junction Colorado with no flight home.  But the tour was a completely different story.  It was well planned and put together and the guides were terrific.  I am confident this tour will be just as awesome.  And I get to travel with some of the best people EVER!  Which is going to make it even that more special.

Now back to being excited about this trip!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

tickledtink33 said:


> I am flying into LAX and departing from SNA.  I chose to depart from John Wayne as the flight times worked out much better and it is a smaller, easier airport for me to navigate with my vision.  And since their online FAQ's said we could fly out of SNA I took advantage of it.  *However, the FAQ sheet I received with my travel agreement says we can only depart from LAX to get the tranfer. * If this is a change in their policy then shouldn't they UPDATE THEIR STINKIN WEBSITE!



Hi Kim,

I will be happy to vent with you any time you'd like, but in this case.....the FAQ sheet is incorrect.

I just called ABD to verify this info and you *CAN* fly into or out of LAX of John Wayne.

You are still eligible for transfers to and from either airport.

ABD was not aware that their information doesnt match and they will correct that immediately.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## klam_chowder

Kim 

Hope it all works out for you...ITA about being confident that our tour will be totally AWESOME - I'm pretty sure Pete & John are gonna take care of us when we're there if ABD gets out of line     Until we're there looks like KK's holding the fort 

I'm really excited about this trip too - seeing the Muppets on the Give a Day, Get a Day ad got me babbling to DH about this again   

cheers,


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I will be happy to vent with you any time you'd like, but in this case.....the FAQ sheet is incorrect.
> 
> I just called ABD to verify this info and you *CAN* fly into or out of LAX of John Wayne.
> 
> You are still eligible for transfers to and from either airport.
> 
> ABD was not aware that their information doesnt match and they will correct that immediately.
> 
> Hope this info helps.




Woo Hoo!  Kevin to the rescue! 

Glad all is working out Kim!


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I will be happy to vent with you any time you'd like, but in this case.....the FAQ sheet is incorrect.
> 
> I just called ABD to verify this info and you *CAN* fly into or out of LAX of John Wayne.
> 
> You are still eligible for transfers to and from either airport.
> 
> ABD was not aware that their information doesnt match and they will correct that immediately.
> 
> Hope this info helps.



You are fast as lightning Kevin.  Thank you for the info.  It's not like the $20 for the transfer was going to break my bank account.  It's just that their online FAQ's and travel document FAQ's had conflicting information.  I am flying into LAX.  Not my preference but I'm coming from Orlando and can fly nonstop into LAX.  Gonna spend a couple of days on DVC points at WDW to get warmed up.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I will be happy to vent with you any time you'd like, but in this case.....the FAQ sheet is incorrect.
> 
> I just called ABD to verify this info and you *CAN* fly into or out of LAX of John Wayne.
> 
> You are still eligible for transfers to and from either airport.
> 
> ABD was not aware that their information doesnt match and they will correct that immediately.
> 
> Hope this info helps.



So, in this case (and many others)
Kevin was right
He and John deserve each other


----------



## DisneyKevin

OKW Lover said:


> He and John deserve each other



I cant think of a higher compliment.

Thanks.


----------



## klam_chowder

DisneyKevin said:


> I cant think of a higher compliment.
> 
> Thanks.



Wow, that is so sweet!!   <----- virtual only - I know John's not huggy-huggy   

cheers,


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

OKW Lover said:


> He and John deserve each other



That could be taken two ways.   (just kidding!!!!!!)

 Jennifer


----------



## columnwest

I just got my docs, and faxed them into Disney.  I called ABD and confirmed that they got them.  I was worried since sending them snail mail from Canada would've taken longer than 14 days, and you can't FedEx them due to the PO Box address.  But, it looks like all is good now.

I'm going to be arriving two days early at the Hollywood Rennaissance.  If people are doing Universal or other stuff, I'd certainly be interested in tagging along, especially since I'm a solo traveler this time out.  I won't have a car though.


----------



## slapwhitey

columnwest said:


> I just got my docs, and faxed them into Disney.  I called ABD and confirmed that they got them.  I was worried since sending them snail mail from Canada would've taken longer than 14 days, and you can't FedEx them due to the PO Box address.  But, it looks like all is good now.
> 
> I'm going to be arriving two days early at the Hollywood Rennaissance.  If people are doing Universal or other stuff, I'd certainly be interested in tagging along, especially since I'm a solo traveler this time out.  I won't have a car though.



We'll be there 2 days early as well. Haven't finalized any plans yet though....still working out airfare. We'll probably be doing some sort of Studio tour (most likely WB). Once we get it figured out we'll keep everyone posted in case others are into the same thing.

Thanks for the heads up about faxing from Canada. We're getting our paperwork filled out today....slipped our mind this week. I'll fax it tomorrow rather than snail mail.


Chris


----------



## slapwhitey

Sorry, double post


----------



## katscradle

columnwest said:


> I just got my docs, and faxed them into Disney.  I called ABD and confirmed that they got them.  I was worried since sending them snail mail from Canada would've taken longer than 14 days, and you can't FedEx them due to the PO Box address.  But, it looks like all is good now.
> 
> I'm going to be arriving two days early at the Hollywood Rennaissance.  If people are doing Universal or other stuff, I'd certainly be interested in tagging along, especially since I'm a solo traveler this time out.  I won't have a car though.





I sent our off in the mail last week without even thinking.
I hope they get them.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I hope you all are keeping healthy during this early flu season.  My family is getting over being sick.  DS9, DD6 and I all had the flu.  DS9 and I were on Tamiflu for five days.  For me, it didn't work very well.  A week later, I am still coughing, weak, nauseous and just not 100%.  I want to get better!  It is so frustrating!  DD6 was prescribed a Tamiflu compound which I had to drive to a couple of pharmacies until I found one able to fill the prescription.  Poor Bill had strep throat.  DS4 was the only one that wasn't sick.  It was very weird because he is the most vulnerable.  He did get a flu mist last month during his annual check-up.  Maybe, that actually helped?!?!?!?! 

  My Wii Fit Plus arrived on Monday.  It's an early Christmas present from Bill.  I asked for it as soon as I heard there was new version coming out.  I do not have the older version.  But, I heard great things about it and wanted to give it a try since we cancelled our gym membership at the beginning of the summer.  The Lifetime Fitness rates were getting outrageous! When doing a budget, that was one of the first things to go.  Since being sick, I haven't felt like doing anything nevermind exercise.  Also, I didn't feel like hopping on the board and hearing that "Ohhhhhhh!" after the character blows up like a balloon.  Bill's friend told him about it.  I can't wait to amuse my husband with my avitar.  I plan to start on Monday.  I know that sounds so cliche'.  But, I want to be 100% healthy before jumping around.   Does anyone have the Wii Fit?  If so, how do you like it?

*Have a great day y'all!*  

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

Glad to hear you're all recovering Jennifer. 

Love the wii fit - tho it's been quite a while since I've been on it so it will tell me it's wii fat or wii don't fit by the time I step on.    All my pants are quite a bit tighter so I really need to get back on it - I'll join you and say I'll start on Monday     Let us know what you think of the wf+ 

Make it a great weekend folks! 

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

I'm going to ask this here instead of by e-mail because, as far away as this trip is at this point, it will probably happen to someone else.

Northwest has changed our flight numbers twice since we submitted our paperwork to ABD.  The times are the same, but the numbers have changed.

How should we let ABD know this - or should we let DU know so they can inform ABD?

Thanks.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please just let me know if any of your info changes and I will pass it along to ABD.

As your agent, this allows us to keep track your reservation and note any changes.

a few weeks prior to our Adventure, I will check for any information that might have changed at the last minute and notify ABD of the changes.

Please do not consider this an immposition. It's just part of what we do.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Dodie

Thanks, as always, Kevin! The e-mail is on its way.

In reality, April will be here before we know it. I'm currently focused on December and Disapalooza, but this trip (and the "pay-in-full" date) are going to come upon us fast!


----------



## stenogoddess

It looks like Disney shopping is clearing out all of its ABD stuff.  Here's the link in case anyone wants to pick something up! 

http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store//departments/adventures-by-disney/cdo/64999/


----------



## Carolinagal

Thanks, Lauren, for the info - I picked up a couple of things!

Not sure if ya'll keep up with Deb Wills, but she is on "our" adventure right now! She is posting pictures on Twitter and Facebook.

Happy rest of the week to you all!


----------



## katscradle

stenogoddess said:


> It looks like Disney shopping is clearing out all of its ABD stuff.  Here's the link in case anyone wants to pick something up!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney/store//departments/adventures-by-disney/cdo/64999/



It's no good in Canada.


----------



## spokanemom

HELP!!!

Fuzzy Disney Math is at work in my brain...

Since someone took pity on me (thanks Heather!) I am now saving the single person supplement on the ABD trip.  YEA!!

My kids are leaving to Hawaii in January for a week with their dad's family.  My DH and I are going to be childless for the first time pretty much ever.  I was thinking at work today that I really need a vacation.  I just got back from one 2.75 weeks ago, but that is really not important...  BTW, the cruise was so relaxing!

I am just thinking with the money that I saved thanks to Heather and that I could just not come to the ABD trip early (thus saving potential hundreds), I could squeeze in a trip to WDW.  I have already been pricing.  I have a single day ticket left over from the last trip, I could use that as a "down payment" on our tickets.  We don't need DDP, so could go room only.  A discount for the room may come out.  Churros, Dole Whips, and Mickey Bars (the Mickey Bars are for my DH, I am only looking out for him) would make great meals.

2 trips for the price of 1.  Right?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## MatthewT212

Hello everyone!  I'm Matthew (MatthewT212) and I wanted to introduce myself to all of you and like all of you I'm VERY excited about the Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip in April.

Not only will this be my first trip to Disneyland but I've also decided to extend the trip so we can visit the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco.

I've never been with a group of people who love Disney as much as I do and on top of that having some of the DisUnplugged team with us makes this trip even more enjoyable.

I know this is sort of a ramble but I wanted to say Hi to everyone and that I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. I hope we can get to know each other before our trip and a HUGE thank you to Kevin for all his help!  There are a lot of firsts for me with this trip and Kevin is making it a VERY smooth trip!

Thank you and looking forward to meeting all of you SOON!

Matthew
(MatthewT212)


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome aboard Matthew!! Strap yourself in, it should be one heck of a ride.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

slapwhitey said:


> Welcome aboard Matthew!! Strap yourself in, it should be one heck of a ride.



 *Welcome Matthew!  *

*Off Topic:*
Chris, Was the food at Kouzzina as bad as Kevin said during the Podcast????  I just cancelled our ADR for November because Bill (DH) *refused* to eat there after listening to the Podcast.  We try and give every WDW restaurant at least one try with disregard to reviews.  But, it really sounded terrible and a waste of money and "Disney" time that could be spent elsewhere.  

 Jennifer


----------



## slapwhitey

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Welcome Matthew!  *
> 
> *Off Topic:*
> Chris, Was the food at Kouzzina as bad as Kevin said during the Podcast????  I just cancelled our ADR for November because Bill (DH) *refused* to eat there after listening to the Podcast.  We try and give every WDW restaurant at least one try with disregard to reviews.  But, it really sounded terrible and a waste of money and "Disney" time that could be spent elsewhere.
> 
> Jennifer



It was pretty mediocre. I can only speak to what I tried but honestly the best thing I had was the brussel sprouts. Like I said to Kevin, it's a long way to go for brussel sprouts. Tracey had the steak...it was good...but average. Also very small on top of I think 4 tiny potatoes. My dish was by no means inedible but it really was like a cheesecake combined with an entree. Basically just pasta and meat sauce covered with a soft cheese. Maybe I just don't appreciate Greek cuisine but flavors aside. The portion size, prices and time invested does not seem worth it to me. All I can say is thank God for good company. Could have been a lot worse.

BTW...John's bang on with his soup description.

Chris


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

slapwhitey said:


> BTW...John's bang on with his soup description.
> 
> Chris



The description was very nauseating.  "Lemon Sweat"  Yum! Yum! 

  Thanks for the info!  I am sure I made the right decision with the cancellation.  Dining at Disney can get *VERY* expensive, especially when we'll be there for two weeks with a family of five (also, my nephew and mom are coming along for the second week!).  I would have been really upset with a very subpar meal for the price.  It's a shame they closed Spoodles.  We ate there a few times and really liked it.  The pasta with sausage was yummy and the flatbread pizza appetizers were great!!!!  I do remember the hostesses and wait staff were *NOT* very good.  From the review, it sounds like the staff might be the same from Spoodles.  

Thanks again for the info!

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

The Southwest rates are out for April.  I hope by the end of the weekend, with some comparison shopping, we'll have our flight booked for this trip. 

 Jennifer


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Welcome Matthew!  *
> 
> *Off Topic:*
> Chris, Was the food at Kouzzina as bad as Kevin said during the Podcast????  I just cancelled our ADR for November because Bill (DH) *refused* to eat there after listening to the Podcast.  We try and give every WDW restaurant at least one try with disregard to reviews.  But, it really sounded terrible and a waste of money and "Disney" time that could be spent elsewhere.
> 
> Jennifer



I ate at Kouzzina back in September and I enjoyed my meal.  I had the flank steak.  Both the steak and the potatos were very tastey.  I also had the little donuts with dipping sauces for dessert.  these weren't bad but I would try something else next time.  I will agree that my meal was not huge but I did not leave hungry.  I was comfortably full not stuffed.  I don't need to leave a restaurant uncomforable and stuffed.  Looking at the menu I would have to say that not everything would be to everyones taste.  I stuck with something safe that I knew i would probably like.  The price wasn't outrageous.  With a soda, entree and dessert I paid about $33 including tip with the TIW card.  I say give it a try if you want to.  Remember, we all like different things and different experiences.  For instance, lots of people love Whispering Canyon cafe but I can't stand the place.  I just don't find someone yelling Ketchup and having 30 bottles delivered to my table entertaining.  But I have met folks who eat here all the time because it is one of their favorites.  Thank goodness we don't all like the same thing.  In addition, I have had bad experiences at even my favorite restaurants on property.  My general rule is I will avoid a Disney restaurant where I have had 2 back to back bad experiences for about 3 years and then give them another chance.


----------



## slapwhitey

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> The description was very nauseating.  "Lemon Sweat"  Yum! Yum!
> 
> Thanks for the info!  I am sure I made the right decision with the cancellation.  Dining at Disney can get *VERY* expensive, especially when we'll be there for two weeks with a family of five (also, my nephew and mom are coming along for the second week!).  I would have been really upset with a very subpar meal for the price.  It's a shame they closed Spoodles.  We ate there a few times and really liked it.  The pasta with sausage was yummy and the flatbread pizza appetizers were great!!!!  I do remember the hostesses and wait staff were *NOT* very good.  From the review, it sounds like the staff might be the same from Spoodles.
> 
> Thanks again for the info!
> 
> Jennifer



Disney dining can get pricey. Not sure if you have a car when you go but there are a ton of options at the Crossroads area. A couple of our favorite offsite is Celebration Town Tavern (appetizers are awesome) and we LOVE Sweet Tomatoes. Great value and fresh food. We tend to look forward to the offsite meals moreso than the onsite meals at this point in time.


----------



## tmli

I definitely didn't leave the restaurant hungry.  I am a very basic eater which is why I stuck with the flank steak.  It was tasty and I ate it along with the tasty little potatoes.  The steak, however, was overcooked and the presentation very bland.  

There was a couple of reasons why I wouldn't go back....I felt for the money there are better meals to be had elsewhere.  The biggest reasons were the noise and service.  I found it VERY loud and distracting in the restaurant, I think this is because of the high ceilings and open concept of the restaurant.  The service was SLOW, it took quite a while to be seated even though the restaurant wasn't full.  It then seemed like the server would disappear for long periods of time.  

I agree with the poster that said give it a try if you want to.  We all have different likes and dislikes. There have been negative reviews done by the team of places that I enjoy.  

Now to get back on topic....we just booked our flights with Southwest.  We have changed our minds again and decided to come into Los Angeles for the few days before.  Unless we can get Garth Brooks tickets in Vegas for the weekend before, then we will be making a stop on the way!!!


----------



## Circusgirl

spokanemom said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> Fuzzy Disney Math is at work in my brain...
> 
> Since someone took pity on me (thanks Heather!) I am now saving the single person supplement on the ABD trip.  YEA!!
> 
> My kids are leaving to Hawaii in January for a week with their dad's family.  My DH and I are going to be childless for the first time pretty much ever.  I was thinking at work today that I really need a vacation.  I just got back from one 2.75 weeks ago, but that is really not important...  BTW, the cruise was so relaxing!
> 
> I am just thinking with the money that I saved thanks to Heather and that I could just not come to the ABD trip early (thus saving potential hundreds), I could squeeze in a trip to WDW.  I have already been pricing.  I have a single day ticket left over from the last trip, I could use that as a "down payment" on our tickets.  We don't need DDP, so could go room only.  A discount for the room may come out.  Churros, Dole Whips, and Mickey Bars (the Mickey Bars are for my DH, I am only looking out for him) would make great meals.
> 
> 2 trips for the price of 1.  Right?
> 
> Any thoughts?



I *love* Disney math!  What a great idea!  It is also only fair to score a trip for your sweet hubby who was so supportive of your having the Adventure trip.  




MatthewT212 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm Matthew (MatthewT212) and I wanted to introduce myself to all of you and like all of you I'm VERY excited about the Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip in April.
> 
> Not only will this be my first trip to Disneyland but I've also decided to extend the trip so we can visit the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco.
> 
> I've never been with a group of people who love Disney as much as I do and on top of that having some of the DisUnplugged team with us makes this trip even more enjoyable.
> 
> I know this is sort of a ramble but I wanted to say Hi to everyone and that I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. I hope we can get to know each other before our trip and a HUGE thank you to Kevin for all his help!  There are a lot of firsts for me with this trip and Kevin is making it a VERY smooth trip!
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to meeting all of you SOON!
> 
> Matthew
> (MatthewT212)



 WELCOME TO THE PARTY, MATTHEW!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Welcome aboard Matthew!!!!!!

We have purchased airfare via Southwest.

This makes it seem very reall all of a sudden.

I know it was all real before, but it seemed to be "in the future".

Now it seems like it's around the corner.

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

MatthewT212 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm Matthew (MatthewT212) and I wanted to introduce myself to all of you and like all of you I'm VERY excited about the Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip in April.
> 
> Not only will this be my first trip to Disneyland but I've also decided to extend the trip so we can visit the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco.
> 
> I've never been with a group of people who love Disney as much as I do and on top of that having some of the DisUnplugged team with us makes this trip even more enjoyable.
> 
> I know this is sort of a ramble but I wanted to say Hi to everyone and that I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. I hope we can get to know each other before our trip and a HUGE thank you to Kevin for all his help!  There are a lot of firsts for me with this trip and Kevin is making it a VERY smooth trip!
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to meeting all of you SOON!
> 
> Matthew
> (MatthewT212)



Welcome Matthew!
We are going to have so much fun!
I am going to try and set up a night we can use the chat room so we can get to know each other.
I am Katherine and my DH is John he is 3guysandagal on the boards.


----------



## Dodie

Welcome to the band of adventurers Matthew!



DisneyKevin said:


> Welcome aboard Matthew!!!!!!
> 
> We have purchased airfare via Southwest.
> 
> This makes it seem very reall all of a sudden.
> 
> I know it was all real before, but it seemed to be "in the future".
> 
> *Now it seems like it's around the corner.*
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!


I'm so glad that you guys are as excited about this trip as we are, Kevin!



katscradle said:


> Welcome Matthew!
> We are going to have so much fun!
> I am going to try and set up a night we can use the chat room so we can get to know each other.
> I am Katherine and my DH is John he is 3guysandagal on the boards.



If that won't work, remember that Chatzy chat room that DISers set up back when there were problems with the DIS chat? We could use that at ANYTIME. We'd just need to send people the link and get them all signed in.


----------



## columnwest

Hey Matthew.  Welcome aboard!  

This is shaping up to be an exciting trip.  I feel a little sorry for the ABD guides we're gonna have.  Don't know if they really know what's in store for them.  I think we're going to be a.. uh... "unique" group.   

I've been trying not to read too many trip reports or details about the trip 'cause I want to be surprised myself.  However, the itinerary description has a "welcome dinner" the first night with a Disney trivia game included.  Considering the kind of minutia most of us know about all things Disney, I think they may have to come up with some advanced questions for us!

-- Chris



MatthewT212 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm Matthew (MatthewT212) and I wanted to introduce myself to all of you and like all of you I'm VERY excited about the Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip in April.
> 
> Not only will this be my first trip to Disneyland but I've also decided to extend the trip so we can visit the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco.
> 
> I've never been with a group of people who love Disney as much as I do and on top of that having some of the DisUnplugged team with us makes this trip even more enjoyable.
> 
> I know this is sort of a ramble but I wanted to say Hi to everyone and that I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. I hope we can get to know each other before our trip and a HUGE thank you to Kevin for all his help!  There are a lot of firsts for me with this trip and Kevin is making it a VERY smooth trip!
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to meeting all of you SOON!
> 
> Matthew
> (MatthewT212)


----------



## tmli

Welcome Matthew!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Welcome to the band of adventurers Matthew!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that you guys are as excited about this trip as we are, Kevin!
> 
> 
> 
> If that won't work, remember that Chatzy chat room that DISers set up back when there were problems with the DIS chat? We could use that at ANYTIME. We'd just need to send people the link and get them all signed in.




Thanks Dodie!
I however don't know how to do this.
Do you?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

The things we do for our children ...  we are going to the Miley Cyrus concert in Dallas tonight.  I am off to buy some earplugs.  Seriously!!!  We went to a Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus concert back in 2008 and those little girls can scream. 

Lord help us!!!!!! 

 Jennifer


----------



## macman752

Welcome Matthew! Sally and I are looking forward to meeting you.

We booked our flights with Southwest last week. Unfortunately, Southwest offered no direct flights from Tampa to LAX. On the way out we change planes in Vegas. On the way home we change planes in Nashville.

We spent Friday & Saturday at Epcot for Food & Wine. Had a great time sampling the food and people watching.


----------



## klam_chowder

Matthew 

Make it a great week all! 

cheers,


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Hey, does anyone know what time breakfast is at Storyteller's Cafe on the last day?  We are trying to plan our flight home and wanted to enjoy a lttle more paradise before departing without having to rush.    Thanks in advance!

- Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> Hey, does anyone know what time breakfast is at Storyteller's Cafe on the last day?  We are trying to plan our flight home and wanted to enjoy a lttle more paradise before departing without having to rush.    Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Bill



  I'll answer Bill's (DH's) question ...
(Yes, we live in the same house and have to communicate on the internet.   Actually, I asked him this question the other day and found the answer. )

After looking at some past Trip Reports, it looks like Sunday is a come as you wish breakfast at the Storyteller's Cafe.  There is no set time. 

  We still have not booked our flight.  Initially, we wanted to book through Southwest.  We just like the planes and their service better than American Airlines.  However, there aren't any flights coming home that fit our criteria.    It stinks living near Dallas because we can't take Southwest directly from Dallas to LA.  We have to take Southwest from Dallas Love Field Airport to another airport in Texas, Arkansas, Louisiana, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Alabama, Kansas or Mississippi and then to another state outside of the "approved" area like California.  Of course this means additional money because of the extra flight.  It is because of some ridiculous thing called The Wright Amendment.   2014 can't come soon enough!!!  That is when the ban is lifted and Southwest is free to fly anywhere in the US non-stop from Dallas.  *We can't wait!!!!! *

For now, we may just fork over the extra money and take American Airlines.  Bill (DH) is still trying to work the flights, so we can spend Sunday morning and early afternoon at Disneyland before heading home.  Since we'll still have one last day on our park ticket through ABD, I want to take advantage of it and make the most of the Sunday.  It might be nice to leisurely walk around Disneyland park one last time.  Who knows when we will be back ...   Then again, we are already talking about heading to DLR in December 2010 to let the kids see The Nightmare Before Christmas Haunted Mansion and all the park decorations.  We plan to do the Give a day, Get a day volunteer program next year.  That park ticket would work out nicely for a DLR trip.  Okay, I am getting ahead of myself.  Let's get this trip finished first. 

  I assume we are late to the game.  Does everyone have their flights booked already????    The prices are *NOT* that great right now.  Where are all these great rates I kept hearing about on the news?!?!?!  We just can't find them!  Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

We don't have our flights booked yet!The rates from here are not good right now either. DH is checking almost daily now, so hopefully soon.


----------



## spokanemom

I have my ticket home booked!  I was able to use Thank You points for one of my tickets.  I received an email from them showing my point balance and I wondered what I could buy with the points.  Honestly, I really didn't know much about it, it was just set up with the mortgage company when we pay our payment each month, we get points.  Nice, huh?  So after looking around on the site, I saw that they offered flights.  I only had enough for one flight, so I booked the SNA flight home since it will be more than the LAX flight there.  Nice!  

Now, I just need to book a flight there.  I will most likely use Southwest, but at 134 a ticket (which I know isn't much) I know that it will drop as we get past the holidays.  There are DINGS to LAX from Spokane all the time for about 80ish dollars.  I will hold out for awhile, I can always just get credit for another flight if I get too antsy and can't wait.

I did book a pre-stay hotel though.  I was thinking of staying at the Renaissance, but I need 3 nights early, not just 2, and I found a place in Burbank that has good reviews and won't break the bank, the Portofino Inn Burbank.  I would prefer to stay at one of the Universal Studios hotels (Sheraton or Hilton) or the BW Media Center location, but the reviews are not as good compared to the place I booked and it is quite a bit less.  If the price comes down on any of those 3, I will probably change, even if it is still more, but I would just feel better with interior corridors since I will be travelling alone on this part of the trip.  

About the Portofino Inn, it is supposed to be not so pretty to look at from the outside, but the rooms are supposed to be quite nice.  They no longer have a pool, and while I probably would not have used it anyway, it might be nice to have someplace to sit outside in the evening.  Also, again the interior corridors really have me questioning my choice.  I know that I will probably be fine, but I can really work myself into a tizzy.  NO scary movies for me PLEASE!   

And I have my car rental.  I will pick up at LAX and drop off at LAX.  I was going to fly into Burbank and then drop off at LAX, but for the car rental price for a one way, I could have purchased a small village.  I would rather buy cool Disney stuff then just pay for a car!

So, I am doing pretty good I think!  I know that I want to go to USH to play and WB for the tour.  And I love zoos.  The LA zoo is not far.  I may try to squeeze that in too.  I really need about a month for this trip.  I really may need to win the lottery too.

Now, I have to go.  I need to bathe and head to work.  They prefer that we don't stink...


----------



## slapwhitey

We booked ours with Southwest. We got roundtrip from Buffalo for about $250 I believe. My DW would know for sure, she's the travel agent of the family. We thought that was really good....beats Toronto.


----------



## Carolinagal

Hi all - 

I hope you are all well on your way to enjoying your weekends!

Matthew!!

I have not yet booked my airfare - I keep dithering about days before and after - what to do, what to do!?!

*Say Kevin? Saw a tweet earlier today "Book an Adventures by Disney trip for 2010 and get a FREE 3-Night Disney Cruise! " Any truth to this? are we eligible?*

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## katscradle

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Our airfare is booked!*  We decided to drive down to Austin, TX and fly directly from Austin to LAX on Southwest.  It will be about a three hour drive.  But, the money savings will be well worth it.   We fly in on Sunday (April 11th) and out Sunday (April 18th).  One full week in sunny Cali.  

*I can't wait!!!! *

*Kevin, 

I will get the flight itinerary to you as previously requested.  Do you forward it on to ABD or do we do that on our own?  
I look forward to your reponse. 

 Jennifer*


----------



## DisneyTaylors

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Our airfare is booked!*  We decided to drive down to Austin, TX and fly directly from Austin to LAX on Southwest.  It will be about a three hour drive.  But, the money savings will be well worth it.   We fly in on Sunday (April 11th) and out Sunday (April 18th).  One full week in sunny Cali.
> 
> *I can't wait!!!! *
> 
> *Kevin,
> 
> I will get the flight itinerary to you as previously requested.  Do you forward it on to ABD or do we do that on our own?
> I look forward to your reponse.
> 
> Jennifer*



Nobody tell Jennifer, but I have been sneaking around  trying to find a cheaper airfare for a reason.  By driving 3 hours to Austin to fly to LA instead of DFW right in our backyard, it has freed up enough money to pursue another trip to WDW...perhaps the 2nd week of December.    That's right...we are officially going to:






        

We are officially signed up for the party and something seems so wrong (but so right at the same time ) about going to WDW a week after you just left.  Oh well, more evidence of our addiction.   

We look forward to meeting all of you that will be there and please help me try and keep this a secret from Jennifer.  

- Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> We look forward to meeting all of you that will be there and please help me try and keep this a secret from Jennifer.
> 
> - Bill



  You're a silly silly man!  I don't come to this thread too often.   You must have been posting in the bedroom on your laptop while I was in the office on the computer.  Aren't we sad.  Once again, communicating through the internet.   We really are a "normal" couple.  I promise. 

  This is a very *BIG* surprise.  Once I heard the Podcast about Marty Sklar speaking at the seminar, I gave Bill the "puppy dog eyes".  We booked the DVC Member Cruise in 2008 in hopes he was one of the speakers.    No such luck!  I know attending the DAP event at DHS doesn't automatically get us in on the Friday seminar.  But, I thank Bill for even trying.  At home, our main focus is on our children.  We don't do too much for ourselves.  That is one of the reasons I booked the April trip.  This December trip will be an extra bonus. 

I have now learned, our DS4 (Cole) will be coming with us on the trip.    He loves TSM.  He's going to have a blast at the party!  DS9 and DD6 have school on Friday.  So, they need to stay home.  They will just be returning to school from being absent for a week from our previous WDW trip.  So, they shouldn't complain too much about us taking a WDW trip without them.   

It is surreal that Bill booked this trip.  *Thank you honey!*  It pays to have a "Disney Husband"!!!!! 

 Jennifer

PS - I love adding trips to my signature!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

DisneyTaylors said:


> Nobody tell Jennifer, but I have been sneaking around  trying to find a cheaper airfare for a reason.  By driving 3 hours to Austin to fly to LA instead of DFW right in our backyard, it has freed up enough money to pursue another trip to WDW...perhaps the 2nd week of December.    That's right...we are officially going to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are officially signed up for the party and something seems so wrong (but so right at the same time ) about going to WDW a week after you just left.  Oh well, more evidence of our addiction.
> 
> We look forward to meeting all of you that will be there and please help me try and keep this a secret from Jennifer.
> 
> - Bill




YAY!!


----------



## Dodie

OOOH! Exciting! I think we need to recap those of us on this trip who will be at DAP in December so we can make sure we connect if we've not met before.

Going from memory, I think this is the list.  CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG PLEASE! Especially if I left you off - no offense intended.

John and Kevin (of course!)
Pete and Walter (of course!)
Kim (TickledTink33)
Anna (Aspen37)
Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
Kathy (kab407) 
Dodie (Dodie )
Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
Tonya (Tonya2426) and DM Carol
Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill


----------



## aspen37

MatthewT212 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm Matthew (MatthewT212) and I wanted to introduce myself to all of you and like all of you I'm VERY excited about the Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip in April.
> 
> Not only will this be my first trip to Disneyland but I've also decided to extend the trip so we can visit the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco.
> 
> I've never been with a group of people who love Disney as much as I do and on top of that having some of the DisUnplugged team with us makes this trip even more enjoyable.
> 
> I know this is sort of a ramble but I wanted to say Hi to everyone and that I'm looking forward to meeting all of you. I hope we can get to know each other before our trip and a HUGE thank you to Kevin for all his help!  There are a lot of firsts for me with this trip and Kevin is making it a VERY smooth trip!
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to meeting all of you SOON!
> 
> Matthew
> (MatthewT212)



   Matthew!





DisneyTaylors said:


> Nobody tell Jennifer, but I have been sneaking around  trying to find a cheaper airfare for a reason.  By driving 3 hours to Austin to fly to LA instead of DFW right in our backyard, it has freed up enough money to pursue another trip to WDW...perhaps the 2nd week of December.    That's right...we are officially going to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are officially signed up for the party and something seems so wrong (but so right at the same time ) about going to WDW a week after you just left.  Oh well, more evidence of our addiction.
> 
> We look forward to meeting all of you that will be there and please help me try and keep this a secret from Jennifer.
> 
> - Bill



   




Dodie said:


> OOOH! Exciting! I think we need to recap those of us on this trip who will be at DAP in December so we can make sure we connect if we've not met before.
> 
> Going from memory, I think this is the list.  CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG PLEASE! Especially if I left you off - no offense intended.
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426) and DM Carol
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill



That looks really good! Great job Dodie!


----------



## Dodie

One small edit, as I believe that Tonya is actually coming solo..

John and Kevin (of course!)
Pete and Walter (of course!)
Kim (TickledTink33)
Anna (Aspen37)
Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
Kathy (kab407) 
Dodie (Dodie )
Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
Tonya (Tonya2426)
Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Exciting! I think we need to recap those of us on this trip who will be at DAP in December so we can make sure we connect if we've not met before.
> 
> Going from memory, I think this is the list. CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG PLEASE! Especially if I left you off - no offense intended.
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426) and DM Carol
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill


 
I'll be there but Carol (my mom) will not be attending DAP - it would just be too hard to explain the whole lightsaber following thing to her


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> One small edit, as I believe that Tonya is actually coming solo..


 

Opps, you beat me to the edit!!!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Opps, you beat me to the edit!!!



So did you warn WS CM's that there will be around 100 people having drinks on Dec 11th?


----------



## Carolinagal

Hi Kevin - not sure if you answered, but I just saw the ABD site had info on the "free cruise" offer:

   Book Select Adventures by Disney Vacations Now
And Get a 3-Night Disney Cruise Free*! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Family time is more important than ever. And now, you can spend time with your family on not one, but two unbelievable Disney getaways.

You can receive a free* Disney Cruise Line®
3-Night Bahamian cruise with the purchase of select Adventures by Disney departures between
*Oct. 26, 2009, and Jan. 15, 2010.*

With Adventures by Disney, youll spend exciting time with local experts, enjoy VIP treatment and exclusive experiences you might miss on your own in locations from Australia to Alaska. Youll discover incredible adventures, including special thrills designed just for kids, and theyre all hosted by two Disney-trained Adventure Guides. Best of all, Adventures by Disney will handle the details!

A worry-free vacation with Adventures by Disney. A FREE* 3-night Disney cruise. Its family time  times two!

To book, please contact your local Travel Professional. Remember  book now to take advantage of this limited-time offer.

*Government Taxes and fees are not included. Guests who purchase a qualifying Adventures by Disney land package will receive a free Disney Cruise Line 3-Night Bahamian cruise. Offer applies to new purchases between 10/26/09 and 1/15/10 of select Adventures by Disney land packages at the non-discounted regular rate departing before 10/2/10. Offer valid on the majority of 2010 Adventures by Disney season departures; please visit www.adventuresbydisney.com/freecruise for a complete listing of eligible departures or call 877-728-7282 for more details. A certificate good for a 3-night Bahamian cruise will be mailed out 25 days prior to the land package departure date. A completed cruise certificate must be submitted to Disney Cruise Line before 12/31/10 and sailing must occur between 2/1/10 and 12/15/11. The number of guests in the free cruise party may not exceed the number of guests in the eligible Adventures by Disney land package. Offer valid on ocean view staterooms in the following categories only: 9A, 9B, 9C, and 9D, and the number of staterooms available for this offer is limited. Block-out dates apply; see certificate for details. Transportation to and from Port Canaveral not included. Cruise is non-transferable and may not be sold, traded, refunded or redeemed for cash value. Subject to terms, conditions and restrictions of Disney Cruise Line. One (1) certificate issued per reservation. Certificate not redeemable for cash in whole or in part and will not be replaced if lost or stolen. Advance reservations required. Subject to conditions, restrictions and change without notice. Land package and Cruise fulfillment is subject to availability and restrictions. Void where prohibited. Cannot be combined with any other offers or promotions.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> So did you warn WS CM's that there will be around 100 people having drinks on Dec 11th?


 
No, figured it wouldn't do any good to tell the slushie serving CM but needed to talk to a manager.  Although I did mention to Dan Cockrell that they needed to keep the Cosmo slushies all year long.


----------



## corky441

I was just wondering if any of you were going to take advantage of the LAX airport transfer option on the first day of our adventure.

My husband and I are arriving on saturday April 10th and are spending a few days in Huntington Beach. We'll have a rental car and plan on returning the car on that Tuesday at LAX. The paperwork says we can get a transfer from LAX at the USAir terminal #7 at noon at the baggage desk and then they will get us to the Hollywood Hotel.

So, is anyone else planning on doing this too?


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> No, figured it wouldn't do any good to tell the slushie serving CM but needed to talk to a manager.  Although I did mention to Dan Cockrell that they needed to keep the Cosmo slushies all year long.




You liked the Cosmo slushy I take it. It sounded too tart for my taste. I like sweet drinks.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Exciting! I think we need to recap those of us on this trip who will be at DAP in December so we can make sure we connect if we've not met before.
> 
> Going from memory, I think this is the list.  CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG PLEASE! Especially if I left you off - no offense intended.
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426) and DM Carol
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill



Dh & I are going to be at DAP also.  So add us to the list. We've never had the chance to meet any of you in person, so meeting up at DAP will be great.

Marilee ( Corky441 ) and DH Dino


----------



## 3guysandagal

I think the answer to your question is in the text....



Carolinagal said:


> Offer applies to new purchases between 10/26/09 and 1/15/10 of select Adventures by Disney land packages at the non-discounted regular rate departing before 10/2/10.



So looks like being early is once again not the best plan of attack sometimes when it comes to ABD.
Although, without being early would have meant not going on this trip, so, 6 of one, half a dozen of the other.

Would have been nice though....


----------



## Dodie

DAP attendees who are also ABD-ers...

John and Kevin (of course!)
Pete and Walter (of course!)
Kim (TickledTink33)
Anna (Aspen37)
Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
Kathy (kab407) 
Dodie (Dodie )
Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
Tonya (Tonya2426)
Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill
Marilee ( Corky441 ) and DH Dino


----------



## DisneyKevin

Carolinagal said:


> Hi Kevin - not sure if you answered, but I just saw the ABD site had info on the "free cruise" offer:
> 
> Book Select Adventures by Disney Vacations Now
> And Get a 3-Night Disney Cruise Free*!



Unfortunately, we do not qualify for this.

Not only are we not a new booking, we have received special pricing for our Adventure.

Not only that, we have received excellent pricing on pre- and post nights due to an ABD error that they have stood behind.

Pre and post mights for the BSM trip following ours are at the correct and MUCH higher rate.

I wish I had a different answer for you.


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> I was just wondering if any of you were going to take advantage of the LAX airport transfer option on the first day of our adventure.
> 
> My husband and I are arriving on saturday April 10th and are spending a few days in Huntington Beach. We'll have a rental car and plan on returning the car on that Tuesday at LAX. The paperwork says we can get a transfer from LAX at the USAir terminal #7 at noon at the baggage desk and then they will get us to the Hollywood Hotel.
> 
> So, is anyone else planning on doing this too?



John and I are doing the same thing. We are arriving on 4/10 and staying at the Hollywood Renaissance. We have some plans to meet with some friends prior to the start of the Advnture

We will be renting a car at LAX and returning it on Tuesday (first day of our Adventure).

I called and verified with ABD that we would be eligible to take advantahe of the ABDtransportation and I was told that there would be no issues. We will schedule our rental return to coincide with other arriving guests.

If you would like to do this, let me know and we ccan work out logistics,


----------



## Circusgirl

Dodie said:


> DAP attendees who are also ABD-ers...
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426)
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill
> Marilee ( Corky441 ) and DH Dino



Add me to the list, please, and thanks for putting the list together!
Heather


----------



## Dodie

DAP attendees who are also ABD-ers...

John and Kevin (of course!)
Pete and Walter (of course!)
Kim (TickledTink33)
Anna (Aspen37)
Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
Kathy (kab407) 
Dodie (Dodie )
Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
Tonya (Tonya2426)
Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill
Marilee ( Corky441 ) and DH Dino 
Heather (Circusgirl)


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> DAP attendees who are also ABD-ers...
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426)
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill
> Marilee ( Corky441 ) and DH Dino
> Heather (Circusgirl)



22 out of 40....thats amazing!!!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> 22 out of 40....thats amazing!!!



It just shows how crazy (er...um...I mean "what good Disney/DIS fans") we are.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> John and I are doing the same thing. We are arriving on 4/10 and staying at the Hollywood Renaissance. We have some plans to meet with some friends prior to the start of the Advnture
> 
> We will be renting a car at LAX and returning it on Tuesday (first day of our Adventure).
> 
> I called and verified with ABD that we would be eligible to take advantahe of the ABDtransportation and I was told that there would be no issues. We will schedule our rental return to coincide with other arriving guests.
> 
> If you would like to do this, let me know and we ccan work out logistics,



Kevin, this would be a great idea. Right now we're scheduled to rent our car through National and I assume this won't change. We have no plans for that Tuesday morning other than to get up to LAX from Huntington Beach. since we have never been to CA much less driven around LAX we'll be giving ourselves plenty of time to get there and find terminal #7 and plan on taking that noon transfer. We'd love to travel to Hollywood with you and anyone else who might be planning on arriving this way.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> You liked the Cosmo slushy I take it. It sounded too tart for my taste. I like sweet drinks.


 
I did like it!!    I didn't think it was all that tart.  It isn't as sweet as the Grand Marnier slushie.   Do you like the lemon slushie?  Is that too tart for you?   I suppose this whole discussion could be moot if they don't keep them after F&W anyways.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I did like it!!    I didn't think it was all that tart.  It isn't as sweet as the Grand Marnier slushie.   Do you like the lemon slushie?  Is that too tart for you?   I suppose this whole discussion could be moot if they don't keep them after F&W anyways.



I didn't have the Lemon Slushie. I did taste Todd's and thought it was good thou. If they don't keep it I will have to try it next year at F&W.


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> 22 out of 40....thats amazing!!!





Dodie said:


> It just shows how crazy (er...um...I mean "what good Disney/DIS fans") we are.




We are devoted to the Podcast crew!  Oh and I can't wait to see all of my friends again, and all the news friends I will make this December!


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> I did like it!!    I didn't think it was all that tart.  It isn't as sweet as the Grand Marnier slushie.   Do you like the lemon slushie?  Is that too tart for you?   I suppose this whole discussion could be *MOOT*if they don't keep them after F&W anyways.



Tonya said "moot."   (Rick Springfield DIS secret society reference - nothing to see or understand here - please move along.)


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> 22 out of 40....thats amazing!!!





Dodie said:


> It just shows how crazy (er...um...I mean "what good Disney/DIS fans") we are.



Top that off by checking how many of us are also going to be on podcast cruise 2.0.  

I'm thinking perhaps a commune for all of us - all we need are a few V.W. buses to travel in - harkening back to those Woodstock days


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Tonya said "moot."   (Rick Springfield DIS secret society reference - nothing to see or understand here - please move along.)



Is Jaime involved with this?


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> Tonya said "moot."   (Rick Springfield DIS secret society reference - nothing to see or understand here - please move along.)





aspen37 said:


> Is Jaime involved with this?



Of COURSE she is! You can't leave out a girl who has a man's autograph tattooed on her leg!


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Tonya said "moot."  (Rick Springfield DIS secret society reference - nothing to see or understand here - please move along.)


 
teehee!!!  I love being able to use a Rick word in my post.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Of COURSE she is! You can't leave out a girl who has a man's autograph tattooed on her leg!



You have a good point.


----------



## spokanemom

corky441 said:


> I was just wondering if any of you were going to take advantage of the LAX airport transfer option on the first day of our adventure.
> 
> My husband and I are arriving on saturday April 10th and are spending a few days in Huntington Beach. We'll have a rental car and plan on returning the car on that Tuesday at LAX. The paperwork says we can get a transfer from LAX at the USAir terminal #7 at noon at the baggage desk and then they will get us to the Hollywood Hotel.
> 
> So, is anyone else planning on doing this too?





DisneyKevin said:


> John and I are doing the same thing. We are arriving on 4/10 and staying at the Hollywood Renaissance. We have some plans to meet with some friends prior to the start of the Advnture
> 
> We will be renting a car at LAX and returning it on Tuesday (first day of our Adventure).
> 
> I called and verified with ABD that we would be eligible to take advantahe of the ABDtransportation and I was told that there would be no issues. We will schedule our rental return to coincide with other arriving guests.
> 
> If you would like to do this, let me know and we ccan work out logistics,



I will be doing this as well.  I am coming in on the 10th and will be doing the WB tour and Universal.  I am not sure what else I can cram in there, but since I don't have to tote my kids & DH around, I will get to do what I want and take my own sweet time!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> OOOH! Exciting! I think we need to recap those of us on this trip who will be at DAP in December so we can make sure we connect if we've not met before.
> 
> Going from memory, I think this is the list.  CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG PLEASE! Especially if I left you off - no offense intended.
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426) and DM Carol
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill



Yay a mini meet!


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> 22 out of 40....thats amazing!!!




Ditto!


----------



## DisneyKevin

If you have booked flights on Southwest, you might want to check the website.

Southwest has lowered their rates slightly.

I shave $60 off the cost of our flights.

Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Chat night Kevin!!  See you there!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> If you have booked flights on Southwest, you might want to check the website.
> 
> Southwest has lowered their rates slightly.
> 
> I shave $60 off the cost of our flights.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know.



  No change here.  But, thanks for the update.  We'll keep checking back periodically. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Our flight and hotel are booked for DAP!!!  (*Thank you Bill!* )

 *Where is everyone staying?????  *We're staying at *Port Orleans - French Quarter*. 

Has there been a "mini-meet" planned?  We are probably *NOT* going to participate in DATW.  I'm not a big drinker and would be out at country #2.  If any other non-DIS sponsored events are planned, please let us know.  *Thanks!*  

  Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Our flight and hotel are booked for DAP!!!  (*Thank you Bill!* )
> 
> *Where is everyone staying?????  *We're staying at *Port Orleans - French Quarter*.
> 
> Has there been a "mini-meet" planned?  We are probably *NOT* going to participate in DATW.  I'm not a big drinker and would be out at country #2.  If any other non-DIS sponsored events are planned, please let us know.  *Thanks!*
> 
> Jennifer



Lots of non-drinkers do DATW! You'll miss out on a lot of fun.

There's a list of non-DIS stuff on the DAP thread, Jennifer. Todd's been maintaining it. If it's not on the new thread yet, go back to the second post on the previous one.


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Our flight and hotel are booked for DAP!!!  (*Thank you Bill!* )
> 
> *Where is everyone staying?????  *We're staying at *Port Orleans - French Quarter*.
> 
> Has there been a "mini-meet" planned?  We are probably *NOT* going to participate in DATW.  I'm not a big drinker and would be out at country #2.  If any other non-DIS sponsored events are planned, please let us know.  *Thanks!*
> 
> Jennifer



You should come it's alot of fun and you don't need to drink.
Some people eat around the world.
You also don't have to get something from every country either.


----------



## macman752

Dodie said:


> DAP attendees who are also ABD-ers...
> 
> John and Kevin (of course!)
> Pete and Walter (of course!)
> Kim (TickledTink33)
> Anna (Aspen37)
> Tracey (tmli) and Chris (Slapwhitey)
> Jason (Menashacorp) and Susan (merriepoppins)
> Kathy (kab407)
> Dodie (Dodie )
> Jennifer (TheTXTaylors5) and DH Bill
> Katherine (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Tonya (Tonya2426)
> Tracy (winotracy)and DH Bill
> Marilee ( Corky441 ) and DH Dino
> Heather (Circusgirl)



Make that 24 of 40

Sally and I (macman752) will be there too!


----------



## slapwhitey

katscradle said:


> You should come it's alot of fun and you don't need to drink.
> Some people eat around the world.
> You also don't have to get something from every country either.



We are contemplating making an appearance at DATW. Not sure if we can stay for the entire time but we missed the last one as we were entertaining friends from home who happened to be down at the same time. We may see you all there.


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Make that 24 of 40
> 
> Sally and I (macman752) will be there too!



YAY!!!
This is going to be so great!


----------



## katscradle

slapwhitey said:


> We are contemplating making an appearance at DATW. Not sure if we can stay for the entire time but we missed the last one as we were entertaining friends from home who happened to be down at the same time. We may see you all there.




It will be fun, never mind comtemplating just come!


----------



## JWren1234

Hi everyone!

I'm thinking about adding 2 nights before the start of the trip at the Hollywood Renaissance.

I was wondering if anyone had any good restaurant recommendations that would be within walking distance from the hotel.  I see there is a California Pizza Kitchen, which I love, in the Hollywood/Highland complex...but I'm looking for an experience I can't get at home.

Very excited for the trip, and to meet everyone!

Jason


----------



## Dodie

JWren1234 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm thinking about adding 2 nights before the start of the trip at the Hollywood Renaissance.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any good restaurant recommendations that would be within walking distance from the hotel.  I see there is a California Pizza Kitchen, which I love, in the Hollywood/Highland complex...but I'm looking for an experience I can't get at home.
> 
> Very excited for the trip, and to meet everyone!
> 
> Jason



This actually might be a good question to ask on the Disneyland (southern California) board. There are a lot of locals answering questions there that could probably give us all some pointers!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Happy Monday Everyone!  

Between the Dream announcement, DAP, and ABD, I have Disney-itis real bad and find it hard to cncentrate on anything else.  

- Bill


----------



## columnwest

JWren1234 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm thinking about adding 2 nights before the start of the trip at the Hollywood Renaissance.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any good restaurant recommendations that would be within walking distance from the hotel.  I see there is a California Pizza Kitchen, which I love, in the Hollywood/Highland complex...but I'm looking for an experience I can't get at home.
> 
> Very excited for the trip, and to meet everyone!
> 
> Jason



I love California Pizza Kitchen too!  A funny thing... when I went to Hong Kong for the first time, the first restaurant I ate out at was California Pizza Kitchen.  I was living in London at the time, and you can't get it anywhere in the UK.  The British, by the way, have some totally messed up ideas when it comes to pizza toppings.  They love to put sweet corn on everything!  Ack!

Anyway, there are a lot of cool places around and in Hollywood and Highland.  I mentioned on a previous post a couple of places I might try out. (I'm also arriving 2 days early.)  Spcifically, the overpriced-but-undeniably-cool (Hey, Johnny Depp eats there!) "Musso & Frank Grill" or the more-fast-foody-but-sounds-cool "uWink".  I believe that the Italian restaurant "Il Trastevere" in Hollywood & Highland is our first ABD-included meal.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Today is the day to book those Disney Dream cruises.  Is anyone in here sailing on her in 2011????? 

 *We're "officially" booked on the Disney Dream!!!!!  *

After poor Bill spent over an hour on hold this morning, he got us on the Thanksgiving 2011 cruise departing on *November 23, 2011*.  That is our Anniversary.  So, the cruise was meant to be!!!  

*I can't wait!*   Anyone else booked for 2011??????? 

 Jennifer


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Today is the day to book those Disney Dream cruises.  Is anyone in here sailing on her in 2011?????
> 
> *We're "officially" booked on the Disney Dream!!!!!  *
> 
> After poor Bill spent over an hour on hold this morning, he got us on the Thanksgiving 2011 cruise departing on *November 23, 2011*.  That is our Anniversary.  So, the cruise was meant to be!!!
> 
> *I can't wait!*   Anyone else booked for 2011???????
> 
> Jennifer



I am booked for Oct 9, 2011.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tickledtink33 said:


> I am booked for Oct 9, 2011.



Congrats!!!! 

 Jennifer


----------



## slapwhitey

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Today is the day to book those Disney Dream cruises.  Is anyone in here sailing on her in 2011?????
> 
> *We're "officially" booked on the Disney Dream!!!!!  *
> 
> After poor Bill spent over an hour on hold this morning, he got us on the Thanksgiving 2011 cruise departing on *November 23, 2011*.  That is our Anniversary.  So, the cruise was meant to be!!!
> 
> *I can't wait!*   Anyone else booked for 2011???????
> 
> Jennifer



I think we're booked for one of the 5 nights in August...double Castaway. Not sure on the details. I know a pretty good Dreams agent who looks after that stuff for me.


----------



## tmli

slapwhitey said:


> I think we're booked for one of the 5 nights in August...double Castaway. Not sure on the details. I know a pretty good Dreams agent who looks after that stuff for me.



We are sailing on the Dream August 16th, 5 night double dip!!!!  

We are also returning to Alaska with Disney on May 17, 2011!!!  

It is absolutely crazy we have our vacations for the next two years booked....and all of them have to do with Disney.


----------



## JWren1234

Thank you Dodie!  I think I will head on over to that board
Jason


----------



## JWren1234

columnwest said:


> I love California Pizza Kitchen too!  A funny thing... when I went to Hong Kong for the first time, the first restaurant I ate out at was California Pizza Kitchen.  I was living in London at the time, and you can't get it anywhere in the UK.  The British, by the way, have some totally messed up ideas when it comes to pizza toppings.  They love to put sweet corn on everything!  Ack!
> 
> Anyway, there are a lot of cool places around and in Hollywood and Highland.  I mentioned on a previous post a couple of places I might try out. (I'm also arriving 2 days early.)  Spcifically, the overpriced-but-undeniably-cool (Hey, Johnny Depp eats there!) "Musso & Frank Grill" or the more-fast-foody-but-sounds-cool "uWink".  I believe that the Italian restaurant "Il Trastevere" in Hollywood & Highland is our first ABD-included meal.



Thank you!  I was reading about Musso & Frank's...sounds interesting.  I am curious about uWink, I will definitely be researching this one further!

Jason


----------



## Dodie

columnwest said:


> II mentioned on a previous post a couple of places I might try out. (I'm also arriving 2 days early.)  Specifically, the overpriced-but-undeniably-cool (Hey, Johnny Depp eats there!) "Musso & Frank Grill" or the more-fast-foody-but-sounds-cool "uWink".  I believe that the Italian restaurant "Il Trastevere" in Hollywood & Highland is our first ABD-included meal.



I can't find your original post. Did you mention any other places?

Although it's certainly not fine dining, I must have In and Out Burger while we're there. Is there one anywhere close (no car)?


----------



## columnwest

Dodie said:


> I can't find your original post. Did you mention any other places?
> 
> Although it's certainly not fine dining, I must have In and Out Burger while we're there. Is there one anywhere close (no car)?



You're in luck!  There's an In-N-Out Burger about 10 mins walk from the hotel on Sunset and Orange.  http://www.in-n-out.com/location_details.asp?id=102

Sadly, there really isn't one within easy walking distance of Disneyland. (But we're probably gonna do most of our eating in the parks and/or Downtown Disney anyway.)


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Although it's certainly not fine dining, I must have In and Out Burger while we're there. Is there one anywhere close (no car)?


 


columnwest said:


> You're in luck! There's an In-N-Out Burger about 10 mins walk from the hotel on Sunset and Orange. http://www.in-n-out.com/location_details.asp?id=102


 
I see a DIS Twilight Coven midnight snack meet in our future!!!  (Don't bet against Alice )


----------



## columnwest

Tonya2426 said:


> I see a DIS Twilight Coven midnight snack meet in our future!!!  (Don't bet against Alice )



Er, I dunno about walking around Hollywood Blvd. at midnight.  You might not be the only "coven" out and about.


----------



## Dodie

columnwest said:


> Er, I dunno about walking around Hollywood Blvd. at midnight.  You might not be the only "coven" out and about.


----------



## corky441

columnwest said:


> Er, I dunno about walking around Hollywood Blvd. at midnight.  You might not be the only "coven" out and about.





Dodie said:


>




Are you kidding - We're DISers - nobody would dare to mess with us


----------



## Circusgirl

There is a glowing review of our soon-to-be-tour in the latest issue of the Passporter newsletter.  I'm all a-flutter again!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Circusgirl said:


> There is a glowing review of our soon-to-be-tour in the latest issue of the Passporter newsletter.  I'm all a-flutter again!



  Thanks for the heads-up.  Lately when I get the Passporter emails, I file them and don't read them.  Not enough time lately.  I'll go back and open it up. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*We leave for WDW in 8 days!!!!  *        

  Yahoo!  I will admit, I am usually an uber-planner and have most everything packed by now.  However for this trip, I haven't even pulled out our beloved Mickey-headed suitcases yet.  Also, usually I do a Pre-Trip Report.  I just can't get into it.  I don't know what is wrong with me?  The whole family needs this vacation like you would not believe.  Bill (DH) has been working so hard lately.  Speaking of Bill, he has been in Washington state all week on business.  I pick him up from the airport tonight!!!!!   At least one person in our family has been sick for the past two months (that is *NOT* an exaggeration).  Bill and DS9 are still on inhalers.  We are all ready to head east for some holiday cheer.  WDW is just what the doctor ordered.   I finally broke down and told DS9's and DD7's teachers they would be absent the first week of December (11/30 - 12/4).  Not to brag, both children are doing *excellent* in school (I just got their report cards yesterday).  So, the teachers were fine with their absences.  To be honest, if they weren't doing well in school, we probably wouldn't be taking them out for a week.  There's always a discussion thread somewhere on the DISboards regarding this topic and it can get heated. 

Also, my Mom is moving out of our house tomorrow.  Double Yahoo!!!   She closed on her new house yesterday.  The moving truck from Virginia arrives on Saturday (tomorrow).  It has been nice having her here.  But, I know she is ready for her own space.  She has been staying is DS9's room while he sleeps in DS4's room in one of the bunk beds.  DS9 is also ready for his bed back.  

  We still haven't received an email regarding our DAP credentials.  However, I did receive our Magical Express envelope in the mail yesterday.  I am soooooooo relieved that our other children (DS9 and DD7) are able to stay with their classmates while we are gone.  That was my biggest worry.  Also, my Mom agreed to watch them for the weekend until we get back Sunday night. (I guess that was the least she could do since she has been living here rent free since August and we didn't once ask her to babysit.  I just didn't feel it was right to take advantage while she was with us.  However, once she moves into her own home ...  DD7 has already planned many weekends away at Grandma's.  She's Grandma's little princess.)  I booked Kid's Nite Out to watch DS4 while Bill and I are at the seminar on Friday.  I hope to maybe squeeze in a lunch with just Bill too before we head back to POFQ and get DS4.  The DAP plan is coming together. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I checked the crowd predictor on *TouringPlans.com *and it has "8's" for the whole week of Thanksgiving.  Yikes!!!  Now, I really am glad we are heading to Daytona Beach on Thanksgiving Day.  With the holidays come a lot of first time WDW travelers.  It will be nice to get away from all the chaos.

Our Daytona Beach hotel is going to have an ocean-front view.  I can't wait to wake-up in the morning with the sights of the ocean. 

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

Circusgirl said:


> There is a glowing review of our soon-to-be-tour in the latest issue of the Passporter newsletter.  I'm all a-flutter again!



Also, Deb Wills from allears.net did the tour in October. she did a great blog for each day of the Adventure including pictures.


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I checked the crowd predictor on *TouringPlans.com *and it has "8's" for the whole week of Thanksgiving.  Yikes!!!  Now, I really am glad we are heading to Daytona Beach on Thanksgiving Day.  With the holidays come a lot of first time WDW travelers.  It will be nice to get away from all the chaos.
> 
> Our Daytona Beach hotel is going to have an ocean-front view.  I can't wait to wake-up in the morning with the sights of the ocean.
> 
> Jennifer



I am so glad you are getting this family vacation in.
As for taking the children out of school, it's different for every
parent, and I don't think there is a right or wrong.
Up here they don't bother to even try and teach the children in
the public system.
The teachers have told me, that my children probably learn more in
WDW than they do in school. Sad when you think about it that way.
We also pay to have our children taught one on one.
I won't go further with this right now.
We are so looking forward to meeting you two at DAP!
As for the sickness, I understand The boys and I have been sick for
two weeks now.
I hope to get better soon, as we leave in two weeks for WDW and DAP.
Glad things are going well for your mom.
We don't have any grandparents or family to call on for babysitting.
We will have to hire a service for the boys for our ABD trip.
That is still cheaper than bringing them.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We leave for WDW in *7* days!  I feel like a kid anticipating Christmas and Mickey Mouse is Santa!!!!!   However, we have a problem ...  Someone is not going to be able to ride Space Mountain, BTMRR, Expedition Everest, ToT or RNR because they have a fractured rib.  Believe it or not, Bill coughed so hard, he fractured a rib.  Yep!  People joke about it, but it is possible.  He has the x-ray to prove it.  While away on business, he had one of his coughing fits and heard a "Snap!"  He suffered through the week in WA and didn't go to the doctor until today (Care Now).  I really want to cancel the Thanksgiving trip and give him time to heal.  Then, maybe we can reschedule for January or February.  He should be fully recovered and healed by then.  But, he is being a trooper and "Super Daddy" and still wants to go.  What to do???????

We still plan to attend DAP either way.  We have the plane, hotel and DAP tickets all purchased.  There's no turning back now and we honestly don't want to give up that trip.  I'm really looking forward to it *more* than the Thanksgiving trip.  Shhhhhh!  But, don't tell Bill that.  

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We leave for WDW in *7* days!  I feel like a kid anticipating Christmas and Mickey Mouse is Santa!!!!!   However, we have a problem ...  Someone is not going to be able to ride Space Mountain, BTMRR, Expedition Everest, ToT or RNR because they have a fractured rib.  Believe it or not, Bill coughed so hard, he fractured a rib.  Yep!  People joke about it, but it is possible.  He has the x-ray to prove it.  While away on business, he had one of his coughing fits and heard a "Snap!"  He suffered through the week in WA and didn't go to the doctor until today (Care Now).  I really want to cancel the Thanksgiving trip and give him time to heal.  Then, maybe we can reschedule for January or February.  He should be fully recovered and healed by then.  But, he is being a trooper and "Super Daddy" and still wants to go.  What to do???????
> 
> We still plan to attend DAP either way.  We have the plane, hotel and DAP tickets all purchased.  There's no turning back now and we honestly don't want to give up that trip.  I'm really looking forward to it *more* than the Thanksgiving trip.  Shhhhhh!  But, don't tell Bill that.
> 
> Jennifer



Ouch I feel for the guy!
I say leave it up to him what he wants to do.
it's still going to be a wonderful family vacation.
We leave in 2 weeks!


----------



## stenogoddess

Sorry about the rib, Bill!  I've had that cough too.  It's been terrible.  Two weeks of it nonstop.  I've missed so much traing for the Donald.  *grrr* All I know is I better be better by New Moon Day or I'm really going to be annoyed!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> Sorry about the rib, Bill!  I've had that cough too.  It's been terrible.  Two weeks of it nonstop.  I've missed so much traing for the Donald.  *grrr* All I know is I better be better by New Moon Day or I'm really going to be annoyed!



Thanks Lauren.    I am so sick of this cough and this injury comes at a terrible time as I truly need this vacation.  Whatever happens, I know I will be at Disney in a week and how can that be bad?  

- Bill


----------



## Circusgirl

DisneyTaylors said:


> Thanks Lauren.    I am so sick of this cough and this injury comes at a terrible time as I truly need this vacation.  Whatever happens, I know I will be at Disney in a week and how can that be bad?
> 
> - Bill



Sorry about the lousy virus and your rib.  We all count on these trips so much it is really disappointing if there are impediments to fun.
I understand that Mickey Ice Cream Bars and Funnel Cakes speed healing!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Circusgirl said:


> I understand that Mickey Ice Cream Bars and Funnel Cakes speed healing!




It's the truth! It's factual!


----------



## Dodie

This thread is going to EXPLODE come mid-December.

Someone remind me again when the pay-off date is for this trip please?

Thanks.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> This thread is going to EXPLODE come mid-December.
> 
> Someone remind me again when the pay-off date is for this trip please?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't know about explode - they are only 40 of us total & only about 20 or so regular posters. I think we'll all be jumping on the Podcast Cruise 2.0 threads as soon as DAP is over


I think it is around January 9th - but not 100% on that
I seem to remember Kevin telling us it was due 90 days out


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> This thread is going to EXPLODE come mid-December.
> 
> Someone remind me again when the pay-off date is for this trip please?
> 
> Thanks.


 

The pay-off comes when John The Genius does the Single Ladies Dance on the trip for all of us...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Jennifer and Bill.
We will be down in WDW from Dec 1-15.
I see you will be there until the 5th, and then returning for DAP.
Maybe we can meet up pre-DAP?
I do not do very many coasters myself so Bill and I can relax outside while others ride.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## 3guysandagal

MenashaCorp said:


> The pay-off comes when John The Genius does the Single Ladies Dance on the trip for all of us...




CHA-CHING!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> This thread is going to EXPLODE come mid-December.
> 
> Someone remind me again when the pay-off date is for this trip please?
> 
> Thanks.



I think it is January 10th.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I think it is January 10th.



You are correct. I just checked my email from Kevin and that is the date he gave me when I asked.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I think it is January 10th.



That's a good date, Anna's birthday!


----------



## katscradle

I scream in panic thinking!!!!
I killed the thread!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

I just wanted to say hello to everyone!  And show that the thread is not killed!  

It's almost time where I'm going to allow myself to "officially" start planning our ABD.  Usually what I like to do is over plan to the point of annoyance and so by the time I get there I just don't care anymore!  

So this time I've decided that other than airline and hotel, I'm not allowed to research and pick activities until the January 1/2 marathon at WDW is over.  So far I've been pretty good at sticking to that as training for the 1/2, getting sick, upgrading to Windows 7, finally getting well and then starting a sore throat, getting back on track for my training after being sick, Christmas shopping and deciding Thanksgiving is at my place this year so trying to buy one side dish things each week so I don't have a $500 grocery bill in one week..... yeah, I would say I have one or two things going on!  LOL  

I hope "life" is treating everyone else well and that no one else gets sick!  Me and Bill are more than enough!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hey folks...just stopping in to say hello.

It's hard to believe that it's been six monts ince John made the first post about this trip and only 5 moths until we travel.

With the holidays upon us...the rest of November and December will fly by.

After all of that settles down...we have the BIG DAY ahead.....January 10, 2010 is final payment day.

That's the day ABD officially takes all of yur money.

Please let me know if there is anything you need.

I'm happy to help.


----------



## katscradle

stenogoddess said:


> I just wanted to say hello to everyone!  And show that the thread is not killed!
> 
> It's almost time where I'm going to allow myself to "officially" start planning our ABD.  Usually what I like to do is over plan to the point of annoyance and so by the time I get there I just don't care anymore!
> 
> So this time I've decided that other than airline and hotel, I'm not allowed to research and pick activities until the January 1/2 marathon at WDW is over.  So far I've been pretty good at sticking to that as training for the 1/2, getting sick, upgrading to Windows 7, finally getting well and then starting a sore throat, getting back on track for my training after being sick, Christmas shopping and deciding Thanksgiving is at my place this year so trying to buy one side dish things each week so I don't have a $500 grocery bill in one week..... yeah, I would say I have one or two things going on!  LOL
> 
> I hope "life" is treating everyone else well and that no one else gets sick!  Me and Bill are more than enough!




Glad I didn't kill the thread! 
We have all had really nasty colds here as well, so since everyone has had it here's hoping that's the end of that for quite awhile.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We're back early from our WDW trip.  I'll let Bill explain ... 

 Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

You left us hanging? This isn't good news. What happened?


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Well, I had broken a rib a week before leaving (from coughing ) and knew I was going to be somewhat limited (no rollercoasters or thrashing rides) but I was okay with that as I would be with my family and would be at Disney World.  So, I drove 19 hours through non-stop rain to get there and we settled into the Boardwalk Villas which we now absolutely love.    Well MK was open the first night for EMH until 3am and we headed there to enjoy the park at night.  We got there just as the Spectromagic parade was starting and lucked into an unobstrcted view on Main Street.  After it ended, we started our stroll up Main Street to head to Tomorowland.  I am not sure what started it, but I began coughing again and then "SNAP"  I heard and felt my rib crack again!  Oh man it hurt as it stopped me in my tracks.  Well I tried to tough it out and we slowly walked over to Tomorrowland and rode Buzz and TTA (I didn't realize how much TTA jerks you around curves but my ribs felt every one of them).  I knew I shouldn't be out there, so I went back to the hotel and took our DS3 who was falling asleep anyway.

Well we had a heart to heart the next morning (our Anniversary ) and decided to cut the trip short as my loving family wanted me to be able to enjoy the rides and experience as well.    The weather kept us out of the parks that day, but we ventured into Epcot on Tuesday and I rented an ECV to keep my rib from getting injured form all of the walking.  I was embarassed to have to ride one (thanks Honey for taking pictures  ), but I think the kids enjoyed it.    We also did an evening at DHS to see the Osborne lights and a few attractions, but that is a smaller park and we just took a slow pace.  What a magical night!

We went to Jennifer's Dad's vacation house in Daytona Beach and had a wonderful Thanksgiving Dinner before heading home.  We would have been checking into AKV today, but it isn't going anywhere and we are already planning a return visit in February to make up for the week we missed.    I think everyone is bummed we had to leave, but it makes me feel good that my family loves me enough to make that sacrifice for me.  Thank you family!!!  

So it is back to work today for me and back to school for the kids.  Booooooooo!  

- Bill


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Sorry, I guess I am wearing the "Official Thread Killer Crown" now???  



- Bill


----------



## stenogoddess

Bill:  You ARE NOT a thread killer!   I don't know about anyone else, but these days I'm busier than a one legged man in a...  well, anyway.

I was so bummed to hear about your "extra" rib problems.  Leaving the World early had to stink.  But at least you get a make up trip to look forward to.  There's something in that at least.  We're thinking extra healing thoughts for you over here.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Thank you Lauren!    We were able to book our "mulligan" trip this morning and we are going to get to stay at the Boardwalk again which we are very excited about.  

I hear ya on things being busy.  We were just talking about this a couple of days ago, but it seems things get so hectic around the Holidays that we end up sitting there on Christmas Day saying "Wow, Christmas has already come and gone".  Time seems to fly this time of year.  Here's to everyone enjoying each and every second with the ones they love.  

- Bill


----------



## klam_chowder

Wow Bill, sorry to hear you've had it so rough  but wonderful that you've already got the backup trip in place.   I can totally sympathize as I had the swine flu about a month ago and also pulled rib muscle during a coughing fit. It was so incredibly painful I even had to wrap my ribs for almost a week - can't imagine what actually cracking/snapping a rib would be like  

My other side tried to compensate so of course I pulled a chest muscle on the other side as well.  It's been a few weeks now and the original side is all better but the 2nd side is just a bit off still. Just starting to feel fine most of the time now but if I sneeze or cough it feels like a lung is going to explode out of my chest   Anyhoo, I'm just thankful I'm over the double dose of flu/cough/cold I had  in time for the holidays. 

So that's the main reason I haven't been on this thread much: too sick and then scurrying around trying to catch up and finish off the research, and bookings for logistics and hotels for the holidays. 

Here's a cute look at the highlight of our trip (remember imitation is the highest form of flattery even tho that prolly doesn't hold up in copyright court )   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGMBUzFyVl4

Safe travels and memorable times to everyone over the holidays...hope the season is full of loved ones, happiness and joy. 

Talk to you in 2010 when ABD will be almost here  - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all! 

cheers,


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Happy Holidays to you as well Karen and here's hoping for safe and happy travels for you and your family.  

- Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I assume Kevin can answer this ... 

Since Pete is handing over his "baby" to Corey, I was curious ...  Is he still coming on this trip with us?  I assume yes, but I hadn't heard anything either way.  Just curious.   

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill played me the very first DIS Unplugged Podcast yesterday when Pete was "filling in" for the old hosts.  What caught me off-guard was hearing Bob's voice again.  I looked at Bill and said "Awwwww!  That's Bob!"  We still and will always miss Bob on the Podcast.  There's only one "Bawb".  I grew up in Massachusetts.  So, it was always comforting to hear his voice on the Podcast.  It reminded me of home. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Okay, I've taken over the title as the "Thread Killer".  

However, I can get *VERY* chatty.  I don't have over 5,600 posts for nothing!   I totally understand this time of year is crazy for *everyone*.  Luckily, Bill has done most of the kid's shopping online this year.  Amazon had some great prices this past Monday.  "Black Monday".  I was online paying some bills and decided to hop on the DISboards for a minutes to check my subscribed threads and read the first page of posts.  However, I always get sidetracked when trying to hop on the DISboards for a second.  

  Bill re-booked our WDW trip.  As a family, we are heading back *January 31st - February 5th*.  He's calling this our "mulligan" trip.  We really enjoyed staying at the Boardwalk Villas the week of Thanksgiving that we are staying there again in Jan/Feb.  The kids had a lot of fun at the pool on the Keister Coaster and the location is prime to visit Epcot and DHS.  BWV has replaced BCV as my favorite DVC WDW resort.  Mind you, we still haven't stayed at our home AKV or BLT.  I might change my fav after those stays.   We are also bringing along my nephew on the Jan/Feb trip.  He was suppose to meet us this week at WDW.  He was bummed we had to cancel the second week of our trip.  So, Bill is bringing him along.

I called yesterday to make some ADRs for these new dates.  I was shocked at what I *COULD* get at such a late date.  Here's what I have booked:

*Le Cellier (lunch)
'Ohana (dinner)
Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House at 8:05 am 
Liberty Tree Tavern Character Breakfast at 8:15 am (Crystal Palace is closed)
Sci-Fi Dine-In (lunch)
The Plaza Restaurant (dinner)*

These are all the restaurant I had booked for our second/cancelled week at WDW with the exception of Le Cellier. It was full the week of Thanksgiving and the first week of December.  This upcoming trip in Jan/Feb will surely make up for the chaos of Thanksgiving Week.  We vowed *NEVER* *AGAIN* on visiting WDW the week of Thanksgiving.  However, we say that ever year after being at WDW for Thanksgiving.   

Bill, DS4 and I hop on AA next Thursday back to WDW.  It will be weird to arrive in just a few hours as opposed to the usual 19/20 hours car ride.   

  Have a great weekend everyone!  We will see some of you next weekend at DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I nwould take a moment to post!
We arrived in WDW last Monday Nov. 30th.
I has rained all day today, so we are taking it easy and staying inside.
I hope all that are coming for DAP have a safe trip, and we can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Circusgirl

I'm packing and making ready to catch a night flight to Orlando tomorrow, merry here I come!  I'm looking forward to seeing Katherine and John again, and meeting more of my fellow adventurers!!!

Kat - are you loving BLT?


----------



## spokanemom

Circusgirl said:


> I'm packing and making ready to catch a night flight to Orlando tomorrow, merry here I come!




Oh, ya...  Well, I am sitting here in the cold watching the snow slowly drifting down.  Jealous?  NO??  Ha!

I would not be jealous of me either.  I am *very* jealous of those of you at DAP though.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## katscradle

Circusgirl said:


> I'm packing and making ready to catch a night flight to Orlando tomorrow, merry here I come!  I'm looking forward to seeing Katherine and John again, and meeting more of my fellow adventurers!!!
> 
> Kat - are you loving BLT?




Yes we are!
There are a few small flaws that I can see, but I plan to go to the meeting this week and let them know.
Call us when you get here.


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I assume Kevin can answer this ...
> 
> Since Pete is handing over his "baby" to Corey, I was curious ...  Is he still coming on this trip with us?  I assume yes, but I hadn't heard anything either way.  Just curious.
> 
> Jennifer



I cant believe I missed this.

Nothing has changed as far as our Adventure.

Pete, Walter, John and I have every intention of being right there with you.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> I cant believe I missed this.
> 
> Nothing has changed as far as our Adventure.
> 
> Pete, Walter, John and I have every intention of being right there with you.



Thank god that has not changed!
We would not do this without you guy's!


----------



## stenogoddess

Everyone at DAP, y'all have a little extra fun for me okay?!  I'm green with envy!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Bill and I hop on a flight tomorrow with DS4 (Cole) on our way to DAP!* 

DS9 (Will) and DD7 (Emily) still don't know where we are going.  They are under the assumption it is a business trip for Bill and we are tagging along.  We assumed they were going to be absent last week from school because of our WDW trip and we didn't want them missing more school.  However, as previously explained, we came back early and they were in school last week.  Sadly, it was too late to add them to our DAP trip (plane ticket, room too small for our family, DAP events tickets, etc ...)  So, we are still going without them.  They have the WDW trip in late Jan/early Feb to look forward to. 

 Jennifer


----------



## slapwhitey

We hopefully hop on a flight tomorrow as well. Hoping the weather cooperates. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

slapwhitey said:


> We hopefully hop on a flight tomorrow as well. Hoping the weather cooperates. Fingers crossed.



*Good luck on your flight!*  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We have allot of ice here near Dallas today.  It should be melted by the time I pick the kids up from school.    Tomorrow, we are clear for flying.  It will be warmer.  

I checked the Lake Buena Vista, Florida weather forecast for the upcoming DAP weekend.  

Here's what *The Weather Channel *website says we can expect:

*Thursday*
Dec 10
Showers
High 74°
Low 54°


*Friday*
Dec 11
Cloudy
High 71°
Low 63°

*Saturday*
Dec 12
Partly Cloudy
High 81°
Low 66°

*Sunday*
Dec 13
Few Showers
High 81°
Low 63°

They now say there is only a 10% chance of rain on Saturday for the Toy Story Mania Party.  To me, rain or shine (or rather moonlight) we were going to be there having fun.  The ride and Character Meet 'n Greet are inside anyways.  Even though we were just at WDW, we can't get back soon enough! 

Back to laundry, packing and cleaning the house.  My Mom is staying with the kids over the weekend at our house.  The house is clean, but it has to be "super" clean when "Granny" comes over.  I think it's a Mother/Daughter thing.  Bill jokes I have to get the "fake house" ready.  If any of you have watched _Everybody Loves Raymond_, you'll know what I am talking about.  

 Jennifer


----------



## tmli

Was there an ABD meet planned?  Did we miss it or were we just not invited?


----------



## spokanemom

While most of you are out having a great time in FL, I am sitting here, cold, only reading about the festivites, I came across some item about Disneyland in April 2010.  The Corn Dog Cart will be down for refurbishment until May.  The Corn Dog Castle in DCA will be closed until May also.    What am I supposed to do now?  That is always on my list of stuff to eat at DL.

Corn Dog
Dole Whip
Churro
Chicken Fusilli Pasta at the Pizza Port

AND...  My beloved Aladdin Musical at the Hyperion Theater will be closing in 2010 as well to make way for yet another Toy Story thing...

Yup, my pity party is in FULL swing!


----------



## Dodie

It was GREAT meeting you all this past weekend. We are going to have so much fun on our April trip! I'm glad I can start to focus on that now!

...and of course I can't wait to hear what Kevin and John have up their sleeves that is "going to make our heads explode."


----------



## Dodie

Where IS everybody?!!! It's time to get the countdown toward *this* party started now!!!


----------



## slapwhitey

We are here. Trying to dig out our ABD paperwork to resend it before they take our trip away.

What is this that's supposed to make our heads explode? News to me....but sounds pretty frickin' cool.


----------



## spokanemom

I'm all for exploding heads...    Can't wait to find out!


----------



## DisneyKevin

And now the focus shifts to our ABD trip.....

With DAP an awesome memory, we can now begin the planning and talking and obsessing over our Adventure.

At the risk of furthering my reputation for "taunting", I let it slip that John was working on something "special" for all of us.

As we do not have confirmation as of yet.....I have to hold back on the details. My reasoning for doing this is that we really dont like disappointing people and if I were to share our plans...and they dont / cant happen...it would be a disappointment to everyone. There's no sense starting a trip with a disappointment.

If we can pull this off....there will be *exploding heads*. That's all I can say for now.

In looking at Dodie's signature parade....it looks like we only have 119 days until our Adventure begins.

I cant wait till our Adventure guides play the "let's get to know each other" game on the first night.

Are they ready for 40 DISers? I doubt it.

Let the countdown begin in earnest.

California....here we come.


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> We are here. Trying to dig out our ABD paperwork to resend it before they take our trip away.
> 
> What is this that's supposed to make our heads explode? News to me....but sounds pretty frickin' cool.



We dont want to have to scold you or KAB407 for not getting your paperwork back in time......


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> And now the focus shifts to our ABD trip.....
> 
> With DAP an awesome memory, we can now begin the planning and talking and obsessing over our Adventure.
> 
> At the risk of furthering my reputation for "taunting", I let it slip that John was working on something "special" for all of us.
> 
> As we do not have confirmation as of yet.....I have to hold back on the details. My reasoning for doing this is that we really dont like disappointing people and if I were to share our plans...and they dont / cant happen...it would be a disappointment to everyone. There's no sense starting a trip with a disappointment.
> 
> If we can pull this off....there will be *exploding heads*. That's all I can say for now.
> 
> In looking at Dodie's signature parade....it looks like we only have 119 days until our Adventure begins.
> 
> I cant wait till our Adventure guides play the "let's get to know each other" game on the first night.
> 
> Are they ready for 40 DISers? I doubt it.
> 
> Let the countdown begin in earnest.
> 
> California....here we come.



The last time we heard about the possibility of heads exploding, it was pretty impressive.  Hopefully everything works out and this comes to fruition.    We were already excited about this trip, but we are completely jazzed now after meeting several of you at DAP.  "California here we come..."  (glad you can't hear my singing voice ).  Talk to you all soon.

- Bill


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> We dont want to have to scold you or KAB407 for not getting your paperwork back in time......



Just returned from the fax machine....hopefully it goes through this time.

OOPS...did I give it away that I'm DISing at work.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> We dont want to have to scold you or KAB407 for not getting your paperwork back in time......



Sorry Kevin 

I'll look for it tonight and get it to the ABD folks.  Most of my life is sitting in boxes in my basement that this moment.


----------



## kab407

OK, I've closed on my new home, did massive amounts of redecorating, moved and have survived DAP.  I can officially start to get excited for this trip.


As you guys have clearly shown, go big or go home.  My money is always on the Genius.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I honestly have to say, DAP well surpassed my expectations.  I am *VERY* grateful for all the work John "the Genius" and the gang did to pull it off.  It showed and was very much appreciated by myself, Bill and little Cole.  Cole had a blast at the _Toy Story Mania Party _on Saturday.  He had a smile on his face from the time we walked through the turnstile to us walking down Hollywood Blvd. to exit.  *What a great evening!* 

It was great to meet some of you fellow ABD Travelers.  This is going to be a great "Adventure" with y'all.  *I can't wait! *

*DAP and ABD "new friends" *





 Jennifer


----------



## macman752

Well, it was back to reality for us yesterday after spending most of last week at the parks. In order to ease the pain I booked 3 nights in Sept at SSR and 2 more nights in October for Food & Wine.

Speaking of Food & Wine, it appears like the California version starts during our ABD trip!  It runs from April 16 until May 31.

Sally and I enjoyed meeting some of our fellow adventurers and are looking forward to April.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

macman752 said:


> Well, it was back to reality for us yesterday after spending most of last week at the parks. In order to ease the pain I booked 3 nights in Sept at SSR and 2 more nights in October for Food & Wine.
> 
> Speaking of Food & Wine, it appears like the California version starts during our ABD trip!  It runs from April 16 until May 31.
> 
> Sally and I enjoyed meeting some of our fellow adventurers and are looking forward to April.



Thank you again Dave for the ride back to our hotel from the TSM Party!  It was great getting to meet you and Sally and we cannot wait to see you two again in April.

- Bill


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> As you guys have clearly shown, go big or go home.  My money is always on the Genius.



That's John's motto.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I am sitting here on a 2+ hour conference call and I am finding it hard to focus after the DAP high and realizing now that ABD is now less than 4 months away!!!    I honestly cannot tell you one thing that has been said on this call.  

- Bill


----------



## macman752

DisneyTaylors said:


> I am sitting here on a 2+ hour conference call and I am finding it hard to focus after the DAP high and realizing now that ABD is now less than 4 months away!!!    I honestly cannot tell you one thing that has been said on this call.
> 
> - Bill



Bill, it probably went something like this:

Good morning...Microsoft...Vista...Windows 7...rear view mirror...Apple.



...dave


----------



## tmli

We are back in Disney the end of the month until January 5th.  After that I will begin obsessing about the ABD trip!!  

We plan on doing the VIP tour at Universal, in the New Year I am going to call and get more details about group rates etc...perhaps if a few of us will be there we can do the tour together!

It's pretty cool the California F & W will be starting when we are there...we have wanted to check it out since Pete and Walter's review of it.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

macman752 said:


> Bill, it probably went something like this:
> 
> Good morning...Microsoft...Vista...Windows 7...rear view mirror...Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...dave



Were you listening in?   



I finally reached my 100th post!!!   (although I probably have a hundred or so from DW's account that we shared at one time )

- Bill


----------



## stenogoddess

yeah Bill on your 100 posts! 

I don't know about anyone else, but I've been working like a DOG.  Which is good because DAP girls managed to peer preassure me into buying a new bag, and I wasn't even there!  *sigh*  I can't wait for it to get here though!


----------



## MatthewT212

Hey everyone!  After reading all the posts about the Toy Story meet I think I definitely need to start thinking about moving down to Florida because in the long run it would be MUCH cheaper for me.

Anyway, looking forward to the ABD trip.  I see that most of you guys know each other all ready. I tend to be more of the observer but definitely looking forward to being on this trip with fellow DISers.  Having Pete there I know we will be in good hands.

I do have a few questions if anyone can help.

1. Can Universal out in CA be done in a day?

2. We are staying a few extra days after the trip (and then traveling on to San Francisco to visit the DFM), How many days do you feel is need to see Disneyland and California Adventure? I'm not sure when we will be able to get back there so I want to make sure we see as much as we can.

3. As I said above, is anyone else planning on extending their stay and visiting the DFM in SanFran?

Thanks again to everyone and would love to catch up with everyone and maybe get to know each of you a little better before the trip!

See Ya Really Soon!
Matthew


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> yeah Bill on your 100 posts!
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I've been working like a DOG.  Which is good because DAP girls managed to peer preassure me into buying a new bag, and I wasn't even there!  *sigh*  I can't wait for it to get here though!



Was it the D&B bag?  If so, it is cute!  Bill will be glad I didn't see it while we were there. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> Were you listening in?
> 
> 
> 
> I finally reached my 100th post!!!   (although I probably have a hundred or so from DW's account that we shared at one time )
> 
> - Bill



 *Congrats honey!* 

I owe about a hundred of my posts to you. So, I'll make it 200. 

 Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

Hi adventurers!!!!


----------



## Circusgirl

Hey everybody!!!  
I have been caught up in intense busy holiday and return from trip things since getting home late Tuesday, but it was terrific to meet some of you and now look even more forward to our time in April!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks,

It's a cold and wet Florida morning. The weather prediction is for severe weather this afternoon and temps dipping into the low 30s.

We've canceled our Candlelight Processional reservations for today. As much as I love Whoopi Goldbeg.....I'm not sitting outside in a T-storm to see her.

Hope all is well and that you are all done with your holiday prep stuff so that you can enjoy the coming week.

Dont forget ....*Januaray 10 is FINAL PAYMENT DUE.*


----------



## stenogoddess

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Was it the D&B bag?  If so, it is cute!  Bill will be glad I didn't see it while we were there.
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer:  It so was the D&B.  I've been trying to hold on to reality, so I only bought the wristlet, but the tassel bag calls my name, loudly, all the time!  LOL

Kevin:  Due date, got it.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> Jennifer:  It so was the D&B.  I've been trying to hold on to reality, so I only bought the wristlet, but the tassel bag calls my name, loudly, all the time!  LOL



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Not the purse you're looking for this is.  

- Bill


----------



## tickledtink33

I consider myself very lucky.  I bought the new D&B black tassel bag at the Grand Floridian Summer Lace shop.  I have been in desperate need of a new handbag as my old one is dirty and looks terrible.  I have been looking for a while now.  When I saw the black bag I just loved it and it felt so comfortable on my shoulder.  I was able to save 10% with my AP discount and used my Birthday fun card.  This made it much more affordable and put my Birthday fun card to good use.  I've never been a big Dooney fan but I have to admit that even though this bag is medium in size it holds a LOT of stuff and is super comfortable to carry around.  I don't regret my purchase one bit.  I'm sure you will love the D&B wristlet.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyTaylors said:


> Were you listening in?
> 
> 
> 
> I finally reached my 100th post!!!   (although I probably have a hundred or so from DW's account that we shared at one time )
> 
> - Bill



Congrats on your 100th post Bill!


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Was it the D&B bag?  If so, it is cute!  Bill will be glad I didn't see it while we were there.
> 
> Jennifer



I got the Dooney & Bourke Tassle bag in white, & the wristlet bag in the black. This was my biggest purchase ever without asking DH first!
Thankfully he was ok with it!


----------



## stenogoddess

Bill:  That was so funny I think I hurt my rib!


----------



## stenogoddess

katscradle said:


> I got the Dooney & Bourke Tassle bag in white, & the wristlet bag in the black. This was my biggest purchase ever without asking DH first!
> Thankfully he was ok with it!



Of course he was okay with it 'cause 1, how cute is that bag and 2, he wuvs ya!

So we're all going to have to make name tags for our bags on the Adventure as all the ladies will have the same one!


----------



## tmli

I got the white tassle bag as well!!


----------



## slapwhitey

We're gonna be quite the fashionable ABD crowd....you all with your "Mickey Rourke" bags as I call them and John in his "single ladies" black one piece. TMZ will be following us around.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> Bill:  That was so funny I think I hurt my rib!



  

- Bill


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> yeah Bill on your 100 posts!
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I've been working like a DOG.  Which is good because DAP girls managed to peer preassure me into buying a new bag, and I wasn't even there!  *sigh*  I can't wait for it to get here though!





TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Congrats honey!*
> 
> I owe about a hundred of my posts to you. So, I'll make it 200.
> 
> Jennifer





katscradle said:


> Congrats on your 100th post Bill!



Thank you everyone!  I'm still a newbie compared to most of the folks here, but I am working on it.  

- Bill


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would post an update!
We are still in florida! 
John wasn't ready to drive home what with a nasty storm hitting right along the path we were going to take home.
So we are now at the Dolphin till the 27th. 
I am loving the extra time here as I know how cold it is going to be when we go home.
So now we have to get our act together and do some christmas shopping for the boys. I want to start this today, so we will see what John has planned.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## stenogoddess

You all made the right choice!  Plus warmer for a few more days is always nice.    Does Santa come down the chimney at the Swan/Dolphin?


----------



## macman752

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would post an update!
> We are still in florida!
> John wasn't ready to drive home what with a nasty storm hitting right along the path we were going to take home.
> So we are now at the Dolphin till the 27th.
> I am loving the extra time here as I know how cold it is going to be when we go home.
> So now we have to get our act together and do some christmas shopping for the boys. I want to start this today, so we will see what jJohn has planned.
> Have a great day everyone!



Looks like you will have some great weather on Christmas Day, highs in the mid 70s and a low in the mid 50s.!

Sally and I will be spending Christmas Eve and part of Christmas at our daughter's house (about a 20 minute drive from her house to the World). We'll probably stop at Downtown Disney on our way back home on Christmas Day--we did not get to Ghirardelli when we were there for DAP. I'm overdue for a Very Berry sundae.


----------



## katscradle

stenogoddess said:


> You all made the right choice!  Plus warmer for a few more days is always nice.    Does Santa come down the chimney at the Swan/Dolphin?




Oh I think he may have a way!!!


----------



## Dodie

This thread has been languishing unposted upon for far too long. What's up with that?   Look at that countdown in my signature below! Is anybody getting excited?

Any confirmation of the big news that you can't share with us yet, Kevin?


----------



## spokanemom

I agree!  I check to see if there is anything new on our thread daily.  I am hoping that with the holidays over, there will be more chatter.  I have frequently thought about just posting a simple hello, but then the little voice in my head tells me that I am just too impatient. 

Kevin, can we have a hint?  Just a tiny glimmer of hint-ness?  Please?  You could consider it a holiday gift to all of us.  Because SOME of us did not get new Macbooks...


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Yeah Christmas has been the main focus in our house over the last couple of weeks (we actually had a white Christmas in Texas! ), but we are already having conversations again about this trip.  We are dividing up who will research what.  Divide and conquer.    We are extremely excited and cannot wait for April to arrive.    Here's hoping everyone had a great Holiday!  

- Bill


----------



## Tonya2426

Paid our balance today!!!  California here we come!!!!  I wanted to make sure it got paid before the 31st so we could get the 5X disney rewards dollars we signed up for.  

Anyone know if we can use the Disney Rewards Card at Mickey's of Glendale???  (There is a method to my madness)


----------



## dis-sky

Wow , wonderful ! How I wish I could go ! Dreaming of it


----------



## stenogoddess

Hope everyone had a super great holiday!  We've got two Christmases down and two to go!   While we're down for the Donald 1/2 in a few weeks we'll do one with Jeri's mom and sister and their family and then when we go down to Tampa for the Super Bowl, we'll do Christmas with Jeri's Dad and his family.  Not confusing AT ALL!


----------



## Circusgirl

Staggering out from under the Christmas tree...
It's been a great holiday time, but busier even than usual with some family health issues added to the mix.  I paid off my trip on Christmas Eve, my present to myself, and am hardly able to contain my excitement!  I haven't gotten my flights yet, but will look into that soon.  I will probably arrive very early in the morning the day the trip starts, and stay after for a night or two.  
Meanwhile, a friend asked me to accompany him to Disneyland for his birthday trip (twist my arm!) so I'll be making a short trip in January, staying at the Paradise Pier at a killer AP rate.  Another friend is going to be creating one of the events at the California Food and Wine Festival and has asked me to come down and be her assistant (since she is doing a cheese seminar, I'll be a Cheezette ) so I'll be returning again in May.  Life is good!


----------



## MatthewT212

Will anyone be staying longer after the Adventure?

I booked a few more night at the Disneyland Hotel after the Adventure.  We plan on visiting Universal, more Disneyland/California Adventure, and Medieval Times for dinner and then off to San Francisco to the Disney Family Museum.

I was disappointed to find out that Fantasmic was going to be closed for our trip.  The verdict is still out if World of Color would be in soft opening when we get there but I hope so it will take some of the sting away from Fantasmic.  I was really looking forward to seeing the dragon in Fantasmic but I can only hope they will eventually bring it to Disney World or of course plan another trip to Disneyland.

For those interested in Universal the King Kong attraction could be opened by our visit.  Has anyone hear a specific date?


----------



## stenogoddess

Matthew:  We're coming in early, but not staying late.  Sounds like y'all have a great plan together though.  That is such a bummer about Fantasmic.  I was really looking forward to that one.


----------



## MatthewT212

WellLauren if we keep ourselves in our laughing place and a little pixie dust we can hope that World of Color will be open!  I will still miss Fantasmic but World of Color would sooth those feelings.

What are you planning on when you come in early?  We were as well but had to change the dates because my parents are watching our dogs.


----------



## katscradle

Circusgirl said:


> Staggering out from under the Christmas tree...
> It's been a great holiday time, but busier even than usual with some family health issues added to the mix.  I paid off my trip on Christmas Eve, my present to myself, and am hardly able to contain my excitement!  I haven't gotten my flights yet, but will look into that soon.  I will probably arrive very early in the morning the day the trip starts, and stay after for a night or two.
> Meanwhile, a friend asked me to accompany him to Disneyland for his birthday trip (twist my arm!) so I'll be making a short trip in January, staying at the Paradise Pier at a killer AP rate.  Another friend is going to be creating one of the events at the California Food and Wine Festival and has asked me to come down and be her assistant (since she is doing a cheese seminar, I'll be a Cheezette ) so I'll be returning again in May.  Life is good!



Well aren't you the lucky one, this coming from the one that is still in Disney. LOL!!! When we leave on Friday to start our trip home I will have gotten to spend a total of 42 days this year in Disney and 4 on DCL. So I have to say that right now I am feeling pretty lucky myself.
We got you the pin, so we will mail it to you before we leave for home.
Have a safe and happy trip!


----------



## slapwhitey

katscradle said:


> Well aren't you the lucky one, this coming from the one that is still in Disney. LOL!!! When we leave on Friday to start our trip home I will have gotten to spend a total of 42 days this year in Disney and 4 on DCL. So I have to say that right now I am feeling pretty lucky myself.
> We got you the pin, so we will mail it to you before we leave for home.
> Have a safe and happy trip!



I think you guys are almost to the point of being Florida residents after this month. Yes, that is jealousy you hear....or see.


----------



## Circusgirl

katscradle said:


> Well aren't you the lucky one, this coming from the one that is still in Disney. LOL!!! When we leave on Friday to start our trip home I will have gotten to spend a total of 42 days this year in Disney and 4 on DCL. So I have to say that right now I am feeling pretty lucky myself.
> We got you the pin, so we will mail it to you before we leave for home.
> Have a safe and happy trip!



You really have had the best Disney year!  I'm so glad you got to stay and stay and stay, and imagine you had a very special Christmas.

Thanks for getting the pin!

Happy New Year!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> When we leave on Friday to start our trip home I will have gotten to spend a total of 42 days this year in Disney and 4 on DCL.



  After reading that, it got me to thinking how many days we had spent at Disney this past year too ...

March (Disneyland California) = 5 days
May (WDW) = 5 days
June (WDW - Bill's Birthday Trip) = 6 days
November (WDW - Thanksgiving) = 5 days
December (WDW - DAP) = 4 days

Coming up ... 
January/February (WDW - "Mulligan" Trip) = 6 days

Our one year grand total = *31 days*

I didn't realize we had been to WDW that much until I listed it and added the days.  *Thank you Bill!!! * 

The only time we flew to FL was for DAP.  We've put some mileage on my poor Odyssey this past year.  I'm trying to talk Bill into getting a "fun" car for his next vehicle when his Hummer lease is up this Spring.  Maybe, something we can take on trips too.  He's hinted at a quad cab pick-up truck.  However, I am leaning towards a big SUV.  We'll see. 

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

MatthewT212 said:


> WellLauren if we keep ourselves in our laughing place and a little pixie dust we can hope that World of Color will be open!  I will still miss Fantasmic but World of Color would sooth those feelings.
> 
> What are you planning on when you come in early?  We were as well but had to change the dates because my parents are watching our dogs.



I've not allowed myself to officially start planning yet to avoid planner burnout!  BUT some of the blogs I've read, which don't count in my opinion, suggested WB, Universal, Giffith Park and some Walt stuff like a trip to the cemetary, etc. So it will be some combo of all of that, plus I'm planning to plan in a little resting because I know these ABDs are go-go-go and I don't want to tire out before the trip even starts!  I really can't wait though!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Paid our balance today!!!  California here we come!!!!  I wanted to make sure it got paid before the 31st so we could get the 5X disney rewards dollars we signed up for.
> 
> Anyone know if we can use the Disney Rewards Card at Mickey's of Glendale???  (There is a method to my madness)




I'll be paying mine off tomorrow!    
Tonya, I went to the DR when I got home and I tore my Achilles tendon. It will take 6 weeks to heal. It is starting to feel a lot better now. The Dr. gave me heel lifts for my shoe. If I had the heal lifts during DAP it would have made a big difference. 




slapwhitey said:


> I think you guys are almost to the point of being Florida residents after this month. Yes, that is jealousy you hear....or see.



I'm jealous too. 

I want to wish everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Merry  (belated)  Christmas to All!*

I hope everyone had a great holiday.  Things have been pretty hectic over here the past few weeks.  Our DD7 had pneumonia the week of Christmas.  I knew once they took the x-ray she had pneumonia.  I could see the white area on the x-ray where the fluid was in her lunges.  Luckily, she was able to be treated at home with liquid steroids, antibiotics and prescription cough medicine.  She was much better by Christmas Eve.

Bill was born and raised in Dallas, Texas.  In his 40 years, he never had a "White Christmas".  The weathermen were hyping all week about snow here on Christmas Eve.  Honestly, we shrugged it off because it was 70 degrees earlier in the week.  So, we started to think about heading to Colorado or New Mexico for Christmas this year to have a true "White Christmas".  However, my Mom planned to come over and it was too late to inform the in-laws who expected us at a Christmas Eve get together at one of Bill's sister's house.  So, we "pouted" and stayed home for Christmas this year.  Around 4 PM on Christmas Eve it started to snow and snow and snow and snow.  It was surreal.  Bill was cute.  He was like a kid on Christmas morning all bright-eyed.  We reluctantly piled into the car for an hour ride to the Christmas Eve festivities.  I write reluctantly because Bill wanted to stay home and play in the snow.  Once we got onto the highway, we knew it was going to take us a lot longer than an hour because people were maxing out their speed at 20 mph and ice was already forming on the bridges.  We knew it was only going to get worse as the night went along.  So, Bill called his sister and told her we had to head back home.  Once we got home, Bill, DD7, DS4 and I bundled-up to head back outside to play in the still falling snow.  My Mom and DS9 wanted to stay in the warmth of the house.  It was a Christmas Eve we won't forget!!!!! 

Bill likes to surprise me with his Christmas presents and this year was no different.  It was a Very Disney Christmas in our house this year.  I am the proud owner of a Dooney & Bourke Mickey wristlet!!!!!!  That was a *BIG* shock.  I didn't even mention it to him.  I only posted on here that I liked it and off he went searching online for it.  I am also the new proud owner of a DAP mug and inside the mug was a little surprise from Bill.  Let's just say it is something I *NEVER* plan to wear and Tiara Todd has one.  Bill can be a prankster at times.   Also, I have some Disneyland reading material.  Bill got me the Birnbaum Guides 2010 Disneyland Resort.  That will come in handy for our ABD Trip and our December DLR trip (still in negotiations with the boss on that one. )  We are seriously considering returning to DLR in December with the kids.  I need to remember to pre-register us for the Give a Day, Get a Day promo. 

*How was your Christmas holiday?* 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> I've not allowed myself to officially start planning yet to avoid planner burnout!  BUT some of the blogs I've read, which don't count in my opinion, suggested WB, Universal, Giffith Park and some Walt stuff like a trip to the cemetary, etc. So it will be some combo of all of that, plus I'm planning to plan in a little resting because I know these ABDs are go-go-go and I don't want to tire out before the trip even starts!  I really can't wait though!



  We arrive at LAX on the Sunday *before* our Adventure.  I get to plan our Sunday in Hollywood while Bill gets to plan our Monday and Tuesday with the rental car.  I am usually the "Trip Planner".  So, I am excited to go with the flow and see where he takes us! 

 Jennifer


----------



## Circusgirl

Kathy inspired me to count my Disney days for 2009, and I am astonished to find that they total 47!!  I am a Disney super-achiever, and hope to continue my record of achievement in 2010! 
Good goin' Santa Bill!  What fun you must have had watching Jennifer open her presents!  


*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!*


----------



## katscradle

slapwhitey said:


> I think you guys are almost to the point of being Florida residents after this month. Yes, that is jealousy you hear....or see.



Oh don't be jealous we have to come home.
That and you got a bit of time at food and wine.
I remember that, feeling envious of you.


----------



## katscradle

I am sitting in Chefs de France having my dinner, and it is already new years in France.
Happy New Year to all my friends here.
Hoping everyone has a fantastic 2010.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> I am sitting in Chefs de France having my dinner, and it is already new years in France.
> Happy New Year to all my friends here.
> Hoping everyone has a fantastic 2010.



  Have a great time ringing in the new year at WDW!  

Give our best to John and the boys. 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Happy New Year's Eve!* 

  We're home tonight with the kiddos.  I'm about to make some homemade pizzas, light a fire in the fireplace and ring in the new year with my loved ones. 

Have a great night everyone! 

 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Dodie

Happy New Year to my fellow ADVENTURERS!!!!!


----------



## spokanemom

Merry Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## tmli

Happy New Year!!  Now that it`s 2010, our trip feels right around the corner!!

We are in WDW right now, arrived yesterday.  Looking forward to a relaxing few days before I return home to busy season at work!!  It would appear I will be chained to my laptop for the next 3 months!!


----------



## klam_chowder

katscradle said:


> Thank god that has not changed!
> We would not do this without you guy's!





cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> OK, I've closed on my new home, did massive amounts of redecorating, moved and have survived DAP.  I can officially start to get excited for this trip.
> 
> 
> As you guys have clearly shown, go big or go home.  My money is always on the Genius.



Congrats on the new digs Kathy! 

And my bets on the Genius too!  

cheers,


----------



## katscradle

Happy New Year everyone.
Kathy congrats on surviving the move.


----------



## klam_chowder

As you can tell, I'm back from holidays...Happy New Year everyone!! 



macman752 said:


> Speaking of Food & Wine, it appears like the California version starts during our ABD trip!  It runs from April 16 until May 31.



 Great news...thx a mint for sharing that. 



DisneyTaylors said:


> I finally reached my 100th post!!!



 congrats 



MatthewT212 said:


> 2. We are staying a few extra days after the trip (and then traveling on to San Francisco to visit the DFM), How many days do you feel is need to see Disneyland and California Adventure? I'm not sure when we will be able to get back there so I want to make sure we see as much as we can.
> 
> 3. As I said above, is anyone else planning on extending their stay and visiting the DFM in SanFran?



As for DL & DCA, I think the 4 days we'll be there will cover most of it pretty well, esp. since we get front of the line access to some rides, some of the time is 'free time" and the park ticket is good for the last day (breakfast only day). I solo'd the 2 parks in the spring and in 3 days, rode and did and saw pretty much everything, some multple times; I could have done it in 2 days, I think if I really pushed it. Your mileage may vary, depending on how much down time you need. 

I can't stay longer as I have to fly out for my Mom's milestone birthday festivities, but I will be arriving early. Likely to do the VIP Universal tour on one day, visit a few Walt things, and maybe make it out to the Farmers' Mkt.



stenogoddess said:


> Hope everyone had a super great holiday!  We've got two Christmases down and two to go!   While we're down for the Donald 1/2 in a few weeks we'll do one with Jeri's mom and sister and their family and then when we go down to Tampa for the Super Bowl, we'll do Christmas with Jeri's Dad and his family.  Not confusing AT ALL!



You get 4 Christmas's and get to go to the Superbowl!!!?   Wow, be careful you might explode from all the fun    Lucky girl you are   Best of luck on the 1/2, Lauren!  



MatthewT212 said:


> I was disappointed to find out that Fantasmic was going to be closed for our trip.  The verdict is still out if World of Color would be in soft opening when we get there but I hope so it will take some of the sting away from Fantasmic.  I was really looking forward to seeing the dragon in Fantasmic but I can only hope they will eventually bring it to Disney World or of course plan another trip to Disneyland.



Aaack! I didn't know Fantasmic would be down when we're there!  I was looking fwd to having reserved seating for that   I saw it in early Dec and sure enough Murphy was worth seeing. I soooo hope that WoC will be in soft opening by then 



aspen37 said:


> Tonya, I went to the DR when I got home and I tore my Achilles tendon. It will take 6 weeks to heal. It is starting to feel a lot better now.



Anna, terrible to hear you have such a bad injury...take care! 

 2 more days to double digits folks!! 

cheers,


----------



## MatthewT212

<< Stenogoddess - I've not allowed myself to officially start planning yet to avoid planner burnout!  BUT some of the blogs I've read, which don't count in my opinion, suggested WB, Universal, Giffith Park and some Walt stuff like a trip to the cemetary, etc. So it will be some combo of all of that, plus I'm planning to plan in a little resting because I know these ABDs are go-go-go and I don't want to tire out before the trip even starts! I really can't wait though!  >>

Lauren,
I'm WAY to anal to not have started planning the day I heard from Kevin that we were going.  This is my first trip out West and want to make sure I see everything I can possibly see. Thank you for the heads up on Giffith Park.  I forgot about it and now I want to make sure I make it there. What made you pick WB over the other studios?


----------



## MatthewT212

<< Klam chowder - Aaack! I didn't know Fantasmic would be down when we're there! I was looking fwd to having reserved seating for that  I saw it in early Dec and sure enough Murphy was worth seeing. I soooo hope that WoC will be in soft opening by then  

As for DL & DCA, I think the 4 days we'll be there will cover most of it pretty well, esp. since we get front of the line access to some rides, some of the time is 'free time" and the park ticket is good for the last day (breakfast only day). I solo'd the 2 parks in the spring and in 3 days, rode and did and saw pretty much everything, some multple times; I could have done it in 2 days, I think if I really pushed it. Your mileage may vary, depending on how much down time you need.  

I can't stay longer as I have to fly out for my Mom's milestone birthday festivities, but I will be arriving early. Likely to do the VIP Universal tour on one day, visit a few Walt things, and maybe make it out to the Farmers' Mkt. >>

Klam,

I was so not happy to hear about Fantasmic!  Since it's a different show then the one in DW I really wanted to see it. Oh well that just means I need to go back.

Thanks for the heads up on the amount of days needed.  It sounds  like we will have enough time but just in case I have the morning before we head to SanFran for Disneyland just in case. Miguel has an issue with his legs so I want to make sure that we see everything but not in such a rush that it makes him uncomfortable.

I was thinking about the VIP tour at Universal as well.  What made you pick it over a regular ticket? I can spend one day at Universal so would like to make sure we see as much as we can (we are also PRESSED PENNY junkies so we have to add that into our day as well.

Thanks for the note and I'm looking forward to meeting you (and everyone else for that matter) come April!

Matthew


----------



## stenogoddess

MatthewT212 said:


> << Stenogoddess - I've not allowed myself to officially start planning yet to avoid planner burnout!  BUT some of the blogs I've read, which don't count in my opinion, suggested WB, Universal, Giffith Park and some Walt stuff like a trip to the cemetary, etc. So it will be some combo of all of that, plus I'm planning to plan in a little resting because I know these ABDs are go-go-go and I don't want to tire out before the trip even starts! I really can't wait though!  >>
> 
> Lauren,
> I'm WAY to anal to not have started planning the day I heard from Kevin that we were going.  This is my first trip out West and want to make sure I see everything I can possibly see. Thank you for the heads up on Giffith Park.  I forgot about it and now I want to make sure I make it there. What made you pick WB over the other studios?



You're in good company with the planning around here!  LOL  I LOVE to plan, but have noticed it leads to "someone" *ahem* getting really uptight about her schedule and maybe not going with the whole idea of a vacation and maybe, just maybe, doing it more like a military operation.  Not that anyone around here has complained or eyerolled or anything.  Nosiree!

Sooo, anyway, I'm trying something new this time.  Grow as a person and all that rot.  Though I do think the eye twitch I've developed is in direct relation to my not planning until after the marathon plan, which is, in fact, a plan.  I might be hopeless.  

As far as the stuido tours, we want to do Universal and WB, but I'm not sure we'll be able to do both if we also do Griffith Park.  So it comes down to which one do we want to do more.  And I haven't decided that.  WB does edge out Universal ever so slightly in picking between the two because I would very much like to see the Harry Potter exhibit they have, though you can't take pictures of it.  I've heard very cool things about it.  Universal has A LOT to offer though too.  But I don't want to overdo it on a touring park experience as we'll get a lot of that at DL itself.  I keep switching around what to do.  Choices, choices.


----------



## Dodie

We aren't adding extra stuff. Wish there was time for it, but there just isn't. We've been to California (and Disneyland) once before, so we've done some of the extras - but never the Universal or WB tours you guys are talking about.  Oh well - maybe we'll be back someday.

We are arriving on Monday night (late), so we'll be able to sleep in on Tuesday morning and adjust a little bit to the time difference.  We won't have a car, but we plan to explore the immediate area around the hotel.  When we were there before (2000? 2001?) it was all torn up because they were working on the Kodak Theater and that big complex.

We are also staying one extra night following the ABD portion (Sunday), so we'll have that full day to see anything we may have missed in the parks and perhaps relax a bit.  Our flight home is early on Monday morning (and just keeps getting earlier as Northwest monkeys with our flights).

Speaking of that, we're flying Northwest.  We've actually flown them quite a bit as they have a major presence at our home airport (Indianapolis) and have quite a few direct flights out of here.  We had enough miles to upgrade the flights (both to and from LAX), so I'm looking forward to that luxury. However, maybe it's because of the Delta merger, but I can't tell you how many times I've had to e-mail Kevin already because they've changed the flight times on us.   I'm hoping this most recent change is the last one (they made our flight home leave 3 hours earlier and it's no longer direct - they did away with the direct IND to LAX flight altogether).


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Doing a happy paid off the trip dance!  I just got the confirmation email.    Seeing the "$0.00" balance looks so nice.

  Our flight is booked and paid for.
  Rental Car booked.

On to the "fun" part, planning our non ABD days. 

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

Hi guys!!

OK I can oficially start to get excited about this trip now that the Holidays are over and I am finally settled in  my new home.

Slight change in plans.  My Mom has decided not to go. So I am doing this solo.  Not that solo means anything when I already know most of you. 

I gotta figure out the rest and find the nearest In-Out Burger.

Kevin- Thank You for your help today.  Love ya! 

Tonya pack the lightsaber! California here we come!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> OK I can oficially start to get excited about this trip now...I am doing this solo...Tonya pack the lightsaber! California here we come!



BFF!!!!! 

You will NEVER truly be solo with this group - until you're ready to be.  Actually, you may not even be solo even if you ARE ready to be. 

I've said it before, but I'll say it again, these ABD guides are NOT going to know what hit them when they meet this group.


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> OK I can oficially start to get excited about this trip now that the Holidays are over and I am finally settled in my new home.
> 
> Slight change in plans. My Mom has decided not to go. So I am doing this solo. Not that solo means anything when I already know most of you.
> 
> I gotta figure out the rest and find the nearest In-Out Burger.
> 
> Kevin- Thank You for your help today. Love ya!
> 
> Tonya pack the lightsaber! California here we come!


 
Of course the lightsaber will be packed!!!  How else will we find the In-N-Out Burger


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> BFF!!!!!
> 
> You will NEVER truly be solo with this group - until you're ready to be.  Actually, you may not even be solo even if you ARE ready to be.
> 
> *I've said it before, but I'll say it again, these ABD guides are NOT going to know what hit them when they meet this group. :laughing*:



BFF!!!

You are right, I couldn't be solo on this trip if I tried! I need someone to keep me from buying expensive souvenirs though.  

You hit the nail on the head.   There are so many inside jokes with this group, the ABD Guides have their work cut out for them.  I'm laughing just thinking about the flattie brigade that will be travelling with us


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> I'm laughing just thinking about the flattie brigade that will be travelling with us



Wish Val & I could go in 3D.  But 2D would be cool!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*99* Days Until Our Adventure!!!!!

woohoo:  Double Digits!  )

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Tonya2426 said:


> Of course the lightsaber will be packed!!!  How else will we find the In-N-Out Burger



Tonya, 

I'm sorry that Bill and I didn't get to meet you in person at DAP.  But, we did see you from afar as someone pointed you out to us as everyone was hearded into DHS for the party.  We can't wait to travel with you and your lightsaber.  Maybe, you can attach an ABD logo to it for the trip.   

 Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> I need someone to keep me from buying expensive souvenirs though.



I may not be the candidate for THIS role. *I let you out of my sight on the Boardwalk for 20 minutes during DAP and we KNOW what you did at the Wyland Gallery. * 

 at the vision of Tonya with the lightsaber leading the crew into the nearest In-N-Out Burger.

We will need to coordinate our creation of flatties or else there may be five or six Todds, as an example.


----------



## macman752

kab407 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I gotta figure out the rest and find the nearest In-Out Burger.
> 
> Kevin- Thank You for your help today.  Love ya!
> 
> Tonya pack the lightsaber! California here we come!



The closest In-n-Out Burger to Disneyland is at 600 S. Brookhurst St. Sally and I went there in September. It's about a 3 mile walk from the Grand Californian (or in our case a $20.00 cab ride).


----------



## DisneyKevin

macman752 said:


> the closest in-n-out burger to disneyland is at 600 s. Brookhurst st. Sally and i went there in september. It's about a 3 mile walk from the grand californian (or in our case a $20.00 cab ride).



road trip!!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

macman752 said:


> The closest In-n-Out Burger to Disneyland is at 600 S. Brookhurst St. Sally and I went there in September. It's about a 3 mile walk from the Grand Californian (or in our case a $20.00 cab ride).


 
$20 is cheaper than Pete's McD's run in Australia


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> road trip!!!!!!





Tonya2426 said:


> $20 is cheaper than Pete's McD's run in Australia



 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Tonya2426

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Tonya,
> 
> I'm sorry that Bill and I didn't get to meet you in person at DAP. But, we did see you from afar as someone pointed you out to us as everyone was hearded into DHS for the party. We can't wait to travel with you and your lightsaber. Maybe, you can attach an ABD logo to it for the trip.
> 
> Jennifer


 
I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you and Bill either!!!  I got home and realized all the people I didn't meet or get to talk to.    As with most of my Disney trips, I ended up sick (I hate having a compromised immune system) and it was just starting to hit me on Saturday night   so I didn't get around the party as much as I would have like to.


----------



## macman752

Tonya2426 said:


> $20 is cheaper than Pete's McD's run in Australia




That's $20 each way. Still cheaper than Pete's down under trip to the Golden Arch Supper Club.

Our son-in-law lived in California most of his life. He told us that we just HAD to eat at an In-n-Out while we were there. So, we did. After our lunch we called him and told him about the 2 cab fares, the cost of the meal and how much we enjoyed spending his wife's inheritance.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Sounds like a plan!



I love when a plan comes together!


----------



## macman752

kab407 said:


> I love when a plan comes together!



Kathy, where in central NJ are you? I'm a Burlington County transplant.


----------



## katscradle

I can help with the road trip to in-&-out. Just because I have some experience with this. (just saying)
99 days WhoHoo!


----------



## kab407

macman752 said:


> Kathy, where in central NJ are you? I'm a Burlington County transplant.



I was born and raised in New Brunswick.  I still live in Middlesex Cty.


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> I can help with the road trip to in-&-out. Just because I have some experience with this. (just saying)
> 99 days WhoHoo!



Ummm. Katherine? What ARE you saying here?


----------



## spokanemom

For those of you going to Universal, there is an In & Out across from Universal.  (according to the In & Out Burger Location list on the website)  This is also near Disney Studios.  Do you think ABD could put In & Out on the itinerary list?


----------



## Tonya2426

spokanemom said:


> For those of you going to Universal, there is an In & Out across from Universal. (according to the In & Out Burger Location list on the website) This is also near Disney Studios. Do you think ABD could put In & Out on the itinerary list?


 
Kevin has said they are planning a few surprises for us.


----------



## klam_chowder

MatthewT212 said:


> Klam,
> 
> I was so not happy to hear about Fantasmic!  Since it's a different show then the one in DW I really wanted to see it. Oh well that just means I need to go back.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the amount of days needed.  It sounds  like we will have enough time but just in case I have the morning before we head to SanFran for Disneyland just in case. Miguel has an issue with his legs so I want to make sure that we see everything but not in such a rush that it makes him uncomfortable.
> 
> I was thinking about the VIP tour at Universal as well.  What made you pick it over a regular ticket? I can spend one day at Universal so would like to make sure we see as much as we can (we are also PRESSED PENNY junkies so we have to add that into our day as well.
> 
> Thanks for the note and I'm looking forward to meeting you (and everyone else for that matter) come April!
> 
> Matthew



Last year Pete did a great review of the US VIP tour so I thought I'd check it out. However, we just spent so many days over the Christmas holidays it US Orlando (our first visit to US) that I steered DH to DTD on our last day before our flight home. Lauren's was the first mention I'd heard of HP being at WB so I'd be up for checking that out instead too. I'll prolly do one studio tour only...either one is fine...just go with the flow.  the rollercoasters at US Orlando tho. 

I toured the parks in March like Animal riding a punctured balloon AND the parks were open til midnite so it's good that you and Miguel will have time to do it at a more reasonable pace. I never checked your names but I see now that I'll remember you at first as the "M&Ms"     Until you garner yourselves a new title 



macman752 said:


> The closest In-n-Out Burger to Disneyland is at 600 S. Brookhurst St. Sally and I went there in September. It's about a 3 mile walk from the Grand Californian (or in our case a $20.00 cab ride).



I went to the one on South Harbor...prolly a bit further but a one-bus shot up the road for $2...and there happens to be a Disney outlet nearby too 

Got this link from a post on the boards. If you're not  about this trip yet, try out this game: how many DLR attractions can you name 

http://www.sporcle.com/games/disneylandrides.php

cheers,


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> road trip!!!!!!





Dodie said:


> Sounds like a plan!





macman752 said:


> That's $20 each way. Still cheaper than Pete's down under trip to the Golden Arch Supper Club.
> 
> Our son-in-law lived in California most of his life. He told us that we just HAD to eat at an In-n-Out while we were there. So, we did. After our lunch we called him and told him about the 2 cab fares, the cost of the meal and how much we enjoyed spending his wife's inheritance.





katscradle said:


> I can help with the road trip to in-&-out. Just because I have some experience with this. (just saying)
> 99 days WhoHoo!





klam_chowder said:


> I went to the one on South Harbor...prolly a bit further but a one-bus shot up the road for $2...and there happens to be a Disney outlet nearby too



Maybe one of the locals that has a pickup can toss you all in the back for a quick drive up Harbor Blvd, all for the cost of....say...a Double Double???


----------



## klam_chowder

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Maybe one of the locals that has a pickup can toss you all in the back for a quick drive up Harbor Blvd, all for the cost of....say...a Double Double???



I'd spot you a Double Double anytime Tom!  

cheers,


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

klam_chowder said:


> I'd spot you a Double Double anytime Tom!
> 
> cheers,



With onions and mustard & ketchup instead (of spread).


----------



## aspen37

All this talk about Double Doubles is making me hungry! I now want a Double Double with grilled onions, french fries, and a vanilla shake. 
It's a good thing for me that lunch is in ten minutes.


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey there Kevin!

Just wanted to make sure you got my emails about adding the two days before the trip??  Just wanted to touch base.

Thanks!
Lauren


----------



## kab407

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Maybe one of the locals that has a pickup can toss you all in the back for a quick drive up Harbor Blvd, all for the cost of....say...a Double Double???



Deal!!!! 



klam_chowder said:


> I'd spot you a Double Double anytime Tom!
> 
> cheers,



Since Karen has the burger, your shake is on me!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

klam_chowder said:


> I'd spot you a Double Double anytime Tom!
> 
> cheers,





kab407 said:


> Since Karen has the burger, your shake is on me!



What about the fries????? Anyone?????


----------



## macman752

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> What about the fries????? Anyone?????



I'll get the fries and throw in the In-n-Out coloring book!

Will we be doing the drive through or dining in?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

macman752 said:


> I'll get the fries and throw in the In-n-Out coloring book!
> 
> Will we be doing the drive through or dining in?



With all of you in the back of the pickup?? Is there any question???


DRIVE THRU OF COURSE!


----------



## slapwhitey

Just back from a quick New Years trip to WDW...now we can concentrate on ABD. BTW....would have been nice if Orlando turned up the heat a little bit....BRRRRR!!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:
			
		

> Ummm. Katherine? What ARE you saying here?



John and I are experts when it comes to road trips. We will get to the in & out burger place, no problem.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> John and I are experts when it comes to road trips. We will get to the in & out burger place, no problem.



Katherine,

How did it feel to finally arrive home after being at WDW for so long?  

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTaylors

We may have to give In 'n Out Burger another shot in April.  This may be blasphemy , but we weren't hooked last year when we went to DL.  We had heard so many wonderful things about it that perhaps we went into it with unreasonable expectations (i.e. spiritual experience ).  All that aside, the fries were great and you could tell the burgers were made fresh.  Perhaps another visit is in our future.  

- Bill


----------



## MatthewT212

We've never had an In & Out Burger!  By the amount of the posts it looks like it has to be a definate stop in April!  Sign us up!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks.....

Just a couple of updates on our travel companions.

In the last few days, some of our fellow Adventureres have had to bow out for a variety of reasons.

Lisa and Khalee and Kathy's (kab407) mom have decided that they will not be able to travel.

Thats the bad news.

The good news is that we have two new Adventurer's joing us.

Please welcome Jim and Linda to our group!!!!!!

Also....and this is big....

We have space for either 1 single or one couple to join us.

Please let anyone you know that might wish to join our group to let me know.

I dont expect this spot(s) to last long.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Sorry we lost some folks.  

 *Welcome Jim and Linda!  * 

 Jennifer (& Bill)


----------



## Tonya2426

Welcome Jim and Linda!!!  The biggest question we have for y'all right now is whether you are in for the In-N-Out adventure????


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Is anyone participating in the "Give a day.  Get a Disney Day." promo?

 *Our family is signed up!*

We are volunteering at a place called *Fossil Rim Wildlife Center *in Glen Rose, Texas on January 23rd.  They are an endangered species research and conservation center.  We won't be working with the animals.  We'll be cleaning-up the picnic areas and trails.  This is a great project for us because our whole family can participate.  

  Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

Welcome Jim and Linda!!!!

I'm sorry we've lost folks, but have done some "advertising" on the hot threads about the availability tonight.  I know we all know folks who we WISH could come along. Maybe someone will figure out a way to make it happen.


----------



## spokanemom

It is sad to know that people have had to drop out, but WELCOME JIM & LINDA! 


SEE YOU ALL IN APRIL!!


----------



## Dodie

I hope you're checking your PMs Kevin! I may be drumming up business.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'm taking care of the business you're drumming up Dodie. 

Something to keep in mind ...

At this point, because it's very close to the final payment date, there is no possibility of making a deposit and having time to pay it off.

We are at the point where full payment is required at the time of booking.

Please understand that this is an ABD policy and not that of Dreams Unlimited Travel.

We have no conrol over this.


----------



## kab407

Welcome Jim and Linda!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

So close!


----------



## aspen37

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Is anyone participating in the "Give a day.  Get a Disney Day." promo?
> 
> *Our family is signed up!*
> 
> We are volunteering at a place called *Fossil Rim Wildlife Center *in Glen Rose, Texas on January 23rd.  They are an endangered species research and conservation center.  We won't be working with the animals.  We'll be cleaning-up the picnic areas and trails.  This is a great project for us because our whole family can participate.
> 
> Jennifer




I did sign up. When I was able to check where I could volunteer there wasn't any place around where I live. It is 200 miles to Denver and on their milage it said 80. I was wondering how in the world they came up that sort of milage. The type of things around here aren't what Disney was looking for I guess. We have a no kill shelter and that wasn't on the list. THe other kind of stuff around here is trail maintenance for the DOW and Forest Service. We just don't have the need for Habitat for Humanity around here. They could not afford the land here. They didn't have much to choose from in the Denver area either. I would have to make a weekend out of it, so I think I might skip it. 



Welcome Jim and Linda!


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> So close!


----------



## spokanemom

Launchpad11B said:
			
		

> So close!


That must mean that there is officially a new traveller.   Anyone know who yet?  Besides Kevin...?


----------



## DisneyKevin

spokanemom said:


> That must mean that there is officially a new traveller.   Anyone know who yet?  Besides Kevin...?



We still have room for a single or a double.

The spots are still available.


----------



## jmccormick

While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on anothers loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure. 

Jim & Linda 
Lexington, Ky


----------



## Circusgirl

jmccormick said:


> While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on another’s loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure.
> 
> Jim & Linda
> Lexington, Ky






*WELCOME TO THE MERRY BAND OF TRAVELERS, AND TO THE  BOARDS!!!*​


----------



## corky441

jmccormick said:


> While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on anothers loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure.
> 
> Jim & Linda
> Lexington, Ky



Hi Jim - Hi Linda 

Welcome to the adventure


----------



## slapwhitey

jmccormick said:


> While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on anothers loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure.
> 
> Jim & Linda
> Lexington, Ky



Welcome aboard Jim & Linda!! This is gonna be a blast. Sorry we lost a few folks along the way.

Chris


----------



## Dodie

Jim and Linda from Lexington, KY! My husband is from Nicholasville originally. His parents still live in Lexington!


----------



## mommyceratops

DisneyKevin said:


> We still have room for a single or a double.
> 
> The spots are still available.



 Me!! Me!! Me!!  


Ok I woke up I can't do it, but I pretended for a minute!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> Jim and Linda from Lexington, KY! My husband is from Nicholasville originally. His parents still live in Lexington!



I have family that lives in Nicholasville.


----------



## Carolinagal

Glad to have you aboard!!!


I wonder who the next two wil be???


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Katherine,
> 
> How did it feel to finally arrive home after being at WDW for so long?
> 
> Jennifer




Well let's see we stayed at OKW, BLT, and the Dolphin. Now the beds are comfortable, but I have quite a bed. After being away so long I thought I had died and gone to heaven. 
I have to say we were ready to come home...
The trip was wonderful!!! 
John is already talking about staying till new year's again next December.
I am not going to say no to this, but it will depend on his work.
The job he has coming up is supposed to start in April or May. It will last about 3 year's. He usually gets no time off during the first year of a job, but he is self-employed. If he wants to do this it may mean starting our vacation later as in coming in a few days before the cruise, rather than the 7-10 days prior that we are currantly planing on. We will also not have the time to drive as that would eat into his time off drastically. I am also figuring he will be ready for this vacation, as he will have to put in some very long days and weeks so he can be away.
Now that I have talked your ear off, let's just say it is wonderful to be home again. It's snowing here. I have not been outside yet and don't intend to go out today. I run around getting things done that needed to be done asap when we got home. So today is unpacking and putting everything away.
That would also include all the christmas decorations and hunt apparel that is piled up in my diningroom.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


>




Dodie I am feeling the same way!


----------



## katscradle

jmccormick said:


> While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on anothers loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure.
> 
> Jim & Linda
> Lexington, Ky




Welcome Jim and Linda!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hey folks....

Just a reminder that the final balance is due on your Adventure.

We need to finalize these plans...so if you haven't already done so....

please take care of your final payment asap.

Thanks.

(I hate doing that)


----------



## spokanemom

Kevin, I finally have both flights booked. Do you need to know the flight info or do I need to notify just Disney, or do you do that for me?  Also, as I will be coming in early, will I just need to let you/Disney know that I need a ride from LAX on the 13th or do I need to dummy up a flight and say that I am coming in on that?  I am flying into and renting a car at Burbank and will return the car to LAX on the 13th.

Hey, when do we get to know the details about the exploding head stuff?   Are you holding out on us?


----------



## DisneyKevin

spokanemom said:


> Kevin, I finally have both flights booked. Do you need to know the flight info or do I need to notify just Disney, or do you do that for me?  Also, as I will be coming in early, will I just need to let you/Disney know that I need a ride from LAX on the 13th or do I need to dummy up a flight and say that I am coming in on that?  I am flying into and renting a car at Burbank and will return the car to LAX on the 13th.
> 
> Hey, when do we get to know the details about the exploding head stuff?   Are you holding out on us?



Hi Alissa,

Just email me the flight info and I'll take care of it for you.

John and I are doing the same thing with the car rental. I think we picked 12:00pm as the pick up time. If you'd like use that time, you can ride to the HRR with us.

As for the stuff we have planned....as usual...Disney is a bit slow in giving us a concrete answer. Cant share anything until I have confirmation. You know how that gies.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> I have family that lives in Nicholasville.



Oooh. A topic for Phillip and Kevin to discuss, or *avoid*, depending upon the respective families in question.


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> Kevin, I finally have both flights booked. Do you need to know the flight info or do I need to notify just Disney, or do you do that for me?  Also, as I will be coming in early, will I just need to let you/Disney know that I need a ride from LAX on the 13th or do I need to dummy up a flight and say that I am coming in on that?  I am flying into and renting a car at Burbank and will return the car to LAX on the 13th.
> 
> Hey, when do we get to know the details about the exploding head stuff?   Are you holding out on us?



Ditto - (except we're flying into Long Beach) 

My other thought - since driving into and getting around LAX is also head exploding stuff, but not the good kind   I'm toying with the idea of turning the rental car back in in Huntington Beach and then taking a town car directly to the Hollywood hotel -
So my question to Kevin is: do you and or Dreams Unlimited have any experience with Town car service in California and can you make a recommendation for one????


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Alissa,
> 
> Just email me the flight info and I'll take care of it for you.
> 
> John and I are doing the same thing with the car rental. I think we picked 12:00pm as the pick up time. If you'd like use that time, you can ride to the HRR with us.
> 
> As for the stuff we have planned....as usual...Disney is a bit slow in giving us a concrete answer. Cant share anything until I have confirmation. You know how that gies.




Thanks! 

The 12pm ride would be great.  I am returning my car at 11am and that should give me plenty of time for the shuttle ride back to LAX and to gather all of my crap into a manageable pile.

I will email you all of my flight info when I get home from work (where I currently am and not doing what I am supposed to)...


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> Ditto - (except we're flying into Long Beach)
> 
> My other thought - since driving into and getting around LAX is also head exploding stuff, but not the good kind   I'm toying with the idea of turning the rental car back in in Huntington Beach and then taking a town car directly to the Hollywood hotel -
> So my question to Kevin is: do you and or Dreams Unlimited have any experience with Town car service in California and can you make a recommendation for one????



Hi Marilee,

Let me get back to on this one.

I have to ask our agents that deal with Disneyland. I'm just not well versed in the details.

I'll let you know.


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyKevin said:


> We still have room for a single or a double.
> 
> The spots are still available.



Posted on the new thread, we are interested if a double is still available.

Let us know what we need to do. Thanks.

Frank and Cathy


----------



## winotracy

Kevin, how do we set up a pick up at Grand Californian at the start of the Adventure?  I saw it mentioned this in the FAQs.

Thanks!


----------



## slapwhitey

skunkvette said:


> Posted on the new thread, we are interested if a double is still available.
> 
> Let us know what we need to do. Thanks.
> 
> Frank and Cathy



That would be so awesome...I hope you guys are able to squeeze in. It was great seeing you again at DAP!!

Now on to the important question.....how tense will it be at the homestead for the Eagles/Cowboys game?

Chris


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

skunkvette said:


> Posted on the new thread, we are interested if a double is still available.
> 
> Let us know what we need to do. Thanks.
> 
> Frank and Cathy



 *PM Kevin ASAP!!!!!  * 

Hope y'all are able to join us! 

 Jennifer


----------



## skunkvette

slapwhitey said:


> That would be so awesome...I hope you guys are able to squeeze in. It was great seeing you again at DAP!!
> 
> Now on to the important question.....how tense will it be at the homestead for the Eagles/Cowboys game?
> 
> Chris



I PMed Kevin before I even posted a reply to the threads, then I called Cathy to see if we could go, you have to have priorities. She said yes.

It would be great if we could squeeze in since it is also our anniversary on 4/14.

Regarding the Eagles/Cowboys (Cathy is a true Cowboys fan, and we live outside of Philadelphia), it will probably mean two separate TVs in two separate rooms on Saturday night so we can each watch and cheer without retribution from the other.


----------



## skunkvette

Just got off the phone with Kevin, WE ARE IN!! 

Thanks again for the opportunity, it is going to be a blast!


----------



## DisneyKevin

winotracy said:


> Kevin, how do we set up a pick up at Grand Californian at the start of the Adventure?  I saw it mentioned this in the FAQs.
> 
> Thanks!



Just let me know the details and I'll be happy to take care of it for you.

Do you have my email address?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Our list of Adventurers has been updated once again.

Welcome to the group Frank and Cathy!!!!!

Yay!!!!!

By the way.....we are sold out once again.


----------



## macman752

Welcome Jim & Linda and Frank & Cathy. Glad you will be able to join us!


----------



## tmli

OMG!!!!!!!!  That is so amazing!!  

I haven't had time to check the boards (my job is very demanding this time of year!!), Chris just came home and said Frank and Cathy might be coming!!!

Of course I jump on to find it is true.  

Welcome Frank and Cathy....I didn't think it was possible but this adventure just got even better!


----------



## klam_chowder

Lisa, Khalee and Anne sorry to hear you won't be joining us  Kathy, you'll have to join us singles and see what mischief you get into 


 Jim & Linda and Frank & Cathy   Welcome, welcome!! You joined at the perfect time as this thread is just starting to pick up! 



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Is anyone participating in the "Give a day.  Get a Disney Day." promo?



Jennifer, your activity sounds great!   We signed up to work at a food bank but the coordinator e-mailed saying she's swamped with requests and can't fit us in til May so I signed up for it anyway. However, I didn't want to wait that long to do something so today I also signed us up to do labor-type work at a community center next weekend...I guess the promo is working at getting people out there volunteering!  

I have to say after the initial reported crashes to the system, the volunteer listing website is quite robust and well developed. There were many more listings today - everything from working at the zoo to helping out at nursing homes. Today, I noticed they even list how many more volunteers they need and an updated time. Being the "curious" type  I went back to look at the listing after we signed up and took the last 2 spots, and the website was updated with "0 volunteers needed as of 2 minutes ago". Glad to see this is working well so that people aren't turned away in frustration. 

Have a fab weekend all! 

cheers,


----------



## kab407

klam_chowder said:


> Lisa, Khalee and Anne sorry to hear you won't be joining us  Kathy, you'll have to join us singles and see what mischief you get into



Thanks Karen!

As Dodie can attest to, Trouble and I are good friends.  Toss in a credit card and all hell is liable to break loose!


----------



## kab407

Welcome Frank and Cathy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

So...Frank and Cathy - you were at DAP? I don't think we met(?)

WELCOME TO THE ADVENTURE!!!!


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyKevin said:


> Our list of Adventurers has been updated once again.
> 
> Welcome to the group Frank and Cathy!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> By the way.....we are sold out once again.



Kevin - 

Thanks for all your help in getting us set up to join the group, I must admit I was slightly surprised when you called my cell phone as I was getting ready to leave my office on Friday night, what a great way to end the day!




tmli said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!  That is so amazing!!
> 
> I haven't had time to check the boards (my job is very demanding this time of year!!), Chris just came home and said Frank and Cathy might be coming!!!
> 
> Of course I jump on to find it is true.
> 
> Welcome Frank and Cathy....I didn't think it was possible but this adventure just got even better!



Tracey,

Looking forward to seeing you guys again, always a good time with you and Chris. 

I told Cathy that we already know six people on the ABD (Pete, Walter, John, Kevin, you and Chris), can't wait to meet the rest of the pack!



Dodie said:


> So...Frank and Cathy - you were at DAP? I don't think we met(?)
> 
> WELCOME TO THE ADVENTURE!!!!



Dodie,

We did not meet but I think I held open a door for you, I remember thinking to myself "Oh, that is Dodie!". 

As a lurker, I did that a lot at DAP. Looking forward to getting to know you on the adventure.

Thanks to everyone for the welcome, now I need to read this entire thread to catch up on what is going on.


----------



## DisneyKevin

*check
out
the
new
thread
title*


----------



## kab407

disneykevin said:


> *check
> out
> the
> new
> thread
> title*



WOOO HOOO


----------



## spokanemom

WHOO HOO is right!!!!!!

Now, all we have to do is wait.  Patience seems to be something I don't deal with well...


----------



## Dodie

It will be here before we know it! Three months passes quickly when there's something THIS BIG to look forward to.


----------



## Tonya2426

Woohooo!!!  We're going to Disneyland!!! 

(Boohooo!!!!  We're paid in full and now poor)


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Tonya2426 said:


> [SIZE=4[FONT=Comic Sans MS]
> (Boohooo!!!!  We're paid in full and now poor)



  Very funny!  

We'll be even poorer, we head to WDW in a few weeks! We can never get away from there without spending four digits. 

 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Woohooo!!!  We're going to Disneyland!!!
> 
> (Boohooo!!!!  We're paid in full and now poor)



Poor is right! It will be worth every penny though.


----------



## JWren1234

DisneyKevin said:


> *check
> out
> the
> new
> thread
> title*



With the new year, I'm really starting to get into planning for this trip.  I'm really excited right now because I just bought my airfare...I'd been checking out Continental for a few months now and the flights I wanted were always between $425-$450 R/T.  All of a sudden today, the rates dropped to $350 R/T...needless to say I jumped on it.

Now it's off to studying my guidebooks to decide what to do in Hollywood the Sunday and Monday before the tour begins!

Jason


----------



## spokanemom

Has anyone found what the group price would be if there were enough of us to do a WB Tour?  Since they only offer them M-F, it would have to be on Monday the 12th.


----------



## kab407

JWren1234 said:


> With the new year, I'm really starting to get into planning for this trip.  I'm really excited right now because I just bought my airfare...I'd been checking out Continental for a few months now and the flights I wanted were always between $425-$450 R/T.  All of a sudden today, the rates dropped to $350 R/T...needless to say I jumped on it.
> 
> Now it's off to studying my guidebooks to decide what to do in Hollywood the Sunday and Monday before the tour begins!
> 
> Jason



Jason, 

Good price for CO!  I take it you are flying out on Saturday?


----------



## corky441

Welcome Frank & Kathy 

I am soooooo looking forward to meeting everyone. This adventure is going to be awesome


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I've heard the term "house poor", but I am thinking "Disney poor" is just as real of a condition.  

Oh well, wouldn't have it any other way.  

- Bill


----------



## kab407

DisneyTaylors said:


> I've heard the term "house poor", but I am thinking "Disney poor" is just as real of a condition.
> 
> Oh well, wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> - Bill



Just do what Dodie and I are, sign your 401K to Dreams Unlimited.


----------



## Dodie

One thing at a time. Annual bonus goes toward paying off credit card used to pay for this adventure. Tax refund goes toward paying for PCC 2.0. It's a process. A sick, Disney-addicted process, but a process nonetheless.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> One thing at a time. Annual bonus goes toward paying off credit card used to pay for this adventure. Tax refund goes toward paying for PCC 2.0. It's a process. A sick, Disney-addicted process, but a process nonetheless.



Do you have a process map for this?

Sounds like the making of a Six Sigma project 

Guess what I've been doing all day!

I can't wait for this trip and a chance to get make to my reality.  This fantasy world that I am force to work in sucks the life outta me some days.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Do you have a process map for this?
> 
> Sounds like the making of a Six Sigma project
> 
> Guess what I've been doing all day!



   
You KNOW how I feel about this.


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> I can't wait for this trip and a chance to get make to my reality.  This fantasy world that I am force to work in sucks the life outta me some days.



Are you drinking at work?


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Are you drinking at work?



Sadly no.  I was ready for a cocktail at about 8:45AM, fifteen minutes into a teleconference with my French counterparts.  

My buisness cards say one thing but, some days I think I'm Miss Kathy hosting the pharma version of Romper Room.


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> My buisness cards say one thing but, some days I think I'm Miss Kathy hosting the pharma version of Romper Room.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> My business cards say one thing but, some days I think I'm Miss Kathy hosting the pharma version of Romper Room.


----------



## Dodie

By the way, I downloaded the Disneyland version of E-Ticket to my iPhone today - just because!

Look at that countdown ticker!


----------



## stenogoddess

1/2 Marathon is behind us, let the planning begin!  

But first:



jmccormick said:


> While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on anothers loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure.
> 
> Jim & Linda
> Lexington, Ky



Welcome to the group, can't wait to meet you.




spokanemom said:


> Has anyone found what the group price would be if there were enough of us to do a WB Tour?  Since they only offer them M-F, it would have to be on Monday the 12th.



We are SO up for this!



DisneyTaylors said:


> I've heard the term "house poor", but I am thinking "Disney poor" is just as real of a condition.
> 
> Oh well, wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> - Bill



We are also Disney poor.  At least we all keep good company!


----------



## spokanemom

*I sent an email off to WB regarding their group tour pricing.  This is what I received back.  I think this is helpful information.*

Hi Alissa,

Below I have included pricing information. If you have any other questions feel free to contact me at any time via email or using the direct number listed below. 

Regular Price: $45 per person (will be increasing to 48 in the near future)

Group of 24 or more: $40 per person or $42 if you would like to include a photo for each guest.

Description of photo: During the tour the guests take a photo in front of a green screen to allow the guests to participate in a little bit of the filming process and to show them how this process works. Usually we give one photo per group that takes the picture and if they would like extras it is about $5 to purchase these copies. We noticed that most groups want a photo per individual who is attending the tour so we have now made that option available

--Rachel Jennings
Warner Bros. Studios VIP Tour


----------



## JWren1234

kab407 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Good price for CO!  I take it you are flying out on Saturday?



Actually I'm flying out early on Sunday morning from Newark to LAX.  When I come home the following Sunday I'm flying out of Orange County Airport...I found the rates to be a little bit cheaper than flying out of LAX to Newark. 

Jason


----------



## MerriePoppins

jmccormick said:


> While I was sorry to hear that  our gain was based on anothers loss. We are still thrilled about being able to join you on the adventure.
> 
> Jim & Linda
> Lexington, Ky



Welcome Jim and Linda !!!! (GO WILDCATS !!!)  

Don't forget to give your bail money to the designated "keeper of the funds"       Have we picked someone for this trip yet?


----------



## Dodie

There's SUSAN! 

Hi Susan!!! Long time no see.

How's Raul?


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> There's SUSAN!
> 
> Hi Susan!!! Long time no see.
> 
> How's Raul?



Hi Dodie !!   We're doing great. 
    Guess it's time to start talking about this party in CA, huh?


----------



## kab407

JWren1234 said:


> Actually I'm flying out early on Sunday morning from Newark to LAX.  When I come home the following Sunday I'm flying out of Orange County Airport...I found the rates to be a little bit cheaper than flying out of LAX to Newark.
> 
> Jason



Thanks.  I started look at airfare.  I've got more than enough Co FF miles for a free ticket or upgrades to First Class.  I'll also check JetBlue out of JFK.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Don't forget to give your bail money to the designated "keeper of the funds"       Have we picked someone for this trip yet?



Hi Susan!

Good question   Someone is bound to get in trouble knowing this crew.  I say we leave it with Paul. I'm sure we can find some reason for needing it by Wednesday forcing him and Alicia to fly out to LA and bail one of us out or pay our bar bill.


----------



## katscradle

skunkvette said:


> Just got off the phone with Kevin, WE ARE IN!!
> 
> Thanks again for the opportunity, it is going to be a blast!



Welcome Frank and Cathy!


----------



## stenogoddess

Totally up for being part of a group or just a group of us!  Either way, we're totally doing this tour. 



spokanemom said:


> *I sent an email off to WB regarding their group tour pricing.  This is what I received back.  I think this is helpful information.*
> 
> Hi Alissa,
> 
> Below I have included pricing information. If you have any other questions feel free to contact me at any time via email or using the direct number listed below.
> 
> Regular Price: $45 per person (will be increasing to 48 in the near future)
> 
> Group of 24 or more: $40 per person or $42 if you would like to include a photo for each guest.
> 
> Description of photo: During the tour the guests take a photo in front of a green screen to allow the guests to participate in a little bit of the filming process and to show them how this process works. Usually we give one photo per group that takes the picture and if they would like extras it is about $5 to purchase these copies. We noticed that most groups want a photo per individual who is attending the tour so we have now made that option available
> 
> --Rachel Jennings
> Warner Bros. Studios VIP Tour


----------



## katscradle

Started pricing the airfares tonight!
$257.00 R/T plus taxes, now this is the part I hate taxes for that flight right now are about $700.00.
So our total right now for 2 are about $1214.00 R/T for this trip.
The airports should not be allowed to charge this kind of money for taxes. 
Will post when we finally bite the bullet and book our airfare.


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Started pricing the airfares tonight!
> $257.00 R/T plus taxes, now this is the part I hate taxes for that flight right now are about $700.00.
> *So our total right now for 2 are about $1214.00 R/T for this trip.*
> The airports should not be allowed to charge this kind of money for taxes.
> Will post when we finally bite the bullet and book our airfare.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Hi Susan!
> 
> Good question   Someone is bound to get in trouble knowing this crew.  I say we leave it with Paul. I'm sure we can find some reason for needing it by Wednesday forcing him and Alicia to fly out to LA and bail one of us out or pay our bar bill.



With your Mom not going, we might not need it on the first day !


How's the house coming along?


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> With your Mom not going, we might not need it on the first day !
> 
> 
> How's the house coming along?



For  bail or the bar bill?  

House is box free.   I'm at the decorating stage.  Somehow I think I'll be here for awhile.

Give Jason a hug and kiss for me!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

katscradle said:


> Started pricing the airfares tonight!
> $257.00 R/T plus taxes, *now this is the part I hate taxes for that flight right now are about $700.00.
> So our total right now for 2 are about $1214.00 R/T for this trip.*The airports should not be allowed to charge this kind of money for taxes.
> Will post when we finally bite the bullet and book our airfare.



Yikes!!!  

- Bill


----------



## slapwhitey

katscradle said:


> Started pricing the airfares tonight!
> $257.00 R/T plus taxes, now this is the part I hate taxes for that flight right now are about $700.00.
> So our total right now for 2 are about $1214.00 R/T for this trip.
> The airports should not be allowed to charge this kind of money for taxes.
> Will post when we finally bite the bullet and book our airfare.



I don't know exactly how long the drive is for you guys to Buffalo but we're flying Southwest out of Buffalo and the costs aren't terrible. I don't remember exactly but I think it was $300+ r/t per person.


----------



## corky441

slapwhitey said:


> I don't know exactly how long the drive is for you guys to Buffalo but we're flying Southwest out of Buffalo and the costs aren't terrible. I don't remember exactly but I think it was $300+ r/t per person.



Also, try JetBlue from Buffalo. They fly from Buffalo to JFK and then direct flights out to California. We're flying out to Long Beach and then back home from LAX. We were $388 RT when I booked the flights a few months ago


----------



## klam_chowder

Susan & Jason...congrats!!! 

Heard about your happy news on the podcast after I returned from holidays and didn't remember to post til now. I met you at the Deck Party at PCC 1.0 and you two were some of the most sincere and interesting Dis'ers we met!  

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

stenogoddess said:


> 1/2 Marathon is behind us, let the planning begin!



congrats, Lauren - hope you had a fab time! 

all caught up on this thread now...have to figure out my airfare too.  My mom still hasn't decided where she'll be for her milestone b'day so I'm still stuck wondering when to leave LA  Come to think of it, I haven't decided when to arrive yet either 

cheers,


----------



## MerriePoppins

klam_chowder said:


> Susan & Jason...congrats!!!
> 
> Heard about your happy news on the podcast after I returned from holidays and didn't remember to post til now. I met you at the Deck Party at PCC 1.0 and you two were some of the most sincere and interesting Dis'ers we met!
> 
> cheers,



Thank you !!!
I remember you.     It'll be great to see you again in a few months.


----------



## tmli

slapwhitey said:


> I don't know exactly how long the drive is for you guys to Buffalo but we're flying Southwest out of Buffalo and the costs aren't terrible. I don't remember exactly but I think it was $300+ r/t per person.



We actually paid $220 each R/T!


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> We actually paid $220 each R/T!



 that is awesome !!!

when are you flying out?


----------



## slapwhitey

corky441 said:


> that is awesome !!!
> 
> when are you flying out?



We're flying out the friday night prior but my lovely wife is the detail person in our relationship. Friday night is about as much as I know.


----------



## skunkvette

Just finished our flights, we are heading out of Philly on Friday AM (early), into San Francisco for a long weekend. 

We have not been to San Francisco since 1998.

Booked a couple nights in Napa, maybe do the Napa train and hope to see the Disney Museum on Monday.

Fly in to LAX Tuesday, leave Sunday mid day, need to get back to the real world.


----------



## corky441

slapwhitey said:


> We're flying out the friday night prior but my lovely wife is the detail person in our relationship. Friday night is about as much as I know.





skunkvette said:


> Just finished our flights, we are heading out of Philly on Friday AM (early), into San Francisco for a long weekend.
> 
> We have not been to San Francisco since 1998.
> 
> Booked a couple nights in Napa, maybe do the Napa train and hope to see the Disney Museum on Monday.
> 
> Fly in to LAX Tuesday, leave Sunday mid day, need to get back to the real world.



We fly out early Saturday, into Long Beach, spending a few days in Huntington Beach. Planning on going to the San Diego zoo one day, that is if I can get DH off the beach 
 Then we're either driving up to LAX on Tuesday morning to return the rental car and take the Disney transfer to Hollywood - *or* taking the car back to Long Beach airport and taking a regular town-car service to Hollywood.
I am a bit apprehensive about driving up to LA and then into LAX


----------



## klam_chowder

90 days folks! 

Great to see everyone's plans coming together 

I wonder if Waking Sleeping Beauty will be playing while we're there 

cheers,


----------



## MatthewT212

!WOW!

Only 90 days!

This trip is a dream come true and getting to meet part of the Dis is just the icing on the cake.

By reading the past pages of post I see that a lot of you know each other quite well. I'm looking forward to not only meeting all of you but getting to be with a group of people that share the love of Disney like I do.

See all of you in 90 days!

may kindness and health pave the way...

Matthew


----------



## kab407

MatthewT212 said:


> !WOW!
> 
> Only 90 days!
> 
> This trip is a dream come true and getting to meet part of the Dis is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> By reading the past pages of post I see that a lot of you know each other quite well. I'm looking forward to not only meeting all of you but getting to be with a group of people that share the love of Disney like I do.
> 
> See all of you in 90 days!
> 
> may kindness and health pave the way...
> 
> Matthew



Don't worry Matthew, before Tuesday Night's Mixer is over, we'll all be great friends.  Two things to remember. 

1. Next walk in front of the Mickey Lightsaber.
2. Jason bites.  Yes he's current with his shots but he still bites. Susan is trying. 

Seriously, I am so looking forward to this trip.  I've never been to Disneyland.  I'm looking forward to seeing it and all the other places with like minded people.  And I get to spend time with a bunch of people who are my friends, family and my BFF!


----------



## MatthewT212

kab407 said:


> Don't worry Matthew, before Tuesday Night's Mixer is over, we'll all be great friends.  Two things to remember.
> 
> 1. Next walk in front of the Mickey Lightsaber.
> 2. Jason bites.  Yes he's current with his shots but he still bites. Susan is trying.
> 
> Seriously, I am so looking forward to this trip.  I've never been to Disneyland.  I'm looking forward to seeing it and all the other places with like minded people.  And I get to spend time with a bunch of people who are my friends, family and my BFF!




I love that idea that like you, I'm visiting Disneyland for the first time and that there are people like you that LOVE Disney and never expereinced it before and now we get to experience it together.

I need April to come NOW!

I will keep a friendly distance between Jason and I but it sounds like his bark is worse then his bite.


----------



## Dodie

I think kab407 (BFF Kathy) is typing on her BlackBerry, so I wanted to make sure Matthew knew that she meant that you should *NEVER *walk in front of the Mickey lightsaber!  Wouldn't want you to get scolded!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Don't worry Matthew, before Tuesday Night's Mixer is over, we'll all be great friends. Two things to remember.
> 
> 1. Next walk in front of the Mickey Lightsaber.
> 2. Jason bites. Yes he's current with his shots but he still bites. Susan is trying.
> 
> Seriously, I am so looking forward to this trip. I've never been to Disneyland. I'm looking forward to seeing it and all the other places with like minded people. And I get to spend time with a bunch of people who are my friends, family and my BFF!


 


Dodie said:


> I think kab407 (BFF Kathy) is typing on her BlackBerry, so I wanted to make sure Matthew knew that she meant that you should *NEVER *walk in front of the Mickey lightsaber! Wouldn't want you to get scolded!


 
Phewwww!!!!!  So glad Dodie corrected Kathy's typo - wouldn't want Matthew to start off the trip on the wrong foot (since walking in front of the lightsaber is major violation only a few have lived to tell about.)


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I think kab407 (BFF Kathy) is typing on her BlackBerry, so I wanted to make sure Matthew knew that she meant that you should *NEVER *walk in front of the Mickey lightsaber!  Wouldn't want you to get scolded!



My BFF saves me again. 

Yes, Dodie is correct. * NEVER* walk in front of the Mickey Lightsaber .


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Phewwww!!!!!  So glad Dodie corrected Kathy's typo - wouldn't want Matthew to start off the trip on the wrong foot (since walking in front of the lightsaber is major violation only a few have lived to tell about.)



Sorry for getting Lightsaber Protocol incorrect.  I owe you a cocktail in CA.


----------



## DisneyKevin

3 months from today!!!!!

Am I exempt from the light saber rule?


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Sorry for getting Lightsaber Protocol incorrect. I owe you a cocktail in CA.


 
We'll blame this one on a simple tiny keyboard problem  



DisneyKevin said:


> 3 months from today!!!!!
> 
> Am I exempt from the light saber rule?


 
Guess we'll have to see if you are brave enough to press your luck.


----------



## MatthewT212

Tonya2426 said:


> We'll blame this one on a simple tiny keyboard problem
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll have to see if you are brave enough to press your luck.



Kevin I will walk over to the dark side with you.


----------



## stenogoddess

Check out how cute we are in 33 degrees at 4:00 in the morning!

http://www.asiorders.com/view_user_event.asp?EVENTID=57860&BIB=45673&S=230&PWD=

My DH must really lurv me!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> Check out how cute we are in 33 degrees at 4:00 in the morning!
> 
> http://www.asiorders.com/view_user_event.asp?EVENTID=57860&BIB=45673&S=230&PWD=
> 
> My DH must really lurv me!



How awesome that you could do that together.  Congrats on surviving the cold and the race!  

- Bill


----------



## corky441

stenogoddess said:


> Check out how cute we are in 33 degrees at 4:00 in the morning!
> 
> http://www.asiorders.com/view_user_event.asp?EVENTID=57860&BIB=45673&S=230&PWD=
> 
> My DH must really lurv me!



Thank goodness you didn't have snow too! 33 degrees is so non-Florida to begin with. 
It looks like you had a great time even with the less than wonderful weather


----------



## tickledtink33

stenogoddess said:


> Check out how cute we are in 33 degrees at 4:00 in the morning!
> 
> http://www.asiorders.com/view_user_event.asp?EVENTID=57860&BIB=45673&S=230&PWD=
> 
> My DH must really lurv me!



My hats off to you guys.  When I saw the weather forcast all I could think was, I am sooooo glad I didn't sign up for the half marathon.  Brrrrrr


----------



## Circusgirl

stenogoddess said:


> Check out how cute we are in 33 degrees at 4:00 in the morning!
> 
> http://www.asiorders.com/view_user_event.asp?EVENTID=57860&BIB=45673&S=230&PWD=
> 
> My DH must really lurv me!



Wowza!  This is one you'll really never forget!


----------



## Dodie

I had the dog sitter put these dates on her calendar this week. That means it's getting close.

I mean, come on, LOOK AT THAT COUNTDOWN PEOPLE!!!

I mentioned it early in this thread, but I would love to set aside a night for us all to get into a chat room and talk about the trip, especially to get to know those of you who may not have met some of the folks going along on this adventure.  Maybe we can do that in February sometime.  I know that the DIS chatroom is booked and has specific topics for each night of the week, but there was a different chatroom that some of used for awhile when the DIS chat was broken. Maybe we could use that.  If nothing else, we need to work out who is bringing which flatties. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks...

Just a couple of things....

If you have not already provided the info....I'm going to need your flight information so that I can arrange transportation with ABD. 

ABD requests that your incoming flight arrive no later than 1:00pm. This allows time to collect you luggage, get to the hotel, check in and have time to make the Welcome Dinner at 5:00pm.

If you are going to use ABD transportation for your departing flight, I will need that info as well.

Transportation will be available from the Grand Californian as well as LAX and Orange County (John Wayne...I think). 

If you are arriving early and renting a car and would like to to return the car on the day the Adventure begins....let me know that as well. We are arranging transportation for guests doing that.

If this is something you want to do...you need to drop the car at LAX and meet at Terminal 7 Baggage Claim (It's the United / TED area) near the Information Booth. You will need to be there between 12 and 12:30pm.

Despite having this information, I still need to let ABD know who to expect, so please make sure you let me know that you plan on doing this.

ABD provided a personal information sheet which they asked be returned to them. If you have not done that, I will need to know of any special requests, allergies, nicknames.....anything you think ABD needs to know in order to make sure you have an AWESOME Adventure.

I think that's it for now. 

If you have already done these things....there is no need to do them again.

If you have any questions....please let me know by emailing Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.

I try to answer all questions posted here, but I'm afraid I'll miss something. 

Thanks.

ONLY 86 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Dodie said:


> I had the dog sitter put these dates on her calendar this week. That means it's getting close.
> 
> I mean, come on, LOOK AT THAT COUNTDOWN PEOPLE!!!
> 
> I mentioned it early in this thread, but I would love to set aside a night for us all to get into a chat room and talk about the trip, especially to get to know those of you who may not have met some of the folks going along on this adventure.  Maybe we can do that in February sometime.  I know that the DIS chatroom is booked and has specific topics for each night of the week, but there was a different chatroom that some of used for awhile when the DIS chat was broken. Maybe we could use that.  If nothing else, we need to work out who is bringing which flatties.
> 
> Thoughts?



Dodi:

I think a chat closer to time would be fun.  All I know for sure is we're going!  I can't decide what to wear, and that's the least of my problems!  WB on Monday definitly I think.  But the larger five hour tour with lunch or the quicker two hour tour.  AAAAHHHH!!!!!

Is there a flattie sign up??  I don't know if I can do one.  I'm going to be running pretty hard between now and the time of the trip and I don't know if I would have the time to give to creating a flattie.  Maybe I could help with the photos and carrying around part.


----------



## Tonya2426

Chat sounds like a good plan, Dodie.  Chatzy seems to work in a pinch.  

Flatties!!  I will be happy to coordinate the flattie entourage so we aren't duplicating our efforts.  (I also have a Cricut and laminator and am not afraid to use them.)   So, if you would like to do a Flattie or would like to have someone included, please PM me and I will start a list.  

(was thinking we could start a facebook group if that is easier for everyone - so our pre-trip flattie progress pics can be posted easily but yet still be secret. )


----------



## spokanemom

I think that chat is a great idea!  I know no one and it would be really nice to get to know everyone a bit before our trip. Dodie, good thinking!


----------



## macman752

Chat will be fine with me. I'm hopeful the our chat will not be as frenetic as the weekly chat sessions. I popped in once and realized there was absolutely no way to I was going to be able keep up with anything that was going on.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We head back to WDW at the end of the month.    Hopefully, Bill's health will keep improving and he can fully enjoy himself this trip.  We're bringing my nephew along on the trip.  Our children are excited he's coming too.  He's a Senior and is enlisting in the military after Graduation.  So, this will be their last "major" time with him before Graduation.   

  It is surreal how quickly this trip is approaching.  These next few months are going to fly by!   

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill has been gone all morning and day on a motorcycle ride with one of his buddies.  The last I heard from him they had just eaten some yummy bbq and were heading back home.  I think he got a little north of Austin (we live north of Dallas).  He is a diehard Cowboys fan.  Born and raised in Dallas.  So, he DVRd the Cowboys vs Vikings game today.  I happened to see the end of the game.    I will make sure to fill him up on Jack and Coke when he watches the game later.  *He's gonna need it!!!!! *  I told him how great it would be if the Cowboys went to the Super Bowl in Miami this year.  We could just spend an extra few days in Florida.    Not this year.  

The Super Bowl is here next year.   *Here's hoping for next year!!!*  We wouldn't have far to drive. 

 Jennifer


----------



## skunkvette

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We head back to WDW at the end of the month.
> Jennifer



We are going to be at the Boardwalk later this month also. If our dates line up we would love to stay Hi! in person.

PM if interested.


Frank and Cathy


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

skunkvette said:


> We are going to be at the Boardwalk later this month also. If our dates line up we would love to stay Hi! in person.
> 
> PM if interested.
> 
> 
> Frank and Cathy



  We'll be at the Boardwalk too (BWV)!!!! I'm PMing you!!!

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

I need to get all details for this trip hammered out this week.  I still am not sure when I am flying out or if I can going to stay an extra day. Work is consumming my life right about now.

A trip chat sounds great. 

I cannot wait for this trip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

stenogoddess said:


> Check out how cute we are in 33 degrees at 4:00 in the morning!My DH must really lurv me!



Wow, you guys look great, Lauren & Jeri.  Congrats! What a magical place to do a half marathon  

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

MatthewT212 said:


> By reading the past pages of post I see that a lot of you know each other quite well.





Dodie said:


> you should *NEVER *walk in front of the Mickey lightsaber!  Wouldn't want you to get scolded!



No worries Matthew, I had no idea of the light saber rule either. Good thing I heard about it now as my bangs don't need a trim!  



Dodie said:


> I mentioned it early in this thread, but I would love to set aside a night for us all to get into a chat room and talk about the trip, especially to get to know those of you who may not have met some of the folks going along on this adventure.  Maybe we can do that in February sometime.  Thoughts?



 Sounds great, Dodie. Hopefully it can be early Feb or maybe March?   I'm heading to the Olympics so won't be around much next month. My last trip before the Big Adventure!! I know scheduling with so many coast-to-coast is going to be challenge.  Of course if Feb dates work better for others, go for it. I'll know better what my schedule/Internet access is like once I'm there - hard to chat on an iPhone  - so I still might be able to make it if it's in Feb 



macman752 said:


> I'm hopeful the our chat will not be as frenetic as the weekly chat sessions. I popped in once and realized there was absolutely no way to I was going to be able keep up with anything that was going on.



Don't count on it with 40 of us in there   

cheers,


----------



## Tonya2426

*Anyone up for a different kinda tour??? *

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap_travel/20100119/ap_tr_ge/us_travel_brief_gang_tours

*For $65, tourists get peek at Los Angeles gangland*

LOS ANGELES  Only miles from the scenic vistas and celebrity mansions that draw sightseers from around the globe  but a world away from the glitz and glamour  a bus tour is rolling through the dark side of the city's gang turf.

Passengers paying $65 a head Saturday signed waivers acknowledging they could be crime victims and put their fate in the hands of tattooed ex-gang members who say they have negotiated a cease-fire among rivals in the most violent gangland in America.

If that sounds daunting, consider the challenge facing organizers of LA Gang Tours: trying to build a thriving venture that provides a glimpse into gang life while also trying to convince people that gang-plagued communities are not as hopeless as movies depict.

"There's a fascination with gangs," said founder Alfred Lomas, a former member of the Florencia 13 gang. "We can either address the issue head-on, create awareness and discuss the positive things that go on in these communities, or we can try to sweep it under the carpet."
Several observers have questioned the premise behind the tours, and some city politicians have been more blunt.

"It's a terrible idea," City Councilman Dennis Zine said. "Is it worth that thrill for 65 bucks? You can go to a (gang) movie for a lot less and not put yourself at risk."

More than 50 people brushed aside safety concerns for Saturday's maiden tour to hear how notorious gangs got started and bear witness to the struggling neighborhoods where tens of thousands of residents have been lured into gang life.

The unmarked chartered coach wound its way through downtown. The first sight was a stretch of concrete riverbed featured in such movies as "Terminator" and "Grease," where countless splotches of gray paint conceal graffiti that is often the mark of street gangs and tagging crews.
After that, it was on to the Central Jail, home to many a thug, past Skid Row's squalor and homeless masses and into South Los Angeles, breeding ground for some of the city's deadliest gangs.

Motoring through an industrial area, the bus enters the Florence-Firestone neighborhood, close to the birthplace of the Crips and current home to Florencia 13, a Latino gang that was accused by federal prosecutors of racist attacks against black residents.

Gray warehouses soon merge with single-story stucco homes as the bus heads south. Few gangsters risk hanging out on street corners, as local rules mean they could get arrested even for congregating, but graffiti on walls, road signs and convenience storefronts betray the presence of Florencia 13 and other gangs.

Sieglinde Lemke, 46, an American Studies professor from the University of Freiburg in Germany, said she enjoyed the opportunity to interact with former gang members.

"It brings to life the class divisions you have in America," she said. "This is an area that's blocked out of my mental map of the States. It's important to get a firsthand account of the area."

Junior high school teacher Prisca Ricks, 37, was of two minds about going on the tour after reading critical blog comments about it being "ghettotainment."

But ultimately, she was pleased she went, and said she appreciated the focus on trying to help the community.

Lomas, 45, a respected activist who has worked with the faith-based Los Angeles Dream Center to distribute hundreds of tons of food to low-income families across the inner city, left gang life about five years ago.
He stresses the aim of his nonprofit company is to bring jobs to communities along the route and to reinvest money through micro-loans and scholarships, though he's not sure how the tour will accomplish that. He also eventually wants to start a gallery and gang museum.


He said the tour will create 10 part-time jobs, mainly for ex-gang members working as guides and talking about their own struggles and efforts to reduce violence. The tour is initially scheduled to run once a month. 
No tour quite like this runs elsewhere in the country. Chicago has a prohibition-era gangster tour, and another Los Angeles group buses people to infamous crime scenes, including the Black Dahlia murder. 

Lomas faces a quandary as he tries to show the troubled history of the area once known as South Central, before politicians renamed it South Los Angeles in 2003 in an attempt to change its deep association with urban strife. 

The tour is billed as "the first in the history of Los Angeles to experience areas that were forbidden." But tour leaders don't want it to be voyeuristic and sensational. 

"We ain't going on no tour saying, 'Look at them Crips, look at them Bloods, look at them crack heads,'" said Frederick "Scorpio" Smith, an ex-Crip helping narrate, who helped broker the cease-fire among the Grape Street Crips, 18th Street, F13 and the East Coast Crips. 

Out of sensitivity to residents, passengers are banned from shooting photographs or video from the bus. The only place that is allowed is near the end of the trip, when they can step off the bus and film an outdoor area where graffiti is allowed. 

Stretches of the tour have almost nothing to do with gangs, but instead exploit famous chapters of violence in the city's history, such as a deadly 1974 shootout between police and the Symbionese Liberation Army and the site of the riots that followed the acquittal of officers in the Rodney King beating. 

If done right, the tour could highlight the decades-long struggle to solve the gang problem, said civil rights lawyer and gang expert Connie Rice. 
Gang crime has fallen in recent years, but groups continue to grow and gain influence. Over the past quarter century, officials in Los Angeles County have spent $25 billion fighting gangs only to see the number of gangsters double to as many as 90,000 and a six-fold increase in the number of gangs. 

"If it is carried out well and carefully and carried out with the consent of the community, it could teach people about the very entrenched culture that gangs now have in Los Angeles," Rice said. 

City Councilwoman Jan Perry said she would rather tourists see the development potential in the neighborhoods that make up part of her district. About two years ago, she organized her own tour in the area for about 200 real estate agents and business representatives, resulting in the development of buildings with homes and businesses. 

"I'd prefer we focus on showing the community in a positive light," she said.


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> *Anyone up for a different kinda tour??? *



Um. No thanks. I think our venture to the In N Out Burger may be the riskiest part of this vacation upon which I'm willing to embark.


----------



## spokanemom

Tonya2426 said:


> *Anyone up for a different kinda tour??? *



You know, as much fun as that sounds, I just don't think I will be able to squeeze that one into my busy schedule.  Not only that, but I am not sure that I want actual gunfire to be part of my itinerary...


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> *Anyone up for a different kinda tour??? *



It's either that or a tour of the Bachelorette Mansion.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

I have some very exciting news.

When we planned this Adventure, we actually planned two. One for 4/13 and one for 4/20/10.

The April 13th trip sold out quickly, as you all know. The April 20th date has not had as many folks sign up.

On Friday, we learned that due to the low participation, the April 20th trip was to be canceled. This meant that 3 Diser's that signed up for that date would be disappointed.

Now, you know we dont like to disappoint a Diser. So after much talkling and wheedling and cajoling......we've gotten ABD to agree to let us add 3 more to our Adventure.

Please help me welcome Oscar Jr. (who we go to meet at DAP) and his Dad - Oscar Sr to our Adventiure.

I will announce the third person joining our Adventure as soon as I get her permission to do so.

This makes us a traveling group of 44.

I was worried about the ABD guides before........no I'm really worried.

Welcome to the Adventure of a lifetime Oscar and Oscar.

Oh yeah....we're working on some vvvveeerrryyy cool stuff. Thats the only hint you get.


----------



## skunkvette

Cool - welcome on board Oscar and Oscar and Mystery Guest!


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome to the new folks, Oscar x2 and the soon to be announced.


----------



## Tonya2426

Woohoo!!!  The more the merrier!!!


----------



## kab407

WOOOO HOOOOOOOO 

Welcome Oscar Jr and Sr. 

It's gonna be a blast!!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Anybody else want to have fun with Flatties while we are in Cali????  

I started a facebook page so we can secretly discuss who is joining us in 2-D - we want our friends to be surprise who shows up.  (Already had a few people try to join the facebook group and I had to ignore them)


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


>





DisneyTaylors said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> - Bill



Exactly, now you see why I hate the whole flying thing, and why we drove to WDW for DAP!
It's highway robbery!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Um. No thanks. I think our venture to the In N Out Burger may be the riskiest part of this vacation upon which I'm willing to embark.



I am thinking Dodie it right about this one! 



spokanemom said:


> You know, as much fun as that sounds, I just don't think I will be able to squeeze that one into my busy schedule.  Not only that, but I am not sure that I want actual gunfire to be part of my itinerary...



I am with you one this one too, no gunfire please! 



kab407 said:


> It's either that or a tour of the Bachelorette Mansion.



If I have to choose between the two, I vote for a tour of the Bachelorette Mansion.


----------



## katscradle

Welcome to Oscar Jr and Sr. 
and to our mystery woman!


----------



## corky441

Welcome Oscar Jr & Oscar Sr

Can't wait to hear abour our final Adventurer too - welcome


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have some very exciting news.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....we're working on some vvvveeerrryyy cool stuff. Thats the only hint you get.



That's not a hint - that's just teasing


----------



## klam_chowder

to the 2 Oscars! 



Tonya2426 said:


> *Anyone up for a different kinda tour??? *



When PP mentioned Fantasmic would be down during our trip, I didn't realize that all of the Rivers of America stuff would be down too - they're draining the river!   So no Mark Twain Riverboat, Sailing Ship Columbia - fun when the cannon goes off!, Davy Crockett Canoes - shucks no ABD racing , or Tom Sawyer Island.  

That's quite a bit not happening but I still don't think that tour is a good substitute  

cheers,


----------



## corky441

OMG 

Has everyone been keeping up with the weather out in Southern California?

I hope there isn't an ABD trip going on this week 

I feel so so bad for all those living in that area  their devastation from all the flooding and mud is just terrible and there is more rain on the way during the next few days.

I even heard that there was a tornado in the Huntington Beach area, which is where DH & I will be spending a few days before the Adventure begins.


----------



## MatthewT212

Welcome to the new adventurers!! The more the merrier I always say!!

I love when Kevin is a big tease!! I also know that when the DIS has a surprise its usually top notch!  I look forward to the reveal.


----------



## DisneyKevin

WOOHOO!!!!!

I'd like to Welcome Sharon to our Adventure.!!!!!!

We are now a traveling group of 44.

I have been told by ABD that they pretty much dont care what I have to say anymore......I can not add anyone else to this trip

Welcome to the craziness Sharon.

There is a list of everyone traveling in the very first post on this thread,

In 80 some days....these will be your closest friends.


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Oscar (s), Oscar (j) and Sharon!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Welcome Oscar, Oscar, and Sharon!  

- Bill


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!
> 
> I'd like to Welcome Sharon to our Adventure.!!!!!!
> 
> We are now a traveling group of 44.
> 
> I have been told by ABD that they pretty much dont care what I have to say anymore......I can not add anyone else to this trip
> 
> Welcome to the craziness Sharon.
> 
> There is a list of everyone traveling in the very first post on this thread,
> 
> In 80 some days....these will be your closest friends.



ABD should be thrilled, it's more money in their pocket.  We're not complaining why should they.


----------



## Dodie

*Welcome to our Band of Adventurers Oscar, Oscar Jr., and Sharon!*

The more the merrier indeed!


----------



## macman752

Welcome aboard, Oscar, Sr., Oscar, Jr. & Sharon! Looking forward to meeting you in April.


----------



## PrincessSharon

Hi everyone!  I'm Sharon, your newest adventurer! Wow, saying it like that makes me sound a lot more active than I actually am.  Thanks for the warm welcome. I am excited that my trip just got a week closer!  And I'm glad to be joining what seems like a great group. I can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## corky441

PrincessSharon said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Sharon, your newest adventurer! Wow, saying it like that makes me sound a lot more active than I actually am.  Thanks for the warm welcome. I am excited that my trip just got a week closer!  And I'm glad to be joining what seems like a great group. I can't wait to meet you all!



Hi Sharon 

Welcome to our group of DIS-Adventurers - looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## MatthewT212

It's great to have you abaord Sharon and of course the 2 Oscars!  Looking forward to getting to know all of you and showing off my Disney trivia skills!


----------



## slapwhitey

Welcome aboard Sharon. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Awww, you guys are all going to have a fantastic time!!!

I work in El Segundo, and today we received a mass notice to the employees on what to do in case of a tornado! Okay, I'm on the 12th floor, of a 16 story building, and our permeter walls are floor - ceiling glass.


----------



## Circusgirl

The party just got merrier!  Kevin, you are the greatest.
Welcome new friends!  Just be sure your seat belts are securely fastened...


----------



## stenogoddess

Hey there everybody!  I posted these link a long time ago, but I wanted to repost them now that actually planning time has arrived and our group seems to be locked in. 

These are links to two trip reports for BSM.  There are many, many SPOILERS!  So if you're a freak like me, read on, but if you like surprises don't even go there.

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/abdblog/

Here is a link to a review of the WB tour.

http://www.passporterboards.com/for...tions/192031-warner-brothers-studio-tour.html

Both of these are by Diser BradK.  I don't think he actually finishes them, but you get a really good feel for things.  He's very descriptive.  Plus he also does several pre days, so some good ideas there.

I can't decide between the two hour WB tour or the five hour WB tour.  If we only do the two hour, obviously that leaves more time for other things, but on the other hand I would hate to go all that way and miss something.  

Any thoughts on two versus five hour tour??

Happy Week y'all!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi all!

Finally getting back to the boards (although I have lurked a bit).
Disney Depression hits hard after a month at the World. 

Welcome to our latest additions, Jim and Linda, Frank and Kathy, Oscar and Oscar (or O2?) and Sharon!

Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones in just

81 days!!!


----------



## kab407

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Finally getting back to the boards (although I have lurked a bit).
> Disney Depression hits hard after a month at the World.
> 81 days!!!



Did you guys have to reapply for Canadian citizenship considering how long you were in FL? 

Looking forward to seeing you and Katherine again!


----------



## tmli

stenogoddess said:


> I can't decide between the two hour WB tour or the five hour WB tour.  If we only do the two hour, obviously that leaves more time for other things, but on the other hand I would hate to go all that way and miss something.
> 
> Any thoughts on two versus five hour tour??
> 
> Happy Week y'all!



We are trying to decide between these as well.  Originally we were going to do the 2 hour because we were doing the VIP tour at Universal.  We don't think we will have time for that now so now I am wondering if the longer WB tour would make sense.  After the cost of this trip I am not going to miss something great for a few bucks!


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'm a bit of a California novice....been there a few times but dont know my way around all that well.

One of the things that we thoroughly enjoyed....and it's FREE...is the LA Farmer's Market, which is next to The Grove. (That's the place you always see in the gossip columns where celebrities shop)

We had a blast at the Farmer's Market and are looking forward to going back.

Besides being the Navigator on the trips to CA, this was the place Bob liked the best. It was like version of the Food and Wine Festival.

I had the best donut I've ever had in my life there.


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm a bit of a California novice....been there a few times but dont know my way around all that well.
> 
> One of the things that we thoroughly enjoyed....and it's FREE...is the LA Farmer's Market, which is next to The Grove. (That's the place you always see in the gossip columns where celebrities shop)
> 
> We had a blast at the Farmer's Market and are looking forward to going back.
> 
> Besides being the Navigator on the trips to CA, this was the place Bob liked the best. It was like version of the Food and Wine Festival.
> 
> I had the best donut I've ever had in my life there.



This is one of the places we're looking forward to the most. I think we're heading there on the sunday after we arrive at the hotel. It looks fantastic. I think we'd be just as excited to see the TMZ guys as the celebrities...haha.

Now I have to try a donut from every possible location to try to find this "best" donut. Any idea where you found it?


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> Now I have to try a donut from every possible location to try to find this "best" donut. Any idea where you found it?



I apologize....I dont remember the name of the donut place, but they were making them fresh....and it wasnt Krispy Kreme.

The Hot Dog stand on the way to Tower of Terror and RnR is based on the Framer's Market.

When we decided we were doing this....it was the one place I told John that we had to see again.


----------



## Tonya2426

Is it Bob's Coffee and Dounts?

http://www.farmersmarketla.com/directory/vendor/bobs_coffee_donuts/index.html

I've been pondering what to do for our day in Hollywood and the Farmers Market might just be the ticket!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> Is it Bob's Coffee and Dounts?
> 
> http://www.farmersmarketla.com/directory/vendor/bobs_coffee_donuts/index.html
> 
> I've been pondering what to do for our day in Hollywood and the Farmers Market might just be the ticket!!



That's it!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

Bummer. Sounds cool. No rental car = no farmers market for us. 

Actually, we're coming in very late on Monday night (arriving at midnight our time/9:00 p.m. there) and will probably end up doing very little on Tuesday except exploring the immediate area.  Maybe if someone we know is doing something cool on that Tuesday - we might tag along. If not, I'll be happy to just check things out nearby.


----------



## tmli

I don't think we will have a rental car either.  I think we are going to Metro where we can and cab it to the Farmers Market/Grove.

We have also decided to do the deluxe WB tour on the Monday....I may try to sneak in the NBC tour as well on Tuesday, its a quick one!

SO now (I think) our plans are....

Arriving Friday night late, staying at a hotel near the airport on Friday and Saturday night.  Saturday going to Santa Monica Pier, perhaps renting a car, not sure.  Sunday we have transfers to the renaissance around lunch time.  That afternoon and evening at Farmers Market/Grove, maybe movie and a dinner.  Monday WB deluxe tour...not sure of rest of day, Tuesday NBC tour, explore the area around the hotel until dinner meet!!

We keep changing back and forth but I think this is it now!  We have scrapped the Universal VIP tour as it didn't work with schedule!


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> That's it!!!!!



Always follow the lightsaber.  The lightsaber has great knowledge about yummy pastry!


----------



## stenogoddess

Wanted to give everyone this link:

http://www.metro.net/index.asp

It's for using public transport around LA.  Looks like a good resourse so far.

I'm also thinking of downloading an app for the phone for the Metro system.  Not sure yet on which one though.

Also I've discovered today that there is a Hertz Rental Car actually at the hotel, so if you're on the fence about whether you want to rent or not, as I am, can always wait and decide there!

I've also figured out the route for public transportation from LAX to the hotel, but I think I've decided to take a town car.  Usually when I get off an extended airplane ride it's with a strong desire to kill, so I think asking myself to take public transport is setting myself up for disaster.  Plus, DH says once we go on vacation don't do anything to Break the Magic, which includes killing people on buses!  :0


----------



## columnwest

I'm trying to figure out (based on Disney's release schedule) what's going to be playing at the El Capitan when we're there.  Disney doesn't have much coming out during that time of the year.

Best scenario would probably by Tim Burton's "Alice in Wonderland".  I say "best scenario" because that would be a way-cool movie to see props and sets from (no matter how good or bad the film itself is).  But, it comes out March 3rd, and they may not want to tie up the theatre for that long.  Then again, if it's a hit, I could totally see them extending the run.

The not-as-good scenario would be "The Last Song" which is a Miley Cyrus movie (written by Nicholas "The Notebook/A Walk to Remember" Sparks) that comes out April 2nd.  No disrespect to Miley, but... yaaawwn.  I'm rooting for "Alice".


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> Also I've discovered today that there is a Hertz Rental Car actually at the hotel, so if you're on the fence about whether you want to rent or not, as I am, can always wait and decide there!



  That is who Bill found for our Monday car rental.  We are using the ABD transportation to the hotel on Sunday and then picking-up the car downstairs on Monday morning for our own little "Adventure" out of Hollywood.  It is going to be *VERY* convenient!  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm a bit of a California novice....been there a few times but dont know my way around all that well.
> 
> One of the things that we thoroughly enjoyed....and it's FREE...is the LA Farmer's Market, which is next to The Grove. (That's the place you always see in the gossip columns where celebrities shop)
> 
> We had a blast at the Farmer's Market and are looking forward to going back.
> 
> Besides being the Navigator on the trips to CA, this was the place Bob liked the best. It was like version of the Food and Wine Festival.
> 
> I had the best donut I've ever had in my life there.



  We were looking for something to do on Tuesday, while we still had the car.  The Farmer's Market sounds great.  We had thought about popping down to the Santa Monica Pier too.  So, maybe we'll grab some fresh food and bring it down there for a nice picnic lunch.  

  Jennifer


----------



## corky441

Kevin -

Thought this might be of interest to all of us 

A real quick question . . .

At the end of the ABD adventure, when we are being taken to the airport by Disney, is this like the luggage/airline check-in service offered by the DisneyWorld resorts, where they handle getting you luggage to the airport and printing up the boarding passes so all you have to do is head right to the security check? Or, do you we have to handle our own luggage and go to the airline's counter to check our bags and get our boarding passes?

I've gotten very spoiled lately the way airline check-in is handled at the WDW resorts in Florida


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> Kevin -
> 
> Thought this might be of interest to all of us
> 
> A real quick question . . .
> 
> At the end of the ABD adventure, when we are being taken to the airport by Disney, is this like the luggage/airline check-in service offered by the DisneyWorld resorts, where they handle getting you luggage to the airport and printing up the boarding passes so all you have to do is head right to the security check? Or, do you we have to handle our own luggage and go to the airline's counter to check our bags and get our boarding passes?
> 
> I've gotten very spoiled lately the way airline check-in is handled at the WDW resorts in Florida



ABD handles baggage transfers when using ABD transportation.

There is a business center at the Grand Californian at which boarding passes can be printed.

I am uncertain as to whether there is an airline check in desk at the hotel.

I've called and asked about this and they will get back to me to let me know if this is available.

I'll let y'all know as soon as I hear anything.

Kevin


----------



## corky441

Kevin -

Thank you so much for checking - 

Just knowing that they will taking care of the luggage is a big relief. I hate schlepping suitcases around


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> ABD handles baggage transfers when using ABD transportation.
> 
> There is a business center at the Grand Californian at which boarding passes can be printed.
> 
> I am uncertain as to whether there is an airline check in desk at the hotel.
> 
> I've called and asked about this and they will get back to me to let me know if this is available.
> 
> I'll let y'all know as soon as I hear anything.
> 
> Kevin



Our flight will be later in the afternoon heading back home on Sunday. Does ABD coordinate with our flight time to have transportation to the airport waiting at the GC for us?  How does the departure process work at the end of the Adventure?  We plan to attend breakfast at Storytellers for the last hoorah.  But after that, we planned to head into a park for a little more fun before our 1:55 PM flight departure.

Also, we arrive on Sunday prior to the ABD Tour.  We coordinated with you and ABD for a room at the Renaissance.  Will we need to recheck-in on the Adventure day (get a new room key)???  We would like to stay in our room for the duration of our Hollywood visit?  I just wanted this confirmed as I had read elsewhere people had to recheck-in, but were able to stay in the same room.

*Thanks in advance for the info!*

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> Kevin -
> 
> Thank you so much for checking -
> 
> Just knowing that they will taking care of the luggage is a big relief. I hate schlepping suitcases around



Per ABD....the GC does not have an airline check in desk.

They do have the business center for printing boarding passes, but you will still need to check in at the airport.



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Our flight will be later in the afternoon heading back home on Sunday. Does ABD coordinate with our flight time to have transportation to the airport waiting at the GC for us?  How does the departure process work at the end of the Adventure?  We plan to attend breakfast at Storytellers for the last hoorah.  But after that, we planned to head into a park for a little more fun before our 1:55 PM flight departure.
> 
> Also, we arrive on Sunday prior to the ABD Tour.  We coordinated with you and ABD for a room at the Renaissance.  Will we need to recheck-in on the Adventure day (get a new room key)???  We would like to stay in our room for the duration of our Hollywood visit?  I just wanted this confirmed as I had read elsewhere people had to recheck-in, but were able to stay in the same room.
> 
> *Thanks in advance for the info!*
> 
> Jennifer



ABD will coordinate your transfers / transportation with your flight departure time. We have folks leaving throughout the day and early evening. 

While I have provided ABD with the preliminary departure information provided by you (not just you Jen...but everyone that has provided flight info)
This is something that will be re-checked during our Adventure.

I can tell that from our experience with ABD, that the transportation thing is NOT an issue. They handled it beautifully....and we were departing from Venice...which meant transporting us and all of our luggage via boat. Our departure times were staggered depending on our individual flights, so depending on your departure time.....you might be traveling with other guests from our Adventure.

As for the HRR...it's my understanding that you will not need to switch rooms. I am uncertain as to whether you will be required to "re-check in" on the start of our Adventure.

Again...from personal experience, ABD made this super easy. We arrived in Rome, met our ABD driver and one of the ABD guides and were taken to our hotel in Rome. Our guide walked us to the check in desk, check in took minutes (and there were a few of us). Our rooms were ready, and we were allowed to do as we pleased until our Welcome Dinner. 

We never had to touch our luggage from the time we landed in Rome until we were back in the US. (Well.....we did have to have our luggage outside our hotel room door when we moved from one hotel to another. ABD will not come in and pack your bags. )


----------



## PrincessSharon

tmli said:


> Arriving Friday night late, staying at a hotel near the airport on Friday and Saturday night.  Saturday going to Santa Monica Pier, perhaps renting a car, not sure.  Sunday we have transfers to the renaissance around lunch time.  That afternoon and evening at Farmers Market/Grove, maybe movie and a dinner.  Monday WB deluxe tour...not sure of rest of day, Tuesday NBC tour, explore the area around the hotel until dinner meet!!



This is almost what I have planned! I'm arriving on Saturday and am doing the Santa Monica Pier on Saturday because I suspect I'll have jet lag and wanted to do something close to my hotel, which is practically ON the Santa Monica Pier.  I was also planning on the Farmers Market on Sunday.  I will have a rental car and will probably do some exploring on Sunday/Monday.  I was thinking of the Universal VIP tour for Monday.  But now the WB deluxe tour sounds like something I'd enjoy, too. Decisions, decisons!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Okay....I have an update because I gave some wrong information.

If you have booked pre-nights at the HRR and are taking ABD transportation from the airport, you will need to meet the transportation company at the airport. There will not be an Adventure Guide there to meet you.

Upon arrival at the hotel, you will need to check in on your own. You will be given the room that you will have for the duration of your stay at the HRR. You will not need to "re-check in" at the beginning of the Adventure or switch rooms.

I have been asked to ask everyone that has the above scenario to make sure that at some point on 4/13 (the first day of our Adventure) that you stop in the lobby of the HRR and let the on-site Adventure Guide know that you are there. One of the guides will be making trips to the airport to greet guests arriving on the first day.

If you have any other questions...just let me know.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> If you have booked pre-nights at the HRR and are taking ABD transportation from the airport, you will need to meet the transportation company at the airport. There will not be an Adventure Guide there to meet you.



Kevin? I know we have time to clarify this, but can you explain what you mean here? For example:  Phillip and I are arriving 9:00 p.m.-ish on Monday night. This means that there won't be an ABD person waiting for us at baggage claim. I get that. But does it mean that there will be someone from "the transportation company" waiting for us with a sign or something, or that we have to go find "the transportation company" somewhere else in the airport?

Thanks.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> Kevin? I know we have time to clarify this, but can you explain what you mean here? For example:  Phillip and I are arriving 9:00 p.m.-ish on Monday night. This means that there won't be an ABD person waiting for us at baggage claim. I get that. But does it mean that there will be someone from "the transportation company" waiting for us with a sign or something, or that we have to go find "the transportation company" somewhere else in the airport?
> 
> Thanks.



For those that have provided air line information (and I know you have Dodie) and requested ABD transfers, I have set your transportation up through ABD.

If you are arriving on the day our Adventure starts....an ABD rep and Guide will be there to greet you.

If you are arriving on any other day and have set up your accommodations and transportation through ABD (and me)....there will be a person at the airport waiting for you.

If you are the only person arriving at that time, I'm told that there will most likely be a sign with your name on it....or at the very least a sign for ABD arrivals.

If there are multiple people / names arriving at that time, the sign will most likely just be the ABD sign


----------



## macman752

Kevin, here's another question for you. The 60 day window for priority seating is coming up shortly. There are a couple of restaurants that we would like to visit for the meals that are not included on the adventure. Will we need to call Disneyand or will the folks with ABD do that for us?


----------



## DisneyKevin

macman752 said:


> Kevin, here's another question for you. The 60 day window for priority seating is coming up shortly. There are a couple of restaurants that we would like to visit for the meals that are not included on the adventure. Will we need to call Disneyand or will the folks with ABD do that for us?



If you'd like reservations outside of the Adventure....you would need to contact Disney directly.

All reservations that are part of the Adventure are handled by ABD.


----------



## Dodie

Thanks, Kevin!


----------



## corky441

macman752 said:


> Kevin, here's another question for you. The 60 day window for priority seating is coming up shortly. There are a couple of restaurants that we would like to visit for the meals that are not included on the adventure. Will we need to call Disneyand or will the folks with ABD do that for us?





DisneyKevin said:


> If you'd like reservations outside of the Adventure....you would need to contact Disney directly.
> 
> All reservations that are part of the Adventure are handled by ABD.



I hadn't given dining reservations a thought - thanks for mentioning it. I'd hate to miss out on a Napa Rose dinner because i didn't make a res soon enough


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> Did you guys have to reapply for Canadian citizenship considering how long you were in FL?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and Katherine again!



No we didn't have to, but boy was it something coming across the boarder.
I will explain when we see you as it just wouldn't make any scence typing it.


----------



## macman752

Attention Adventurers!

While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.

It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.

The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel. 

OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices. 

Remember to follow the lightsaber!

As of 2.1.10
*
Wednesday, 4.14*
Circusgirl [Heather]
Tonya2426 [Tonya]
Corky441 [Marilee] & Dino
tmli [Tracey]
macman752 [Dave] & Sally
kab407 [Kathy]
Spokanemom [Alissa]
Dodie [Dodie] & Phillip
Klam_Chowder [Karen]
PrincesSharon [Sharon]
Katscradle [Katherine] & 3guysandagal [John]
stenogoddess [Lauren] & Jeri
jmccormick [Jim & Linda]
tickledtink [Kim]
Aspen37 [Anna]


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

macman752 said:


> Attention Adventurers!
> 
> While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.
> 
> It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.
> 
> The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel.
> 
> OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices.
> 
> Remember to follow the lightsaber!



I can help out with transportation if you decide on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I can help out with transportation if you decide on Friday or Saturday.



Of course, I'm not saying that is the best option.  You might want to maximize your DL free time and go while you're in Hollywood.

But the offer is out there.


----------



## tickledtink33

Page 100, wow!


----------



## Circusgirl

macman752 said:


> Attention Adventurers!
> 
> While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.
> 
> It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.
> 
> The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel.
> 
> OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices.
> 
> Remember to follow the lightsaber!



I like Wednesday the 14th the best, as I know I will find it difficult to leave DLR once there.

In the same vein, I am wondering if anyone else is interested in scheduling the Napa Rose for Day 4, Friday, April 17?  A little sublime dining to top off Friday night would be a lovely thing.  If anyone is interested, let me know - let's trip the light fantastic of food!


----------



## Tonya2426

Circusgirl said:


> I like Wednesday the 14th the best, as I know I will find it difficult to leave DLR once there.


 
I think going sometime when we are in Hollywood would be easiest to fit into the schedule.  (Of course, I wouldn't complain if we took another trip when we are at Disneyland also)


----------



## corky441

Circusgirl said:


> I like Wednesday the 14th the best, as I know I will find it difficult to leave DLR once there.
> 
> In the same vein, I am wondering if anyone else is interested in scheduling the Napa Rose for Day 4, Friday, April 17?  A little sublime dining to top off Friday night would be a lovely thing.  If anyone is interested, let me know - let's trip the light fantastic of food!





Tonya2426 said:


> I think going sometime when we are in Hollywood would be easiest to fit into the schedule.  (Of course, I wouldn't complain if we took another trip when we are at Disneyland also)



I also think the 14th would work out best for our burger run. There are so many dining options at DL & DCA especially with their Food & Wine festival starting that weekend, I don't think I'll want to leave property myself.

As far as Napa Rose - I think DH & I might plan on having dinner there on Sunday ( we don't leave until Monday ), but if we're going to do a group event there . . . count us in


----------



## tmli

Where are you staying in Santa Monica?  I think we are just staying at the airport Hilton and day tripping out of there Saturday.  We are renting a car that day so may try to fit in the Grove for dinner and a movie.  Of course depending how jet lagged we are!! Sunday around lunch time we are transferring to the Renaissance.



PrincessSharon said:


> This is almost what I have planned! I'm arriving on Saturday and am doing the Santa Monica Pier on Saturday because I suspect I'll have jet lag and wanted to do something close to my hotel, which is practically ON the Santa Monica Pier.  I was also planning on the Farmers Market on Sunday.  I will have a rental car and will probably do some exploring on Sunday/Monday.  I was thinking of the Universal VIP tour for Monday.  But now the WB deluxe tour sounds like something I'd enjoy, too. Decisions, decisons!


----------



## tmli

We are good with whatever the group decides, but would probably prefer the 14th as well.  We have extra time in Hollywood before the tour but not a lot of extra time in Disneyland....will probably want as much time onsite as possible!!

We are also trying to fit in a visit to Pink's for a hotdog but we will probably do that before the offical tour starts!


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> I think going sometime when we are in Hollywood would be easiest to fit into the schedule.



That is when I had the trip "penciled in" on my planning spreadsheet as well.


----------



## stenogoddess

I put it on my spreadsheet as well!


----------



## PrincessSharon

tmli said:


> Where are you staying in Santa Monica?  I think we are just staying at the airport Hilton and day tripping out of there Saturday.  We are renting a car that day so may try to fit in the Grove for dinner and a movie.  Of course depending how jet lagged we are!! Sunday around lunch time we are transferring to the Renaissance.




I'll be at the Loews Santa Monica Beach Hotel.  I've stayed there before and remember that it's a short walk to the pier.  I'm scheduled to land at 12:35, so after I check in and get settled, I'll probably spend the afternoon/evening at the Pier.


----------



## PrincessSharon

So it's taken me like a week, but I went back and read all 100 pages, and now I feel like I know you all a little better.   So I figured I'd tell y'all a little about me. I'm a newbie on the boards, obviously, but have been a podcast listener for a while.  Of course I'm a big WDW fan and have been a bunch of times.  I've lost count, but I'm thinking it's somewhere in the mid 30's.  This will be my 5th trip to Disneyland and my second ABD (first one was Knights & Lights).

I think it's my fault that Fantasmic will be down when we go.  It's my favorite show, but I've only seen it once.  This will be my third trip in a row when it's down for refurb.  

I read that some of you were planning to do the WB VIP tour.  Definitely count me in for that!  I was also going to make a run to In N Out Burger, but was planning on doing that pre-ABD, when I'll have a rental car and my nuvi. Still, if a group is going during the Hollywood portion, I'd love to join.  I just don't want to take any time away from the parks once we get to DL, since I'm leaving on Sunday.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I have a taunt.

We are almost ready to share it.

I have three letters for you.


OMG !


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> I have a taunt.
> 
> We are almost ready to share it.
> 
> I have three letters for you.
> 
> 
> OMG !



This is wrong on so many levels!


----------



## DisneyKevin

macman752 said:


> This is wrong on so many levels!



If it all works out.......you'll think it was worth it.


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> If it all works out.......you'll think it was worth it.



I will have to take your word for it Kevin. Is it something that will make us hug and jump up and down while squealing like girls? That's kinda what I'm hoping for.


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> I will have to take your word for it Kevin. Is it something that will make us hug and jump up and down while squealing like girls? That's kinda what I'm hoping for.



pretty much.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> I have a taunt.
> 
> We are almost ready to share it.
> 
> I have three letters for you.
> 
> 
> OMG !


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> I have a taunt.
> 
> We are almost ready to share it.
> 
> I have three letters for you.
> 
> 
> OMG !





DisneyKevin said:


> If it all works out.......you'll think it was worth it.









Is this going to be following us everywhere we go?
Sorry it is so big.


----------



## columnwest

Circusgirl said:


> In the same vein, I am wondering if anyone else is interested in scheduling the Napa Rose for Day 4, Friday, April 17?  A little sublime dining to top off Friday night would be a lovely thing.  If anyone is interested, let me know - let's trip the light fantastic of food!



Our trip includes certain meals as a group.  I believe (Kevin, please correct me if I'm wrong) that dinner on the 17th is included, and is supposed to be a "farewell event" with a "special surprise" and then VIP seating for the fireworks.  Much as I love Napa Rose, I'd hate to miss the planned events.

--Chris


----------



## stenogoddess

Kevin:  You're a tease! But I loves ya for it! Can't wait to see what it is.   Great job hosting the show this week, BTW.


----------



## aspen37

columnwest said:


> Our trip includes certain meals as a group.  I believe (Kevin, please correct me if I'm wrong) that dinner on the 17th is included, and is supposed to be a "farewell event" with a "special surprise" and then VIP seating for the fireworks.  Much as I love Napa Rose, I'd hate to miss the planned events.
> 
> --Chris



Chris, unless Kevin's surprise is all of us having dinner somewhere than dinner is on our own. Here is day four.

Day Four

Character Breakfast at Plaza Inn
 Start your day in Disneyland® Park eating breakfast with Minnie Mouse and her friends. Choose from an assortment of delicious morning treats at the all-you-can-eat buffet.

 VIP Custom Tour of Disneyland® Park
 Discover the secrets of Disneyland® Park in this privately guided backstage tour. Visit areas that are off limits to other Park Guests as you learn the fascinating history of Walt Disney and his dream. 

 Lunch at Café Orleans
 Enjoy the view of the Rivers of America and savor the flavors of New Orleans. 

 Afternoon and Evening in Disneyland® Resort
 After lunch, we continue the tour, including a privately guided VIP tour to Walt Disney's Apartment.  Spend the rest of the afternoon and evening on your own at either Disneyland® Park or Disney's California Adventure® Park.  Experience the thrills of fantastic attractions and spectacular shows, and be part of the countless magical moments around you. Your VIP experience includes special Disney's FASTPASS® service and reserved prime viewing for the afternoon parade.

 Meals included: Breakfast and Lunch 
 Please note:  Photography restrictions apply.  Please ask a Concierge Agent for details.


----------



## tickledtink33

columnwest said:


> Our trip includes certain meals as a group.  I believe (Kevin, please correct me if I'm wrong) that dinner on the 17th is included, and is supposed to be a "farewell event" with a "special surprise" and then VIP seating for the fireworks.  Much as I love Napa Rose, I'd hate to miss the planned events.
> 
> --Chris





aspen37 said:


> Chris, unless Kevin's surprise is all of us having dinner somewhere than dinner is on our own. Here is day four.
> 
> Day Four
> 
> Character Breakfast at Plaza Inn
> Start your day in Disneyland® Park eating breakfast with Minnie Mouse and her friends. Choose from an assortment of delicious morning treats at the all-you-can-eat buffet.
> 
> VIP Custom Tour of Disneyland® Park
> Discover the secrets of Disneyland® Park in this privately guided backstage tour. Visit areas that are off limits to other Park Guests as you learn the fascinating history of Walt Disney and his dream.
> 
> Lunch at Café Orleans
> Enjoy the view of the Rivers of America and savor the flavors of New Orleans.
> 
> Afternoon and Evening in Disneyland® Resort
> After lunch, we continue the tour, including a privately guided VIP tour to Walt Disney's Apartment.  Spend the rest of the afternoon and evening on your own at either Disneyland® Park or Disney's California Adventure® Park.  Experience the thrills of fantastic attractions and spectacular shows, and be part of the countless magical moments around you. Your VIP experience includes special Disney's FASTPASS® service and reserved prime viewing for the afternoon parade.
> 
> Meals included: Breakfast and Lunch
> Please note:  Photography restrictions apply.  Please ask a Concierge Agent for details.



Anna, I think Chris is referring to day 5, the last night of the tour.  

Yes Chris, the farewell dinner is a group meal.  I would schedule Napa Rose for the 16th when dinner is on your own.  You really don't want to miss the farewell dinner with your fellow adventurers.


----------



## aspen37

Circusgirl said:


> I like Wednesday the 14th the best, as I know I will find it difficult to leave DLR once there.
> 
> In the same vein, I am wondering if anyone else is interested in scheduling the Napa Rose for Day 4, Friday, April 17?  A little sublime dining to top off Friday night would be a lovely thing.  If anyone is interested, let me know - let's trip the light fantastic of food!





tickledtink33 said:


> Anna, I think Chris is referring to day 5, the last night of the tour.
> 
> Yes Chris, the farewell dinner is a group meal.  I would schedule Napa Rose for the 16th when dinner is on your own.  You really don't want to miss the farewell dinner with your fellow adventurers.



Chris quoted Circusgirl about Napa Rose, she said Day 4, Friday, April 17, it is Friday April 16. I copied the Schedule for the day she was talking about. Circusgirl didn't mean the last day of the trip. I think Chris missed that.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Chris quoted Circusgirl about Napa Rose, she said Day 4, Friday, April 17, it is Friday April 16. I copied the Schedule for the day she was talking about. Circusgirl didn't mean the last day of the trip. I think Chris missed that.



I see that now.  A bit of confution because the date was wrong.  No sceduled meal on Friday Chris which is the night Circusgirl was planning on Napa Rose.  Your good to go.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Is this going to be following us everywhere we go?


 

Ohhh to dream!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Ohhh to dream!!!!!



Hi Tonya!


----------



## Circusgirl

tickledtink33 said:


> I see that now.  A bit of confution because the date was wrong.  No sceduled meal on Friday Chris which is the night Circusgirl was planning on Napa Rose.  Your good to go.



So sorry everybody for getting the day right and the date wrong and causing some confusion!  I wouldn't have wanted to miss the final dinner either!

To clarify:  Friday *April 16* for Napa Rose, if anyone is interested.

Technicolor OMG!!  I can't wait.  If I go mad with excitement while I'm waiting to hear, can I still come on the Adventure?

Heather


----------



## aspen37

Circusgirl said:


> So sorry everybody for getting the day right and the date wrong and causing some confusion!  I wouldn't have wanted to miss the final dinner either!
> 
> To clarify:  Friday *April 16* for Napa Rose, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Technicolor OMG!!  I can't wait.  If I go mad with excitement while I'm waiting to hear, can I still come on the Adventure?
> 
> Heather



Hi Heather! I figured you put the wrong date. I would go but I'm saving my pennies so I can go to WDW in May. So no really expensive meals for me this trip.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The surprise (if it works out) will not interfere with any of the extra curricular activities planned.

Are you confused now?

Trust me...if this works....you'll be pleased.

I think we've proven that we dont do "small".

Trust me.


----------



## columnwest

Circusgirl said:


> So sorry everybody for getting the day right and the date wrong and causing some confusion!  I wouldn't have wanted to miss the final dinner either!
> 
> To clarify:  Friday *April 16* for Napa Rose, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Heather



Hi Heather, thanks for clarifying the date.  If it's on the 16th, I would be totally up for joining y'all for dinner at Napa Rose!  Thanks.

--Chris


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> The surprise (if it works out) will not interfere with any of the extra curricular activities planned.
> 
> Are you confused now?
> 
> Trust me...if this works....you'll be pleased.
> 
> I think we've proven that we dont do "small".
> 
> Trust me.


 
Hurray up and get those papers signed!!!!  I am dying to know!!!!!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> The surprise (if it works out) will not interfere with any of the extra curricular activities planned.
> 
> Are you confused now?
> 
> Trust me...if this works....you'll be pleased.
> 
> I think we've proven that we dont do "small".
> 
> Trust me.



 



trying to be patient and waiting - - - not two of my best traits


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> trying to be patient and waiting - - - not two of my best traits



Mine either.

I'm dying to spill this secret.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Mine either.
> 
> I'm dying to spill this secret.



Oh boy - this has got to be A+++++++++++++++++++ good

 please oh please tell us soon


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> Mine either.
> 
> I'm dying to spill this secret.



You could just whisper it to us.    We won't tell anyone.  

- Bill


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> I'm dying to spill this secret.



and I am dying for you to spill it...

How about a hint?  Just a tiny one. It will be ok. We can keep a secret...


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Mine either.
> 
> I'm dying to spill this secret.



So, are we going to know the secret first or are you going to announce it on a Podcast?????? 

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> So, are we going to know the secret first or are you going to announce it on a Podcast??????
> 
> Jennifer



I hope we find out "our" secret before it's announced on the Podcast - sometimes I don't get to listen to it right away - i'd hate to find out in passing what is was.  I think Kevin - John - Pete - will let let us know first.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Mine either.
> 
> I'm dying to spill this secret.




Spill then!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

*I bought my airline ticket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Arriving Sunday the 11th and heading back to NJ on Monday the 19th.



(Kevin: I'll send you the details and yes, I've sent in my paperwork again!)


----------



## DisneyKevin

Our plan is to hold an ABD chat and let you all know at the same time.

I don't know when the Chat will be or at what time. It will based on when it can be set up,,,,, so please don't PM with your schedule,

We will announce the Chat time in advance so that you can make plans to be there,

If,,,, and it's a big IF,,,,we can pull this off,.. it will be part of the scheduled Adventure, 

Don't call ABD trying to get info,,.,. even they don't know about it yet,

We are working feverishly to make this happen, If it does,,,,y'all wil be the envy of every other Backstage Magic Adventure group,

I promise,


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Our plan is to hold an ABD chat and let you all know at the same time.
> 
> I don't know when the Chat will be or at what time. It will based on when it can be set up,,,,, so please don't PM with your schedule,
> 
> We will announce the Chat time in advance so that you can make plans to be there,
> 
> If,,,, and it's a big IF,,,,we can pull this off,.. it will be part of the scheduled Adventure,
> 
> Don't call ABD trying to get info,,.,. even they don't know about it yet,
> 
> We are working feverishly to make this happen, If it does,,,,y'all wil be the envy of every other Backstage Magic Adventure group,
> 
> I promise,




So they're going to take Walt out of the deep freeze for us?


----------



## DisneyKevin

I hope you are Impressed,

I posted all that from my iPhone,


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Our plan is to hold an ABD chat and let you all know at the same time.
> 
> I don't know when the Chat will be or at what time. It will based on when it can be set up,,,,, so please don't PM with your schedule,
> 
> We will announce the Chat time in advance so that you can make plans to be there,
> 
> If,,,, and it's a big IF,,,,we can pull this off,.. it will be part of the scheduled Adventure,
> 
> Don't call ABD trying to get info,,.,. even they don't know about it yet,
> 
> We are working feverishly to make this happen, If it does,,,,y'all wil be the envy of every other Backstage Magic Adventure group,
> 
> I promise,



Thanks Kevin! 




kab407 said:


> So they're going to take Walt out of the deep freeze for us?



   




DisneyKevin said:


> I hope you are Impressed,
> 
> I posted all that from my iPhone,


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Our plan is to hold an ABD chat and let you all know at the same time.
> 
> I don't know when the Chat will be or at what time. It will based on when it can be set up,,,,, so please don't PM with your schedule,
> 
> We will announce the Chat time in advance so that you can make plans to be there,
> 
> If,,,, and it's a big IF,,,,we can pull this off,.. it will be part of the scheduled Adventure,
> 
> Don't call ABD trying to get info,,.,. even they don't know about it yet,
> 
> We are working feverishly to make this happen, If it does,,,,y'all wil be the envy of every other Backstage Magic Adventure group,
> 
> I promise,


 
I'm sooo excited!!!  I've got those happy jittery butterflies when I get exciting news and I don't even know what it is yet!!! 

I wonder what it could be???  Hmmmm, do we get to try on Mary Poppins' straw hat???


----------



## spokanemom

Ooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know!!!  (I am frantically waving my arm like Horseshack)...

Disney is going to install 22 bunkbeds into the Dream Suite so we can all stay in the suite together!!  That would be so cozy.


----------



## corky441

kab407 said:


> So they're going to take Walt out of the deep freeze for us?





Tonya2426 said:


> I'm sooo excited!!!  I've got those happy jittery butterflies when I get exciting news and I don't even know what it is yet!!!
> 
> I wonder what it could be???  Hmmmm, do we get to try on Mary Poppins' straw hat???





spokanemom said:


> Ooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know!!!  (I am frantically waving my arm like Horseshack)...
> 
> Disney is going to install 22 bunkbeds into the Dream Suite so we can all stay in the suite together!!  That would be so cozy.



maybe we all get to be characters for a day - and be in the parade - and sign autographs -   Dibs on Chip or Dale


----------



## kab407

The two DJ who I listen to during the morning drive to work are in LA for the Grammy Awards.  They were talking about how they have falled in love with In-Out Burger and have eaten a number of times in the three days they've been there.

I think I'm goning to fall in love in LA


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Our plan is to hold an ABD chat and let you all know at the same time.
> 
> I don't know when the Chat will be or at what time. It will based on when it can be set up,,,,, so please don't PM with your schedule,
> 
> We will announce the Chat time in advance so that you can make plans to be there,
> 
> If,,,, and it's a big IF,,,,we can pull this off,.. it will be part of the scheduled Adventure,
> 
> Don't call ABD trying to get info,,.,. even they don't know about it yet,
> 
> We are working feverishly to make this happen, If it does,,,,y'all wil be the envy of every other Backstage Magic Adventure group,
> 
> I promise,



Let the speculations begin ...  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We got our "Give a Day.  Get a Disney Day." vouchers today.  Just in time for our trip!   We get on the road bright and early tomorrow morning.  Aiming for 5:30 am.  We'll see.  

We volunteered this past Saturday.  So, it took five business days to process.  Not bad.   We already have APs.  So, we're opting for the FP option.  I expect it to be a slow week.  So, maybe we can see how many times we can ride Expedition Everest and RNR over and over again or even a repeat of DAP with our own little TSM marathon.  

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Our plan is to hold an ABD chat and let you all know at the same time.
> 
> I don't know when the Chat will be or at what time. It will based on when it can be set up,,,,, so please don't PM with your schedule,
> 
> We will announce the Chat time in advance so that you can make plans to be there,
> 
> If,,,, and it's a big IF,,,,we can pull this off,.. it will be part of the scheduled Adventure,
> 
> Don't call ABD trying to get info,,.,. even they don't know about it yet,
> 
> We are working feverishly to make this happen, If it does,,,,y'all wil be the envy of every other Backstage Magic Adventure group,
> 
> I promise,



You know, the more I think about this the more I'm beginning to realize that this has to be really really really BIG.
To set up a special chat for us all so we'll all find out together.
And even ABD doesn't know about this but it's going to take place during the official adventure. My mind is reeling....

This is Landing on the Moon *BIG*

All joking aside - i think I know  - but I won't say anything to jinx it. Maybe a PM to Kevin . . .


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> You know, the more I think about this the more I'm beginning to realize that this has to be really really really BIG.
> To set up a special chat for us all so we'll all find out together.
> And even ABD doesn't know about this but it's going to take place during the official adventure. My mind is reeling....
> 
> This is Landing on the Moon *BIG*
> 
> All joking aside - i think I know  - but I won't say anything to jinx it. Maybe a PM to Kevin . . .



Hmmm...does Marilee know something?


----------



## stenogoddess

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We got our "Give a Day.  Get a Disney Day." vouchers today.  Just in time for our trip!   We get on the road bright and early tomorrow morning.  Aiming for 5:30 am.  We'll see.
> 
> We volunteered this past Saturday.  So, it took five business days to process.  Not bad.   We already have APs.  So, we're opting for the FP option.  I expect it to be a slow week.  So, maybe we can see how many times we can ride Expedition Everest and RNR over and over again or even a repeat of DAP with our own little TSM marathon.
> 
> Jennifer




Have a great "do over" trip! 



corky441 said:


> All joking aside - i think I know  - but I won't say anything to jinx it. Maybe a PM to Kevin . . .





DisneyKevin said:


> Hmmm...does Marilee know something?



When did it become BOGO week on taunting??


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> Hmmm...does Marilee know something?



Does hyperventilating from anticipation count as exercise?  



- Bill


----------



## kab407

DisneyTaylors said:


> Does hyperventilating from anticipation count as exercise?
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> Does hyperventilating from anticipation count as exercise?
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



  Hey!  You're suppose to be working mister!  Get your work done.  So, you can escape to WDW.  

*Family Rules:* 
No work talk while at WDW.
No laptop while at WDW.
No answering work calls, emails or IMs while at WDW.

 Jennifer


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DisneyTaylors said:


> Does hyperventilating from anticipation count as exercise?
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



You will want to be 'in shape' for this special event we are planning


----------



## spokanemom

WebmasterJohn said:


> You will want to be 'in shape' for this special event we are planning



Ya, but what shape?  Currently I am feeling more round.  Will that work?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

WebmasterJohn said:


> You will want to be 'in shape' for this special event we are planning



You're just as much a tease as Kevin!   

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

WebmasterJohn said:


> You will want to be 'in shape' for this special event we are planning



  - We're all going to take turns being Tink and flying off the top of the castle 

I think my head is going to explode


----------



## spokanemom

Maybe we are all going to be dancers in a parade?  

OR...  They are going to put us to work at DCA to do construction on one of the new rides...

Wow, my head is really swimming with ideas now.  Hey, swimming...  New lagoon in DCA...  Again, my mind is swirling...


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> Maybe we are all going to be dancers in a parade?
> 
> *OR...  They are going to put us to work at DCA to do construction on one of the new rides...*
> 
> Wow, my head is really swimming with ideas now.  Hey, swimming...  New lagoon in DCA...  Again, my mind is swirling...




DH is a Forman for a construction company - I can get us all matching DIS hard hats


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> DH is a Forman for a construction company - I can get us all matching DIS hard hats



Do you know how much I would love that?  We are constantly working on our house to restore it!  What a laugh that would be~


----------



## Dodie

I have a guess, but I'm not going to type it. Like someone else said earlier, I don't want to jinx it if I may be right. 

Regardless, this trip the way it stands/stood is an awesome, once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Anything the team manages to tack on (or we tack on ourselves, i.e., our In N Out Burger field trip) is just ICING ON THE PROVERBIAL !


----------



## MatthewT212

Dodie said:


> I have a guess, but I'm not going to type it. Like someone else said earlier, I don't want to jinx it if I may be right.
> 
> Regardless, this trip the way it stands/stood is an awesome, once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Anything the team manages to tack on (or we tack on ourselves, i.e., our In N Out Burger field trip) is just ICING ON THE PROVERBIAL !



I agree 110%!!! I think we are all lucky to be experiencing this together!! 

I feel VERY fortunate!  All that and I'm now booked on the Dec Podcast cruise!


----------



## kab407

MatthewT212 said:


> I agree 110%!!! I think we are all lucky to be experiencing this together!!
> 
> I feel VERY fortunate!  All that and *I'm now booked on the Dec Podcast cruise!*






You will have a blast on PCC 2.0, Matt!  You'll know a bunch of us already.  And, well, the rest will live up to the rep that so earned and  deserve! Watch out for the Dutch woman.  She is trouble!


----------



## macman752

macman752 said:


> Attention Adventurers!
> 
> While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.
> 
> It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.
> 
> The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel.
> 
> OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices.
> 
> Remember to follow the lightsaber!
> 
> As of 1.27.10
> *
> Wednesday, 4.14*
> Circusgirl [Heather]
> Tonya2426 [Tonya]
> Corky441 [Marilee]
> tmli [Tracey]



Bump.


----------



## skunkvette

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I expect it to be a slow week.  So, maybe we can see how many times we can ride Expedition Everest and RNR over and over again or even a repeat of DAP with our own little TSM marathon.
> 
> Jennifer



It is really slow down here now, we have never seen the parks so quiet, but this is our first January trip. We walked on to Soarin' multiple times yesterday and actually got tired of walking in the queue. Test Track was a walk on at noon.

The only line we saw was TSM at 100 minutes at 4PM but my arm is still sore from DAP so we did not bother to see if the wait time was correct.


----------



## kab407

macman752 said:


> Attention Adventurers!
> 
> While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.
> 
> It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.
> 
> The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel.
> 
> OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices.
> 
> Remember to follow the lightsaber!
> 
> As of 1.27.10
> *
> Wednesday, 4.14*
> Circusgirl [Heather]
> Tonya2426 [Tonya]
> Corky441 [Marilee]
> tmli [Tracey]



me me me me


----------



## macman752

kab407 said:


> me me me me



Do you have a preference for a particular day?


----------



## spokanemom

macman752 said:


> Attention Adventurers!
> 
> While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.
> 
> It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.
> 
> The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel.
> 
> OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices.
> 
> Remember to follow the lightsaber!
> 
> As of 1.27.10
> *
> Wednesday, 4.14*
> Circusgirl [Heather]
> Tonya2426 [Tonya]
> Corky441 [Marilee]
> tmli [Tracey]



I am in for the 14th as well.  I don't want to disrupt the Disneyland mojo...


----------



## kab407

macman752 said:


> Do you have a preference for a particular day?



Wednesday works for me.


----------



## Dodie

I thought I'd mentioned it earlier in the thread, but In N Out was penciled in on my spreadsheet for the 14th already - Dodie and Phillip.


----------



## slapwhitey

We're really getting into the swing of things as far as planning this trip. We've booked our additional hotels, purchased some Los Angeles guide books and almost have our plans figured out. Starting to get pretty excited now.

Now if there was only something NEW to get excited about......I'm looking at you Kevin.

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

I want to tell you.

I really do.

I swear.

I'm told I have to wait until we are 1000% sure.

It's giving me shingles to not be able to share this information.

I think I want to tell you more than you want to know.

I'm really bad at this.


----------



## klam_chowder

Wow, this thread's really picked up - I'm so excited to hear the surprise!    You know it's a biggie when John "The Genius" chimes in!  

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Reading thru all the posts, I thought it'd be convenient to keep a separate post on the unofficial gatherings that are happening around ABD - one stop shopping as plans come together.  I'll leave the organizers to maintain their attendee lists. 

Will keep it updated as more things come up; so far, saw these activities (organizer) :


Wed, April 14: In N Out burger run for dinner (macman752 - Dave)
Fri, April 16: Napa Rose dinner (Circusgirl - Heather)

cheers,


----------



## tmli

I was looking at the pictures posted of the construction at DCA.  I know this is ongoing but does anyone have an idea of where it will be at in April?


----------



## PrincessSharon

Oh my goodness, I don't know if I can stand the suspense! I have my suspicions about what it could be, but I'll keep it to myself.  How exciting!

And macman752, you can add me to the list for In N Out Burger!


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> I was looking at the pictures posted of the construction at DCA.  I know this is ongoing but does anyone have an idea of where it will be at in April?



I saw those too this morning - I hope we're not going to be wandering around looking at wooden barricades at every turn bad enough that the River has been drained - those pictures made everything look horrible - I'm hoping it isn't

Also got a DVC newsletter this morning - the pool at the Grand Californian is going down for refurb - almost got a headache  - it's supposed to be completed by the end of March though - fingers crossed on that one


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> I want to tell you.
> 
> I really do.
> 
> I swear.
> 
> I'm told I have to wait until we are 1000% sure.
> 
> *It's giving me shingles to not be able to share this information.*
> 
> I think I want to tell you more than you want to know.
> 
> I'm really bad at this.



Kevin you *must* tell us then - your health is at risk  - I couldn't stand knowing that we were the cause of a severe physical ailment -


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tmli said:


> I was looking at the pictures posted of the construction at DCA.  I know this is ongoing but does anyone have an idea of where it will be at in April?





corky441 said:


> I saw those too this morning - I hope we're not going to be wandering around looking at wooden barricades at every turn bad enough that the River has been drained - those pictures made everything look horrible - I'm hoping it isn't
> 
> Also got a DVC newsletter this morning - the pool at the Grand Californian is going down for refurb - almost got a headache  - it's supposed to be completed by the end of March though - fingers crossed on that one




Unfortunately, the Rivers of America are closed thru the beginning of May (May 6 is the Day I've seen posted)  and World of Color construction is behind schedule.

The good news is that Captain EO is supposed to open in a couple weeks.


----------



## miss missy

I am late in posting and havent been around, but unfortunatly, I had to cancel this trip. Very sad.  Something came up and I just can't do it at this time. I just want to wish everyone an awesome time and please please enjoy every moment!!  I am sad, but still very thrilled for all of you that are going!! Don't know what is worse,  not meeting all of you, or missing such a great trip   It's ouch on top of ouch.  

Wishing you all the best trip ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I want to tell you.
> 
> I really do.
> 
> I swear.
> 
> I'm told I have to wait until we are 1000% sure.
> 
> It's giving me shingles to not be able to share this information.
> 
> I think I want to tell you more than you want to know.
> 
> I'm really bad at this.



And this is why we call you the *King of Taunting*

We love you all the same!


----------



## macman752

spokanemom said:


> I am in for the 14th as well.  I don't want to disrupt the Disneyland mojo...



Done



Dodie said:


> I thought I'd mentioned it earlier in the thread, but In N Out was penciled in on my spreadsheet for the 14th already - Dodie and Phillip.



Done



klam_chowder said:


> Reading thru all the posts, I thought it'd be convenient to keep a separate post on the unofficial gatherings that are happening around ABD - one stop shopping as plans come together.  I'll leave the organizers to maintain their attendee lists.
> 
> Will keep it updated as more things come up; so far, saw these activities (organizer) :
> 
> 
> Wed, April 14: In N Out burger run for dinner (macman752 - Dave)
> Fri, April 16: Napa Rose dinner (Circusgirl - Heather)
> 
> cheers,
> 
> 
> PS. Dave,  pls add me to In N Out



Done.

Karen, I tried to send you a PM but you are at your saved message limit. Let me know when you are able to received more messages.



PrincessSharon said:


> Oh my goodness, I don't know if I can stand the suspense! I have my suspicions about what it could be, but I'll keep it to myself.  How exciting!
> 
> And macman752, you can add me to the list for In N Out Burger!



With pleasure, your majesty!


----------



## macman752

kab407 said:


> Wednesday works for me.



Got it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Kat and I are good for the 14th and the 16th!


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyKevin said:


> I want to tell you.
> 
> I really do.
> 
> I swear.
> 
> I'm told I have to wait until we are 1000% sure.
> 
> It's giving me shingles to not be able to share this information.
> 
> I think I want to tell you more than you want to know.
> 
> I'm really bad at this.



Cathy and I  saw Kevin and John last night, and Kevin is absolutely bursting about this surprise but both Kevin and John agree until it is officially official - mumm is the word, no matter how hard we tried to get a hint, they refused to tip their hand.

It must be BIG !!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

skunkvette said:


> Cathy and I  saw Kevin and John last night, and Kevin is absolutely bursting about this surprise but both Kevin and John agree until it is officially official - mumm is the word, no matter how hard we tried to get a hint, they refused to tip their hand.
> 
> It must be BIG !!!



By the way Frank...you were right about the 60 day thing for the Disney Museum.

It's 60 days from the actual date.


----------



## jmccormick

Febuary 1, 2010 - Burbank, Ca.  Walt Disney Television today announced that they have given the greenlight to a new reality show and while the title has not yet been announced, the show will loosely follow the concept of the highly popular MTV series The Jersey Shore, (that is except for drinking).  Disney tapped real live Jersey Shore native Pete "The Situation" Werner of the Orlando production company "DU" to serve as executive producer for the show.  "Disney came to us for a proposal, I could think of only one idea to pitch" said Werner.  "It will be west coast version of the MTV show, only with a family theme" Werner continued.  "They (MTV) placed their cast in a house on the shore and they have them working at T-Shirt shop on the boardwalk, we're going to put our group in a hotel at Disneyland, and we'll have them working at the various concessions and rides at the California attraction".  Werner concluded by saying, I was born on the Jersey Shore, I know the Jersey Shore, the Jersey Shore is a friend of mine, and MTV, youre not the Jersey Shore.

Sources close to the project, while not giving out specific details, indicated that the cast will be involved in all aspects of "making the magic happen", from working behind the scenes in the many support roles to actually performing in the public "on stage" activities such as parades and working in gift stores.  Several of the cast will even be asked to perform the Tinker Bell Drop from atop the 94 foot tall Sleeping Beauty Castle.  Las Vegas based Flying By Foy has been retained to work with the cast, none of whom have ever been involved in these types of stunts. 

According to Werner, "The hook that will grab the viewers is that none of the cast has any idea what theyre getting into.  They think they're coming for a Disney Adventure Vacation.  Heck, they even paid their own way to get here; the folks at Disney really loved that part".  "We'll get to see their reaction on the first night when they see what they'll be asked to do, and as the week goes on, see the friendships and bonds grow as can only happen when youre in the trenches serving snow cones on a hot California day." 

Its reported that the cast will first hear of the real nature of their "adventure" during a first night dinner event. Numbering forty, they will be coming from all parts of the country.  The shooting schedule for the show, which received an 8 episode order, is set to be completed over a 5 day period.    

Famed TV director Kevin "You can never get to" Klose was tapped to get the most out of the naive cast.  "When I first heard from Pete that this was a go, all I could say was Oh My God,  just the thought of getting eight one-hour shows taped in the time we've been given by Disney, it would be impossible, said Klose. At first I was not even going to do it, but Pete promised that catering would be serving Dole Whips and I was in.  By the time taping beings in mid-April, Klose, who is noted for his direction of football games for ESPN should be well rested and ready for what promises to be a round the clock marathon guiding six camera crews.  

Co-executive producer Walter "DJ Echols has been quoted as saying "At this point, the only thing we've told the cast is that they better be in shape,  theyre in for a real surprise when they get here. And to quote Nietzsche, That which does not kill us makes us stronger.  I hope that our cast will feel that way when this is over.  Neither Werner or Klose commented on Echols statement.  

The show is set to run sometime in the summer 2010.   


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kevin, see what happens when young minds are left to think about surprises?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kab407

jmccormick said:


> Febuary 1, 2010 - Burbank, Ca.  Walt Disney Television today announced that they have given the greenlight to a new reality show and while the title has not yet been announced, the show will loosely follow the concept of the highly popular MTV series The Jersey Shore, (that is except for drinking).  Disney tapped real live Jersey Shore native Pete "The Situation" Werner of the Orlando production company "DU" to serve as executive producer for the show.  "Disney came to us for a proposal, I could think of only one idea to pitch" said Werner.  "It will be west coast version of the MTV show, only with a family theme" Werner continued.  "They (MTV) placed their cast in a house on the shore and they have them working at T-Shirt shop on the boardwalk, we're going to put our group in a hotel at Disneyland, and we'll have them working at the various concessions and rides at the California attraction".  Werner concluded by saying, I was born on the Jersey Shore, I know the Jersey Shore, the Jersey Shore is a friend of mine, and MTV, youre not the Jersey Shore.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Kevin, see what happens when young minds are left to think about surprises?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------




Can't breath.........


----------



## stenogoddess

Awesome!


----------



## spokanemom

That is HYSTERICAL!!!!!


----------



## Circusgirl

Fantastico!


----------



## DisneyKevin

jmccormick said:


> Klose, who is noted for his direction of football games for ESPN



That made me snort.

I've warned Security about you......


----------



## aspen37

Holly Cannoli that was AWESOME!


----------



## corky441

you know . . . reading that within a few minutes of waking up, it took a few minutes til it kicked in - 

OMG - that is so good -


----------



## tmli

That is freaking hilarious!!!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> World of Color construction is behind schedule.
> 
> The good news is that Captain EO is supposed to open in a couple weeks.



I was hoping the consolation prize for all the RoA stuff being down would be a soft viewing of WoC  

Heard any rumors on long the run will be for Capt EO? 



macman752 said:


> Karen, I tried to send you a PM but you are at your saved message limit. Let me know when you are able to received more messages.



Yeah, the limit on that is a real pain, it's always seems full. I'll PM you my e-mail address - is it possible to msg me that way? 



jmccormick said:


> Febuary 1, 2010 - Burbank, Ca.  Walt Disney Television today announced that they have given the greenlight to a new reality show



     call 911 for me...OMG, I can't breath   

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

jmccormick said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Kevin, see what happens when young minds are left to think about surprises?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------



 HYSTERICAL!!!! 

Do you write press releases in real life? 

I hope Pete sees this.


----------



## MatthewT212

So this why Pete isn't hosting the show as much!. He is now a Producer!
 

The funny thing is this could be a great reality show for the Disney Channel!   



jmccormick said:


> Febuary 1, 2010 - Burbank, Ca.  Walt Disney Television today announced that they have given the greenlight to a new reality show and while the title has not yet been announced, the show will loosely follow the concept of the highly popular MTV series The Jersey Shore, (that is except for drinking).  Disney tapped real live Jersey Shore native Pete "The Situation" Werner of the Orlando production company "DU" to serve as executive producer for the show.  "Disney came to us for a proposal, I could think of only one idea to pitch" said Werner.  "It will be west coast version of the MTV show, only with a family theme" Werner continued.  "They (MTV) placed their cast in a house on the shore and they have them working at T-Shirt shop on the boardwalk, we're going to put our group in a hotel at Disneyland, and we'll have them working at the various concessions and rides at the California attraction".  Werner concluded by saying, I was born on the Jersey Shore, I know the Jersey Shore, the Jersey Shore is a friend of mine, and MTV, youre not the Jersey Shore.
> 
> Sources close to the project, while not giving out specific details, indicated that the cast will be involved in all aspects of "making the magic happen", from working behind the scenes in the many support roles to actually performing in the public "on stage" activities such as parades and working in gift stores.  Several of the cast will even be asked to perform the Tinker Bell Drop from atop the 94 foot tall Sleeping Beauty Castle.  Las Vegas based Flying By Foy has been retained to work with the cast, none of whom have ever been involved in these types of stunts.
> 
> According to Werner, "The hook that will grab the viewers is that none of the cast has any idea what theyre getting into.  They think they're coming for a Disney Adventure Vacation.  Heck, they even paid their own way to get here; the folks at Disney really loved that part".  "We'll get to see their reaction on the first night when they see what they'll be asked to do, and as the week goes on, see the friendships and bonds grow as can only happen when youre in the trenches serving snow cones on a hot California day."
> 
> Its reported that the cast will first hear of the real nature of their "adventure" during a first night dinner event. Numbering forty, they will be coming from all parts of the country.  The shooting schedule for the show, which received an 8 episode order, is set to be completed over a 5 day period.
> 
> Famed TV director Kevin "You can never get to" Klose was tapped to get the most out of the naive cast.  "When I first heard from Pete that this was a go, all I could say was Oh My God,  just the thought of getting eight one-hour shows taped in the time we've been given by Disney, it would be impossible, said Klose. At first I was not even going to do it, but Pete promised that catering would be serving Dole Whips and I was in.  By the time taping beings in mid-April, Klose, who is noted for his direction of football games for ESPN should be well rested and ready for what promises to be a round the clock marathon guiding six camera crews.
> 
> Co-executive producer Walter "DJ Echols has been quoted as saying "At this point, the only thing we've told the cast is that they better be in shape,  theyre in for a real surprise when they get here. And to quote Nietzsche, That which does not kill us makes us stronger.  I hope that our cast will feel that way when this is over.  Neither Werner or Klose commented on Echols statement.
> 
> The show is set to run sometime in the summer 2010.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Kevin, see what happens when young minds are left to think about surprises?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PrincessSharon

jmccormick said:


> Febuary 1, 2010 - Burbank, Ca.  Walt Disney Television today announced that they have given the greenlight to a new reality show and while the title has not yet been announced, the show will loosely follow the concept of the highly popular MTV series The Jersey Shore, (that is except for drinking).  Disney tapped real live Jersey Shore native Pete "The Situation" Werner of the Orlando production company "DU" to serve as executive producer for the show.  "Disney came to us for a proposal, I could think of only one idea to pitch" said Werner.  "It will be west coast version of the MTV show, only with a family theme" Werner continued.  "They (MTV) placed their cast in a house on the shore and they have them working at T-Shirt shop on the boardwalk, we're going to put our group in a hotel at Disneyland, and we'll have them working at the various concessions and rides at the California attraction".  Werner concluded by saying, I was born on the Jersey Shore, I know the Jersey Shore, the Jersey Shore is a friend of mine, and MTV, youre not the Jersey Shore.
> 
> Sources close to the project, while not giving out specific details, indicated that the cast will be involved in all aspects of "making the magic happen", from working behind the scenes in the many support roles to actually performing in the public "on stage" activities such as parades and working in gift stores.  Several of the cast will even be asked to perform the Tinker Bell Drop from atop the 94 foot tall Sleeping Beauty Castle.  Las Vegas based Flying By Foy has been retained to work with the cast, none of whom have ever been involved in these types of stunts.
> 
> According to Werner, "The hook that will grab the viewers is that none of the cast has any idea what theyre getting into.  They think they're coming for a Disney Adventure Vacation.  Heck, they even paid their own way to get here; the folks at Disney really loved that part".  "We'll get to see their reaction on the first night when they see what they'll be asked to do, and as the week goes on, see the friendships and bonds grow as can only happen when youre in the trenches serving snow cones on a hot California day."
> 
> Its reported that the cast will first hear of the real nature of their "adventure" during a first night dinner event. Numbering forty, they will be coming from all parts of the country.  The shooting schedule for the show, which received an 8 episode order, is set to be completed over a 5 day period.
> 
> Famed TV director Kevin "You can never get to" Klose was tapped to get the most out of the naive cast.  "When I first heard from Pete that this was a go, all I could say was Oh My God,  just the thought of getting eight one-hour shows taped in the time we've been given by Disney, it would be impossible, said Klose. At first I was not even going to do it, but Pete promised that catering would be serving Dole Whips and I was in.  By the time taping beings in mid-April, Klose, who is noted for his direction of football games for ESPN should be well rested and ready for what promises to be a round the clock marathon guiding six camera crews.
> 
> Co-executive producer Walter "DJ Echols has been quoted as saying "At this point, the only thing we've told the cast is that they better be in shape,  theyre in for a real surprise when they get here. And to quote Nietzsche, That which does not kill us makes us stronger.  I hope that our cast will feel that way when this is over.  Neither Werner or Klose commented on Echols statement.
> 
> The show is set to run sometime in the summer 2010.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Kevin, see what happens when young minds are left to think about surprises?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------



That's awesome! 

Is this a good time to request a spot as a bellhop at the Tower of Terror?


----------



## 3guysandagal

VERY GOOD!


----------



## macman752

Very funny. Thanks for making me smile--a lot.


----------



## macman752

3guysandagal said:


> Kat and I are good for the 14th and the 16th!



Have you down for the 14th.


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Have you down for the 14th.



Thank you! Can't miss this!


----------



## katscradle

miss missy said:


> I am late in posting and havent been around, but unfortunatly, I had to cancel this trip. Very sad.  Something came up and I just can't do it at this time. I just want to wish everyone an awesome time and please please enjoy every moment!!  I am sad, but still very thrilled for all of you that are going!! Don't know what is worse,  not meeting all of you, or missing such a great trip   It's ouch on top of ouch.
> 
> Wishing you all the best trip ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I am so sorry you had to cancel. 
Hoping to meet you on one of our future trips!


----------



## jmccormick

Glad everyone enjoyed the news about the reality show.  I was doing some painting over the weekend and the idea of "what if" came to mind, and since Kevin is still being so tight lipped, I figured that I would just speculate as to the wildest thing it could be; and in real life, I write software, not press releases so I'm doubly grateful that it gave you a laugh.


----------



## klam_chowder

got my airfare  

should be in Hollywood by Sunday noon and heading out on the verrrrrry last flight on the last day of our Adventure! 

Heather, I'd  to join your table at Napa Rose 

cheers,


----------



## DisneyTaylors

At WDW right now and the weather finally cooperated and produced a true gem today.  We had a blast at Epcot today and noticed quite a bit more folks out as the rain seems to have let up for a day or so.  This has been a great trip but we keep mentioning the April trip at times as our eagerness is almost beyond control.    Talk to you all soon.

- Bill


----------



## tmli

Booked our Warner Brothers Studio Tour for April 12th.  We decided on the deluxe tour for $198.00 per person.  The tour only runs once a day and has a maximum of 12....anyone one else planning on doing this?

Does anyone know the easiest way to get to the studios without a car?


----------



## stenogoddess

Yeah Klam!  Booking airfare is always such a big step!

Bill:  Glad y'all are having a good time.  I hope the ribs are enjoying their "do over" 

Add me and Jeri to the In & Out Burger field trip, please!


----------



## stenogoddess

miss missy said:


> I am late in posting and havent been around, but unfortunatly, I had to cancel this trip. Very sad.  Something came up and I just can't do it at this time. I just want to wish everyone an awesome time and please please enjoy every moment!!  I am sad, but still very thrilled for all of you that are going!! Don't know what is worse,  not meeting all of you, or missing such a great trip   It's ouch on top of ouch.
> 
> Wishing you all the best trip ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  so sorry we'll miss you on this trip.  I hope whatever is going on that caused the cancel works itself out soon!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> Bill:  Glad y'all are having a good time.  I hope the ribs are enjoying their "do over"



Thanks Lauren!  :  The rib has held up great and I have been able to enjoy every ride...multiple times.  

- Bill


----------



## macman752

tmli said:


> Booked our Warner Brothers Studio Tour for April 12th.  We decided on the deluxe tour for $198.00 per person.  The tour only runs once a day and has a maximum of 12....anyone one else planning on doing this?
> 
> Does anyone know the easiest way to get to the studios without a car?



We are thinking about doing it on the 13th. It looks like you can get there using public transportation. Not a problem getting to the studio but we don't want to be late for the first night activities.


----------



## macman752

DisneyTaylors said:


> At WDW right now and the weather finally cooperated and produced a true gem today.  We had a blast at Epcot today and noticed quite a bit more folks out as the rain seems to have let up for a day or so.  This has been a great trip but we keep mentioning the April trip at times as our eagerness is almost beyond control.    Talk to you all soon.
> 
> - Bill



Bill,

  The weather was great today. The rest of the week looks to be good, overcast but not cold. Enjoy your Mulligan.


----------



## klam_chowder

DisneyTaylors said:


> Thanks Lauren!  :  The rib has held up great and I have been able to enjoy every ride...multiple times.
> 
> - Bill





cheers,


----------



## stenogoddess

tmli said:


> Booked our Warner Brothers Studio Tour for April 12th.  We decided on the deluxe tour for $198.00 per person.  The tour only runs once a day and has a maximum of 12....anyone one else planning on doing this?
> 
> Does anyone know the easiest way to get to the studios without a car?



We will be on this tour with you!


----------



## tmli

That's great!!!  Hopefully there will be more of us as well!


----------



## spokanemom

For any of you heading out to CA really early AND if you are Big Bang Theory fans, there will be a taping on April 6.  They have not started issuing tickets for this day, but will soon.  Check out tvtickets.com


----------



## Dodie

spokanemom said:


> For any of you heading out to CA really early AND if you are Big Bang Theory fans, there will be a taping on April 6.  They have not started issuing tickets for this day, but will soon.  Check out tvtickets.com



We did this on our last trip to Disneyland in 2001. We got tickets to see a taping of _Everybody Loves Raymond_. It was a great experience. Lots of fun and very different than anything you've ever done if you've not been to a taping before.  Sometimes we'll see that episode in reruns and say to ourselves that they're playing "our Raymond."


----------



## jmccormick

tmli said:


> That's great!!!  Hopefully there will be more of us as well!



We'll be there also...  Jim & Linda


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> For any of you heading out to CA really early AND if you are Big Bang Theory fans, there will be a taping on April 6.  They have not started issuing tickets for this day, but will soon.  Check out tvtickets.com



Darn - I love that show but we don't arrive until Saturday the 10th


----------



## stenogoddess

jmccormick said:


> We'll be there also...  Jim & Linda



Yeah!  I think it's going to be really fun.  I hope Stars Hallow is still there and looking the same.  I LOVED Gilmore Girls!


----------



## tardis1029

tmli said:


> Booked our Warner Brothers Studio Tour for April 12th.  We decided on the deluxe tour for $198.00 per person.  The tour only runs once a day and has a maximum of 12....anyone one else planning on doing this?
> 
> Does anyone know the easiest way to get to the studios without a car?



Just booked the WB tour ourselves.Looks like great fun.


----------



## tmli

Wow, it looks like we are going to take that tour over!!  We would love to see something from Big Bang Theory!

How is everyone getting there?  We will probably be doing public transport or taxi as we won't have a car.


----------



## spokanemom

spokanemom said:


> For any of you heading out to CA really early AND if you are Big Bang Theory fans, there will be a taping on April 6.  They have not started issuing tickets for this day, but will soon.  Check out tvtickets.com



Two and a Half Men is filming on the 9th!  That is really the one that I wanted to see, but I don't fly in until the 10th.  Ugh.  I really need a vacation that lasts about 6 weeks...


----------



## PrincessSharon

tmli said:


> Wow, it looks like we are going to take that tour over!!  We would love to see something from Big Bang Theory!
> 
> How is everyone getting there?  We will probably be doing public transport or taxi as we won't have a car.



I'll be on that tour too! I'll be staying in Santa Monica, so I'm driving.


----------



## corky441

*9 WEEKS*

9 weeks from today I will have my 4 fur babies at their "camp"

9 weeks from today I will be still be packing 

9 weeks from today I will be arranging for a cab to the airport

9 weeks from today I will be doing my online check-in for the airline and printing our boarding passes 

9 weeks from today I will be searching everywhere to find the #$*@ timers for the lamps

9 weeks from today I will be charging cell phones, iPods & my Kindle

9 weeks from today I will still be deciding what to wear on the plane

*9 weeks from tomorrow we leave!!!!

*


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> *9 WEEKS*
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will have my 4 fur babies at their "camp"
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will be still be packing
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will be arranging for a cab to the airport
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will be doing my online check-in for the airline and printing our boarding passes
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will be searching everywhere to find the #$*@ timers for the lamps
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will be charging cell phones, iPods & my Kindle
> 
> 9 weeks from today I will still be deciding what to wear on the plane
> 
> *9 weeks from tomorrow we leave!!!!
> 
> *



This makes me so happy!


----------



## klam_chowder

The countdown continues.   I'm heading to the Olympics so won't be checking in as often. Looks like I might miss the chat & "announcement" - someone pls post the details here when they're released. 

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

Nine weeks from today *we'll *be getting ready for our flight to California!


----------



## corky441

klam_chowder said:


> The countdown continues.   I'm heading to the Olympics so won't be checking in as often. Looks like I might miss the chat & "announcement" - someone pls post the details here when they're released.
> 
> cheers,



Have a great time at the Olympics Karen  - I am so jealous 

Don't worry about missing a thing - if anything important comes along we'll get in touch no problem


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> Nine weeks from today *we'll *be getting ready for our flight to California!



Sorry about your Colts Dodie 

but just think - *9 weeks from tomorrow the adventure officially begins *


----------



## MerriePoppins

Bring on the SUNSHINE !!!!!    

This is going to be an amazing trip


----------



## Dodie

<-----------is hoping that Pete's current "OMG!!!!!" thread here on the Podcast Board is referencing the big "surprise" for our trip that Kevin's been working on and that papers have been signed so we can find out what's going on soon.  

A girl can dream.


----------



## slapwhitey

Dodie said:


> <-----------is hoping that Pete's current "OMG!!!!!" thread here on the Podcast Board is referencing the big "surprise" for our trip that Kevin's been working on and that papers have been signed so we can find out what's going on soon.
> 
> A girl can dream.



I'm with you Dodie!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill is off in sunny Seattle this week on business.  So, it's just me and the kids holding down the fort.  I had to go pick-up DS9 early from school today because he is sick.  There's a stomach bug going around school.  Now, I need to make sure I keep the other kids healthy.  

  We had an amazing time at WDW last week.  Very low crowds.  It did rain a few days.  But, we still got out and had fun.  A rainy day at WDW, is better than a day at home IMO!   I discovered we are *NOT* a poncho-wearing family.  We bought some a few trips back and used them once.  Those things are so uncomfortable.  I felt like I was being choked and they retain so much of your body's heat.  So, we put on jackets to brave the rain.  I just threw them in the dryer when we got back into the room.  Another reason I love DVC.   The in-room washer and dryer is the best!  

We ventured out into the rain on Monday for a wet day at MK.   Never have I seen *NO WAIT *for Space Mountain.  I think the wait time listed 20 minutes.  But, it was walk-on.  We rode it a few times.    Same on Tuesday.  We went to DHS and walked-on RNR and ToT.  The only wait was the usual TSM.  Even that only posted a 30 minutes stand-by line.  Luckily, Bill got us FPs and we bypassed that line.  We've never been to WDW in January/February before.  So, I wasn't sure what to expect crowd-wise and weather-wise.  We did encounter a few Brazilian tour groups.  I was almost trampled by a heard exiting the stretching room at the Haunted Mansion.  Besides that, they were well-mannered.  I think we left just in time.  I over-heard some CMs in DTD complaining about the cheerleading competition girls.  We've been at WDW during Pop Warner and had no problems with the boys and girls. However, I guess the cheerleading competion girls are a handful and loud.  

We ended up driving home a different way on Saturday to avoid traveling near New Orleans.  We listened to some Podcasts in the car and my ears perked up when Corey and Julie were talking about the Disney Exhibit in New Orleans.  I was a little bummed me made a detour.  Because, I was going to try and talk Bill into making a "quick" trip into NO to see the Exhibit and beignets at Cafe du Monde.    We found a new family-favorite traveling hotel called Country Inn and Suites.  They have a room big enough for our family (one-bedroom suite with two queen beds and a separate room with a sofa-sleeper).  It was reasonably priced at $119 with our AAA discount.  

It is always nice to come home and sink into your own bed.  Hotel beds just aren't the same.  We slept like babies Saturday night.  

  I am currently working on getting a sitter for our kids during our ABD Trip.  My Mom isn't able to watch the kids afterall.  We are going to try Nannies4Hire.  We live near a couple of Universities.  So, I am hoping to find someone young enough to keep up with the kids and eager for some extra money.  Wish us luck! 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

jmccormick said:


> Febuary 1, 2010 - Burbank, Ca.  Walt Disney Television today announced that they have given the greenlight to a new reality show and while the title has not yet been announced, the show will loosely follow the concept of the highly popular MTV series The Jersey Shore, (that is except for drinking).  Disney tapped real live Jersey Shore native Pete "The Situation" Werner of the Orlando production company "DU" to serve as executive producer for the show.  "Disney came to us for a proposal, I could think of only one idea to pitch" said Werner.  "It will be west coast version of the MTV show, only with a family theme" Werner continued.  "They (MTV) placed their cast in a house on the shore and they have them working at T-Shirt shop on the boardwalk, we're going to put our group in a hotel at Disneyland, and we'll have them working at the various concessions and rides at the California attraction".  Werner concluded by saying, I was born on the Jersey Shore, I know the Jersey Shore, the Jersey Shore is a friend of mine, and MTV, youre not the Jersey Shore.
> 
> Sources close to the project, while not giving out specific details, indicated that the cast will be involved in all aspects of "making the magic happen", from working behind the scenes in the many support roles to actually performing in the public "on stage" activities such as parades and working in gift stores.  Several of the cast will even be asked to perform the Tinker Bell Drop from atop the 94 foot tall Sleeping Beauty Castle.  Las Vegas based Flying By Foy has been retained to work with the cast, none of whom have ever been involved in these types of stunts.
> 
> According to Werner, "The hook that will grab the viewers is that none of the cast has any idea what theyre getting into.  They think they're coming for a Disney Adventure Vacation.  Heck, they even paid their own way to get here; the folks at Disney really loved that part".  "We'll get to see their reaction on the first night when they see what they'll be asked to do, and as the week goes on, see the friendships and bonds grow as can only happen when youre in the trenches serving snow cones on a hot California day."
> 
> Its reported that the cast will first hear of the real nature of their "adventure" during a first night dinner event. Numbering forty, they will be coming from all parts of the country.  The shooting schedule for the show, which received an 8 episode order, is set to be completed over a 5 day period.
> 
> Famed TV director Kevin "You can never get to" Klose was tapped to get the most out of the naive cast.  "When I first heard from Pete that this was a go, all I could say was Oh My God,  just the thought of getting eight one-hour shows taped in the time we've been given by Disney, it would be impossible, said Klose. At first I was not even going to do it, but Pete promised that catering would be serving Dole Whips and I was in.  By the time taping beings in mid-April, Klose, who is noted for his direction of football games for ESPN should be well rested and ready for what promises to be a round the clock marathon guiding six camera crews.
> 
> Co-executive producer Walter "DJ Echols has been quoted as saying "At this point, the only thing we've told the cast is that they better be in shape,  theyre in for a real surprise when they get here. And to quote Nietzsche, That which does not kill us makes us stronger.  I hope that our cast will feel that way when this is over.  Neither Werner or Klose commented on Echols statement.
> 
> The show is set to run sometime in the summer 2010.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Kevin, see what happens when young minds are left to think about surprises?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------



 *That is priceless!* 

Any news on when we get to have a chat room to discuss the *BIG *surprise?????? 

 Jennifer


----------



## Circusgirl

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Bill is off in sunny Seattle this week on business.  So, it's just me and the kids holding down the fort.  I had to go pick-up DS9 early from school today because he is sick.  There's a stomach bug going around school.  Now, I need to make sure I keep the other kids healthy.
> 
> We had an amazing time at WDW last week.  Very low crowds.  It did rain a few days.  But, we still got out and had fun.  A rainy day at WDW, is better than a day at home IMO!   I discovered we are *NOT* a poncho-wearing family.  We bought some a few trips back and used them once.  Those things are so uncomfortable.  I felt like I was being choked and they retain so much of your body's heat.  So, we put on jackets to brave the rain.  I just threw them in the dryer when we got back into the room.  Another reason I love DVC.   The in-room washer and dryer is the best!
> 
> We ventured out into the rain on Monday for a wet day at MK.   Never have I seen *NO WAIT *for Space Mountain.  I think the wait time listed 20 minutes.  But, it was walk-on.  We rode it a few times.    Same on Tuesday.  We went to DHS and walked-on RNR and ToT.  The only wait was the usual TSM.  Even that only posted a 30 minutes stand-by line.  Luckily, Bill got us FPs and we bypassed that line.  We've never been to WDW in January/February before.  So, I wasn't sure what to expect crowd-wise and weather-wise.  We did encounter a few Brazilian tour groups.  I was almost trampled by a heard exiting the stretching room at the Haunted Mansion.  Besides that, they were well-mannered.  I think we left just in time.  I over-heard some CMs in DTD complaining about the cheerleading competition girls.  We've been at WDW during Pop Warner and had no problems with the boys and girls. However, I guess the cheerleading competion girls are a handful and loud.
> 
> We ended up driving home a different way on Saturday to avoid traveling near New Orleans.  We listened to some Podcasts in the car and my ears perked up when Corey and Julie were talking about the Disney Exhibit in New Orleans.  I was a little bummed me made a detour.  Because, I was going to try and talk Bill into making a "quick" trip into NO to see the Exhibit and beignets at Cafe du Monde.    We found a new family-favorite traveling hotel called Country Inn and Suites.  They have a room big enough for our family (one-bedroom suite with two queen beds and a separate room with a sofa-sleeper).  It was reasonably priced at $119 with our AAA discount.
> 
> It is always nice to come home and sink into your own bed.  Hotel beds just aren't the same.  We slept like babies Saturday night.
> 
> I am currently working on getting a sitter for our kids during our ABD Trip.  My Mom isn't able to watch the kids afterall.  We are going to try Nannies4Hire.  We live near a couple of Universities.  So, I am hoping to find someone young enough to keep up with the kids and eager for some extra money.  Wish us luck!
> 
> Jennifer




Good luck!

Glad you had such a good time (finally!)  The uncrowded times are .


----------



## Circusgirl

In just over 8 weeks we'll be crossing this threshhold:










and checking in here:










We'll also be seeing this:










and this:










  Even without knowing if there is a fabulous  head exploding surprise or not, I am a tiny bit excited!


----------



## corky441

Hi Jen - Hi Bill 

So glad you had a great time at WDW - even in the rain. I agree about those ponchos too, I always feel like I'm getting ready to be put out to the curb for garbage day. 
Rainy days do have their advantage sometimes - especially when it comes to wait-times 

Hope you find a suitable sitter for the kids for our ABD adventure. I can't believe it is just around the corner now - seems like it was so far off and now it's actually list making time


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Heather, (BTW - We almost named our daughter Heather.  It is such a pretty name.  However, DS9 was into Clifford the Big Red Dog back then and Emily Elizabeth just barely beat out Heather.  I didn't realize her name was so popular until I read the 2002 baby names.  Is it too late to rename her Heather???? )

  Thanks for the pictures.  They have got me *MORE* excited.  We briskly walked through the lobby of the GC on our way to breakfast at the Storytellers Cafe one morning.  Three kids, hungry, there was no stopping them that morning.    So, we didn't take the time to look at the lobby area that much.  It looks beautiful and very inviting.  

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

Heather - the pics are great. 

I am so excited for this trip to begin, Can't wait to see it all in person. 

I've been waiting 50 years for this trip


----------



## aspen37

Jen, I'm glad you guys had a nice trip. I hope you find someone to watch the kids soon.

Heather, those pictures were great! I'm starting to get excited about this trip. I haven't been to LA for a year and a half and can't wait!


----------



## Circusgirl

Planning for this trip is so completely different than for other trips.  I don't have as much as usual to obsess over, and am actually enjoying having the majority of the scheduling and arrangements managed for me.  After buying my plane tickets I'm down to scheduling meals for the two days I'm staying after the Adventure, and trying to find a great deal for a hotel for the very last night.  I was hoping for the Paradise Pier at an AP rate, but the rates on all the DLR hotels are quite high right now.  I've got the GC for one extra night, and have a reservation at the Fairfield Anaheim in case nothing better turns up for the last night.  In the I love a good deal department I got a $25.00 credit back from Alaska on my inbound flight when the price dropped $4.00 after I had already purchased my ticket.  (They only give credits in increments of $25.00, so that was a total win.)  I hadn't yet purchased my return ticket, so I waited until the credit arrived and then used it for the return.  Sweet.

But I can't not obsess, so I've been looking at my pictures from last year.  Here are more enticements of things to come:



After going off to Neverland:









we might take in the scenery:









and then head to New Oreleans Square for some gustatory delights:
















More sweet dreams tomorrow!


----------



## corky441

Don't know what's making me drool more -

the pic of the Matterhorn or the food


----------



## Dodie

Two hours on the phone with Delta today and poor Kevin's going to get ANOTHER flight schedule change e-mail from me.


We originally booked on Northwest. 
Delta has since absorbed Northwest. 
Northwest had already changed the flights a couple of times.  (Hence, multiple emails to Kevin.) 
Then they became Delta flights. 
At first Delta didn't change much about the flights, just made them Delta instead of NWA with the same flight numbers. 
However, sometime in the past two days they had totally up-ended my entire itinerary without even letting me know. I just happened to check and boom - everything was different. Direct flights were connecting flights. The connection on the return trip wasn't even possible. Amazing.
I know there's a huge mess out east and lots of people are rescheduling flights today, but I wanted to get it taken care of asap, so I held. And held. And held.  Finally got a nice Sky Miles representative who worked through it all with me, only to find that he wasn't authorized to actually make the change in the system because it was due to a schedule change. He had to transfer me to someone who could do it manually.  More holding. Finally, I think it's all worked out.

One major change is that we're now getting to LA very early on Monday morning instead of very late that night, so we'll have more time for exploring. However, I know it's doubtful that the hotel will have a room ready for us at 9:30/10:00 a.m. 

Thanks for reading my vent.  Back to celebrating the impending trip!


----------



## corky441

Dodie -

Can't believe you didn't get so much as an e-mail from them with their scheduing changes they made to your itinerary - 

It's a good thing you're checking your flights on your own - I can't imagine getting to the airport the day of my trip and finding out my flights were gone.

We're flying JetBlue and while I don't have the schedule change issues, I check my itineraries often because if the fares go down, they give me a credit to use on another flight. That was how we could afford to fly down for DISapalooza - the flights were practically free  

Enjoy your time time sight seeing - as long as the hotel holds your bags for you, gtrab a map & a cab and go exploring


----------



## macman752

Heather, thanks for the picture of the Pomme Frites and Monte Cristo. Cafe Oleans was the first place we dined on our first trip to Disneyland in September.
After 7 hours of flying and about 12 hours since my last real meal I dined on the exact things in your picture.

Can't wait to try them again!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> Two hours on the phone with Delta today and poor Kevin's going to get ANOTHER flight schedule change e-mail from me.
> 
> 
> We originally booked on Northwest.
> Delta has since absorbed Northwest.
> Northwest had already changed the flights a couple of times.  (Hence, multiple emails to Kevin.)
> Then they became Delta flights.
> At first Delta didn't change much about the flights, just made them Delta instead of NWA with the same flight numbers.
> However, sometime in the past two days they had totally up-ended my entire itinerary without even letting me know. I just happened to check and boom - everything was different. Direct flights were connecting flights. The connection on the return trip wasn't even possible. Amazing.
> I know there's a huge mess out east and lots of people are rescheduling flights today, but I wanted to get it taken care of asap, so I held. And held. And held.  Finally got a nice Sky Miles representative who worked through it all with me, only to find that he wasn't authorized to actually make the change in the system because it was due to a schedule change. He had to transfer me to someone who could do it manually.  More holding. Finally, I think it's all worked out.
> 
> One major change is that we're now getting to LA very early on Monday morning instead of very late that night, so we'll have more time for exploring. However, I know it's doubtful that the hotel will have a room ready for us at 9:30/10:00 a.m.
> 
> Thanks for reading my vent.  Back to celebrating the impending trip!



I've got your back Dodie.

I sent an email.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> I've got your back Dodie.
> 
> I sent an email.


----------



## Circusgirl

Dodie -

Sorry about the madness with Delta!  I have heard similar tales from other travelers about multiple itinerary changes that are never for the better.  Glad it's all settled and that you have more time to play.



I'm looking forward to space:










and falling:










but not spinning.


----------



## Circusgirl

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Heather, (BTW - We almost named our daughter Heather.  It is such a pretty name.  However, DS9 was into Clifford the Big Red Dog back then and Emily Elizabeth just barely beat out Heather.  I didn't realize her name was so popular until I read the 2002 baby names.  Is it too late to rename her Heather???? )
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.  They have got me *MORE* excited.  We briskly walked through the lobby of the GC on our way to breakfast at the Storytellers Cafe one morning.  Three kids, hungry, there was no stopping them that morning.    So, we didn't take the time to look at the lobby area that much.  It looks beautiful and very inviting.
> 
> Jennifer




The fireplace in the lobby is a fabulous cave of comfort.  You're going to love it!  Be sure to take some quiet time to enjoy the lobby.  I have some pictures of the rooms coming up later!  




corky441 said:


> Heather - the pics are great.
> 
> I am so excited for this trip to begin, Can't wait to see it all in person.
> 
> I've been waiting 50 years for this trip





corky441 said:


> Don't know what's making me drool more -
> 
> the pic of the Matterhorn or the food



Glad you are enjoying the pics!





macman752 said:


> Heather, thanks for the picture of the Pomme Frites and Monte Cristo. Cafe Oleans was the first place we dined on our first trip to Disneyland in September.
> After 7 hours of flying and about 12 hours since my last real meal I dined on the exact things in your picture.
> 
> Can't wait to try them again!



I am attached to the Monte Cristo because I remember eating them in the Blue Bayou in the early days.  It's great to be able to indulge without all the brouhaha of getting into the BB.


----------



## Dodie

Circusgirl said:


> The fireplace in the lobby is a fabulous cave of comfort.  You're going to love it!  Be sure to take some quiet time to enjoy the lobby.



OOOH! I completely agree with this.  When Phillip and I were there before (shortly after it and DCA opened in 2001), we sat by that big fireplace several nights with a nice glass of California wine from the bar. Very relaxing.

Personally, I am a huge fan of Craftsman/Arts and Crafts architecture and furnishings, so I am in HEAVEN  at the Grand Californian! Our DVC home is VWL and, with all of the wood and the huge lobby, it is reminiscent of that as well.


----------



## corky441

Heather & Dodie -

Since you have both stayed at the Grand Californian, I have a question????

Is there a guest laundry at the resort?  I know the new DVC area would have one for the studio guests and the villas of course have one in the room.

We arrive in California on the 10th and I know that I am going to have to do at least one load of laundry when we arrive in Disneyland.  Trying to pack for a 9-10 day vacation in only 2 suitcases is tough.

Ooooooooooo - wouldn't it be nice if we got upgraded to 1 bedroom villas while we were there?


----------



## macman752

Yes, there is a guest laundry. It is near the Napa Rose entrance on the 2nd floor of the hotel.

We spent some quality time there in September 

Actually, we put our things in and then went to the Lobby while they washed and dried.


----------



## corky441

macman752 said:


> Yes, there is a guest laundry. It is near the Napa Rose entrance on the 2nd floor of the hotel.
> 
> We spent some quality time there in September
> 
> Actually, we put our things in and then went to the Lobby while they washed and dried.



  great idea - go to the lobby, rest & relax with a little drinkie by the fireplace, try not to forgot to go back for the laundry


----------



## corky441

ok - now

Dodie, Dave and/or Heather - I know you've been there before - can you tell I haven't 

If you had to choose 2 of these 3 restaurants which would you pick:

Napa Rose

Steakhouse 55

Catal

I would love to go to Napa Rose- but DH isn't really into "fru-fru" (his words) gourmet dining. So, would you think the other 2 would be good choices?

This feels so weird asking questions - I know so much about WDW-I usually give answers 

Thanks guys


----------



## Dodie

I can't answer because I've never eaten at any of those places, but I seem to recall Pete really liking Steakhouse 55 when he and Walter reported on their most recent DL trip(?)

I'd love to go to Napa Rose too - but that's not likely to happen with my husband either.

*By the way - 60 days until the official start of our adventure!!!!*


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> If you had to choose 2 of these 3 restaurants which would you pick:
> 
> Napa Rose
> 
> Steakhouse 55
> 
> Catal
> 
> I would love to go to Napa Rose- but DH isn't really into "fru-fru" (his words) gourmet dining. So, would you think the other 2 would be good choices?



I think "fru-fru" is the key word here (if that's even a word )--with those choices you have to pick Steakhouse 55 as first choice...both the others have "interesting" menus.

Have you checked out the menu for Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen? That might be a little less "fru-fru".


----------



## Circusgirl

corky441 said:


> ok - now
> 
> Dodie, Dave and/or Heather - I know you've been there before - can you tell I haven't
> 
> If you had to choose 2 of these 3 restaurants which would you pick:
> 
> Napa Rose
> 
> Steakhouse 55
> 
> Catal
> 
> I would love to go to Napa Rose- but DH isn't really into "fru-fru" (his words) gourmet dining. So, would you think the other 2 would be good choices?
> 
> This feels so weird asking questions - I know so much about WDW-I usually give answers
> 
> Thanks guys




Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55 would be my choices if I could only pick two.  I haven't eaten at Catal, so can't offer any helpful advice there.  I was most recently at Napa Rose in January, and there were several choices of more "regular" entrees that would suit the less adventuresome.  Your DH could still get an awesome steak, and one of our party had the Short Rib entree which he is still raving about as one of the best things he's ever eaten.


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> ok - now
> 
> Dodie, Dave and/or Heather - I know you've been there before - can you tell I haven't
> 
> If you had to choose 2 of these 3 restaurants which would you pick:
> 
> Napa Rose
> 
> Steakhouse 55
> 
> Catal
> 
> I would love to go to Napa Rose- but DH isn't really into "fru-fru" (his words) gourmet dining. So, would you think the other 2 would be good choices?
> 
> This feels so weird asking questions - I know so much about WDW-I usually give answers
> 
> Thanks guys



As you know....I'm never afraid to give my opinion regarding restaurants.

Please keep in mind that these are my opinions....

I thought Napa Rose was over priced and pretentious....again...my opinion.

We had a ridiculously priced appetizer for two. It was $45 and consisted of two shrimp, two pieces of beef approximately the size of a stick of gum and two scallops. It came is a very fancy wooden box with a hot rock on which you were supposed to cook your own stuff.

That works out to $22.50 per person for a small shrimp, 1/2 ounce of beef and a scallop that we were supposed to cook *OURSELVES*.

On top of that....our rock wasnt hot. We had to have our rock re-heated....*for $45.00.*

The only thing we had that we found outstanding was a mushroom "cappuccino". It was a very thin mushroom soup, served in a cappuccino cup with a frothy mushroom "foam" on top. Once you got past the idea of mushroom "foam" it was delicious

Liked Steakhouse 55....but didnt get to order from the menu. We ate there as part of a seminar / training event and there was a set menu.

Havent been to Catal.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Jumping in here because I've eaten at Steakhouse 55 a few times.  I thought the rubbed steak was delicious, as was the wine.  I think I was there w/Kevin for the seminar, and the food was good, but I wasn't really impressed.  The meal with Pete, Walter, et al, was absolutely delicious, and the service was exemplary.  I then took my adult children there for Easter dinner, and again our meal and service were excellent.  I really enjoyed the whole meal.

My son went back with his girlfriend, and their food was excellent, but the service was lacking.  (Maybe because they were younger they didn't warrant the attention that our larger/older group got?)  (Not on your list, but he was more impressed with Morton's down the street)

I'll be going to Napa Rose at the end of the month with a bunch of DIS gals from the DL board, and I'll be able to give my own 2 cents on that restaurant.


----------



## tickledtink33

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I think "fru-fru" is the key word here (if that's even a word )--with those choices you have to pick Steakhouse 55 as first choice...both the others have "interesting" menus.
> 
> Have you checked out the menu for Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen? That might be a little less "fru-fru".



I ate at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen last June and really enjoyed it.  I also ate at Hooke's Point which was not fru fru.  My vote would be for Steakhouse 55.


----------



## macman752

We dined at Steakhouse 55 and really enjoyed the food and the service. We chose Steakhouse 55 over Napa Rose simply because of its history. It's just so neat to dine at one of the original restaurants (Granville's) in the Disneyland Hotel. The pictures on the walls of the Steakhouse 55 alone are worth the price of a meal.

We will be making a PS for Steakhouse 55 during our ABD trip.


----------



## macman752

tickledtink33 said:


> I ate at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen last June and really enjoyed it.  I also ate at Hooke's Point which was not fru fru.  My vote would be for Steakhouse 55.



We ate there too. Ralph Brennan's had excellent food but it was terribly noisy. We had to shout at each other the entire meal.

Hook's Pointe was very nice. The evening we where there the place was empty. We received extraordinary service as a result. I had the pork chop. It was decent but I would not order it again.


----------



## kab407

This week has been a butt kicker.  Between snow, snow and more snow....I need a vacation!  I can't wait for this trip.  




Dodie said:


> I can't answer because I've never eaten at any of those places, but I seem to recall Pete really liking Steakhouse 55 when he and Walter reported on their most recent DL trip(?)
> 
> *I'd love to go to Napa Rose too - but that's not likely to happen with my husband either.*
> 
> *By the way - 60 days until the official start of our adventure!!!!*



You can always twist your BFF's arm


----------



## columnwest

Circusgirl said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I *live* for the Monte Cristo at Blue Bayou.  I remember when they took it off the lunch menu once and there was a huge AP revolt.  I will grant you, it's not the best Monte Cristo in the world (Do you remember when is used to come sort of cradled in a white cloth napkin on the plate?  I miss that presentation.), but for me it isn't really a trip to DL without one.


----------



## PrincessSharon

I have a question for anyone who's been to the Farmer's Market.  About how much time should I plan to be there? I don't need to see every little thing, but I would like time to explore.  I'm trying to plan because I'm going to take the helicopter tour that Samantha Brown took on her show, and I want to schedule that for after the Farmer's Market.  Would 2 hours be enough time there? Too much? I'm planning it for Sunday, if that matters.


----------



## tmli

What a week!  Ever have one of those weeks where you seem to get nothing accomplished and the smallest of tasks seem monumental??  That's the kind of week I have had.

Boy do I need a vacation!!!!


----------



## skunkvette

It was a bad week.

48 inches of snow, stuck in the house for two straight days and Cathy and I debating whether to try for a super hard to score reservation at the French Laundry in Napa Valley at the sixty day window (pre ABD in San Francisco).

Cooler heads prevailed, we decide to use that part of the meal budget for two really nice dinners elsewhere during the trip.

Today's goal, get our Disney Family Museum tickets lined up!


----------



## Dodie

We are now resigned to the fact that we'll have to leave our house by 4:30 a.m. (EST)  for our 6:30 a.m. flight - arriving in LA at 8:00-ish a.m. PST on Monday by realizing that this will truly give us an entire extra day for sightseeing.

My husband and I are both car lovers and we want to visit the Peterson Automotive Museum again (we were there in 2001 during our previous trip to LA) and it's only 3 miles from the Renaissance! That has to be do-able by taxi or public transportation. In researching that, it appears that the museum is closed on Mondays, so...

Our plan will be to explore the immediate Hollywood and Highland area on Monday afternoon - maybe even take one of those Haunted Hollywood type tours that depart from the area (yes - we're tacky that way and anyone who wants to tag along would be more than welcome - Kathy you up for *this*? Phillip really wants to do the one that takes you around in a converted hearse.)...

and *then *...

Go over to the Peterson on *Tuesday *morning - making it back in plenty of time to rest before our tour dinner that night.

This plan is coming together!!!!!

In case you don't know about the Peterson, it's an amazing museum. http://www.petersen.org/


----------



## Circusgirl

In a momentary diversion from Disney dreaming, I'm getting out some things to take to Vancouver next weekend, when I'll go to the Olympics for the Women's aerial event on Saturday morning.  It's going to be a quick run with an overnight near the border on Friday then into Canada at 5 am Saturday with an Olympic bus to the event from Burnaby.  We'll be home in the evening.  I'm watching the mogul event coverage from Grouse Mountain and realizing how crazy and fun I hope it will be to take a tiny dip into the Olympic scene.  Now where did I put that cowbell...


----------



## corky441

Circusgirl said:


> In a momentary diversion from Disney dreaming, I'm getting out some things to take to Vancouver next weekend, when I'll go to the Olympics for the Women's aerial event on Saturday morning.  It's going to be a quick run with an overnight near the border on Friday then into Canada at 5 am Saturday with an Olympic bus to the event from Burnaby.  We'll be home in the evening.  I'm watching the mogul event coverage from Grouse Mountain and realizing how crazy and fun I hope it will be to take a tiny dip into the Olympic scene.  Now where did I put that cowbell...



The trip sounds great, I'm very jealous 

I know *Karen*, aka:Klam_Chowder, is at the Olympics also. Maybe you'll both be at the same event -


----------



## corky441

Well, I think I have the dining dilemma decided 

I'm going to do a PS reservation for Steakhouse 55 for dinner on Sunday the 18th.

As far as Friday the 16th, since that's the first night of the Wine & Dine festival, I think we'll just do some "grazing" at that event. Somehow I think there will be a few DIS-ABDers doing that too


----------



## corky441

I'm worried that all I'm going to see are barracades and wooden walls 

I've never been to DL and might not get there again - I really really really want this trip to be memorable for all the right reasons . . .

Matterhorn Bobsleds (Disneyland) closed through 3/11/10, 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
Award Weiners (DCA) closed through 4/18/10 for refurbishment.
Golden Vine Trattoria (DCA) closed through 4/26/10 for refurbishment. 
Orange Stinger (DCA) closed through 4/28/10 for refurbishment. It will re-open as Silly Symphonies Swings.
Corn Dog Wagon (Disneyland) closed through 5/4/10 for refurbishment.
Rivers of America (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for a major refurbishment. All attractions requiring the use of the river will also be closed.
Davy Crockett's Explorer Canoes (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
Tom Sawyer Island (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
Sailing Ship Columbia (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
Mark Twain Riverboat (Disneyland) closed through 5/14/10 for refurbishment.
Fantasmic! (Disneyland) closed through 5/27/10 due to major refurbishment of Rivers of America.
Tomorrowland Terrace (Disneyland) closed through 7/2/10 for refurbishment. Jedi Training Academy will continue to be offered while the restaurant is closed. 
"Honey I Shrunk the Audience" (Disneyland) closed through 1/28/11 due to the temporary return of "Captain EO." 
Corn Dog Castle (DCA) closed through 3/24/11 due to construction in the area. Corn dogs are currently available at the Bountiful Valley Farmer's Market.
Tower of Terror Fastpass (DCA) will not be offered 4/10/10-8/15/10 due to construction of the connector between Bug's Land and Tower of Terror. A more permanent route is being built between the two lands.
Princess Dot Puddle Park (DCA) closed 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
Redwood Creek Challenge Trail (DCA) closed 4/12/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
Disneyland Monorail (Disneyland) closed 4/19/10-4/20/10 for refurbishment.
Disney Showcase (Disneyland) closed 4/20/10-4/21/10 for refurbishment.
Disney Showcase Annex (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-4/27/10 for refurbishment.
News Stand (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/16/10 for refurbishment.


----------



## aspen37

The thing that is killing me is the Rivers of America. I have never seen Fantasmic at WDW or DL, and was very excited. Plus I think DL will look strange without the water in ROA. I love hearing the Mark Twain going around the river too. It is kind of like hearing the train. 
I was hoping that World of Color would be up and running while there but that has been pushed back till May. I'm hoping we can see them test it out maybe.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> I'm worried that all I'm going to see are barracades and wooden walls
> 
> I've never been to DL and might not get there again - I really really really want this trip to be memorable for all the right reasons . . .
> 
> Matterhorn Bobsleds (Disneyland) closed through 3/11/10, 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
> Award Weiners (DCA) closed through 4/18/10 for refurbishment.
> Golden Vine Trattoria (DCA) closed through 4/26/10 for refurbishment.
> Orange Stinger (DCA) closed through 4/28/10 for refurbishment. It will re-open as Silly Symphonies Swings.
> Corn Dog Wagon (Disneyland) closed through 5/4/10 for refurbishment.
> Rivers of America (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for a major refurbishment. All attractions requiring the use of the river will also be closed.
> Davy Crockett's Explorer Canoes (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Tom Sawyer Island (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Sailing Ship Columbia (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Mark Twain Riverboat (Disneyland) closed through 5/14/10 for refurbishment.
> Fantasmic! (Disneyland) closed through 5/27/10 due to major refurbishment of Rivers of America.
> Tomorrowland Terrace (Disneyland) closed through 7/2/10 for refurbishment. Jedi Training Academy will continue to be offered while the restaurant is closed.
> "Honey I Shrunk the Audience" (Disneyland) closed through 1/28/11 due to the temporary return of "Captain EO."
> Corn Dog Castle (DCA) closed through 3/24/11 due to construction in the area. Corn dogs are currently available at the Bountiful Valley Farmer's Market.
> Tower of Terror Fastpass (DCA) will not be offered 4/10/10-8/15/10 due to construction of the connector between Bug's Land and Tower of Terror. A more permanent route is being built between the two lands.
> Princess Dot Puddle Park (DCA) closed 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
> Redwood Creek Challenge Trail (DCA) closed 4/12/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Disneyland Monorail (Disneyland) closed 4/19/10-4/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Disney Showcase (Disneyland) closed 4/20/10-4/21/10 for refurbishment.
> Disney Showcase Annex (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-4/27/10 for refurbishment.
> News Stand (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/16/10 for refurbishment.



But in the glass half full camp....

April 16-18 is the last chance to see the Electrical Parade at California Adventure before it moves to Florida.


----------



## corky441

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> But in the glass half full camp....
> 
> April 16-18 is the last chance to see the Electrical Parade at California Adventure before it moves to Florida.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh    truly one of my favorites 

Thanks - I needed that


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just a tidbit to make this trip seem even more real....

ABD sends out a package approximately 45 days prior to departure.

There is information and some "goodies" in the package.

I just provided everyone's address to ABD. This means that something should be coming fairly soon....

This is an exciting milestone.


----------



## spokanemom

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> April 16-18 is the last chance to see the Electrical Parade at California Adventure before it moves to Florida.



This makes me happy.  I love this parade.  It is SO Disneyland.  The music just brings a smile to my face.  I am very glad that I will get to see it one last time before they take it away and change it.

I am sad that there will be so much closed while we are there.  BUT... I went to Disneyland right before they started all the changes in DCA and I told myself that I was not going to go again until they were all done with the makeover.  Then the ABD trip came up.  This is just a big ol' bonus.  I hope that with all the stuff that we will be doing with the tour that it will make it not so noticeable that so much is closed.  I have also not been to a Food and Wine at either DL or WDW.  That will be new to me also.  

My sister has had a Disneyland trip dropped in her lap.  She is a SAHM of 3, and her DH's company is having a convention in Palm Springs in April.  She has been trying to get her family to DL for 2 years.  So many things have come up that she has had to cancel each time she picked dates.  Then this trip came up.  Her DH told her to book the DL trip.  They were going to be in So Cal anyway.  So she did.  She will be in DL at the same time our tour is there.  Getting to see my niece and 2 nephews for their first Disney trip is going to be the biggest bonus.

I am looking at all the new things that I will be experiencing during this trip and trying to remind myself that although DL will look very different than it ever has, I will come away with memories that I know I will cherish forever.

Wow, how touchy-feely was that!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> Just a tidbit to make this trip seem even more real....
> 
> ABD sends out a package approximately 45 days prior to departure.
> 
> There is information and some "goodies" in the package.
> 
> I just provided everyone's address to ABD. This means that something should be coming fairly soon....
> 
> This is an exciting milestone.



 

- Bill


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Just a tidbit to make this trip seem even more real....
> 
> ABD sends out a package approximately 45 days prior to departure.
> 
> There is information and some "goodies" in the package.
> 
> I just provided everyone's address to ABD. This means that something should be coming fairly soon....
> 
> This is an exciting milestone.



  - I love "goodies"  and just ABD info for that matter

Alissa, it's wonderful that you'll be seeing family while on the Adventure. I guess we know what you'll be doing during the free time


----------



## spokanemom

corky441 said:


> Alissa, it's wonderful that you'll be seeing family while on the Adventure. I guess we know what you'll be doing during the free time



You would think...  But I have been informed that I can only spend SOME time with them!  I don't have a problem with that though.  

Every vacation they have taken has been with my sister's husband's family.  They have never had a vacation with just them.  I am going to respect that.  I know that it is really important to my sister.  I am going to stay an extra day and plan to spend it with them.  I will still probably see them occasionally, but I do want them to have that family vacation that my sister has always wanted.  It will be hard for me, but I know that she is really excited to finally have this time with just them together.

And I am very excited to get to know you all.  I want to have time to do the things that we all want to do, as a group.  That is important to me.

I also want time to wander alone.  One trip I took was just my girlfriends and I.  We went as a birthday trip for me.  I left early one morning and just wandered around DTD taking pictures and enjoying the atmosphere.  I really want to experience that again.  

All in all, I don't care who I am with!  I am just SO excited for this trip.  I know that I am going to have a great time.  I have countdowns all over the place, at home, at work, on my phone...  I can't wait!


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> Just a tidbit to make this trip seem even more real....
> 
> ABD sends out a package approximately 45 days prior to departure.
> 
> There is information and some "goodies" in the package.
> 
> I just provided everyone's address to ABD. This means that something should be coming fairly soon....
> 
> This is an exciting milestone.



I just gave you a virtual hug, Kevin!  I really needed an exciting milestone today.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> I'm worried that all I'm going to see are barracades and wooden walls
> 
> I've never been to DL and might not get there again - I really really really want this trip to be memorable for all the right reasons . . .
> 
> Matterhorn Bobsleds (Disneyland) closed through 3/11/10, 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.



  I guess we'd better make sure to ride The Matterhorn on April 17th or 18th.  That is one ride, I didn't get to ride last year.  The line was *ALWAYS* long.   

*Thanks for the list. * 

 Jennifer


----------



## MerriePoppins

I just LOVE it when a surprise comes in the mail !!!!


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I guess we'd better make sure to ride The Matterhorn on April 17th or 18th.  That is one ride, I didn't get to ride last year.  The line was *ALWAYS* long.
> 
> *Thanks for the list. *
> 
> Jennifer



If I remember correctly - as part of the ABD adventure we also get fast passes for some of the rides.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

corky441 said:


> I'm worried that all I'm going to see are barracades and wooden walls
> 
> I've never been to DL and might not get there again - I really really really want this trip to be memorable for all the right reasons . . .
> 
> Matterhorn Bobsleds (Disneyland) closed through 3/11/10, 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
> Award Weiners (DCA) closed through 4/18/10 for refurbishment.
> Golden Vine Trattoria (DCA) closed through 4/26/10 for refurbishment.
> Orange Stinger (DCA) closed through 4/28/10 for refurbishment. It will re-open as Silly Symphonies Swings.
> Corn Dog Wagon (Disneyland) closed through 5/4/10 for refurbishment.
> Rivers of America (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for a major refurbishment. All attractions requiring the use of the river will also be closed.
> Davy Crockett's Explorer Canoes (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Tom Sawyer Island (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Sailing Ship Columbia (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Mark Twain Riverboat (Disneyland) closed through 5/14/10 for refurbishment.
> Fantasmic! (Disneyland) closed through 5/27/10 due to major refurbishment of Rivers of America.
> Tomorrowland Terrace (Disneyland) closed through 7/2/10 for refurbishment. Jedi Training Academy will continue to be offered while the restaurant is closed.
> "Honey I Shrunk the Audience" (Disneyland) closed through 1/28/11 due to the temporary return of "Captain EO."
> Corn Dog Castle (DCA) closed through 3/24/11 due to construction in the area. Corn dogs are currently available at the Bountiful Valley Farmer's Market.
> Tower of Terror Fastpass (DCA) will not be offered 4/10/10-8/15/10 due to construction of the connector between Bug's Land and Tower of Terror. A more permanent route is being built between the two lands.
> Princess Dot Puddle Park (DCA) closed 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
> Redwood Creek Challenge Trail (DCA) closed 4/12/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Disneyland Monorail (Disneyland) closed 4/19/10-4/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Disney Showcase (Disneyland) closed 4/20/10-4/21/10 for refurbishment.
> Disney Showcase Annex (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-4/27/10 for refurbishment.
> News Stand (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/16/10 for refurbishment.





TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I guess we'd better make sure to ride The Matterhorn on April 17th or 18th.  That is one ride, I didn't get to ride last year.  The line was *ALWAYS* long.
> 
> *Thanks for the list. *
> 
> Jennifer



I guess I am a little confused as I checked the Disneyland site for rehabs/closings and it doesn't list the Matterhorn during our stay.    This is also refelcted in the info on the DIS that I pasted below.  Is this rehab posted somewhere else?  I ask as I really wanted Jennifer and I to be able to ride this on the days we were going to be in the Disneyland park and per the original info, we weren't.  

- Bill


_Disneyland Rehabs

01/04/10  05/06/10  Davy Crockett Explorer Canoes 
01/04/10 - 05/06/10 - Fantasmic 
01/04/10 - Unknown - Honey I Shrunk the Audience (Temporary home for Captain EO to open 02/10) 
01/04/10 - 02/10/10 - Le Petit Chalet Gifts 
01/04/10  05/14/10  Mark Twain Riverboat 
01/04/10  05/06/10  Rivers of America 
01/04/10  05/06/10  Sailing Ship Columbia 
01/04/10 - 05/06/10 - Tom Sawyer Island 
01/25/10 - 07/01/10 - Tomorrowland Terrace 
*02/01/10 - 03/11/10 - Matterhorn Bobsled*
03/08/10 - 03/10/10 - King Arthur Carrousel 
California Adventure Rehabs

07/27/09  04/28/10  Orange Stinger to re-open as Silly Symphonies Swings 
02/16/10 - 04/02/10 - Golden Zephyr 
02/23/10 - 02/24/10 - S.S. Rustworthy 
03/08/10 - 03/08/10 - it's tough to be a bug 
Disneyland Park - Closings

Honey I Shrunk the Audience to reopen in February 2010 as Captain EO. No return date at this time. 
Jewel of Orleans - Closing 04/15/2010 

California Adventure Park - Closings

Orange Stinger to re-open as Silly Symphonies Swings _​


----------



## corky441

Hey Bill 

The rehab/closed list that I posted is from my monthly newsletter for:

http://www.mousesavers.com

They have a lot of infor about both WDW & DL each month, also links to some very good deals. I enjoy ready through it each month


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> Hey Bill
> 
> The rehab/closed list that I posted is from my monthly newsletter for:
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com
> 
> They have a lot of infor about both WDW & DL each month, also links to some very good deals. I enjoy ready through it each month



Other sites (Miceage) are also reporting the split refurb schedule for Matterhorn.  Ya'll might luck out and get to ride it.


----------



## klam_chowder

I put in for 4 tickets just in case anyone wanted to go too. Taping is on  Monday, April 12th at the Warner Bros Studios in Burbank. I believe 3pm.

I won't know for about a week if I get on the confirmed ticket list but as I understand it, I have to provide names of those attending when they call me. Tickets are free.

If you'd like to go, pls e-mail me your first and last name and I'll fwd details when I get them: klam DOT ca at gmail DOT com 

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

klam_chowder said:


> I put in for 4 tickets just in case anyone wanted to go too. Taping is on  Monday, April 12th at the Warner Bros Studios in Burbank. I believe 3pm.
> 
> I won't know for about a week if I get on the confirmed ticket list but as I understand it, I have to provide names of those attending when they call me. Tickets are free.
> 
> If you'd like to go, pls e-mail me your first and last name and I'll fwd details when I get them: klam DOT ca at gmail DOT com
> 
> cheers,



Hi Karen,

I sent you an email about Kim and I going with you.


----------



## Dodie

*Oh Kevin...*

Not to be a pest, but I haven't seen any taunting lately (aside from Pete's taunting regarding his cruise.)

Any more to report? Any idea when "things" may be finalized so we can have our little group chat?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> If I remember correctly - as part of the ABD adventure we also get fast passes for some of the rides.



  The Matterhorn didn't have a FP option when we were there.  That's why I didn't get to ride it last time.    Do we get "special" FPs with the ABD Tour that are good for even Non-FastPass attractions????    If so, I am even more excited.  Then, I would surely be able to ride it.  If not ...  Then, I plan to rush over after breakfast on our last day before heading to the airport.    Every other Disneyland resort morning will be with the ABD Tour if I am reading the itinerary correctly.   

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie said:


> *Oh Kevin...*
> 
> Not to be a pest, but I haven't seen any taunting lately (aside from Pete's taunting regarding his cruise.)
> 
> Any more to report? Any idea when "things" may be finalized so we can have our little group chat?



I will chime in with Dodie ...

*Are the "secret" plans signed, sealed and delivered?!?!?!?!*

Inquiring minds want to know.  

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

Chiming in with Dodie & Jennifer - - -

In my best "Home Alone" mother's voice: 


*KEVIN*

make our heads explode


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> The Matterhorn didn't have a FP option when we were there.  That's why I didn't get to ride it last time.    Do we get "special" FPs with the ABD Tour that are good for even Non-FastPass attractions????    If so, I am even more excited.  Then, I would surely be able to ride it.  If not ...  Then, I plan to rush over after breakfast on our last day before heading to the airport.    Every other Disneyland resort morning will be with the ABD Tour if I am reading the itinerary correctly.
> 
> Jennifer



From what I've read in trip reports the fastpasses are good at attractions that offer fastpass not all attractions.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> *Oh Kevin...*
> 
> Not to be a pest, but I haven't seen any taunting lately (aside from Pete's taunting regarding his cruise.)
> 
> Any more to report? Any idea when "things" may be finalized so we can have our little group chat?



Patience young padawan.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Patience young padawan.



"Meditate on this, I will."


----------



## DisneyKevin

Good things come to those who wait.

We're still waiting.

Hopefully, all this waiting will prove the old adage true.

I'm so ready to spill this secret.

Really.

It's giving me shingles to have a secret this long and not be able to share it.


----------



## Dodie

Info on the Disneyland California Food and Wine Festival (starts April 16th):

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis...specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineLandingPage


----------



## MatthewT212

I can't believe its almost here. I just booked the Blue Bayou for dinner and finalizing plans for other parts of the trip, which I thank all of you on this thread for your help. 

Since I was in first grade I was in love with everything Disney.  While others had posters of the latest pop and sport stars on their wall, I had Walt and Mickey. I still remember meeting Mickey for the first time at Disney World and standing speechless as my Mom pushed me to get closer. Those first pictures are of me staring at Mickey with many different people we didnt know (I guess my Mom was one of those Moms).  Well that was 30 years ago and I have always dreamt of the day that I could go to Disneyland and walk where Walt once walked.  So not only do I get to fulfill my dream but I get to be with a bus load of other Disney nuts like me and on top of all of THAT, I get to meet part of the DIS team, who have brought me so much Disney joy over these last years - and it doesn't hurt that they can pull some strings to make this trip even MORE magical!!

Im sure I said this before but I look forward to meeting all of you and sharing out Disney memories and making more and of course celebrating Walters 50th. If any of you would like to befriend me on Facebook you can look for me at MatthewT212@aol.com.

Now if we can just make sure that the Matterhorn is open, World of Color has a soft opening when we are there and a dinner at Club 33 then all would be perfect in my Disneyland world.

See ya really soon!

Matthew in NYC


----------



## corky441

Matthew - I couldn't express it any better


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'll be at Disneyland again this weekend.  Any picture or research requests??


----------



## corky441

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'll be at Disneyland again this weekend.  Any picture or research requests??



Nah - I'm good. You might want to warn them though that we're coming . . .


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> Nah - I'm good. You might want to warn them though that we're coming . . .



I'll make sure they're properly warned.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'll be at Disneyland again this weekend.  Any picture or research requests??



You could yell over the fence for them to hurry up with the rehabs!!

Tell'em they got company coming in April!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

3guysandagal said:


> You could yell over the fence for them to hurry up with the rehabs!!
> 
> Tell'em they got company coming in April!!



Which brings up an interesting question.

Not that either will be done....but if you had to choose, which would you prefer:
#1 World of Color up and running OR
#2 Rivers of America rehab done and Fantasmic! running

Maybe I can get them to pool their resources and get at least one of these done for ya'll.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which brings up an interesting question.
> 
> Not that either will be done....but if you had to choose, which would you prefer:
> #1 World of Color up and running OR
> #2 Rivers of America rehab done and Fantasmic! running
> 
> Maybe I can get them to pool their resources and get at least one of these done for ya'll.




Although the World of Color looks interesting......I would have to say RoA and F! due to the river can add so much more atmosphere.

Now if I can just get there and see it in person for my first time......I could really let ya know!

Crack the whip on em Tom!!


----------



## aspen37

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which brings up an interesting question.
> 
> Not that either will be done....but if you had to choose, which would you prefer:
> #1 World of Color up and running OR
> #2 Rivers of America rehab done and Fantasmic! running
> 
> Maybe I can get them to pool their resources and get at least one of these done for ya'll.



Hmm this is hard. I have never seen Fantasmic at WDW or DL. But since I have been checking out some video of testing WOR on You Tube, I would vote WOR.
I wasn't sure WOR would be that big of a deal for me, but some of the footage people have been getting it's blowing my mind. I was thinking it would be like the Bellagio fountain with some mist screens. But from what I have seen WOR has not just improved on the Bellagio fountain, it has reinvented it. Hats off the the imagineers. I'm hoping to catch them testing WOR while there.


----------



## columnwest

Hey everyone,  I finalized my flight into LAX.  I get in around 10:30am on Sunday, April 11th.  Before I leave LAX though I was going to have lunch at the Encounter Restaurant (in the spacey-looking building in the centre of LAX) and check out the Disney Imagineering-designed interior.  Anyone care to join me for an 11am lunch?

I still need a ride to the hotel in Hollywood. (I used a voucher for my two extra nights at the Renaissance, so no Disney transfer for me on the arrival.) Is anyone gonna be at LAX on Sunday the 11th around 1pm who would like another person to split a cab or limo to the hotel?


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

columnwest said:


> Is anyone gonna be at LAX on Sunday the 11th around 1pm who would like another person to split a cab or limo to the hotel?



We're taking ABD transportation on Sunday.  Sorry, we can't help out.   

Off Topic:  Are you attending any of the Olympic events?

 Jennifer


----------



## MatthewT212

Not sure if anyone would be interested but I just saw that the Anaheim Comic Con Wizard World Convention Show will be on April 16-17-18, 2010.  Here are the details: http://www.wizardworld.com/show-info-anaheim.html


----------



## katscradle

I am not sure how I am feeling about all these rehabs right now.
This is going to be my first visit to DL, and I think disney's timing sucks.
I don't want this trip to be a let down. We are paying a pretty penny for this trip and I am looking at the list of things that are going to be down for rehab, and thinking this is just like disney not putting any thought into their planning.
After all we know how much they care!

Well it's going to take me a bit, but now I am going to have to go through the lists and figure out what we will not be able to see.


----------



## corky441

Hearing you loud and clear on that Katherine 

This is our first trip to DL too -   But at least one thing is for sure - I'm traveling with a group of people that I know I will come to be friends as well as all the memories we'll be making together 

Nothing - not even Disney - can keep me from having the Time of my Life 

BTW - how's Vancouver? You enjoying the coveted red mittens?


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Hearing you loud and clear on that Katherine
> 
> This is our first trip to DL too -   But at least one thing is for sure - I'm traveling with a group of people that I know I will come to be friends as well as all the memories we'll be making together
> 
> Nothing - not even Disney - can keep me from having the Time of my Life
> 
> BTW - how's Vancouver? You enjoying the coveted red mittens?



Well if it weren't for the friends we have that are going on this trip I would be rethinking this entire trip, I think!
Most of the people that are going on this trip I have met and had fun with on prior trips. It will be nice to meet a few more new friends. 

As for Vancouver I would not know, I am in Ontario which is halfway accross the country.  However I have been watching the olypmics almost constantly since they started. My children each have a pair of the red mittens. I love them, but do not have a pair yet.


----------



## corky441

OMG - sorry Katherine -

It's Karen that's out in Vancouver at the olympics 

well both names begin with a "K" - I'm old - what can i say


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> OMG - sorry Katherine -
> 
> It's Karen that's out in Vancouver at the olympics
> 
> well both names begin with a "K" - I'm old - what can i say



That's ok, you can mistake me for Karen anyday! I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## macman752

katscradle said:


> I am not sure how I am feeling about all these rehabs right now.
> This is going to be my first visit to DL, and I think disney's timing sucks.
> I don't want this trip to be a let down. We are paying a pretty penny for this trip and I am looking at the list of things that are going to be down for rehab, and thinking this is just like disney not putting any thought into their planning.
> After all we know how much they care!
> 
> Well it's going to take me a bit, but now I am going to have to go through the lists and figure out what we will not be able to see.



Katherine, I know how you feel about the rehabs during your first visit. We went through this when we were planning our first trip. 

We used our DVC points to stay at the GCH in Sept (before the Villas opened). We booked knowing that the HM would be down for its annual Halloween overlay. Then we learned that it would reopen the day after we were scheduled to leave. So, thinking that we would not be returning any time soon we added a cash day  and extended our trip.

My guess is that it's not going to be a let down and you will find that after you experience Disneyland you will want to return to catch the things that you did not see the first time around. You just have to ration those BLT points!


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Katherine, I know how you feel about the rehabs during your first visit. We went through this when we were planning our first trip.
> 
> We used our DVC points to stay at the GCH in Sept (before the Villas opened). We booked knowing that the HM would be down for its annual Halloween overlay. Then we learned that it would reopen the day after we were scheduled to leave. So, thinking that we would not be returning any time soon we added a cash day  and extended our trip.
> 
> My guess is that it's not going to be a let down and you will find that after you experience Disneyland you will want to return to catch the things that you did not see the first time around. You just have to ration those BLT points!



Well I am not sure about the returning part, I mean we will eventually have to take the boys to DL. Hoping to do that in a few years on our way to or from Hawaii.
Ration what's that?


----------



## Dodie

For our first trip to DL, Pirates was down for refurb and we were DEVASTATED because we'd heard it was so much better/different at Disneyland and it's always been one of our favorites.  However, we just decided that was our "message" that we were destined to return someday - and here we are, less than two months from our return trip.

Disney changes these rehab schedules constantly. Things have soft openings. Things take a shorter amount of time than expected. We will all be SO BUSY and SO HAPPY and ABD will take such good care of us with fast passes and VIP things that I doubt any of us will have much to complain about while we're actually there.  If it means a return trip to see something we've missed, then I would bet most of us would be willing to sign up for that!

Like Katherine said, having traveled before with about half of the people on this trip, we can make our OWN good time if none is available to us. Trust me.


----------



## Circusgirl

Dodie said:


> For our first trip to DL, Pirates was down for refurb and we were DEVASTATED because we'd heard it was so much better/different at Disneyland and it's always been one of our favorites.  However, we just decided that was our "message" that we were destined to return someday - and here we are, less than two months from our return trip.
> 
> Disney changes these rehab schedules constantly. Things have soft openings. Things take a shorter amount of time than expected. We will all be SO BUSY and SO HAPPY and ABD will take such good care of us with fast passes and VIP things that I doubt any of us will have much to complain about while we're actually there.  If it means a return trip to see something we've missed, then I would bet most of us would be willing to sign up for that!
> 
> Like Katherine said, having traveled before with about half of the people on this trip, we can make our OWN good time if none is available to us. Trust me.



What she said!!

Truly, Kat, you won't be disappointed.  Although DCA has been under heavy construction for the past few years, I've enjoyed all my visits and look forward to seeing both the progress and the final result.  Disneyland will be no less magic.  This is a perfect time to visit with a tour, and then plan to go back later!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

katscradle said:


> Ration what's that?



  Tell me about it.  

  We've already blown through 2010's points in 2009.  I really need to show some restraint and not borrow from 2011.  It is sooooooooo hard having WDW Annual Passes in our possession.  I always want to get in one more trip before they expire.  

We never used our "Give a Day. Get a Disney Day." vouchers in February.  We didn't need them to get FPs, everything was pretty much walk-on.  So, Bill is coming around to the idea of a fall/winter roadtrip to Disneyland with the kids.  Has anyone stayed in the GCV?  I'd love to know how they are.  We saw them under construction last March.  But, never made it over to tour a model.  

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> We've already blown through 2010's points in 2009.  I really need to show some restraint and not borrow from 2011.  It is sooooooooo hard having WDW Annual Passes in our possession.  I always want to get in one more trip before they expire.
> 
> We never used our "Give a Day. Get a Disney Day." vouchers in February.  We didn't need them to get FPs, everything was pretty much walk-on.  So, Bill is coming around to the idea of a fall/winter roadtrip to Disneyland with the kids.  Has anyone stayed in the GCV?  I'd love to know how they are.  We saw them under construction last March.  But, never made it over to tour a model.
> 
> Jennifer



Well after our December trip we used all 2009 points and some of 2010 points, but not all of them. However we will be using some of 2011 points for our December trip this year. However to lessen the damage we do we are thinking of staying at OKW again.


----------



## columnwest

That refurb list looks scary, BUT I think it looks worse than it really is.  Let's break it down:



> Matterhorn Bobsleds (Disneyland) closed through 3/11/10, 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.



If this is correct, we get to ride 4/17 and 4/18.  Glass half full, folks.



> Award Weiners (DCA) closed through 4/18/10 for refurbishment.
> Golden Vine Trattoria (DCA) closed through 4/26/10 for refurbishment.
> Corn Dog Wagon (Disneyland) closed through 5/4/10 for refurbishment.
> Tomorrowland Terrace (Disneyland) closed through 7/2/10 for refurbishment. Jedi Training Academy will continue to be offered while the restaurant is closed.



These are all food locations, and forgettable ones at that.  Tomorrowland Terrace is Cosmic Ray's minus Sonny Eclipse.  I won't miss it.  There's much better food to be had on property, and there are other places to get over-priced burgers and hot dogs.



> Rivers of America (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for a major refurbishment. All attractions requiring the use of the river will also be closed.
> Davy Crockett's Explorer Canoes (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Tom Sawyer Island (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Sailing Ship Columbia (Disneyland) closed through 5/6/10 for refurbishment.
> Mark Twain Riverboat (Disneyland) closed through 5/14/10 for refurbishment.
> Fantasmic! (Disneyland) closed through 5/27/10 due to major refurbishment of Rivers of America.



Yes, the river will be drained, and the area won't look as nice, but frankly I never rode the canoes, getting over to the island and back is usually more hassle than it's worth (though I did like the Pirates re-theme), and the Columbia and Mark Twain usually don't run at the name time anyway.  The big loss here is Fantasmic.  DL's Fantasmic kicks WDW's butt, in my opinion.  It's the one thing on this list I will miss.



> "Honey I Shrunk the Audience" (Disneyland) closed through 1/28/11 due to the temporary return of "Captain EO."



This is a GOOD thing.  Rarely does Disney ever bring back an "extinct" attraction like this, so I'm personally very excited about getting a rare opportunity to see EO again!



> Tower of Terror Fastpass (DCA) will not be offered 4/10/10-8/15/10 due to construction of the connector between Bug's Land and Tower of Terror. A more permanent route is being built between the two lands.



Only the fastpass is closed, not the ride itself.



> Princess Dot Puddle Park (DCA) closed 4/12/10-4/16/10 and 4/19/10-4/23/10 for refurbishment.
> Redwood Creek Challenge Trail (DCA) closed 4/12/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.



These are two kidde play areas in DCA.  I actually like the Challenge Trail, but Unless you're under the age of 12, I don't think you'll be missing them much.



> Disneyland Monorail (Disneyland) closed 4/19/10-4/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Disney Showcase (Disneyland) closed 4/20/10-4/21/10 for refurbishment.
> Disney Showcase Annex (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-4/27/10 for refurbishment.
> News Stand (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/20/10 for refurbishment.
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (Disneyland) closed 4/26/10-5/16/10 for refurbishment.
> Corn Dog Castle (DCA) closed through 3/24/11 due to construction in the area. Corn dogs are currently available at the Bountiful Valley Farmer's Market.



None of these apply to us, since all these go down for refurb either BEFORE or AFTER the ABD trip.



> Orange Stinger (DCA) closed through 4/28/10 for refurbishment. It will re-open as Silly Symphonies Swings.



This is an off-the-shelf chain swing ride that you could ride at your local county fair.  There's nothing really Disney about it, and I'm glad they're doing the re-theme.  The giant orange peel around it always looked like some cast-off from Heimlich's Chew Chew Train to me.

So, to sum up, the only real negatives are no Fantasmic and limited ride time on the Matterhorn.  Pretty much everything else will be operating normally.  Yes, the main waterways in DL and DCA will be drained, and there will be some construction walls.  So, that means a few less (or different) pictures.  Otherwise, it shouldn't be disasterous.


----------



## columnwest

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Off Topic:  Are you attending any of the Olympic events?



Sadly, I couldn't get tickets.  But I did go to a special thing for the Opening Ceremony where we rented a theatre and watched it live on the big screen.  It was almost like being there.

The Richmond Oval (where they hold most of the speed skating events) is down the street from me.  I've been avoiding it since traffic has been a bit of a nightmare.

There's an area in downtown Richmond called the O-Zone that they've set up specially for the Olympics with lots of displays and food and things to do.  We went over there last weekend and had a great time.  It felt a lot like going to Food and Wine at Epcot.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the GCV?  I'd love to know how they are.



Drake (drakethib) and his family stayed in them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## macman752

Dodie said:


> For our first trip to DL, Pirates was down for refurb and we were DEVASTATED because we'd heard it was so much better/different at Disneyland and it's always been one of our favorites.  However, we just decided that was our "message" that we were destined to return someday - and here we are, less than two months from our return trip.



Dodie, POC is one of our favorites too. Your wait to ride the Disneyland version will be rewarded.


----------



## tickledtink33

I rode (paddled) the canoes last June when I was in DL.  Whew, what a workout!  Wish I could do that everyday.  I bet that burns some serious calories.

I actually like the Redwood Creek area.  I love climbing up and down all those rope things.  Sad, I know.  I'm like a big kid.

I love the Matterhorn and hope I get to ride it.

Still waiting for the big secret surprise.

My favorite ride at WDW is the Tower of Terror.  I was so excited to ride the one at DCA to see how it looked and if the ride was just as cool.  Boy was I disappointed.  The elevator just goes up and down.  It doesn't move horizontal like the one at the Studios.  You enter and exit thru the same doorway.  

Now why couldn't Mickey's Fun Wheel of Torture be under refurbishment while we are there.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tickledtink33 said:


> Now why couldn't Mickey's Fun Wheel of Torture be under refurbishment while we are there.



There you go badmouthing Mickey's Fun Wheel.  Heck, any ride that has barf bags can't be all bad.


----------



## tmli

I would suggest anybody who wants a good laugh to ride the wheel with Slapwhitey!!!

Mr Rollercoaster screamed and gripped the edge like a little school girl....I truly never laughed so hard in my entire life!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just booked our flights! 

My waiting paid off, price went down $90pp per flight so saved $360+taxes (about $500) for a total cost of $897CAN.

We arrive Sun at 8pm and leave Mon at 3:30pm.

Could have gotten in earlier on Sun but was still the old price.

Now to work on those extra night stays.......


----------



## stenogoddess

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> There you go badmouthing Mickey's Fun Wheel.  Heck, any ride that has barf bags can't be all bad.



Seems a shame to miss that!



tmli said:


> I would suggest anybody who wants a good laugh to ride the wheel with Slapwhitey!!!
> 
> Mr Rollercoaster screamed and gripped the edge like a little school girl....I truly never laughed so hard in my entire life!!



I can't say anything.  I can't screw up my courage to ride EE yet. (or Yeti EEKK)



3guysandagal said:


> Just booked our flights!
> 
> My waiting paid off, price went down $90pp per flight so saved $360+taxes (about $500) for a total cost of $897CAN.



Saving money is SO MUCH FUN! 

I think I finally have Sunday plans nailed down-ish.  Rent car, drive to Hunting Library and Gardens to see art and beatiful gardens.  In time remaing in day, swing by Griffith Park to try to catch some things there and then as it's later on drive around taking a couple of shots of local places where they've shot some movie stuff like the house from Charmed and some Buffy the Vampire stuff and the apartment building from Alias.  Sounds good anyway!  LOL  Best laid plans never survive the first battle and all that.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'm currently finishing up my Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans....mmmmm. 

I hope that they still have some sort of Tiana show going on during your trip. Tiana's Mardi Gras Celebration isn't as good as the Showboat Jubilee, but it's still entertaining.

I'll post pictures when I get home tomorrow night.


----------



## stenogoddess

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'm currently finishing up my Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans....mmmmm.
> 
> I hope that they still have some sort of Tiana show going on during your trip. Tiana's Mardi Gras Celebration isn't as good as the Showboat Jubilee, but it's still entertaining.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get home tomorrow night.



We probably won't get Showboat Jubilee, what with the drained river and all.  I'm just not going to think about it!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

stenogoddess said:
			
		

> We probably won't get Showboat Jubilee, what with the drained river and all.  I'm just not going to think about it!



They're not doing a Showboat show, but they're doing a Tiana show (currently Mardi Gras Celebration) on a stage-like area near Cafe Orleans. ROA won't affect this show.


----------



## Dodie

I need a vacation!


----------



## corky441

3guysandagal said:


> Just booked our flights!
> 
> My waiting paid off, price went down $90pp per flight so saved $360+taxes (about $500) for a total cost of $897CAN.
> 
> We arrive Sun at 8pm and leave Mon at 3:30pm.
> 
> Could have gotten in earlier on Sun but was still the old price.
> 
> Now to work on those extra night stays.......



It's so much fun to get a deal on airfare - if the flight cost goes down even $5 I get excited - more $ to spend on souvenirs.  

We're not leaving until Monday either - our flight out is at 12:45pm though.


----------



## DisneyKevin

*SOON!*

That's all I can say.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> *SOON!*
> 
> That's all I can say.



*HINT?*

awwwww - pretty please with sugar on it ( or equal or sweet-n-low or honey or raw sugar cane for that matter) 

That's ok Kevin - I know it's going to be awesome 

I feel like a little kid again waiting for Santa


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> *SOON!*
> 
> That's all I can say.



This sounds a bit like taunting. That is not nice. Not only that, but "soon" can mean SO many things, in 5 minutes, in an hour, three days, etc. I think by now we should have at least earned a hint. You know, since we are all so patient and junk.


----------



## Dodie

spokanemom said:


> ...since we are all so patient and junk.


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> *SOON!*
> 
> That's all I can say.



This sounds a bit like taunting. That is not nice. Not only that, but "soon" can mean SO many things, in 5 minutes, in an hour, three days, etc. I think by now we should have at least earned a hint. You know, since we are all so patient and junk.


----------



## DisneyKevin

spokanemom said:


> This sounds a bit like taunting.



Oh...make no mistake. This is definitely taunting.



spokanemom said:


> That is not nice. Not only that, but "soon" can mean SO many things, in 5 minutes, in an hour, three days, etc. I think by now we should have at least earned a hint.



Here is a hint......

You will know before April 18th.



spokanemom said:


> You know, since we are all so *patient* and junk.



I'm not sure you're using that word correctly.

Trust me here...ok?

*SOON!*


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Oh...make no mistake. This is definitely taunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hint......
> 
> You will know before April 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me here...ok?
> 
> *SOON!*




I will put my utmost trust & faith in you Kevin  


so I know it's going to be *BIG*


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> *SOON!*
> 
> That's all I can say.



Cruel, I say. It's just cruel. Enemy war combatants receive better treatment at the hands of their captors!


----------



## DisneyKevin

macman752 said:


> Cruel, I say. It's just cruel. Enemy war combatants receive better treatment at the hands of their captors!



Next is water boarding

Now everyone find a buddy.


----------



## spokanemom

Weird. My post posted twice. With a reply from Kevin in between. Honestly, I did not do that. It must be gremlins. That is just the kind of day I am having!!


----------



## macman752

spokanemom said:


> Weird. My post posted twice. With a reply from Kevin in between. Honestly, I did not do that. It must be gremlins. That is just the kind of day I am having!!



I thought that you were just demonstrating good-natured tolerance for the delay in Kevin spilling the beans!


----------



## Circusgirl

DisneyKevin said:


> *SOON!*
> 
> That's all I can say.



Glad to hear the surprise is still alive and pending!  Back to my state of fevered anticipation...


----------



## corky441

*7*

7 weeks from now I will have unpacked my suitcases in Hollywood & I'll be waiting somewhat patiently for the Adventure to officially begin


----------



## DisneyKevin

You are cordially invited to join us in a special chat tonight at 8:00PM.

You can find the CHAT board here:

http://host7150.123flashchat.com/disboards/

You will need to register using your Dis Boards name and password.

If, for some reason, you can not join us for CHAT at 8:00PM this evening, I’m sure this information will be available on the ABD thread shortly after it’s announced.

Big news tonight.

BIG!

Be there.


----------



## DisneyKevin

How's that for a hint?


----------



## corky441

now that's my kind of hint - 


I hope I'll be home in time to join in the chat -  

OMG - the day is finally here - 

I think I may faint


----------



## DisneyKevin

If anyone can reach Tonya, please let her know.

The email I have for her keeps bouncing back.


----------



## tmli

This is perfect....I am going to tell Chris I made Kevin spill it today as a birthday present!!

He always gets me the most amazing, thoughtful gifts and I suck at gift giving!!

Ssshhhh...nobody tell him the truth!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'm not even going on this trip and the suspense is killing me. 

Hope you all have a great chat tonight.


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> If anyone can reach Tonya, please let her know.
> 
> The email I have for her keeps bouncing back.



Kim sent her a PM thru FaceBook and I sent her a PM thru here.


----------



## kab407

Today was the day from HELL. 

The best thing to happen today was seeing an email from Kevin that all will be revealed tonight at 8PM.  

Do I need a vacation?


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Today was the day from HELL.
> 
> The best thing to happen today was seeing an email from Kevin that all will be revealed tonight at 8PM.
> 
> Do I need a vacation?



Hi Kathy

Just a few more weeks and......sunshine....sunshine......sunshine....and
fun,fun,fun,fun


----------



## spokanemom

I did not want to work already. NOW I really don't want to work. I want to leave to get ready for chat!!!  It's finally time. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## DisneyKevin

1 hour

23 minutes


----------



## DisneyKevin

Chat's empty if you'd like to join me.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> Chat's empty if you'd like to join me.



I'll be right there...ooops....never mind.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Chat's empty if you'd like to join me.


 
Gotta walk Brody Baby first and then I will be there!!!!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> Chat's empty if you'd like to join me.


I would but I'm still at work.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We have a sperate, special chat room set-up for the announcement.

When you go to chat - log in - and then go to the Adventures by Disney Chat Room


----------



## Tonya2426

Why is the old chat program still on my parent's computers???  Shouldn't it have automatically updated when the new chat program was installed a while ago???

I am going to log on with my laptop but not sure how long my battery will last - I left the power cord in the hotel over the weekend and haven't gone to get a new one yet.


----------



## Tonya2426

Tonya2426 said:


> Why is the old chat program still on my parent's computers??? Shouldn't it have automatically updated when the new chat program was installed a while ago???
> 
> I am going to log on with my laptop but not sure how long my battery will last - I left the power cord in the hotel over the weekend and haven't gone to get a new one yet.


 
figured it out - the chat button on the main page is the old chat but the chat button from the unplugged page is the new chat.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The news is OUT!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> The news is OUT!



The head exploding news is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

I've never been so excited to get up really early in the morning for a breakfast!!!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I've never been so excited to get up really early in the morning for a breakfast!!!



It will be closer to lunch for us East Coasters!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> It will be closer to lunch for us East Coasters!


 

I'm hoping if I my body stays on east coast time then mornings won't be so bad for me - I am NOT a morning person.


----------



## Dodie

I *so* want to post on Facebook: "I'm going to Club 33 and Jimmy Leonard isn't," but I've met Jimmy. He's the nicest guy in the world. I just can't do it.

Maybe Pete will though.


----------



## Dodie

Fellow Adventurers:

Feel free to use the Club 33 logo that I just added to my signature. It's linked to my Photobucket account, but I don't think we'll crash it with just us.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Fellow Adventurers:
> 
> Feel free to use the Club 33 logo that I just added to my signature. It's linked to my Photobucket account, but I don't think we'll crash it with just us.



That was fast!

So what does Phillip think?


----------



## spokanemom

Dodie said:


> Fellow Adventurers:
> 
> Feel free to use the Club 33 logo that I just added to my signature. It's linked to my Photobucket account, but I don't think we'll crash it with just us.



Thanks!  I like it!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just checking out my new siggie addition......



I like it.....


But can I keep it?

I mean......wouldn't want to get flamed on other boards.....



PS....Did I ever mention how cool Dodie was?


----------



## macman752

Very soon we will get to see what is inside this door...


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> It's so much fun to get a deal on airfare - if the flight cost goes down even $5 I get excited - more $ to spend on souvenirs.
> 
> We're not leaving until Monday either - our flight out is at 12:45pm though.



Yes and I understand that excitment, but here in Canada if your flight price goes down after you have already purchased you tickets you do not get a credit.

Yay for monday!


----------



## jmccormick

Someone please let us know............

jim & linda


----------



## DisneyKevin

jmccormick said:


> Someone please let us know............
> 
> jim & linda



Hi Jim and Linda,

The special news is that we (The Dis and Dreams Unlimited Travel) have been able to secure an exclusive , private breakfast at Club 33.

We'll visit Club 33 on Friday, April 16 and we'll have to ourselves from 8am - 10am.

We'll have unlimited access to the entire place including the Trophy Room.

We will be able to take photos and buy Club 33 merchandise.

As we have the entire restaurant booked, we will be able to forgo the usual dress code and opt for "park casual" as we'll continue on with our adventure right after.

As we had limited options as to when we could do this, this event will replace the breakast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Jim and Linda,
> 
> The special news is that we (The Dis and Dreams Unlimited Travel) have been able to secure an exclusive , private breakfast at Club 33.
> 
> We'll visit Club 33 on Friday, April 16 and we'll have to ourselves from 8am - 10pm.
> 
> We'll have unlimited access to the entire place including the Trophy Room.
> 
> We will be able to take photos and buy Club 33 merchandise.
> 
> As we have the entire restaurant booked, we will be able to forgo the usual dress code and opt for "park casual" as we'll continue on with our adventure right after.
> 
> As we had limited options as to when we could do this, this event will replace the breakast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie.



       

I am trying to find a paper bag to breathe into!!!  You guys and gals at the DIS and DU are awesome!!!

- Bill


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Jim and Linda,
> 
> The special news is that we (The Dis and Dreams Unlimited Travel) have been able to secure an exclusive , private breakfast at Club 33.
> 
> *We'll visit Club 33 on Friday, April 16 and we'll have to ourselves from 8am - 10pm.*
> 
> We'll have unlimited access to the entire place including the Trophy Room.
> 
> We will be able to take photos and buy Club 33 merchandise.
> 
> As we have the entire restaurant booked, we will be able to forgo the usual dress code and opt for "park casual" as we'll continue on with our adventure right after.
> 
> As we had limited options as to when we could do this, this event will replace the breakast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie.



Wow Kevin, do we really get to spend the whole day there?


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Jim and Linda,
> 
> The special news is that we (The Dis and Dreams Unlimited Travel) have been able to secure an exclusive , private breakfast at Club 33.
> 
> We'll visit Club 33 on Friday, April 16 and we'll have to ourselves from 8am - 10pm.
> 
> We'll have unlimited access to the entire place including the Trophy Room.
> 
> We will be able to take photos and buy Club 33 merchandise.
> 
> As we have the entire restaurant booked, we will be able to forgo the usual dress code and opt for "park casual" as we'll continue on with our adventure right after.
> 
> As we had limited options as to when we could do this, this event will replace the breakast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie.





tickledtink33 said:


> Wow Kevin, do we really get to spend the whole day there?




Woo Hoo, we're having Breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Club 33!  Sorry Kevin I couldn't help myself.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Sorry for my typing skills.

8am to 10am

Two hours only.

I think we can see alot in 2 hours.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> Sorry for my typing skills.
> 
> 8am to 10am
> 
> Two hours only.
> 
> I think we can see alot in 2 hours.



We may not even not touch our food that morning as will be too busy looking around and taking pictures.   

- Bill


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> ...this event will replace the breakast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie.



What?!?!??  No breakfast with Minnie.  You should get your money back.


----------



## corky441

My head has officially exploded 

So sorry I had to miss the big reveal in chat last night, but the planets just didn't align in time for me...

Just checked the DISboard ABD thread briefly before bed last night and the news gave me the most pleasant dreams 

Thank you so much John, Pete & Kevin - you have brought tears of joy to me. I can't begin to express how much this means 

OMG - I'm going to Club 33


----------



## slapwhitey

Sorry I missed chat last night but my lovely wife was keeping me updated as I was called in for work. What a way to cap off a wonderful birthday yesterday.

I can officially say I could not imagine a better surprise. Club 33 was always a lofty goal for me and someplace I thought I'd never get to experience. To all those involved in making this happen thanks so much, well worth the wait.

See you all real soon.

Chris


----------



## stenogoddess

What Chris said.


And also, Jeri doesn't get it.  *sigh* I tried to explain it, but I must not have done it right because he's acting like its no big deal.  Punk husband. 

Whereas I am leaving him now for Glenn.  Whoever he is, he is now my new Best Friend!


----------



## Dodie

stenogoddess said:


> Punk husband.
> 
> Whereas I am *leaving him now for Glenn*.  Whoever he is, he is now my new Best Friend!





I laugh because, while Phillip does "get it," I'm not sure he "really gets it." We saw the door/heard about Club 33 during the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour we took when we were at Disneyland before, so he understands it and he's excited, but I think I need to spend some more time making sure he understands how HUGE this is.

*EDITED TO ADD:  Okay. He's looked over that unofficial website now and he GETS IT!!!!! He's now as psyched as I am!!!*


----------



## ADP

To all of you going on the ABD trip...I hope you have a wonderful experience at Club 33.  All I can say is I'm envious....  There are certain places at Disney where you may only see once in your lifetime.  This could very well be one of them... I hope you soak up every minute of it and have the time of your lives.  

BTW - Is anyone taking bribes for Club 33 Souvenirs?


----------



## stenogoddess

ADP said:


> BTW - Is anyone taking bribes for Club 33 Souvenirs?



Watcha thinking?  I may know some people.


----------



## PrincessSharon

I'm soooooo excited!  I keep thinking about it at random times and getting excited all over again. They could serve me runny eggs and cold toast and it would still be my best breakfast ever.


----------



## Dodie

I was thinking - our quick chat was so much fun last night, I still think we need to have a scheduled chat night before our trip, so we can maybe get to know one another even better.

I don't know how difficult it was for Pete and Alex to open up the separate chat room - but if we could agree on a night sometime in March - maybe that could happen again?

It was great chatting with the folks who aren't typically in podcast chat!

Thoughts?


----------



## corky441

PrincessSharon said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I keep thinking about it at random times and getting excited all over again. They could serve me runny eggs and cold toast and it would still be my best breakfast ever.



I'd even make my own breakfast - 

besides - I'd really like to see that kitchen anyway - Will that be on our "private" tour???


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> I was thinking - our quick chat was so much fun last night, I still think we need to have a scheduled chat night before our trip, so we can maybe get to know one another even better.
> 
> I don't know how difficult it was for Pete and Alex to open up the separate chat room - but if we could agree on a night sometime in March - maybe that could happen again?
> 
> It was great chatting with the folks who aren't typically in podcast chat!
> 
> Thoughts?



This is a terrific idea Dodie!

I'll look into it.


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Yes and I understand that excitment, but here in Canada if your flight price goes down after you have already purchased you tickets you do not get a credit.
> 
> Yay for monday!



Well that really stinks... so not fair. Is that because you're flying in & out of Canada or does it still happen if you were to fly via the U.S.???

BTW - saw a segment on the Today show this morning all about Canadian maple syrup and of course you came to mind.


----------



## WebmasterPete

stenogoddess said:


> What Chris said.
> 
> 
> And also, Jeri doesn't get it.  *sigh* I tried to explain it, but I must not have done it right because he's acting like its no big deal.  Punk husband.
> 
> Whereas I am leaving him now for Glenn.  Whoever he is, he is now my new Best Friend!



I hear ya!

I told Walter yesterday that we were going to be doing an exclusive event at Club 33.  His response was "oh, okay".  If I could have reached thru the phone and slapped him I would have (think Cher slapping Nic Cage in Moonstruck - "SNAP OUT OF IT").

No matter how hard I try, he'll never fully get this.  I'm lucky though, he indulges me on my passions with no complaints, so I guess I should be happy (and I am).  

Oh, and the European Cruise (like the trip to Australia)...THAT he gets!  

Pete


----------



## kab407

ADP said:


> To all of you going on the ABD trip...I hope you have a wonderful experience at Club 33.  All I can say is I'm envious....  There are certain places at Disney where you may only see once in your lifetime.  This could very well be one of them... I hope you soak up every minute of it and have the time of your lives.
> 
> *BTW - Is anyone taking bribes for Club 33 Souvenirs?*



Aaron, you know I'm your gal! You don't even have to bribe me.


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Aaron, you know I'm your gal! You don't even have to bribe me.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I am late to the celebration ...

 * Thank you Kevin, John and Pete!* 
(and whomever else had their hand in making this "dream" possible.  You really are "Dreams Unlimited".   )

  I am not online one day and of course that is the day you make the big announcement.  Bill told me the big secret news last night.  I've only seen that big of a grin on his face on our wedding day.  Y'all did good!  We've seen all the Disneyland travel shows on tv and know that stepping foot inside Club 33 is a great honor.  I can't wait!  

They must have heard about this rowdy bunch.  Thank goodness we'll have the place to ourselves.  Then, we can be "ourselves".  

  What type of merchandise do they sell?  I'll need to add that to my list of things to get on this trip.    I already planned on doing some damage to the checkbook at Disney Imagineering and now this.  We'd better bring a half empty suitcase to fit all our souvenirs.  

This is as close as we've ever come to the inside of Club 33 ...









 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

When I was looking for my Club 33 pictures, I started looking at our Disneyland resort photos.  It will be nice to see DCA *NOT* under construction.  

This is what we saw last March ...









 Jennifer


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> It will be nice to see DCA *NOT* under construction.



So, you're coming back in....2015????


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> So, you're coming back in....2015????



  Will the lake at DCA have water in it when we are there?  If so, I'll be happy.    This will be another trip we don't get to see Fantasmic! at DL.  When we visited last time, it was during the week and they were only showing it on the weekends.   

I know you were joking.  But, we *WILL* be back in 2012 (and this fall!  ).

We've already planned to be there in 2012 or 2013 for Cars Land.  DS4 will be 6 almost 7 by then.  I hope he's still into Cars then.  So sad to think, my "baby" is growing up so quickly.  Bill and I want to see the new addition too.  Yes, we're *BIG *kids! 

 Jennifer


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Will the lake at DCA have water in it when we are there?  If so, I'll be happy.    This will be another trip we don't get to see Fantasmic! at DL.  When we visited last time, it was during the week and they were only showing it on the weekends.
> 
> I know you were joking.  But, we *WILL* be back in 2012 (and this fall!  ).
> 
> We've already planned to be there in 2012 or 2013 for Cars Land.  DS4 will be 6 almost 7 by then.  I hope he's still into Cars then.  So sad to think, my "baby" is growing up so quickly.  Bill and I want to see the new addition too.  Yes, we're *BIG *kids!
> 
> Jennifer



Heck, yeah, there's water...and no more orange!






I posted some more pictures from this weekend on this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2403132


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Well that really stinks... so not fair. Is that because you're flying in & out of Canada or does it still happen if you were to fly via the U.S.???
> 
> BTW - saw a segment on the Today show this morning all about Canadian maple syrup and of course you came to mind.



I don't know why they don't credit flights up here, that's just the way it is and always has been.
We could have booking a while ago and paid $473. per person each way plus taxes, which btw is almost 100% of the flight cost. So a $473.00 flight is really about $940.00 per person each way.
Now say you did that and then the flights went down to say $500.00 there and back taxes in well they just look at you and say your tough luck.
So flying out of Canada can be a real hassle, however so is driving accross the boarder and flying from say Buffalo. Don't ask!!!!

I am tickled you thought of me when watching that episode.


----------



## katscradle

WebmasterPete said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I told Walter yesterday that we were going to be doing an exclusive event at Club 33.  His response was "oh, okay".  If I could have reached thru the phone and slapped him I would have (think Cher slapping Nic Cage in Moonstruck - "SNAP OUT OF IT").
> 
> No matter how hard I try, he'll never fully get this.  I'm lucky though, he indulges me on my passions with no complaints, so I guess I should be happy (and I am).
> 
> Oh, and the European Cruise (like the trip to Australia)...THAT he gets!
> 
> Pete



I am giggling big time now, he will get it eventually!


----------



## denise

I have been lurking on your thread for some time now. Not on your ABD but had to say......
 What great news you all got. I must say the PodCast crew are the best.....


----------



## JWren1234

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Jim and Linda,
> 
> The special news is that we (The Dis and Dreams Unlimited Travel) have been able to secure an exclusive , private breakfast at Club 33.
> 
> We'll visit Club 33 on Friday, April 16 and we'll have to ourselves from 8am - 10am.
> 
> We'll have unlimited access to the entire place including the Trophy Room.
> 
> We will be able to take photos and buy Club 33 merchandise.
> 
> As we have the entire restaurant booked, we will be able to forgo the usual dress code and opt for "park casual" as we'll continue on with our adventure right after.
> 
> As we had limited options as to when we could do this, this event will replace the breakast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie.



Wow...This is going to be an incredible experience!!  Thank you very much, I know it took a lot of hard work to put this together.

This event is helping me to take my mind off the impending snow storm coming here to New Jersey tomorrow.



Jason


----------



## jmccormick

disneykevin said:


> hi jim and linda,
> 
> the special news is that we (the dis and dreams unlimited travel) have been able to secure an exclusive , private breakfast at club 33.



If I may quote you - OMG


----------



## Circusgirl

WebmasterPete said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I told Walter yesterday that we were going to be doing an exclusive event at Club 33.  His response was "oh, okay".  If I could have reached thru the phone and slapped him I would have (think Cher slapping Nic Cage in Moonstruck - "SNAP OUT OF IT").
> 
> No matter how hard I try, he'll never fully get this.  I'm lucky though, he indulges me on my passions with no complaints, so I guess I should be happy (and I am).
> 
> Oh, and the European Cruise (like the trip to Australia)...THAT he gets!
> 
> Pete




When I told my sweetheart about the big reveal he said, "Does this makes you happy?"  I told him that it's a hundred kinds of happy and then some!  He will come on any Disney trip if I ask him to, but is also happy to stay home. He definitely doesn't know the details of cool unless I explain them.  I know it would be fun to have a partner who shared my enthusiasm for all this, but I have some mighty fun times all the same!

I'm still absorbing the news.  I'm delighted the deal got done in time for us to have some weeks for  and   :  and    ahead of  the trip.  The fact that there is shopping is also critical for the budget...


----------



## columnwest

columnwest said:


> I'm trying to figure out (based on Disney's release schedule) what's going to be playing at the El Capitan when we're there.  Disney doesn't have much coming out during that time of the year.



I just checked the El Capitan's schedule, and "Alice In Wonderland" ends it's run on March 30, so the Miley Cyrus movie "The Last Song" will be playing at the El Capitan during our trip.


----------



## corky441

columnwest said:


> I just checked the El Capitan's schedule, and "Alice In Wonderland" ends it's run on March 30, so the Miley Cyrus movie "The Last Song" will be playing at the El Capitan during our trip.




Guess where I'm NOT going


----------



## columnwest

corky441 said:


> Guess where I'm NOT going



Well, we still get to see the behind-the-scenes stuff.  The theatre itself is jaw-droppingly gorgeous, plus there's the Disney Ice Cream Parlour which I intend to fully experience.

BTW, has anyone mentioned the fact that the *DCA Food & Wine Festival* starts on April 16th while we're there?

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineLandingPage&bhcp=1


----------



## DisneyKevin

Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....

I just spoke to someone from ABD who tells me that they have added "Extra Magic" for our group that they think will make us "very happy".

On my honor.....I have no idea what this means. I asked not to know so that I can be surprised as well.

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....



Q: How do you know that Kevin is taunting?

A: Cause his lips are moving.


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....
> 
> I just spoke to someone from ABD who tells me that they have added "Extra Magic" for our group that they think will make us "very happy".
> 
> On my honor.....I have no idea what this means. I asked not to know so that I can be surprised as well.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!



oooohhhhh, I like extra magic!  This would be really cool if that were about us!!

How much do you think we would have to bribe our guides and/or Disney to let us in to watch a night time testing of WOC if it's not ready yet?  That would be really awesome.


----------



## aspen37

spokanemom said:
			
		

> oooohhhhh, I like extra magic!  This would be really cool if that were about us!!
> 
> How much do you think we would have to bribe our guides and/or Disney to let us in to watch a night time testing of WOC if it's not ready yet?  That would be really awesome.




I would love to see a night test of WOC! I think this would make up for not seeing Fantasmic.


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....
> 
> I just spoke to someone from ABD who tells me that they have added "Extra Magic" for our group that they think will make us "very happy".
> 
> On my honor.....I have no idea what this means. I asked not to know so that I can be surprised as well.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!



They have pre-qualified us for Disney Visa cards to help us with our Disney Studios store and Club 33 expenditures?


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....
> 
> I just spoke to someone from ABD who tells me that they have added "Extra Magic" for our group that they think will make us "very happy".
> 
> On my honor.....I have no idea what this means. I asked not to know so that I can be surprised as well.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!


 
Wooohoooo!!!!  Extra Magic is good!!! 

Are our ABD guides coming with us to Club 33 or are they going to be having breakfast with Minnie without us?  I have a little scenario going on in my head that the guides are sitting at the breakfast table with just Minnie looking sad while they eat Mickey waffles.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....
> 
> I just spoke to someone from ABD who tells me that they have added "Extra Magic" for our group that they think will make us "very happy".
> 
> On my honor.....I have no idea what this means. I asked not to know so that I can be surprised as well.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!



I love it! Kevin gets to taunt about something he doesn't even know about and he gets a surprise too! 



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Q: How do you know that Kevin is taunting?
> 
> A: Cause his lips are moving.







Tonya2426 said:


> Wooohoooo!!!!  Extra Magic is good!!!
> 
> Are our ABD guides coming with us to Club 33 or are they going to be having breakfast with Minnie without us?  I have a little scenario going on in my head that the guides are sitting at the breakfast table with just Minnie looking sad while they eat Mickey waffles.


----------



## DisneyKevin

From what I'm hearing....this is going to be even more amazing than we had originally thought.

WOW!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> From what I'm hearing....this is going to be even more amazing than we had originally thought.
> 
> WOW!



There he goes again. He just can't help it.

*What *is going to be even more amazing, Kevin? The whole trip? The Club 33 breakfast? This mysterious "extra magic"? Something else entirely that you've not even hinted at yet?


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'm not even going and he's got me wondering about it!


----------



## macman752

macman752 said:


> Attention Adventurers!
> 
> While planning for the meals that are not part of our Adventure, I remembered the discussion about a group visit to In-N-Out. So, before I schedule a PS reservation that might conflict with our pilgrimage to this burger and milk shake mecca, I thought I would see if you are still interested.
> 
> It appears that we have 3 chances to do this. The first would be while were are in Hollywood on the evening of Day 2, Wednesday, April 14. The next would be at Disneyland on the evening of Day 4, Friday, April 16. Our last opportunity will be lunch on Day 5, Saturday, April 17.
> 
> The In-N-Out in Anaheim is about 3 miles from our hotel. In Hollywood, there is one less that 1/2 mile for the hotel.
> 
> OK, let the discussion begin. I'll monitor the posts and update this message with the choices.
> 
> Remember to follow the lightsaber!
> 
> As of 2.1.10
> *
> Wednesday, 4.14*
> Circusgirl [Heather]
> Tonya2426 [Tonya]
> Corky441 [Marilee]
> tmli [Tracey]
> macman752 [Dave]
> kab407 [Kathy]
> Spokanemom [Alissa]
> Dodie [Dodie]
> Klam_Chowder [Karen]
> PrincesSharon [Sharon]
> Katscradle [Katherine] & 3guysandagal [John]
> stenogoddess [Lauren] & Jeri
> jmccormick [Jim & Linda]



Bump.

Attention iPhone users. In-N-Out released its official iPhone app a few hours ago. It is a free download.

The location we will invade is at 7009 Sunset Blvd in Hollywood.


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:


> From what I'm hearing....this is going to be even more amazing than we had originally thought.
> 
> WOW!



You know, when you originally posted that you had heard something, but you were not really sure what it was about and you did not know if you were taunting, I had your back.  I really thought to myself, "Self, if Kevin doesn't know about the possibility of a surprise, it is not really taunting, it is just excitement like the rest of us."

Now, with the first part of this statement; you are officially a taunter.


----------



## DisneyKevin

On my honor.....I dont know anything about the "extra" stuff.

I will be surprised with you.

I mean....I kinda have to know some stuff.....I'm the one coordinating this adventure.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Not sure if this counts as taunting because even I dont know what it means, but....
> 
> I just spoke to someone from ABD who tells me that they have added "Extra Magic" for our group that they think will make us "very happy".
> 
> On my honor.....I have no idea what this means. I asked not to know so that I can be surprised as well.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!


----------



## kab407

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Q: How do you know that Kevin is taunting?
> 
> A: Cause his lips are moving.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Wooohoooo!!!!  Extra Magic is good!!!
> 
> Are our ABD guides coming with us to Club 33 or are they going to be having breakfast with Minnie without us?  I have a little scenario going on in my head that the guides are sitting at the breakfast table with just Minnie looking sad while they eat Mickey waffles.



They may looking for some quiet time after a couple of days with this group.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm not even going and he's got me wondering about it!



Your wives will let you know as soon as it happens!


----------



## tickledtink33

As far as I know me and Anna plan on going with everyone to In-n-Out Burger on the 14th.


----------



## Circusgirl

More magic?  I suppose we'll just have to dig deep and strive to enjoy ourselves even more... 
I'm glad to hear that everyone will get to be surprised.  Welcome to the sweet torture of anticipation, Kevin!

I've made a *Napa Rose reservation for 6 pm on Friday the 16th.*  I hope we're recovered from our breakfast in time to enjoy dinner!  I made it for an early hour so that if there are fireworks we can potentially get back to the park in time for the show.

I made a reservation for 8 based on my first count, but I've lost my original list, and I am missing two despite going back through the thread to find everyone, so please remind me of who you are if you want to go but are not on my list.    

*My incomplete list:*

Marilee and DH (corky441)
Chris (columnwest)
Kat (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
Heather (Circusgirl)


----------



## Circusgirl

There was a time when our adventure felt far away and unreachable:










But now, we are ever closer to seeing this:











After many years of visiting the Magic Kingdom, the scale of the Sleeping Beauty Castle came as a little bit of a shock.  It is much closer to a studio (or 1 Bdr., max!) than the expansive digs that Cinderella scored.  



Their royal cheesenesses:










An old friend who still has a home at DL despite losing out in the real estate race at the MK:










Toontown is home to more than the fab five.  There are also more gags and puns than you can shake a rubber chicken at, and Roger Rabbit's hare raising ride will give us a 360 degree view.










When we're finally dragged kicking and screaming out of the park at night, we'll be greeted by this when we get back to our rooms:


----------



## Dodie

macman752 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Attention iPhone users. In-N-Out released its official iPhone app a few hours ago. It is a free download.
> 
> The location we will invade is at 7009 Sunset Blvd in Hollywood.



Can you make sure you add my DH, Phillip, to your attendee list as well? Thanks!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> On my honor.....I dont know anything about the "extra" stuff.
> 
> I will be surprised with you.
> 
> I mean....I kinda have to know some stuff.....I'm the one coordinating this adventure.



So what other kinda stuff do you know? General ABD adventure stuff or surprise stuff  

I do love the surprise stuff - nothing says "*DIS*" better than surprises. You all always make things better & better.


----------



## corky441

Circusgirl said:


> I've made a *Napa Rose reservation for 6 pm on Friday the 16th.*  I hope we're recovered from our breakfast in time to enjoy dinner!  I made it for an early hour so that if there are fireworks we can potentially get back to the park in time for the show.
> 
> I made a reservation for 8 based on my first count, but I've lost my original list, and I am missing two despite going back through the thread to find everyone, so please remind me of who you are if you want to go but are not on my list.
> 
> *My incomplete list:*
> 
> Marilee and DH (corky441)
> Chris (columnwest)
> Kat (Katscradle) and John (3guysandagal)
> Heather (Circusgirl)



Heather,

Just wanted to let you know that my husband & I will not be joinging you at Napa Rose that evening. We've elected to do a dinner at Steakhouse 55 on Sunday instead as our one "splurge" meal. I think we'll be over and the Wine & Food festival for the opening night on Friday evening.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I know "stuff".

So far....the "stuff" I do know is not taunt worthy.

I'm told there is other "stuff" that I dont know....but I've been told it will be "extra magic".

I've actually asked that they dont tell me. I want there to be some surprises too.

On the other hand....there is some "stuff" that I have to know in advance in order to make sure everything is buttoned up for our Adventure.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> I know "stuff".
> 
> So far....the "stuff" I do know is not taunt worthy.
> 
> I'm told there is other "stuff" that I dont know....but I've been told it will be "extra magic".
> 
> I've actually asked that they dont tell me. I want there to be some surprises too.
> 
> On the other hand....there is some "stuff" that I have to know in advance in order to make sure everything is buttoned up for our Adventure.



I now have a new life-goal  . . . I want to be a person who knows *the* "stuff" 

I know how to stuff a turkey & make stuffed shells & stuffed cabbage & stuffed peppers. I love double-stuff Oreos and over-stuffed pillows, but I hate stuffed grape leaves. I have a stuffed Mickey Mouse and a stuffed beaver. I have boxes of stuff that just keep getting moved around and never opened. I knew a boy in grammar school who could stuff his whole fist in his mouth.

But right now - I don't know the stuff that Kevin knows - and that's ok too


----------



## Dodie

Loved hearing Pete reference this trip in the podcast today. It sounds like *he's* as excited about it as we are, but maybe not as excited as about that European cruise though. 

Also loved John telling the world about the fun stuff from our adventure!


----------



## macman752

tickledtink33 said:


> As far as I know me and Anna plan on going with everyone to In-n-Out Burger on the 14th.



Kim, I have added you and Anna to the list



Dodie said:


> Can you make sure you add my DH, Phillip, to your attendee list as well? Thanks!



Dodie, I did not mean to omit Phillip. He's been added. In checking in noticed that I had not listed my travel companion, Sally.  She's happy to learn that she can now attend.


----------



## macman752

corky441 said:


> Heather,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my husband & I will not be joinging you at Napa Rose that evening. We've elected to do a dinner at Steakhouse 55 on Sunday instead as our one "splurge" meal. I think we'll be over and the Wine & Food festival for the opening night on Friday evening.



Marilee, we have a PS for Steakhouse 55 at 7:30 on Sunday evening.


----------



## corky441

macman752 said:


> Marilee, we have a PS for Steakhouse 55 at 7:30 on Sunday evening.




Our PS that evening is at 7pm - looks like we'll see you there 

Also please add DH Dino to the In & Out Burger adventure too


----------



## 3guysandagal

corky441 said:


> I now have a new life-goal  . . . I want to be a person who knows *the* "stuff"
> 
> I know how to stuff a turkey & make stuffed shells & stuffed cabbage & stuffed peppers. I love double-stuff Oreos and over-stuffed pillows, but I hate stuffed grape leaves. I have a stuffed Mickey Mouse and a stuffed beaver. I have boxes of stuff that just keep getting moved around and never opened. I knew a boy in grammar school who could stuff his whole fist in his mouth.
> 
> But right now - I don't know the stuff that Kevin knows - and that's ok too



Very good! 


I can't help myself.......

This reminds me of George Carlin's "A place for my Stuff".

R.I.P George....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLoge6QzcGY

(be aware there is a four letter word used)

ETA.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEjcz2OZYIU

Hope you smile as much as I did.


----------



## tardis1029

corky441 said:


> Our PS that evening is at 7pm - looks like we'll see you there
> 
> Also please add DH Dino to the In & Out Burger adventure too



It must be great minds think alike we also have made our PS at 7PM that same night


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Bill made us a PS at Steakhouse 55 for Friday, April 16th.   

Heather, 

  Thank you for coordinating the Napa Rose dinner.  But, we won't be dining with y'all.  I hope you have an amazing meal.  There is an on-site babysitting service at The Grand Californian that we plan to use on our "family" trip next fall.  Maybe, we'll try Napa Rose then.  I definitely want your reviews on the dinner.  

 Jennifer


----------



## Circusgirl

This is the closest I ever thought I'd get to going to Club 33, pretending to be about to go up in the elevator during the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.  That was fun, but how much more fun for it to be real!!!    










3guys - loved the George Carlin piece!!!  


I did my GAD service yesterday, working at a fabulous organization called Wellspring that offers many different kinds of services to homeless families.  Having found Wellspring through the Disney program, I'm now hoping to connect them with some folks from the circus school I work with and see if we can donate some circus classes or get some of the kids to the school through our scholarship program.


----------



## Tonya2426

I just got home after being out of town and my new luggage was delivered!!!  It is sooooo cute!!!  California here I come!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

CircusGirl:  Love the photo.  Can't wait to get mine!

Tonya:  Awesome luggage.  I  luggage!

Dodie:  Still drooling over the letter carrier?  I am. 


Made a ressie with Dreams today for *wait for it* the Universal Studios Harry Potter package.  It just didn't feel right coming to Orlando and not going to Disney!  LOL  But it's something we really want to see, so we're having a long weekend in October.  Staying at the Hard Rock.  I remember Pete giving it a good review.  Kathy Werling was my Dreams agent.  And I'm so on top of it too. I'm making my notes, putting down her name in my folder.  Why does that name sound so familer?  Did she help us with the podcast cruise? No, that was Tracey.  Has she been our agent before with Dreams?  NO you idiot, she's on the Podcast.  I worry about myself sometimes.  Not enough caffine yet clearly.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Drinking my Keurig coffee out of my Disneyland mug this morning and realized that our Adventure begins 6 weeks from tomorrow.

It always surprises me when I have that "aha moment" and I realize exactly how close it is to the start of our trip.

I have been dealing with details of this trip since it's announcement. I dont think a week goes by that I dont call ABD 3 or 4 times, but it still sneaks up on me.

I am so excited about seeing all of you and having some time to get to know y'all better. 

I'm working on having a private ABD chat night. It will give everyone a chance to say hello and ask any questions that havent been answered.

I'm planning to do this on Thursday, March 18th at 8:00pm. Hope that works for everyone.

Oh yeah.....approximately 45 days prior to the start of an Adventure, ABD sends out (via UPS) a package of "goodies". I have provided ABD with everyone's mailing address, so you should be seeing these very soon.

Have a great day!


----------



## corky441

tardis1029 said:


> It must be great minds think alike we also have made our PS at 7PM that same night




Looks like there will be a nice contingent from the DIS at dinner that night. Sort of bitter sweet for DH & I - we leave DL the next morning to come home. But that's okay too - if we don't go home and get back to work and "reality" then we'd miss out on the planning for our next trip


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Drinking my Keurig coffee out of my Disneyland mug this morning and realized that our Adventure begins 6 weeks from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It always surprises me when I have that "aha moment" and I realize exactly how close it is to the start of our trip.
> 
> I have been dealing with details of this trip since it's announcement. I dont think a week goes by that I dont call ABD 3 or 4 times, but it still sneaks up on me.
> 
> I am so excited about seeing all of you and having some time to get to know y'all better.
> 
> Awwwwww - and the feeling is mutual - I'm working on having a private ABD chat night. It will give everyone a chance to say hello and ask any questions that havent been answered.
> 
> I'm planning to do this on Thursday, March 18th at 8:00pm. Hope that works for everyone.
> 
> I'll do my best to get into the chat this time - I've got it booked on my calendar
> 
> Oh yeah.....approximately 45 days prior to the start of an Adventure, ABD sends out (via UPS) a package of "goodies". I have provided ABD with everyone's mailing address, so you should be seeing these very soon.
> 
> Have a great day!



*6 weeks - WOW* it's hard to imagine that before we know it we'll all be out in California  . . .


----------



## tardis1029

corky441 said:


> Looks like there will be a nice contingent from the DIS at dinner that night. Sort of bitter sweet for DH & I - we leave DL the next morning to come home. But that's okay too - if we don't go home and get back to work and "reality" then we'd miss out on the planning for our next trip



We are doing the same thing. But there is always hope. The next visit to the world is in July with the family then just the 2 of us in Sept.and to end the year right we just signed up for the PCC 2.0


----------



## katscradle

tardis1029 said:


> We are doing the same thing. But there is always hope. The next visit to the world is in July with the family then just the 2 of us in Sept.and to end the year right we just signed up for the PCC 2.0




Yay it will be great to have you and your family join us on PCC#2!


----------



## aspen37

As everyday goes by I get more excited about this trip. 
Before we know it we will be in Hollywood ready to have a trip of a lifetime! I still can't believe we are having breakfast at Club 33!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> As everyday goes by I get more excited about this trip.
> Before we know it we will be in Hollywood ready to have a trip of a lifetime! I still can't believe we are having breakfast at Club 33!




I know this is going to be so cool!


----------



## Circusgirl

DisneyKevin said:


> Drinking my Keurig coffee out of my Disneyland mug this morning and realized that our Adventure begins 6 weeks from tomorrow.
> 
> It always surprises me when I have that "aha moment" and I realize exactly how close it is to the start of our trip.
> 
> I have been dealing with details of this trip since it's announcement. I dont think a week goes by that I dont call ABD 3 or 4 times, but it still sneaks up on me.
> 
> I am so excited about seeing all of you and having some time to get to know y'all better.
> 
> I'm working on having a private ABD chat night. It will give everyone a chance to say hello and ask any questions that havent been answered.
> 
> I'm planning to do this on Thursday, March 18th at 8:00pm. Hope that works for everyone.
> 
> Oh yeah.....approximately 45 days prior to the start of an Adventure, ABD sends out (via UPS) a package of "goodies". I have provided ABD with everyone's mailing address, so you should be seeing these very soon.
> 
> Have a great day!



I hope to make it to chat.  My appointments are supposed to finish by then, but it's anybody's guess what will actually happen.  Thanks for setting it up!

Tonya - That might be the cutest luggage ever!  It must make you want to start packing right now!


----------



## Tonya2426

Circusgirl said:


> Tonya - That might be the cutest luggage ever! It must make you want to start packing right now!


 
I think it is pretty cute too!!!  (If I say so myself.)   

I haven't started packing but I am thinking pretty hard about what to take.  This whole airline under 50 lbs per bag thing has got me having to rethink what I normally pack for trips.  Normally, I just drive to WDW so I pack anything and everything.  

Not sure what to do about a jacket for our trip.  I don't want anything bulky or too warm but I don't want just a little hoodie either.  The mornings and evenings could be chilly - especially if there is a breeze or it is raining.  The average high is 74 and the average low is 52.  What is everyone doing for a jacket?


----------



## spokanemom

Jacket schmacket!!  I live in Spokane. It's cold. Well, usually anyway. I am just going to bring a hoodie. Or three.  The only thing that I am worried about is the rain, but I still really don't want to pack a coat.  Maybe I will throw in the shell to my coat that is waterproof if I need something for the rain.  I will watch the weather report as it gets closer to really determine what outerwear I will bring.  

Does anyone have any ideas about how to minimize what I bring, but still be able to wear clean clothes and not have to do laundry?  I am at a loss for this one!  

I am flying Southwest, so I am not worried about the luggage fees, but ABD limits us to one bag correct?  I will be there for 10 days. I need more than one bag! I don't want to do laundry on vacation. I have too much to see!  And buy.  Just HOW big can that bag be?...


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Sorry I haven't posted in a bit, but work (travel, mid year reviews, TPS cover sheets, etc.) have gotten in the way.  All that makes me even more excited for this trip!  And on top of it all, we get to go in Club 33!   

I hope to make that chat, but I will be in WA on business that week so there is a chance I will still be in a meeting (Pacific time).  

We had to switch to Plan B in terms of babysitting our kids, so please send some  our way so that we can solely be focused on the fun ahead of us.  Anyway, back to work I go.  Talk to you all soon.

- Bill


----------



## Dodie

I'm hoping for good weather. I'm usually a pretty light packer, but being gone 8 days is hard to pack for in a single checked bag plus a small carryon. (Will ABD even let us have that small carryon too?!!! I'm not talking about something I'd want to carry around every day.)

From a jacket perspective, I'll probably pack a lightweight fleece (which you guys may get tired of looking at in the evenings) and a windbreaker type jacket for layering.

Of course, we need to remember to leave room in our suitcases for the goodies that we'll buy along the way on our trip.


----------



## corky441

Hmmmmmmmmmmm jacket - didn't give that a thought. I have a nifty mini-umbrella for rain. I guess i'll pack a fleece jacket also. Of course there will the totally unnecessary new Disney sweatshirt to buy. I mean - how can I not have one from Disneyland?

Trying to plan on what to pack is really hard for this trip - I've never traveled out to the West Coast - so i'm at a loss right now - as time get closer I'll just keep checking the long range forecast to get a better idea. 

Packing only 2 suitcases for the 2 of us will be tough. then the 50 lb limit on top of that. DH's shoes take up a half a suitcase as it is - can't ask him to go barefoot I suppose 

We'll both have small carry-on bags as well, but i'm sorta planning on having to do a quick load of laundry when we arrive at the Grand Californian before we all get back together for dinner that evening


----------



## columnwest

Y'all think you have it tough with packing?  I'm coming on this ABD trip direct from two weeks in southeast Asia (where it will be 500 degrees with 1000% humidity).  That's three weeks of clothes for two different climates in one suitcase.  Plus room for the stuff I will inevitably buy at Hong Kong Disneyland.  Can it be done?  We'll see...


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I just got home after being out of town and my new luggage was delivered!!!  It is sooooo cute!!!  California here I come!!!!



That is really cute! It will be easy to find at the airport too.


----------



## aspen37

I won't worry about packing just yet. Since it will still be cold here when I leave I will have either a hoodie or fleece with me.


----------



## Circusgirl

If I have overflow packing I might ship a small box ahead to the GF, and bring an empty duffel for all the loot, er, souvenirs I plan to acquire.


----------



## stenogoddess

columnwest said:


> Y'all think you have it tough with packing?  I'm coming on this ABD trip direct from two weeks in southeast Asia (where it will be 500 degrees with 1000% humidity).  That's three weeks of clothes for two different climates in one suitcase.  Plus room for the stuff I will inevitably buy at Hong Kong Disneyland.  Can it be done?  We'll see...



Some of the lawyers I work for run into this trouble.  They ship their bags home from HK and have another one that's shipped out to the hotel in Hollywood (in this case.)  I don't know if you got a bag all ready if there was someone that would be so kind as to ship it on a pre determined day or not, or if this plan is even workable for ya, but I thought I would throw it out there because that just seems a gracious load to have to be worrying about!

Tonya:  I'm thinking a light jacket that everyone will be sick of looking at by the end of the trip that I'll wear on the plane so it doesn't take up room in the bag.  I'm also taking a couple of button up sweaters because I'm from the South, ergo, I just stay cold when I'm anywhere with the slightest breeze and no humidity!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

spokanemom said:


> I am flying Southwest, so I am not worried about the luggage fees, but ABD limits us to one bag correct?  I will be there for 10 days. I need more than one bag! I don't want to do laundry on vacation. I have too much to see!  And buy.  Just HOW big can that bag be?...



So ABD limits us to one bag per person?  Are we also allowed a carryon?  I may bring an empty carryon to handle the souvenirs for the return trip.  

- Bill


----------



## Dodie

DisneyTaylors said:


> So ABD limits us to one bag per person?  Are we also allowed a carryon?
> 
> - Bill



This is the million dollar question right now. I'm not sure where that came from. Maybe it was in the materials we've already received?

*Oh Kevin?!!! Are you there?!!! We actually seem to have a real question!!!*


----------



## tmli

This is what I found on the ABD website....

14) Are there luggage restrictions?
Our recommendation? Pack lightly. Many guests find they pack too many clothes and personal items. Each guest is restricted to one checked bag and, one personal item plus one small bag per ticketed person, as specified by your air carrier. With frequent security changes, we recommend that you check with your air carrier as well as the Transportation Security Administration's (TSA) website www.tsa.gov for current restrictions


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> This is what I found on the ABD website....
> 
> 14) Are there luggage restrictions?
> Our recommendation? Pack lightly. Many guests find they pack too many clothes and personal items. Each guest is restricted to one checked bag and, one personal item plus one small bag per ticketed person, as specified by your air carrier. With frequent security changes, we recommend that you check with your air carrier as well as the Transportation Security Administration's (TSA) website www.tsa.gov for current restrictions



Whew - that's a relief. If I'm reading this correctly - both DH & I can have a piece of luggage, a carry-on small bag & he can carry the laptop and I can carry my purse 
*California here we come !!!*


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

ABD restrictions state one bag per person and one carry-on.

The reason for this is that ABD handles your luggage upon arrival, at the hotel, moving from hotel to hotel and upon departure.

On our Italy trip, we were told that ABD was very strict about this, but I saw folks with two bags.

That being said....both hotels will have a laundry service where you give them your clothes that need to be cleaned and you have them back the next day. There is a cost involved in this, but it's a great service. There is also guest laundry facilities at each hotel, should you wish to wash your own.

Something I would consider with the airline weight restrictions.......ship anything you purchase at Disney home. The last time I was at Disneyland, we were moving frequently from hotel to hotel while reviewing the different SoCal choices for the Dis. Anything I purchased at Disney, I just let the CM know and it meant filling out a quick form and paying for shipping. This makes shopping much easier when you dont have to worry about packing.

Just a few suggestions that I think may help with your planning.


----------



## skunkvette

Another tip for sending something home, if you have access to a FEDEX account - I bring a couple of package labels with my account number to send purchases back if they (the purchases) are not in Disney shops. 

I have also used the hotel's business center top arrange for a box or tyvec sleeve for the items - usually at no charge,


----------



## kab407

I love packing talk, it means we're getting close!


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyTaylors said:


> So ABD limits us to one bag per person?  Are we also allowed a carryon?  I may bring an empty carryon to handle the souvenirs for the return trip.
> 
> - Bill





Dodie said:


> This is the million dollar question right now. I'm not sure where that came from. Maybe it was in the materials we've already received?
> 
> *Oh Kevin?!!! Are you there?!!! We actually seem to have a real question!!!*



When I took the Southwest Splendors ABD tour I had one large checked bag and I used a large backpack as my carry on which I was able to bring on the bus.  It seemed like most everyone did something similar.  There is limited space under the bus to store the luggage as the group moves between hotels and ABD uses some of that space to store bottled water, snacks etc.  As long as your carry on is of a reasonable size and can fit in the overhead space on the bus I don't think you will have a problem.  Keeping in mind that the overhead space on the bus is a bit smaller than the overhead space on a plane.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> ABD restrictions state one bag per person and one carry-on.
> 
> The reason for this is that ABD handles your luggage upon arrival, at the hotel, moving from hotel to hotel and upon departure.
> 
> On our Italy trip, we were told that ABD was very strict about this, but I saw folks with two bags.
> 
> That being said....both hotels will have a laundry service where you give them your clothes that need to be cleaned and you have them back the next day. There is a cost involved in this, but it's a great service. There is also guest laundry facilities at each hotel, should you wish to wash your own.
> 
> Something I would consider with the airline weight restrictions.......ship anything you purchase at Disney home. The last time I was at Disneyland, we were moving frequently from hotel to hotel while reviewing the different SoCal choices for the Dis. Anything I purchased at Disney, I just let the CM know and it meant filling out a quick form and paying for shipping. This makes shopping much easier when you dont have to worry about packing.
> 
> Just a few suggestions that I think may help with your planning.



Thanks for clearing this up for us Kevin! 
I was wondering about this myself.
However I have to say this sucks for us. Being that we are flying from Canada our airline lets us have 2 checked bags and 1 carry-on per person.
Also shipping from there to here for us is not reasonable at all. We have looked into this on prior trips to WDW. I will have to figure something out.


----------



## tmli

katscradle said:


> Thanks for clearing this up for us Kevin!
> I was wondering about this myself.
> However I have to say this sucks for us. Being that we are flying from Canada our airline lets us have 2 checked bags and 1 carry-on per person.
> Also shipping from there to here for us is not reasonable at all. We have looked into this on prior trips to WDW. I will have to figure something out.



Actually Air Canada has recently changed the rules for transborder flights...we are only allowed one checked bag plus carryon!!

I agree about shipping...I once asked about shipping a snow globe, the shipping cost was more than the globe!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We've traveled a lot as a family over the past few years.  Including three cruises where cabin space and storage space is limited, but you still need multiple outfits each day.  After packing so much for our family of five, I've mastered my packing skills to one large suitcase and one medium suitcase for a family of five for a week. That includes shoes and toiletries.  I figure, if I can do that, I can pack for two adults in two suitcases plus two carry-ons.   

We have our first Nanny interview on Saturday.  Wish us luck!  I will be able to breath a little easier when we get this sitter situation taken care of.   We thought it was taken care of when I booked this trip.  But, things come up and situations change.  I'm keeping in good standing with the children's friends parents too, in case I need a back-up plan.   

One way or another, we'll be on that plane in Austin on April 11th.  However, Bill made the mistake of looking online at American Airlines yesterday and now they are cheaper directly from Dallas (30 minutes away) to LAX than our Southwest flight from Austin (three hours away!).    We may change our flight to AA, we'll keep you posted Kevin.  If so, we'll have to use those Southwest tickets for something.  Bill mentioned Vegas.  Sounds good to me!   

 Jennifer


----------



## tmli

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We've traveled a lot as a family over the past few years.  Including three cruises where cabin space and storage space is limited, but you still need multiple outfits each day.  After packing so much for our family of five, I've mastered my packing skills to one large suitcase and one medium suitcase for a family of five for a week. That includes shoes and toiletries.  I figure, if I can do that, I can pack for two adults in two suitcases plus two carry-ons.
> 
> We have our first Nanny interview on Saturday.  Wish us luck!  I will be able to breath a little easier when we get this sitter situation taken care of.   We thought it was taken care of when I booked this trip.  But, things come up and situations change.  I'm keeping in good standing with the children's friends parents too, in case I need a back-up plan.
> 
> One way or another, we'll be on that plane in Austin on April 11th.  However, Bill made the mistake of looking online at American Airlines yesterday and now they are cheaper directly from Dallas (30 minutes away) to LAX than our Southwest flight from Austin (three hours away!).    We may change our flight to AA, we'll keep you posted Kevin.  If so, we'll have to use those Southwest tickets for something.  Bill mentioned Vegas.  Sounds good to me!
> 
> Jennifer



We changed our flights as well.  We were originally scheduled out of Buffalo with Southwest, but decided to check out Air Canada from Toronto when we saw the great fare John and Kathryn got.  We ended up cancelling Southwest and using airmiles for one ticket and buying the second.  Now we are flying direct, are departing closer from home and get seatback entertainment on the flight!!  An important feature when stuck on a plane for 5 hours.


----------



## tardis1029

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We've traveled a lot as a family over the past few years.  Including three cruises where cabin space and storage space is limited, but you still need multiple outfits each day.  After packing so much for our family of five, I've mastered my packing skills to one large suitcase and one medium suitcase for a family of five for a week. That includes shoes and toiletries.  I figure, if I can do that, I can pack for two adults in two suitcases plus two carry-ons.
> 
> We have our first Nanny interview on Saturday.  Wish us luck!  I will be able to breath a little easier when we get this sitter situation taken care of.   We thought it was taken care of when I booked this trip.  But, things come up and situations change.  I'm keeping in good standing with the children's friends parents too, in case I need a back-up plan.
> 
> One way or another, we'll be on that plane in Austin on April 11th.  However, Bill made the mistake of looking online at American Airlines yesterday and now they are cheaper directly from Dallas (30 minutes away) to LAX than our Southwest flight from Austin (three hours away!).    We may change our flight to AA, we'll keep you posted Kevin.  If so, we'll have to use those Southwest tickets for something.  Bill mentioned Vegas.  Sounds good to me!
> 
> Jennifer



Hi Jennifer, 
I totally understand what you are going through. Years ago, as a mother of 3 small children I had won a trip to Hawaii with a company that I worked for. While my husband (Tardis 1029) could not go as he had to work - I was faced with a challenge of who was going to watch my children, 3 was not the magic number for others so I split up the kids - the 2 girls ( 8 and 6 )went to my aunt ( who lived 100 miles away from me ) and my 1 year old son when to his Godmothers for the week. The kids had a great time and I had peace of mind. However, it did cost me more in "gifts" but it was so worth it. Sometimes the bumps in the road makes the journey more enjoyable!
Good Luck -and I'll keep good thoughts for you. - Micki


----------



## katscradle

tmli said:


> Actually Air Canada has recently changed the rules for transborder flights...we are only allowed one checked bag plus carryon!!
> 
> I agree about shipping...I once asked about shipping a snow globe, the shipping cost was more than the globe!!!



I know it is ridculous!
Well then on to plan B, John will be wearing the same clothes the whole trip. 
I will have his clothing launder if this helps! 
Well all joking asside I am not sure if I will make this trip with him.
Our babysitter backed out, and the list of people coming forward does not look promising. I really want to go, but not at the expence of the boys well being. So for now we are just going to play it by ear and see what happens.


----------



## spokanemom

katscradle said:


> Well all joking asside I am not sure if I will make this trip with him.
> Our babysitter backed out, and the list of people coming forward does not look promising. I really want to go, but not at the expence of the boys well being. So for now we are just going to play it by ear and see what happens.



I hope you are able to find a good solution for your childcare.  It would be sad for you to have to cancel this close to going.  And especially since you know the "head exploding" Club 33 secret and everything!


----------



## katscradle

I am now on cloud 9!
I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
Let the party begin!!

Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!


----------



## kab407

katscradle said:


> I am now on cloud 9!
> I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
> Let the party begin!!
> 
> Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!




Glad everything worked out for you and John!!!  See you in a few weeks.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I am now on cloud 9!
> I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
> Let the party begin!!
> 
> Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!


----------



## spokanemom

katscradle said:


> I am now on cloud 9!
> I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
> Let the party begin!!
> 
> Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Circusgirl

katscradle said:


> I am now on cloud 9!
> I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
> Let the party begin!!
> 
> Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!



I'm so glad it all worked out.  It would not have been the same without you!


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> I am now on cloud 9!
> I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
> Let the party begin!!
> 
> Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!




 

So glad it's all coming together for you 

a real shame though that poor John will be so limited with his wardrobe though


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5;35680390

We have our first Nanny interview on Saturday.  Wish us luck!  I will be able to breath a little easier when we get this sitter situation taken care of.   We thought it was taken care of when I booked this trip.  But said:


> Good luck with the interview.
> 
> i'm stressing just about what clothes to bring _ I can't imagine dealing with a childcare issue too.
> An empty nest has it's advantages in times like these


----------



## tmli

Are we going anywhere with a dress code?  Or is everywhere we are going park casual?

Just trying to figure out what it is we need to bring!!


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> Are we going anywhere with a dress code?  Or is everywhere we are going park casual?
> 
> Just trying to figure out what it is we need to bring!!



To the best of my knowledge, the official dining with the ABD tour that is booked is all park casual.
That said, I'm sure my husband & I will dress up a bit more for our first dinner in Hollywood, meaning dress slacks and a collared shirt for him and weather permitting a sundress for me - or dress pants and a blouse. Other than that night I think park casual will be the norm for us.
Of course, if you have dinner plans for Napa Rose, Steakhouse 55, etc - you might want less casual attire.

I'm also hoping that we have some time between our afternoon and evening activities - I, for one, like to shower and change before dinner.


----------



## stenogoddess

yeah katherine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> I am now on cloud 9!
> I got a babysitter at 8:30 tonight!
> Let the party begin!!
> 
> Guess John will not have much of a wardrobe!





kab407 said:


> Glad everything worked out for you and John!!!  See you in a few weeks.



Thank goodness!  It wouldn't have been the same without Katherine!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tardis1029 said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> I totally understand what you are going through. Years ago, as a mother of 3 small children I had won a trip to Hawaii with a company that I worked for. While my husband (Tardis 1029) could not go as he had to work - I was faced with a challenge of who was going to watch my children, 3 was not the magic number for others so I split up the kids - the 2 girls ( 8 and 6 )went to my aunt ( who lived 100 miles away from me ) and my 1 year old son when to his Godmothers for the week. The kids had a great time and I had peace of mind. However, it did cost me more in "gifts" but it was so worth it. Sometimes the bumps in the road makes the journey more enjoyable!
> Good Luck -and I'll keep good thoughts for you. - Micki



It is hard to burden someone with three kids.  To me, it is asking a lot of someone if they aren't being paid.  That is why we are going the Nanny route for this trip.  Luckily, my Mom has confirmed she can stay with the kids in the evenings when she gets home from work.  So, the nanny will just have to take our 9 and 7 year old to school and entertain our four year old all day.  It should be an easy job for someone.  I have three interviews now scheduled for Saturday.  I plan to meet the candidates at the Starbucks up the street.  If the interviews goes well, then I plan to have them come to our home and meet the kids.  I probably should have started this process sooner.  I kept dragging my feet, hoping something else would work out.  Thank you for your support and good wishes.  

Fingers crossed, we will be doing a "Katherine" happy dance soon.   I know that was a big relief to get those boys taken care of.  

 Jennifer


----------



## Tonya2426

Guess who just booked her flights!!!!   

The prices have dropped to half over the last 2 weeks and so I booked them!!!  Now I just need to see if I can get some 1st class upgrades with my miles.


----------



## katscradle

Thanks everyone, it would have been so depressing to stay at home with the boys, but I would have done it if I had too. However I would have insisted John go as there would have been no point in us both missing out.
I am very glad it has worked out. This seems to be a patteren in my life give up and it works out! 
I got to say I am still on cloud #9 and doing my happy dance all day today!
Jen & Bill I am sure you will find someone!
I am hoping it will be easy for you as you will not need someone 24/7 for all 3 children. It's nice that you have your mom to watch them in the evenings. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Now on the wardobe issue. My GF was telling me today to just buy him a bunch of disposable clothes so I could just throw them out as he uses them. Somehow I don't think this idea will go over very well. What am I saying it will land like a ton of bricks on the floor. 
Now for luggage well they did change the rules on air canada, so it is 1 suitcase each and 1 carry-on each. So I am thinking I will drag out the suitcase in the next week and start asscessing the situation.
Wonder what the temps are like in California at that time of year. Think I will do some reserch over the weekend!
Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!
Love ya!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Guess who just booked her flights!!!!
> 
> The prices have dropped to half over the last 2 weeks and so I booked them!!!  Now I just need to see if I can get some 1st class upgrades with my miles.




Time to party!


----------



## spokanemom

I took my son to get his haircut and just got home.  There was a box on my doorstep, my heart started to beat just a little faster, my eyes got bigger, and as I approached the box I saw that it was from.....





















woot.


I am excited to get the stuff I ordered from them, but it is not what I was really hoping for!


----------



## columnwest

tmli said:


> We changed our flights as well.  We were originally scheduled out of Buffalo with Southwest, but decided to check out Air Canada from Toronto when we saw the great fare John and Kathryn got.  We ended up cancelling Southwest and using airmiles for one ticket and buying the second.  Now we are flying direct, are departing closer from home and get seatback entertainment on the flight!!  An important feature when stuck on a plane for 5 hours.



Keep in mind that the draconian Canada-to-US carry-on restrictions are still in place.  Generally in the US you're allowed one carry-on (which could be anything up to a small suitcase) PLUS one "personal item" which could be a briefcase or a laptop bag or a purse, etc. to take on board.

Not so in Canada (at least on flights to the US).  Here, your briefcase or laptop bag counts AS your one carry-on.  "Small" purses still get counted as a "personal item" though.  And, if your laptop is in a sleeve, not a bluky bag, then you can get by.  Otherwise, you're screwed.  The Canadian TSA site has more details: http://www.catsa-acsta.gc.ca/Page.aspx?ID=78&pname=carryonbaggage_bagagedecabine&lang=en


----------



## corky441

OK - so some things are better left unknown . . . 

Double-double w/ onions = 670 calories, 41g fat, 120mg cholesterol

Vanilla milkshake = 680 calories, 37g fat, 90mg cholesterol

Fries = 400 calories, 18g fat, 0 cholesterol

Maybe we should all walk to Disneyland from Hollywood - carrying our luggage


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> OK - so some things are better left unknown . . .
> 
> Double-double w/ onions = 670 calories, 41g fat, 120mg cholesterol
> 
> Vanilla milkshake = 680 calories, 37g fat, 90mg cholesterol
> 
> Fries = 400 calories, 18g fat, 0 cholesterol
> 
> Maybe we should all walk to Disneyland from Hollywood - carrying our luggage



But the Double Double has lettuce and tomatoes on it...those are vegetables...that has to counteract some of the bad stuff, right??


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> But the Double Double has lettuce and tomatoes on it...those are vegetables...that has to counteract some of the bad stuff, right??



I like that thinking!  

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

Check your email.

Nuff said.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> But the Double Double has lettuce and tomatoes on it...those are vegetables...that has to counteract some of the bad stuff, right??



And don't forget the benefit you reap from the tomoatoes in the ketchup that you inevitably add to those fries!  

- Bill


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyTaylors said:


> And don't forget the benefit you reap from the tomoatoes in the ketchup that you inevitably add to those fries!
> 
> - Bill



And the special sauce...they don't call it special for nothing.


----------



## Dodie

Ahem. Just a reminder...

CALORIES DO NOT COUNT WHEN YOU'RE ON VACATION!

Come on people. That fact is fundamental and universally accepted.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Check your email.
> 
> Nuff said.


 
I've got some serious thinkin' to do to figure out my list.


----------



## Tonya2426

corky441 said:


> OK - so some things are better left unknown . . .
> 
> Double-double w/ onions = 670 calories, 41g fat, 120mg cholesterol
> 
> Vanilla milkshake = 680 calories, 37g fat, 90mg cholesterol
> 
> Fries = 400 calories, 18g fat, 0 cholesterol
> 
> Maybe we should all walk to Disneyland from Hollywood - carrying our luggage


 
Okay, Marilee is officially banned from the In-N-Out trip - she is a burger buzz kill!!!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Check your email.
> 
> Nuff said.


----------



## kab407

dodie said:


> ahem. Just a reminder...
> 
> calories do not count when you're on vacation!
> 
> come on people. That fact is fundamental and universally accepted.



amen!!!!


----------



## corky441

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> But the Double Double has lettuce and tomatoes on it...those are vegetables...that has to counteract some of the bad stuff, right??





DisneyTaylors said:


> And don't forget the benefit you reap from the tomoatoes in the ketchup that you inevitably add to those fries!
> 
> - Bill





ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> And the special sauce...they don't call it special for nothing.





Dodie said:


> Ahem. Just a reminder...
> 
> CALORIES DO NOT COUNT WHEN YOU'RE ON VACATION!
> 
> Come on people. That fact is fundamental and universally accepted.





Tonya2426 said:


> Okay, Marilee is officially banned from the In-N-Out trip - she is a burger buzz kill!!!



Okay Okay - I promise to be a good adventurer from now on. Please don't banish me from In & Out burger 
I will have extra lettuce & tomato to counter the offfensive components 

I also believe if you eat the food from someone elses plate there are no calories


----------



## Tonya2426

corky441 said:


> Okay Okay - I promise to be a good adventurer from now on. Please don't banish me from In & Out burger
> I will have extra lettuce & tomato to counter the offfensive components
> 
> I also believe if you eat the food from someone elses plate there are no calories


 
That's the spirit!!!  

And if we want to get technical, vanilla and cocoa beans are grown on trees/plants so therefore count as vegetables thereby making vanilla shakes and chocolate shakes not only a dairy item but a vegetable too.


----------



## corky441

Tonya2426 said:


> That's the spirit!!!
> 
> And if we want to get technical, vanilla and cocoa beans are grown on trees/plants so therefore count as vegetables thereby making vanilla shakes and chocolate shakes not only a dairy item but a vegetable too.



As is the sugar cane 

Who would have guessed that the milkshakes could be so healthy 

On a happy note also, Disney has started posting the park hours for April on their site. Right now on the 15th & 16th are listed, but I'm sure the other days should be posted by early next week.

Thursday 15th - DL 9am to 11pm   DCA 9am to 7pm

Friday 16th - DL 8am to midnight   DCA 9am to 9pm


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyKevin said:


> Check your email.
> 
> Nuff said.



Gotcha.

Funny thought - that email triggered my "Wow - we are really going to do this thing" moment.


----------



## Dodie

skunkvette said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Funny thought - that email triggered my "Wow - we are really going to do this thing" moment.



Me too. That and the realization that ABD and Disney may be starting to figure out what they're getting themselves into with this particular group of fanatics.


----------



## skunkvette

Dodie said:


> Me too. That and the realization that ABD and Disney may be starting to figure out what they're getting themselves into with this particular group of fanatics.



I am also trying to figure out what I am getting myself into with this particular group of fanatics!

Actually - we are really starting to look forward to the adventure!


----------



## slapwhitey

skunkvette said:


> I am also trying to figure out what I am getting myself into with this particular group of fanatics!
> 
> Actually - we are really starting to look forward to the adventure!



"THIS" group of fanatics. We have to include you Frank. Heck, between the 2 of us we paid almost 5G's for 2 T-shirts....we might be considered a little crazy in some circles....lol. I forgot to mention the incredible dinner and company that came with those shirts...sorry team.


----------



## skunkvette

slapwhitey said:


> "THIS" group of fanatics. We have to include you Frank. Heck, between the 2 of us we paid almost 5G's for 2 T-shirts....we might be considered a little crazy in some circles....lol. I forgot to mention the incredible dinner and company that came with those shirts...sorry team.



I thought everyone might have already forgotten about that little bidding war you and I got into last spring.....

Then I guess I must also fall into the "card carrying member category" of this fanatic little group.

Looking forward to seeing you and Tracey in a few short weeks!


----------



## Tonya2426

I've started buying travel size toiletries - must mean our trip is soon!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Tonya:  ME TOO!!  I've never wanted to start packing for something SO much!


----------



## Tonya2426

Since I have started buying my travel sized products, I got curious about what was available in our rooms at the Grand California Hotel - so I found a thread on the DL Board.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2396588  And my inner uber-planner came out so I thought I would share with my fellow Adventurers who have been repressing their inner uber-planner also.  

_


sierranevada said:



			Both the VGC and GCH use the same toiletries - H20 Spa - Sea Marine Shampoo and Conditioner, Body Butter and Peppermint Foot Spa Lotion. They are so wonderful that my teenage son asked several years ago after staying there for me to buy them for him! The hair dryers are normal hair dryers and work just fine.
		
Click to expand...

 

__


DmaxHawk said:



			Edited: 3/6/10

*Standard Room/Studio*

The classic Arts & Crafts design, abundant amenities and spectacular views make our standard rooms feel like a luxury suite.

Standard Guest Room Services & Amenities
Free WiFi Internet
Views of Disney's California Adventure® park, Downtown Disney® District, hotel pool areas, or Brisa Courtyard
Writing desk equipped with two-line telephone with computer/fax-accessible data port
Balconies
Spacious King-size bed or two queen-size beds. Rooms with a King bed include a sofa bed. Rooms with two queen beds include a sofa bed or bunk beds.
In-room safe
Lighted wardrobe
Mini Bar
Coffee maker
Robes
Connecting rooms available

Guest Room Bathroom Amenities

Italian marble double vanity
Abundance of vanity storage space
Make-up mirror
Hairdryer
Plush towels
Assortment of guest amenities






Specifications:

353 square feet
(713 rooms)

City/Standard View Room (sleeps up to 5 guests*) - features a view of Disneyland Drive, the garden, or the convention center. Available bedding options include either 1 King Bed with a Queen Sleeper Sofa, 2 Queen Beds, 2 Queen Beds with a Daybed, or 1 Queen Bed with a Junior Bunk Bed (bunk bed includes a trundle bed for fifth guest; trundle bed is recommended for guests no taller than 5 ft. and under 90 lbs). Standard Room Floor Plan
Downtown Disney® View Room (sleeps up to 5 guests*) - features a view of the Downtown Disney® District. Available bedding options include either 1 King Bed with a Queen Sleeper Sofa, 2 Queen Beds, 2 Queen Beds with a Daybed, or 1 Queen Bed with a Junior Bunk Bed (bunk bed includes a trundle bed for fifth guest; trundle bed is recommended for guests no taller than 5 ft. and under 90 lbs).
Theme Park View Room (sleeps up to 5 guests*) - features a view of Disney's California Adventure® park, or the park and the resort pool area. Available bedding options include either 1 King Bed with a Queen Sleeper Sofa, 2 Queen Beds, 2 Queen Beds with a Daybed, or 1 Queen Bed with a Junior Bunk Bed (bunk bed includes a trundle bed for fifth guest; trundle bed is recommended for guests no taller than 5 ft. and under 90 lbs). 

* 5th Guest may require a sleeping bag provided by the hotel

Studio






* Sleeps up to 4
* Full bathroom
* Queen-size bed and one queen-size sleeper sofa
* Flat-panel TV and DVD player
* Wet bar, small refrigerator, microwave and coffeemaker
* Private porch or balcony
		
Click to expand...

 


_


----------



## Tonya2426

Here some info on the Renaissance Hollywood Hotel:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/laxrh-renaissance-hollywood-hotel-and-spa/

I had to go to the Marriott website since the hotels individual website didn't give any real information.


----------



## tmli

Great information!!!  Thanks for sharing!

Kevin,

DO we know what view we have at the GCH?


----------



## DisneyKevin

tmli said:


> Great information!!!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> DO we know what view we have at the GCH?



I believe it will be "luck of the draw" as far as views are concerned.


----------



## macman752

Our ABD package just arrived! Neat things inside.


----------



## corky441

ooooooooooo - very cool 

Nothing for us yet, but it's great to hear that Disney's sent the packages


----------



## DisneyKevin

Our ABD packages arrived today!!!!!


----------



## jmccormick

No ABD package yet in Kentucky, but did get a letter from Disney Cruise Line about PC2.0.


----------



## Dodie

jmccormick said:


> No ABD package yet in Kentucky, but did get a letter from Disney Cruise Line about PC2.0.



This is exactly what happened here in Indiana too. I was surprised to get something from DCL this far out from the cruise.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> This is exactly what happened here in Indiana too. I was surprised to get something from DCL this far out from the cruise.



Have I told you lately that I'm jealous! I'll keep reminding you all until you leave!


----------



## macman752

The ABD boxes shipped UPS 3-day from RR Donnelly in Orlando. Everyone should be getting theirs soon.

What a day. Our Disney Cruise Line Podcast 2.0 mailer arrived today too.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Have I told you lately that I'm jealous! I'll keep reminding you all until you leave!



 Hi DIS hubby. Don't want you to be jealous. Wish you guys were going, but certainly understand that everyone can't. You will have to live vicariously through us. We'll make sure you hear and see it all!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Hi DIS hubby. Don't want you to be jealous. Wish you guys were going, but certainly understand that everyone can't. You will have to live vicariously through us. We'll make sure you hear and see it all!



You know, a present from Disneyland would help ease the pain.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> You know, a present from Disneyland would help ease the pain.



Between Tonya, Kathy, and me, I think we just might be able to make that happen!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Between Tonya, Kathy, and me, I think we just might be able to make that happen!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Launchpad11B said:


> You know, a present from Disneyland would help ease the pain.



What are you?  Eight?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> What are you?  Eight?



Nine. It is pretty pathetic isn't it?


----------



## DisneyTaylors

macman752 said:


> The ABD boxes shipped UPS 3-day from RR Donnelly in Orlando. Everyone should be getting theirs soon.
> 
> What a day. Our Disney Cruise Line Podcast 2.0 mailer arrived today too.



I have already been out in the rain 3 or 4 times checking for a package.  

Can you tell I'm a little anxious?  

- Bill


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Between Tonya, Kathy, and me, I think we just might be able to make that happen!


 
We can probably find something suitable between Mickey's of Glendale and Club 33 and everywhere in between.


----------



## macman752

Tonya2426 said:


> We can probably find something suitable between Mickey's of Glendale and Club 33 and everywhere in between.



Perhaps an In-N-Out coloring book?


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> You know, a present from Disneyland would help ease the pain.



Sweetie, you are so taken care of.  Your wives will not disappoint.


----------



## slapwhitey

Launchpad11B said:


> You know, a present from Disneyland would help ease the pain.



Paul, it looks like you'll be well represented on this trip. We'll all try to make sure they're not fighting over who gets the better present. I would think for your "protective services" during such events as DATW you would be entitled to at least some exclusive merchandise.....just sayin'


----------



## katscradle

We got our DLC papers on Friday, but no ABD stuff yet!


----------



## columnwest

macman752 said:


> The ABD boxes shipped UPS 3-day from RR Donnelly in Orlando. Everyone should be getting theirs soon.



So, in Canada we should be getting them after another 2 weeks or so, (at which point the delivery guy will stick us with UPS's inevitable $40 Canadian COD "customs handling fee").


----------



## Circusgirl

columnwest said:


> So, in Canada we should be getting them after another 2 weeks or so, (at which point the delivery guy will stick us with UPS's inevitable $40 Canadian COD "customs handling fee").



Ouch.  And I thought it was a drag that they started charging $4.00 for changing a delivery address, as I always have to do, since I am rarely around to receive packages.  If I order something myself, I always ship to work, but this time I'll just have to fork over the $4.00.  

In better news, the El Capitan has extended the run of Alice in Wonderland to include our Hollywood days.  Burger and a movie?


----------



## corky441

Circusgirl said:


> Ouch.  And I thought it was a drag that they started charging $4.00 for changing a delivery address, as I always have to do, since I am rarely around to receive packages.  If I order something myself, I always ship to work, but this time I'll just have to fork over the $4.00.
> 
> In better news, the El Capitan has extended the run of Alice in Wonderland to include our Hollywood days.  Burger and a movie?



Me too, I always have things sent to my office address. I figure I'm there almost, if not, more than at home 

Great news on the El Capitan, there was no way I was going to go to see a Miley Cyrus movie, but Alice just might get me there.

I'll be patiently ( yeah right) waiting for the FedEx truck today


----------



## macman752

Circusgirl said:


> Ouch.  And I thought it was a drag that they started charging $4.00 for changing a delivery address, as I always have to do, since I am rarely around to receive packages.  If I order something myself, I always ship to work, but this time I'll just have to fork over the $4.00.
> 
> In better news, the El Capitan has extended the run of Alice in Wonderland to include our Hollywood days.  Burger and a movie?



We're up for dinner and a movie!

You know the rules on suggesting an activity.


----------



## DisneyKevin

columnwest said:


> (at which point the delivery guy will stick us with UPS's inevitable $40 Canadian COD "customs handling fee").



Please let me know if this occurs.

Please send an email to Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.

Thanks.


----------



## klam_chowder

*Club 33????  *Seriously?????? 

   

As you can tell I'm just catching up on this thread now. Thx a mint Dis gang for getting this done...amazing...and unbelievable. This trip was already going to be a blast but this is beyond imagination 

I'm back from the Olympics and had a wicked time there with figure skating events, volunteering and all the free venues and activities. The atmosphere, festivities, revelry and crowd comraderie are hard to describe - a once in a lifetime event for me probably - and the events, people and city even surpassed my expectations. Now I'm so excited for the lead up to our ABD adventure  

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Katherine -     When I read your post about possibly not making it, in my heart I knew you and John would find a way   that things all worked out for you...bet it's a relief to have it taken care of  And so glad you'll both be there 

Jennifer, hope your Nanny interviews went well 

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Tonya -  the luggage - just too cute!! 

As for what to bring...
- oh what to pack. I always travel with my gortex shell which keeps the rain and wind off so the purple blob will be me   I was in LA last year just a couple of weeks earlier than this trip and a couple of days were colder. 
- oh the suitcase will be big 
- I'm not worried about what I'm going to bring - it's how to get the stuff home that has got me   Frank - the FedEx labels are a great idea 

I just flew back from Cda to the US, and the luggage restrictions aren't that bad. One carry-on and one personal item allowed. (After the Christmas crotchbomber, Canada banned all carry-ons for flights to the US  However, they eased them mid-Jan, prolly in anticipation of the Olympic crush) 

Here's the trick - if your personal item is a laptop or camera bag, it can only hold the laptop or camera and its accessories; nothing else (food, book, etc.) can be in that bag. All the other stuff can go in your carry-on tho. 

I was really worried about the size allowances, but the carry-on was the same size that you'd expect when flying (smaller rollers, etc). They were letting good size purses go thru without issue as well. I carried my usual rucksack, a purse stuffed to the gills, and a lot of stuff in my jacket pockets (I had to get around that 50lb weight limit ) all without incident.  Good luck to those flying from Cda! 

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Tonya - thx a mint for the GCH details 

...is that 2 sinks I'm seeing?  

I  H2O stuff 

Better be on good behavior or Lynne might stuff me in the trundle - and I don't fit!!! 

cheers,


----------



## macman752

Welcome back Karen! Glad you had a good time at the Olympics. The Club 33 news was indeed head exploding.


----------



## klam_chowder

One more thing...on vacation, I don't cook, think about calories or do ! 
  

Okay, I'll stop and contain my excitement about this adventure now 



cheers,


----------



## corky441

Welcome back Karen - 

I was wondering just yesterday when we were going to see you posting on the thread again. Great to hear you had a super time at the Olympics - a trip of a lifetime indeed   and now another is just around the corner for us 

The Club 33 announcement was definately head exploding news - we are all so very lucky to be traveling with Dreams Unlimited and the DISunplugged.

Hard to imagine, but in just 35 days we'll all be gathering at the hotel in Hollywood


----------



## kab407

Hi Karen!  Can't wait to hear about your Olympic experiences!


35 DAYS Marilee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yikes, I have a lot to do!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dont forget about CHAT Thursday night.

8pm EST


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> I have already been out in the rain 3 or 4 times checking for a package.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a little anxious?
> 
> - Bill



After Bill told me we "might" get the ABD package yesterday, our doorbell rang.  He looked so happy, like a kid on Christmas morning.  However, the package wasn't for us.  It was for our daughter.  She won a state art show and it was her prize.    Hopefully, today will be the day.  

  Thank you to those that have already received it and have not spoiled the surprise by telling us what is inside.  

The Nanny interview went well and I have one that looks promising.  But, I have a few others to interview before I (we) make a choice.  I have another one tomorrow and hopefully another one later in the week.  

The following weekend after we get back from our ABD trip will be our DS9's birthday party.  So, I am working on his party plans and invitations right now.  We are known by family and friends for having fun and unusual birthday parties.  Last year, we did a Mad Science party for DS9 with experiments and a candy buffet.  The kids loved it!  Bill even dressed up like a Mad Scientist and ran the experiments.  This year, DS9 wants a Simpsons party.  However, I have no idea what to do for a Simpsons party.  Personally, I think he's too young and most kids in his class aren't into the Simpsons.  We'll see ...   

 Jennifer


----------



## Tonya2426

I was channel surfing last night and came across Unwrapped - Greetings from LA on The Food Network and thought I would pass along the info they had on it incase you have any extra time pre-Adventure to investigate.


http://www.foodnetwork.com/unwrapped/greetings-from-la/index.html


Today, were heading to the city where the celebrities live and eat. Discover how food becomes the star at a food-styling class, climb aboard a cruise ship to taste Californias "best" shake, and visit "the last great hamburger stand." Then, visit a restaurant famous for serving the stars of Hollywoods golden era and shop for a little bit of everything at the original Farmers Market. Plus, stop by a bakery to sample cupcakes that are keeping celebs happy. 

*Where to Find*


*Los Angeles Farmers Market *
www.farmersmarketla.com
*Fatburger *
ww.fatburger.net
*Pig n Whistle*
www.pignwhistle.com
*California Shakes *
www.lofan.com
*Sprinkles Cupcakes *
www.sprinklescupcakes.com
*Food Styling Class *www.foodfanatics.net


----------



## Tonya2426

The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!





I'm hoping I have a present for the Brown Truck of Happiness waiting for me!


----------



## tickledtink33

Nothing for me today.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Tonya2426 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!








  "The Brown Truck of Joy"   Very funny!

  I'm sitting here in our home office near the front door waiting on that doorbell to ring.  Y'all will be the second to know when our package arrives.  Bill of course will get the first IM. 

 Jennifer


----------



## tardis1029

corky441 said:


> Me too, I always have things sent to my office address. I figure I'm there almost, if not, more than at home
> 
> Great news on the El Capitan, there was no way I was going to go to see a Miley Cyrus movie, but Alice just might get me there.
> 
> I'll be patiently ( yeah right) waiting for the FedEx truck today



Sounds good add us in!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> What are you?  Eight?





Launchpad11B said:


> Nine. It is pretty pathetic isn't it?



Don't worry Paul - I'm sure Alicia rates you a 10.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

OKW Lover said:


> Don't worry Paul - I'm sure Alicia rates you a 10.



Awwwwww!  

 Jennifer


----------



## spokanemom

My husband has the day off today. I got a delivery. He won't tell me who it's from or any info about it. I have been unable to concentrate for the last 1.5 hours. Only 30 minutes to go!!!!  I can't think of anything that I have ordered that I have not received. I just HAS to be my ABD package. It just HAS to!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Circusgirl said:


> In better news, the El Capitan has extended the run of Alice in Wonderland to include our Hollywood days.  Burger and a movie?



We are SO THERE!



Tonya2426 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!



I LOVE THE BROWN TRUCK OF JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Nothing for me today.



I didn't get anything either Kim.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

No package for us today either.  There's always tomorrow ...  

 Jennifer


----------



## skunkvette

No package today for us either, maybe tomorrow we will get a surprise and a new Podcast!


----------



## Dodie

No goodies have yet made it to the midwest. 

Looking forward to a podcast tomorrow and our big chat on Thursday night though!


----------



## jmccormick

Our Package came today  

Just one question.  In the before you leave section:
_Obtain cash in the local currency if you do not intend to do so in the destination._

We talking Disney Dollars here?


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> Nothing for me today.





aspen37 said:


> I didn't get anything either Kim.





TheTXTaylors5 said:


> No package for us today either.  There's always tomorrow ...
> 
> Jennifer





skunkvette said:


> No package today for us either, maybe tomorrow we will get a surprise and a new Podcast!





Dodie said:


> No goodies have yet made it to the midwest.
> 
> Looking forward to a podcast tomorrow and our big chat on Thursday night though!



Add me to the list of, "not today".


----------



## macman752

jmccormick said:


> Our Package came today
> 
> Just one question.  In the before you leave section:
> _Obtain cash in the local currency if you do not intend to do so in the destination._
> 
> We talking Disney Dollars here?



Given the state of California's perilous finances I'm thinking more along the lines play money.

And how come the word Dis is not listed in the Common Words and Phrases section?

Kevin, now you know at least 2 of the group have read the handbook.


----------



## spokanemom

spokanemom said:


> My husband has the day off today. I got a delivery. He won't tell me who it's from or any info about it. I have been unable to concentrate for the last 1.5 hours. Only 30 minutes to go!!!!  I can't think of anything that I have ordered that I have not received. I just HAS to be my ABD package. It just HAS to!!!!



I am home from work and dinner with one of my bff's.  When asked about a box or package, my DH told me that there was indeed a rectangular package here for me.  I came home excited to see what the box had in store for me.  What I got instead was a big envelope from Disney Movie Rewards.  SO not what I was hoping for!!!

So, add me to the list that does not have the ABD Box of Wonders.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## aspen37

I'm not sure if anyone is interested in seeing some video of testing World of Color, but here is a link to a new video. These guys put up 16 short videos here is a link to their page. Video number nine has music from the show. It is very, but you can hear it. 

http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?pi=0&ps=20&sf=added&sa=0&dm=2&s=L7-5g2P3btA&as=1


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy Wednesday folks! 



kab407 said:


> Add me to the list of, "not today".



Nothing for me yesterday either. Hopefully today will be a good time to 



jmccormick said:


> Just one question.  In the before you leave section:
> _Obtain cash in the local currency if you do not intend to do so in the destination._
> 
> We talking Disney Dollars here?



 

Anna, great links...I can't decide if I want it to be a total surprise or not 


Thx a mint for wb's Dave, Marilee & Kathy   Looking fwd to chat tomorrow with everyone   So glad to be going with this group and bypassing the customary round of questioning that has to be endured: "Where are you from?" "What do you do?" 

cheers,


----------



## corky441

When I got to work on Monday there was a tag on the door from FedEx about a delivery that was attempted - 

I waited ALL day yesterday at the office until 5pm - no delivery. So i put the tag on the door and asked that they deliver the package to the business next door.

  Well, this morning, they brought the box over to me that had been dropped off yesterday - 

Unbelievable - it was a box of fuel filters for a customer's boat 

 I have a headache and you can also add me to the 
NON-receivers list


----------



## DisneyKevin

The ABD packages will be delivered via UPS....or to use Tonya's term of endearment...."the Brown Truck of Joy".

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> The ABD packages will be delivered via UPS....or to use Tonya's term of endearment...."the Brown Truck of Joy".


 

Just to give credit where credit is due, I believe that Todd started the Brown Truck of Joy endearment when he was getting all of his deliveries of DAP swag/trinkets/noise makers/etc . . . or was it PCC 1.0 - my muddled brain can't remember now    So, maybe it was me who started it after all.


----------



## corky441

The Brown Truck of Joy has made it's appearance 

and

It's here - the ABD package has arrived 

OMG - I really am doing this


----------



## Tonya2426

corky441 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy has made it's appearance
> 
> and
> 
> It's here - the ABD package has arrived
> 
> OMG - I really am doing this


 
No turning back now!!!!


----------



## tardis1029

Tonya2426 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!


http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/wizard.gif
http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/dance.gifhttp://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cool1.gif http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cool1.gif
I'm working from home today and The Brown truck - just delivered our box of happiness... Oooooo ah ah ah !!!


----------



## tardis1029

I couldn't wait for John to get home... I peaked inside the box and ...  NICE Job ABD


----------



## tickledtink33

I have been informed that my box is waiting for me at home.


----------



## klam_chowder

Tonya2426 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!



I'm delighted it's come to my place too!   

cheers,


----------



## corky441

Boy it's really official now 

Just booked our rental car for our pre-adventure weekend in Huntington Beach. San Diego zoo here we come


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> The Brown Truck of Joy just made a stop at my house!!!!



the truck dropped mine off about 30 minutes ago!


----------



## tmli

Since probably everyone, but us Canadians, now have their package, how about some pics and/or details?

I am pretty sure we have at least a week before we see ours and the wait is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

I can't wait to get home now to see if my package is on the porch!


----------



## klam_chowder

tmli said:


> Since probably everyone, but us Canadians, now have their package, how about some pics and/or details?
> 
> I am pretty sure we have at least a week before we see ours and the wait is killing me!!!!!!



Sorry, didn't mean to tease...



For those who want to be surprised skip this post; if you want to know highlight the white space below:

a very nice ABD daypack
a luggage handle cover
a gorgeously put together ABD handbook for our adventure                                
I put a pic on my Facebook status if you want to see - look me up via my email address 

Really got me excited - like I needed more encouragement 

cheers,


----------



## tmli

OMG....The brown truck of joy just came!!!  I have to wait for Chris to come home to open it!!!

I can't believe we got it already, normally everything takes longer to reach us!


----------



## DisneyKevin

tmli said:


> OMG....The brown truck of joy just came!!!  I have to wait for Chris to come home to open it!!!
> 
> I can't believe we got it already, normally everything takes longer to reach us!



And here you were trying to sucker us into feeling sorry for you.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> And here you were trying to sucker us into feeling sorry for you.


 
She was trying to play her Canadian Card.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> She was trying to play her Canadian Card.



That's funny.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

aspen37 said:


> the truck dropped mine off about 30 minutes ago!



We got ours today too!!!!  

I had to wait until five minutes ago to open it though.  I waited until Bill came home.  So, we could open it together.  

Is that everyone now??????

 Jennifer


----------



## spokanemom

I just got home.  The package of wonders was here!!!!!  

Oh, Kevin...  I have a question...
My name is spelled wrong on the address label.  Does this matter?  My last name is spelled correctly, but my first name is with an "I", not a "Y".  

That is all.  This really makes it real.  I have stuff!

ETA-My name in the handbook is correctly spelled.  Just the address label is incorrect.


----------



## Dodie

Got mine today! Did NOT wait for Phillip to get home to open it.


----------



## aspen37

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We got ours today too!!!!
> 
> I had to wait until five minutes ago to open it though.  I waited until Bill came home.  So, we could open it together.
> 
> Is that everyone now??????
> 
> Jennifer




You are very a sweet person, Jenn! I could not have sat with that box on my face today and
 not opened it.


----------



## spokanemom

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We got ours today too!!!!
> 
> I had to wait until five minutes ago to open it though.  I waited until Bill came home.  So, we could open it together.
> 
> Is that everyone now??????
> 
> Jennifer



Wow, you have willpower!  I would NOT have waited.  Luckily, I didn't have to.  I have no patience for exciting stuff like this!


----------



## katscradle

Well we got ours today!
I am standing there in the kitchen dying to open it, then it dawns on me it is addressed to Mr. John Laing part of my job description is to open the mail and deal with it. So I opened it, I did not wait for him! Sorry hon!


----------



## tmli

LOL, I did play the Canadian card, didn't I? 

My name is spelled wrong in the handbook, I can probably just call the concierge number and have them correct it, right?

I waited for Chris to come home, it was a long 30 minutes!


----------



## macman752

katscradle said:


> Well we got ours today!
> I am standing there in the kitchen dying to open it, then it dawns on me it is addressed to Mr. John Laing part of my job description is to open the mail and deal with it. So I opened it, I did not wait for him! Sorry hon!



Katherine, sounds like you were acting well within your duties. Job well done!


----------



## skunkvette

_In the voice of Dug (the Dog) from Up_


BOX!!!


----------



## kab407

I just got home a few minutes ago and what was sitting on the porch for me?


Not a box. 





THE BOX!!!!


----------



## skunkvette

kab407 said:


> I just got home a few minutes ago and what was sitting on the porch for me?
> 
> 
> Not a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BOX!!!!



Cool, isn't it?


----------



## JWren1234

DisneyKevin said:


> The ABD packages will be delivered via UPS....or to use Tonya's term of endearment...."the Brown Truck of Joy".
> 
> Hope that helps.



I got my box today also!
Jason


----------



## DisneyKevin

Alissa and Tracey....I will call ABD tomorrow and correct this.

I apologize for this mix up.


----------



## MatthewT212

We didn't recieve ours yet so I'm hoping for tomorrow!!


----------



## spokanemom

In case anyone is looking for something to do during our free time in Disneyland, I just read that comic-con will be going on April 16-18 at the Convention Center.  No wonder the hotels are SO booked! 

Special guests will include William Shatner & Adam West!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We got ours today too!!!!
> 
> I had to wait until five minutes ago to open it though.  I waited until Bill came home.  So, we could open it together.
> 
> Is that everyone now??????
> 
> Jennifer





aspen37 said:


> You are very a sweet person, Jenn! I could not have sat with that box on my face today and
> not opened it.





spokanemom said:


> Wow, you have willpower!  I would NOT have waited.  Luckily, I didn't have to.  I have no patience for exciting stuff like this!



Yes, I am a very lucky guy to have a wife that understands my Disney obsession as well.    This is just one more step towards this dream of a lifetime becoming a reality!!!  

- Bill


----------



## PrincessSharon

I got my box! I really get to go!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Well, the children now know we're going to California next month.  With all the Nanny interviews, I slipped up and mentioned the trip in front of them.  However, they still don't know about the Disneyland portion.  To be honest, as long as we bring them back a souvenir, they should be fine.  We have openly talked about a trip to California this fall with them.  So, they won't be missing too much on this trip that would interest them.  Also, with the "bribe" of visiting Legoland in addition to Disneyland this fall, they're like, "Go wherever you want!"  

  If you are ever in a pinch and need a Nanny, I highly recommend *nannies4hire.com  *

We had to pay a subscription fee.  But, the security of knowing this person has a background check and positive references makes me okay with traveling so far away from home without the children.  Also, having my Mom stay with them in evenings will give me some security too.  

  I've interviewed some great qualified candidates to care for our children.  I have one already committed if we want her.  I guess "committed" probably was a bad word.    But, I have one more that needs to come to the house and meet the kids and dog.  The person has to pass the "dog" test.  If they can handle our dog (he's very lovable, but hyper), they're in.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I got a surprise box today delivery by the "Brown Truck of Joy" (That saying is going to stick with me.  Thank Tonya!  ) compliments of my loving DH.  

We were watching the show Unwrapped on The Food Network last week.  When a segment came up about "Old Classics" like candy and food, my eyes opened widely when I saw a familiar tub from my youth.  I grew up in Massachusetts and would have fluffernutter sandwiches *EVERY* day for lunch.  For those that don't know, fluffernutter is a sandwich made with Marshmallow Fluff and peanut butter.  It is as good as it sounds.  Well, living here in Texas, they don't sell Fluff.   

Fastforward to today, the doorbell rings and waiting by the doorstep is a package addressed to Bill.  So, I IM'd him and told him he received a package.    He told *ME* to open it up.  Bill being a thoughtful man, he looked online and ordered me *THREE* big tubs of Marshmallow Fluff.  It just arrived a few minutes ago.  I know what I'm having for lunch today!!!!!!  

 *Thank you honey!!!!!  *

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Jenn:  First of all, I hope it's okay, I'm a little in love with Bill right now over that fluffernutter thing.  That's just so sweet.  My DH would think about doing that, but he would never actually do it.  Of course, my DH installed a brand new heathing and air unit this weekend for me, so don't think he's totally slack.   But what I really wanted to say is I'm so glad you're getting the kiddo thing taken care of.  I can't imagine how stressful that must be for you.  Thank God Mom/Grandma is helping out!  It wouldn't have been the same without you and Katherine!


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We were watching the show Unwrapped on The Food Network last week.  When a segment came up about "Old Classics" like candy and food, my eyes opened widely when I saw a familiar tub from my youth.  I grew up in Massachusetts and would have fluffernutter sandwiches *EVERY* day for lunch.  For those that don't know, fluffernutter is a sandwich made with Marshmallow Fluff and peanut butter.  It is as good as it sounds.  Well, living here in Texas, they don't sell Fluff.
> 
> 
> Jennifer



OMG - life without FLUFF 

I love the stuff and it makes the best chocolate fudge. Even DH-Dino who hates marshmallows, absolutely loves the fudge. 

I'm hungry . . .


----------



## Dodie

Seriously? There are places where you can't buy a jar of marshmallow fluff? I'm perplexed and shocked by this information!!!! How do you make fudge without marshmallow fluff?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

<<<taunting

Check out my Facebook page for a quick preview of April...just saying.


----------



## kab407

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

As my BFF Dodie knows, work has been  consuming my life for the past few months.  Typically I get no questions asked when I want to take vacation time.  Except for this trip. Word got out that I was planning on taking a weeks worth of vacation and suddenly I needed to be everyplace except Disneyland with you guys. My boss and I have been dealing with most of these assinine requests by either flat out saying no or by providing the information needed.  We had them all taken care of except one.  I had been summoned to a teleconference on Monday (4/12).  My plan has been to be in CA on Monday. I've been questioning my need to participate in this teleconfernce to begin with.  What I need to say could be summarized in a two line email.  But no.  My attendence was requested.  OK. If absolutely needed, I would have dialed in from LA.  They have phones in LA, correct?

Well, the brain trust who was calling this meeting was adamant that I be physically sitting in my office to take this conference call.   Yea, I still can't figure it out since a majority of the people on this call were not from my location. There were only two people from my location who would be participating in this call. I finally laid it on the line, if it were absolutely necessary for me to be in my office for a one hour teleconference on Monday, work was covering any and all costs associated with me changing my flights and they were picking up the ticket for the flight out to CA since they were interupting my well planned in advance vacation. My boss when so far as to tell brain trust, he would charge back all my costs to his cost center.  

Hello First Class Ticket! 

Funny how money talks. Brain trust has finally relented in me not only having to be in my office for the teleconference but the need for me to be there in the first place.  I am still trying to figure out what this was all about.  I know I was a pawn in someone's power game. Sorry boys,  playing with the wrong gal.  My boss has an idea of what is going on but will not share until he can separate the facts from the fiction.  All I care about right now is that one month from today, I'll be in LA on vacation with you all.

Kevin - email coming your way with flight times and hotel needs now that I know absolutely when I'll be travelling.  Although not first class!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As my BFF Dodie knows, work has been consuming my life for the past few months.  Typically I get no questions asked when I want to take vacation time. Except for this trip. Word got out that I was planning on taking a weeks worth of vacation and suddenly I needed to be everyplace except Disneyland with you guys. My boss and I have been dealing with most of these assinine requests by either flat out saying no or by providing the information needed. We had them all taken care of except one. I had been summoned to a teleconference on Monday (4/12). My plan has been to be in CA on Monday. I've been questioning my need to participate in this teleconfernce to begin with. What I need to say could be summarized in a two line email. But no. My attendence was requested. OK. If absolutely needed, I would have dialed in from LA. They have phones in LA, correct?
> 
> Well, the brain trust who was calling this meeting was adamant that I be physically sitting in my office to take this conference call.  Yea, I still can't figure it out since a majority of the people on this call were not from my location. There were only two people from my location who would be participating in this call. I finally laid it on the line, if it were absolutely necessary for me to be in my office for a one hour teleconference on Monday, work was covering any and all costs associated with me changing my flights and they were picking up the ticket for the flight out to CA since they were interupting my well planned in advance vacation. My boss when so far as to tell brain trust, he would charge back all my costs to his cost center.
> 
> Hello First Class Ticket!
> 
> Funny how money talks. Brain trust has finally relented in me not only having to be in my office for the teleconference but the need for me to be there in the first place.  I am still trying to figure out what this was all about. I know I was a pawn in someone's power game. Sorry boys, playing with the wrong gal. My boss has an idea of what is going on but will not share until he can separate the facts from the fiction. All I care about right now is that one month from today, I'll be in LA on vacation with you all.
> 
> Kevin - email coming your way with flight times and hotel needs now that I know absolutely when I'll be travelling. Although not first class!


 
You're the Woman!!!  

And I thought law firms were political.  This kind of crap is exactly why I now work for myself.  I got tired of being asked to do stupid stuff and then having to smile while I did the stupid stuff.


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Kevin - email coming your way with flight times and hotel needs now that I know absolutely when I'll be travelling.  Although not first class!



Sitting by my 'puter tapping my fingers.


----------



## columnwest

Got my box just now!  I live on the 6th floor of a high-rise, and as soon as I saw the truck coming up the street, I bolted down 6 flights of stairs like Jesse Owens.  Luckily I caught the UPS guy just as he was about to leave the "sorry we missed you" sticker on my building's front door.  And, for the first time ever, I'm happy to report no "UPS customs handling fee".  (I'm guessing they probably just billed Disney for it.)  In any event, I got my box!  Woo hoo!


----------



## macman752

Is it time to chat yet?


----------



## spokanemom

macman752 said:


> Is it time to chat yet?



Oh!  Thanks for the reminder!  It has been quite the day at work and my brain is feeling quite fuzzy.


----------



## macman752

spokanemom said:


> Oh!  Thanks for the reminder!  It has been quite the day at work and my brain is feeling quite fuzzy.



I'm hoping for break in our bad weather for tonight's chat. Our power has gone out 2 times this afternoon. Each time it's a 45-60 minute outage. No power=no Internet.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As my BFF Dodie knows, work has been  consuming my life for the past few months!



Oh Kathy! I'm so glad that this has finally been resolved! The politics are crazy, aren't they? The hoops we have to jump through sometimes are insane.


----------



## jmccormick

Are we meeting in the same spot as last time for the 8 o'clock chat?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Same spot....open now


----------



## aspen37

I will be in chat in a few minutes. I just got home and need to grab something to eat and drink.


----------



## corky441

On treadmill with itouch cannot connect to chat hopefully you will still be there around 9ish. Can't believe I can type while on this thing Lo


----------



## corky441

Once again the planets aligned against me & I couldn't get to chat 

First I thought I would be able to connect through my iTouch - I could get to the disboards but no chat connection  *sigh*

Then I rush to get to the computer and my neighbor calls ans needs a favor - 
Well, by then it was too late 

SOOOOOOOOOO, would anyone care to fill me in on the evenings discussions??


----------



## MatthewT212

I'm SO sorry that I missed the chat.  It was quite a day for me.  

The *GOOD*, I recieved my box for Adventures by Disney...

The *BAD*, I was laid off from my job...

and the *UGLY*, Miguel waited over 4 hours to get his test results from some major test at the hospital. 

Miguel is fine so it makes everything better for me but of course I missed the chat.  I hope you guys had a great time and I look forward to meeting all of you in just a few short weeks. This is definately a trip of a lifetime and who could forget the Club 33 cherry on top of all of it. 

I know that EVERYTHING will be OK and that is all that matters.


----------



## corky441

Sorry to hear about your job situation Matthew - not exactly what's needed a month before a vacation extravaganza. 
But it is good to hear that Miguel's test results came back with good news - in the big picture of life - that's what is important afterall 

Guess we both need to be filled in on the chat last night


----------



## DisneyKevin

Last night's chat was lively.

There were no new announcements or surprises.

I let everyone know that I provided ABD with the ideas everyone offered.

We learned that both hotels offer internet access and chatted about a wide range of topics.

I just found out that we will be having another chat next Thursday....same time..same channel.


----------



## corky441

Glad to hear I'll get another chance at getting into Chat next week.

Evenings can be so tight with time - I really thought that I'd be able to multi-task last night and connect thru the iTouch - oh well - the best laid plans


----------



## kab407

Yea, I should be working but...


Here's the link to DL Food and Wine which will be going on while we're there.  I know how I'm spending my Sunday.

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineLandingPage


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> I just found out that we will be having another chat next Thursday....same time..same channel.



We'll be camping in lovely Arkansas next Thursday.    The kids have Spring Break.    Hopefully, they'll be another chat after that.  I know Bill was having fun last night.  I heard a few laughs coming from the bedroom.

Sorry, I got on so late last night.  I just couldn't get rid of my Mom.  She met me and the kids after school to take them for ice cream.  As a surprise, she brought cupcakes from a "fancy" cupcake bakery.  I guess that's the new thing, I know they have a famous one in LA called Sprinkles.  The one here is called Dimples.  So, I felt obligated to let her stay for dinner.  Since, she brought dessert.    We got to watching a Food Challenge on The Food Network.  It was at Universal and they were doing character cakes.  I had to let her see who won.   

  It was great to chat with those that were still online later.  I did as I said and made Bill some tea and put him to bed.  He's had a lingering cold for a week now.  He looked much better this morning.  

 Jennifer


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> Yea, I should be working but...
> 
> 
> Here's the link to DL Food and Wine which will be going on while we're there.  I know how I'm spending my Sunday.
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineLandingPage



Rubbing salt in the wound Kat?  

Really wishing we could be there.


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> Rubbing salt in the wound Kat?
> 
> Really wishing we could be there.



I really wish you and Val could have joined us Jeff.   

Between here and FB our adventures should be well captured.


----------



## katscradle

MatthewT212 said:


> I'm SO sorry that I missed the chat.  It was quite a day for me.
> 
> The *GOOD*, I recieved my box for Adventures by Disney...
> 
> The *BAD*, I was laid off from my job...
> 
> and the *UGLY*, Miguel waited over 4 hours to get his test results from some major test at the hospital.
> 
> Miguel is fine so it makes everything better for me but of course I missed the chat.  I hope you guys had a great time and I look forward to meeting all of you in just a few short weeks. This is definately a trip of a lifetime and who could forget the Club 33 cherry on top of all of it.
> 
> I know that EVERYTHING will be OK and that is all that matters.




Sorry to hear about the job loss that sucks!
However I am glad that Miguel is fine!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

MatthewT212 said:


> I'm SO sorry that I missed the chat.  It was quite a day for me.
> 
> The *GOOD*, I recieved my box for Adventures by Disney...
> 
> The *BAD*, I was laid off from my job...
> 
> and the *UGLY*, Miguel waited over 4 hours to get his test results from some major test at the hospital.
> 
> Miguel is fine so it makes everything better for me but of course I missed the chat.  I hope you guys had a great time and I look forward to meeting all of you in just a few short weeks. This is definately a trip of a lifetime and who could forget the Club 33 cherry on top of all of it.
> 
> I know that EVERYTHING will be OK and that is all that matters.



Sorry to hear about the job news.  I am sure something else will come your way.  When one door closes, another one opens ...  

Glad to read Miguel is doing well.  Please give him our best.  

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTaylors

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> We'll be camping in lovely Arkansas next Thursday.    The kids have Spring Break.    Hopefully, they'll be another chat after that.  I know Bill was having fun last night.  I heard a few laughs coming from the bedroom.



I wonder if I can chat using my phone???    I had a blast so you can't blame me for trying.  




TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I did as I said and made Bill some tea and put him to bed.  He's had a lingering cold for a week now.  He looked much better this morning.
> 
> Jennifer



Thank you Honey!  I did feel 10 times better this morning.  

- Bill


----------



## jmccormick

There was one bit of news last night, our particular  herd of cats  will be getting three ABD guides.  Not sure if thats to keep us together or protect the other park guests.


----------



## kab407

jmccormick said:


> There was one bit of news last night, our particular  herd of cats  will be getting three ABD guides.  Not sure if thats to keep us together or protect the other park guests.



I think a little of both!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*We leave in 30 days!!!!!!  *

 Jennifer


----------



## stenogoddess

Matthew:  So sorry about the job, but very glad about Miguel 

Bill:  Happy you're better.  Having a cold stinks!

Is it really on 30 days?  WOW!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Well you all have inspired me and I made homemade fudge for the first time ever today.  I made it while Jennifer was out to surprise her. It is still cooling so I'll let her be the judge on how I did. Wish me luck. 

- Bill


----------



## Circusgirl

DisneyTaylors said:


> Well you all have inspired me and I made homemade fudge for the first time ever today.  I made it while Jennifer was out to surprise her. It is still cooling so I'll let her be the judge on how I did. Wish me luck.
> 
> - Bill



I think you made your own very good luck right with the fudge!!  Fortunately it's very hard to go wrong with that particular list of ingredients.


----------



## DisneyKevin

31 Flavors at Baskin Robbins

31 days till our Adventure begins.

Coincidence?

Absolutely.

*31 DAYS*


----------



## corky441

Now I want fudge & ice cream


----------



## aspen37

Happy Sunday everyone! 

I found this restaurant in the Hollywood and Highland Center that looks like fun, it is called uWink here is the link www.uwink.com
You order from touchscreens on the tables and can play games on them too. They also have communal games so a group can play together also. The menu looks pretty good also. I was thinking maybe a group of us could have dinner over there on Monday night. If anyone is interested let me know. 
I hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.


----------



## DisneyKevin

30 Minute Meals with Rachel Ray

30 Rock

30 Days until ABD!!!!

*30*


----------



## kab407

*29 *the number of days February has in a Leap Year

*29* days till ABD

* 29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> All I care about right now is that one month from today, I'll be in LA on vacation with you all.



Glad it's all sorted out for you Kathy, and you won't have to stress about it at the beginning of your ABD Adventure!! 



MatthewT212 said:


> The *BAD*, I was laid off from my job...
> 
> and the *UGLY*, Miguel waited over 4 hours to get his test results from some major test at the hospital. Miguel is fine so it makes everything better for me I know that EVERYTHING will be OK and that is all that matters.



Matthew, sorry to hear of your layoff   and glad to see you have a great perspective of what's important   Pixie dust heading your way! 

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> Yea, I should be working but...
> 
> 
> Here's the link to DL Food and Wine which will be going on while we're there.  I know how I'm spending my Sunday.
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=FoodWineLandingPage







aspen37 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> I found this restaurant in the Hollywood and Highland Center that looks like fun, it is called uWink here is the link www.uwink.com
> You order from touchscreens on the tables and can play games on them too. They also have communal games so a group can play together also. The menu looks pretty good also. I was thinking maybe a group of us could have dinner over there on Monday night. If anyone is interested let me know.
> I hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.



 

  

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

I just posted this on the PCC 2.0 thread too, but...

I just don't like the transition when we "spring forward." When the alarm went off at 6:00 a.m. this morning, my body KNEW that it was only 5:00 a.m. REALLY. 

I'm still dragging 5 hours later. 

L-O-V-I-N-G the countdown!!!!!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> I just posted this on the PCC 2.0 thread too, but...
> 
> I just don't like the transition when we "spring forward." When the alarm went off at 6:00 a.m. this morning, my body KNEW that it was only 5:00 a.m. REALLY.
> 
> I'm still dragging 5 hours later.
> 
> L-O-V-I-N-G the countdown!!!!!



I know exactly what you mean Dodie. I actually slept until the alarm went off this morning - I'm *always* awake before it does. I felt like i was being forced to get up - not the best way to start A Monday 

The countdowns - well that's another story - 

Me thinks I best start *THE LISTS* I love the list making - it really makes it feel soooooooooooo close


----------



## kab407

Karen, you've been around long enough to know it always come down to food!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kab407 said:


> *29 *the number of days February has in a Leap Year
> 
> *29* days till ABD
> 
> * 29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I'm not that good at math, but would that make it 33 days until you all are doing this??


----------



## DisneyKevin

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'm not that good at math, but would that make it 33 days until you all are doing this??



33 days until we do food sign language?

I'm confused.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> 33 days until we do food sign language?
> 
> I'm confused.





Sorry, I should've put subtitles.  That's Chrysty Brood (PryncessChrysty) and I being total tourists and taking pictures of our food at Club 33 last week.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> 33 days until we do food sign language?
> 
> I'm confused.



That's the sign for "I don't get out much".


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> 33 days until we do food sign language?
> 
> I'm confused.





ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Sorry, I should've put subtitles.  That's Chrysty Brood (PryncessChrysty) and I being total tourists and taking pictures of our food at Club 33 last week.



I thinks that's the Club 33 sign for *nyah nyah nayh - we're here and you're not*

Oh and BTW Tom - I caught that little "stalking" message


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> Oh and BTW Tom - I caught that little "stalking" message



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## corky441

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.




Not at all 

In fact, I'm up for a good game of Hide & Seek or Tag for that matter


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> Not at all
> 
> In fact, I'm up for a good game of Hide & Seek or Tag for that matter



You're it.


----------



## slapwhitey

Lovin' the Club 33 photos. I can't tell you how excited I am to go there. This is the holy grail for me.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> Well you all have inspired me and I made homemade fudge for the first time ever today.  I made it while Jennifer was out to surprise her. It is still cooling so I'll let her be the judge on how I did. Wish me luck.
> 
> - Bill



*YUMMY!*

(Need I say more?!?!?!?! )

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

stenogoddess said:


> Matthew:  So sorry about the job, but very glad about Miguel
> 
> Bill:  Happy you're better.  Having a cold stinks!
> 
> Is it really on 30 days?  WOW!



Now, my counter reads ...  

*27*

We're arriving on Sunday for a couple of pre-ABD days in CA.  

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Now, my counter reads ...
> 
> *27*
> 
> We're arriving on Sunday for a couple of pre-ABD days in CA.
> 
> Jennifer



I never thought of that - my counter is really *26* today - We fly out to the coast on Saturday

 I better get my (you know what) in gear and start shopping for new clothes  nothing says vacation like new flip flops


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I hope you are feeling better Kevin.  The Podcast wasn't the same without you last week.

Speaking about the Podcast ...  Are they taking a break the week we are on our Adventure or is someone else "guest" hosting (now that Pete has taken back the reins)?  Having four major contributors gone in one week might make for an "interesting" Podcast.   

 Jennifer


----------



## Tonya2426

After most people had left chat this past Thursday, a few of us kept chatting (you know who you are ) and were discussing that we didn't think we were going to have enough time with 44 people on our Adventure to adequately shop at Mickey's of Glendale in the time they generally give most other groups.  So I emailed Kevin asking if he could see if ABD could arrange a little extra time for us.  

Kevin asked and the response from ABD was well see what we can do.  Sounds promising, right?    Kevin's theory is that there *ARE* 44 of us. What can they do if we dont get on the bus?


----------



## corky441

Tonya2426 said:


> After most people had left chat this past Thursday, a few of us kept chatting (you know who you are ) and were discussing that we didn't think we were going to have enough time with 44 people on our Adventure to adequately shop at Mickey's of Glendale in the time they generally give most other groups.  So I emailed Kevin asking if he could see if ABD could arrange a little extra time for us.
> 
> Kevin asked and the response from ABD was well see what we can do.  Sounds promising, right?    Kevin's theory is that there *ARE* 44 of us. What can they do if we dont get on the bus?



HEADLINE - DISers stage sit - in at Mickey's of Glendale. ABD guides found hiding on the bus . . .  one guide was quoted as saying "we've never had a group like this on our tours before" 

Oh and BTW - Nancy Johnson has just posted a blog about her tour of the Disney Studio - I scanned it briefly and found it to be a little bit of a spoiler - there are many pictures - think I'll wait to look at it more closely


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> HEADLINE - DISers stage sit - in at Mickey's of Glendale. ABD guides found hiding on the bus . . .  one guide was quoted as saying "we've never had a group like this on our tours before"
> 
> Oh and BTW - Nancy Johnson has just posted a blog about her tour of the Disney Studio - I scanned it briefly and found it to be a little bit of a spoiler - there are many pictures - think I'll wait to look at it more closely



Nancy's tour was a "free sample" compared to what was included in the D23 tours and what will most likely be included in your tour.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> After most people had left chat this past Thursday, a few of us kept chatting (you know who you are ) and were discussing that we didn't think we were going to have enough time with 44 people on our Adventure to adequately shop at Mickey's of Glendale in the time they generally give most other groups.  So I emailed Kevin asking if he could see if ABD could arrange a little extra time for us.
> 
> Kevin asked and the response from ABD was well see what we can do.  Sounds promising, right?    Kevin's theory is that there *ARE* 44 of us. What can they do if we dont get on the bus?





corky441 said:


> HEADLINE - *DISers stage sit - in at Mickey's of Glendale. ABD guides found hiding on the bus . . .  one guide was quoted as saying "we've never had a group like this on our tours before" *
> Oh and BTW - Nancy Johnson has just posted a blog about her tour of the Disney Studio - I scanned it briefly and found it to be a little bit of a spoiler - there are many pictures - think I'll wait to look at it more closely



My AA calls me the, "Instigator".  No idea why.   I can be talked into staging a sit-in if it means I get more shopping time. 

I think our Guides will be quaking in their shoes come Tuesday night's Welcome Dinner.  We're not your typical ABD Group.

Thanks Marilee.  I'll have to check Nancy's blog.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> After most people had left chat this past Thursday, a few of us kept chatting (you know who you are ) and were discussing that we didn't think we were going to have enough time with 44 people on our Adventure to adequately shop at Mickey's of Glendale in the time they generally give most other groups.  So I emailed Kevin asking if he could see if ABD could arrange a little extra time for us.
> 
> Kevin asked and the response from ABD was well see what we can do.  Sounds promising, right?    Kevin's theory is that there *ARE* 44 of us. What can they do if we dont get on the bus?



I never even thought about needing more time. Can you imagine 44 people trying to checkout all at the same time.  
I'm sure couples might be buying stuff together, but it is going to take awhile just to ring all of us up.






corky441 said:


> HEADLINE - DISers stage sit - in at Mickey's of Glendale. ABD guides found hiding on the bus . . .  one guide was quoted as saying "we've never had a group like this on our tours before"
> 
> Oh and BTW - Nancy Johnson has just posted a blog about her tour of the Disney Studio - I scanned it briefly and found it to be a little bit of a spoiler - there are many pictures - think I'll wait to look at it more closely




   

I have read enough trip reports that at this point, I now have a pretty good idea of all the stuff we will be doing that is included in the standard ABD BSM tour. I will checkout Nancy's blog since I have read and seen plenty of pictures already. As you can tell I'm not much into surprises. 




kab407 said:


> My AA calls me the, "Instigator".  No idea why.   I can be talked into staging a sit-in if it means I get more shopping time.
> 
> I think our Guides will be quaking in their shoes come Tuesday night's Welcome Dinner.  We're not your typical ABD Group.
> 
> Thanks Marilee.  I'll have to check Nancy's blog.




I hope ABD warns the guides about us!


----------



## macman752

The mailman brought us another Disney surprise today--our Premium Passports!

We bought DL annual passes when were were there in September thinking that we would try get in 2 trips before they expired. When we renewed our Florida resident WDW passes in December we received the 15 month promo.

When Disney first announced the Premium Passport guidelines we did not qualify. Then they changed the rules. Now we have Passports that are valid for both DL & WDW and they do not expire until March 2011!

Looks like a trip back to DL in early 2011 for us.


----------



## DisneyKevin

aspen37 said:


> I never even thought about needing more time. Can you imagine 44 people trying to checkout all at the same time.



Like when the contestants on Project Runway shop at Mood.....

Thank you Mood. (that was my Tim Gunn impression. If you watch PR....it's funny. If you dont....it's just odd)

I've been led to believe that we have approximately one HOUR at Mickey's of Glendale.

Just sayin....


----------



## spokanemom

aspen37 said:


> I never even thought about needing more time. Can you imagine 44 people trying to checkout all at the same time.
> I'm sure couples might be buying stuff together, but it is going to take awhile just to ring all of us up.



Do any of you remember that game show from the 90's "Shop Til You Drop"?  That is what I am seeing!  All of us racing around the store trying to get as much stuff as we can in the allotted time.  This is going to be hilarious!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Like when the contestants on Project Runway shop at Mood.....
> 
> Thank you Mood. (that was my Tim Gunn impression. If you watch PR....it's funny. If you dont....it's just odd)
> 
> I've been led to believe that we have approximately one HOUR at Mickey's of Glendale.
> 
> Just sayin....




Hello Disney Visa?

I need my credit limit increased.


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> Like when the contestants on Project Runway shop at Mood.....
> 
> Thank you Mood. (that was my Tim Gunn impression. If you watch PR....it's funny. If you dont....it's just odd)
> 
> I've been led to believe that we have approximately one HOUR at Mickey's of Glendale.
> 
> Just sayin....


 
I watch PR and it made me chuckle.    But now I will be expecting you to say "Thank you Mickey's of Glendale" when we leave the store.  




spokanemom said:


> Do any of you remember that game show from the 90's "Shop Til You Drop"? That is what I am seeing! All of us racing around the store trying to get as much stuff as we can in the allotted time. This is going to be hilarious!


 
That is almost the image I had in my head except I was thinking more along the line of "Supermarket Sweep"    Do you think Mickey's of Glendale has shopping carts????


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Like when the contestants on Project Runway shop at Mood.....
> 
> Thank you Mood. (that was my Tim Gunn impression. If you watch PR....it's funny. If you dont....it's just odd)
> 
> I've been led to believe that we have approximately one HOUR at Mickey's of Glendale.
> 
> Just sayin....



    I love PR! I hate that it is on Lifetime now because I forget when it is on. Make it work! I love Tim. 

Kevin, I sent you a email about my ABD backpack. The zipper is broke on the big middle pocket.


----------



## aspen37

spokanemom said:


> Do any of you remember that game show from the 90's "Shop Til You Drop"?  That is what I am seeing!  All of us racing around the store trying to get as much stuff as we can in the allotted time.  This is going to be hilarious!



  I'm going to have to stay focused in that store. I could blow my whole trip budget in that store.


----------



## stenogoddess

aspen37 said:


> I love PR! I hate that it is on Lifetime now because I forget when it is on. Make it work! I love Tim.
> 
> Kevin, I sent you a email about my ABD backpack. The zipper is broke on the big middle pocket.



Anna: If you want my extra one you can have it.  There's no reason for us to have two as DH is in charge of the bag and I can't see him wearing two backpacks at once.   Just let me know and I'll pack it in my suitcase.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I liked Kevin's idea of pointing out significant facts about the numbers as we count down, but I thought it might be confusing to do this based on when we arrive.  Since folks arrive on different days, it may be fun to just do it for the day the tour starts.  Thoughts?  I'll take a stab at today's to get it started again:

*28* = days in February (non leap year)

*28* = days in the lunar calendar

*28* = postal code of the province of Madrid, Spain

*28* = number of dominoes in a standard set

*28 Days Until Our ABD Tour Starts!!!* 

Any others?  

- Bill


----------



## DisneyKevin

DisneyTaylors said:


> I liked Kevin's idea of pointing out significant facts about the numbers as we count down, but I thought it might be confusing to do this based on when we arrive.  Since folks arrive on different days, it may be fun to just do it for the day the tour starts.  Thoughts?



I agree Bill!

Thats how I was doing it as well.


28....woohoo!


----------



## kab407

Nice one Bill!!!!


----------



## corky441

DisneyTaylors said:


> I liked Kevin's idea of pointing out significant facts about the numbers as we count down, but I thought it might be confusing to do this based on when we arrive.  Since folks arrive on different days, it may be fun to just do it for the day the tour starts.  Thoughts?  I'll take a stab at today's to get it started again:
> 
> *28* = days in February (non leap year)
> 
> *28* = days in the lunar calendar
> 
> *28* = postal code of the province of Madrid, Spain
> 
> *28* = number of dominoes in a standard set
> 
> *28 Days Until Our ABD Tour Starts!!!*
> 
> Any others?
> 
> - Bill



Great job Bill - I think using the actual adventure start date works best also

BTW - can you say

*EARTHQUAKE !!!!!!*

just read on the Podcast board that LA had a 4.4 quake 

Perhaps it was the slamming of the doors by the ABD guides after they barricaded themselves in their office when they started to learn more about the DIS-invasion


----------



## Dodie

Phillip asked a good question last night that I can't answer. He wanted to know "what kind of stuff" would be for sale at Mickey's of Glendale? It's hard to imagine what would be available in a store primarily for Imagineers and open only to cast members. 

Does anyone know of any spoilers or trip reports where people discuss the things they've purchased - to help us kind of get an idea of what we'll be up against?  (I have a feeling we'll walk out with any Haunted Mansion stuff available = $$$$$.)


----------



## tickledtink33

*28 = my age*


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> *28 = my age*



Mine too!  (plus a couple of decades!)


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Phillip asked a good question last night that I can't answer. He wanted to know "what kind of stuff" would be for sale at Mickey's of Glendale? It's hard to imagine what would be available in a store primarily for Imagineers and open only to cast members.
> 
> Does anyone know of any spoilers or trip reports where people discuss the things they've purchased - to help us kind of get an idea of what we'll be up against?  (I have a feeling we'll walk out with any Haunted Mansion stuff available = $$$$$.)



This is the best TR I have seen/read for the BSM tour. She has pictures of items they purchased too. The other TR's don't have pictures or they only have a few.I have read it a couple of times so far. This TR is what got me really excited about taking this tour.
The link starts on the page that has pictures of their purchases. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488&page=5


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Phillip asked a good question last night that I can't answer. He wanted to know "what kind of stuff" would be for sale at Mickey's of Glendale? It's hard to imagine what would be available in a store primarily for Imagineers and open only to cast members.
> 
> Does anyone know of any spoilers or trip reports where people discuss the things they've purchased - to help us kind of get an idea of what we'll be up against?  (I have a feeling we'll walk out with any Haunted Mansion stuff available = $$$$$.)



I'm sure he'll find something.  If not, I 'm most likely going to need help carrying out all my purchases.  You've seen the damage I can do in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## aspen37

stenogoddess said:


> Anna: If you want my extra one you can have it.  There's no reason for us to have two as DH is in charge of the bag and I can't see him wearing two backpacks at once.   Just let me know and I'll pack it in my suitcase.



Hi Lauren! I just read this and Kevin has already request a new one for me. Thanks thou.


----------



## klam_chowder

Tonya2426 said:


> So I emailed Kevin asking if he could see if ABD could arrange a little extra time for us.







DisneyKevin said:


> I've been led to believe that we have approximately one HOUR at Mickey's of Glendale. Just sayin....



   

Now I'm glad DH isn't coming on this trip...no reactions from him when he sees the prices    

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

Sandra Bullock,
Viggo Mortensen
Dominic West and
Elizabether Perkins
have in common?

*28 Days*

  

  

I meant to post that first thing but this day has just gotten away from me - not here til a late lunch 

cheers,


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


> This is the best TR I have seen/read for the BSM tour. She has pictures of items they purchased too. The other TR's don't have pictures or they only have a few.I have read it a couple of times so far. This TR is what got me really excited about taking this tour.
> The link starts on the page that has pictures of their purchases.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488&page=5



How could I have missed this trip report 

It is AWESOME - of course now that i'D read page 5, I had to go back & start it from the beginning -
Only up through page 7 so far - it is really really good
Unfortunately - I do have to try to get some real work done here at the office
   ya right . . .


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> How could I have missed this trip report
> 
> It is AWESOME - of course now that i'D read page 5, I had to go back & start it from the beginning -
> Only up through page 7 so far - it is really really good
> Unfortunately - I do have to try to get some real work done here at the office
> ya right . . .



I'm so glad you are enjoying her TR. Melanie did such an awesome job with the TR. She explained everything so well and the pictures are great also.


----------



## Dodie

aspen37 said:


> This is the best TR I have seen/read for the BSM tour. She has pictures of items they purchased too. The other TR's don't have pictures or they only have a few.I have read it a couple of times so far. This TR is what got me really excited about taking this tour.
> The link starts on the page that has pictures of their purchases.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488&page=5



Thanks so much Anna. The Imagineering-specific stuff is really cool. I'm going to go back and read that whole trip report sometime too!  



kab407 said:


> I'm sure he'll find something.  If not, I 'm most likely going to need help carrying out all my purchases.  You've seen the damage I can do in less than 10 minutes.



Um. Yeah. Leave Kathy alone in the Wyland gallery on the Boardwalk for a few minutes and she can max out her credit card before you even figure out where's she's gone!


----------



## aspen37

kab407 said:


> I'm sure he'll find something.  If not, I 'm most likely going to need help carrying out all my purchases.  You've seen the damage I can do in less than 10 minutes.



Kathy, are you going to need a Shopping Intervention on this trip?


----------



## kab407

aspen37 said:


> Kathy, are you going to need a Shopping Intervention on this trip?





Normally my Mom keeps me in check.  But as Dodie saw first had during DAP, left on my own.....  Pete and I may be perfect shopping buddies.


----------



## corky441

Don't know if someone has mentioned this website previously but I just came across it.

It had a lot of information about the area around our Hollywood hotel 

http://hollywoodandhighland.com   Happy surfing


----------



## Dodie

This is the thing that Phillip and I were thinking about looking into for Monday afternoon. (I know that some of you are headed to studios tours that day, but we get in that morning and will need to rest a bit before heading out.) Anyone know anything about this? They depart from the Hollywood and Highland area - I figure the hotel concierge will know if it's worth it...

http://www.hauntedhollywoodtours.com/


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie said:


> Um. Yeah. Leave Kathy alone in the Wyland gallery on the Boardwalk for a few minutes and she can max out her credit card before you even figure out where's she's gone!



We stayed at the BWV the past two trip to WDW with the kids.  We always had to walk past the Wyland Gallery to get to the little breezeway to the Villas section.  I *ALWAYS* had to stear the children clear of the entrance to the store because there was something about all those shiny sculptures that "called" them.  Even the one on display near the doorway was so tempting to them.    I had to pull their hands back before they touched it.  Once our children are up and out the house, I will "think" about getting one of those sculptures.  Do I dare ask, how much do they cost?????  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

aspen37 said:


> This is the best TR I have seen/read for the BSM tour. She has pictures of items they purchased too. The other TR's don't have pictures or they only have a few.I have read it a couple of times so far. This TR is what got me really excited about taking this tour.
> The link starts on the page that has pictures of their purchases.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488&page=5



  That is the exact Trip Report that got me even thinking about a California ABD trip.  For the past year, Bill and I had been discussing taking an Italy ABD trip w/the kids.  Then, I found that trip report and it got me to thinking about a CA ABD trip because of all the neat things that were only available to them because it was by Disney.  Before the Podcast mentioned a trip, I was already contemplating our own ABD CA Tour.  When the special tour with Pete and the gang was announced, it was like a "sign".  It gave me the extra little push to sign on for a CA ABD Tour.  

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> This is the thing that Phillip and I were thinking about looking into for Monday afternoon. (I know that some of you are headed to studios tours that day, but we get in that morning and will need to rest a bit before heading out.) Anyone know anything about this? They depart from the Hollywood and Highland area - I figure the hotel concierge will know if it's worth it...
> 
> http://www.hauntedhollywoodtours.com/



Dodie- I'll be out Sunday and can check with the hotel concierge.  I also posted on the Disneyland.So. Calif board to see if anyone has taken it.  Mary Jo is a moderator on the board.  I'm hoping she'll have some insight.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Dodie- I'll be out Sunday and can check with the hotel concierge.  I also posted on the Disneyland.So. Calif board to see if anyone has taken it.  Mary Jo is a moderator on the board.  I'm hoping she'll have some insight.



I also shot a FB question to the Disneyland correspondents and a couple of my ex-students who live in LA - just to see if anyone knew anything.


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> That is the exact Trip Report that got me even thinking about a California ABD trip.  For the past year, Bill and I had been discussing taking an Italy ABD trip w/the kids.  Then, I found that trip report and it got me to thinking about a CA ABD trip because of all the neat things that were only available to them because it was by Disney.  Before the Podcast mentioned a trip, I was already contemplating our own ABD CA Tour.  When the special tour with Pete and the gang was announced, it was like a "sign".  It gave me the little extra push to sign on for a CA ABD Tour.
> 
> Jennifer



Hey Jennifer 

Just saw one of your posts over on the DL trip report board.

You mentioned that you had a dining res at Steakhouse 55 but were still loooking for a place in LA for dinner.
 Right in the Hollywood/Highland complex is a restaurant called the Grill in the alley.
Looks like it might suit you and Bill since you're interested in the menu at Steakhouse 55

DH-Dino, is thinking about going there instead of In & Out Burger on the 14th 
 - now I'm very conflicted


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> Hey Jennifer
> 
> Just saw one of your posts over on the DL trip report board.
> 
> You mentioned that you had a dining res at Steakhouse 55 but were still loooking for a place in LA for dinner.
> Right in the Hollywood/Highland complex is a restaurant called the Grill in the alley.
> Looks like it might suit you and Bill since you're interested in the menu at Steakhouse 55
> 
> DH-Dino, is thinking about going there instead of In & Out Burger on the 14th
> - now I'm very conflicted



  Thank you for the recommendation.  I'll check it out on the internet.  We're always open to new restaurants and having never been to LA, we're open for "anything".  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Our Nanny search is over!!!!!  *

  I finally found the right one yesterday.  It is such a relief to know the kids are going to be taken care of while we are gone.  Also, I made it a requirement that the Nanny must like dogs.  So, our DISdog (JJ) could stay home while we are gone.  He gets along great with my Mom too.  Now that big hurdle has been crossed, I can get excited for this upcoming trip.  You don't know how much stress this Nanny situation has caused me over the past few months.  I wasn't sure who was going to watch the kids during the daytime.  As you know, we have already paid the balance on the trip and if we couldn't go, we would have been out *ALL* the money.  I'm glad it hasn't come to that.   

*California, here we come!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## macman752

Jen, that's great news! Glad that you have found the right person. Sally and I are looking forward to see you and Bill again, this time in California!


----------



## slapwhitey

Dodie said:


> This is the thing that Phillip and I were thinking about looking into for Monday afternoon. (I know that some of you are headed to studios tours that day, but we get in that morning and will need to rest a bit before heading out.) Anyone know anything about this? They depart from the Hollywood and Highland area - I figure the hotel concierge will know if it's worth it...
> 
> http://www.hauntedhollywoodtours.com/



If we weren't doing the studio tour on Monday I would so sneek onto this tour with you guys. It sounds right up my alley. Really cool stuff.


----------



## Circusgirl

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> That is the exact Trip Report that got me even thinking about a California ABD trip.  For the past year, Bill and I had been discussing taking an Italy ABD trip w/the kids.  Then, I found that trip report and it got me to thinking about a CA ABD trip because of all the neat things that were only available to them because it was by Disney.  Before the Podcast mentioned a trip, I was already contemplating our own ABD CA Tour.  When the special tour with Pete and the gang was announced, it was like a "sign".  It gave me the extra little push to sign on for a CA ABD Tour.
> 
> Jennifer




Jennifer, this is almost exactly what happened to me, too! I had looked at the ABD tours, and loved the idea of this trip especially, but thought I would never do more than contemplate it due to the expense. It was in the dream only category. Then I read Melanie's trip report, and it went from never to MUST DO IT!

Then I heard about the DISUnplugged Podcast crew's trip, it went from someday to NOW! Only I was a minute later to sign up than the last people who signed up for the tour before it was completely booked. I waited on the waiting list, and had actually given up completely as the months went by.
I was coming home from a trip to the east coast in August when I discovered a message from someone in Canada on my cell ("Who do I know in Canada?", I asked myself) when I turned it back on after the flight.
It was Katherine, telling me that a space on the tour had opened up, and to call Kevin RIGHT AWAY. Good DISfriend that she is, she had also let Kevin know I was interested. I hadn't called my home machine while I was away and after sending Kevin a message while I was still sitting on the plane, I got home to discover he had almost moved to Seattle in his efforts to reach me over the weekend. After the small comedy of phone calls, I was on the bus.

Happy months later, we are tantalizingly close to going.

Melanie should be getting a percentage from ABD...

(also posted over on Melanie's thread)


----------



## aspen37

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> That is the exact Trip Report that got me even thinking about a California ABD trip.  For the past year, Bill and I had been discussing taking an Italy ABD trip w/the kids.  Then, I found that trip report and it got me to thinking about a CA ABD trip because of all the neat things that were only available to them because it was by Disney.  Before the Podcast mentioned a trip, I was already contemplating our own ABD CA Tour.  When the special tour with Pete and the gang was announced, it was like a "sign".  It gave me the extra little push to sign on for a CA ABD Tour.
> 
> Jennifer



I hadn't read her TR till after I booked the ABD trip. I went searching for a TR for this trip, so I could get an idea of what I got myself into. It took a while till I found hers, but once I read it I was so happy I was on this trip. I had lived in Southern California before, so when I first looked at ABD trips this was not my first choice. The only reason I'm booked on this trip is because it was a group trip thru DIS/DU. After reading Melanie's TR I was really, really happy I was booked. 



TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Our Nanny search is over!!!!!  *
> 
> I finally found the right one yesterday.  It is such a relief to know the kids are going to be taken care of while we are gone.  Also, I made it a requirement that the Nanny must like dogs.  So, our DISdog (JJ) could stay home while we are gone.  He gets along great with my Mom too.  Now that big hurdle has been crossed, I can get excited for this upcoming trip.  You don't know how much stress this Nanny situation has caused me over the past few months.  I wasn't sure who was going to watch the kids during the daytime.  As you know, we have already paid the balance on the trip and if we couldn't go, we would have been out *ALL* the money.  I'm glad it hasn't come to that.
> 
> *California, here we come!*
> 
> Jennifer




WOO HOO!!!


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Our Nanny search is over!!!!!  *
> 
> I finally found the right one yesterday.  It is such a relief to know the kids are going to be taken care of while we are gone.  Also, I made it a requirement that the Nanny must like dogs.  So, our DISdog (JJ) could stay home while we are gone.  He gets along great with my Mom too.  Now that big hurdle has been crossed, I can get excited for this upcoming trip.  You don't know how much stress this Nanny situation has caused me over the past few months.  I wasn't sure who was going to watch the kids during the daytime.  As you know, we have already paid the balance on the trip and if we couldn't go, we would have been out *ALL* the money.  I'm glad it hasn't come to that.
> 
> *California, here we come!*
> 
> Jennifer



 That is such great news Jennifer. I can't begin to fathom the stress that being Nanny-less was -


----------



## corky441

*27*


perfect cube 3x3x3

atomic # of Cobalt

moons of Uranus

books in the New Testament

concerti completed my Mozart

letters in the Hebrew alphabet

magic # in sex, ideal number of participants for an orgy 

*DAYS UNTIL OUR ABD ADVENTURE BEGINS*


----------



## kab407

corky441 said:


> *27*
> 
> 
> perfect cube 3x3x3
> 
> atomic # of Cobalt
> 
> moons of Uranus
> 
> books in the New Testament
> 
> concerti completed my Mozart
> 
> letters in the Hebrew alphabet
> 
> magic # in sex, ideal number of participants for an orgy
> 
> *DAYS UNTIL OUR ABD ADVENTURE BEGINS*




Errrrrr.......aahhhhhhh....o my.....the one just before the number of days until till our ABD Adventure begins, where does one find that little piece of trivia?


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> *27*
> magic # in sex, ideal number of participants for an orgy
> 
> *DAYS UNTIL OUR ABD ADVENTURE BEGINS*



<getting out my list>

<putting asterisk next to Marilee's name>


----------



## corky441

kab407 said:


> Errrrrr.......aahhhhhhh....o my.....the one just before the number of days until till our ABD Adventure begins, where does one find that little piece of trivia?




 Well, eventhough I am someone from the "Hippie Generation" , I am pleased to say I do *NOT* know from experience 

But if you check Wikipedia you can find almost anything


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> <getting out my list>
> 
> <putting asterisk next to Marilee's name>


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> <getting out my list>
> 
> <putting asterisk next to Marilee's name>


----------



## macman752

I think I need to run that last point through snopes.com.


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> <getting out my list>
> 
> <putting asterisk next to Marilee's name>



Just don't follow her into any rooms with closed doors and you'll be fine.


----------



## kab407

And here I thought J-Kim was going to be the one to watch on this adventure.

So who's managing the bail fund?


----------



## Dodie

stenogoddess said:


> Just don't follow her into any rooms with closed doors and you'll be fine.



And if you see a big bowl of keys anywhere near her, RUN!


----------



## Dodie

Are we chatting again tonight - officially?  Someone needs to tear Jason and Susan away from their wedding planning and get them into one of these chats.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> And if you see a big bowl of keys anywhere near her, RUN!



The things you learn about your friends......


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> And if you see a big bowl of keys anywhere near her, RUN!





Dodie!!!!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> The things you learn about your friends......



You're telling me!

Kevin just may have another name to add to "the list".


----------



## DisneyTaylors

jeanigor said:


> The things you learn about your friends......





kab407 said:


> Dodie!!!!





kab407 said:


> You're telling me!
> 
> Kevin just may have another name to add to "the list".



I will never look at our ABD *"group"* chats the same way again.  



- Bill


----------



## kab407

DisneyTaylors said:


> I will never look at our ABD *"group"* chats the same way again.
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



Our poor ABD Guides.  What have they gotten themselves in to? 

If they are following this thread, it would make for interesting getting to know you questions on Tuesday night. Cetrainly not the hum-drum, "who's from....?"


----------



## DisneyTaylors

kab407 said:


> Our poor ABD Guides.  What have they gotten themselves in to?
> 
> If they are following this thread, it would make for interesting getting to know you questions on Tuesday night. Cetrainly not the hum-drum, "who's from....?"



Yeah I think we know at least one question Dodie might get.   

- Bill


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy St. Paddy's folks! 



Dodie said:


> Are we chatting again tonight - officially?  Someone needs to tear Jason and Susan away from their wedding planning and get them into one of these chats.



Officially, it's tomorrow...unofficially it can be tonite btwn the Podcast chat chatter 

Hmmm...who was asking if all the rooms at the hotels would be close together? 

I don't dare tell DH about this post...he may regret not coming 

cheers,


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> And if you see a big bowl of keys anywhere near her, RUN!





jeanigor said:


> The things you learn about your friends......





kab407 said:


> Dodie!!!!





DisneyTaylors said:


> I will never look at our ABD *"group"* chats the same way again.
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill




   






Dodie said:


> Are we chatting again tonight - officially?  Someone needs to tear Jason and Susan away from their wedding planning and get them into one of these chats.



I think chat is tomorrow.


----------



## spokanemom

All I can say is that I have learned a lot from this bunch already. Not necessarily good stuff though...

I'm scared. ;-)


----------



## corky441

Oh my goodness - what have I done 

I just wanted to be the first to come up with today's countdown list


----------



## Dodie

OK. I'm a day ahead of myself. Chat is tomorrow night.

 But, come on... the key party thing was an easy lob. It was right there. How could I not "swing" at it, Marilee?!!!  

Oh - and  Todd. Nice to see you lurking around our thread!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> But, come on... the key party thing was an easy lob. It was right there. How could I not "swing" at it, Marilee?!!!



  exactly - if the "orgy" had been on the other foot - I would have done the same - Well done Dodie 

Of course - right now - all I can picture is everyone in togas - think " Animal House" meets ABD


----------



## macman752

corky441 said:


> Of course - right now - all I can picture is everyone in togas - think " Animal House" meets ABD



Not togas but the GCH robes that are in each room.


----------



## tickledtink33

If we keep up this kind of talk Don is going to start posting on this thread.


----------



## Dodie

tickledtink33 said:


> If we keep up this kind of talk Don is going to start posting on this thread.


----------



## kab407

tickledtink33 said:


> If we keep up this kind of talk Don is going to start posting on this thread.



Posting!  He'll be showing up in CA!!!!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> If we keep up this kind of talk Don is going to start posting on this thread.





Dodie said:


>





kab407 said:


> Posting!  He'll be showing up in CA!!!!



  


I can't beleieve he hasn't posted already!


----------



## dpuck1998

tickledtink33 said:


> If we keep up this kind of talk Don is going to start posting on this thread.





kab407 said:


> Posting!  He'll be showing up in CA!!!!





aspen37 said:


> I can't beleieve he hasn't posted already!



(best Adams family voice).....you rang....

I have a web crawler that alerts me anytime the word orgy is posted!  I didn't expect it to catch this thread however 

Any way, Paul and Alicia are the swingers not me....she has all kinds of swinger facebook friends  

How long is the drive to California?


----------



## DisneyKevin

<ok....now there are too many asterisks on my list>

<moving to check marks>


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> <ok....now there are too many asterisks on my list>
> 
> <moving to check marks>



Can I be on the list....do you have enough check marks? You might need a red pen.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Any way, Paul and Alicia are the swingers not me....she has all kinds of swinger facebook friends



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

 <----- this smiley just got a whole new meaning.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> <----- this smiley just got a whole new meaning.



You've ruined this smiley!


----------



## corky441

macman752 said:


> Not togas but the GCH robes that are in each room.



I feel bad for our guides, but I really think the hotels should also inform their guests that we'll be there 

44 DISers in bathrobes all getting off the elevators on the way to the hot tubs -


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> <----- this smiley just got a whole new meaning.



Still not the best smiley     but my new second favorite



corky441 said:


> I feel bad for our guides, but I really think the hotels should also inform their guests that we'll be there
> 
> 44 DISers in bathrobes all getting off the elevators on the way to the hot tubs -



 with baby oil


----------



## Dodie

Oh my. As if we weren't getting in enough trouble ourselves. Now we have visitors.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Oh my. As if we weren't getting in enough trouble ourselves. Now we have visitors.



We prefer to be called guests, not visitors. =)


----------



## corky441

I think I'll let someone else do the daily countdown list tomorrow 

I will just sit here and look angelic and innocent


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I think I'll let someone else do the daily countdown list tomorrow
> 
> I will just sit here and look angelic and innocent



And everyone will believe you are, just like we all think Don is....


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> We prefer to be called guests, not visitors. =)



Todd - you're family


----------



## DisneyKevin

Ok....I'm going to be the mean Dad here.....

I need to turn this thread back into our ABD discussion thread.

I have other ABD clients that I point in this direction, so that they can get some answers and see how a discussion thread for a particular trip develops and folks can get to know each other.

In the last few hours...they might think we know each other too well.

Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I'm going to be the mean Dad here...I need to turn this thread back into our ABD discussion thread...Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## stenogoddess




----------



## corky441

Dodie said:
			
		

>



that goes double for me.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Hey guys, since there have been a number of non-ABDers popping up, I thought today might be the day to post and say that I can't wait to see you all when you come out for the trip.

I also have a couple local points.  

1) Even though I work in Hollywood, I do not know where there police station and holding pens are.  I live, however, 10 minutes away from your hotel and do know that should you misbehave at Mickey's of Glendale, the Disney police will take you to the very-strict Burbank police.  I do know where that is and might come to bail you out.  

2) I have seen the hearsts for one of Haunted Hollywood tours.  Make sure the one you take shows you some of the cooler sights, like the Roosevelt Hotel (which is one block from the Renn).  

3) The robes at the Grand Californian Hotel will leave waffle bruises in your skin if you fall asleep in them.   I know....   I laughed at Ian for days.... 

4) Make sure you look at the "Grand Adventures" leaflet in your GCH check-in packet.  I'm working on a blog on those special offerings for GCH guests.  If anyone has 7:30am available, they offer a power-walk in DCA on some mornings, BEFORE the park opens.  Great photo opportunities and wonderful morning atmosphere. 

5) If some of y'all are still planning on doing In and Out Burger in Hollywood, be advised that it is a bit of a walk (several blocks) and it isn't the greatest area.  Stay on main streets and in a group.  

6) Do walk over and try a Beard Papas cream puff in the shop at Hollywood and Highland.  They are super addictive.  I like them much better than paying for a treat at the Disney Soda Fountain.  Also take the time to look at all of the cool decor of the compley, while eating your cream puff.

I just want to wish you all the best fun for this trip!  Anna and a couple of the others have my phone number.  Ian has given me permission to see you on your off-time (if you have any!!!)


----------



## kab407

Hi Nancy! 

Thanks for the hints and suggestions.  I'm all for pastries!

Hope we do get to see you and not just to bail us out jail.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Thanks Kathy.  

I know you'll see me at some point.  I may hook up with a dinner group on Monday or Wednesday.  

FYI - if anyone is in early, there is an "uber-Fabulous" Chinese place up on top of the hill, overlooking the Hollywood and Highland complex -Yamashiro/The Pagoda Bar.  Chock full of Hollywood history and slightly pricey, but fab atmosphere.  Casual dress. http://www.thepagodabar.com/  Cheap cab ride - less than a mile up the hill - too far to comfortably walk, since it is all incline and smaller, winding roads.

Seems like a place y'all would like!


----------



## corky441

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Hey guys, since there have been a number of non-ABDers popping up, I thought today might be the day to post and say that I can't wait to see you all when you come out for the trip.
> 
> I also have a couple local points.
> 
> 
> 6) Do walk over and try a Beard Papas cream puff in the shop at Hollywood and Highland.  They are super addictive.  I like them much better than paying for a treat at the Disney Soda Fountain.  Also take the time to look at all of the cool decor of the compley, while eating your cream puff.
> 
> I just want to wish you all the best fun for this trip!  Anna and a couple of the others have my phone number.  Ian has given me permission to see you on your off-time (if you have any!!!)



Ooooooooooooooo yum, Cream Puffs. I'm always looking for another way to gain more weight  

Thanks for all the great ideas - looking forward to meeting you too


----------



## DisneyKevin

*26*

*Twenty six*

August *26*, 1920 - The day the Women's Sufferage battle was won.

26 Days until The Dis Unplugged Traveling Show descends on Hollywood.

*26*


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> *26*
> 
> *Twenty six*
> 
> August *26*, 1920 - The day the Women's Sufferage battle was won.
> 
> 26 Days until The Dis Unplugged Traveling Show descends on Hollywood.
> 
> *26*



26 is the only single number between a square and a cube!


----------



## klam_chowder

DisneyKevin said:


> *26*
> 
> *Twenty six*
> 
> August *26*, 1920 - The day the Women's Sufferage battle was won.
> 
> 26 Days until The Dis Unplugged Traveling Show descends on Hollywood.
> 
> *26*



and creampuffs sound fab to me! I  Beard Papa and I'll have to get my fill cuz none around here  

See y'all in chat tonite 

cheers,


----------



## tickledtink33

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Thanks Kathy.
> 
> I know you'll see me at some point.  I may hook up with a dinner group on Monday or Wednesday.
> 
> FYI - if anyone is in early, there is an "uber-Fabulous" Chinese place up on top of the hill, overlooking the Hollywood and Highland complex -Yamashiro/The Pagoda Bar.  Chock full of Hollywood history and slightly pricey, but fab atmosphere.  Casual dress. http://www.thepagodabar.com/  Cheap cab ride - less than a mile up the hill - too far to comfortably walk, since it is all incline and smaller, winding roads.
> 
> Seems like a place y'all would like!



I think this restaurant looks good Nancy but i believe it is Japanese.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Doh!!!!  
Kim - you are correct.  I wrote Chinese, and then was thinking "Pagoda" and even looked it up to get the link.  

In my heart, I knew it was Japanese - my fingers just didn't fix it!  I even edited the first sentence!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Just got this newsfeed from the Orange County Register. Looks like you all will be here the very last weekend of the Electrical Parade in DCA!

http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com/2010/03/18/last-chance-to-see-disneys-electrical-parade/38037/


----------



## corky441

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Just got this newsfeed from the Orange County Register. Looks like you all will be here the very last weekend of the Electrical Parade in DCA!
> 
> http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com/2010/03/18/last-chance-to-see-disneys-electrical-parade/38037/



  That is great news Nancy, thanks for the update


----------



## kab407

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Just got this newsfeed from the Orange County Register. Looks like you all will be here the very last weekend of the Electrical Parade in DCA!
> 
> http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com/2010/03/18/last-chance-to-see-disneys-electrical-parade/38037/





Thanks Nancy!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> But in the glass half full camp....
> 
> April 16-18 is the last chance to see the Electrical Parade at California Adventure before it moves to Florida.





YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Just got this newsfeed from the Orange County Register. Looks like you all will be here the very last weekend of the Electrical Parade in DCA!
> 
> http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com/2010/03/18/last-chance-to-see-disneys-electrical-parade/38037/





corky441 said:


> That is great news Nancy, thanks for the update





kab407 said:


> Thanks Nancy!



Jeez.  What's with the short term memory loss.  I told you all about this a month ago.   You were excited then too. 

I'm looking forward to meeting you all soon....and by the way don't listen to anything that Nancy says about me, none of it's true.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

But Tom, that was a Whole month ago!  Disney can change a lot in a month!

Don't mind Tom. He really is the most adorable, sensitive, warm, caring, creative, and funny guy I know!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Don't mind Tom. He really is the most adorable, sensitive, warm, caring, creative, and funny guy I know!



Don't believe anything she says....I'm not creative.


----------



## corky441

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Jeez.  What's with the short term memory loss.  I told you all about this a month ago.   You were excited then too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you all soon....and by the way don't listen to anything that Nancy says about me, none of it's true.





YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> But Tom, that was a Whole month ago!  Disney can change a lot in a month!
> 
> Don't mind Tom. He really is the most adorable, sensitive, warm, caring, creative, and funny guy I know!



AH--HA  I hear some banjos playing . . .

     Sounds like . . .  yep . . .

*Dueling Disneyland Corespondents*


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> AH--HA  I hear some banjos playing . . .
> 
> Sounds like . . .  yep . . .
> 
> *Dueling Disneyland Corespondents*



And now back to our regularly scheduled ABD discussion (before we get in trouble from Kevin).


----------



## aspen37

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Jeez.  What's with the short term memory loss.  I told you all about this a month ago.   You were excited then too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you all soon....and by the way don't listen to anything that Nancy says about me, none of it's true.




I thought it was announce awhile back too. 
I heard about it when they said it was going to WDW for the summer. They gave the ending date for DCA then.


----------



## DisneyKevin

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> And now back to our regularly scheduled ABD discussion (before we get in trouble from Kevin).



No complaints here.

It's Dodie and Marilee with asterisks next to their names.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> No complaints here.
> 
> It's Dodie and Marilee with asterisks next to their names.



I've never been on "the bad list" before. I think I'm kind of proud.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I've never been on "the bad list" before. I think I'm kind of proud.




Troublemaker!

I don't know if my Mom is going to let me play withy you anymore.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Troublemaker!
> 
> I don't know if my Mom is going to let me play with you anymore.



I beg to differ. I know your mom. I think she'd be proud too. As evidence - the incident that earned you your Tag Fairy tag.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

So with the asterik thing, does that mean that Kevin will force assigned seating at the nicer restaurants to ensure good behaviour?  As in "the bad child sits next to me so I can have more fun"?


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> No complaints here.
> 
> It's Dodie and Marilee with asterisks next to their names.



In my best Eliza Doolittle accent "I'm a good girl, I is"

or

As Vinnie Barbarino would say "wha?"

Have a great rest of the day - Hope to get to the chat room tonight


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> I've never been on "the bad list" before. I think I'm kind of proud.



Neither have I - but I hear only the good die young - so I guess I'd rather be bad and live a long fun life 

I feel like Sandy at the end of Grease ( now, if I only had that body )


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35885262&posted=1#post35885262

Tom=creative.     Nuff said.    Club 33 tattoos, anyone?  Tom won't charge you....


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35885262&posted=1#post35885262
> 
> Tom=creative.     Nuff said.    Club 33 tattoos, anyone?  Tom won't charge you....



Thanks, Nancy. You blew my cover. Now I'm gonna have to end up making 43 of these:


----------



## kab407

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Thanks, Nancy. You blew my cover. Now I'm gonna have to end up making 43 of these:



That's Kathy with a "K". 

Looking forward to meeting you Tom!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kab407 said:


> That's Kathy with a "K".






I guess I know what I'm working on tonight.


----------



## MatthewT212

klam,

i lost your email address can you send me a message with it please...

Matthew


----------



## georgemoe

Hi ABD'ers!  Hoping you all have a wonderful time! It was hinted that I stop in here. Dodie and Marilee please be good. I see you there.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Hi ABD'ers!  Hoping you all have a wonderful time! It was hinted that I stop in here. Dodie and Marilee please be good. I see you there.



Hi George!


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Hi ABD'ers!  Hoping you all have a wonderful time! It was hinted that I stop in here. Dodie and Marilee please be good. I see you there.



Hey George!  Love to Deb!


----------



## tmli

I mentioned this in chat last night but thought I would here as well.  Just wondering if those of us going to the WB tour on Monday would like to meet in the hotel lobby and navigate the publuc transit system together!  

I have no idea how to get to the studios, but I am sure someone here does!!


----------



## klam_chowder

TGIF folks!  

How many days to go??   

Fun to chat last nite...thx for making time for it Kevin    Hi George  

I looked up Pinks  -  I'd  to go - and it's good enough for Chaka Kahn and Jimmy Kimmel <=== Disney reference   But too many choices and not enough time so will save that for another trip 

I'm sure I'll be spending part of this weekend  about this upcoming adventure   Have a fab weekend all! 

cheers,


----------



## DisneyKevin

25

The 25th Anniversary is the silver anniversary.

25 is the age of everyone going on this trip.

25 days to go until our Adventure of a Lifetime begins

*25*


----------



## Dodie

25 is the percentage that equals one quarter.
25 is a square number, being 5² = 5 × 5.
25 is the size of the full roster on a major league baseball team. 
25 is the number of years of marriage marked in a silver wedding anniversary.
25  is an interstate freeway that runs from New Mexico to Wyoming.

and...

*25 is the number of days until our Adventure begins!!!!*

Edited to add: Darn it! Kevin and I were typing at the same moment. I wanted to prove that I could "be good."


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> 25 is the percentage that equals one quarter.
> 25 is a square number, being 5² = 5 × 5.
> 25 is the size of the full roster on a major league baseball team.
> 25 is the number of years of marriage marked in a silver wedding anniversary.
> 25  is an interstate freeway that runs from New Mexico to Wyoming.
> 
> and...
> 
> *25 is the number of days until our Adventure begins!!!!*
> 
> Edited to add: Darn it! Kevin and I were typing at the same moment. I wanted to prove that I could "be good."




Great minds think alike *Dodie


----------



## aspen37

tmli said:
			
		

> I mentioned this in chat last night but thought I would here as well.  Just wondering if those of us going to the WB tour on Monday would like to meet in the hotel lobby and navigate the publuc transit system together!
> 
> I have no idea how to get to the studios, but I am sure someone here does!!



Kim and I won't be in early enough to take public transit with everyone. I mapquested it out yesterday and WB Studios is only about 3 1/2 miles from the hotel. So we are going to take a cab over.


----------



## kab407

*25* is the number of pennies I will have left once I am done shopping at Mickey's of Glendale.

*25* days till the Adventure begins


----------



## aspen37

Are we going to need a separate bus just for purchases made at Mickey's of Glendale?


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


> Are we going to need a separate bus just for purchases made at Mickey's of Glendale?




I think that's what the 3rd guide is for - They'll be the one driving the u-haul back to the hotel


----------



## Tonya2426

I was planning on ordering a few things for our trip from *Lands End* and noticed this was just posted on my facebook.  Thought I would post it here in case anyone else needs a few things for the trip like me.  

Its a Fan-tastic Friday! Our Spring Sale starts today with up to 50% off select items (prices shown reflect savings). And, just for our Facebook fans, enjoy Free Shipping with promo code: MARCH22FB & Pin 9498 or shop this link: ***************/b1wKvT. (Did we mention this promo code also gives you 25% off regular price swimwear?) Ends 3/22 at midnight (CST).


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I was planning on ordering a few things for our trip from *Lands End* and noticed this was just posted on my facebook.  Thought I would post it here in case anyone else needs a few things for the trip like me.
> 
> Its a Fan-tastic Friday! Our Spring Sale starts today with up to 50% off select items (prices shown reflect savings). And, just for our Facebook fans, enjoy Free Shipping with promo code: MARCH22FB & Pin 9498 or shop this link: ***************/b1wKvT. (Did we mention this promo code also gives you 25% off regular price swimwear?) Ends 3/22 at midnight (CST).



Tonya, I love you!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Tonya, I love you!!!!!


 
Got keep my shopping buddies happy.


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> *25* is the number of pennies I will have left once I am done shopping at Mickey's of Glendale.
> 
> *25* days till the Adventure begins





aspen37 said:


> Are we going to need a separate bus just for purchases made at Mickey's of Glendale?





corky441 said:


> I think that's what the 3rd guide is for - They'll be the one driving the u-haul back to the hotel





Tonya2426 said:


> I was planning on ordering a few things for our trip from *Lands End* and noticed this was just posted on my facebook.  Thought I would post it here in case anyone else needs a few things for the trip like me.
> 
> Its a Fan-tastic Friday! Our Spring Sale starts today with up to 50% off select items (prices shown reflect savings). And, just for our Facebook fans, enjoy Free Shipping with promo code: MARCH22FB & Pin 9498 or shop this link: ***************/b1wKvT. (Did we mention this promo code also gives you 25% off regular price swimwear?) Ends 3/22 at midnight (CST).



Do I need to come out there and be your "Max"?


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Do I need to come out there and be your "Max"?



If it gets you to CA, SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

You can stay at our place George. We have a very comfortable futon!  Warner Studios is literally one mile up the street from us and is a fabulous tour - well worth the money spent. I've done it a couple times when Ian worked for the WB network (once for free). They used to let family on the lot pre-911. 

This is a real tour.  You will see real shows taping.  I'm not sure how many though, but it isn't hiatus time like May - August.  They will stop the tramand offload you if there is something worth seeing, including approved outdoor shoots. As you go by the soundstages, keep eyes peeled. I saw Clooney when they were doing Ocean's 12 soundstage work. 

They will also take you into the company museum.  The old correspondence documents are a not miss. 

The studio is literally over the hill from your hotel.  It's just a big hill. Cab is easiest.  Not sure which bus route will get you there without additional walking, as studio tour meets in a different location than it used to - not off a major street.  Subway will take you directly to universal CityWalk. Just cross the street and take the shuttle up the hill.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Another thing I thought about, if you take a cab, ask them to take a quick detour to the first Mullholland Drive overlook off Barham rode - literally on the way back (about 1 mile side trip off the road he will be driving you back on). It's a view you can't beat.


----------



## macman752

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> You can stay at our place George. We have a very comfortable futon!  Warner Studios is literally one mile up the street from us and is a fabulous tour - well worth the money spent. I've done it a couple times when Ian worked for the WB network (once for free). They used to let family on the lot pre-911.
> 
> This is a real tour.  You will see real shows taping.  I'm not sure how many though, but it isn't hiatus time like May - August.  They will stop the tramand offload you if there is something worth seeing, including approved outdoor shoots. As you go by the soundstages, keep eyes peeled. I saw Clooney when they were doing Ocean's 12 soundstage work.
> 
> They will also take you into the company museum.  The old correspondence documents are a not miss.
> 
> The studio is literally over the hill from your hotel.  It's just a big hill. Cab is easiest.  Not sure which bus route will get you there without additional walking, as studio tour meets in a different location than it used to - not off a major street.  Subway will take you directly to universal CityWalk. Just cross the street and take the shuttle up the hill.



Nancy we are doing the tour on Tuesday. We know there would be no problem getting a cab at the hotel. How difficult will it be find one for the return trip?

The bus is a possibility too. It's route 222.

Thanks and we are looking forward to meeting you.

...dave


----------



## Dodie

Nancy! Now that you're here...

Phillip and I are going to head to the Peterson Automotive Museum on Tuesday (not open on Monday).  We visited when we were out there in 2001 and loved it. We're going to take a cab from the hotel. I have a similar question about the difficulty in getting a return cab. Also, are there any things we should look out for between the hotel and the Peterson, similar to the advice you gave above? Anything else nearby the Peterson that we should definitely see while we're over there? (It looks like it's only about 3 or 4 miles from the hotel.)


----------



## georgemoe

kab407 said:


> If it gets you to CA, SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> You can stay at our place George. We have a very comfortable futon!  Warner Studios is literally one mile up the street from us and is a fabulous tour - well worth the money spent. I've done it a couple times when Ian worked for the WB network (once for free). They used to let family on the lot pre-911.



Wow! How generous.  Unfortunately ABD is during the last two weeks of our fiscal 1H year end at work and I'm a slave too it.  I'll be with all of you in spirit though. 

I cannot wait for the live reports and FB updates. I will feed off these.


----------



## Tonya2426

I think this Flattie has Jorge written all over it.


----------



## tmli

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> You can stay at our place George. We have a very comfortable futon!  Warner Studios is literally one mile up the street from us and is a fabulous tour - well worth the money spent. I've done it a couple times when Ian worked for the WB network (once for free). They used to let family on the lot pre-911.
> 
> This is a real tour.  You will see real shows taping.  I'm not sure how many though, but it isn't hiatus time like May - August.  They will stop the tramand offload you if there is something worth seeing, including approved outdoor shoots. As you go by the soundstages, keep eyes peeled. I saw Clooney when they were doing Ocean's 12 soundstage work.
> 
> They will also take you into the company museum.  The old correspondence documents are a not miss.
> 
> The studio is literally over the hill from your hotel.  It's just a big hill. Cab is easiest.  Not sure which bus route will get you there without additional walking, as studio tour meets in a different location than it used to - not off a major street.  Subway will take you directly to universal CityWalk. Just cross the street and take the shuttle up the hill.



Thanks for the information....I think we may just grab a cab as well.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Okay.   Where to start. 

Dave.  Your tour will start and end in the same location.  There will be a manned desk, where someone will greet you and check you in.  They can also call you a cab.   It won't be an issue.  They are so pleasant that you would think you were at Disney.  

Dodie.  I am not a huge car person.  That being said...  I LOVE the Petersen!!!!!!!   L.O.V.E!    There is so much within half a mile of it that you would not believe.  The LA County Museum of Art is directly across the street, as well as the La Brea Tar Pits.  Within just a few blocks (at 3rd and Fairfax) is the LA Farmers Market (where you should have lunch at one of the fab little food stands inside) and The Grove (Home to American Girl Place).  When you are at the Petersen, just ask the Guest Services desk to call you a cab!  You will always be able to get a cab at the Farmer's Market, Grove, or any of the museums.  

Our dinner just arrived, so Ian and I will talk it over and see if we can think of some cabbie "drive bys" and he may even post up some other ideas.  If anyone is planning on heading to Beverly Hills, I have some dining thoughts that I posted up on a DL board thread that I will repost here.


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> I think this Flattie has Jorge written all over it.



Just call me Little Big Apple Head.


----------



## DisneyKevin

georgemoe said:


> Just call me Little Big Apple Head.



Big hands and feet there George.

Just sayin........


----------



## DisneyKevin

24

24 hours in a day

24 starring Keifer Sutherland

24 beers in a case

24 = two dozen

24 days until the start of our freakin amazing ADVENTURE!

24


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mornin'!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Officially rescinding the offer for George to stay on our couch....


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin'!



Hey Paul


----------



## georgemoe

DisneyKevin said:


> Big hands and feet there George.
> 
> Just sayin........



For stability while I grab. 



YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Officially rescinding the offer for George to stay on our couch....


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Love you George, but I do have to admit Kevin is right about the hand and feets size.


----------



## georgemoe

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Love you George, but I do have to admit Kevin is right about the *hand and feets size*.



Yes my rumored flattie hands are big in contrast to this. 

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/clips/the-lawrence-welk-show/727501/

Kevin mentioned this SNL skit a number of shows ago. Poor Judice.


----------



## DisneyKevin

georgemoe said:


> Yes my rumored flattie hands are big in contrast to this.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/clips/the-lawrence-welk-show/727501/
> 
> Kevin mentioned this SNL skit a number of shows ago. Poor Judice.



I think that is one of the funniest skits SNL has done in years.

Made me laugh all over again.

Thanks, George.


----------



## DisneyKevin

23

23 Skidoo - a slang phrase from the American 1920's

February 23 - IHOP's National Pancake Day

23rd President of the United States - Benjamin Harrison

23 Days till our ADVENTURE begins.

*23*


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> 23rd President of the United States - Benjamin Harrison


From Indianapolis, IN - whose 1800s home is about 4 blocks from our house!


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> 23
> 
> 23 Skidoo - a slang phrase from the American 1920's
> 
> February 23 - IHOP's National Pancake Day
> 
> 23rd President of the United States - Benjamin Harrison
> 
> 23 Days till our ADVENTURE begins.
> 
> *23*



How come I'm not surprised that you did not include the newest Disney attempt to extract more money from us, D23?


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> 23
> 
> 23 Skidoo - a slang phrase from the American 1920's
> 
> *February 23 - IHOP's National Pancake Day*
> 
> 23rd President of the United States - Benjamin Harrison
> 
> 23 Days till our ADVENTURE begins.
> 
> *23*



Also my birthday, now I finally share my birthday with something cool!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> 23
> 
> 23 Skidoo - a slang phrase from the American 1920's
> 
> February 23 - IHOP's National Pancake Day
> 
> 23rd President of the United States - Benjamin Harrison
> 
> 23 Days till our ADVENTURE begins.
> 
> *23*



*23*

Our children's birthdays (April 23, August 23 and September 23)
Our Anniversary (November 23)

(23 is our "family" number  )

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

22:  the maximum number of pieces that can be created when cutting a circle with just six line segments

22: atomic number of titanium 

22: number worn by NFL All-time leading rusher Emmitt Smith of the Dallas Cowboys 

22: number of stars in the Paramount Films logo

22: the date in April 1998 that Disney's Animal Kingdom opened 

22: the number of minutes that Fantasmic! lasts at Disneyland

22 days til our Adventure begins!

This listing was created on a closed course with a professional driver, do not attempt this on your own    

cheers,


----------



## kab407

Have I meantioned how badly I need a vacation?

It's raining yet again in NJ.

Please tell me it will be sunny and warm the entire time we're there.  

Please? 

John, can you make this happen?  Your track record of making the impossible happen is pretty good.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

kab407 said:


> Have I meantioned how badly I need a vacation?
> 
> It's raining yet again in NJ.
> 
> Please tell me it will be sunny and warm the entire time we're there.
> 
> Please?
> 
> John, can you make this happen?  Your track record of making the impossible happen is pretty good.



Believe it or not, we had snow on Saturday into Sunday.  We live in Texas for goodness sakes!!!  Today, it is 70.  This weather is crazy!!!!!  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Our *United States Census 2010 *has come, been completed and sent back in.  One less thing to worry about before this trip.  All the warnings about it being a "requirement" had me complete it as soon as we received it and sent it back.  Have y'all completed it yet?  I honestly don't remember completing one in 2000.   

  One thing I didn't understand is that they spent money to send out a notice a few weeks ago stating that the Census was coming the following week.  Why?????  When I saw that letter all I could see was $$$$$ being flushed down the toilet.    JMHO

 Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

Sunny and high 60's/low 70's this weekend. Cold (40's) and rainy today. Crazy.

I also need a vacation! Badly! 

Oh. Just realized we leave three weeks from today!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

kab407 said:


> Have I meantioned how badly I need a vacation?
> 
> It's raining yet again in NJ.
> 
> Please tell me it will be sunny and warm the entire time we're there.
> 
> Please?
> 
> John, can you make this happen?  Your track record of making the impossible happen is pretty good.



I've got you covered Kathy! 

BTW - I never even felt that earthquake last week.  I heard about it several hours later at work.  You most likely won't have any issues.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> I've got you covered Kathy!
> 
> BTW - I never even felt that earthquake last week.  I heard about it several hours later at work.  You most likely won't have any issues.



  To this day, I still remember visiting an Aunt and Uncle in San Diego when I was around eight years old.  There was an earthquake one night. Having never experienced an earthquake, it was bizarre and surreal because I was half-asleep.   

When we heard of the recent earthquake, Bill and I kind of looked at each other like "I hope one doesn't happen while we're there."    Since, Bill and I are traveling together and leaving the kids at home, we finalized our Will a few months back (before DAP).  We probably should have done it before then, but it's done now.  

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Sunny and high 60's/low 70's this weekend. Cold (40's) and rainy today. Crazy.
> 
> I also need a vacation! Badly!
> 
> Oh. Just realized we leave three weeks from today!



I'll be waiting for you two to arrive!!! 



YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> I've got you covered Kathy!
> 
> BTW - I never even felt that earthquake last week.  I heard about it several hours later at work.  You most likely won't have any issues.



Thanks Nancy 

Earthquakes don't bother me.  I was in SF in Oct '89 when that big one hit.  Honeymoon- survived the earthquake, not the marriage. I've also felt them during my last two trip to Tortola.


----------



## katscradle

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *23*
> 
> Our children's birthdays (April 23, August 23 and September 23)
> Our Anniversary (November 23)
> 
> (23 is our "family" number  )
> 
> Jennifer




Jennifer very cool our littlest one Johnny turns 7 on April 23rd!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Okay....this doesnt qualify as taunting because I dont know what it means.

This is sharing something that I think is EXCITING!!!!!

This is a direct "copy and past" from an email sent by an ABD executive....

*Weve added a few elements to the trip that will surely be a surprise for your group!*

Again....not taunting....sharing

First person that uses the word taunting gets an asterisk and joins Marilee and Dodie on "the list".


----------



## katscradle

Ok so there is 22 days till the adventure begins, and 20 days till we are on our way to California. I want to start packing is it too early to start packing...


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Okay....this doesnt qualify as taunting because I dont know what it means.
> 
> This is sharing something that I think is EXCITING!!!!!
> 
> This is a direct "copy and past" from an email sent by an ABD executive....
> 
> *Weve added a few elements to the trip that will surely be a surprise for your group!*
> 
> Again....not taunting....sharing
> 
> First person that uses the word taunting gets an asterisk and joins Marilee and Dodie on "the list".




Thanks Kevin who would use that nasty word with you?


----------



## jeanigor

Kevin is the King of Taunting.

Now put me on a list. Add two asterisks, and force me to go on the adventure with you!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Kevin is the King of Taunting.
> 
> Now put me on a list. Add two asterisks, and force me to go on the adventure with you!!!!!



You are done like dinner now!
You just had to go and be naughty, didn't you!


----------



## corky441

*SHARING IS NICE*

Thanks for the update Kevin 

Oh Boy - added surprises


----------



## DisneyKevin

Todd....

If I could, I would....but alas.....I cant. Next time....but, asterisks follow you from trip to trip.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Kevin is the King of Taunting.
> 
> Now put me on a list. Add two asterisks, and force me to go on the adventure with you!!!!!





katscradle said:


> You are done like dinner now!
> You just had to go and be naughty, didn't you!



And TODD swoops in!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> And TODD swoops in!



I am a good girl and would not use that word, Todd can have it!


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Ok so there is 22 days till the adventure begins, and 20 days till we are on our way to California. I want to start packing is it too early to start packing...



I brought out the suitcases this past weekend - I printed my generic packing list - 

Now I just have to try on the summer clothes to see what fits - 
It's been a longgggggggg cold winter and I have had a few too many pieces of cake 

Of course that could be an excuse to procure a few new things


----------



## tardis1029

DisneyKevin said:


> Okay....this doesnt qualify as taunting because I dont know what it means.
> 
> This is sharing something that I think is EXCITING!!!!!
> 
> This is a direct "copy and past" from an email sent by an ABD executive....
> 
> *Weve added a few elements to the trip that will surely be a surprise for your group!*
> 
> Again....not taunting....sharing
> 
> First person that uses the word taunting gets an asterisk and joins Marilee and Dodie on "the list".



 taunting......I don't want to feel left out


----------



## corky441

We'd love to have you join us Todd, but

Dodie and I have worked long and hard for inclusion on the "naughty" list
I don't know if Kevin will allow any further additions


----------



## DisneyKevin

tardis1029 said:


> taunting......I don't want to feel left out


----------



## Dodie

Besides Kevin, I don't think it's technically "the T word" (I don't want to have additional asterisks) if YOU don't know the details either! Sounds as if you guys will get to be surprised right along with us!

And how cool is it that you're getting e-mails from "an ABD executive"?!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> Besides Kevin, I don't think it's technically "the T word" (I don't want to have additional asterisks) if YOU don't know the details either! Sounds as if you guys will get to be surprised right along with us!
> 
> And how cool is it that you're getting e-mails from "an ABD executive"?!!!!



It's pretty exciting, isnt it?

I love that there will be surprises.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Okay....this doesnt qualify as taunting because I dont know what it means.
> 
> This is sharing something that I think is EXCITING!!!!!
> 
> This is a direct "copy and past" from an email sent by an ABD executive....
> 
> *Weve added a few elements to the trip that will surely be a surprise for your group!*
> 
> Again....not taunting....sharing
> 
> First person that uses the word taunting gets an asterisk and joins Marilee and Dodie on "the list".


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Besides Kevin, I don't think it's technically "the T word" (I don't want to have additional asterisks) if YOU don't know the details either! Sounds as if you guys will get to be surprised right along with us!
> 
> *And how cool is it that you're getting e-mails from "an ABD executive"?!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I thought the same thing Dodie.
> 
> Hmmmmmm....think ABD is a tad bit excited at having us there?
> 
> I think so!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> It's pretty exciting, isnt it?
> 
> I love that there will be surprises.



I'm so excited for you all.  I can't wait to hear the stories.


----------



## stenogoddess

Thanks for sharing Kevin.  Today has been kind a cruddy, and this just lifted me right up!


----------



## macman752

Hope the ABD execs realize that we have experienced the Dreams Unlimited "head explosion" surprise. The bar has been set rather high when it comes to surprises.


----------



## spokanemom

Kevin, I think it is great that there will be surprises for you all too.  You all work so hard to make everyone else's vacations so special, that it nice that you can share in some of the secret magic too.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Hey ABD'ers!   I may run into you in the parks while you're here in CA, so I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I'm so excited for you all, it sounds like your trip is going to be absolutely AMAZING!  I'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Dodie

Has anyone heard from Jason and Susan lately? Think wedding planning is all-consuming? 

 if you're out there J-Kim and Susan!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Kevin is the King of Taunting.
> 
> Now put me on a list. Add two asterisks, and force me to go on the adventure with you!!!!!



I wish you were coming with us too.  I'm really going to miss you.



DisneyKevin said:


> Okay....this doesnt qualify as taunting because I dont know what it means.
> 
> This is sharing something that I think is EXCITING!!!!!
> 
> This is a direct "copy and past" from an email sent by an ABD executive....
> 
> *Weve added a few elements to the trip that will surely be a surprise for your group!*
> 
> Again....not taunting....sharing
> 
> First person that uses the word taunting gets an asterisk and joins Marilee and Dodie on "the list".



    





PryncessChrysty said:


> Hey ABD'ers!   I may run into you in the parks while you're here in CA, so I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I'm so excited for you all, it sounds like your trip is going to be absolutely AMAZING!  I'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Circusgirl

Surprises for everyone - perfect, and very exciting!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

kab407 said:


> Dodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Kevin, I don't think it's technically "the T word" (I don't want to have additional asterisks) if YOU don't know the details either! Sounds as if you guys will get to be surprised right along with us!
> 
> *And how cool is it that you're getting e-mails from "an ABD executive"?!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I thought the same thing Dodie.
> 
> Hmmmmmm....think ABD is a tad bit excited at having us there?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I read about ABD and their tours last year, led me to believe they only had about a dozen people on each trip and they had a hard time filling those spots.  I am sure it blowed "their" minds that the DISUnplugged Podcast Crew and Dreams Unlimited sold over 40 + spots.  Do I see another Podcasters ABD trip in the future?!?!?!?!  Also, ABD knows that the Podcast Crew is going to talk about this trip on air and we are all going to shower the threads with praises on this trip making others want to take an ABD trip too.  They are no dummies.  I'm glad we get to benefit.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that the ABD surprise is our "blue sky" idea that we emailed Kevin.  If so, we're in for a *BIG* treat!
> 
> Jennifer
Click to expand...


----------



## klam_chowder

Thx a mint for sharing that "surprise" excitement, Kevin 

J&S, Chrysty 

cheers,


----------



## corky441

*21*

*Blackjack

21 Jump Street w/ Johnny Depp

atomic # of scandium

21 gun salute

21st amendment repeals prohibition 

*

*days to our awesome extra surprises added adventure *


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> *21*
> 
> *
> 21st amendment repeals prohibition
> 
> *



*I think that one is my favorite!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

corky441 said:


> Of course that could be an excuse to procure a few new things



  That's how I feel.  I already told Bill we would be clothes shopping in two weeks for the trip.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> Okay....this doesnt qualify as taunting because I dont know what it means.
> 
> This is sharing something that I think is EXCITING!!!!!
> 
> This is a direct "copy and past" from an email sent by an ABD executive....
> 
> *Weve added a few elements to the trip that will surely be a surprise for your group!*
> 
> Again....not taunting....sharing
> 
> First person that uses the word taunting gets an asterisk and joins Marilee and Dodie on "the list".



  Thank you for the update!  Like others, I am glad y'all will get to experience some surprises too.  I think we tend to forget, you'll be on vacation too!!!  

 Jennifer


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> Dodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Kevin, I don't think it's technically "the T word" (I don't want to have additional asterisks) if YOU don't know the details either! Sounds as if you guys will get to be surprised right along with us!
> 
> *And how cool is it that you're getting e-mails from "an ABD executive"?!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I thought the same thing Dodie.
> 
> Hmmmmmm....think ABD is a tad bit excited at having us there?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are, They have just realized who the DIS is, but they really have no clue. They think they do, but they don't. They will after this trip is over!
Click to expand...


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Hope the ABD execs realize that we have experienced the Dreams Unlimited "head explosion" surprise. The bar has been set rather high when it comes to surprises.



Rather High. I would say! They can't beat it, but they can try, we won't mind a bit!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I am in a conference all week but my mind keeps drifting to the ABD trip. Did Jennifer and I miss anything big on the chat last week?  (we were camping in the middle of nowhere). 

This latest "hint" from Kevin almost makes him seem like a "tease medium". . The source is coming from someone else but it is still being channeled through Kevin.  All kidding aside, I too am glad that you all get to be as surprised as the rest of us. 

Oh well, back to the conference. 

- Bill


----------



## spokanemom

I know that we are not to the 14 day countdown yet, but 14 years ago today I gave birth to a beautiful little boy, who today is a mouthy teenager.  Wow times have changed!!  He is a great kid.  I am very proud to be his mom.  

Anyway, I have happy news for me.  I was not going to go to CA early due to said DS14's snowboard camp this summer, but my DH took pity on me.  

Flash back to Saturday: 
I was sad that I was not going to see the WB Tour.  Apart from the ABD portion, this was something that I was REALLY looking forward to.  After the text message that he sent me that said, "Keep whining, it's funny" he called and told me that I should head down at least a day early to go on the WB Tour.    He told me that for putting up with him for so long, I deserved it.  I almost cried, but I was too excited and I jumped on the computer to change my flight (thank you SW!) and book my hotel.  I Pricelined the hotel so it would force me to pay for it upfront and I would not try to guilt myself out of this extra time again.

So, I do get to come in early!  I will be landing at Burbank airport at 11am on the 12th!  I do get to go on the WB Tour.  I do get to see the Griffith Obseratory.  I do get to see Bob's Big Boy.  I do get to see the Farmer's Market and Pink's Hot Dogs.  I am so excited.  And thankful that I have a great husband who understands my needs!  

Hotel-Booked & Paid for.
Flights-Booked, paid for, changed, booked again.
Rental Car-Reserved; $36.00 for a 1 day (2:30 to 2:30) rental, intermediate of course.
WB Tour-Booked, will pay once I get there since AAA offers a discount & you can't pay online.
Addresses of places I want to see-Added to my iPhone maps.
Packing List-Mentally started.
Driving Kevin Nuts with Changes-Done.

Anything I am missing??  Because I only have 20 days to get in all in order!!!!


----------



## macman752

Alissa, will you be doing the WB tour on the 13th? If so, Sally and I will be also.


----------



## tmli

That's great news Alissa, Congrats!!  My son is turning 14 in June, he's a great kid...but that smart mouth and attitude drives me insane!!!

We leave for this trip in 16 days....we are the worst, so will probably start and finish packing in about 15 and a half days!!!

Looking at Alissa'a list of what she has paid for, made me think of ours.  It is nice to actually have so much pre paid.  We have prepaid it all except our car rental for one day.  That's a great feeling....it will make all of the money we are going to spend shopping seem not quite so bad!!


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> That's great news Alissa, Congrats!!  My son is turning 14 in June, he's a great kid...but that smart mouth and attitude drives me insane!!!
> 
> We leave for this trip in 16 days....we are the worst, so will probably start and finish packing in about 15 and a half days!!!
> 
> Looking at Alissa'a list of what she has paid for, made me think of ours.  It is nice to actually have so much pre paid.  We have prepaid it all except our car rental for one day.  That's a great feeling....it will make all of the money we are going to spend shopping seem not quite so bad!!



Wonderful news Alissa - and a virtual hug to your DH - what a great guy 

It is great having so much paid for already - even our hotel for the weekend before the adventure is all paid for.

We'll just be paying out of pocket for our San Diego zoo tics (AAA discount at the gate), Food and "beverages", rental car and hmmmmmmmm what else . . . oh yeah - SHOPPING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

Are our Thursday night chats weekly now? Are we chatting on Thursday?


----------



## slapwhitey

I think I remember a chat scheduled for this week. I won't be able to make it though. We have an industry dinner/meeting that night. I'm sure Tracey will find some time to pop in to see what's going on.

We are just over 2 weeks away from travel...

Chris


----------



## corky441

I won't be in chat this week either -

We're going to go see "Grease" that evening.

Just found out that Taylor Hicks from American Idol is in it ????
 please God - Don't let him be playing Danny


----------



## tmli

LOL, no I think he is playing the teen angel.


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> LOL, no I think he is playing the teen angel.



That's a relief 

If he was playing Danny - I probably would get to the chat room


----------



## spokanemom

macman752 said:


> Alissa, will you be doing the WB tour on the 13th? If so, Sally and I will be also.



Yes, I will be doing the tour on the 13th, but the 2.5 hour one. I have many things I want to see in a very abbreviated amount of time!  I am going to do the 8:20 tour so I will have several hours after to see other things. The Griffith Observatory is closed Monday and does not open until noon Tuesday so I have to cram that in too. 

I am going to need a vacation after all this!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

20/20 - perfect vision AND a Friday night news program

20 years ago, we were 10 years from the year 2000.

Okay...these are lame.

20 days until the start of our Adventure.

*20*


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> 20/20 - perfect vision AND a Friday night news program
> 
> 20 years ago, we were 10 years from the year 2000.
> 
> Okay...these are lame.
> 
> 20 days until the start of our Adventure.
> 
> *20*



20 is how high I can count with both hands and both feet?


----------



## spokanemom

DisneyKevin said:


> 20/20 - perfect vision AND a Friday night news program
> 
> 20 years ago, we were 10 years from the year 2000.
> 
> Okay...these are lame.
> 
> 20 days until the start of our Adventure.
> 
> *20*




20; the number of times that I have contacted Kevin to change my itinerary...


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> 20/20 - perfect vision AND a Friday night news program
> 
> 20 years ago, we were 10 years from the year 2000.
> 
> Okay...these are lame.
> 
> 20 days until the start of our Adventure.
> 
> *20*



Thank God or Thank Kevin!
I have 20 days to get better!
I am officailly sick with a bad cold I got from DS Kenny!


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:
			
		

> Thank God or Thank Kevin!
> I have 20 days to get better!
> I am officailly sick with a bad cold I got from DS Kenny!



Hope you're feeling better SOON


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Thank God or Thank Kevin!
> I have 20 days to get better!
> I am officailly sick with a bad cold I got from DS Kenny!



 Get better soon Kat!


----------



## klam_chowder

Take care & get better soon, Kat! 

See ya in chat tonite folks  

cheers,


----------



## DisneyKevin

*19*

nuff said


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyKevin said:


> *19*
> 
> nuff said



Wow!  A man of few words today.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I saw something in the store this morning that made me to a double take.  They now make Snuggie for dogs.  What is this world coming too?????  





 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTaylors

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I saw something in the store this morning that made me to a double take.  They now make Snuggie for dogs.  What is this world coming too?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer



So how many did you buy for JJ?



- Bill


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:


> *19*
> 
> nuff said



To embellish a little...  

*19* is the atomic number of potassium  

*19* is the minimum age at which one can drink and buy alcohol in Canada (except for the provinces of Alberta, Manitoba, and Quebec)

*19* is the minimum age to marry in Nebraska

OK, maybe "nuff said" was sufficient as these facts are scraping the bottom of the barrel.  

*19* days until our awesome trip to Cali!!!  

- Bill


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> I saw something in the store this morning that made me to a double take.  They now make Snuggie for dogs.  What is this world coming too?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer



These have been out for a while.  I know someone who has one and a very spoiled pooch.


----------



## Dodie

I took a "mental health"  vacation day today.  It's spring break around here and I was slightly jealous of everyone who's gone, plus, if I didn't take a break I was afraid I was going to "snap"  before our trip!

I'm home doing absolutely nothing - even though I could be cleaning or doing laundry. I slept in with the pups. (Phillip was pretty jealous) and am sitting here watching Food Network drinking a non-fat latte. It's raining outside. I may read later. Life is good.

These 19 days (18 until Phillip and I hit California) cannot go fast enough!

I'll see you guys in chat tonight, but I'll be distracted because the Butler (hometown team we love) vs. Syracuse game will be on.


----------



## tickledtink33

*19 = the number of Disney owned and operated resorts.  

19 days until the adventure begins!*


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I took a "mental health"  vacation day today.  It's spring break around here and I was slightly jealous of everyone who's gone, plus, if I didn't take a break I was afraid I was going to "snap"  before our trip!
> 
> I'm home doing absolutely nothing - even though I could be cleaning or doing laundry. I slept in with the pups. (Phillip was pretty jealous) and am sitting here watching Food Network drinking a non-fat latte. It's raining outside. I may read later. Life is good.
> 
> These 19 days (18 until Phillip and I hit California) cannot go fast enough!
> 
> I'll see you guys in chat tonight, but I'll be distracted because the Butler (hometown team we love) vs. Syracuse game will be on.



Couldn't hold out!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Couldn't hold out!



I determined that my sanity and relationships with my coworkers depended upon it.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I determined that my sanity and relationships with my coworkers depended upon it.



Co-workers are so over rated!

Yea, I really need a vacation!

19 days means I have 17 days till I get on a plane and head west. Lord do I have a lot to do!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

The weather had been awesome on my business trip to Seattle but now the all too familiar clouds and rain have returned and I can't see the mountains anymore.  Please come back sun!!!

- Bill


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> So how many did you buy for JJ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



He wouldn't even be able to get his head into the thing.  

*Miss you baby!!!!!  *

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTaylors

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Miss you baby!!!!!  *
> 
> Jennifer



I miss you too Sweetheart!    Only 2 more days until I get to come home to my Baby!  

- Bill


----------



## Dodie

Sorry to interrupt the love fest, but it's twenty minutes until 8:00 and I can't get the chat room to open. 

Edited to add - I can get in now - but there's no one there yet. I'll try back closer to 8:00.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Dodie said:


> Sorry to interrupt the *love fest*, but it's twenty minutes until 8:00 and I can't get the chat room to open.
> 
> Edited to add - I can get in now - but there's no one there yet. I'll try back closer to 8:00.



Based on what transpired on the thread a week or so ago, you may want to avoid the phrase "love fest".  

- Bill


----------



## aspen37

DisneyTaylors said:


> Based on what transpired on the thread a week or so ago, you may want to avoid the phrase "love fest".
> 
> - Bill


----------



## stenogoddess

I'm bummed I missed chat last night.  We were having a "family discussion" wherein I was explaining a few things AGAIN and was getting the when did you tell me this reply to which he got the why does no one listen to me when I talk reply, so, yeah, good times.   Did I miss anything more fun than that discussion?!


----------



## DisneyKevin

*18*

It's getting closer.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Kevin, 

Did you get my email???????

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Did you get my email???????
> 
> Jennifer



I did!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> *18*
> 
> It's getting closer.



*2 weeks and 4 days
* 

Not counting today - I only have 10 more days of work - now that's a wonderful feeling 

BTW - How is your mother doing Kevin? Hope she's on the mend


----------



## klam_chowder

stenogoddess said:


> I'm bummed I missed chat last night.  We were having a "family discussion" wherein I was explaining a few things AGAIN and was getting the when did you tell me this reply to which he got the why does no one listen to me when I talk reply, so, yeah, good times.   Did I miss anything more fun than that discussion?!



shoulda joined us in chat instead   no news or decisions made - just a lot of excitement 



DisneyKevin said:


> *18*
> 
> It's getting closer.



   

cheers,


----------



## Dodie

Love Weather Underground! Here's the travel planner weather estimates for our timeframe in LA. Plan away fellow Adventurers!


----------



## corky441

Ahhhhhh perfect timing *Dodie

It was 23 degrees here this morning and not expected to even get above freezing today

I want to get my summer clothes out and try them on this weekend - guess I'mm going to have to turn the heat up


----------



## kab407

Thanks for the weather overview Dodie.  I won't have to pack the Snuggie!

(Sorry Bill, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Dodie

I like the thought of counting down how many more work days there are too!

After today, I'll also have *10 more days of work *until we leave!


----------



## OKW Lover

kab407 said:


> Thanks for the weather overview Dodie.  I won't have to pack the Snuggie!



You'll have to leave him at home.


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> You'll have to leave him at home.





Hi Jeff!!!


----------



## Dodie

Jeff's not even going along and yet he's trying to get an asterisk by his name (or maybe one for Kathy).


----------



## OKW Lover

Dodie said:


> Jeff's not even going along and yet he's trying to get an asterisk by his name (or maybe one for Kathy).



I'll be there in spirit, so I guess I'll have an asterisk in spirit.  

Kathy doesn't need my help to get an asterisk of her own.


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> Kathy doesn't need my help to get an asterisk of her own.




Who me?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Kathy's name is underlined.

In red.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Kathy's name is underlined.
> 
> In red.





I'll be good.  Promise.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

kab407 said:


> I'll be good.  Promise.



Typed with fingers crossed behind her back ...  


 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyKevin

17

John and I leave 2 weeks from today....so for us it's 14.

That's 336 hours from now.

Jeez Louise it's coming fast.


----------



## Dodie

I pulled out the suitcases today. This is an ordeal for us, as I must put the dogs outside and do it with stealth, sneaking them into the living room (the dogs are blocked from there) so they don't see them.

As soon as they see suitcases, the pouting begins. It's quite pitiful actually.


----------



## OKW Lover

Dodie said:


> I pulled out the suitcases today. This is an ordeal for us, as I must put the dogs outside and do it with stealth, sneaking them into the living room (the dogs are blocked from there) so they don't see them.
> 
> As soon as they see suitcases, the pouting begins. It's quite pitiful actually.



I'm trying not to pout.


----------



## Dodie

OKW Lover said:


> I'm trying not to pout.



Stay out of the living room and away from the suitcases, Jeff.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> As soon as they see suitcases, the pouting begins. It's quite pitiful actually.





OKW Lover said:


> I'm trying not to pout.



Difference between humans and pets when loved ones go a vacation leaving them home......


Not Much!


----------



## denise

DisneyKevin said:


> 17
> 
> John and I leave 2 weeks from today....so for us it's 14.
> 
> That's 336 hours from now.
> 
> Jeez Louise it's coming fast.



US TOO!!!!

14 days!!!


----------



## tardis1029

DisneyKevin said:


> 17
> 
> John and I leave 2 weeks from today....so for us it's 14.
> 
> That's 336 hours from now.
> 
> Jeez Louise it's coming fast.


So do we.... isn't it GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Kathy's name is underlined.
> 
> In red.



If I'm living with an asterisk for this trip, I'm sure glad to note that Kevin understands BFF Kathy's true nature as well! 

I think Kevin may run out of different notations for all of our names before the actual trip is over.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dodie said:


> If I'm living with an asterisk for this trip, I'm sure glad to note that Kevin understands BFF Kathy's true nature as well!
> 
> I think Kevin may run out of different notations for all of our names before the actual trip is over.


----------



## safetymom

OKW Lover said:


> I'll be there in spirit, so I guess I'll have an asterisk in spirit.
> 
> Kathy doesn't need my help to get an asterisk of her own.



Jeff, we will have to have a pity party when they are on their ABD trip. I am jealous of everyone going.  I am looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## DisneyKevin

safetymom said:


> Jeff, we will have to have a pity party when they are on their ABD trip. I am jealous of everyone going.  I am looking forward to hearing all about it.



Y'all know that you _*could*_ have gone with us...right?


----------



## safetymom

It doesn't quite so pitiful the way you tell it.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> If I'm living with an asterisk for this trip, I'm sure glad to note that Kevin understands BFF Kathy's true nature as well!
> 
> I think Kevin may run out of different notations for all of our names before the actual trip is over.



Hey! I thought you had my back!

See who drinks champagne with you at 2AM while you pack!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Hey! I thought you had my back!
> 
> See who drinks champagne with you at 2AM while you pack!


----------



## columnwest

Hey everyone,  guess where I was today?  (Hint: It's not in the United States.)  Wish you were all here with me!  I'll be seeing you soon on the ABD trip, and might have some extra park maps from here to give away (plus some small gifts for Pete, John, Kevin and Walter).


----------



## Circusgirl

columnwest said:


> Hey everyone,  guess where I was today?  (Hint: It's not in the United States.)  Wish you were all here with me!  I'll be seeing you soon on the ABD trip, and might have some extra park maps from here to give away (plus some small gifts for Pete, John, Kevin and Walter).



Very cool!  Have a fantastic trip!  I look forward to hearing about Hong Kong Disneyland!


----------



## jeanigor

columnwest said:


> Hey everyone,  guess where I was today?  (Hint: It's not in the United States.)  Wish you were all here with me!  I'll be seeing you soon on the ABD trip, and might have some extra park maps from here to give away (plus some small gifts for Pete, John, Kevin and Walter).



Would you hear mostly English, Cantonese and Mandarin?


----------



## Dodie

I think we missed a day or two of countdowns! 

*15*

I have 9 more days of work (after today). Phillip and I should be approaching LAX on our final descent at just about this time exactly two weeks from today!


----------



## kab407

Two weeks from today, I will be waking up in LA completely disoriented and not knowing what time it really is.  Does it matter?

NO!!

I'm going to Disneyland


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Two weeks from today, I will be waking up in LA completely disoriented and not knowing what time it really is.  Does it matter?
> 
> NO!!
> 
> I'm going to Disneyland



This is what happens after drinking champagne at 2:30am with *Dodie


----------



## spokanemom

Two weeks from right now, I will be on a plane bound to Burbank, instead of where I am now, in urgent care. I have a cold. It is now in my eye. I am glad it happened here and now though. Now I will be healthy for my fellow travellers. ;-)


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> This is what happens after drinking champagne at 2:30am with *Dodie


----------



## DisneyTaylors

spokanemom said:


> Two weeks from right now, I will be on a plane bound to Burbank, instead of where I am now, in urgent care. I have a cold. It is now in my eye. I am glad it happened here and now though. Now I will be healthy for my fellow travellers. ;-)



Sorry to hear that Alissa.  Hope you feel better soon.  

- Bill


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> This is what happens after drinking champagne at 2:30am with *Dodie


----------



## skunkvette

Two weeks from now, we will be heading over to the Disney Family Museum for our timed entry. Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Two weeks from today we will be cruising the PCH in a convertible!!!   Cannot wait!  

- Bill


----------



## DisneyTaylors

skunkvette said:


> Two weeks from now, we will be heading over to the Disney Family Museum for our timed entry. Can't wait!



Very jealous....that should be awesome!  

- Bill


----------



## aspen37

columnwest said:


> Hey everyone,  guess where I was today?  (Hint: It's not in the United States.)  Wish you were all here with me!  I'll be seeing you soon on the ABD trip, and might have some extra park maps from here to give away (plus some small gifts for Pete, John, Kevin and Walter).



Have a great time Chris! 



jeanigor said:


> Would you hear mostly English, Cantonese and Mandarin?



I'm so glad your back Todd! 



Dodie said:


> I think we missed a day or two of countdowns!
> 
> *15*
> 
> I have 9 more days of work (after today). Phillip and I should be approaching LAX on our final descent at just about this time exactly two weeks from today!



Same here! I keep saying only 9 more days, only 9 more days!    





spokanemom said:


> Two weeks from right now, I will be on a plane bound to Burbank, instead of where I am now, in urgent care. I have a cold. It is now in my eye. I am glad it happened here and now though. Now I will be healthy for my fellow travellers. ;-)




Two weeks from now Kim and I will be headed to baggage claim at LAX.


----------



## tmli

Two weeks from today we will on the WB tour!  We leave home in just 11 days!!


----------



## corky441

DisneyTaylors said:


> Two weeks from today we will be cruising the PCH in a convertible!!!   Cannot wait!
> 
> - Bill



So will we - sadly - no convertible though  

Which way are you guys driving? We're heading north from the Huntington Beach area - hope to make it up as far Pismo Beach before having to turn back around


----------



## corky441

spokanemom said:


> Two weeks from right now, I will be on a plane bound to Burbank, instead of where I am now, in urgent care. I have a cold. It is now in my eye. I am glad it happened here and now though. Now I will be healthy for my fellow travellers. ;-)




sorry to hear about your cold Alissa. It's a real pain when it settles into your eyes, I get that all the time - I feel your anguish

hope you're feeling well soon


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyTaylors said:


> Two weeks from today we will be cruising the PCH in a convertible!!!   Cannot wait!
> 
> - Bill





DisneyTaylors said:


> Very jealous....that should be awesome!
> 
> - Bill



PCH is a convertible is a very nice set up - I am now also very jealous!
Enjoy your ride - looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

corky441 said:


> So will we - sadly - no convertible though
> 
> Which way are you guys driving? We're heading north from the Huntington Beach area - hope to make it up as far Pismo Beach before having to turn back around



We are heading north out of LA and hope to make it as far as Carmel/Monterrey before haeding back.  If the scenery is as good as I think it will be, we may not make it that far.  

- Bill


----------



## corky441

DisneyTaylors said:


> We are heading north out of LA and hope to make it as far as Carmel/Monterrey before haeding back.  If the scenery is as good as I think it will be, we may not make it that far.
> 
> - Bill



I hear you on that one Bill - 

By the time Dino and I get to Malibu, I'll be wanting to stop to look around and take pictures. I know that the further north we drive, we'll see more of the cliffs though


----------



## Dodie

This is just context, _Dodie backstory_, all only relevant because of our upcoming Adventure...

The NCAA Men's Final Four is here in Indy this year. After last year's Final Four, we put our names into the NCAA lottery to buy tickets (the way the NCAA distributes the open tickets yearly for this event). 

We were notified last fall that we would be receiving those tickets. (Woo hoo! Big college basketball fans here!)  My second thought (after "Woo hoo!") was that that weekend would be just one weekend before our ABD adventure. That seemed so far away.

Now, I never could have imagined at that point that our little (under 5K students) hometown school, Butler University, of whom my husband Phillip and I are big fans and attend at least 3 home games per year, would actually BE in the Final Four one weekend before our ABD trip.

Life is good all the way around, friends!!


----------



## corky441

Great news Dodie-

Getting to the game sounds awesome - I think I remember you taking about that ticket lottery on the DISapalooza thread 

I remember you speaking about the Butler team last week - before they took out our home state team from Syracuse last week.  Oh well, as a fellow DISer - I will now be rooting for Butler too


----------



## klam_chowder

in 2 weeks I'll oggling at HP stuff during the WB tour with good friends! 

to our mystery Adventurer... and after all the noshing we'll be doing, I hope the sizes don't run small   

cheers,


----------



## klam_chowder

careful Dodie...DH swears it's a known fact that people can explode on the spot from too much fun - it's what he says to coax me back to the hotel when we're at wdw  

I have absolutely no clue of your bb talk  but hope you have a blast! 

cheers,


----------



## macman752

2 weeks from today, and about at this time, our plane will be landing at LAX!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

macman752 said:


> 2 weeks from today, and about at this time, our plane will be landing at LAX!



And then your fun will begin!  

- Bill


----------



## jmccormick

Dodie said:


> This is just context, _Dodie backstory_, all only relevant because of our upcoming Adventure...
> 
> Now, I never could have imagined at that point that our little (under 5K students) hometown school, Butler University, of whom my husband Phillip and I are big fans and attend at least 3 home games per year, would actually BE in the Final Four one weekend before our ABD trip.
> 
> Life is good all the way around, friends!!



Dodie GOOD LUCK TO Butler , sorry that the Cats got busted by WV, but that just how it goes.

-Jim


----------



## kab407

*14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Dodie said:


> As soon as they see suitcases, the pouting begins. It's quite pitiful actually.



  Our DISdog does the exact same thing.  When he sees the suitcases come out, he is moping around for days.  Usually, suitcases mean he's off to the boarder soon.    What he doesn't know about this upcoming trip is that he gets to stay home.  The Nanny can let him out in the daytime and my Mom and kids will walk him at night.  Not only does that save us $$$$$, but he doesn't have to stress over being away from home.  He's a pretty low-maintenance dog.  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Two weeks from today, we'll *ALL* be in LA getting ready to start this amazing Adventure.

  I've been told by other people that have done ABD trips that once you see how well orchestrated and top notch the tour is, you'll want to travel with them again.    Start saving ...  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

spokanemom said:


> Two weeks from right now, I will be on a plane bound to Burbank, instead of where I am now, in urgent care. I have a cold. It is now in my eye. I am glad it happened here and now though. Now I will be healthy for my fellow travellers. ;-)



Alissa,

Sending you well wishes.  I hope you are feeling better today.  

 Jennifer


----------



## klam_chowder

countdown! 

countdown!!

countdown!!!

c'mon folks! 

I'm excited to see Captain EO for the first time!   

cheers,


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

To get you into the spirit of our upcoming trip, here's a Trip Report from someone on the Tour right now!!!!

*If I were a Fraggle ...   * (by knewton64)

 Jennifer


----------



## aspen37

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> To get you into the spirit of our upcoming trip, here's a Trip Report from someone on the Tour right now!!!!
> 
> *If I were a Fraggle ...   * (by knewton64)
> 
> Jennifer



I told him (Chris) awhile back that I might PM him with a few questions. I'm curious if they really give us a CD with all the pictures that the guides take so we don't have to pay the $150 for the photopass CD. Someone said it was new for 2010 ABD trips.


----------



## Dodie

I'm confused about that trip report. I guess I just assumed that these trips always started on the same day of the week (Tuesday). It seems that his started on Sunday? Is that right? I'm having trouble following along, but it sounds like they met on Sunday night for dinner and that yesterday (Monday) was their first touring day.


----------



## DisneyKevin

aspen37 said:


> I told him (Chris) awhile back that I might PM him with a few questions. I'm curious if they really give us a CD with all the pictures that the guides take so we don't have to pay the $150 for the photopass CD. Someone said it was new for 2010 ABD trips.



When we went to Italy in 2006, we were not given the photo CD at the end of the Adventure, but it was mailed to us a a few weeks later.

I'm thinking it's hard to create 44 CDs that quickly.


----------



## WebmasterPete

They do mail you a CD with a slideshow of pictures from the trip as part of your package.  However, in order to get the individual photos that the ABD guides take, you have to purchase it via the photopass web site.

Pete


----------



## tmli

Could the Fantasmic rumor possibly be true???  How amazing that would be!!!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> When we went to Italy in 2006, we were not given the photo CD at the end of the Adventure, but it was mailed to us a a few weeks later.
> 
> I'm thinking it's hard to create 44 CDs that quickly.





WebmasterPete said:


> They do mail you a CD with a slideshow of pictures from the trip as part of your package.  However, in order to get the individual photos that the ABD guides take, you have to purchase it via the photopass web site.
> 
> Pete



I new they sent you a CD of the slideshow, but what was said on the ABD board was that this is new for 2010. I don't know if it is true, but here is the link for the thread.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2427653


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tmli said:


> Could the Fantasmic rumor possibly be true???  How amazing that would be!!!



Stranger things have happened, but...

....I don't think Disney even has enough pixie dust to pull that one off, although Pete might. 

The walls are still up around the Rivers of America.  The "tracks" for the Columbia/Mark Twain are still being replaced. And they're still rebuilding the island-side dock for the rafts.

My wife is there today, I'll have her get some updated construction pics and post them LATE tonight when she gets home.

The good news is that the construction walls around the new viewing area for World of Color are coming down soon.


----------



## Dodie

I'm not sure I understand the difference between the slideshow photos and the individual photos that you mention - but that's okay. I'm sure it will make sense in two weeks.

Pete! "Lurking" on this thread? Hope you and Walter are as excited as the rest of us!


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I'm confused about that trip report. I guess I just assumed that these trips always started on the same day of the week (Tuesday). It seems that his started on Sunday? Is that right? I'm having trouble following along, but it sounds like they met on Sunday night for dinner and that yesterday (Monday) was their first touring day.



I had to look it up myself. It did start on Sunday. Here are the dates strait from the ABD website.

When you book an Adventures by Disney vacation, discover the Disney Difference: 

 The services of two Adventure Guides
 Family Activities and special fun for the kids
 Accommodations
 Scheduled meals, activities & entertainment
 Luggage service
 Transportation within your adventure
 Cultural entertainment with local experts
 VIP access and exclusive activities

All prices are in U.S. Dollars. Airfare to and from the destination is not included in our land package prices.
Other Terms and Conditions apply. 

Adventures by Disney Guaranteed Departure Program2
We will not cancel any 2010 season departure less than 85 days prior to its scheduled start date. Restrictions apply, click here for details.
Prices are subject to change without notice
Prices for this trip vary within these ranges based primarily on when you book and travel; they are subject to change without notice. Please note, the price ranges set forth below include double, triple and quad occupancy.
Adult	 $2,289 - $3,669
Child	 $2,069 - $3,309
Trip Dates and Current Rates
Call a Concierge Agent at (800) 543-0865, or your Travel Agent, for availability. Canadian Guests 
please contact your local Travel Agent.
Rates based on double occupancy	Adult	Child
Mar 28, 2010 - Apr 02, 2010	$2,389	$2,169
Apr 13, 2010 - Apr 18, 2010 Now Accepting Waitlist - Call for Details	N/A	N/A
Jun 20, 2010 - Jun 25, 2010	$2,949	$2,669
Jun 27, 2010 - Jul 02, 2010	$2,389	$2,169
Jul 18, 2010 - Jul 23, 2010	$2,949	$2,669
Jul 25, 2010 - Jul 30, 2010 Now Accepting Waitlist - Call for Details	N/A	N/A
Aug 01, 2010 - Aug 06, 2010 Now Accepting Waitlist - Call for Details	N/A	N/A
Aug 08, 2010 - Aug 13, 2010	$2,669	$2,409
Sep 07, 2010 - Sep 12, 2010 Now Accepting Waitlist - Call for Details	N/A	N/A
Oct 26, 2010 - Oct 31, 2010 (Adults only - 18 and over)	$2,389	N/A
Nov 09, 2010 - Nov 14, 2010 (Adults only - 18 and over)	$2,389	N/A
Dec 28, 2010 - Jan 02, 2011	$2,389	$2,169
(1) All prices are in U.S. dollars. AIRFARE TO AND FROM DESTINATION IS NOT INCLUDED IN OUR LAND PACKAGE PRICES. Your land package pricing, which will be confirmed once we receive your USD$300 per person deposit, is guaranteed at the time of booking for your party. Government fees or taxes are subject to change. Guests added to your party after the booking are priced at the prevailing rate at the time they are added. The child rate applies to Guests under 12 at the time of travel when accompanied by an adult in the same room. Guests under 18 must be accompanied by a parent or legal guardian. If you are traveling with children, check this trip's minimum eligibility age and recommended minimum age, which you can find in the Overview, FAQs and Itinerary. Room configurations are subject to availability. Please see "Notes on Accommodations" for room configurations. 

(2) Guarantee Terms & Conditions: Adventures by Disney Travel Services, Inc. will not cancel any regularly scheduled departure of any 2010 season itinerary less than 85 calendar days prior to its scheduled start date, except if cancellation of same is due to: (1) non-payment by the Guest; or (2) factors beyond our reasonable control, such as, but not limited to: industry-wide strikes, civil unrest, embargos, fires, explosions, floods, earthquakes, typhoons or similar severe storm, wars (whether or not declared), or acts or threats of terrorism or a direct response to same; in which case the provisions of our standard Terms and Conditions shall apply. 






tmli said:


> Could the Fantasmic rumor possibly be true???  How amazing that would be!!!



This is another thing I would like to find out before our trip.


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Our DISdog does the exact same thing.  When he sees the suitcases come out, he is moping around for days.  Usually, suitcases mean he's off to the boarder soon.
> 
> Jennifer




Please - I have 2 Cocker Spaniel DISdogs - they have those sweet little sad faces all the time, then when the suitcases come out of the attic - you'd think they were being sent to the gallows instead of the kennel. THe 2 DIScats run when they see the cat carrier come down. 

It's always sooooooooo joyful on kennel day - I swear it's the longest drive of my life with the cats serenading me the entire way and the dogs vieing for the front seat position. 

I don't know which is worse taking them or picking them up and paying   - their little "vacation" costs almost as much as ours -


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> Could the Fantasmic rumor possibly be true???  How amazing that would be!!!



What did I miss? Rumor - - -  Fantasmic - - - 

I was hoping for a soft opening preview of the new World of Color


----------



## Dodie

corky441 said:


> What did I miss? Rumor - - -  Fantasmic - - -



This is in the trip report that was linked a few posts back.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I'm not sure I understand the difference between the slideshow photos and the individual photos that you mention - but that's okay. I'm sure it will make sense in two weeks.
> 
> Pete! "Lurking" on this thread? Hope you and Walter are as excited as the rest of us!



The slideshow cd that is mailed to each person after the tour contains a limited number of photos taken by your adventure guides featuring everyone on the tour and the places you visited and things you did.  It is put together with music into a slide show presentation.  A very nice momento.  The photopass cd contains all of the pictures taken by your adventure guides that include you and your family.  So it includes group shots and misc shots as well as your family.  I did not buy the photopass cd.  I feel it is grossly overpriced.  My guides took many pictures for me with my camera.  I did buy one shot they had taken of me at the Grand Canyon which came out really nice as well as one group shot that looked awesome.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> This is in the trip report that was linked a few posts back.



Thanks *Dodie - I missed the link to Chris's trip report.

I had been reading his pre-trip and forgot that he's there now - I have to get back into reading his daily updates now.


*14 days*


OMG - I have so much to do . . .


----------



## Dodie

Two weeks from tonight we'll be having our welcome dinner with old and new friends in Hollywood. 

I too have a LOT to do before we leave.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Please - I have 2 Cocker Spaniel DISdogs - they have those sweet little sad faces all the time, then when the suitcases come out of the attic - you'd think they were being sent to the gallows instead of the kennel. THe 2 DIScats run when they see the cat carrier come down.
> 
> It's always sooooooooo joyful on kennel day - I swear it's the longest drive of my life with the cats serenading me the entire way and the dogs vieing for the front seat position.
> 
> I don't know which is worse taking them or picking them up and paying   - their little "vacation" costs almost as much as ours -



Sounds like fun, especially picking them up, however the bill for them is why we do not have any fur babies. I once asked my mother if she would look after a dog when we went on vacation and she very quickly said NOOO!!! 
Well you can't blame a girl for trying!


----------



## katscradle

Aliisa I am sorry you are sick, here's hoping you are all better soon! 

I am on day 10 of this wretched cold, this morning I woke up and thought I don't feel any better than day 1 of this cold.
Then after I showered I felt better than I have in the last 10 days.
So I bought up my carry-on and found the backpacks. Febreezed the backpacks and hung them outside in the fresh air. I will have to repeat this process again tomorrow. I have to remember to bring the backpacks inside and hide before the boys come home from school, as Kenny can read. I have not figured out a responce for these should he find them.
As the day has progressed things are getting worse for this cold or whatever this is, so tomorrow back to the doctor again. Thank god we don't have to pay for our doctor visits!
Then to make matters worse, I gave this cold/whatever to John. He came home from work yesterday feeling pretty bad, and spent most of today in bed.
he usually recovers from these illnesses rather quickly, so here's hoping!
Sorry I haven't been around much, but I just feel lousy!
I hope no one else gets ill before the trip.
Everyone take care, looking forward very much to seeing you all. 

12 days from now we will be in California!


----------



## spokanemom

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Alissa,
> 
> Sending you well wishes.  I hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Jennifer





katscradle said:


> Aliisa I am sorry you are sick, here's hoping you are all better soon!



Thank you both.  After Urgent Care Part Deux last night I think I will be ok.  I went to urgent care yesterday morning and was given some eye drops.  I was doing ok all day long.  Then later, I went to Costco and was minding my own business and WHAM it felt like I had a shard of glass the size of a boulder in my eye.  Luckily my Dr/urgent care office is not far from Costco, so I left my cart and raced to the office.  The Dr put numbing meds into my eye and I have never felt such relief.  He looked all around in my eye and could not find anything in there, but did find that I have a huge cut in my eye.  So, he put some more numbing stuff in that was supposed to last 3-4 hours (it did not...) gave me some other meds for my eye and sent me on my way.

I stayed home today with my right eye closed for most of the day.  I thought that working on a computer all day would be a bad idea.  It is finally feeling better.  Again, I am glad that this happened before the trip.  It would really suck dealing with this while trying to have a wonderful time.

So, here's to all of us...  May we all get over whatever currently ails us and we fight off whatever tries to attack our immune systems!  We need to be well and have a wonderful sick-free time in California!! 

Only 8 more days of work.  Only 13 more days to pack until I board a plane.  And only 14 more sleeps until Our Adventure Begins! See you all soon!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Aliisa I am sorry you are sick, here's hoping you are all better soon!
> 
> I am on day 10 of this wretched cold, this morning I woke up and thought I don't feel any better than day 1 of this cold.
> Then after I showered I felt better than I have in the last 10 days.
> So I bought up my carry-on and found the backpacks. Febreezed the backpacks and hung them outside in the fresh air. I will have to repeat this process again tomorrow. I have to remember to bring the backpacks inside and hide before the boys come home from school, as Kenny can read. I have not figured out a responce for these should he find them.
> As the day has progressed things are getting worse for this cold or whatever this is, so tomorrow back to the doctor again. Thank god we don't have to pay for our doctor visits!
> Then to make matters worse, I gave this cold/whatever to John. He came home from work yesterday feeling pretty bad, and spent most of today in bed.
> he usually recovers from these illnesses rather quickly, so here's hoping!
> Sorry I haven't been around much, but I just feel lousy!
> I hope no one else gets ill before the trip.
> Everyone take care, looking forward very much to seeing you all.
> 
> 12 days from now we will be in California!





spokanemom said:


> Thank you both.  After Urgent Care Part Deux last night I think I will be ok.  I went to urgent care yesterday morning and was given some eye drops.  I was doing ok all day long.  Then later, I went to Costco and was minding my own business and WHAM it felt like I had a shard of glass the size of a boulder in my eye.  Luckily my Dr/urgent care office is not far from Costco, so I left my cart and raced to the office.  The Dr put numbing meds into my eye and I have never felt such relief.  He looked all around in my eye and could not find anything in there, but did find that I have a huge cut in my eye.  So, he put some more numbing stuff in that was supposed to last 3-4 hours (it did not...) gave me some other meds for my eye and sent me on my way.
> 
> I stayed home today with my right eye closed for most of the day.  I thought that working on a computer all day would be a bad idea.  It is finally feeling better.  Again, I am glad that this happened before the trip.  It would really suck dealing with this while trying to have a wonderful time.
> 
> So, here's to all of us...  May we all get over whatever currently ails us and we fight off whatever tries to attack our immune systems!  We need to be well and have a wonderful sick-free time in California!!
> 
> Only 8 more days of work.  Only 13 more days to pack until I board a plane.  And only 14 more sleeps until Our Adventure Begins! See you all soon!



I hope all of you recover quickly from whatever is going around!


----------



## Circusgirl

Feel better our dear sickies!!!  Your timing is at least good, as Alissa said, to get better before traveling.

Sorry to have missed chat and to not have been much around.  We're in the third of four weeks of a big variety and comedy festival in Seattle that I've been involved with since its very first year, and I have 17 shows or so in various capacities in addition to my regular work schedule.  It is a great time, but what a lot of time!!  I'll have just enough time to sort of recover before heading off to the variety and comedy of our trip!

I feel like I'm almost exploding quite a bit of the time now.  I can't imagine what next week will be like!


----------



## tmli

We offically start the single digit dance today!!

Hmm, maybe time to start at least gathering the things we need to take in one place!


----------



## corky441

Ok you guys - no one else is allowed to get sick.
 Abra-Ca-Dabra  get better soon !!!!

Kat & John, I was reading Anna's pre-trip report yesterday and enjoyed seeing your pictures. Can't wait to meet up with you again. We all sorta got separated at Disapalooza. At least this time we'll all be in a smaller group 

I've been Febreezing our backbacks too - hope to get them to the fresh air this weekend-they still stink.
AS far as the boys seeing them -
You could tell them you're just getting stuff ready for them when they get into the college program


----------



## corky441

*13*


13 original colonies

Friday the 13th

PG-13

this # is boring . . . 

unless . . .

you're on the Podcast-ABD adventure 

*13 DAYS !!!!!*


----------



## macman752

Alissa, Katherine and John, please rest up and get better before touchdown in California.

Our backpacks have been outside for 3 days. The smell is finally starting to go away.


----------



## kab407

Have to echo the others....feel better and get healthy folks!!!

 *13 DAYS*


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Have to echo the others....feel better and get healthy folks!!!
> 
> *13 DAYS*



Ditto!


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> Have to echo the others....feel better and get healthy folks!!!





Dodie said:


> Ditto!



ditto ditto    Take care folks 

 *13 DAYS*



cheers,


----------



## Dodie

34 minutes into today's podcast - Kevin is "glowing" about our ABD trip!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> 34 minutes into today's podcast - Kevin is "glowing" about our ABD trip!



I read your post and all I hear is "Yadda, yadda, yadda."I'm just jealous. You know I love you.

I also noticed you and Marilee have and asterisk by your names in your siggies. Bout time.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> 34 minutes into today's podcast - Kevin is "glowing" about our ABD trip!





jeanigor said:


> I read your post and all I hear is "Yadda, yadda, yadda."I'm just jealous. You know I love you.
> 
> I also noticed you and Marilee have and asterisk by your names in your siggies. Bout time.



I keyed in on Kevin's excitement too - I could just picture his face in my mind 
I think that's because I was "glowing" too just listening to him 

Good eyes Todd - 
If anyone noticed it had to be you -


----------



## klam_chowder

I'm hoping to experience my first F&W while I'm there; its website is supposed to release more details of the schedule tomorrow but so far I've heard: 

Celebrity Chef Guy Fieri  Opening Weekend
Chef Showcase Stage
Culinary Demonstration
Friday, April 16 3:30  4:30 pm
Saturday, April 17 3:30  4:30 pm
Autograph Signing immediately following



cheers,


----------



## corky441

klam_chowder said:


> I'm hoping to experience my first F&W while I'm there; its website is supposed to release more details of the schedule tomorrow but so far I've heard:
> 
> Celebrity Chef Guy Fieri  Opening Weekend
> Chef Showcase Stage
> Culinary Demonstration
> Friday, April 16 3:30  4:30 pm
> Saturday, April 17 3:30  4:30 pm
> Autograph Signing immediately following
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,



OOOOOOOOOOOOO - wouldn't it be great for ABD to get us into that - I love Guy Fieri


----------



## tmli

We love Guy too...we were hoping he was going to be there!  I think we are free that afternoon, I am so going!  When do tickets go on sale?


----------



## kab407

The timing of this trip is perfect.  I love F&W at WDW.  I can't wait to see what DL does.  From one of the past DL Podcasts, Pete raved about it!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> I read your post and all I hear is "Yadda, yadda, yadda."I'm just jealous. You know I love you.
> 
> I also noticed you and Marilee have and asterisk by your names in your siggies. Bout time.



Love you too Todd! 



corky441 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOO - wouldn't it be great for ABD to get us into that - I love Guy Fieri



I really like Guy also, but Phillip would have no interest in that at all.  Eating - yes. Watching someone cook or listening to someone talk about cooking - no. 

I am excited that we'll have the opportunity to experience the DLR F&W. We've never even been to WDW during F&W!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tmli said:


> We love Guy too...we were hoping he was going to be there!  I think we are free that afternoon, I am so going!  When do tickets go on sale?



I don't think tickets are sold for the Celebrity Culinary Demonstrations.

From the DCA website:


> Learn about your favorite foods and wines as experts share their knowledge and passion. Reservations are not required. These events are first-come, first-seated and will fill up quickly. You are encouraged to arrive early. Queues will form outside of the venue.


----------



## tmli

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I don't think tickets are sold for the Celebrity Culinary Demonstrations.
> 
> From the DCA website:



Even better!  Although I must admit I often prefer to just buy a ticket then the line up and wait!!


----------



## Dodie

It's 75 degrees and sunny here in Indy and I want to be ANYWHERE other than work. 

accuweather.com has a 15-day forecast that I often follow when we're planning a WDW trip. I just thought to look at Anaheim's forecast yesterday. 

They're calling for some rain and gloom prior to our adventure (I don't like seeing the word "dreary" in a California forecast), but these things usually change significantly as the actual date nears

It's fun thinking that the forecast actually goes out as far as our trip now!  Want to follow along? 

15-Day Forecast for Anaheim, CA


----------



## corky441

Okay - this is BIG

Big Big - for DH Dino anyway

Out of the blue - he just texted me that we have a little over 

*230 hours *until our plane leaves for California

I guess he's more excited about this trip than I thought - for the most part he "tolerates" my Disney obsession and him going on this trip was really just to make me happy.

Sometimes he does something like this, something so insignificant but something so sweet that it makes want to cry  

I knew you guys would understand


----------



## macman752

Dodie said:


> It's 75 degrees and sunny here in Indy and I want to be ANYWHERE other than work.
> 
> accuweather.com has a 15-day forecast that I often follow when we're planning a WDW trip. I just thought to look at Anaheim's forecast yesterday.
> 
> They're calling for some rain and gloom prior to our adventure (I don't like seeing the word "dreary" in a California forecast), but these things usually change significantly as the actual date nears
> 
> It's fun thinking that the forecast actually goes out as far as our trip now!  Want to follow along?
> 
> 15-Day Forecast for Anaheim, CA



Hi, my name is Dave and I'm a weatherholic. I freely admit that I have the AccuWeather app on my iPhone. Anaheim is one of the cities I have programmed. I check the Anaheim forecast regularly--even when I don't have a trip planned.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

macman752 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave and I'm a weatherholic. I freely admit that I have the AccuWeather app on my iPhone. Anaheim is one of the cities I have programmed. I check the Anaheim forecast regularly--even when I don't have a trip planned.



  I too have our home city, Orlando, and Anaheim on my weather app to keep track of all 3 "homes".  

- Bill


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOO - wouldn't it be great for ABD to get us into that - I love Guy Fieri



I hope we have time to see Guy. I really enjoy all of his shows.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

From Disneyland's news site:



> Opening weekend features celebrity chef Guy Fieri, the popular television personality and food dude who appears on shows such as Guys Big Bite on the Food Network. Fieri will conduct complimentary food demonstrations on the Festivals main stage.
> Disneys California Food & Wine Festival is a great time, Fieri said.  Of course the kids love Disneyland, but now this is something extra for the adults.  Its incredible chefs, great wines from around the world and Disney. Youre gonna dig it.  See you there!



Also scheduled for later are Cat Cora, Robert Irvine, Jeffrey Saad and Kerry Simon.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> It's 75 degrees and sunny here in Indy and I want to be ANYWHERE other than work.
> 
> accuweather.com has a 15-day forecast that I often follow when we're planning a WDW trip. I just thought to look at Anaheim's forecast yesterday.
> 
> They're calling for some rain and gloom prior to our adventure (I don't like seeing the word "dreary" in a California forecast), but these things usually change significantly as the actual date nears
> 
> It's fun thinking that the forecast actually goes out as far as our trip now!  Want to follow along?
> 
> 15-Day Forecast for Anaheim, CA



Here is my weather for tomorrow. I think this is mother natures April fools joke.

Winter Storm Warning for Gore And Elk Mountains/central Mountain Valleys, CO
from 12 am MDT, Thu., Apr. 1, 2010 until 6 am MDT, Fri., Apr. 2, 2010
Local Radar MapWhat's This?
Updated 31 Mar 2010 3:25 pm Local Time
Enlarge Map | Weather in Motion®

Get WeatherReady

Prepare for Winter Storms
Tips for Snow & Ice Removal
Driving in Snow & Ice
Get Live Traffic Reports
Wintry Precipitation Explained
Issued by The National Weather Service
Grand Junction, CO 
2:11 pm MDT, Wed., Mar. 31, 2010

... WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM MDT FRIDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM MDT FRIDAY.

* TIMING... MIDNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION... 8 TO 16 INCHES.   

* WINDS... SOUTH TO SOUTHWEST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH TONIGHT. BECOMING NORTHWEST 10 TO 20 MPH LATE THURSDAY WITH GUSTS TO 30 MPH.

* VISIBILITY... HEAVIER PERIODS OF SNOW AND LOCALIZED BLOWING SNOW COULD REDUCE VISIBILITY TO 1 MILE OR LESS TONIGHT AND THURSDAY.

* IMPACTS... TRAVEL OVER MOUNTAIN PASSES COULD BECOME HAZARDOUS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS AND BLOWING SNOW ARE ALSO POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.

&&

More Information

... A RETURN TO MORE WINTER-LIKE CONDITIONS FOR NORTHEAST UTAH AND THE WESTERN COLORADO MOUNTAINS STARTING TONIGHT...

.A STRONG PACIFIC STORM SYSTEM WILL DEEPEN OVER THE GREAT BASIN TODAY... THEN SLOWLY PASS OVER THE CENTRAL ROCKIES BY THURSDAY NIGHT. TONIGHT... A STRONG SOUTHWEST FLOW ALOFT WILL BRING INCREASING SHOWERS... WITH THE SNOW LEVEL LOWERING TO AROUND 7000 FEET BY THURSDAY MORNING. SNOWFALL WILL INITIALLY FAVOR THE MOUNTAINS OF EASTERN UTAH AND NORTHWEST COLORADO TONIGHT... BUT SHIFT TO THE SOUTHERN COLORADO MOUNTAINS LATER THURSDAY AS THE LOW PRESSURE CENTER PASSES. THE STRONG WINDS AND SHOWERY NATURE OF THIS STORM WILL LIKELY PRODUCE HIGHLY VARIABLE SNOW AMOUNTS. VALLEY SNOWFALL IS POSSIBLE LATE THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT... MAINLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE 70.

No Additional Weather Alerts for Aspen, CO
 [State alerts for CO]     
Alerts for Other Locations

US Severe Weather Alerts OR National Alerts Map





The Weather Channel Alerts

Get weather alerts by e-mail
and on your mobile phone
Severe Weather
Extreme Heat
Rain
Pollen
Daily Forecasts, and more!


Get a phone call with severe weather voice alerts. Try Notify! free for a week.

WeatherREADY
Be prepared, make sure your family is ready to weather the storm.

Make a Storm Preparedness Plan
Get Your Home Storm-Ready Today
Video: Protect Your Pets, Too


----------



## DisneyKevin

macman752 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave and I'm a weatherholic. I freely admit that I have the AccuWeather app on my iPhone. Anaheim is one of the cities I have programmed. I check the Anaheim forecast regularly--even when I don't have a trip planned.



Orlando
Anaheim
San Francisco

I guess that makes me a "weatherholic" too


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> Orlando
> Anaheim
> San Francisco
> 
> I guess that makes me a "weatherholic" too



Here are the cities I watch:

Largo, FL
Greenville, IL
Anaheim, CA
Oviedo, FL
Philadelphia, PA
Atlanta, GA


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Ok you guys - no one else is allowed to get sick.
> Abra-Ca-Dabra  get better soon !!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kat & John, I was reading Anna's pre-trip report yesterday and enjoyed seeing your pictures. Can't wait to meet up with you again. We all sorta got separated at Disapalooza. At least this time we'll all be in a smaller group
> 
> I've been Febreezing our backbacks too - hope to get them to the fresh air this weekend-they still stink.
> AS far as the boys seeing them -
> You could tell them you're just getting stuff ready for them when they get into the college program





Good one! LOL!!!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> It's 75 degrees and sunny here in Indy and I want to be ANYWHERE other than work.
> 
> accuweather.com has a 15-day forecast that I often follow when we're planning a WDW trip. I just thought to look at Anaheim's forecast yesterday.
> 
> They're calling for some rain and gloom prior to our adventure (I don't like seeing the word "dreary" in a California forecast), but these things usually change significantly as the actual date nears
> 
> It's fun thinking that the forecast actually goes out as far as our trip now!  Want to follow along?
> 
> 15-Day Forecast for Anaheim, CA



Saved it to my favs, thanks Dodie!


----------



## katscradle

macman752 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave and I'm a weatherholic. I freely admit that I have the AccuWeather app on my iPhone. Anaheim is one of the cities I have programmed. I check the Anaheim forecast regularly--even when I don't have a trip planned.



I have New York, 
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Burks Falls, Ontario, Canada, that's where our cottage is!
Orlando, and Anaheim in my iphone app.


----------



## corky441

Orlando
Sanibel Island
Buffalo
Charlotte
Anaheim
San Diego
Huntington Beach
and considering Anna's post, I better add Aspen


----------



## Circusgirl

Seattle
Orlando
New York New York
Anaheim
Los Angeles
Hancock VT
Santa Cruz CA
Vancouver BC


----------



## aspen37

I have 
Aspen
Lake Buena Vista
Las Vegas
Disneyland
San Diego


----------



## aspen37

So I thought I might tell everyone that I have been writing a PTR for our trip.
If anyone is interested in reading it here is the link. Also please add anything to it if I have missed anything. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408048


----------



## tmli

We are leaving tonight on an unexpected weekend trip.  We got a call on Tuesday that Chris' grandpa is back in the hospital in Winnipeg.  After some scrambling last night we managed to get flights, car and hotel booked so off we go.

We will not be in chat tonight (unless I can get a connection at the airport!), so if there is anything newsworthy please post it here!!

Please send good thoughts, pixie dust and prayers our way!!


----------



## safetymom

Tracey, sending prayers and pixie dust for Grandpa.


----------



## kab407

Tracey, good thoughts to you and Chris.


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy 12-days-to-go folks! 



Dodie said:


> It's fun thinking that the forecast actually goes out as far as our trip now!  Want to follow along?



I'm there - I've been checking the weather daily for a few weeks now, looking to see what temp it will be when we gather, how hot it will be by lunch, etc. 



macman752 said:


> Hi, my name is Dave and I'm a weatherholic. I freely admit that I have the AccuWeather app on my iPhone. Anaheim is one of the cities I have programmed. I check the Anaheim forecast regularly--even when I don't have a trip planned.



  DH is the weatherholic, often going into elaborate explanations about fronts and lows   I let him go on for a bit, then ask "so are we doing it on Saturday or Sunday?" 

But I'll admit I have Anaheim, Orlando and a few others on my weather app too  



tmli said:


> Please send good thoughts, pixie dust and prayers our way!!



Tracey & Chris - best wishes being sent for Grandpa! 


I'm looking fwd to seeing Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln. 

cheers,


----------



## skunkvette

Tracey - Prayers and best wishes for you, Chris and your family.

Frank and Cathy


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I just glanced at my signature and realized tomorrow will be *SINGLE* digits until we depart for LA!!!!!!  

  We have been anxiously and not quite so patiently waiting for this Adventure to start and now it is creeping up so quickly.  There's still so much to do before we leave.  Can time tap the brakes a bit this week?!?!?!?!    My "To Do" list is longer than the checked list.  Also, with Easter this Sunday and trying to make all the preparations for our DS9's birthday party which is the weekend after we get back, there's so much "extra" stuff to take care of too.   

  It will be a *BIG* relief to get on that plane knowing everything has been taken care of and my only "worry" is to have fun.   

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

tmli said:


> We are leaving tonight on an unexpected weekend trip.  We got a call on Tuesday that Chris' grandpa is back in the hospital in Winnipeg.  After some scrambling last night we managed to get flights, car and hotel booked so off we go.
> 
> We will not be in chat tonight (unless I can get a connection at the airport!), so if there is anything newsworthy please post it here!!
> 
> Please send good thoughts, pixie dust and prayers our way!!



  I'm sorry to read this.  Sending lots of pixie dust and prayers your way.   

*Have a safe trip!* 

 Jennifer (& Family)


----------



## DisneyKevin

Good thoughts Chris and Tracey.


----------



## slapwhitey

Thanks for all the well wishes, good thoughts and pixie dust. We figured with our big trip to California coming up and being so far away we'd take this opportunity (albeit inconvenient) to go for a quick visit. Life is too short to live with regrets.

Chris


----------



## corky441

tmli said:


> We are leaving tonight on an unexpected weekend trip.  We got a call on Tuesday that Chris' grandpa is back in the hospital in Winnipeg.  After some scrambling last night we managed to get flights, car and hotel booked so off we go.
> 
> We will not be in chat tonight (unless I can get a connection at the airport!), so if there is anything newsworthy please post it here!!
> 
> Please send good thoughts, pixie dust and prayers our way!!



Our thoughts and prayers are with you & your entire family 

Travel safe 

Marilee & Dino


----------



## spokanemom

Tracey & Chris, I am sending prayers for your Grandpa.  Hope all is well soon.


----------



## DisneyKevin

12

An even dozen

Inches in a foot

Hours in half a day.

Months in a year.

Days till our Adventure begins.

*12*


----------



## *NikkiBell*

12 days to remember to bring Nikki back a Club 33 pen.


----------



## aspen37

My thoughts are with you Chris and Tracey. Have a safe trip.


----------



## katscradle

tmli said:


> We are leaving tonight on an unexpected weekend trip.  We got a call on Tuesday that Chris' grandpa is back in the hospital in Winnipeg.  After some scrambling last night we managed to get flights, car and hotel booked so off we go.
> 
> We will not be in chat tonight (unless I can get a connection at the airport!), so if there is anything newsworthy please post it here!!
> 
> Please send good thoughts, pixie dust and prayers our way!!




Tracey you and Chris will be in our thoughts and prayers as we pray for his grandpa. Having a weepy kind of day missing John's father. He was the kind of father I had spent most of my life wishing I had. It really sucks to lose a loved one. Sending you lots of PD hoping this is not the case for you two.


----------



## katscradle

I just realized that in 11 days from this moment we will be arriving at the airport for our flight to California! 
I have a lot to do before we go, I need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## macman752

Chris & Tracey, we send our thoughts and prayers for your grandfather. Travel safely.

Dave & Sally


----------



## Dodie

I have to admit something. 

After seeing the pictures Chris (columnwest) posted here and the one that Anna posted on her PTR, I just realized that Chris is THAT Chris. 

Chris from Podcast Cruise 1.0. Todd's roommate Chris. Karaoke night's "Mack the Knife" Chris. 

 Hi Chris!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I have to admit something.
> 
> After seeing the pictures Chris (columnwest) posted here and the one that Anna posted on her PTR, I just realized that Chris is THAT Chris.
> 
> Chris from Podcast Cruise 1.0. Todd's roommate Chris. Karaoke night's "Mack the Knife" Chris.
> 
> Hi Chris!



I thought you knew Chris was Chris!  We know Chris.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I have to admit something.
> 
> After seeing the pictures Chris (columnwest) posted here and the one that Anna posted on her PTR, I just realized that Chris is THAT Chris.
> 
> Chris from Podcast Cruise 1.0. Todd's roommate Chris. Karaoke night's "Mack the Knife" Chris.
> 
> Hi Chris!



Yes, that is him.   Oh Karaoke night, boy was that a fun night!


----------



## corky441

I was just going through my saved e-mails and confirmations, etc for this trip
and just noticed how long it really has been since we started this journey . . .

The sign up for this trip was May 19, 2009

That was 


*317 days ago !!!!!!!*

12 more to go - that's 

See you all real soon


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I have to admit something.
> 
> After seeing the pictures Chris (columnwest) posted here and the one that Anna posted on her PTR, I just realized that Chris is THAT Chris.
> 
> Chris from Podcast Cruise 1.0. Todd's roommate Chris. Karaoke night's "Mack the Knife" Chris.
> 
> Hi Chris!





kab407 said:


> I thought you knew Chris was Chris!  We know Chris.





aspen37 said:


> Yes, that is him.   Oh Karaoke night, boy was that a fun night!



Chris is a great guy. Quite, refined, understated, knowledgeable.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Kevin,

You're not going to take part in the Disney Trivia at our ABD dinner are you?  If so, we'd better watch out!  You were on fire for the "Stump the Roundtable" segment on the Podcast.   

 Jennifer


----------



## Dodie

My recent revelation about Chris (duh!) and seeing the pictures on Anna's PTR made me think of an idea...

Some of us have met, but some of us have not. Some of us have been at events together (DIS-a-Palooza, Podcast Cruise 1.0, etc.), but may not have been formally introduced. Some of us have pictures in our signatures, but some do not. 

*Only if you are comfortable doing so*, why not share a photo of the folks in your party so we can get to know one another a little better in the next week?

I'll start. Here are Phillip and me...


----------



## corky441

Great idea *Dodie

This is *me and DH Dino
 I'm pretty sure this was last May at Flower & Garden in Epcot - I know it's by the entrance to the United Kingdom


----------



## macman752

Me and Sally at Disneyland - September 2009. Promoting the DIS on the west coast.







We will all be doing this very soon!


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You're not going to take part in the Disney Trivia at our ABD dinner are you?  If so, we'd better watch out!  You were on fire for the "Stump the Roundtable" segment on the Podcast.
> 
> Jennifer



If there's prize money involved....I'm in!


----------



## stenogoddess

Here's we are, Lauren and Jeri!  Except I have bangs now.


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> If there's prize money involved....I'm in!



Kevin

When the Villas at Wilderness Lodge first opened the room in question was indeed called the Iron Spike Room.  Some time ago they changed the name to the Carolina Pacific Railroad Room.  I have no idea why.  The new name certainly doesn't roll off the tongue.    I personally thought it was a trick question.


----------



## jmccormick

Jim and Linda - Vacationing in Bradley Beach, NJ


----------



## aspen37

This is Katherine, Kim and I during DAP in December.


----------



## Tonya2426

Tonya and Carol (aka Mom)


----------



## macman752

Tonya, that's a great picture.


----------



## DisneyKevin

What good looking Adventurers!!!!!


----------



## denise

and your picture Kevin......


----------



## Dodie

denise said:


> and your picture Kevin......



Not gonna happen. 

Let's see if this works. This is me with DIS BFF Kathy from DIS-a-Palooza:


----------



## kab407

Me sailing the Hudson






[/IMG]


----------



## kab407

Dodie, me and two sets of Sparkly Red Mouse Ears from DAP







[/IMG]


----------



## corky441

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You're not going to take part in the Disney Trivia at our ABD dinner are you?  If so, we'd better watch out!  You were on fire for the "Stump the Roundtable" segment on the Podcast.
> 
> Jennifer



if I remember correctly trivia that night has 4 contestants. I think it is only right to have our 4 podcast crew members up on the podiums.


----------



## Dodie

Get to chat people! Attendance is sparse!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:
			
		

> Get to chat people! Attendance is sparse!



wish I could, but I can't connect thru my iTouch. My computer is indisposed at the moment


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Get to chat people! Attendance is sparse!



I don't have anything to add.


----------



## skunkvette

Frank and Cathy


----------



## macman752

I see another Phillies fan. This is going to be a great trip!


----------



## aspen37

Here is a picture from May just before DATW, six of us in that picture are on this trip. That is half of the table.


----------



## spokanemom

What I currently look like:





What I normally look like:





(and sorry, I could not figure out how to resize it so I did not so gigantic...)


----------



## DisneyKevin

denise said:


> and your picture Kevin......



I'll pose for as many photos as you want ...in person....but I dont post my photos on the boards.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Here is a picture from May just before DATW, six of us in that picture are on this trip. That is half of the table.



Darn, I was blinking!


----------



## spokanemom

Hey!  I just noticed that I have finally made it to over 500 posts! I am finally a DIS Vet!  Only took me 4 years...


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Darn, I was blinking!



I changed the picture for another where you're not blinking.


----------



## aspen37

spokanemom said:


> Hey!  I just noticed that I have finally made it to over 500 posts! I am finally a DIS Vet!  Only took me 4 years...



Congrats!!!!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

tickledtink33 said:


> Kevin
> 
> When the Villas at Wilderness Lodge first opened the room in question was indeed called the Iron Spike Room.  Some time ago they changed the name to the Carolina Pacific Railroad Room.  I have no idea why.  The new name certainly doesn't roll off the tongue.    I personally thought it was a trick question.



Actually Kim, it's Carolwood Pacific.  

That was the name of Walt's backyard railroad in his Holmby Hills Estate home.  A lot of the items in that room are on loan from the Carolwood Pacific Historical Society, run by Imagineer Roger Broggie's son Michael.  I'm a member and hang out with those folks sometimes at Walt's Barn.... 

Can't wait to see all of you!!!!!!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

It occured to me that maybe Tom and I should put up some obscure Disneyland tips....  

When riding Pooh (which has a much better theming and atmosphere), make sure to look up and behind you when exiting the big, circular Heffalump room past the harp playing Heffalump.  You will see the powerless remains of the disembodied trophy heads of The Country Bear Jamboree's Buff, Max, and (what's his name) hanging above the doorway.  An homage to the original ride housed there, but really, really creepy....

Also, don't eat the chimichangas...  Never.  You'll thank me.  Especially the ones in DCA, which are made in DL and carted over.....  Blech.

Okay Tom.  Your turn...


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I changed the picture for another where you're not blinking.



Whew that's better, thanks.  I looked like I was half asleep.


----------



## tickledtink33

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Actually Kim, it's Carolwood Pacific.
> 
> That was the name of Walt's backyard railroad in his Holmby Hills Estate home.  A lot of the items in that room are on loan from the Carolwood Pacific Historical Society, run by Imagineer Roger Broggie's son Michael.  I'm a member and hang out with those folks sometimes at Walt's Barn....
> 
> Can't wait to see all of you!!!!!!



I realized I had the name wrong later and was too lazy to go back and fix it.


----------



## klam_chowder

At breakfast DH asked, so when are you gone again? I looked at the calendar - one more weekend then I'm off!!! 

Anna, hope the snow's all done and it's clear skies. Good thing there's lots of time for them to clear all the roads and runways for you  I'll try to hop over to your ptr 

Have a fab long weekend all - hope the Easter Bunny is good to you! 

cheers,


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I wanted to share a picture of Jennifer and I that was bigger than our avatar, so here you go.  This is one of my favorite pictures of us from our DCL cruise to St. Thomas a couple of years ago.  






- Bill


----------



## DisneyKevin

11

The number of oceans in a George Clooney movie.

The loudness level of Spinal Tap's amps.

Seven's significant other

The number of days until our FREAKIN Adventure begins!!!!!!!

...All the single ladies, all the single ladies.....oh wait...that's John's gig.

*11*


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> 11
> 
> The number of oceans in a George Clooney movie.
> 
> The loudness level of Spinal Tap's amps.
> 
> Seven's significant other
> 
> The number of days until our FREAKIN Adventure begins!!!!!!!
> 
> ...All the single ladies, all the single ladies.....oh wait...that's John's gig.
> 
> *11*


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyKevin said:


> The loudness level of Spinal Tap's amps.



I'm not sure that I've every seen the movie the whole way through, but I LOVE that scene.

See you all in 2 weeks (and 21 minutes).


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> 11
> 
> The number of oceans in a George Clooney movie.
> 
> The loudness level of Spinal Tap's amps.
> 
> Seven's significant other
> 
> The number of days until our FREAKIN Adventure begins!!!!!!!
> 
> ...*All the single ladies, all the single ladies.....oh wait...that's John's gig.*
> 
> *11*


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> 11
> 
> The number of oceans in a George Clooney movie.
> 
> The loudness level of Spinal Tap's amps.
> 
> Seven's significant other
> 
> The number of days until our FREAKIN Adventure begins!!!!!!!
> 
> ...All the single ladies, all the single ladies.....oh wait...that's John's gig.
> 
> *11*



Great list today Kevin 

Please let John know that I have the Beyonce video on my ipod - just in case he forgets any of the steps


----------



## katscradle

spokanemom said:


> Hey!  I just noticed that I have finally made it to over 500 posts! I am finally a DIS Vet!  Only took me 4 years...



Congrats on your 500th post!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Jennifer and I that was bigger than our avatar, so here you go.  This is one of my favorite pictures of us from our DCL cruise to St. Thomas a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



That's my avatar picture!  

 Jennifer


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

*Here are a few pictures from our trip to Disneyland last March.*
















*Bill being the kid I know and love in the Fire Station.*





*For those going to In-N-Out, here's DS4 enjoying a burger.  We had them on our way out of Anaheim.*





Never did I imagine at that time, we would be heading back to Disneyland so soon!  

 Jennifer


----------



## corky441

For those of us who have Kindles 

You can get a 14 day free trial subscription to the LA Times and/or Orange County Register

You have to set up the subscription, but you can easily cancel before the 14 days are up.

I'm going to start mine next Friday the 9th. Now I'll have the "local" news to read on the plane when we leave  *NEXT SATURDAY*


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> It occured to me that maybe Tom and I should put up some obscure Disneyland tips....
> 
> When riding Pooh (which has a much better theming and atmosphere), make sure to look up and behind you when exiting the big, circular Heffalump room past the harp playing Heffalump.  You will see the powerless remains of the disembodied trophy heads of The Country Bear Jamboree's Buff, Max, and (what's his name) hanging above the doorway.  An homage to the original ride housed there, but really, really creepy....
> 
> Also, don't eat the chimichangas...  Never.  You'll thank me.  Especially the ones in DCA, which are made in DL and carted over.....  Blech.
> 
> Okay Tom.  Your turn...



Ooooo...I got one now....

Did you know that there's a private club on the second floor of New Orleans Square??  You have to be a member (or know a member) to get in.  And it's the only place in Disneyland where they serve alcohol.


Bet y'all didn't know that.


----------



## kab407

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Ooooo...I got one now....
> 
> Did you know that there's a private club on the second floor of New Orleans Square??  You have to be a member (or know a member) to get in.  And it's the only place in Disneyland where they serve alcohol.
> 
> 
> Bet y'all didn't know that.



Hmmmmm.....think we can get in?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kab407 said:


> Hmmmmm.....think we can get in?



I'll see if I can pull some strings.  Usually when I throw around that Disneyland Correspondent title around, doors open for me.


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> *Bill being the kids I know and love in the Fire Station.*



I did not know Disney had stripper poles.

You learn something new every day!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

DisneyKevin said:


> I did not know Disney had stripper poles.
> 
> You learn something new every day!



Looks like the perfect spot for an impromptu 'Single Ladies' dance....


----------



## PryncessChrysty

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> It occured to me that maybe Tom and I should put up some obscure Disneyland tips....
> 
> When riding Pooh (which has a much better theming and atmosphere), make sure to look up and behind you when exiting the big, circular Heffalump room past the harp playing Heffalump.  You will see the powerless remains of the disembodied trophy heads of The Country Bear Jamboree's Buff, Max, and (what's his name) hanging above the doorway.  An homage to the original ride housed there, but really, really creepy....
> 
> Also, don't eat the chimichangas...  Never.  You'll thank me.  Especially the ones in DCA, which are made in DL and carted over.....  Blech.
> 
> Okay Tom.  Your turn...


I actually really like the chimi's at DL & DCA. Is that a bad thing??  lol 



DisneyTaylors said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Jennifer and I that was bigger than our avatar, so here you go.  This is one of my favorite pictures of us from our DCL cruise to St. Thomas a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill



That's a GREAT picture! Love the backdrop


----------



## columnwest

Dodie said:


> I have to admit something.
> 
> After seeing the pictures Chris (columnwest) posted here and the one that Anna posted on her PTR, I just realized that Chris is THAT Chris.
> 
> Chris from Podcast Cruise 1.0. Todd's roommate Chris. Karaoke night's "Mack the Knife" Chris.
> 
> Hi Chris!



Hi Dodie, and everyone.  Yes, I am that Chris.  I have to be honest though, that was my first time doing kareoke and I had to have about 6 Bahama Mamas before I had the nerve to get up there, and once I did, I was barely concious of where I was or what song I was singing. :O

By the way, greetings from Saigon! (picture taken today fron the roof of the Rex Hotel)


----------



## DisneyKevin

10

The highest score when using the 1-10 scale.

A movie with Dudley Moore and Bo Derek (remember when she was IT???)

The number of best movie nominees in the Academy Awards dumb new process. 

The Big 10....I know this has something to do with sports but y'all know I have NO idea what I'm talking about so I'm not evn going to pretend....

The number of days until our Adventure begins!!!!

*10*


----------



## klam_chowder

DisneyKevin said:


> 10
> 
> The highest score when using the 1-10 scale.
> 
> A movie with Dudley Moore and Bo Derek (remember when she was IT???)
> 
> The number of best movie nominees in the Academy Awards dumb new process.
> 
> The Big 10....I know this has something to do with sports but y'all know I have NO idea what I'm talking about so I'm not evn going to pretend....
> 
> The number of days until our Adventure begins!!!!
> 
> *10*



 the countdowns, Kevin! 

Finally hitting mid-70s here so going to clean up the garden a bit after lunch but I really want to get out the suitcase and start putting things inside! 

cheers,


----------



## DisneyTaylors

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> I did not know Disney had stripper poles.
> 
> You learn something new every day!



Does that mean I have an * now?  

- Bill


----------



## DisneyKevin

DisneyTaylors said:


> Does that mean I have an * now?
> 
> - Bill



I have your name in *bold*!


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> I have your name in *bold*!



Poor Kevin. I said it before, but I'll say it again. He's going to run out of designations for THIS group! 

Chris - You did a GREAT job on Karaoke night! I obviously even remember your song choice! Liquid courage is good sometimes.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hello fellow adventurers! 

First off......*POST #3,000!!!* 

Second.....although my ticker says 10 days, we actually arrive on Sunday evening, so we are doing the single digit dance at 8 days to go!!


Third...looking forward to seeing old friends again and meeting new ones! 

And Finally, although we are in other pics previously posted, Kat asked me to post one, so here we are after DATW in December....








PS...Chris...I have video of your fantastic "Mack The Knife" rendition. 
If you would like a copy, I will bring it with me.


Along with a copy of Karaoke Kevin for leverage! 

I need a designation as well....


----------



## kab407

How long did it take to get the smell out of the ABD backpack? Mine has been sitting outside since Thursday and I must have used half a bottle of Fabreeze.  It still has the petro smell.


----------



## 3guysandagal

kab407 said:


> How long did it take to get the smell out of the ABD backpack? Mine has been sitting outside since Thursday and I must have used half a bottle of Fabreeze.  It still has the petro smell.




Kat says it has been out 3 days and Fabreezed 3 times and its "bearable" but still has some smell to it.


----------



## kab407

Thanks John!  Can't wait to see you and Kat again!


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> How long did it take to get the smell out of the ABD backpack? Mine has been sitting outside since Thursday and I must have used half a bottle of Fabreeze. It still has the petro smell.


 
Mine had been airing out since we got it and it is to the point where I have to actually make the effort to smell it to get the petro smell. It is progress - when I first started the process I could smell it when I walked by.   

Not sure I want to use it if everything in it will smell even after airing it out for over a month.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Has anyone figured out what went so wrong on Kris Newton's ABD trip??????  He never said in his rant on his *Trip Report*.  It has me curious.  

 Jennifer


----------



## kab407

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Has anyone figured out what went so wrong on Kris Newton's ABD trip??????  He never said in his rant on his *Trip Report*.  It has me curious.
> 
> Jennifer



I've been wondering the same thing Jennifer.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Hello fellow adventurers!
> 
> First off......*POST #3,000!!!*
> 
> Second.....although my ticker says 10 days, we actually arrive on Sunday evening, so we are doing the single digit dance at 8 days to go!!
> 
> 
> Third...looking forward to seeing old friends again and meeting new ones!
> 
> And Finally, although we are in other pics previously posted, Kat asked me to post one, so here we are after DATW in December....



Great pic John!


----------



## DisneyKevin

*9*

do ya hear me?

*9*

*9* days until the Start of the first Dis Unplugged ABD trip.

*9*


----------



## macman752

DisneyKevin said:


> *9*
> 
> do ya hear me?
> 
> *9*
> 
> *9* days until the Start of the first Dis Unplugged ABD trip.
> 
> *9*



It's official! We can all start doing the "Single Digit Dance" (not to be confused with John's Single Ladies Dance.)


----------



## kab407

This time, next Sunday, I'll be heading Westward!!!!!!!


----------



## JWren1234

Happy Easter to everyone!

I can't believe that I leave next Sunday for the trip.  Today I'm starting to gather up everything I want to pack.  Debating whether or not to take the ABD backpack (I can't get the smell out of that thing no matter how hard I try) or just take my own.

I'm very excited to be meeting all of you next week!  It's going to be an awesome time!

Jason


----------



## 3guysandagal

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Has anyone figured out what went so wrong on Kris Newton's ABD trip??????  He never said in his rant on his *Trip Report*.  It has me curious.
> 
> Jennifer



To be quite honest, I found his writing style unbearable and could not get through the first few pages without skimming and skipping. 
Maybe I'm just used to Tiggerbelle's (Jaime's) TR's and am spoiled. 
The only reason I went back was due to your post.
His last post was cryptic, at best, and a rant like that could have at least had some scrap of info about what happened, even if it did not go into detail.
I realize he is just making notes until he returns, but if you can say the same thing over and over and still not get around to what happened, weeellllll.........
That being said, I am curious as to what could have happened to make him feel so strongly, and hoping whatever it was can be straightened out in some way.
Pretty extreme response, it must have been traumatic.
Again, I hope he gets it cleared up.


----------



## DisneyKevin

3guysandagal said:


> To be quite honest, I found his writing style unbearable and could not get through the first few pages without skimming and skipping.
> Maybe I'm just used to Tiggerbelle's (Jaime's) TR's and am spoiled.
> The only reason I went back was due to your post.
> His last post was cryptic, at best, and a rant like that could have at least had some scrap of info about what happened, even if it did not go into detail.
> I realize he is just making notes until he returns, but if you can say the same thing over and over and still not get around to what happened, weeellllll.........
> That being said, I am curious as to what could have happened to make him feel so strongly, and hoping whatever it was can be straightened out in some way.
> Pretty extreme response, it must have been traumatic.
> Again, I hope he gets it cleared up.



It would have to pretty traumatic for me to not want a milk shake or to shop.

I have no idea what could have happened, but a great deal of anger was expressed over the mispronunciation of a name.

I hope it gets resolved.


----------



## Launchpad11B

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Has anyone figured out what went so wrong on Kris Newton's ABD trip??????  He never said in his rant on his *Trip Report*.  It has me curious.
> 
> Jennifer



I'm not going on the ABD trip but I have to say after reading that trip report that the poster seems a little bit nuts. A raving, indecipherable rant about Disney ruining their vacation seems very odd. People need to put things in perspective and prioritize what is catastrophic and what isn't. If you let one or two CMs ruin your trip, that's your problem. Learn some coping skills and have fun despite any setbacks.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Good morning and Happy Easter everyone!

Can't believe we are in the single digits.  Woohoo!!!

- Bill


----------



## OKW Lover

...to pack this...


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm not going on the ABD trip but I have to say after reading that trip report that the poster seems a little bit nuts. A raving, indecipherable rant about Disney ruining their vacation seems very odd. People need to put things in perspective and prioritize what is catastrophic and what isn't. If you let one or two CMs ruin your trip, that's your problem. Learn some coping skills and have fun despite any setbacks.



I totally agree. I find it hard to believe that ABD would not bend over backwards to resolve a customer issue given their trouble selling packages as it is. They know word of mouth spreads fast and people would become hesitant to fork over a lot of cash for a mediocre or even poor experience. 

Oh well, I am going to focus instead on our trip as I know it and the people we will be sharing it with will be outstanding!  

- Bill


----------



## 3guysandagal

I have a feeling that certain wheels were put in motion long before the trip ever started.....



knewton64 said:


> Whereas I highly appreciate your feedback, the issue I have concerned the lack of customer service I received from the above mentioned ABD rep. I understand clearly that we all have our good C.S.R. days and our bad C.S.R. days BUT....that doesn't mean that you say to a highly valued ABD guest (during the phone conversation on last Friday) that, "For all I know, yur gunna receive a view of a parking lot."
> 
> That above comment is what I found to be extremely unprofessional and extremely demeaning to this ABD guest. This, combined with 2 previous ABD reps being very defensive about this topic (which by the way, I didn't initiate) involked me into thinking what is going on here and why are they being so defensive.



This statement stuck out for me while reading (or skimming) the TR.

Demeaning????

This was made on Dec. 2, almost 4 months before the trip, and after 5 phone calls to ABD to confirm a balcony room.
Sounds like an ABD rep just covering their .... backside....to me, as they can't "guarantee" anything at 4 months out.

Don't know what happened to cause the rant, but maybe there were a few asterisks** in front of his name, *bold lettering*, and an underline, long before he arrived 

Or maybe he didn't get his balcony.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

DisneyKevin said:


> It would have to pretty traumatic for me to not want a milk shake or to shop.
> 
> I have no idea what could have happened, but a great deal of anger was expressed over the mispronunciation of a name.
> 
> I hope it gets resolved.



NEWMAN!! (Said in my best Seinfeld voice)



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm not going on the ABD trip but I have to say after reading that trip report that the poster seems a little bit nuts. A raving, indecipherable rant about Disney ruining their vacation seems very odd. People need to put things in perspective and prioritize what is catastrophic and what isn't. If you let one or two CMs ruin your trip, that's your problem. Learn some coping skills and have fun despite any setbacks.



Couldn't have said it better myself.



DisneyTaylors said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> Can't believe we are in the single digits.  Woohoo!!!
> 
> - Bill







DisneyTaylors said:


> I totally agree. I find it hard to believe that ABD would not bend over backwards to resolve a customer issue given their trouble selling packages as it is. They know word of mouth spreads fast and people would become hesitant to fork over a lot of cash for a mediocre or even poor experience.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to focus instead on our trip as I know it and the people we will be sharing it with will be outstanding!
> 
> - Bill



The people are going to MAKE this trip! 


And Club 33 won't hurt either....


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Hello fellow adventurers!
> 
> First off......*POST #3,000!!!*
> 
> Second.....although my ticker says 10 days, we actually arrive on Sunday evening, so we are doing the single digit dance at 8 days to go!!
> 
> 
> Third...looking forward to seeing old friends again and meeting new ones!
> 
> And Finally, although we are in other pics previously posted, Kat asked me to post one, so here we are after DATW in December....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...Chris...I have video of your fantastic "Mack The Knife" rendition.
> If you would like a copy, I will bring it with me.
> 
> 
> Along with a copy of Karaoke Kevin for leverage!
> 
> I need a designation as well....



Congrats on your 3000th post honey! 
Chris was great I think you should make a copy of his song and take it to him!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyTaylors said:


> I totally agree. I find it hard to believe that ABD would not bend over backwards to resolve a customer issue given their trouble selling packages as it is. They know word of mouth spreads fast and people would become hesitant to fork over a lot of cash for a mediocre or even poor experience.
> 
> *Oh well, I am going to focus instead on our trip as I know it and the people we will be sharing it with will be outstanding!*
> 
> - Bill



That's the spirit. You couldn't be traveling with a better bunch of people.................unless of course* I* was going!


----------



## katscradle

Ok so we leave a week from today for the flight.
So I have put this off long enough now for the dreaded event.
It is time to go try on some clothes see what I can fit into.

Then to decide what to pack!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> That's the spirit. You couldn't be traveling with a better bunch of people.................unless of course* I* was going!



We wish you were coming on this adventure with us!


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> That's the spirit. You couldn't be traveling with a better bunch of people.................unless of course* I* was going!



Wish you were coming too.


----------



## DisneyKevin

If only we could take everyone......


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:
			
		

> Ok so we leave a week from today for the flight.
> So I have put this off long enough now for the dreaded event.
> It is time to go try on some clothes see what I can fit into.
> 
> Then to decide what to pack!



well I tried on my clothes last weekend . I have been shopping ever since!! This winter really packed on the pounds. But, I won't let it spoil my fun. All I know is that I better start burning up the miles on the treadmill. 
Next Sunday at this time,we'll be at the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## kab407

My local NYC news is reporting that an earthquake just hit LA.  No details.

Quake was centered in Baja Mexico, magnitude 6.9.  CNN is reporting is was felt was far north as LA.

I hope everyone is OK and safe.


----------



## aspen37

The earthquake has been upgraded to a 7.2. It's a good thing it happened down in Baja. It sounds like no one has been hurt. I guess they evacuated guests from DL so they can inspect the rides.


----------



## corky441

Hopefully no one in the affected area was injured. I haven't heard any news about it yet


----------



## 3guysandagal

WOW!!!

Go check out the Fraggle thread!
Apparently, someone who was on the ABD trip with Knewton64, has given the lowdown on how the trip really went.
A scathing report on his character, indeed.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36112616#post36112616

It is from a first time poster, but it seems he was not well liked.


----------



## corky441

I think Kris just set himself up to have problems. He tried to pre-plan his every waking moment but forgot that when reality happens, perfection is hard to maintain. His expectations were just soooo high that one slight disappointment ruined the trip for him and unfortunately everyone else in the group


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Go check out the Fraggle thread!
> Apparently, someone who was on the ABD trip with Knewton64, has given the lowdown on how the trip really went.
> A scathing report on his character, indeed.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36112616#post36112616
> 
> It is from a first time poster, but it seems he was not well liked.





corky441 said:


> I think Kris just set himself up to have problems. He tried to pre-plan his every waking moment but forgot that when reality happens, perfection is hard to maintain. His expectations were just soooo high that one slight disappointment ruined the trip for him and unfortunately everyone else in the group




In the military we say, "no plan survives first contact" or "everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth", A couple of quotes that mean......stay flexible, you'll be better off.


----------



## corky441

*8*


*8 Days a week by the beatles

Eight is not enough - old tv show

the number under the ASTERISK on a keyboard

*


*8 Days til our adventure begins*


----------



## corky441

Hi *Dodie -

Congrats on Butler making it to the final 2 

Enjoy the game tonight


----------



## kab407

5 days.  That's all.  5 days.

I need to survive the next 5 days.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> In the military we say, "no plan survives first contact" or "everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth", A couple of quotes that mean......stay flexible, you'll be better off.



Can I credit you with these two pearls of wisdom?  Better yet, I'll buy you a beer in Dec.


----------



## kab407

Hmmmm......

April 5th.....


----------



## jmccormick

Besides being 8 days until our adventure, April 5 is also a very important day.
It was on this day that: 

Anne Sullivan teaches "water" to Helen Keller
1st modern Olympic Games officially opens in Athens
James Barrie's "Alice-sit-by-the-fire," premieres in London
Isaac Quintard patents apple cider
"Die Fledermaus" 1st performed (Vienna)
Elvis Presley records his debut single, "That's All Right"
Beatles receive their 1st silver disc (Please Please Me)
Fox TV network premieres showing Married With Children & Tracey Ullman
The world listened to one song. Some 5,000 radio stations around the world simultaneously played We are the World, by USA for Africa. 

It is the birthday of some great people.

Bette [Ruth Elizabeth] Davis
Frank Gorshin
Colin Luther Powell
Tommy Cash
Gregory Peck

It is also the birthday of (at least ) two of our follow adventurers. 
My dear wife Linda and one of the world's  great travel planners Kevin Klose

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linda and Kevin


(BTW - 53 years from today, Zefram Cochrane will make first contact with a Vulcan ship, at least according to Star Track....)


----------



## tmli

Happy Birthday Linda and Kevin!!!!

Well we are back and now have to get in serious ABD planning mode.  It was great to have the opportuntity to visit with grandpa, he is holding his own and still has that incredible sense of humor!

We leave on Friday 
I have a growing list of things that need to be done, and a decreasing amount of time to do it!!!


----------



## corky441

Welcome back Tracey & Chris 
 Glad to hear that you had a nice visit with your Grandpa 


Happy Birthday Linda & Kevin


----------



## Dodie

corky441 said:


> Hi *Dodie -
> 
> Congrats on Butler making it to the final 2
> 
> Enjoy the game tonight





Hi everybody! Hope you all had a great weekend. I read the trip report mess this morning and am really glad that that one sane individual who was on the trip came on to post.

Happy Birthday to Kevin and Linda!


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone!

Welcome back Chris and Tracey! Glad to here grandpa is holding his own.

Happy Birthday Linda & Kevin!     

I'm glad that another person on the tour posted on Knewton64's TR too. I really wish Kris would post what got him so upset though.


----------



## macman752

Happy birthday Linda & Kevin. May you both have many more.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Happy Birthday Linda!!!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Happy Birthday Linda & Kevin!

Today makes it official..."The opening of the suitcases!"  

In 8 days we will all be together, and if there's a "whole lotta shakin' going on", let's hope that it's not another earthquake.  

- Bill


----------



## Circusgirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA AND KEVIN!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

Happy Birthday Linda and Kevin.

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Carolinagal

Happy Birthday to Linda and Kevin!!



Can't wait to meet you NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## Carolinagal

Hi Gang!

Eight days until we all meet, and I am so excited! I have to try and maintain tho, and not get Disney brain yet, as I have a lot of work ahead!

The lovely Karen and I will be roomies, and although we have not yet met I am super excited to meet the infamous klamchowder!

I laughingly tell people this is the first vaca I have taken that for which I had to do homework, because I bought every book on their recommended list (thank you half.com!), but shamefully have not yet read them all. I consider it still counts because they are in my house!

I love love Disney history, so this is right up my alley, meeting the rest of you is just icing on the cake! 

I am sure we are going to have a FABULOUS time, and will make lifetime memories! Fair warning to all - I have a new camera and I am not afraid to use it! Seriously, the last trip I took with "imaginary" Disney friends, they called me "Paparazzi Lynne" so be prepared. I promise i will not post unflattering or embarassing photos, but do plan to post in a flickr group accessible by you all (only). I will not post any of the podcast crew without their permission.... I had to giggle a little when Pete referenced that he had a four gig card and couldn't imagine needing more - I am taking 2 16 gigs and am wondering if I should pop for one more..... hmmmm.

I have even begun gathering items to pack - highly unusual for me as I usually wait until the day before - even for international trips - so very very excited! Regretfully, I am not taking the ABD backpack because of the smell, but rather my "old faithful" bag that has seen me through 20+ trips, and of course the camera bag. I did grab a couple of ABD items, especially a super-fine jacket, thanks to someone on this thread who let us know they were in the Disney store. I will probably buy a ridiculous amount of stuff, and will need to ship back home.

I am really looking forward to meeting you all and so thankful that we do not seem to have a "knewton" in our group - this really is the trip of a lifetime!!

See you all real soon - happy travelling to those leaving early as you head out!


----------



## stenogoddess

Happy Birthday Kevin and Linda!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hey folks....

I believe Alex will be leaving the ABD chat open this week, just in case anyone wants to use it.

I dont believe I will be there on Thursday evening, but if you have questions or concerns....y'all know how to reach me.

John and I will be traveling on Saturday and I think we are on the ground at 3:00pm PST. I will have my cell phone and access to email.

It's hard to believe that we have been planning this for almost a year and it's finally arrived.

I dont know about the rest of you...but after last year....I need this.

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Happy Birthday Linda and Kevin!!!!!


----------



## spokanemom

Happy Birthday Kevin and Linda!!!!

I will eat cake in your honor tonight!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Hey Guys, I heard a rumor that Kevin (I think that is his name) is getting ya'll some of these...






Really though, Have a great trip!!  I wish I was going!!


----------



## kab407

k5jmh said:


> Hey Guys, I heard a rumor that Kevin (I think that is his name) is getting ya'll some of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, Have a great trip!!  I wish I was going!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

k5jmh said:


> Hey Guys, I heard a rumor that Kevin (I think that is his name) is getting ya'll some of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, Have a great trip!!  I wish I was going!!



  Better that than one of these:






(Does this count as a Hidden Mickey?) 

- Bill


----------



## Dodie

Woo hoo! Let's hope that this long range forecast stays true!!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/anaheim/92806/forecast-month.asp?mnyr=4-01-2010


----------



## tardis1029

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!  _
to Kevin and to Linda, wishing you many many more happy ones ! 


Soon we will all be celebrating something special too !

Micki and John


----------



## stenogoddess

Why am I at work?  I have vacation-itis. Can't somebody send me home?


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> Why am I at work?  I have vacation-itis. Can't somebody send me home?



GO HOME!  

- Bill


----------



## kab407

stenogoddess said:


> Why am I at work?  I have vacation-itis. Can't somebody send me home?



 I ask myself this very same question, every single day.  The only answer I can come up with is that Pete, John and Kevin plan really good vacations that I must be on.  So here I sit, reading another dull report........

But next week at this time


----------



## columnwest

Hey everyone,  Greetings from Bangkok!  Weather report today: about 105 degrees and seemingly 1000% humidity.  This pic was taken at the start of a seven hour city tour that began at the royal palace.  Let's just say I have never been so appreciative of air conditioning.  It is (to quote the DIS team) "Africa hot" here!  Can't wait for the California weather!


----------



## kab407

columnwest said:


> Hey everyone,  Greetings from Bangkok!  Weather report today: about 105 degrees and seemingly 1000% humidity.  This pic was taken at the start of a seven hour city tour that began at the royal palace.  Let's just say I have never been so appreciative of air conditioning.  It is (to quote the DIS team) "Africa hot" here!  Can't wait for the California weather!



WOW Chris!  The temples (?) behind you are stunning.  Safe travels.  See you next week


----------



## slapwhitey

Now that we're back I thought I'd post a quick photo for those that have no idea what we look like.





Can't wait for this trip to start.


----------



## jmccormick

Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes.  We will all be celebrating in 8
 days!!!!! 
Happy Birthday, Kevin.

Linda


----------



## 3guysandagal

Happy birthday Kevin and Linda!


----------



## katscradle

jmccormick said:


> Besides being 8 days until our adventure, April 5 is also a very important day.
> It was on this day that:
> 
> Anne Sullivan teaches "water" to Helen Keller
> 1st modern Olympic Games officially opens in Athens
> James Barrie's "Alice-sit-by-the-fire," premieres in London
> Isaac Quintard patents apple cider
> "Die Fledermaus" 1st performed (Vienna)
> Elvis Presley records his debut single, "That's All Right"
> Beatles receive their 1st silver disc (Please Please Me)
> Fox TV network premieres showing Married With Children & Tracey Ullman
> The world listened to one song. Some 5,000 radio stations around the world simultaneously played We are the World, by USA for Africa.
> 
> It is the birthday of some great people.
> 
> Bette [Ruth Elizabeth] Davis
> Frank Gorshin
> Colin Luther Powell
> Tommy Cash
> Gregory Peck
> 
> It is also the birthday of (at least ) two of our follow adventurers.
> My dear wife Linda and one of the world's  great travel planners Kevin Klose
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linda and Kevin
> 
> 
> (BTW - 53 years from today, Zefram Cochrane will make first contact with a Vulcan ship, at least according to Star Track....)



Happy Birthday to Linda & Kevin!


----------



## katscradle

tmli said:


> Happy Birthday Linda and Kevin!!!!
> 
> Well we are back and now have to get in serious ABD planning mode.  It was great to have the opportuntity to visit with grandpa, he is holding his own and still has that incredible sense of humor!
> 
> We leave on Friday
> I have a growing list of things that need to be done, and a decreasing amount of time to do it!!!



Glad your back, happy grandpa still has his sence of humor, now get moving you have lots to do! Can't wait to see you!


----------



## Circusgirl

Thanks for sharing all the photos, everyone!  

Fun to see bits of your trip, Chris!

Seattle's weather has veered to cold and rainy, perfect for dreaming about our adventure!

Here I am with my friend Missy (I'm on the left) on our way to the TSM Party last December.


----------



## DisneyKevin

7 

7 Deadly Sins

7 Wonders of the World

7 Dwarfs

7 Days of the Week 

7 Days until or Adventure begins

7


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

DisneyKevin said:


> Hey folks....
> 
> I believe Alex will be leaving the ABD chat open this week, just in case anyone wants to use it.
> 
> I dont believe I will be there on Thursday evening, but if you have questions or concerns....y'all know how to reach me.
> 
> John and I will be traveling on Saturday and I think we are on the ground at 3:00pm PST. I will have my cell phone and access to email.
> 
> It's hard to believe that we have been planning this for almost a year and it's finally arrived.
> 
> I dont know about the rest of you...but after last year....I need this.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!



Kevin and anyone else - I'm just catching up, but if any of you guys need anything emergent (like stuff from a grocery or whatever and don't have a car), I'll PM you my cell number.  I only live 4 miles from the Rennaisance.  I don't expect you'll need it, but if you do, you'll have it.

We are planning on a mostly quiet weekend at home this weekend, so we can be of help during any pre-trip emergencies.  PM or FB me if you want my number for a safety net.   Anna and Karen already have it.  

BTW - For emergencies, the nicest hospital closest to your Hollywood site is actually Providence St. Joseph in Burbank - right next door to the Disney Studios. (I had my daughters there.)  The closest for Anaheim is UC Irvine Medical Center.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning adventure peeps! I'm dragging just a bit, having not gotten home from the NCAA championship game until after 1:30 a.m.

I know you don't all follow college basketball, but you've probably seen my posts about our beloved Butler Bulldogs here and there. I can say that they gave it their all and that they almost beat a college basketball juggernaut with a budget, facilities, and resources about ten times the size of theirs. 

Positive: I beat Phillip in our annual NCAA bracket competition by a LOT this year! 

Negative: Every year for the past 7 or 8 years we watch for the Butler schedule to be released and I buy tickets for 2 or 3 home games the day they go on sale. (The campus is about 5 miles from our house.) I have a feeling that, this year, I'll have to be online the second they are available. Those seats on the lower level of Hinkle Fieldhouse are going to be harder to come by.

*Super Positive:* The official part of our adventure starts one week from today!


----------



## DisneyKevin

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> BTW - For emergencies, the nicest hospital closest to your Hollywood site is actually Providence St. Joseph in Burbank - right next door to the Disney Studios.



That's where Walt passed away in 1966.


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Good morning adventure peeps! I'm dragging just a bit, having not gotten home from the NCAA championship game until after 1:30 a.m.
> 
> I know you don't all follow college basketball, but you've probably seen my posts about our beloved Butler Bulldogs here and there. I can say that they gave it their all and that they almost beat a college basketball juggernaut with a budget, facilities, and resources about ten times the size of theirs.
> 
> Positive: I beat Phillip in our annual NCAA bracket competition by a LOT this year!
> 
> Negative: Every year for the past 7 or 8 years we watch for the Butler schedule to be released and I buy tickets for 2 or 3 home games the day they go on sale. (The campus is about 5 miles from our house.) I have a feeling that, this year, I'll have to be online the second they are available. Those seats on the lower level of Hinkle Fieldhouse are going to be harder to come by.
> 
> *Super Positive:* The official part of our adventure starts one week from today!


Dodie...I know Duke won and Butler lost, but after the game ended I felt like two National Championship basketball teams were walking off the floor last night.  It's kind of funny, but most of the postgame coverage conveyed that same message.  The Butler team and their fans should have been very proud last night.  

Sorry to go a little OT there.  I hope all of you hav a wonderful ABD trip. It sounds like it's going to be amazing!


----------



## corky441

*butler*

They sure did themselves proud - with a score of 61/59 - Awesome showing!!


*7 DAYS*


----------



## kab407

I am not a college b-ball fan by any stretch but, last night's game was amazing. I really thought Butler had the 3 pointer at the buzzer.  Great game! Dodie we'll have a cocktail to celebrate Butler's season.  (Yea, like we need a reason to have a drink!)

Oh, for the record, I've hit kid on Christmas Day excitement for this trip. I'm sitting here jumping up and down  singing, "I'm going to Disneyland" while looking over a filing for FDA.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

DisneyKevin said:


> That's where Walt passed away in 1966.



Well, I wasn't going to quite go there, but okay.    Roy and Lillian donated quite a bit of money to the facility and the maternity ward is filled with Dumbo art.  The OB recovery ward is all original Mary Blair.  I got up at night and just stared at the artwork as I walked the halls.  I really should have taken photos, since it's pretty much a lock-down for baby security purposes...

It is a good hospital though.


----------



## DisneyKevin

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Well, I wasn't going to quite go there, but okay.    Roy and Lillian donated quite a bit of money to the facility and the maternity ward is filled with Dumbo art.  The OB recovery ward is all original Mary Blair.  I got up at night and just stared at the artwork as I walked the halls.  I really should have taken photos, since it's pretty much a lock-down for baby security purposes...
> 
> It is a good hospital though.



I wasnt suggesting that they are not a great hospital or were in some way, responsible.

I was just pointing out a bit of trivia.

Our ABD tour will be going to the Disney Studios and I think it's interesting that the hospital is across the street.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Dodie we'll have a cocktail to celebrate Butler's season.  (Yea, like we need a reason to have a drink!)



  




kab407 said:


> Oh, for the record, I've hit kid on Christmas Day excitement for this trip. I'm sitting here jumping up and down  singing, "I'm going to Disneyland" while looking over a filing for FDA.



I have practically no voice this morning (from screaming last night at the game), but if I did, I'd be singing right along with you!


----------



## tmli

Has anyone noticed the weather has drastically changed for next week?  It's crazy, yesterday, it looked so good!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

DisneyKevin said:


> I wasnt suggesting that they are not a great hospital or were in some way, responsible.
> 
> I was just pointing out a bit of trivia.
> 
> Our ABD tour will be going to the Disney Studios and I think it's interesting that the hospital is across the street.




I knew you were.  You are a kindred trivia buff, after all!  

My response is habit on my end as a hospital employee - First rule of  giving someone info about a hospital for informational purposes - never mention death.   Wellness rules in the hospital business! 

I thought you guys might like to know the trivia behind the maternity ward - just in case!  Roy and Patricia also have a Cancer Center named after them there.  

Can't wait for you to see some of my cool spots!  In fact, I'll might even be driving by the studios on my way to work, depending on when you are on your tour!  I go by there every morning and evening!


----------



## Dodie

tmli said:


> Has anyone noticed the weather has drastically changed for next week?  It's crazy, yesterday, it looked so good!



Wow! You're right! It's really changed. The only saving grace is that we're still a week out. You know how these things change from day-to-day.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Can't believe you all are going next week.  I wanted to wish you well, bon voyage, and I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Wow! You're right! It's really changed. The only saving grace is that we're still a week out. You know how these things change from day-to-day.



Yikes!  Need to rethink cloths and pack the rain jacket.


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> Yikes!  Need to rethink *cloths* and pack the rain jacket.



Kathy, I think Kevin nixed the toga festivities so you'll need to bring something else  ...and I hope the rain jacket isn't a "trenchcoat"  

  


Wow, this thread was busy over the weekend - I wasn't on the boards and had yesterday off too so I'm gonna go catch up...BRB! 

cheers,


----------



## jeanigor

klam_chowder said:


> Kathy, I think Kevin nixed the toga festivities so you'll need to bring something else  ...and I hope the rain jacket isn't a "trenchcoat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread was busy over the weekend - I wasn't on the boards and had yesterday off too so I'm gonna go catch up...BRB!
> 
> cheers,



K-Cat has to earn her * somehow.....


----------



## klam_chowder

3guysandagal said:


> First off......*POST #3,000!!!*



Congrats on 3,000 
And  the pic of you and Kat 



jmccormick said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linda and Kevin



belated but no less heartfelt birthday wishes to you, Linda & Kevin 



tmli said:


> It was great to have the opportuntity to visit with grandpa, he is holding his own and still has that incredible sense of humor!



Wonderful to hear it was a good visit...continued  for grandpa!



Carolinagal said:


> See you all real soon - happy travelling to those leaving early as you head out!



Hi Lynne! 



k5jmh said:


> Really though, Have a great trip!!  I wish I was going!!



We'll be thinking of you Mike! 



Dodie said:


> I know you don't all follow college basketball, but you've probably seen my posts about our beloved Butler Bulldogs here and there. I can say that they gave it their all and that they almost beat a college basketball juggernaut with a budget, facilities, and resources about ten times the size of theirs.



  Fab that you had such a good time with it, Dodie. It was exciting just to hear about it! They're lucky to have you as a fan  



YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> the maternity ward is filled with Dumbo art.  The OB recovery ward is all original Mary Blair.



Wow, almost worth having a baby just to see it...I said almost!  



tmli said:


> Has anyone noticed the weather has drastically changed for next week?  It's crazy, yesterday, it looked so good!



lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala 


Woohooo - one week from today our Adventure will actually begin! 

cheers,


----------



## kab407

klam_chowder said:


> Kathy, I think Kevin nixed the toga festivities so you'll need to bring something else  ...and I hope the rain jacket isn't a "*trenchcoat*"



Must remember to pack a pair of stilettos....


----------



## DisneyKevin

Ok folks....

I have gotten word on our third guide for our Adventure.

I'm told that the guide "might" pop in and out of our group and will probably be training to do this tour in the future.

I asked about gratuities and was told that the possible third guide would not expect a gratuity.

I know this question has come up and I hope this information helps with planning.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> K-Cat has to earn her * somehow.....



*!  

Heck!! I've hit *RED* and Underlined status.


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> I asked about gratuities and was told that the possible third guide would not expect a gratuity.  I know this question has come up and I hope this information helps with planning.



Heck yes, it helps! More cash available for Mickey's of Glendale or Club 33 merchandise!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok folks....
> 
> I have gotten word on our third guide for our Adventure.
> 
> I'm told that the guide "might" pop in and out of our group and will probably be training to do this tour in the future.



Are we really the group to be using for training purposes?  I mean, we're us!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok folks....
> 
> I have gotten word on our third guide for our Adventure.
> 
> I'm told that the guide "might" pop in and out of our group and will probably be training to do this tour in the future.
> 
> I asked about gratuities and was told that the possible third guide would not expect a gratuity.
> 
> I know this question has come up and I hope this information helps with planning.



Thanks Kevin - 

I was just thinking about that this morning. Of course I tried to do a thread search to find the actual post where the amount was talked about, but to no avail  

Would someone be so kind as to point me to that post and/or remind me how much $ it is again 

I did start packing last night 

Why are men's shoes so darn big and heavy? Trying to pack one bag apiece and keep it under 50lbs is so not the "fun" part of this adventure


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> Are we really the group to be using for training purposes?  I mean, we're us!



I thought the same thing...the poor guide might stagger away with visions of lime green and orange Mickey heads swirling around 

  

cheers,


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Dodie said:


> Heck yes, it helps! More cash available for Mickey's of Glendale or Club 33 merchandise!



Speaking of Club 33 merchandise....

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but the Club 33 merchandise is in a small case in the hallway and is serviced by the hostesses.  I'm picturing 43+ DISers all trying to get their shopping done after breakfast. 

Some of you might want to consider sneaking out for a few minutes during breakfast to make your purchases.  Just a suggestion.

Tom


----------



## corky441

kab407 said:


> Are we really the group to be using for training purposes?  I mean, we're us!



 

I guess they figure if she can handle us - she can handle any group that comes along


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I'm late to the party ...

 *Happy belated Birthday Kevin and Linda!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Dodie said:


> Good morning adventure peeps! I'm dragging just a bit, having not gotten home from the NCAA championship game until after 1:30 a.m.
> 
> I know you don't all follow college basketball, but you've probably seen my posts about our beloved Butler Bulldogs here and there. I can say that they gave it their all and that they almost beat a college basketball juggernaut with a budget, facilities, and resources about ten times the size of theirs.
> 
> Positive: I beat Phillip in our annual NCAA bracket competition by a LOT this year!
> 
> Negative: Every year for the past 7 or 8 years we watch for the Butler schedule to be released and I buy tickets for 2 or 3 home games the day they go on sale. (The campus is about 5 miles from our house.) I have a feeling that, this year, I'll have to be online the second they are available. Those seats on the lower level of Hinkle Fieldhouse are going to be harder to come by.
> 
> *Super Positive:* The official part of our adventure starts one week from today!



Dodie - Butler should be very proud of their effort and I think there are probably alot of new Butler fans today.  

- Bill


----------



## Dodie

corky441 said:


> Thanks Kevin -
> 
> I was just thinking about that this morning. Of course I tried to do a thread search to find the actual post where the amount was talked about, but to no avail
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to point me to that post and/or remind me how much $ it is again



It wasn't on here Marilee. It was in that little booklet that they sent with the backpacks I think.


----------



## tickledtink33

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok folks....
> 
> I have gotten word on our third guide for our Adventure.
> 
> I'm told that the guide "might" pop in and out of our group and will probably be training to do this tour in the future.
> 
> I asked about gratuities and was told that the possible third guide would not expect a gratuity.
> 
> I know this question has come up and I hope this information helps with planning.



This is helpful Kevin, thanks.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

I haven't been online for a few days. So, I'll add this too ...




*Happy belated Easter All!*

 Jennifer (& Family)


----------



## tickledtink33

corky441 said:


> Thanks Kevin -
> 
> I was just thinking about that this morning. Of course I tried to do a thread search to find the actual post where the amount was talked about, but to no avail
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to point me to that post and/or remind me how much $ it is again
> 
> I did start packing last night
> 
> Why are men's shoes so darn big and heavy? Trying to pack one bag apiece and keep it under 50lbs is so not the "fun" part of this adventure



Our booklet recommends $6-$9 per day, per person, for each guide.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> It wasn't on here Marilee. It was in that little booklet that they sent with the backpacks I think.





tickledtink33 said:


> Our booklet recommends $6-$9 per day, per person, for each guide.



AHA - that would explain my futile search on the thread - I knew I saw it but for the life of me I couldn't remember where . . .

Dino would say it's "old Age", but I prefer to think of it as "Over extended brain activity "


----------



## tardis1029

Now that we are getting closer and closer - I found this and thought that I would share it with you all .... 

2010 Dates:  Daily April 16 - May 31

Disney's California Food and Wine Festival returns in 2010 for a six-week run. Celebrating The Art of Flavor, events will be held daily from April 16-May 31, 2010 at Disney's California Adventure park.

Festival events include cooking schools, winemaker dinners, and hundreds of cooking demonstrations and wine, beer, and spirit seminars. These events take place all over Disney's California Adventure Park, with venues at the Pacific Wharf, Sunshine Plaza, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, and the Bountiful Valley Farm. New this year, the Festival Showplace, located in Stage 12 in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot, will host a number of events and seminars, including Sweet Sundays, as well as the Festival Gift Shop and Wine Seller. The Taste of California Marketplace, featuring tapas-sized tastings, returns to its new location in the Festival Showplace. In addition, Festival-inspired menu items will be available at a number of restaurants throughout the park. The Festival Welcome Center will be located in Sunshine Plaza where daily event schedules are available and guests may make same day reservations for Festival events, pending availability. The Chef Showcase Stage, featuring culinary demonstrations with celebrity chefs, is also located in Sunshine Plaza. The Festival Wine Walks, offering up to four wine tastings from around the world or a single region, are back, as is the Festival Beer Walk, which features ales, lagers, and craft beers from around the world.

The Signature Events, such as winemaker dinners, the Napa Rose Cooking School, Sweet Sundays, and Taste are "ticketed" and require reservations and payment in advance. New this year is a $1.00 charge for the wine, beer, and spirits tasting seminars. This will be collected in the queue when wristbands are issued - cash only. There is still no charge for the culinary demonstrations or Jr. Chef program.

Starting February 16, register on-line for any of the ticketed events at: http://www.disneyland.com/foodandwine 

_John and I can't wait to FINALLY MEET everyone !!_ ...Micki


----------



## tickledtink33

tardis1029 said:


> Now that we are getting closer and closer - I found this and thought that I would share it with you all ....
> 
> 2010 Dates:  Daily April 16 - May 31
> 
> Disney's California Food and Wine Festival returns in 2010 for a six-week run. Celebrating The Art of Flavor, events will be held daily from April 16-May 31, 2010 at Disney's California Adventure park.
> 
> Festival events include cooking schools, winemaker dinners, and hundreds of cooking demonstrations and wine, beer, and spirit seminars. These events take place all over Disney's California Adventure Park, with venues at the Pacific Wharf, Sunshine Plaza, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, and the Bountiful Valley Farm. New this year, the Festival Showplace, located in Stage 12 in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot, will host a number of events and seminars, including Sweet Sundays, as well as the Festival Gift Shop and Wine Seller. The Taste of California Marketplace, featuring tapas-sized tastings, returns to its new location in the Festival Showplace. In addition, Festival-inspired menu items will be available at a number of restaurants throughout the park. The Festival Welcome Center will be located in Sunshine Plaza where daily event schedules are available and guests may make same day reservations for Festival events, pending availability. The Chef Showcase Stage, featuring culinary demonstrations with celebrity chefs, is also located in Sunshine Plaza. The Festival Wine Walks, offering up to four wine tastings from around the world or a single region, are back, as is the Festival Beer Walk, which features ales, lagers, and craft beers from around the world.
> 
> The Signature Events, such as winemaker dinners, the Napa Rose Cooking School, Sweet Sundays, and Taste are "ticketed" and require reservations and payment in advance. New this year is a $1.00 charge for the wine, beer, and spirits tasting seminars. This will be collected in the queue when wristbands are issued - cash only. There is still no charge for the culinary demonstrations or Jr. Chef program.
> 
> Starting February 16, register on-line for any of the ticketed events at: http://www.disneyland.com/foodandwine
> 
> _John and I can't wait to FINALLY MEET everyone !!_ ...Micki



Thanks for the info but we are one step ahead of you on this.


----------



## tardis1029

Sorry - I thought it might be useful for someone.
Micki


----------



## corky441

tardis1029 said:


> Sorry - I thought it might be useful for someone.
> Micki



Hey, Thanks Micki - it was a great refresher

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

Thanks for the info Micki!  

  Does anyone know what time people will be lining up for the Chef Cooking Demonstration on Saturday????  That whole section of Food and Wine is *VERY* vague on their website.  We are another family that watches Guy.    That would be an extra bonus to see his demonstration.    We only watched one *Next Food Network Star *season and it was the year he won.  He's come a long way!  DDD makes me hungry every time we watch it!  Did anyone catch his Disneyland special this past winter?  We DVR'd it and whenever I need a Disneyland "fix", I put it on.  It made us want to be there during the holidays.  Also, I want one of those candy canes!!!!   

 Jennifer


----------



## tickledtink33

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> Thanks for the info Micki!
> 
> Does anyone know what time people will be lining up for the Chef Cooking Demonstration on Saturday????  That whole section of Food and Wine is *VERY* vague on their website.  We are another family that watches Guy.    That would be an extra bonus to see his demonstration.    We only watched one *Next Food Network Star *season and it was the year he won.  He's come a long way!  DDD makes me hungry every time we watch it!  Did anyone catch his Disneyland special this past winter?  We DVR'd it and whenever I need a Disneyland "fix", I put it on.  It made us want to be there during the holidays.  Also, I want one of those candy canes!!!!
> 
> Jennifer



I have never been to the DCA F&W event but when the Epcot F&W cooking demos were free people would start lining up about an hour before.  If the Chef was famous/well known the line would start even earlier.  From what I here Guy is VERY popular so I would guess that the line will form at least a couple hours before the demo.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

TheTXTaylors5 said:


> That whole section of Food and Wine is *VERY* vague on their website.





Very very vague!!

We DL Correspondents have been cussing & discussing how to cover F&W for the blog and Podcast and are hitting brick walls.

I'm hoping the schedule isn't put together at the last minute.


----------



## corky441

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Very very vague!!
> 
> We DL Correspondents have been cussing & discussing how to cover F&W for the blog and Podcast and are hitting brick walls.
> 
> I'm hoping the schedule isn't put together at the last minute.



Well considering it starts in 10 days - I would think they'd get a move on - 

I mean it is a "public" event - you'd think they want the public to show up


----------



## SFBayDon

Greetings All,

Another non-ABD DISer that wants to wish you all a great trip out to California.  Im sure you will all have a blast, but be sure to stop and enjoy the moment every so often.  For those of you that have not had the chance to see Disneyland, you are in for a great treat, it is amazing in a very different way than Florida.  My travel plans take me to Disneyland the last weekend of your trip.  Looking to seeing all my friends and making some new ones.

Don


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> I mean it is a "public" event - you'd think they want the public to show up



You forget...it's DCA we're talking about.    They haven't done anything in 9 years to get the public to show up...why start now.


----------



## slapwhitey

SFBayDon said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Another non-ABD DISer that wants to wish you all a great trip out to California.  Im sure you will all have a blast, but be sure to stop and enjoy the moment every so often.  For those of you that have not had the chance to see Disneyland, you are in for a great treat, it is amazing in a very different way than Florida.  My travel plans take me to Disneyland the last weekend of your trip.  Looking to seeing all my friends and making some new ones.
> 
> Don



I have to agree Don, when we first visited Disneyland a couple years ago we actually loved how it felt completely different than Florida. It has a much more intimate feel in my opinion.

Hopefully we'll get a chance to say hello the weekend you're down there.

Chris


----------



## kab407

SFBayDon said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Another non-ABD DISer that wants to wish you all a great trip out to California.  Im sure you will all have a blast, but be sure to stop and enjoy the moment every so often.  For those of you that have not had the chance to see Disneyland, you are in for a great treat, it is amazing in a very different way than Florida.  My travel plans take me to Disneyland the last weekend of your trip.  Looking to seeing all my friends and making some new ones.
> 
> Don




I was hoping that you would make a special guest appearance!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

kab407 said:


> I was hoping that you would make a special guest appearance!



Oh, my.  Does Don have a fan club??


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

corky441 said:


> Well considering it starts in 10 days - I would think they'd get a move on -
> 
> I mean it is a "public" event - you'd think they want the public to show up



I checked on another message board (I felt kinda dirty doing it ) and they are just as much in the dark as we are.


----------



## Tonya2426

Just got back from UPS on my "secret" mission of dispatching some ABD Flatties to two "secret" locations across America to begin our Adventure!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Tonya2426 said:


> Just got back from UPS on my "secret" mission of dispatching some ABD Flatties to two "secret" locations across America to begin our Adventure!!!!



Pics??


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Pics??


 
I did take some pics but left my uploading cordy thing for my camera connected to my Mom's computer when I left Augusta yesterday.    And technically, the Flatties that haven't been dispatched aren't quite finished.   So patience until the Flatties arrive at their dispatched location.


----------



## Tonya2426

*Our Adventure can officially start since I had my ABD nightmare last night!!!*

Before every WDW trip I have a dream about some part of the trip going wrong.  Don't know why but it always occurs so I just chalk it up to part of my pre-trip planning instead of worrying about it.  

Last night I dreamed that I was at the Social Security Administration office with my grandfather (although it wasn't my grandfather and on top of that my grandfathers have been dead for over 35 years) trying to get a replacement card for him and it was taking way too long.  Time was ticking away and I hadn't packed yet so I called my Mom to pack for me and I would meet her at the airport for our flight to California.

When I get to the airport (not even an airport I recognize) my Mom hasn't packed anything that I need for the trip and I start to have a "Diva" moment about having to buy new sun glasses and shoes and I was never going to be able to find underwear I like at the last minute.  

So, all is well with the world.  Let the real packing begin!!!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> *Our Adventure can officially start since I had my ABD nightmare last night!!!*



Do I want to ask about the nightmare before PCC 1.0?


----------



## stenogoddess

tmli said:


> Has anyone noticed the weather has drastically changed for next week?  It's crazy, yesterday, it looked so good!



I know!  I already had my clothes sorted too.  Now I think I need to bring more longer pants than capris.



Dodie said:


> I have practically no voice this morning (from screaming last night at the game), but if I did, I'd be singing right along with you!



Since I didn't care so much about the game, I rooted for your team, Dodie.  They did a great job and it was a great game!



DisneyKevin said:


> Ok folks....
> 
> I have gotten word on our third guide for our Adventure.
> 
> I'm told that the guide "might" pop in and out of our group and will probably be training to do this tour in the future.
> 
> I asked about gratuities and was told that the possible third guide would not expect a gratuity.
> 
> I know this question has come up and I hope this information helps with planning.



But I already printed his/her tip envelope!  Oh, well, more for me!  Thanks for the update, Kevin!



kab407 said:


> Are we really the group to be using for training purposes?  I mean, we're us!



Word! 



Tonya2426 said:


> *Our Adventure can officially start since I had my ABD nightmare last night!!!*
> 
> Before every WDW trip I have a dream about some part of the trip going wrong.  Don't know why but it always occurs so I just chalk it up to part of my pre-trip planning instead of worrying about it.
> 
> Last night I dreamed that I was at the Social Security Administration office with my grandfather (although it wasn't my grandfather and on top of that my grandfathers have been dead for over 35 years) trying to get a replacement card for him and it was taking way too long.  Time was ticking away and I hadn't packed yet so I called my Mom to pack for me and I would meet her at the airport for our flight to California.
> 
> When I get to the airport (not even an airport I recognize) my Mom hasn't packed anything that I need for the trip and I start to have a "Diva" moment about having to buy new sun glasses and shoes and I was never going to be able to find underwear I like at the last minute.
> 
> So, all is well with the world.  Let the real packing begin!!!



Beat you to it.  Mine was Jeri kept asking me where things were and where we were going to eat and I kept say I don't know, I don't know, I don't know.  I had NO PLAN!  and no camera.  My nightmare is I have no plan.  I'm not sure what that says about me.  It might say b-o-r-i-n-g.  Is my next nightmare that I can't find my spreadsheet?  Oh, the horror! 

We've just decided to go with the flow on food and wine since the details, as we've all noticed, are a bit lacking to say the least. 


So for the past two days I've had:

What Time Is It?
Summertime
It's Our Vacation
What Time Is It?
Partytime - That's Right Say It Loud

Stuck in my head.  Thanks High School Musical!


----------



## MatthewT212

Does anyone plan on taking the Warner Brothers Studio Tour on Monday, April 19th in the AM?

Travel plans fell through for Miguel and I and its looking very $$$ to get there.  I hate to forfeit the tour (and lose the money).  Unfortunately renting a car is not an option for us.

Any ideas would be HIGHLY appreciated...

Matthew


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Do I want to ask about the nightmare before PCC 1.0?


 
I can't remember what PCC 1.0 was - I have a tendency to forget my dreams soon afterwards - but I can assure you it was *not* a Titanic dream


----------



## aspen37

6

6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon

6 The U.S. Army radio call sign of a company or battalion commander

6 MI6, United Kingdom external security agency

6 V6 engine

6 Number Six (Battlestar Galactica), a character in the television series Battlestar Galactica

6 Days until our Adventure begins

6


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> I was hoping that you would make a special guest appearance!





ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Oh, my.  Does Don have a fan club??



Ummm. Yeah. Of course HE DOES!!! He's Don for heaven's sake! 




Tonya2426 said:


> Just got back from UPS on my "secret" mission of dispatching some ABD Flatties to two "secret" locations across America to begin our Adventure!!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

aspen37 said:


> 6 Number Six (Battlestar Galactica), a character in the television series Battlestar Galactica
> 
> 6 Days until our Adventure begins
> 
> 6



Great countdown Anna   DH was surfing I Robot yesterday and we noticed that one of the FBI agents was "The Chief"  going on this Adventure with BSG and Firefly fans!   

Sorry to hear of your hiccup Matthew 

Champagne dreams from here on folks! I've *got* to get that luggage out today! 

cheers,


----------



## slapwhitey

We leave this friday and have yet to start packing. Not sure if I should be  or 

Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Hey everyone.  

I don't think Don realizes that y'all already know he's coming for breakfast with the rest of us "special" folks.....  

If it does rain, be advised that DL currently has these extremely cute and extremely compact umbrellas as part of their 55th Anniversary merchandise.  I still have to buy one....

Tom is right, we still are in the dark about Food and Wine schedules.  In fact, one famous chef wasn't even allowed to tell me which weekend he was appearing, even though Karen seems to miraculously know his schedule.  

Hey Karen - dish where you got your info!!!!


----------



## corky441

slapwhitey said:


> We leave this friday and have yet to start packing. Not sure if I should be  or
> 
> Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight.



We leave Saturday - I'm in "pile" mode right now. 

    warm, cool, cold, rainy weather piles
    maybe pile
    carry-on luggage pile
    shoes pile
    paperwork pile

  I HATE packing


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> We leave Saturday - I'm in "pile" mode right now.
> 
> warm, cool, cold, rainy weather piles
> maybe pile
> carry-on luggage pile
> shoes pile
> paperwork pile
> 
> I HATE packing



Which is why you need a personal valet.....


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Keep in mind that simple light layering works well here in So. Cal.   A light tank top goes far to improve warmth.  For women, you can do crops with the right tops and be warm.  I honestly think we are going to going up and down for about another week.  It';s in the 80s today, but the night low of 50's is pretty consistent.

Oh - and shade really actually works here.

On the plus side - DL makes really great sweatshirt designs....  Better than the regular tops.


----------



## skunkvette

slapwhitey said:


> We leave this friday and have yet to start packing. Not sure if I should be  or
> 
> Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight.



We leave Friday at 4:30AM, so we have to be totally ready by Thursday night.

Piles have been made, documents have been sorted, new DVDs have been purchased for the flight out and the Ipods are loaded.

Still need to stop in at the bank to "fill up".

I did just stop at the Best Buy for a new battery and memory stick for the camera - don't want to miss anything!


----------



## Dodie

We don't leave til Monday morning (4:45 a.m.!!!), so I'm just in pile mode myself too. I need to do some laundry between now and then and make sure all of the electronics are all charged up.

That said, Phillip will pack on Sunday night and not forget anything. I will have 4 lists and pack on Saturday and I will be the one with something missing. 

And now for the bummer: I started to get a sore throat yesterday. I had thought it was from screaming at the ball game on Monday night, but, alas, as of this morning, that is NOT the case. I think I'm going to need antibiotics.  My doctor isn't in on Wednesdays, so I have an appointment first thing in the morning. I just want to make sure it's not strep and get started on antibiotics if I need them and maybe a decongestant so I'm not miserable on the cross-country flight. Once I get there, even if I'm still sick, adrenalin will take over and all will be fine!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

We fly out early Sunday morning so we have to start the drive to the airport (3.5 hours away) in the middle of the night on Saturday.  The suitcases are out but they are still empty at this point.  

It drives Jennifer crazy the way I pack as I will pack in like 5 minutes not too long before we leave.  She is much more of a "planner" than I am when it comes to packing.    Oh well, as long as nothing *too *important is forgotten.  

- Bill


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

FYI - Just got this news update.  This will be going on at the Anaheim Convention Center the last weekend you are there.  You may see some of the trickle down effect from it...

http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com...tar-wars-director-appearing-in-anaheim/40301/


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> We don't leave til Monday morning (4:45 a.m.!!!), so I'm just in pile mode myself too. I need to do some laundry between now and then and make sure all of the electronics are all charged up.
> 
> That said, Phillip will pack on Sunday night and not forget anything. I will have 4 lists and pack on Saturday and I will be the one with something missing.
> 
> *And now for the bummer: I started to get a sore throat yesterday*. I had thought it was from screaming at the ball game on Monday night, but, alas, as of this morning, that is NOT the case. I think I'm going to need antibiotics.  My doctor isn't in on Wednesdays, so I have an appointment first thing in the morning. I just want to make sure it's not strep and get started on antibiotics if I need them and maybe a decongestant so I'm not miserable on the cross-country flight. Once I get there, even if I'm still sick, adrenalin will take over and all will be fine!



Sorry to hear that Dodie but if it offers any hope, I started with a sore throat a week or so ago and it lasted about 36 hours. Hopefully you experience the same shortness of ill that I had. 

Good trip to everyone!


----------



## stenogoddess

slapwhitey said:


> We leave this friday and have yet to start packing. Not sure if I should be  or
> 
> Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight.



BE 



Dodie said:


> And now for the bummer: I started to get a sore throat yesterday. I had thought it was from screaming at the ball game on Monday night, but, alas, as of this morning, that is NOT the case. I think I'm going to need antibiotics.  My doctor isn't in on Wednesdays, so I have an appointment first thing in the morning. I just want to make sure it's not strep and get started on antibiotics if I need them and maybe a decongestant so I'm not miserable on the cross-country flight. Once I get there, even if I'm still sick, adrenalin will take over and all will be fine!



NNNNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sick is NOT ALLOWED!  Feel better at once!



DisneyTaylors said:


> It drives Jennifer crazy the way I pack as I will pack in like 5 minutes not too long before we leave.  She is much more of a "planner" than I am when it comes to packing.    Oh well, as long as nothing *too *important is forgotten.
> 
> - Bill



That is exactly what Jeri does to me too.  I'm rushing around packing pulling things out, ironing, while Jeri watches the TV.  He waits right up until the point where I'm about to take the Lord's name in vain before he packs.  That's the great thing about hardwood floors.  He can tell from how loud my footsteps are getting upstairs how long he can continue to push it.  Then he likes to pack everything he owns, which I tell him is not actually packing but bringing all of his clothes onto the bed so that I will sort them.  Then we have loving, tender coversations that go like, where in the bloody hell do you think you're going, you  know we are going on the plane right, you can't bring all of this carp, why are your shoes so flipping big, then it goes straight to @#$@#$!@#@.  Yep, our love is still going strong after 13 years! 

Todd - I so need a valet!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

stenogoddess said:


> That is exactly what Jeri does to me too.  I'm rushing around packing pulling things out, ironing, while Jeri watches the TV.  He waits right up until the point where I'm about to take the Lord's name in vain before he packs.  That's the great thing about hardwood floors.  He can tell from how loud my footsteps are getting upstairs how long he can continue to push it.  Then he likes to pack everything he owns, which I tell him is not actually packing but bringing all of his clothes onto the bed so that I will sort them.  Then we have loving, tender coversations that go like, where in the bloody hell do you think you're going, you  know we are going on the plane right, you can't bring all of this carp, why are your shoes so flipping big, then it goes straight to @#$@#$!@#@.  Yep, our love is still going strong after 13 years!



  

- Bill


----------



## DisneyTaylors

slapwhitey said:


> We leave this friday and have yet to start packing. Not sure if I should be  or



Be  now because we will all be  when we are packing at the end of this adventure.

- Bill


----------



## georgemoe

stenogoddess said:


> That is exactly what Jeri does to me too.  I'm rushing around packing pulling things out, ironing, while Jeri watches the TV.  He waits right up until the point where I'm about to take the Lord's name in vain before he packs.  That's the great thing about hardwood floors.  He can tell from how loud my footsteps are getting upstairs how long he can continue to push it.  Then he likes to pack everything he owns, which I tell him is not actually packing but bringing all of his clothes onto the bed so that I will sort them.  Then we have loving, tender coversations that go like, where in the bloody hell do you think you're going, you  know we are going on the plane right, you can't bring all of this carp, why are your shoes so flipping big, then it goes straight to @#$@#$!@#@.  Yep, our love is still going strong after 13 years!
> 
> Todd - I so need a valet!



Poor Jeri. I'm not believing a word of it. 

Hi Lauren!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Which is why you need a personal valet.....




You mean you didn't get the application I sent  - the Horror 

I thought you weren't interested in the job since I hadn't heard back from you. What a shame - I've already given away that extra ticket too


----------



## corky441

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> FYI - Just got this news update.  This will be going on at the Anaheim Convention Center the last weekend you are there.  You may see some of the trickle down effect from it...
> 
> http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com...tar-wars-director-appearing-in-anaheim/40301/




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 30,000 people possibly attending - thank goodness we get fastpasses


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> We don't leave til Monday morning (4:45 a.m.!!!), so I'm just in pile mode myself too. I need to do some laundry between now and then and make sure all of the electronics are all charged up.
> 
> That said, Phillip will pack on Sunday night and not forget anything. I will have 4 lists and pack on Saturday and I will be the one with something missing.
> 
> And now for the bummer: I started to get a sore throat yesterday. I had thought it was from screaming at the ball game on Monday night, but, alas, as of this morning, that is NOT the case. I think I'm going to need antibiotics.  My doctor isn't in on Wednesdays, so I have an appointment first thing in the morning. I just want to make sure it's not strep and get started on antibiotics if I need them and maybe a decongestant so I'm not miserable on the cross-country flight. Once I get there, even if I'm still sick, adrenalin will take over and all will be fine!



 *Dodie - 

Sicknesses are forbidden on Podcast adventures 

 I suggest Whiskey & Honey for that poor sore throat  & light on the honey


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> FYI - Just got this news update.  This will be going on at the Anaheim Convention Center the last weekend you are there.  You may see some of the trickle down effect from it...
> 
> http://ocresort.freedomblogging.com...tar-wars-director-appearing-in-anaheim/40301/



To heck with Food & Wine at DCA...I'm gonna go to this instead.


----------



## slapwhitey

skunkvette said:


> We leave Friday at 4:30AM, so we have to be totally ready by Thursday night.
> 
> Piles have been made, documents have been sorted, new DVDs have been purchased for the flight out and the Ipods are loaded.
> 
> Still need to stop in at the bank to "fill up".
> 
> I did just stop at the Best Buy for a new battery and memory stick for the camera - don't want to miss anything!



I have to check my memory card as well. We already "filled up" at the bank but may need to top it off yet.

Frank, are you packing your new Redskins jersey?? Don't get me started!!


----------



## kab407

Two more days
Two more days
I need to survive two more days!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> And now for the bummer: I started to get a sore throat yesterday. I had thought it was from screaming at the ball game on Monday night, but, alas, as of this morning, that is NOT the case. I think I'm going to need antibiotics.  My doctor isn't in on Wednesdays, so I have an appointment first thing in the morning. I just want to make sure it's not strep and get started on antibiotics if I need them and maybe a decongestant so I'm not miserable on the cross-country flight. Once I get there, even if I'm still sick, adrenalin will take over and all will be fine!





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Get thee well!


----------



## kab407

I'm glad I only have to pack for myself.

I do have the pile system well in effect.  With the long range forcast, it looks like it's going to be a mix with the rain jacket tossed it. Final pack won't happen til Saturday night. It's the electronics stuff that always messes me up.. More then once I've had to stop at the nearest Verizon store to buy a charger or something.  

I'm flying out 7AM Sunday morning. I have no plans for Sunday once I get there.  I'll most likely just explore the Highlands area. Odds are I'll be crashing rather early.  If you are around and want to get together, let me know.  I'll PM you my cell number.

I can't believe it's finally here!


----------



## skunkvette

slapwhitey said:


> I have to check my memory card as well. We already "filled up" at the bank but may need to top it off yet.
> 
> Frank, are you packing your new Redskins jersey?? Don't get me started!!



Thanks for the reminder Chris. Green #5 jerseys are on sale here! Just makes it easier for Cathy's 'Boys this year. 

When are you and Tracey coming down to see the Phils? We need to discuss.

1.25 days of work left!


----------



## slapwhitey

skunkvette said:


> Thanks for the reminder Chris. Green #5 jerseys are on sale here! Just makes it easier for Cathy's 'Boys this year.
> 
> When are you and Tracey coming down to see the Phils? We need to discuss.
> 
> 1.25 days of work left!



If I can ever get down for an Eagles game I'm all over it. We'll look at this year again. Last couple didn't work out as far as schedule. Then the hard part is tickets. We'll definitely chat.

I have about 1.75 days left (gotta leave early on friday).


----------



## skunkvette

slapwhitey said:


> If I can ever get down for an Eagles game I'm all over it. We'll look at this year again. Last couple didn't work out as far as schedule. Then the hard part is tickets. We'll definitely chat.
> 
> I have about 1.75 days left (gotta leave early on friday).



We will talk next week. 

Have a safe journey everyone.

Hey, does anyone know if Kevin is going to throw out one more teaser for old time's sake?


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Two more days
> Two more days
> I need to survive two more days!



I heard THAT! Ditto!

By the way...

*Happy Birthday, Kathy* (kab407, AKA DIS BFF)*!!!*

    

(I think she thought it might pass by without anyone noticing.)


----------



## tmli

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!!!


----------



## corky441

Happy Birthday Kathy -


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Happy Birthday Kathy!

- Bill


----------



## jmccormick

Happy Birthday Kathy


----------



## kab407

Thank you all for the Birthday Wishes!

Looking forward to celebrating it next week along with Kevin and Walter's!


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> I've already given away that extra ticket too



That's not even funny.

Get well Dodie.

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!!


----------



## spokanemom

Happy Birthday Kathy!!

No one else is allowed to get sick.  

I have lists and I have thrown a couple of things in the suitcase, but I will not pack until Sunday night.  History has shown that if I pack too early, I will think that I have already packed something when in fact, I have not.  

I only have to show up at work for two more days until I can officially call it vacation.  

My eye no longer makes me look like Quasimodo.  And after the 3rd trip to the doctor, it was determined that yes, I did have a cut on my eye, but I also have allergies which is causing the redness & swelling.  Cute.  I promise to use my Visine Allergy drops, otherwise, I will look like a deranged Muppet.

Happy Wednesday to you all!  Off to make dinner for those I am leaving behind...


----------



## tardis1029

OK... WE ARE ALL PACKED !!  I think? Who cares we can always fill in when we get there. 2 more work days....  Can't wait to finally meet everybody.To all a safe trip.

Happy birthday Kathy


----------



## corky441

Congrats Micki, I think you win first place in the packing game. 
I have moved beyond "pile" stage and now have the suitcases open on the bed in the spare bedroom.
Now if I could get a Weather forecast that doesn't change hourly, I'd be all set. ;-)


----------



## stenogoddess

tardis1029 said:


> OK... WE ARE ALL PACKED !!  I think? Who cares we can always fill in when we get there. 2 more work days....  Can't wait to finally meet everybody.To all a safe trip.
> 
> Happy birthday Kathy


----------



## jmccormick

I recall that a few of us are doing the 5-hour WB tour on Monday 4/12.  Because of some other things we are looking to do, I'll have a car that day and should have at least two empty seats for the ride over and back.  Just let me know.


----------



## macman752

Happy Birthday Kathy!

1.5 days of work left for us. Pack the suitcases over the weekend then head to the airport on Monday morning.

To all who are beginning their travels over the next few days, please do so with care.

See everyone soon.


----------



## Circusgirl

Happy Trails all you soon travelers!  

I'm leaving latest in the line-up, as I'm not leaving until early Tuesday morning.  I'll be staying two nights after the trip.  I decided it would be 
too difficult to move from the trip into real life immediately, so I have two buffer days at the Grand Californian before I have to contemplate leaving the bubble.

I'll be in trip prep mode tomorrow with final shopping for camera bits and pieces and then a start of packing. 

I can hardly believe that the moment is here.


----------



## aspen37

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!!

I was finished packing on Sunday. The only thing that needs in my backpack is my phone, computer and the cords. I have been cleaning my house because a friend is coming over tomorrow and then I leave for Denver around 11:00 MST on Friday.
I have all of Buddy's stuff together for my friend that will be watching him while I'm gone. I think I'm about done with everything! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Happy Birthday Kathy !!!!!!

We will indeed celebrate when we see you this week.  


Things have been hectic around here lately and I haven't been on the boards in months, but we are coming.  I'm really looking forward to this trip.  I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy !!!!!!
> 
> We will indeed celebrate when we see you this week.
> 
> 
> Things have been hectic around here lately and I haven't been on the boards in months, but we are coming.  I'm really looking forward to this trip.  I can't wait to see everyone again.



*SUSAN!!!!*

Whatcha do?  Run off and get married??? 

Looking forward to seeing you and Jason next week.  Have a safe trip.  Give J-Kim a kiss for me.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> *SUSAN!!!!*
> 
> Whatcha do?  Run off and get married???
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and Jason next week.  Have a safe trip.  Give J-Kim a kiss for me.



Not yet, few more months to go.  

Having some family issues...will discuss when I see you.

We are leaving in the morning....woohoo !!!!      I am ready for some FUN and GOOD FRIENDS !!


----------



## winotracy

We arrived in Las Vegas yesterday to a little drama.  Seems that somewhere between Milwaukee security and here I have lost my ID.  I spent much of the afternoon yesterday filing reports with every agency/company we came in contact with yesterday to see if it was turned in.  Most said to check again today.  We are supposed to fly to California tomorrow.  TSA assured me I'll be able to fly it will just take more time with security.  Can't wait to see everyone in less than a week!


----------



## Dodie

Couldn't get into the doctor - so I saw a nurse practioner here at work this morning. I am so loaded up with meds now that I feel like a walking pharmacy. Mucinex. Sudafed and Afrin for the flight. She says it's a viral thing that's turning bacterial for some people, so she also gave me an antibiotic in case things change while I'm gone. 

However , I believe that I am actually allergic to what she gave me - or at least that I shouldn't take it. I am allergic to erythromycin and she gave me azithromycin (Z-Pak). I asked her specifically - "Can I take that since I'm allergic to erythromycin?" Her answer was an emphatic yes.  It still sounded fishy to me, so I checked on drugs.com when I got back to my desk and the very first sentence says that "individuals who have had an allergic reaction to erythromycin should not take azithromycin."

I'm headed back down there for something else. Hopefully I won't need it regardless, but jeesh. I shouldn't have to figure this out myself.

I am just going to *will myself well*. I've waited for this trip for a year. I am not going to let the potential of painful ears get me down! I'm sure once we get there, the excitement will override any symptoms anyway!


----------



## MerriePoppins

winotracy said:


> We arrived in Las Vegas yesterday to a little drama.  Seems that somewhere between Milwaukee security and here I have lost my ID.  I spent much of the afternoon yesterday filing reports with every agency/company we came in contact with yesterday to see if it was turned in.  Most said to check again today.  We are supposed to fly to California tomorrow.  TSA assured me I'll be able to fly it will just take more time with security.  Can't wait to see everyone in less than a week!



Well.....of course.....YOU have drama !!!!



staying tuned.................................


----------



## tickledtink33

MerriePoppins said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy !!!!!!
> 
> We will indeed celebrate when we see you this week.
> 
> 
> Things have been hectic around here lately and I haven't been on the boards in months, but we are coming.  I'm really looking forward to this trip.  I can't wait to see everyone again.



Hi Susan!


----------



## aspen37

Hi Susan! 

Dodie, I hope you start feeling better soon.  That's scary that she told you to take the meds! That could kill someone. 

Tracy, I hope someone turns your ID in. I'm always worried I might lose my ID in the airport. Have a great time in Las Vegas.


----------



## klam_chowder

Happy Birthday Kathy 

 Dodie, glad you got meds - take care 



MerriePoppins said:


> Things have been hectic around here lately and I haven't been on the boards in months, but we are coming.  I'm really looking forward to this trip.  I can't wait to see everyone again.  [/SIZE]



there you are!   We on this thread were wondering how you two   were doing!  



winotracy said:


> TSA assured me I'll be able to fly it will just take more time with security.  Can't wait to see everyone in less than a week!



 At least you know you can get to LA  

And Nancy...not holding out on you grrl but you know how it goes: If I tell you, then I have to...   or I can't find the blog again   And if I'm wrong...you should know not to believe what you read on the Internet 

  to all those who are packed and ready to go  

 safe travels, all 



cheers,


----------



## MerriePoppins

aspen37 said:


> Hi Susan!
> 
> Dodie, I hope you start feeling better soon.  That's scary that she told you to take the meds! That could kill someone.
> 
> Tracy, I hope someone turns your ID in. I'm always worried I might lose my ID in the airport. Have a great time in Las Vegas.



Hi Anna 

See ya soon


----------



## Dodie

Susan! It's great to see you. If you go back through the thread you'll notice that we've been asking/wondering about you and Jason!


----------



## MerriePoppins

aspen37 said:


> Hi Susan!
> 
> Dodie, I hope you start feeling better soon.  That's scary that she told you to take the meds! That could kill someone.
> 
> Tracy, I hope someone turns your ID in. I'm always worried I might lose my ID in the airport. Have a great time in Las Vegas.





klam_chowder said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy
> 
> Dodie, glad you got meds - take care
> 
> 
> 
> there you are!   We on this thread were wondering how you two   were doing!
> 
> 
> 
> At least you know you can get to LA
> 
> And Nancy...not holding out on you grrl but you know how it goes: If I tell you, then I have to...   or I can't find the blog again   And if I'm wrong...you should know not to believe what you read on the Internet
> 
> to all those who are packed and ready to go
> 
> safe travels, all
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,



We are doing great !!  Just have been really busy with family, house, and wedding plans.  I know we've been MIA around here, but we are so ready for this trip.


----------



## kab407

Tracy- I hope everything works out for you and your ID does turn up.  Between attempting to travel and having to replace it when you get home, major hassles.   

Does TSA do strip searches and body cavity checks? 

Dodie - you work for a major pharma company and they don't know about drug allergies?  Seriously, I hope you feel better soon.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone next week!


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Does TSA do strip searches and body cavity checks?



I hear plotting.


----------



## corky441

winotracy said:


> We arrived in Las Vegas yesterday to a little drama.  Seems that somewhere between Milwaukee security and here I have lost my ID.  I spent much of the afternoon yesterday filing reports with every agency/company we came in contact with yesterday to see if it was turned in.  Most said to check again today.  We are supposed to fly to California tomorrow.  TSA assured me I'll be able to fly it will just take more time with security.  Can't wait to see everyone in less than a week!



 I can't begin to imagine that happening. I'm always so on edge with airport security - having my ID misplaced would put right over the edge.

Have a safe and "uneventful" trip to CA -


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I hear plotting.



NEVER!

Remember, I am the sweet and innocent one.  It's my BFF who is the trouble maker!  Gotta watch those Indy gals.


----------



## shellabell

I went on the Backstage Magic ABD last December. It was so much fun we booked again for this October. We had rain half the trip and it was still great. Michael and Jaime were our guides and were terrific; though I am sure all of them are great. Hope you all have a safe, wonderful trip!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> We don't leave til Monday morning (4:45 a.m.!!!), so I'm just in pile mode myself too. I need to do some laundry between now and then and make sure all of the electronics are all charged up.
> 
> That said, Phillip will pack on Sunday night and not forget anything. I will have 4 lists and pack on Saturday and I will be the one with something missing.
> 
> And now for the bummer: I started to get a sore throat yesterday. I had thought it was from screaming at the ball game on Monday night, but, alas, as of this morning, that is NOT the case. I think I'm going to need antibiotics.  My doctor isn't in on Wednesdays, so I have an appointment first thing in the morning. I just want to make sure it's not strep and get started on antibiotics if I need them and maybe a decongestant so I'm not miserable on the cross-country flight. Once I get there, even if I'm still sick, adrenalin will take over and all will be fine!



OMG Dodie I am so sorry to hear this. Here's hoping it is not what I had and that you can get over the worst of it before your flight out!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Dodie said:


> Susan! It's great to see you. If you go back through the thread you'll notice that we've been asking/wondering about you and Jason!



Hi Dodie !
I'll do that...and thanks for asking about us.  It's just been very, very hectic.  
Hope you feel better and FAST !!!  See you soon!


----------



## katscradle

winotracy said:


> We arrived in Las Vegas yesterday to a little drama.  Seems that somewhere between Milwaukee security and here I have lost my ID.  I spent much of the afternoon yesterday filing reports with every agency/company we came in contact with yesterday to see if it was turned in.  Most said to check again today.  We are supposed to fly to California tomorrow.  TSA assured me I'll be able to fly it will just take more time with security.  Can't wait to see everyone in less than a week!




Yikes, I hope it gets turned in. I would be in panic mode! 
See you soon!


----------



## katscradle

Happy Belated Birthday Kathy!

I did wish you a happy birthday via FB yesterday so not really late!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Here's  so that:

Dodie feels better

Tracy gets her ID back

Everyone has a safe trip to California​
I SO need this vacation and cannot wait to get this last day and a half of work out of the way.  

- Will


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyTaylors said:


> I SO need this vacation and cannot wait to get this last day and a half of work out of the way.
> 
> - *Will*



You DO need a vacation.


----------



## kab407

DisneyTaylors said:


> I SO need this vacation and cannot wait to get this last day and a half of work out of the way.
> 
> - Will



AMEN!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> You DO need a vacation.





Sorry about that.  I live a double life and I go by Will at work.  Confuses me half the time.  

*- Bill*


----------



## macman752

DisneyTaylors said:


> Sorry about that.  I live a double life and I go by Will at work.  Confuses me half the time.
> 
> *- Bill*



Is it because at your place of employment there is but one person named Bill?


----------



## Dodie

Since two platoons of the army of ABD flatties are scheduled to arrive at various points across the country today, I think it's time for us to open a thread on the Podcast Board for *Live Photos and Updates from the DIS Backstage Magic ABD Trip*. Several of us have Facebook and the ability to post pictures quickly and we have lots of friends who are willing to link to those pictures.

Now we just need someone to start it. Anyone in particular feel the need to do so? I know that one of the flattie platoons has arrived at its destination in Colorado and, according to UPS, a second platoon is inside the front storm door of a certain house in Indianapolis. 

By the way - there will be more flatties on this trip than there will be actual adventurers. I hope some of you with smart phones and a Facebook account are willing to take on some flattie responsibilities once we reach California!

Oh - and - TONYA ROCKS!!! (and I think I need a Cricut).


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Since two platoons of the army of ABD flatties are scheduled to arrive at various points across the country today, I think it's time for us to open a thread on the Podcast Board for *Live Photos and Updates from the DIS Backstage Magic ABD Trip*. Several of us have Facebook and the ability to post pictures quickly and we have lots of friends who are willing to link to those pictures.
> 
> Now we just need someone to start it. Anyone in particular feel the need to do so? I know that one of the flattie platoons has arrived at its destination in Colorado and, according to UPS, a second platoon is inside the front storm door of a certain house in Indianapolis.
> 
> By the way - there will be more flatties on this trip than there will be actual adventurers. I hope some of you with smart phones and a Facebook account are willing to take on some flattie responsibilities once we reach California!
> 
> Oh - and - TONYA ROCKS!!! (and I think I need a Cricut).



You know I'll help!  Who knows what trouble a certain First Sargeant will get into when left with me for an afternoon.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> You know I'll help!  Who knows what trouble a certain First Sargeant will get into when left with me for an afternoon.



Down, Kitty. Down!


----------



## Dodie

I think I'll just start the thread. You know folks will pop on there with lots of comments in the next few days, but that's okay. At least it will be there as the flatties start to have their fun.

Any objections?

Good.


----------



## Tonya2426

I'm sooo excited the first wave of Flatties have arrived at their destinations!!!!  

This is how the ABD Flatties will work.  There are roughly 48 Flatties all attired in undies and shoes.  They will have different outfits for different days, as we see fit.  

This is where our fellow ABD Adventurers come in - we need your help.    Dodie, Anna and I will distribute the Flatties to those who are willing, able, and shanghaied in to participating each morning - probably at breakfast or the night before.  You can take as many pictures of the Flatties as you want in as many various locations as you choose.  If you want to trade Flatties with someone during the day, then have at it.  There are no hard and fast rules.  The goal is to have fun with our DIS friends who weren't able to join us on the trip.  Some Flatties will get more picture time than others - it is inevitable - but the goal is that each Flattie will see a little bit of our ABD trip.


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I think I'll just start the thread. You know folks will pop on there with lots of comments in the next few days, but that's okay. At least it will be there as the flatties start to have their fun.
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> Good.


 
works for me


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm sooo excited the first wave of Flatties have arrived at their destinations!!!!
> 
> This is how the ABD Flatties will work.  There are roughly 48 Flatties all attired in undies and shoes.  They will have different outfits for different days, as we see fit.
> 
> This is where our fellow ABD Adventurers come in - we need your help.    Dodie, Anna and I will distribute the Flatties to those who are willing, able, and shanghaied in to participating each morning - probably at breakfast or the night before.  You can take as many pictures of the Flatties as you want in as many various locations as you choose.  If you want to trade Flatties with someone during the day, then have at it.  There are no hard and fast rules.  The goal is to have fun with our DIS friends who weren't able to join us on the trip.  Some Flatties will get more picture time than others - it is inevitable - but the goal is that each Flattie will see a little bit of our ABD trip.



My head is going to explode.


----------



## Dodie

The thread has been started. Someone should go ahead and post Anna's flattie platoon photo from Facebook! I'll post mine tonight when I get home and get them out of the package!

Let the FUN begin!



DisneyKevin said:


> My head is going to explode.



Those poor guides aren't going to know what's hit them!


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm sooo excited the first wave of Flatties have arrived at their destinations!!!!
> 
> This is how the ABD Flatties will work.  There are roughly 48 Flatties all attired in undies and shoes.  They will have different outfits for different days, as we see fit.
> 
> This is where our fellow ABD Adventurers come in - we need your help.    Dodie, Anna and I will distribute the Flatties to those who are willing, able, and shanghaied in to participating each morning - probably at breakfast or the night before.  You can take as many pictures of the Flatties as you want in as many various locations as you choose.  If you want to trade Flatties with someone during the day, then have at it.  There are no hard and fast rules.  The goal is to have fun with our DIS friends who weren't able to join us on the trip.  Some Flatties will get more picture time than others - it is inevitable - but the goal is that each Flattie will see a little bit of our ABD trip.



IN!



DisneyKevin said:


> My head is going to explode.





Does ABD have any idea what they are facing come Tuesday night?!?!?!   

We can play name the Flattie Tuesday Night as part of our Evening Mixer!


----------



## PrincessSharon

I haven't been keeping up with the thread, shame on me. 

Happy belated birthday to Linda, Kevin and Kathy!  

Hope everyone who's been sick is feeling much better! I've got a nagging cough that just won't go away. 

I leave on Saturday morning and am not even to the "pile" stage.  That's so not like me.  I am usually all packed a week before I leave!  I've been too busy to do it! 

And a while back everyone was posting photos of themselves so we'd recognize each other.  Here's me with my favorite character at Goofy's Kitchen.






And I have to say I love the Flatties idea!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

DisneyTaylors said:


> Here's  so that:
> 
> Dodie feels better
> 
> Tracy gets her ID back
> 
> Everyone has a safe trip to California​
> I SO need this vacation and cannot wait to get this last day and a half of work out of the way.
> 
> -* Will*



  There's actually a funny sorry behind the people at Bill's work calling him *Will*.  When he first started there as a contract employee, people started calling him Will without actually asking what he preferred to be called.  He was so polite and new, he didn't want to be rude and correct them.  Even when he became full time it was too late.  The name Will stuck at work.  But, everyone that knows him in "real" life calls him *Bill*.   It got really confusing when DS9 was born.  He's a Junior and we actually *DO* call him Will.  The first time when "little" Will was old enough to remember going to Daddy's work, people were calling Daddy Will and he would answer.  Yes, he was very confused.  

*BILL* and I can't wait to finally meet y'all on Tuesday.  I am sure we will see some of you early arrivers around the hotel on Sunday and Monday too.  

*Have a safe flight everyone!* 

 Jennifer


----------



## slapwhitey

jmccormick said:


> I recall that a few of us are doing the 5-hour WB tour on Monday 4/12.  Because of some other things we are looking to do, I'll have a car that day and should have at least two empty seats for the ride over and back.  Just let me know.



We are going on that tour as well. We were planning to just hop in a cab as it seems relatively nearby. If room is still available a lift would be greatly appreciated but if you're full no harm done. We'll see you at WB.

Chris


----------



## tickledtink33

kab407 said:


> You know I'll help!  Who knows what trouble a certain First Sargeant will get into when left with me for an afternoon.



Especially since his outfit will be sparkly.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

macman752 said:


> Is it because at your place of employment there is but one person named Bill?



  

So true!  

- Bill


----------



## corky441

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm sooo excited the first wave of Flatties have arrived at their destinations!!!!
> 
> This is how the ABD Flatties will work.  There are roughly 48 Flatties all attired in undies and shoes.  They will have different outfits for different days, as we see fit.
> 
> This is where our fellow ABD Adventurers come in - we need your help.    Dodie, Anna and I will distribute the Flatties to those who are willing, able, and shanghaied in to participating each morning - probably at breakfast or the night before.  You can take as many pictures of the Flatties as you want in as many various locations as you choose.  If you want to trade Flatties with someone during the day, then have at it.  There are no hard and fast rules.  The goal is to have fun with our DIS friends who weren't able to join us on the trip.  Some Flatties will get more picture time than others - it is inevitable - but the goal is that each Flattie will see a little bit of our ABD trip.



I'd be most happy to assist with the "Flattie Brigade"

I don't have a smartphone, but I will have my little Sony cybershot camera with me with a memory card - I'll have my laptop with me too ( yes I have workto do while I'm there ) I will be able to download the memory card to my Photobucket account and then post to the boards if that will work.

This sounds like fun - i can't remember the last time I got to play with "paper dolls"  -


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Since two platoons of the army of ABD flatties are scheduled to arrive at various points across the country today, I think it's time for us to open a thread on the Podcast Board for *Live Photos and Updates from the DIS Backstage Magic ABD Trip*. Several of us have Facebook and the ability to post pictures quickly and we have lots of friends who are willing to link to those pictures.
> 
> Now we just need someone to start it. Anyone in particular feel the need to do so? I know that one of the flattie platoons has arrived at its destination in Colorado and, according to UPS, a second platoon is inside the front storm door of a certain house in Indianapolis.
> 
> By the way - there will be more flatties on this trip than there will be actual adventurers. I hope some of you with smart phones and a Facebook account are willing to take on some flattie responsibilities once we reach California!
> 
> Oh - and - TONYA ROCKS!!! (and I think I need a Cricut).



TONYA ROCKS!!! 

I agree 100%


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm sooo excited the first wave of Flatties have arrived at their destinations!!!!
> 
> This is how the ABD Flatties will work.  There are roughly 48 Flatties all attired in undies and shoes.  They will have different outfits for different days, as we see fit.
> 
> This is where our fellow ABD Adventurers come in - we need your help.    Dodie, Anna and I will distribute the Flatties to those who are willing, able, and shanghaied in to participating each morning - probably at breakfast or the night before.  You can take as many pictures of the Flatties as you want in as many various locations as you choose.  If you want to trade Flatties with someone during the day, then have at it.  There are no hard and fast rules.  The goal is to have fun with our DIS friends who weren't able to join us on the trip.  Some Flatties will get more picture time than others - it is inevitable - but the goal is that each Flattie will see a little bit of our ABD trip.



Very cool and you know I am in and I am sure we can shanghaie John into helping!


----------



## spokanemom

Are any of you going to be around for chat tonight?  Just wondering if I should head home after work or go to Costco.


----------



## Dodie

If we do have chat tonight, I won't be there. I'm going to put my jammies on, drink some hot tea (with a shot of Jack Daniels in it Kathy), and try to get some rest - WILLING myself well!

Have fun!


----------



## tickledtink33

Didn't Kevin say that last weeks chat would be our last before the Adventure?


----------



## DisneyTaylors

tickledtink33 said:


> Didn't Kevin say that last weeks chat would be our last before the Adventure?



He came back later and said that Alex would be opening it up for us if we wanted to use it.  He said he wouldn't be able to join but we were free to.

- Bill


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> You know I'll help!  Who knows what trouble a certain First Sargeant will get into when left with me for an afternoon.





jeanigor said:


> Down, Kitty. Down!



Hopefully, not too much trouble...


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> Hopefully, not too much trouble...



That's my girl!


----------



## macman752

Dodie said:


> Since two platoons of the army of ABD flatties are scheduled to arrive at various points across the country today, I think it's time for us to open a thread on the Podcast Board for *Live Photos and Updates from the DIS Backstage Magic ABD Trip*. Several of us have Facebook and the ability to post pictures quickly and we have lots of friends who are willing to link to those pictures.
> 
> Now we just need someone to start it. Anyone in particular feel the need to do so? I know that one of the flattie platoons has arrived at its destination in Colorado and, according to UPS, a second platoon is inside the front storm door of a certain house in Indianapolis.
> 
> By the way - there will be more flatties on this trip than there will be actual adventurers. I hope some of you with smart phones and a Facebook account are willing to take on some flattie responsibilities once we reach California!
> 
> Oh - and - TONYA ROCKS!!! (and I think I need a Cricut).



Dodie,

   Sally and I will be happy to take a flattie or two along on the adventure. We don't do facebook but I will be uploading our iPhone pictures to my flickr feed at http://www.flickr.com/photos/dave33770

Please feel free to post this link on the thread you just opened.


----------



## spokanemom

spokanemom said:
			
		

> Are any of you going to be around for chat tonight?  Just wondering if I should head home after work or go to Costco.



So, no chat for me either. I got home to no power. We are having terrible wind storms and the power is out in various places all over the city. Thank goodness for my iPhone. I can at least have a little outside world for awhile, until my battery (that I forgot to charge at work) is dead. Sad.


----------



## jmccormick

slapwhitey said:


> We are going on that tour as well. We were planning to just hop in a cab as it seems relatively nearby. If room is still available a lift would be greatly appreciated but if you're full no harm done. We'll see you at WB.
> 
> Chris



You're in.  I've send you a private message with my phone number.  See you on the left coast.

Jim


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> Hopefully, not too much trouble...





Launchpad11B said:


> That's my girl!



We're going shopping!!!!


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> We're going shopping!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> We're going shopping!!!!



No more glittery shorts please!!


----------



## slapwhitey

Launchpad11B said:


> No more glittery shorts please!!



Does glitter come in camo?


----------



## jmccormick

Happy Birthday Kathy 
JIM and Linda


----------



## aspen37

Hi everyone! So I'm packed and ready to go. I have to work till 11:00am and then I'm off to Denver for a night then Vegas here I come.    

All of my flatties are ready to leave also.






I had to calm them down and put them to bed.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Snow White only had seven dwarfs.

Anna has a bed full.


----------



## columnwest

Hey everyone,  Greetings from Singapore!

You may be happy to learn that I did manage to escape Bangkok alive.  The riot police were moving into position outside our hotel just as we were leaving.  Great timing I guess, but I'm still bummed that the mega-malls (Bangkok has 2 of the world's 12 largest shopping malls, right next to each other, and for a sense of scale, the Mall of America ranks 15th) were all closed for security.

Singapore should make up for that though.  This place is amazing!  Singapore is the cleanest place I've ever been.  It is (I'm not exaggerating.) cleaner than Disney!  Of course, the fact that they'll beat you with a cane if you're caught littering may have something to do with it.   Oh, and chewing gum is illegal.  But aside from that, and the threats of corporal punishment, it's amazing!  Caught a break in the weather: instead of Africa-hot, it's only Florida-hot, about 90 degrees with scattered t-storms.  Not bad considering I'm within spitting distance of the equator.  (By the way, spitting in public here is a $1000 fine.) After these past two weeks in the tropics, California will seem downright arctic to me.


----------



## kab407

Have fun shopping Chris!  Safe travels back to the States.


See you Tuesday


----------



## kab407

3 meetings and 9.5 hours of office time are all that is separating me from vacation.

Happy Friday


----------



## tickledtink33

One more day of work and then I am off to WDW for 2 nights at BLT before heading to CA Monday morning.  I can't believe it is finally here!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tomorrow this time, we'll be waiting to board our plane!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning all! Dragged myself into work a bit late today. A good night's sleep (and some meds) seems to have made me feel a little less crummy. I'm glad we don't leave until Monday morning because I should be significantly better by then.

I have a mile long list of work things that MUST get done today, plus the list of personal things I need to attend to. 

The fact that I'm so  excited is overriding any illness or stress at this point!


----------



## slapwhitey

1 more hour of work, taking Ben for a "forgive us" lunch and then get ready to head to the airport. 

Tonight LAX, tomorrow Santa Monica!! California here we come.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

It's so cool to hear that everyone is actually geeting ready to head to CA.  It seems like yesterday that we hit double digits on the countdown and now here we are on the cusp of leaving.  I cannot wait for all of us to arrive in CA and to get to know each other better and get this adventure started.    Safe travels everyone!

- Bill


----------



## spokanemom

I am so happy to hear of everyone getting ready to begin their vacation.

I have 6.5 more hours of work.  

I have stuff to do now that I was not able to get done last night.  No power = no vacuuming, no dishwasher, no clothes washer and although I could have dusted, dusting by candle light is NOT my idea of fun.

It's my DH's birthday today.  I am more excited to work my last 6.5 hours than for his birthday today!  Poor DH...

Everyone have safe travels.  Have a wonderful weekend.  See you all Tuesday!


----------



## corky441

The furbabies and their treats, toys & blankets are at the kennel ( we tell them that they're going to camp  )

I just finished printing out our boarding passes for our flights tomorrow 

I have 4 hours of work left and then a quick stop to find a couple pairs of long pants to take - the nights sound like they will be quite cool.

when I get home I will make a few packing adjustments - nix the sundress - add long pants & a sweater, etc etc

Then a quick manicure & pedicure before settling down with a nice glass of Reisling. Of course I won't get to bed til later than I hope ( always happens )
then we have to get up super early - our cab to the airport arrives at 4:45am 

We land at Long Beach airport @ 12:45pm ( California time ) and then a hopefully short drive to Huntington Beach. 
Let the picture taking begin 

BTW - for those of you who might over-do it on your memory cards for your cameras - I have a 12 in 1 USB card reader and I will have my laptop with me. If worse comes to worse you're more than welcome to download your cards onto my computer to free up a card or two 

Everyone travel safe - 

See you all soon


----------



## Dodie

Our car for the airport leaves at 4:45 a.m. too, Marilee, only on Monday. Crazy! Our plane is scheduled to land at LAX at 8:35 a.m.  Our bodies are going to be so confused about the time, I have a feeling we'll be really tired at that point. (Neither of us is good at sleeping on the plane.) I'm hoping that we are lucky enough to get early check-in at the Renaissance. (Kevin requested it for us - reminding me that it's only a request, not a guarantee.)

I have about 4 hours left here at work today, then luckily I have the weekend to complete my tasks around the house and pack. I also plan to do some more "resting and drinking fluids."  

It's been said already, but it's almost hard to imagine that it's actually finally TIME for this to happen. After almost a year of planning and posting here, we will all actually be together in the same place by Tuesday evening for our welcome dinner.   I am *so *looking forward to seeing my dear friends who I already know and meeting those of you who I've not met previously.


----------



## spokanemom

It's only 10:30.  Oh this day is d   r   a   g   g   i   n   g!!!!

I want to be done with work.  I am hoping that once I am outta here, it will feel more like vacation has started.  

Monday at 5:30 am as I head to the airport for my 7:15 am flight, it will REALLY seem like vacation!


----------



## Tonya2426

I've started the travel process!!!  Finding clothes I forgot I had - still searching for an appropriate jacket - uploading pictures to clear off my memory cards - going to the bank and pharmacy - deciding if I really need that extra pair of shoes - prinitng off flight information - trying to figure out how to prepay for a checked bag so I can save a few dollars.


----------



## tardis1029

Such excitement !  We're all packed - even the Carry on's, working from home had it's advantage this week for me ... Our trip tomorrow also begins at 4:45am - 7 am flight out of Nwk to LAX at 10 ish or 1 ish !! something like that, then over to Long Beach. John has to work late tonight : ( so when he get's home he will take care of the last minute details and then it's dinner out at our local sushi rest. Maybe an extra glass of Plum wine will make the time will pass quicker !! See everyone soon - Travel Safe . Micki


----------



## Circusgirl

WAHOO!!!!!!!  Even though I don't leave until Tuesday morning, all the imminent departures make me feel like my trip is starting too!


----------



## stenogoddess

WORK IS DONE!  WORK COMPUTER IS OFF!

Nails are done

Boarding passes are printed

Let the  commence!




corky441 said:


> BTW - for those of you who might over-do it on your memory cards for your cameras - I have a 12 in 1 USB card reader and I will have my laptop with me. If worse comes to worse you're more than welcome to download your cards onto my computer to free up a card or two
> 
> Everyone travel safe -
> 
> See you all soon



This makes me feel soooo much better!  Thanks!


----------



## Circusgirl

The schedule for F&W is finally posted:

http://adisneyland.disney.go.com/me...Events/foodWine/FoodWineDailySchedule2010.pdf

It is exciting to see my event listed (Cheese and Wine Pairing with Barrie Lynn, the Cheese Impresario, on May 14, 15 and 16.)  It's delightful to know I'll be going back so soon after our ABD trip, and to anticipate taking part in the festival from backstage.


----------



## Carolinagal

Due to circumstances that keep me employed, I am working Monday rather than taking the day off as I should have. So, I am fighting hard to keep my "Disney brain" at arms length at least past the weekend. I am thinking of you all packing and arranging, and some who have even arrived already!

I am catching the first flight our Tuesday and should arrive around by 11:00, and I can't wait to meet you all!!

Quote:
Originally Posted by corky441  
BTW - for those of you who might over-do it on your memory cards for your cameras - I have a 12 in 1 USB card reader and I will have my laptop with me. If worse comes to worse you're more than welcome to download your cards onto my computer to free up a card or two 

Merrilee - thank you so much for the kind offer!! I am dithering about picking up another stick, but c'mon! I have 32gig already - surely that is enough! (Warning ya'll again - I take a LOT of pictures!) 

Chris - I don't envy your long trip back from Singapore, but can't wait to meet you and hear about your travels! Good luck with the flights!

Karen - can't wait to meet you gal! We're gonna have some fun!

Tracy - I hope they find and return your ID!!

Dodie - glad to hear you are feeling better

All - Safe travels and see you soon!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I think I just about have everything wrapped up here at work and can officially scoot outta here and start vacation!!!  

Safe travels ABDers and see you all in California!  

- Bill


----------



## kab407

I am home!!!  

Laundry is in.

Paying final bills (including income tax)

Getting all camera stuff and electronics stuff together

Update the iPod and download this weeks Podcast

and I think I'm going to pour myself a glass of wine and find something for dinner.

Tomorrow check the LA weather and decide what to pack.


----------



## Dodie

Charging all of the electronics (cameras, video, Kindle, netbook, Phillip's iPod, etc.) now.

I agree with Kathy about the weather forecast. I think I'll check it tomorrow before I start deciding what clothes to bring. Laundry will need to be done regardless.

However, since I walked out of work 2 hours ago - I consider myself to be ON VACATION!


----------



## spokanemom

Dodie said:


> However, since I walked out of work 2 hours ago - I consider myself to be ON VACATION!



I am gone from work as well, as of 1 hour ago.  I count that as vacation!


----------



## JWren1234

I just got home from work, didn't get too much done today.  I was bouncing off the walls with excitement this afternoon!

Now it's on to packing!

Jason


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> Charging all of the electronics (cameras, video, Kindle, netbook, Phillip's iPod, etc.) now.
> 
> I agree with Kathy about the weather forecast. I think I'll check it tomorrow before I start deciding what clothes to bring. Laundry will need to be done regardless.
> 
> However, since I walked out of work 2 hours ago - I consider myself to be ON VACATION!



Thanks for reminding me to bring the power strip.  With 2 of us in the room with our electronis we might need it.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks for reminding me to bring the power strip.  With 2 of us in the room with our electronis we might need it.



I have mine packed allready, Kim. I keep one in my bag all the time. 

I can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## katscradle

Well I am half way packed.
I have things all over the place.
Just went through the fashion show with John in regards to what I should bring. I have it narrowed down to 5 pairs of capri's, 3 pairs of shorts, I have not figired out how many pairs of pants to bring. I have not figured out all my tops yet either. God I need help! 
I can't wait for Sunday to get here. I am so excited! 

Kim have a great weekend! 
Anna take care!
Dodie hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The next phase has begun.

Look for a new thread!!!!!!


----------

